# Whatcha wearin'?  Post your CL Outfit pix here!



## JetSetGo!

Previous thread for reference:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-catwalk-show-us-your-outfit-pics-500185.html


----------



## creighbaby

I have a couple of images to finally upload...


----------



## vuittonamour

vuittonamour said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> looking good *elf*, *crazzee*, and *ari*!!!
> 
> here's what i wore to dinner tonight to the capital grille. lol it kinda looks like something i might wear for work but the white top is actually a really shiny satin so i think that helped dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> white satin top from Macy's
> black skirt from VS
> rosette belt from a cheap store here
> louis vuitton black satin mini alma
> black patent bianca



*CG*: thank youuu 

*blueberry*: thank you as well 

*bella*: thanks and the skirt is the VS yoga skirt! very comfy cotton and you totally couldn't tell it wasn't some other material 

*elf:* thanks  it looked simple but the belt was a pain in the ass, the metal piece on the inside was not long enough to hold the belt on me so (especially after i ate, lol) the damn thing kept coming undone. next time double sided tape to the rescue!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Vuitton - gorgeous look


----------



## cts900

Looking s-e-x-y, *vuitton!*


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Here's a photo from a few weeks ago that I meant to post- DVF dress with red JNs! I love these shoes


----------



## cts900

^^I LOVE purple and red together.  That is a _gorgeous_ look for you and your smokin' body.


----------



## SteadyRiot

Omg louboutinLawyer, you look amazing! That dress is gorg.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you for the tip *Vuitton*!

*LL*, you look fantastic!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

You girls flatter me! LOL

Cts-you're so sweet  trust me, it's just a good angle!! LOL..that dress is about 85 sizes too small... I love purple and red, too!! Especially purple with red soles  

Steadyriot- Thanks!! It was an ebay steal  The colour is difficult to capture on film, but I love it  I just bought some new shoes that will match it perfectly!

Bella, thank you!! so sweet of you to say- you're one stylish chick!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ll- *you look beautiful, DVF and CLs two of my favs 

*vuitton- *fabulous outfit!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Did the Boho thing for our afternoon at Avenue Q...

Anthro cardi
Express cami
Gap maxi skirt
GD Hobo 
and...
The Dysfunctional Family Wedges! (I figured it was appropriate, considering. )


----------



## elfgirl

*vuitton *-- Double sided tape is like duct tape for fashion! It can fix anything!

*LL *-- You look FABULOUS! I have to agree with *cts*--the red and purple together is perfect! (I am so envious of how well you fill out a dress!)


----------



## authenticplease

LL-Love your color combo!  The dress looks fabulous on you:o)

Elf-You have me dying laughing over the Dysfunctional Family Wedge!  Love them

LA-You look amazing!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks ladies, and looking fabulous *LL* (love purple and red together!) and *elf* (is that a cuff or bangles you have on your left arm?)!! 

going out to dinner again next weekend, i'm already thinking about what to wear. lol. i had another "CL outfit" on tonight but didn't have time to snap a pic. i'll wear it again sometime. it's getting to the point where i never wanna go out without them on my feet! lol.


----------



## Blueberry12

louboutinlawyer said:


> Here's a photo from a few weeks ago that I meant to post- DVF dress with red JNs! I love these shoes


 


Lovely outfit!

Purple is my fave colour!


----------



## Blueberry12

Top :

Sonia Rykiel pour H & M.

Black Calf New Simples:


----------



## Blueberry12

elfgirl said:


> Did the Boho thing for our afternoon at Avenue Q...
> 
> Anthro cardi
> Express cami
> Gap maxi skirt
> GD Hobo
> and...
> The Dysfunctional Family Wedges! (I figured it was appropriate, considering. )


 


Fun Wedges!

I like your outfit!


----------



## nillacobain

Blueberry12 said:


> Top :
> 
> Sonia Rykiel pour H & M.
> 
> Black Calf New Simples:



You look amazing! 



louboutinlawyer said:


> Here's a photo from a few weeks ago that I meant to post- DVF dress with red JNs! I love these shoes




Gorgeous outfit! 



elfgirl said:


> Did the Boho thing for our afternoon at Avenue Q...
> 
> Anthro cardi
> Express cami
> Gap maxi skirt
> GD Hobo
> and...
> The Dysfunctional Family Wedges! (I figured it was appropriate, considering. )




I love your style!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you *Nilla*...


----------



## phiphi

great outfit *vuitton*!
loves it *LL*! you look like a million bucks!!
you have such a wonderful & elegant style *elf* - i love how you can go from one look to the other so effortlessly.
another great look *blueberry*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pairing *Blueberry*!

*Elf*.. you look fabulous! How was Ave Q? A friend of mine went not too long ago and loved it!


----------



## surlygirl

*elf, blueberry* - you ladies look fantastic as usual!

*louboutinlawyer *- love the purple DVF dress (with pockets!!!) paired with the red Joli noued! you look gorgeous!


----------



## NANI1972

Vuitton - You are one smokin hot chica!

Elf - Very chic as usual.

LL - Fabulous outfit, I  purple and red together.

Blue - You look casual fab!


----------



## kett

LL - You look gorgeous in that dress. I love the purple and red. 
Blueberry - Cute way to wear the simples! 
Elf - that dress looks SOOOO comfy. It looks great with the wedges.


----------



## jancedtif

*Elf* and* Blueberry* love the looks!  Very chic ladies!

*louboutinlawyer* very va va voom!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Dezy, Elf, Authentic VA, Blueberry, Nilla, Phi, Surly, Nani, Jance and Kett *!

You're all very sweet- Thanks for the compliments! I'm glad you all like the red and purple together, I was very indecisive about what shoes to wear with that dress! 

*Surly*- Pockets!! Best thing EVER in a dress  I didn't even realize the dress had pockets until it arrived 

*Elf*, you look lovely! I am still loving that you bought those wedges- that is a perfect outfit for them, and totally appropriate for Avenue Q! I hope you had a great time 

*Blueberry*, super cute as usual! Love the simples.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

LL - gorgeous!

Elf - perfect outfit for ave Q

Blue - great look!


----------



## LH405

elfgirl said:


> Did the Boho thing for our afternoon at Avenue Q...
> 
> Anthro cardi
> Express cami
> Gap maxi skirt
> GD Hobo
> and...
> The Dysfunctional Family Wedges! (I figured it was appropriate, considering. )


 I adore those wedges, what a cute look! Total splash of colour down at your feet, I love it- and you got to go to Avenue Q, one of my favourite shows! I know that had to be fun!


----------



## LH405

LL that fabric looks so rich and lovely with that colour! I like that style of wrap around dress cause they are so forgiving. If you hadn't said it was too small on you I never could have guessed! Nice heart necklace too, is that from Tiff's?

Blueberry- I love that fun top! And don't even get me swooning over those CLs - I must save for an UHG!


----------



## elfgirl

authenticplease said:


> Elf-You have me dying laughing over the Dysfunctional Family Wedge!   Love them



Thank you, *authentic*!  They are a lot of fun!



vuittonamour said:


> thanks ladies, and looking fabulous LL  (love purple and red together!) and elf *(is that a cuff or bangles you have on your left arm?)*!!



Thank you! It's a beaded cuff. 



nillacobain said:


> I love your style!!



Thank you! 



phiphi said:


> you have such a wonderful & elegant style elf  - i love how you can go from one look to the other so  effortlessly.



Thank you, *phi*!  I can be a little mercurial when when it come to what I  feel like wearing so I've gotten good at shifting "looks". 



BellaShoes said:


> Elf.. you look fabulous! How was Ave Q? A  friend of mine went not too long ago and loved it!



It was good! This is our second time seeing it. We saw the first NA  touring group (which included some of the Broadway cast) years ago.   It's a really fun show.



surlygirl said:


> elf, blueberry - you ladies look fantastic as  usual!



Thank you, *surly*!



NANI1972 said:


> Elf - Very chic as usual.



Thanks!



kett said:


> Elf - that dress looks SOOOO comfy. It looks great  with the wedges.



Thank you, *kett*!  This was actually the first outing for the wedges.  They were fun (and I did get a fair number of people staring at my  feet).



jancedtif said:


> Elf and Blueberry love the looks! Very chic  ladies!



Thank you!



louboutinlawyer said:


> Elf, you look lovely! I am still loving  that you bought those wedges- that is a perfect outfit for them, and  totally appropriate for Avenue Q! I hope you had a great time



We had a ton of fun.  We'd seen the show before, but this time we went for the Saturday matinee showing.  The audience mix was...interesting.  We spent part of the first act making bets on which of the septuagenarians wouldn't come back after intermission.   



crazzee_shopper said:


> Elf - perfect outfit for ave Q



Thank you, *crazzee*!  I hope you had a lovely weekend road trip!



LH405 said:


> I adore those wedges, what a cute look! Total  splash of colour down at your feet, I love it- and you got to go to  Avenue Q, one of my favourite shows! I know that had to be fun!



Thank you! It's one of my favorites, too.   It was interesting to see the changes they've made to the show since we saw it last.  (We were amused at our difficulty dealing with a _male _Gary Coleman. LOL!)


----------



## brintee

LL, elf & blueberry, you ladies look so fabulous! 

I wore this BR dress and my Cosmo ADs to a wedding this weekend.


----------



## jancedtif

You and DBF look fabulous Brin!  OMG you waist is so tiny!   Love, love, love the hair!


----------



## mimi14

louboutinlawyer said:


> Here's a photo from a few weeks ago that I meant to post- DVF dress with red JNs! I love these shoes



You look amazing in the picture, the dress is such a good shape for your body and the shoes are perfect! 

The rest of you ladies look amazing too!


----------



## cindy74

looking good lady's


----------



## Shainerocks

brintee said:


> LL, elf & blueberry, you ladies look so fabulous!
> 
> I wore this BR dress and my Cosmo ADs to a wedding this weekend.




*Brit*! I love your dress. You look so pretty.


----------



## surlygirl

*brintee *- you look beautiful!!! such a nice pic with the DBF!


----------



## cts900

*elf*: How is it that you always look totally fierce _and_ sweetly feminine?  That is not easy to do and you seem to do it wth such great ease.  I love the look.  
*blue*: The top is such a cute match for the new simples!
*brin*: You look lovely and I adore the look of pride on your man's face.  He _knows_ he has the prettiest gal in the place (sorry, bride....)!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Brin- omg I LOVE the look!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous photo *Brin*.. and DBF looks so proud of you! (as he should be....)


----------



## lolitablue

Love all the shots, ladies!! 

What a fabulous group of beautiful gals!!!


----------



## phiphi

*B* - you look so stunningly beautiful (as always)!


----------



## siserilla

Brintee, you're so pretty!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *jan, mimi, cindy, shaine, surly, cts, bella, lolita, p & sis*!! 

*jan*, thanks sweets!  Its my favorite haircut ever! I was so excited about it! hehe
*cts*, you are such a sweetie! DBF better know think that (or else...)!  mwauhaha


----------



## rdgldy

*brintee*, you look beautiful!


----------



## LornaLou

Everyone looks great! Vuittonamour I love your style, you are always dressed so nice


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *Crazzee*! 

Thanks *LH*- Yes, it is an Elsa Peretti open heart from T&Co   I wear it almost every day. I love it!

Thank you, *Mimi*!

Thanks, *Brintee*- you look stunning!! I love your hair


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*elf, blueberry, brintee- *you all look so great!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks *phi*, *nani* and *lorna*!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

love those simples, blueberry! i need to get me some regular black leather CLs.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I am so upset that none of my pictures from Saturday's wedding featured my full outfit and CLs...

I'm posting up pics that were taken prior to my trip as I was deciding which CL pair to wear with the dress and one with a black pashmina that covers up the beautiful dress.

HL dress, VN, CL ostrich Kyeops clutch


----------



## lilflobowl

*brintee*, pretty lady! That ensemble looks fantastic!

*crazzee_shopper*, love the HL!


----------



## YaYa3

OMG, *brin!!*  i love everything about your outfit, from your hair down to your shoes!  the dress is incredible and looks amazing on you.  your BF isn't half-bad either!  what an adorable couple you are!  

*crazee,* you look beautiful, too.  love the HL with the VNs.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*B* - you look amazing!!  love your outfit/CL choice!

*crazzee *- love your HL + CLs, you look fab!


----------



## brintee

Thank you sweet *rdgldy, LL, dezy, liflo, yaya & moshi*!! 

*crazee*, you look absolutely stunning! The color of the HL is just gorgeous on you!!
*Yaya*, you are too sweet! Thank you for the lovely compliments


----------



## jancedtif

*crazzee* you look beautiful!!  What brand are your sunnies?


----------



## elfgirl

*blueberry*, I love the new simples. Looks great!

*brintee*, you look beautiful!

*crazzee*, I love the lavender HL with the VNs!  They're such a fiercely feminine shoe and they look fantastic with the dress.


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> I am so upset that none of my pictures from Saturday's wedding featured my full outfit and CLs...
> 
> I'm posting up pics that were taken prior to my trip as I was deciding which CL pair to wear with the dress and one with a black pashmina that covers up the beautiful dress.
> 
> HL dress, VN, CL ostrich Kyeops clutch


 


Wow!


You look stunning!


----------



## Blueberry12

You look great *Brit* !


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you ladies for all nice comments!

Today´s outfit:

Dress from BikBok:









Jimmy Choo Carina Clutch & Silver Coquines :


----------



## cindy74

looking good blueberry !!!
crazy shopper i love youre dress whit the vn !


----------



## brintee

Thanks *elf & blueberry*!

*blueberry*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*lilflobowl, yaya, moshi, brin, jance, elf, blue, cindy*

*jance* - they're dior 

*blue* - i love seeing your posts! lovely as always...so glad you got the coquines.


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> *blue* - i love seeing your posts! lovely as always...so glad you got the coquines.


 

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Cindy & Brintee!


----------



## PANda_USC

*louboutinlawyer*, love the dress on you and your hair, ^_^!!! Plus the color contrast between the purple and red is fab!

*elfgirl*, great entirely noir outfit! The CLs really pop!

*brintee*, very elegant and chic!

*crazzeee*, ahh, love the lavender HL dress!!!! Looks great on you.

*blueberry*, wonderful outfit!! Love the shoes matching the clutch, ^_^


----------



## PANda_USC

Stopped by HL downtown and was looking for a few new dresses..only picked up one..one to match the dark blue strass fifis I have yet to get, . Dress paired with my Maggies


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hot mama panda!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *PANda*!

Thanks *crazzee*!


----------



## hitchedinloubs

*PANda *you look beautiful!!


----------



## BellaShoes

PANDA!!! Fabulous, absolute perfection.


----------



## cts900

*crazzee, blue*, and *PANda*.....I cannot take all the ferocious fabulousness of those dresses.  Stop it before I suffer a sexy stroke.


----------



## Luv n bags

Panda, Lookin' hot!!


----------



## clothingguru

*LL:* Love the DFV dress on you! You look so gorgeous! 
*elf:* Great outfit chicky!
*blueberry: *You look great ! Ready for summer! 
*brintee:* WOW! you look amazing!!! Loving the dress with Cl's beautiful! 
*crazzee*: HOT body girl! You look amazing in the Herve!


----------



## cindy74

panda i love the look !


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx *PANda_USC*!
You look stunning too!

The dress TDF!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Clothingguru & Cts900!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

aww *CTS and CG* - you ladies are too sweet. I love getting a chance to play dress-up. 



Today's work outfit...

BCBG green cardi, no-name jersey tube, Bebe jeans

...and something I've been dying to have for some time, a pair of CLs (yoyos) in bright PINK!!!! Though it's not barbie pink, Indian rose is pretty darn close.


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazeee*, thank you dear!!

*lula*, thank you thank you! :: hugs::

*janced*, merci my darling!!

*hitched*, :: blushes::, thanks!

*cts*, ::sprays you with a fire extinguisher:: hahaha, too much sexiness for cts, -__-. Do ya have any HLs yet?

*tiger*, oh my fellow tiger!!! :: pounces:: Thank you sweety!

*cindy*, thank youuu hun!

*blueberry*, thank you dear!


----------



## cts900

*crazzee*: I love that color combination!  You look fabulous as always.  

*PANda*: Hahahaha....no HL for me.  I am waaaaaaay to curvalicious for HL, but I love seeing it on you slender vixens !


----------



## PANda_USC

*cts*, HLs work great on curvalicious, bootielicious etc etc girls!! :: wink nudge nudge::


----------



## cts900

^^Well, if you say so......


----------



## clothingguru

*Panda:* you look so good girl! WOW


----------



## natassha68

You are on FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!..... wow, gorgeous 


PANda_USC said:


> Stopped by HL downtown and was looking for a few new dresses..only picked up one..one to match the dark blue strass fifis I have yet to get, . Dress paired with my Maggies


----------



## natassha68

You look BREATHAKING !!!!! Love the whole look, gorgeous!!





brintee said:


> LL, elf & blueberry, you ladies look so fabulous!
> 
> I wore this BR dress and my Cosmo ADs to a wedding this weekend.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*crazzee- *you look amazing in the HL dress!!!! your work outift is so perfect for Spring!

*PANDA- *OMG stunning!!!

*bb- *love your Jimmy Choo clutch!


----------



## mal

*blueberry*, *brintee*, *Panda *and *crazzee*- all so beautiful!


----------



## cfellis522

Panda - You look outstanding!  Love it paired with your Maggies!

Brintee - wow!  You look great!!!  Stunning!!!

Cara


----------



## BellaShoes

*crazzee*... you look like summertime! Love it!


----------



## uhkiwi

birthday outfit!










my graceful exit









dress, 3.1 phillip lim
leather jacket, topshop
shoes, christian louboutin girlie zeppa (super easy to walk)
belt, gap


----------



## uhkiwi

*brintee* and *louboutinlawyer*, love your looks!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*brin* I love your dress! You look amazing with your cosmo ADs!

*crazzee* you look lovely as always

*panda* that dress looks HOT on you girlfriend!

*uhkiwi* cute bday outfit!


----------



## LornaLou

Everyone looks wonderful


----------



## KlassicKouture

You ladies look incredible!!


----------



## mal

great look, *uhkiwi*!
*crazzee*, forgot to mention how much I like the *YoYos,* they are really "you"!


----------



## brintee

Thank you so much* natassha, mal, cfellis, uhkiwi & ikea*!!


----------



## vuittonamour

*brintee* (such a tiny waist, and love your dress and ADs, so classy!), *crazzee* (so casually cute!), *panda* (HL? looks great, love the color!), *uhkiwi* (love the leather jacket with your outfit!), everyone looks great!

here is me and my daddy at a cocktail party at the peninsula hotel in NYC. i've had better pics but oh well. i liked what i was wearing. lol.

limited top, VS skirt, black patent lady claude, mini satin louis vuitton alma.





i had many sitings of CL yesterday too. some simples and yellow patent titis. the others went buy too fast and i couldn't see what they were


----------



## Dukeprincess

Haven't posted here in awhile, but here's me headed to work in my Joli Noeud Dorcets (and Chetta B dress).

*Please excuse the mess on my bed in the background I was running late*


----------



## cts900

*vuitton*: You look very pretty.  Great color.
*uhkiwi* : I love how very happy you look.  I hope your day was special .


----------



## ikaesmallz

*vuitton* amazing outfit! I'm glad you are making great use of your LCs! I know the headache you were having deciding! 

*duke* what a great dress! I love!


----------



## cts900

*Duke*!  I love the combination.  The dress and JNs looks so feminine and sweet.  What a great springtime look.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks so much *ikaesmallz and cts!*  (I promise next time not to use the crappy camera phone but I was rushing to get out of the door!)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the outfit *Dukie!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Love the outfit *Dukie!*


 
Thanks my sweet *Naked! *


----------



## Shainerocks

Duke, I totally love your whole outfit.


----------



## phiphi

what a great outfit *duke* - love it!


----------



## sobe2009

*Panda*: For the  of God, U look amaaaazing!!!!!!!!!
*Crazyshopper*: always looking great,  all these HL dresses
*Brintee:* so so pretty!!
*Uhkiwi:* Happy Birthday!!! and great outfit choice 
*Duke*: Thank u for posting, u look too good to leave us hanging without ur outfit pictures for a while. 
*Vuitton: * ing ur outfit , gorgeous.  And what a sweet pic with ur dad 
*Louboutinlawyer: *great outfit!!! the color is perfecto
*Elf :* Such an awesome choice!!!


----------



## sobe2009

This is more like an action pic because I was walking.


----------



## BellaShoes

*kiwi*, very nice BDay outfit and yes, the graceful exit is important....

*vuitton*... you look gorgeous! Your Dad is quite handsome!

*duke*... love your dress!


----------



## Luv n bags

Ladies, you all are so pretty in your CL's!


----------



## babysweetums

ahh sobe you look gorgeous!! so glad to see you wearing those nude biancas shoe twin!!   gorgeous nude dress too, its looks great on you!! xxoo


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you SO much *shaine, phiphi, sobe and bella!* You ladies sure know how to make a gal feel special! 

*sobe:* All I have to say is your hubby is one lucky man!  HOT DAYUM woman!  You are smoking hot.


----------



## cts900

You look fabulous, *sobe*!  The nudes make your legs look soooooooo long.  SEXY mama !


----------



## kittenslingerie

Great legs *Sobe*! And cute dress, you remind me of Kim Kardashian's front view from that angle.

Great outfit, *Vuitton*! I love the whole ensemble.


----------



## clothingguru

*sobe:* Those nudes are amazing on you! And with that light dress...perfection!
*vuitton:* You look lovely my dear!
*uhkiwi:* Cute outfit! you look like you were having fun!
*duke*: Loving the dress !!! You look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*uhkiwi- *cute outfit!!!

*vuitton- *beautiful!!

*duke- *so pretty!!

*sobe- *OMFG my dear, you look HOT as always!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

kittenslingerie said:


> Great legs *Sobe*! And cute dress, *you remind me of Kim Kardashian's front view from that angle*.



TOTALLY! I thought the same thing. You look awesome, Sobe!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Crazzee*- You look so gorgeous, I adore that colour!!

*Blueberry*, lovely as always 

*Panda*, I commented in another thread, but it's worth saying again- HL was made for you!! Perfection  (and thank you for your sweet comment!)

*CG*- thanks, girl!!  xox

*UHkiwi*, thanks so much!  I love your outfit too!! Super cute 

*VA*- looking lovely as usual!

*Duke*- perfection! Gorgeous dress and LOVE the JNs, of course!

*Sobe*, thank you!! So sweet


----------



## gheaden

All of you ladies look amazing, I love the warm weather because I get to see all your lovely shoe and outfit combos.

Cl Handbag
Random dress from NY street fair
BR sweater
and Tory Burch Flats


----------



## CelticLuv

*sobe*, you look amazing girl!! :sunnies LOVE the outfit and the nude Bianca's!


----------



## phiphi

*sobe*, you look fantastic!
love the pop of orange *mrs. h*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking great *mrs. headen!* 

Thank you so much *dezy, cg, and LL!*


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Today...

(Please excuse the mess & the stupid bar cutting me in half. I really need a better mirror!!)


----------



## surlygirl

*Duke *- just gorgeous!

*gheaden *- the mrs. looking lovely as always!

*sobe * - you look fabulous!

*BlondeBarbie *- cute outfit!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks Surly!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Surly!*


----------



## LornaLou

Wow everyone looks stunning and Vuittonamour, love it as usual! You look so pretty


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the color of your shoes *BlondeBarbie.*


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks Duke! They're actually alot lighter than they look in the picture but it's definitely a gorgeous color!


----------



## surlygirl

hmmm ... I didn't want to post this picture 'cause I look extra booby , but I want to contribute, too.

so here goes ...

bronze new simples
jcrew t, zara skirt, banana republic belt


----------



## BlondeBarbie

surly- I think you look great!! Super cute!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *Blonde*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Surly*, we look like we could be twins LOL! Very cute outfit.


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *Klassic*!


----------



## jancedtif

Love everyone's outfits!

Looking good *Surly*!!

Here's a quick BB pic of my outfit:

skinny jeans
DVF top
Bokier clutch
cranberry MB


----------



## mal

*surly*, *Duke*- beautiful! *Surly*, booby is a good thing  and your legs are sooo long!
*sobe *love the Nude look and Mrs. *Gheaden*, rockin' it!


----------



## surlygirl

thank you, *jan*! loving your SATC outfit!

thanks, *mal*! and you are right, booby can be a good thing!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks for all the compliments ladies 

wow i missed one day on the forum and i'm way behind! lol.


----------



## clothingguru

*janced*:That outfit is cute ! Love the flowery top!
*surly*: Boobie is right...but its good! lol. You look great doll! Love the dress! So cute! 
*blondebarbie:* Cute outfit girl! You look great!
*gheaden: *Mrs. headen.....Looking amazing! Love the color pop...perfect for summer! 

You all look so amazing!


----------



## ringing_phone

Loving all the outfits ladies!

Me with my new purple VPs, Banana Republic dress, and cheap ebay necklace today at work.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

omg! I'm with Vuitton. I am sooo behind.

You all look GREAT!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Looking good, Mrs. H!  

BB- very cute! 

Surly- you look great! Love the high-waisted skirt!

Jance- that DVF is gorgeous. Perfect with the cramberry!

Ringing- i adore those purple VPs...great outfit!


----------



## lilflobowl

everybody looks great as usual!

me today - Tsumori Chisato top, MNG jeans, Nude VPs


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Super cute top, Lilflo!! And i loooove nude VPs


----------



## woody

surlygirl said:


> hmmm ... I didn't want to post this picture 'cause I look extra booby , but I want to contribute, too.
> 
> so here goes ...
> 
> bronze new simples
> jcrew t, zara skirt, banana republic belt


 


KlassicKouture said:


> *Surly*, we look like we could be twins LOL! Very cute outfit.


 
Make that triplets  I look exactly the same when I wear a high waisted skirt (never get any complaints from my husband). Love the look, your legs look HOT!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks *clothingguru, louboutinlawyer *& *woody*!

lol @ triplets! I probably would have changed my outfit once I saw the full length view, but I was running late!

*ringing_phone *- great outfit!

*lilflo *- so cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ya'll pay Surly absolutely no mind when she talks about 'extra booby'...  I have asked her many times to give some to me, hasn't happened 

You look super cute - *Surly*
*Jan* - love your outfit.  The Cramberry is a beautiful color


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *Cutie*!  anytime, chica! anytime!


----------



## phiphi

love this fashionista thread!

*BB* that's a really cute outfit!
hawt hawt hawt sweet *surly*!
*jan* - that is a knock 'em out outfit! i know you looked fantastic!
another fabulous *ringing*! love your VPs.
adorable top *lilflo*!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *louboutinlawyer*! I nicked my VPs today while being careless :cry:

*surlygirl*, thank you! 

thanks *phiphi*!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Catching up on this thread! 

*vuitton *- You look so chic!  I LOVE waist cinching belts!  Lovely outfit with your dad... I love the color of your top!

*LL *-  I love the pop of red with the purple dress!  Also, the dress looks amazing on you! 

*elf* - Haha, funny name for a wedge! :-p  You look fabulous!  I hope you had a great time at the show!
*
blueberry* - Love that H&M top... and LOVE those simples... lookin' good as usual!  Love the dress and coquines, too!

*brintee *- Wow, you look stunning!!   You and your DBF look perfect together!  Also, good lord, I would KILL for your minuscule waist!

*crazzee* - You look beautiful!  HL was made for you!

*Panda/G *- You and your hot bod + HL = smokin'!

*uhkiwi* - You look fabulous!  Happy Belated Birthday! 

*Duke*, woman, you are hotness personified! 

*sobe*, you look stunning... those Biancas are TDF!
*
gheaden *- The Mrs. is coordinated to the nines... Love the pops of orange and the bright, cheery dress (street fairs are awesome, btw... I've found some cute, unique things)!

*BlondeBarbie* - Such a cute outfit on you!!

*surly* - You look so chic!!  I absolutely  your bronze new simples!

*jance* - What a lovely outfit... that DVF blouse is stunning and I LOVE anything cranberry!! 

*ringing_phone* - That outfit is fabulous on you!  I love the purple VPs!

*lilflo* - Super cute, casual outfit!  I  your nude patent VPs!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My brothers medical school graduation was yesterday... perfect occasion to break out some CLs and a Chanel! 

Shoshanna dress, bangles from India, '00V dark beige medium caviar flap with silver h/w and my HG leopard pony hair Sevillana d'orsays!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *M*! I love your outfit - you always have the best dresses!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you!   I'm a dress ho haha... I love, love them (they hide lots too haha)!


----------



## uhkiwi

Thank you ikaesmallz, mal, vuittonamour, cts900, sobe2009, BellaShoes, clothingguru, dezynrbaglaydee, louboutinlawyer, fieryfashionist!

@fieryfashionist luv your leopard cls!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sweet Surly:* Shut your mouth! You look AMAZING!  

*jan:* Loving the SATC outfit!

*ringing:*  Gorgeous!

*lil:* So casual chic!

*Fiery:* No one does a Chanel + CL combo quite like you!


----------



## clothingguru

*ringing phone:* love your outfit and those purple VP's 
*lilflo*: cute outfit...love the nude VP's. 
*fiery:* You look great girl! From The dress to...the cl's....to the chanel!


----------



## Blueberry12

fieryfashionist said:


> *blueberry* - Love that H&M top... and LOVE those simples... lookin' good as usual! Love the dress and coquines, too!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

fieryfashionist said:


> My brothers medical school graduation was yesterday... perfect occasion to break out some CLs and a Chanel!
> 
> Shoshanna dress, bangles from India, '00V dark beige medium caviar flap with silver h/w and my HG leopard pony hair Sevillana d'orsays!


 


You look fantastic!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very cute outfit *Ringing_phone*!

The purple VP`s are stunning!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilflobowl said:


> everybody looks great as usual!
> 
> me today - Tsumori Chisato top, MNG jeans, Nude VPs


 

Very cute outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

louboutinlawyer said:


> *Blueberry*, lovely as always


 

Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> aww *CTS and CG* - you ladies are too sweet. I love getting a chance to play dress-up.
> 
> 
> 
> Today's work outfit...
> 
> BCBG green cardi, no-name jersey tube, Bebe jeans
> 
> ...and something I've been dying to have for some time, a pair of CLs (yoyos) in bright PINK!!!! Though it's not barbie pink, Indian rose is pretty darn close.


 

Very lovely outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great dress *fiery*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

girls you all look lovely!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

*


----------



## cts900

I am so behind!  You ladies, _as always_, look stunning and your style is just inspiring .


----------



## brintee

Aww thank you sweets!!  I promise my waist doesnt look so tiny IRL! 

You look beautiful, that coral color is so pretty on you!!



fieryfashionist said:


> *brintee *- Wow, you look stunning!!   You and your DBF look perfect together!  Also, good lord, I would KILL for your minuscule waist!


----------



## immashoesaddict

brintee said:


> Aww thank you sweets!! * I promise my waist doesnt look so tiny IRL! *
> 
> You look beautiful, that coral color is so pretty on you!!


 

*Brit *i think that trip that you've been meaning to take to the optometrist is longggggggg overdue


----------



## Blueberry12

Dress Oasis.
Python Declics
Jimmy Choo Cosmo bag.  


The strap fits so great to the CL soles...   











The dress looks black on the pic but...


----------



## sobe2009

*Baby:* Muah!!!! Yaaaayyyy for shoe twins!!! and thank u love 
*Duke:* Thank you for your kind words doll!!!!!! 
*CTS:* Thank you!!! The picture was on Mommie's day . Love your avatar pic!!
*Kittens:* wowza!!!!!!!!!! u r way to sweet!!! and look at the legs on you avatar..... gorgeous.
*CG: *Thank you R 
*Dezy: *Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shoetwin!!!!!.  and can't wait for the outfit pics u will be getting in Vegas.
*Louboutinlawyer:* Thank u very much and another WOWZA!!!! u r way to sweet.
*Celtic*: Thanks for the sweet words.
*Phiphi:* Thank you honey
*Surly: * Thanks!!!!!!!!!!
*Fiery *: Thank you!!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Surly:* You look incredible!!! and yes boobie, of course that it can be a good thing.....LOL
*Fiery:* U look beautiful!!!, loving ur outfit
*Blueberry:* Hot!!!! u r in great shape BB.
*Jance:* Loving the colors!!! I am sure u look great
*BB*: Very cute
*Crazyshopper:* Great choice!!!!
*Lilflow*: Cute!!!!! and love the VPs

Love this thread, all u guys look great all the time and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## gheaden

phiphi
Duke
surly, I love the bronze Simples and high-waisted shirt
Mal
Clothingguru
Crazee
LL
fiery-thank you for taking the time to go back and compliment


Blondebarbie-you look great
Duke-put the lovely outfit on
ringing-lovely outfit.  BR is getting a lot of love on the forum
liflo-I really like your top
FF-you are rocking that outfit, really digging the Chanel/pony hair combo
Blue-that is an amazing dress, and I love python.


----------



## sobe2009

*Gheaden*: Great outfit!! loving the colors


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx a lot Gheaden & Sobe2009 !


----------



## Blueberry12

Cute outfit *BlondeBarbie*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very pretty *Surlygirl*!

I like those Simples!


----------



## Blueberry12

sobe2009 said:


> this is more like an action pic because i was walking.


 

Hot outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

gheaden said:


> All of you ladies look amazing, I love the warm weather because I get to see all your lovely shoe and outfit combos.
> 
> Cl Handbag
> Random dress from NY street fair
> BR sweater
> and Tory Burch Flats


 


Mrs Gheaden is very pretty and stylish as always!


----------



## Blueberry12

*Dukeprincess* , lovely outfit!


Pretty shoes!


----------



## Blueberry12

vuittonamour said:


> *brintee* (such a tiny waist, and love your dress and ADs, so classy!), *crazzee* (so casually cute!), *panda* (HL? looks great, love the color!), *uhkiwi* (love the leather jacket with your outfit!), everyone looks great!
> 
> here is me and my daddy at a cocktail party at the peninsula hotel in NYC. i've had better pics but oh well. i liked what i was wearing. lol.
> 
> limited top, VS skirt, black patent lady claude, mini satin louis vuitton alma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had many sitings of CL yesterday too. some simples and yellow patent titis. the others went buy too fast and i couldn't see what they were


 


Very pretty outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

uhkiwi said:


> birthday outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my graceful exit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress, 3.1 phillip lim
> leather jacket, topshop
> shoes, christian louboutin girlie zeppa (super easy to walk)
> belt, gap


 

Very cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

brintee said:


> LL, elf & blueberry, you ladies look so fabulous!
> 
> I wore this BR dress and my Cosmo ADs to a wedding this weekend.


 





Those CL´s are TDF!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhh Wow... Since I started Summer School I haven't had time to come here and coment on everybody's great outfits!  But please dont forget about me.. a huge fan of your good taste! Everybody is looking fab! :okay:
PS. School and work... No time for Louboutin worth-outfits! hehehe I'm wearing Reebok easytones :boxing: and running from my car to school- work hehehe .... But, maybe tonight....


----------



## icecreamom

* Duplicated :shame:


----------



## Learned HandBag

brintee said:


> LL, elf & blueberry, you ladies look so fabulous!
> 
> I wore this BR dress and my Cosmo ADs to a wedding this weekend.





Brintee! I love your dress! What bag did you wear? You look gorg.


----------



## Learned HandBag

panda this is a great look! love your maggies.  I so should have gotten them when I had the chance! 




PANda_USC said:


> Stopped by HL downtown and was looking for a few new dresses..only picked up one..one to match the dark blue strass fifis I have yet to get, . Dress paired with my Maggies


----------



## brintee

you C!! 



immashoesaddict said:


> *Brit *i think that trip that you've been meaning to take to the optometrist is longggggggg overdue


----------



## brintee

Thank you!!



Blueberry12 said:


> Those CL´s are TDF!



Thanks sweets!! I just wore my Coach tote (I had a lot of stuff to carry around that night ). And im not a huge bag-lover 



Learned HandBag said:


> Brintee! I love your dress! What bag did you wear? You look gorg.


----------



## ericanjensen

I tried to get my 3 year old in the pic with me but my dog was more willing lol.
Free People, 7FAM Gwenevere, CL Decolzep (my project shoe I haven't started yet)


----------



## NikolineSofieK

You girls are rockin' the Louboutin!! WORKING IT!!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Found this pic of myself dressed for a function with my lovely black patent VPs... =)


----------



## ringing_phone

Thank you l*ouboutinlawyer, surlygirl, phiphi, fiery, Duke, CG, blueberry, gheaden* and anyone else I missed (sorry)!

(in no particular order...)
*gheaden-* love that color on your wife!  She always looks nice!
*brintee-* you look hawt!  The ADs are so purrty!!
*panda-* you look fabulous in every HL you own!  I'm jealous of the Maggies too, I'd love to find a pair!
*lilflobowl*- Nude VPs... 
*surlygirl*- love the look and how the CLs and belt match! 
*fiery*- I know someone else has already said it, but your dress collection is amazing!  (off to check out your collection thread for a closer look at those Sevillanas- I think I missed seeing them before!)
*crazzee*- love the pops of pink!
*Blueberry*- that dress looks fantastic on you!  I love the pattern on the JC bag too.
*vuittonamour-* you look great!  The mini LV is so cute hehe
*ericanjensen-* love your shirt! your pup looks very curious as to what you're doing...lol
*Dancing_Queen*- dress=amazing.  Where is it from?


My outfit from yesterday- BR sweater (yes, half my closet is from BR haha), J Brand jeans, and my new Jefferson Platos.  It was snowing yesterday... well, it still is today.  Summer has disappeared! :cry:


----------



## Blueberry12

ringing_phone said:


> *Blueberry*- that dress looks fantastic on you! I love the pattern on the JC bag too.


 


Thank you.




Your outfit is very lovely too!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

I have no idea ringing_phone! It's actually a blouse and a skirt from my mom's closet when I was visiting during the hols. It's couture but probably from decades ago when she was skinny =) I picked out the pieces and wore my wolford bodysuit underneath because the blouse was too sheer...


----------



## BellaShoes

Great jeans Erica!

Love the dress dancing queen

RP... fabulous as always!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*erica, dancing queen, rp- *you girls look beautiful!!!


----------



## iimewii

*vuittonamour, ringing_phone, brintee,  PANda_USC,ericanjensen, Dancing_Queen*- Love all your outfits and CL!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lilflo* - Aww, you're welcome!!  Thank you!  I love dresses haha (clearly)... they hide a lot and so easy to wear!

*uhkiwi* - Thank so much!!  I think at least one pair of leopard CLs is a must have in every shoe closet haha. 
*
Duke* - Aww, thank you!!  No one does a DVF dress (especially with your rockin' arms) quite like you either! 
*
cguru *- Aww, thank you!!  Same to you... with your mile long legs, everything looks great on you! 

Aww, thank you, *Blueberry*!  That dress looks fantastic on you!! 

Thanks so much, *Bella*!

Aww, thank you *sobe*!   You're welcome! 

*gheaden* - You're so sweet, thank you!!  I figured a lil leopard could add some interest to an otherwise solid/"boring" outfit. :-

*ericanjensen *- You look fabulous!  I love that top (I love anything ruffly) and looking at your pic (and rockin' figure!) is inspiring me to drop those last (pesky as hell!!) 5lbs! 

*ringing_phone* - Aww, thank you!   I just love dresses... I always gravitate towards them while shopping!  They're so easy to wear and so fun to style with various accessories (which I love too haha)!  Aww man, snow?!  Ugh!  You look great though... no shame in having lots of stuff from BR... I love that store!


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome!   Aww, please haha, you're on crack!   I'd kill for a waist that tiny (cuz I know you're just being modest)!   Aww, thanks so much... I LOVE coral!!  



brintee said:


> Aww thank you sweets!!  I promise my waist doesnt look so tiny IRL!
> 
> You look beautiful, that coral color is so pretty on you!!


----------



## Blueberry12

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thank you, *Blueberry*! That dress looks fantastic on you!!


 

Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

Jeans H & M , Top Topshop , Python Declics, Jimmy Choo Turquoise Maddy:


----------



## louboutinlawyer

super cute, blueberry! I love the top 

Here's my outfit from yesterday- random dress, pearls, and most importantly,  the debut of my *purple satin mauresmos*! LOVE.


----------



## BellaShoes

Work it *LL*, you look fabulous!

Love the declic's *Blue*...


----------



## clothingguru

^ diddo!!!!! 

LL: loving the purple!!!!!!  You look fab!
Blue: ...declics.....yum!


----------



## jeshika

*blueberry *you look great!  your topshop top!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Bella* and *CG*- Thanks girls!


----------



## Blueberry12

louboutinlawyer said:


> super cute, blueberry! I love the top
> 
> Here's my outfit from yesterday- random dress, pearls, and most importantly, the debut of my *purple satin mauresmos*! LOVE.


 

Thanx!

Your outfit is cute too.

I love the CL´s!


----------



## Blueberry12

jeshika said:


> *blueberry *you look great!  your topshop top!!!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

clothingguru said:


> ^ diddo!!!!!
> 
> LL: loving the purple!!!!!!  You look fab!
> *Blue: ...declics.....yum!*


----------



## Blueberry12

BellaShoes said:


> Work it *LL*, you look fabulous!
> 
> Love the declic's *Blue*...


 

Thanx.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx!
> 
> Your outfit is cute too.
> 
> I love the CL´s!



Thanks!! They're pretty special- one of my prettiest pairs, imo


----------



## iimewii

BlueBerry- Love your paris tank!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*erica:* Are you sure you aren't a supermodel? 

*ringing:* Very casual, yet chic! 

*LL:* Looking amazing as always!  Love the skirt with the shoes! 

*blueberry:* Omg those Declics are TDF!


----------



## Blueberry12

Dukeprincess said:


> *erica:* Are you sure you aren't a supermodel?
> 
> *ringing:* Very casual, yet chic!
> 
> *LL:* Looking amazing as always! Love the skirt with the shoes!
> 
> *blueberry:* Omg those Declics are TDF!


 

Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

iimewii said:


> BlueBerry- Love your paris tank!!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

louboutinlawyer said:


> Thanks!! They're pretty special- one of my prettiest pairs, imo


 

Yes, they are.

I´ve just seen close ups in your collection thread!

They are TDF!


----------



## Blueberry12

Not a part of a real outfit of course , I am just streching my CL´s , but they look quite funny with these Snoopy socks, so I wanted to share it.


----------



## anniepersian

LOL! Snoopy is definately enjoying his nap in those gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

anniepersian said:


> LOL! Snoopy is definately enjoying his nap in those gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Love everyone's outfits!

Here is mine for today:

Pucci top
Zara jeggings
Birkin
Nude Patent Mater Claudes:


----------



## AspenMai

Heheh blueberry - your snoopys look sooooo cute + and the shoes look devine...


----------



## Blueberry12

AspenMai said:


> Heheh blueberry - your snoopys look sooooo cute + and the shoes look devine...


 

Hehe.

Thanx.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look awesome *lightpinkdaisy.*


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thank you duke!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Lightpinkdaisy*, great outfit! I envy people who can wear pucci- i love it, but i look like a fool in it!


----------



## mal

*lightpinkdaisy*, OT, but LOVE the Pucci


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Blueberry* - Such a cute outfit... I love the color of your bag!   Haha, snoopy socks are adorable with the Declics! 

*LL* - Girl, you look fabulous!   I LOVE purple... and that skirt is adorable! 

*lightpinkdaisy* - So chic!!   I love, love Pucci and the pop of color with your BJ Birkin is a great touch... and, of course, your nude Mater Claudes!!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Thank you, *dukeprincess*, *louboutinlawyer*, *mal* and *fieryfashionist*!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *firey*!!   It's actually a dress- it's like a t-shirt on the top- amazing!! So comfortable! I love it.  It's, like, a MILLION degrees here, so it's nice and cool


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhhh, even better!!   I LOVE dresses like that!   I hear you... it's 1928293 degrees outside here too... so gross!   You can never go wrong with an easy, breezy dress (and those fab CLs)! 




louboutinlawyer said:


> Thanks, *firey*!!   It's actually a dress- it's like a t-shirt on the top- amazing!! So comfortable! I love it.  It's, like, a MILLION degrees here, so it's nice and cool


----------



## louboutinlawyer

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhhh, even better!!   I LOVE dresses like that!   I hear you... it's *1928293 degrees outside here* too... so gross!   You can never go wrong with an easy, breezy dress (and those fab CLs)!



aka TOO HOT FOR SLICKS!! LOL...I needed another solution since I can no longer bring myself to wear structured clothing..hahaha!


----------



## cts900

*LL*: The hot weather is working for you.  You look gorgeous as always!
*Blue*: Adorable socks.  You need to bump the "socks" thread with that photo!
*LightPink*: I love the colors of your outfit.  So perfect!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*blueberry12* - What a cute outfit!!  Your declics look fantastic with that top.  Ahhh Paris!!

*louboutinlawyer* - You're killing it with the purple!! Very cute summer dress.

*lightpinkdaisy* - That Pucci top is quite the statement piece.  Fab outfit!!

I rarely take photos so excuse my crappy poses.  Here's me yesterday goofing off after Sunday Brunch with my DBF.
Lapis dress, brown Chopard handbag, Moka ostrich So Private (first outing).


----------



## Dukeprincess

*sassy* yes, woman, you are SASSY personified!  Loving the entire look!


----------



## tweety32976

sassyphoenix said:


> *blueberry12* - What a cute outfit!! Your declics look fantastic with that top. Ahhh Paris!!
> 
> *louboutinlawyer* - You're killing it with the purple!! Very cute summer dress.
> 
> *lightpinkdaisy* - That Pucci top is quite the statement piece. Fab outfit!!
> 
> I rarely take photos so excuse my crappy poses. Here's me yesterday goofing off after Sunday Brunch with my DBF.
> Lapis dress, brown Chopard handbag, Moka ostrich So Private (first outing).


very pretty...


----------



## cts900

*sassy*!  you look amazing all around and I am *LOVING* the toenail polish!!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I know, but ugh, I'm stuck indoors working, so I'm wearing mine haha... screw it.   I'm 10000% a dress girl in the spring/summer though (especially when it's 93829382 degrees outside!)... I totally hear you!   Structured clothing = uncomfy AND sweaty! 



louboutinlawyer said:


> aka TOO HOT FOR SLICKS!! LOL...I needed another solution since I can no longer bring myself to wear structured clothing..hahaha!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*sassy*, you look fabulous ... I also love that yellow nail polish!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*cts*- Thank you, friend!  you're too sweet  

Thanks *sassy*! You're looking pretty fab yourself- LOVE those ostriches!! 

*Firey*- Woot Woot for A/C!!  Hope you're staying cool in the city..  I'm actually trying to rope my BF into taking me to NYC during the g20 summit...i want to get the F out of Toronto!! It's going to be a NIGHTMARE!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*Dukeprincess* - You are too sweet.  Thanks!!

*tweety32976* - Thanks for the kind compliment!!

*cts900* - Awww, thanks chica.  I'm a sucker for bright colours.  I'm surprised that I'm wearing black on a hot summer morning lol.

*fieryfashionist* - Haha, my cheap Aldo nail polish is a hit I see.  Thank you!!

*louboutinlawyer* - I love So Privates sooo much.  I almost didn't want to wear them lol.


----------



## Blueberry12

sassyphoenix said:


> *blueberry12* - What a cute outfit!! Your declics look fantastic with that top. Ahhh Paris!!
> 
> *louboutinlawyer* - You're killing it with the purple!! Very cute summer dress.
> 
> *lightpinkdaisy* - That Pucci top is quite the statement piece. Fab outfit!!
> 
> I rarely take photos so excuse my crappy poses. Here's me yesterday goofing off after Sunday Brunch with my DBF.
> Lapis dress, brown Chopard handbag, Moka ostrich So Private (first outing).


 

Thank you!


You look great too!

Your CL´s are TDF!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Fieryfashionist & Cts900!


----------



## Blueberry12

@ Cts 900, which socks thread?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Blueberry12 said:


> @ Cts 900, which socks thread?



http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-fox-in-sock-545617.html


----------



## iimewii

*sassyphoenix *-Love your CL and your dress!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sassy*, your whole outfit is amazing! I bet you were turning heads at Brunch, ^_^


----------



## crazzee_shopper

A day in Sonoma and Napa...

BCBG dress with Inverness booties


----------



## jeshika

u look great, *crazzee*!


----------



## lulabee

*sassyphoenix*, Hotness!!!

*crazee*, absolutely adorable!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*crazzee*, SO cute!! Sounds like an amazing day!!


----------



## cts900

louboutinlawyer said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-fox-in-sock-545617.html



*LL*, I  you!

*crazzee*, you look fantastic!


----------



## iimewii

*crazzee_shopper*-Beautiful!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> A day in Sonoma and Napa...
> 
> BCBG dress with Inverness booties


 


You look fab !!!


----------



## Blueberry12

louboutinlawyer said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-fox-in-sock-545617.html


 


Thank you.


----------



## sassyphoenix

Thanks for the sweet comments *Blueberry12*, *iimewii*, *PANda_USC* & *lulabee*!!

*Crazzee* - You look great!! Love the dress on you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*sassyphoenix & crazzee_shopper*  - lookin' good, ladies


----------



## fieryfashionist

*LL* - Haha, seriously... I'd die without AC!   I'm trying... I hope you're staying cool over there too!   Ohhhhh, really?  If you come down let me know!!  It'll be SO hot though haha. 

*sassy* - Haha, it sure is!   Looks awesome on you! 

*crazzee* - Lookin' great!!   I hope you had fun!


----------



## KlassicKouture

How I long for the day when I have an actual collection and can post outfits in here...



You ladies look fantastic!!


----------



## clothingguru

crazzee: Love it!
Sassy: Lookin good!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks so great!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> *LL*, I  you!



 you more!!  I love that thread! lol


----------



## guccigal07

nude AD, Christian Siriano dress and McQueen knuckle clutch


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

babysweetums said:


>


 
You're too hot. I hate you


----------



## CMP86

babysweetums said:


>



I want legs like yours!!!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks naked i love you!!! who are you kidding? your a little hottie yourself!!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks cmp86!! ....
p.s. i just noticed my daughter in the background on the bed rolling around hahah she was soo cute while i was taking the picture


----------



## nillacobain

^Your daughter is so cute!! You also look hot!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Gucci:* Love that dress!

*Baby:* Why can't I be as thin as you?  Clearly I need to be working on my fitness! 

Your daughter wants some camera time too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

babysweetums said:


> thanks naked i love you!!! who are you kidding? your a little hottie yourself!!


 
Not that hott  hhehehehe


----------



## laurenam

guccigal07 said:


> nude AD, Christian Siriano dress and McQueen knuckle clutch


 

Love that dress! Do you mind if I ask where it is from?


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> *Baby:* Why can't I be as thin as you?  Clearly I need to be working on my fitness!




You are beautiful just the way you are, silly!!


----------



## cts900

*guccigal*: I love your dress!
*baby*: The legs are back and as beautiful as ever!  The color match with your top is perfect and your baby on the bed made my heart smile.  

And P.S.
*Duke* and *Naked*: Shush, ladies.  You are two of the hottest mamas in this place!


----------



## iimewii

*guccigal07*- Your Nude AD matches your outfit perfect!
*babysweetums *- Love the CL and I wish my legs are that long too...


----------



## Dukeprincess

rdgldy said:


> You are beautiful just the way you are, silly!!





cts900 said:


> *guccigal*: I love your dress!
> *baby*: The legs are back and as beautiful as ever!  The color match with your top is perfect and your baby on the bed made my heart smile.
> 
> And P.S.
> *Duke* and *Naked*: Shush, ladies.  You are two of the hottest mamas in this place!


----------



## sobe2009

*Baby*: I hate u too!!!!!!!!!!!. No really  , u know I love you, but  Dang!!! woman u r hot!!!!! . And ur baby is adorable!!!!!!! 
*Sassy*: everything is working!!!
*RP:* Great outfit !! 
*erica: *I agree on the model part
*Dancing*: So classic and perfect
*LL: *Thank u for sharing all your outfits, u always look amazing.
*Lightpink:* Lovely and I   Pucci
*Blue*: Love it!!!!!!!
*Crazee:* Loving the outfit, u look great


----------



## lolitablue

Love the outfits, ladies!!! All of them!!!


----------



## sobe2009

cts900 said:


> And P.S.
> *Duke* and *Naked*: Shush, ladies. You are two of the hottest mamas in this place!


 
I agree, hotness to the max


----------



## misselizabeth22

This is me tonight going to my Dads best friends daughters high school graduation. 

Dress is Lauren Conrad
Shoes are Neon Orange Passmules 


Sorry it's grainy, I took it with my phone..


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Oooh *miss e* I like that outfit!  The Passmules pick up the orange in the dress!  Loves it!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Cute dress, *Misselizabeth*!! looks awesome with your passmules


----------



## babysweetums

thank you nilla! thank you duke!! yes she is my angel  hanging with mommy while i play dress up loL!!
thank you cts! thank you iimewii! and thank you sobe


----------



## louboutinlawyer

omg, *baby*, your legs are out of control!!! You are one hot mama!!


----------



## iimewii

*misselizabeth22* Love the color on youro dress and your CL!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gucci- *love your whole outfit!!!

*baby- *you look amazing and you have made me even more excited to pick up my lavender gerissimo mules next weekend! shoe twin!

*miss e- *great outfit!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Gucci* - Lookin' sleek and chic... I love it!   The pop of color in the AM clutch is a fab touch! 

*Baby *- Good lord, if I weren't already motivated to get my a$$ in gear, you can be sure that I am now!!   Holy hotness!   Ohhh and the CLs ain't too bad either! 

*misselizabeth* - I love how the Passmules pick up the orange in your cute dress... very nice!!


----------



## cts900

Great color combo *miss e*!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

sobe2009 said:


> *LL: *Thank u for sharing all your outfits, u always look amazing.



Aww, thanks Sobe!! You're so sweet!!


----------



## guccigal07

thank you all


----------



## guccigal07

laurenam said:


> Love that dress! Do you mind if I ask where it is from?



Its Christian Siriano I ordered from a trunk show!


----------



## lilflobowl

wore my Macarenas out today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^


----------



## iimewii

*lilflobowl*- Love the outfit!


----------



## surlygirl

cute outfit, *lilflobowl*!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Love the outfit and shoe combo lilflobowl!!


----------



## BellaShoes

lilflo, love the outfit! The belt and macarenas are fab together!


----------



## cts900

Love this look.  Simple and oh-so-chic. 



lilflobowl said:


> wore my Macarenas out today!


----------



## mal

they look great lilflobowl!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilflo*-such a cute look!!


----------



## jeshika

*lilflo* - hubba hubba! u look fab!!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

*misse*: love how you pulled the bright color out of your dress with your shoes! looks great!
*guccigal*: LOVE that dress! lookin hot!
*lilflobowl*: love your macarenas, i hope i'll be able to score a pair at some point!!

everyone looks great! here was my casual outfit tonight for dinner @ fleming's. don't mind my messy bed in the background


----------



## iimewii

*vuittonamour*- Love your whole outfit. Especially the black patent bianca and your LV handbag!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thank you* iimewii*!


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you *Duke, iimewii, surlygirl, jancedtif, BellaShoes* (I hadn't thought of that when I wore them together but thanks!), *cts900, mal, rdgldy, jeshika & vuittonarmour*! 

*vuittonarmour*, you're looking good yourself!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lilflo *- What a cute outfit!!   I'm so jealous of your Macarenas... they look so nice on you!!   I really wanted to bring the gold ones home with me, but my ugly wide foot ruined the shoe!   Yours, however, are perfect on you! 

*vuitton* - I love it!!   Your Biancas are HOT and so is the rest of the outfit!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Yesterday was SO hot and muggy, ick... had to get dressed up for an outdoor (!!!!) engagement party... it poured like hell just in time for us to duck into the tents, but man was it HOT!  

Also, I had NO idea we would be trekking through grass for the cocktail out (more like two!!)... I so would not have worn my CLs!   Every time the heel dug into the mud my heart stopped... I re-glittered some areas that were worse for the wear just now, phew.

Indian outfit (something my mom bought in India... I love the color it's so mermaid-y haha) and instead of a crap load of jewels (such an Indian thing haha... but I felt like the outfit was already so standout with the beading, etc.), I wore one of my very favorite Kate Spade necklaces (*LL *- you know the one!! ) and an armful of bangles (those are from India).  I carried my medium beige clair caviar flap with gold h/w and wore my DIY gold glitter yoyos!


----------



## rdgldy

*M*., I love the look.  Your DIYs look beautiful.


----------



## mal

*vuitton*, hot! I love Biancas with skinny jeans...
*Fiery*, that is so perfect and just beautiful


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilflo*, cute casual look!

*vuitton*, I agree with mal, love the skinnies with biancas look

*minal*, ahhh, love the colors and textures going on!! Your pics always brighten my day, hehe


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you ladies for the kind compliments 

Gorgeous Lilflo!
Vuittion, you're my new motivation to get in some serious shape!! 
Fiery, you look awesome! I kwym about it being hot and muggy. Ugh, it's not even summer yet


----------



## guccigal07

NYC with my ma....eating in Meatpacking area.....and a photog asked me if he could take pics of my Louboutins on cobblestones and my mom caught the moment

Nude Ads.....and McQueen Dress and clutch


----------



## ilovemylilo

^perfect!


----------



## vuittonamour

thank you* lilflobowl*, *fiery*, *mal*, *panda*, and *misse*!

*fiery* you are looking very put together! love the colors together!

*guccigal* isn't it funny how CLs are such attention grabbers? i mean some guy came up to me at the car wash the other day asking me, "what shoes are those, with the red soles?" most comments are from men, i just find it kind of funny  love your ADs with your outfit, and look at all the ppl in your pic looking at ya!


----------



## vuittonamour

misselizabeth22 said:


> Vuittion, you're my new motivation to get in some serious shape!!



i need to start running again. it's been really hot and muggy here too and because of it i haven't been doing much. i'd like to start doing some more leg exercises and get myself back into tip-top for my cruise at the end of the year!


----------



## carlinha

guccigal07 said:


> NYC with my ma....eating in Meatpacking area.....and a photog asked me if he could take pics of my Louboutins on cobblestones and my mom caught the moment
> 
> Nude Ads.....and McQueen Dress and clutch




i LOVE this pic!  great outfit, and all those people staring at you!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lilflo- *you look so great!

*vuitton- *love it all!

*fiery- *that green is amazing!

*guccigal- *that is such a fun story! and you look gorgeous!


----------



## CMP86

I love the look gucci! The picture kinda scares me though because the way you masked your face makes you look headless.


----------



## iimewii

*fieryfashionist*- Love the indian dress!!!! 
*guccigal07*- The whole outfit is beautiful!


----------



## guccigal07

here is the pic that photog took...the official pic


----------



## nillacobain

^I love your A. McQueen dress.


----------



## purses & pugs

Went out with the girls this WE and wore Oxblood glitter VPs (and my new 2010 Balenciaga black GGH City)


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

shopping outfit before meeting up with another fab tpfer 

Mimoas Python VPs and some random stuff from the gap. oh and my grey LV vernis


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

and from last weekend- dinner w/ DH 

Dorado Strass Pigalles & Dress from VS


----------



## ikaesmallz

I haven't posted for quite a while in this thread. But everyone looks so amazing & HOT!!!!

This was me & DH at my bro's graduation this WE with my sale score:
mint suede greissimos
Top/skirt from Club Monaco
Chanel mini flap


----------



## sassyphoenix

*guccigal07* - Both outfits look great!!  I love the shot taken by the photog.  Lovely!!
*babysweetums* - Wowsers, look at those legs.  Looking good!!
*misselizabeth22* - Like that oufit.  The dress is so cute and summery!!
*lilflobowl* - Love those Macarenas on you!!
*vuittonamour* - Fab outfit!! Everything just works together.
*fieryfashionist* - Gorgeous colour for your Indian outfit.  You look great!!
*purses & pugs* - Love your accessories!! Nice outfit!!
*Nerdybirdy1982* - Two cute outfits.  Work it!!
*ikaesmallz* - I like the pop of green in your outfit!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *fiery, Panda, misselizabeth & sassy*!

*fiery*, your feet are not wide and they are definitely not ugly!! Your indian outfit is very pretty (& very you!) and match so well with your heels!


----------



## roussel

lilflo cute outfit!  love the macarenas!
vuitton you always look so put together.  love those grey jeans and the LV of course!
M I love seeing women dressed in Indian outfits! and you always have the best ones.  that color is so pretty! and those yoyos are spectacular!
guccigal love the mcqueen dress.  that looks like a paparazzi shot!
nerdy cute outfits!  gorgeous legs girl!
ikaesmallz nice pop of color with those mint greis!  i love love them!

here is monday's work outfit.  i love how this dress drapes at the back
trina turk dress, CL bronze scissor girls


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my gosh! There are so many posts, there are too many to name but you all look amazing, I love the outfits. I love this thread because it's nice to see how everyone wears their Louboutins differently, it's so inspirational! Babysweetums your legs go on forever! Love the outfit and the shoes are so pretty! I love purple


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *R*! Your dress is awesome & so nice for work!! Now I'm inspired to find similar work clothes.
*guccigal*, that's really cool! 
*purses&pugs*, I'm loving everything about your outfit, from the bbag to the stripes to the glitter!
*nerdy*, two totally different outfits flaunting really nice legs & heels.
*ikaes*, cute! The mint green really pops out!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, I am so far behind, but EVERYONE looks fabulous!


----------



## clothingguru

Oh man this thread moves at lightning speed! WHIEW! 

*nerdy:* You look great in the Vp's and Piggies! Love those Durado Piggies 
*purses&pugs*: Love those oxblood glitters!!!! Im eying a pair on ebay and this makes me want them more!!!! eek! And i love your new B bag!  
*ikaesmallz:* LOVE the mint green suede greissimo's! The greissimo's are my favorite style shoe for sure so far and you paired them so well! You look great! 
*roussel:* Sexy mama! You look so good in your scissor girls and outfit! 
*lilflobowl:* Love the macarena wedges with your outfit its perfect! 
*vuitton:* You look great with the skinnies and bianca's!
*fiery:* Love the outfit! Love the color! Love the chanel! You look splendid!
*misselizabeth:* Love the outfit ! Very colorful! 
*Gucci:* Love the Nude AD's and the dress is gorgeous!!! you look fab! I love the photographers pic! 
*Baby:* You look great! I just love those lavender greissimo mules!


----------



## trushoes

Roussel, you should be a CL poster girl. Your legs look amazing!


----------



## iimewii

OMG everyone outfit are faboulous. THis thread is moving too fast!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

love this!! i need to start wearing more prints and stripes, this is too cute.




purses & pugs said:


> Went out with the girls this WE and wore Oxblood glitter VPs (and my new 2010 Balenciaga black GGH City)


----------



## vuittonamour

love your VPs and we are gris alma bag twins! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> shopping outfit before meeting up with another fab tpfer
> 
> Mimoas Python VPs and some random stuff from the gap. oh and my grey LV vernis


----------



## vuittonamour

thank you! and i love blue and black together, your SGs look great with it!



roussel said:


> lilflo cute outfit!  love the macarenas!
> vuitton you always look so put together.  love those grey jeans and the LV of course!
> M I love seeing women dressed in Indian outfits! and you always have the best ones.  that color is so pretty! and those yoyos are spectacular!
> guccigal love the mcqueen dress.  that looks like a paparazzi shot!
> nerdy cute outfits!  gorgeous legs girl!
> ikaesmallz nice pop of color with those mint greis!  i love love them!
> 
> here is monday's work outfit.  i love how this dress drapes at the back
> trina turk dress, CL bronze scissor girls


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gucci- *I love the close up! 

*purses- *such a great outfit! 

*nerdy- *wow! you look fab in both outfits!!!

*ikaesmallz- *love the gerissimos with your outfit! 

*roussel- *smokin hot missy!


----------



## yousofine

From Sex and the City last Friday.
Had such a fun night with drinks, taps, wine and good company. Not crazy about the film but loved the fashion.

Wearing Barbie Pink Biancas. MY OVERALL FAVOURITE PAIR!


----------



## purses & pugs

*sassyphoenix *- thank you!
*lilflobowl *- thanks so much!
*clothingguru *- thank you, I'm a Bbag addict I really hope you'll get the Oxblood VPs from evilbay!!
*vuittonamour *- aw, thanks so much

All you ladies are looking gorgeous in your beautiful CLs!!
I'm ususally at the Bal forum since I'm a total Bbag freak, so it's really nice to pop in here too! I live in Norway so I can't wear CLs outside during the loooong winters. But now the summer is here and I can finally wear CLs more often, yay


----------



## jancedtif

You ladies are sure good looking!  

Today I'm wearing my most favorite top from The Limited, basic brown pants and my beloved camel patent Decoltissimos.  As usual, I apologize for the BB pic in the bathroom!   Thanks for allowing me to share!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*yousofine:* What a cute look! Love the dress and the Biancas.

*Jan!* I take BB pics all the time!  You looking good woman! 


I want to share too!  Headed to work in my DVF Jessica in Spring Shadows and black patent NS.  Sorry for the camera phone pics!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *Duke*!  You look sensational!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *Jan!* I am just following in your footsteps!


----------



## jancedtif

^


----------



## elfgirl

Ok, I'm so behind on this thread that I'm kind of embarrassed to be posting. :shame:

Very old Express tee
Kasil jeans
Ziggys!  
AND (a HG that I finally had in my hands today) Alexander McQueen Olindias cape







(I'm going to post the pic of the back in the Non-CL Indulgences thread, along with the story. )


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *elf,* you look fantastic!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *elf*!


----------



## mal

wow, *yousofine, jan, duke* and *elf*- you all look so gorgeous... everyone does and I'm overwhelmed by all the great outfits in here!


----------



## yousofine

Thank you all! 
Dukeprincess: Love your DVF, so nice.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Dukeprincess*, I love your dress!!

*Elfgirl*, OMG I absolutely love your Alexander McQueen Olindias cape, I'm sooo jealous


----------



## carlinha

i am absolutely AGES behind, but EVERYONE is ROCKING their outfits + CLs!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Got this dress from a fabulous tPFer, you know who you are! It's with my Nude Biancas!








And my new Herve Leger halter dress in purple, with my Purple Lizard VPs.


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *PANda*!! I  them both!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> Got this dress from a fabulous tPFer, you know who you are! It's with my Nude Biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Herve Leger halter dress in purple, with my Purple Lizard VPs.



HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!  i WANT THAT NUDE MANDALAY DRESSSSSS  OMG OMG OMG 

the HL is stunning on you too!!!  it goes perfectly with the purple lizzies!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*panda,* beautiful outfits!
*elf,* you look fabulous!


----------



## phiphi

you look fabulous *smallz*! 
cute outfit *roussel*!
*yousofine* - love the colours! 
you are totally rocking it again *jan*! loves it!
gorgeous *duke*!
what a great find *elf*! awesome outfit!
*panda* you are looking amazing!!!! wow!


----------



## clothingguru

*duke:* You look great i love that dress! 
*janced:* Great outfit you look so good! 
*yousofine:* Love the barbie pink bianca's!!!! Cute outfit for the movie!
*Elf:* Loving those zigounettes! And that AMC cape....scrumptious! You look amazing!
*Panda:* As Always you look so GOOD my dear! Loving that Mandalay and the herve with your cl's! Perfect match!


----------



## jancedtif

mal said:


> wow, *yousofine, jan, duke* and *elf*- you all look so gorgeous... everyone does and I'm overwhelmed by all the great outfits in here!



Thank you *mal*, *CG* and *sweet phi*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*janced*, thanks sweety!

*carlinha*, yah, I'm so smitten with the Mandalay dress! It is flattering in all of the right hips! It makes my hips look more pronounced which is fab in my book!

*rdgldy*, thank you dear!

*phiphi P*, ::curtsies:: Thankssss!

*cg R*, aww you're too kind! Thank you!


----------



## *Magdalena*

elf~i really love your look!  
Panda~you hot thang!  love both of the dresses, but my fave is the purple HL..DROOL!!!!


here's me out to dinner with my hunny to celebrate our 2-year wedding anniversary!!! 

Alexander McQueen dress +Grey Nabuck Python Altadama(possibly the most comfy shoe ever!!)


----------



## Luv n bags

Gosh, all you ladies are HOT!


----------



## mal

*Magdalena!* Beautiful dress with the Python ADs


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*, you look wonderful!!


----------



## rdgldy

*magda*, and you just had a baby!!! Seriously, you look amazing!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *p&p, mal, CG, and P!* 

Dang *Panda* you are KILLING in those dresses! 

*Mags:* Clearly you were the best dressed woman in the entire restaurant!


----------



## carlinha

*magdalena*, wow, you are KILLING it with that outfit.  and i agree, the grey python nabuck AD are soooo comfy!!!!


----------



## iimewii

**Magdalena**- Love your python AD and your dress!


----------



## iimewii

*PANda_USC*- I love your purple HL and your nude bianca!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*yousofine- *cute outift! 

*panda- *good God woman!!!!! WOW!!!!!

*Duke- *looking great! you know how I feel about DVF! 

*Elf- *such an amazing outfit I love it! 

*magdalena- *wow you look gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

*Magdalena*: I LOVE that AMQ dress soooo much! YOu look amazing! Love the Ad's


----------



## purses & pugs

*Panda*, OMG, those two dresses are TDF! Ans you look super hot!! And don't get me started on those purple lizard CLs

*magdalena*, wow I love you A McQueen dress!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *Duke*, *jan*, *mal*, *p&p*, *rdgldy*, *phi*, *CG*, *Mags*, & *dezy*! 

OMG, *PANda*, I think you're incapable of looking anything other than stunning!  That Marchesa dress is killer and I'm starting to believe that HL dresses were made just for you.  You look fantastic in both! 

*Mags*! That dress is of my favorite pieces from his Pre-Fall collection.  You look beautiful in it and the ADs make it the perfect outfit. I hope you guys had a wonderful anniversary!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thank you so much Mal, Panda, rdgldy, duke, Carlinha, iimewi, dezyn, CG, P&P and elfgirl!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*magdalena* you are so stylish!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you for your kind words ladies 

*roussel* that dress is TDF. I want it!! You look amazing for work.

*janced* I am loving your camel patent decoltissimos. Matches very well with your outfit.

*duke* Great DVF dress. You look fab for work. 

*magdalena* you look beautiful! outfit is so very nicely put together and those grey nabuck ADs 

*elf* what a great casual outfit with the ziggys! I love that AM cape!

*panda* OHHH EMM GEEE  that mandalay dress is outta this world on you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*deznyr*, ::huggles:: thank you babe!

*purses*, you have a weakspot for exotics too? and thank yaaa!

*elfgirl*, you're too kind dear!! Merci beaucoup!!

*ikaes*, thank you sweety!


----------



## icecreamom

Everybody is looking Gorgeooooous!


----------



## iimewii

This thread is moving so fast. Everyone look very beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

Today's outfit-a funky brown skirt from France, tie dyed tee, BR silk sweater, luggage color Barcelonas


----------



## uhkiwi

@*Magdalena* your mcqueen dress is amazing!
@ elfgirl LOVE your mcqueen cape!
@ yousofine your pink dress is too cute!!!
@ guccigal07  omg so much amazing mcqueen in this thread! you look great!


----------



## jancedtif

ikaesmallz said:


> Thank you for your kind words ladies
> 
> *roussel* that dress is TDF. I want it!! You look amazing for work.
> 
> *janced* I am loving your camel patent decoltissimos. Matches very well with your outfit.
> 
> *duke* Great DVF dress. You look fab for work.
> 
> *magdalena* you look beautiful! outfit is so very nicely put together and those grey nabuck ADs
> 
> *elf* what a great casual outfit with the ziggys! I love that AM cape!
> 
> *panda* OHHH EMM GEEE  that mandalay dress is outta this world on you!



Thank you! 



rdgldy said:


> Today's outfit-a funky brown skirt from France, tie dyed tee, BR silk sweater, luggage color Barcelonas



Looking good* rdgldy*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rdgldy*, I love your funky and chic look hun!


----------



## yousofine

A spring outfit with watersnake AD


----------



## purses & pugs

PANda_USC said:


> *purses*, you have a weakspot for exotics too? and thank yaaa!



Sure have!! I love everything with aminal print - EVERYTHING!


----------



## jancedtif

yousofine said:


> A spring outfit with watersnake AD



Looking good *yousofine*!


----------



## phiphi

love the outfit *rdgldy*!
*yousofine* - too cute!


----------



## mal

*rdgldy*, love it! Especially the skirt 
*yousofine*, you look great!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*roussel* - Love the dress. Cute outfit!!
*yousofine* - How girly!! Love the Barbie Pink Biancas.
*jancedtif* - That colour top looks great on you!!
*dukeprincess* - I like that ensemble...very cheery!!
*elfgirl* - Congrats on finding your HG.  Looks fabulous on you!!
*PANda_USC* - Oh my!! Those are some show stopping dresses lady!!
**Magdalena** - Absolutely gorgeous!! Killing me softly.
*rdgldy* - Cute outfit.  I LOVE the chain belt!!
*yousofine* - Looking good again!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much, *rdgldy*,* mal*,* Panda/G*,* misselizabeth*, vuitton,* dezy*,* iimewii*, *sassy* and *roussel*!! 

*gucci* - You look fab!  Love the ADs (would love to get a pair at some point!) and the dress! 

*Nerdy *- Lovely outfits and my god, the strass is TDF!! 

*ikae *- I LOVE the pop of green!  You look great!! 

*Roussel* - Girl, I love your outfit... that Trina Turk dress looks amazing on you!! 

*lilflo* - Aww, thank you!  I dunno though haha, they are wide and not so nice... oh well.  Pretty shoes (and clothes!), help to detract!  I'll keep drooling over your fab Macarenas though!

*
purses & pugs* - You look great!!  I LOVE the glitter VPs and the Bal... very nice casual, chic outfit!!

*yousofine* - Woman, you _are_ so fine!!  Such a pretty, girly dress and those Biancas give me heart palpitations!!   Ahh, also love the watersnake AD outfit!

*jance* - I love the color of you top!!  Also, camel patent anything is just gorgeous!!  You look great!!
*
Duke* - Ahh, SO fabulous!!  We're dress cousins (mine is the Aggie), but you wear yours way better!! 

*elf *- What a great look!!  That HG cape is simply fabulous on you!!

*Panda/G* - You have such a glam life and the most glam dresses to match it!!  I especially adore that Mandalay one... stunning!!

*M*, you look stunning!!!  So fabulous in that dress, with your CLs and Chanel!! 

*rdgldy *- Ohhhh, what a cute, funky outfit!!  I LOVE those Barcelonas... I want!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sassy*, thank youu!!

*Minal*, ahaha, I wish I lived a glam lifestyle!! Most of the glitzy stuff I have only gets worn once or twice for special occasions..then it just sits in the closet, >_<. You have so much gorgeous stuffffff and I want to roll around in your closet, eheheh.


----------



## yousofine

Thank you all for your nice comments!
I really do love my Barbie Pinks!

*fieryfashionist*:  he, he "heart palpitations"  Thank you, I've learned a new word in English today!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *G*!   Aww, well, you're certainly the most glamorous, best dressed woman at those occasions!!   Haha, I try to incorporate the "glam" into everyday life... bangles, sparkle, etc... life is short, so why the hell not?!   Plus, when I'm 70, it probably won't fly haha (although I bet I'll be the 70 year old who is glittered out).   If you bring your fab strass haha, you can come anytime (you can come anyway though)! 




PANda_USC said:


> *sassy*, thank youu!!
> 
> *Minal*, ahaha, I wish I lived a glam lifestyle!! Most of the glitzy stuff I have only gets worn once or twice for special occasions..then it just sits in the closet, >_<. You have so much gorgeous stuffffff and I want to roll around in your closet, eheheh.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, I'm glad I could contribute to your americanization (that isn't a word haha... I like making them up)!   Also, I'm coming to steal your barbie pink Biancas! :ninja:   I'm so depressed I missed out on buying anything in that color! 




yousofine said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments!
> I really do love my Barbie Pinks!
> 
> *fieryfashionist*:  he, he "heart palpitations"  Thank you, I've learned a new word in English today!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Me breaking in my new love Lady Claude in Marrone Glace


----------



## rdgldy

Those are gorgeous, *duke*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *DC*!  Whose skinny jeans are those?  I love them!  TIA!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great in your Barcelonas *rdgldy.*

Cute outfits *DC.* I love that tiered blouse.


----------



## Nieners

You ladies make me so insecure about my figure, but what the hell.. why not  






Sorry about the two beds in the background, that is temporary stuffed there  we're redecorating the house.


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Nieners*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> Looking good *DC*! Whose skinny jeans are those? I love them! TIA!


 
Thanks *Jan* - those are the Minnie pants from J Crew



Dukeprincess said:


> Cute outfits *DC.* I love that tiered blouse.


 
Thank ya, Duke


----------



## brintee

Ummm im going to need your wardrobe *DC*. Thanks. 

Love it *Nieners*!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you *fiery*! 

*rdgldy* those barcelonas look great on you! and what a beautiful skirt!

*yousofine* great pop of spring color with that top. I always drool over those ADs!

*DC* your outfits look amazing, but I especially LOVE the 2nd outfit. It's just PERFECT!

*nieners* so chic!! I totally love your top. And girl, I don't know what the heck you're talking about being insecure. I don't see anything to be insecure about!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aren't those Minnie pants fabulous *DC!* I love mine!

Now give me that blouse and nobody gets hurt!

You look gorgeous *Nieners!* Hush up, your figure is perfect!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you, Ladies...

*Duke* - the top isn't available online, but I saw a few left in S & M at Anthro in Georgetown in the sale section...  It also comes in blue


----------



## karwood

I always seem to overlook this thread. I love everybodys outfit, you all look sooooo fabulous!  I NEED to remember to come to this thread when I need to get some fashion inspirations!:buttercup:


----------



## PANda_USC

*DC*, looking very chic!!

*nieners*, love the top and bracelet!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Diesel lowky 8JQ
*Kyumi top
*Twinkle belt
*CL Python Rolando




Baby is wearing:
*Wildfox for kids-Littlefox tee
*Homemade tutu
*Geox boots


----------



## PANda_USC

*erican*, that is too precious!!


----------



## yousofine

*ericanjensen *Gorgeous picture!
and you look so great! Such long legs.


----------



## Flip88

erican - love the look and those CL Python Rolando's are TDF


----------



## phiphi

*DC* - great outfits!! love the minnie and that tank!
you look fabulous *nieners*!
*erica* your outfit is just WOW! your baby is just an adorable budding fashionista too!!


----------



## iimewii

*ericanjensen*- Love your whole outfit and your DD is very cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*erica:* What a cute picture!


----------



## Nieners

*Jan, Brintee, ikaesmallz, duke,* and *panda*! 

*Erican*, you look great! Super cute pics.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies, I always love looking at your outfit pictures!  They're a source of my wardrobe inspiration   I usually don't post but I want to share these recent Loubies pics with you.  My good friend, who is an aspiring photographer, and I got together and played with my purple Declics.  I hope you like them


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good* erican* and *NhuNhu*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Those pictures are gorgeous *Nhu Nhu!*


----------



## mimi14

Nhu Nhu - those pictures are AMAZING!


----------



## elfgirl

Everyone looks so fabulous (even the wee ones! )!

Last night, about to go out for dinner. I actually traveled in this too, but in flats. 
(pardon the blurry phone pic!)

Smitten sweater tunic
Express leggings
Metallic watersnake Pigalles


----------



## iimewii

*Nhu Nhu*- I love the photo's and they are gorgous!

*elfgirl*- I love the leggings with the Pigalle together!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Can I be like you when I grow up *elf?*


----------



## phiphi

nice pics *nhu*!
you look so chic *elf*!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*jancedtif, Dukeprincess, mimi14, iimewii, phiphi* - thank you so much!  I'll make sure to tell my photographer friend that you ladies like them =)

*elfgirl* - I love your sweater tunic!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nhunhu*, what fun, whimsical photos! I hope your friend goes to the top!

*elf*, you look fabulous!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies, I always love looking at your outfit pictures!  They're a source of my wardrobe inspiration   I usually don't post but I want to share these recent Loubies pics with you.  My good friend, who is an aspiring photographer, and I got together and played with my purple Declics.  I hope you like them



Wow, these pics are beautiful! They could be a perfect CL ad! I'm very impressed


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Elf*, you've inspired me to wear my anthracite YoYo's with all black!

*Nhu Nhu* gorgeous photos!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, *iimeiiw*, *phi*, *Nhu*, & *Panda*!

Those pictures are so gorgeous, *Nhu*! 

*Klassic*, you totally should! I think they'd look fabulous against the black!

Oh no, *Duke*, you don't want to be like me.  Today I'm even wearing shoes from Payless.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Hahaha, sometimes our feet need a break!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee




----------



## cts900

*elf, dez, erica, Nhu Nhu*: You ladies all look fab!
*elf*: You rock those piggies out!  I am so impressed.
*erica*: Those are among the sweetest pics I have ever seen.  
*Nhu Nhu*: GORGEOUS .
*dez*: I love the color on you and your smile is your very best accessory!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Dezy:* Looking hot as usual!


----------



## sobe2009

*Elf,* u look so chic
*Erica,* Awe, you baby is sooo beautiful and you look amazing
*Nhu Nhu*: Love those pics, so artistic and creative. U look great too!!
*Dez:* WOW!!! Love the outfit with the nude biancas and you are beautiful!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I don't look nearly as hot as *Dezy,* but here's me at work today in my Camel Patent Decolletes 

(sorry for the work bathroom photos)


----------



## surlygirl

you ladies look amazing!!!

*elf, nhu, dezy, Duke* - loving all of the great outfits!

*dezy *- the nude Biancas look fantastic on you!

*Duke *- loving the print top with the camel decs!


----------



## PANda_USC

*deznyr*, look at them legs(in a good way), O_O. ::faints::

*duke*, love the earthtones in your outfit! A great outfit!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just picked up this HL tube dress in "blue night combo"(part of the HL Pre-Fall collection), and I'm gonna pair it with my blue jean lizard pigalles! ^_^. I really love the colors in this dress!!


----------



## ringing_phone

^Panda you always look amazing in HL!!!

Pardon the cell phone/bathroom pics, it's the only place with decent lighting and a full length mirror!

Outfit 1: Black leather VPs, BR shirt, AE cardigan, Mexx pants
Outfit 2: Black patent Decolletes (), Theory sweater dress, BR cardigan, Wolford tights, BR belt, and metal cuff bracelet from Greece
Outfit 3: Purple patent VPs, H&M wrap sweater, BR cami, Suzy Shier Capris


----------



## sobe2009

*Duke,* I Love the outfit . Is that a missoni top?? It's beautiful, perfect combination with the camel decollete. I wear camel decollete with missoni prints too. You look great and you are so slim too. Lucky girl!
*Panda:* Queen of HL, everytime I see a HL boutique I think about u, U look so amazing in  all your HL dresses and you choose the most amazing combinations too.
*Ringing*: looking good girl, thanks for sharing


----------



## phiphi

love the biancas on you *dezy*! hope you had fun in vegas!
*duke* - gorgeous outfit! love the camel decs on you! it is your perfect nude!
omg *panda*! another stunning HL! those dresses are made for you!
great outfits *ringing*! you look amazing.


----------



## woody

I really don't want to post on the same page as *panda *but nevertheless here are my new multi glitter titis!  Beware anyone else with remotely wide feet!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts, duke, sobe, surly, panda, phiphi  *thank you all so much

*duke- *great outfit!

*panda- *WOW love the HL dress! 

*ringing- *cute outfits! 

*woody- *shoe twin, love them on you!


----------



## woody

Thank you *Dezy*! Oh the pain, the pain - these are def short outing/sitting shoes for me. I have a massive indent about an inch inside the ball of my foot from where my foot is wider then the insole!


----------



## mal

*erica *and *nhu*- your photos are great!
*elfgirl*- we have very similar styles and I really admire your look and shoe pairings!
*Duke*, so chic and professional 
*dezy*-love the Nude Biancas on you, you are making it hard for me not to look for them 
*PANda*, another great shoe/dress match and both look really superb!
*ringing_phone*, great ensembles and plenty fashion inspiration...
*woody*, smokin! sorry they are so painful and hope they can stretch enough that you can enjoy them-they are gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## woody

mal said:


> *woody*, smokin! sorry they are so painful and hope they can stretch enough that you can enjoy them-they are gorgeous shoes!!!


 
Thanks *Mal* - I am a sook . I gave up on my blue acid python fetichas you know  Hope you have mastered your fetichas!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

woody said:


> Thank you *Dezy*! Oh the pain, the pain - these are def short outing/sitting shoes for me. I have a massive indent about an inch inside the ball of my foot from where my foot is wider then the insole!


 
oh nooooo I need to wear these to 5 weddings in the next 6 months!!!


----------



## mal

woody said:


> Thanks *Mal* - I am a sook . I gave up on my blue acid python fetichas you know  Hope you have mastered your fetichas!


they _are_ a bit tight in the toes!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ringing*, thank you so much!! Lovely outfits!

*sobe M*, my boo!! Thank you sweety! :: blushes::

*phiphi P*, merci beaucoup dear!! You're too kind

*woody*, love the leopard print top and the shoes!! A subtle, sparkly aura about them!

*deznyr*, thank youuu!

*mal L*, heheh, thank you my lovely!


----------



## yousofine

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies, I always love looking at your outfit pictures!  They're a source of my wardrobe inspiration   I usually don't post but I want to share these recent Loubies pics with you.  My good friend, who is an aspiring photographer, and I got together and played with my purple Declics.  I hope you like them



AMAZING!!!!!!!!  I really love this pic!


----------



## woody

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh nooooo I need to wear these to 5 weddings in the next 6 months!!!


 
Sorry, hope they work out better for you  Vp's the aint though ush:



mal said:


> they _are_ a bit tight in the toes!


 
Hope I didn't jinx you  !


----------



## purses & pugs

*dezynrbaglaydee*, wow I love your Nude Biancas and you have fantastic legs

*Dukeprincess*, love your outfit! is your top Missoni? 

*Panda*, you look so good that I'm reluctant to post any myself You new HL dress is out of this worlds and with the blue jean lizard pigalles it is pure perfection!!

*woody*, your multi glitters are so pretty! and I love your leopard cardigan


----------



## Dancing_Queen

PANda_USC said:


> Just picked up this HL tube dress in "blue night combo"(part of the HL Pre-Fall collection), and I'm gonna pair it with my blue jean lizard pigalles! ^_^. I really love the colors in this dress!!



Perfection! So so stunning hun, your waist is TINY! I'm so envious!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Dezy, Duke, PANda, ringingphone, and woody*!


----------



## icecreamom

*Nhu Nhu* Beautiful shots! You can tell your friend that she is very talented! 

*Elfgirl* Effortless and chic! Love it!

*Dezyn* My two favorite things! Louboutins and BCBG power skirts! Love it!

*Duke* Is your closet 100% DvF? Your outfits are always fab! 

*Panda* The HL Queen! Puuuurfect!!


----------



## elfgirl

*dezy*, you look faaaaah-bulous! 

*Duke*, the camel really does look fantastic on you.  Looking very chic!

*Panda*, rocking the HL, as per usual.  I adore your blue jean piggies!

*ringing*, what a great range of outfits!  I love them all!

*woody*, loving the Titis! 

Thank you so much *cts*, *sobe*, *surly*, *mal *() & *icecreamom*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You ladies are the best motivation for me to put this chocolate down, and to make some serious additions to my collection LOL


----------



## sobe2009

@ Klassic  What kind of chocolate is it??.........LOL
*Woody:* u look amazing and I love the glitter of your fab shoes.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*surly, panda, sobe, P, dezy, mal, p&p, jan, icecreamom, and elf!*

*sobe and p&p:* My top is actually DVF, it is called the "Raton"

Hahahaha, actually *icecreamom* it isn't 100% DVF, just about 90%! 


*Panda:* You always look stunning in HL!

*woody:*  the Titis!

*ringing phone:* You are so fashionable!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*DC *you looks fabulous in both of your outfits!!   The marron glace LCs are TDF!

*nieners*, whatcha talkin' bout, you look so chic!! 

*ericanjensen* - Wow, you have insanely long legs!   Such a cute outfit and your daughter is adorable! 

*Nhu Nhu* - WOW, your friend is an amazing photographer!  You look beautiful in your dress... and those Declics are !

*elf* - You look so fabulous!  Those pigalles look great with the leggings! 

*dezy*, you are rockin' those nude Biancas!! 

*Duke*, love the DVF top!!  You look fabulous (and we're decollete twins, yay)!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*G*, skintight dresses were made for you, what with your teeny tiny waist and small frame!   I love all of the shades of blue in your HL and the piggies go perfectly with it!   You look fabulous! 

*ringing *- Such great outfits!!   I love, love the decolletes (my go to pair) and VPs!!! 

*woody*, those Titis...   You look fabulous!


----------



## roussel

G! Love the colors of that HL!  Pairs really well with the blue lizard piggies.
ringing phone lovely outfits esp the second one.  and i love your purple vps!
woody cute outfit with the glitters!
nhu nhu i love that pic!  your dress is so pretty and goes perfect with the declics

here is me today at work, maybe a bit daring with the loud print of my dress but i don't care, ha ha.  i actually wore a black cardigan on over it


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *fiery!* I love being your shoe twin 

Loud print, psst!  You look fabulous *roussel.*  I wear so many bold DVF patterns/prints to work that I think my coworkers are just immune to it now!


----------



## KlassicKouture

sobe2009 said:


> @ Klassic What kind of chocolate is it??.........LOL


 
It was Godiva lol


----------



## phiphi

yum on the chocolate *klassic*!
*woody* you are rocking the glitter titis!
love the dress *roussel* - another fab outfit!


----------



## PANda_USC

*purses and pugs*, thank you sweety!!! You're too kind!

*dancing*, hahah, thank you, ^_^. Still working on the waist thing..it's HL magic I tell you!

*janced*, thank you so much!

*icecreamom*, haha, HL princess..not the queen..I can think of some queens though, eheheh.

*duke*, thank you so much!

*fiery M*, it's HL magic I tell you! I'm really not that small!! X-country legs and I have a tremendous appetite! And I know you're a color fan so of course you'd appreciate the dress, eheheh, ::

*roussel*, LOVE the belt, ehehehe. And thank you sweety!


----------



## cfellis522

*Nhu Nhu*  - You look beautiful?  Who makes the dress?  Love it!  Pulls the purple out in your declics!

*Elfgirl* - You look great!    Love the leggings!

*Dezy* I love your look!  I am jealous of your Biancas!  I am hunting them down as we speak!

*Duke* You look great! 

*Panda* I just tried on that dress!  I love the colors!!!

*Roussel*  Love the look!  I wish I had a place to work at where I could wear something like that!    You look great!!!

Cara


----------



## fieryfashionist

*R*, I love that dress on you!!   DVF makes the most fun prints!   I love how you paired it up with your mint VPs too! 

*G*, haha, HL magic my a$$!   You're blessed with a slim frame!   You're a lucky girl ... I swear if I even think about eating something unhealthy it goes straight to my hips haha...oops.


----------



## roussel

thanks duke, phi, panda, cfellis, fiery!
fiery it is actually a cheap ZP for Target dress.  yeah i got it because it kinda has that DVF vibe


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Oooooh, I'm losing my mind!   Yeah, it is DVF-ish... and so nice on you!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

omg!!! I haven't had a chance to spend QT on tpf and I missed out on some lovely outfits!!!

You ladies look smashing!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *cfellis!*


----------



## mal

Wow *Roussel*, LOVE that dress with the Mint VPs!!! Smokin'


----------



## woody

PANda_USC said:


> *woody*, love the leopard print top and the shoes!! A subtle, sparkly aura about them!


 
Thank you. I had second thoughts about glitter and leopard together but I didn't have time to change.  Lucky, like you say, the titis can be subtle.



purses & pugs said:


> *woody*, your multi glitters are so pretty! and I love your leopard cardigan


 
Thank you! I was desperate to buy the DVF leopard print cardigan but lucky I came across this one in Australia and its a lovely cut.


*Jancedtif, elfgirl, sobe2009, dukeprincess, fieryfashionist* thank you for extending my enjoyment of my titis


----------



## woody

I adore this outfit  I'm tempted to send my sister running right over to Target to buy this dress for me too 



roussel said:


>


----------



## roussel

thanks mal, woody! 
woody you should i think they are 50% off now.


----------



## woody

roussel said:


> thanks mal, woody!
> woody you should i think they are 50% off now.


 

Nnnooo get out of here! What a steal! 

I'm not that surprised it was from Target though cause I saw a gorgeous dress there when we were visiting the States in April. It was orange and black but they did not have my size ush:


----------



## roussel

^ yeah i know.  sadly i bought full price since i couldn't wait. but i kinda guessed this will be the ones that will go on sale.  the zac posen for target collection is one of the best alongside the alexander mcqueen one.


----------



## rdgldy

At least it wasn't full price CLs that went on sale-that would be me, LOL!


----------



## vuittonamour

holy crap i'm so behind. but everyone looks awesome. nhu nhu, beautiful pics, i wish i had a photographer friend to take pics of me and my CLs  i do know for sure they are gonna be in my engagement pics though! 


dez, panda, elfgirl, roussel, duke...everyone looks great! here was my outfit today. dress from macy's, louis vuitton vernis alma pm in gris art deco, and navy blue madame claude. taken in a dressing room. lol.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*woody- *thanks for the words of encouragement! 

*PP- *thank you so much! 

*jance- *thanks! 

*icecreamom- *thank you! love the skirts too, I think I need a black one! 

*elf- *thanks hun! 

*klassic- *is it white chocolate? 

*fiery- *thank you 

*roussel- *love your outfit!!!!

*cfellis522- *thank you so much, I hope u find a pair! 

*crazzee- *thank you! 

*vuitton- *fabulous as always and thank you


----------



## sassyphoenix

*DC-Cutie* - I'm drooling over your Marron Glace LCs.  Looking good!!
*Nieners* - Love the outfit and you have a great figure!!
*ericanjensen* - Too cute!! Love the whole look!!
*nhu nhu* - Fantastic photography for gorgeous CLs!!
*elfgirl* - I just love those pigalles on you!!
*dez* - Your legs just go on for days!! Hot!!
*dukeprincess* - Wow, that shirt is too cute.  I want!!
*PANda_USC* - Amazing combo.  You look great!!
*ringing_phone* - Nice outfits especially the second dress!!
*woody* - Love the glitter titis!!
*roussel* - Great look...mint green VPs are just perfect!!
*vuittonamour* - Looking good as always!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

thank you *sassy*, it is DVF!  Get it! 

Looking lovely *VA.*


----------



## iimewii

Everyone look fabulous!


----------



## babysweetums

hey ladies love all the summer outfits going on here =)
first dress was for a perfect night out with the fiance   and second was just running around outfit cause i was dying to wear my newly aquired UHG ARIELLA CLOU!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*baby*, looking fabulous! Especially like the outfit with the ACs.  Your legs are a mile long! O_O! Great figure by the way, ehehehe.


----------



## surlygirl

such great dresses, *baby*! love the greissimo mules and of course the ariella clous!!! you look fabulous!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you panda..look whos talkin your figure is my ideal! =) and thank you surly...those ariellas have been my dream for a while! im so excited!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Baby:* Looking amazing per usual!  I spy Little Baby in the background!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks duke!! yes i tried to crop her out but her little leg made it in =)


----------



## sobe2009

Baby, u look gorgeous and I love both outfits. So glad you found your beloved Ariella Cloud, they are fantastic.


----------



## babysweetums

thank you sobe...ahhh wanted them for so long =) look at your new avatar, are those new gressimos missy?!


----------



## mal

great shoes and outfits, *baby*! *Lavender Suede,* my favorite


----------



## pws22

Gosh.. youre so pretty panda!! i wish i have a figure like yours!!



PANda_USC said:


> Just picked up this HL tube dress in "blue night combo"(part of the HL Pre-Fall collection), and I'm gonna pair it with my blue jean lizard pigalles! ^_^. I really love the colors in this dress!!


----------



## pws22

totally agree!!


----------



## pws22

Love your outfit purses & pugs.. you look so chic .. drooling over your glitter VP



purses & pugs said:


> Went out with the girls this WE and wore Oxblood glitter VPs (and my new 2010 Balenciaga black GGH City)


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow you guys!!! hot hot hot! Kim- you inspire me :-*  Panda- holy blue fairy tale....amazing.  vuittonamour- bag twin! love your outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Sassy- *thank you! 

*baby- *Shoe twin! love the lavender with that amazing dress!!!! congrats on your UHG!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sassy*, thank you so much!

*pws*, :: blushes:: you're way too kind! And you're super petite! @_@

*nerdy L*, thank youuu!!! Maybe some blue strass fifis will go with this tube dress?? JK..fifis and I are having a conflict of interest right now..


----------



## sassyphoenix

*dukeprincess* - Where?? Don't see it on the website.

*babysweetums* - Holy smokes...those legs!!  Congrats on your UHG!!


----------



## purses & pugs

pws22 said:


> Love your outfit purses & pugs.. you look so chic .. drooling over your glitter VP



thanks sweetie! the VPs are beautiful but unfortunately they kill my feet after a a couple of hours


----------



## SLCsocialite

Just some outfit photos Ive gotten with my CL Espadrille Ibiza's in the last month 

1. In Vegas with my girlfriends
2. At my Sorority farewell function


----------



## iimewii

*SLCsocialite*- I love the whole outfit! Especially the black dress you wore in Vegas!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sassyphoenix said:


> *dukeprincess* - Where?? Don't see it on the website.
> 
> *babysweetums* - Holy smokes...those legs!! Congrats on your UHG!!


 
The top (Raton) sold out at DVF.com, but they did have it at NM and Saks.  HTH!


----------



## roussel

vuitton i love that dress, the whole outfit actually.  you always dress so nice. i love it!
babysweetums love the ruffle dress with the lavender greis!
slc you look like you had a lot of fun with those wedges and with your gfs.  i love the white dress.

here is me wearing my black suede mad marys with another Zac Posen for target dress.  just having fun last night with my 9yr old daughter who was also trying this one on.


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, ahh love the outfit!! The contrast between the edgy mad marys and the ruffley, chiffon dress! And the necklace is awesome! Beautiful outfit Rourou!


----------



## clothingguru

I am so Utterly behind! So i would like to say that all you wonderful ladies look so amazingly fabulous in each and every outfit you wore! You girls rock this forum! 

*Roussel*:I Love that baby doll dress with the mad mary's!!! You look SO good!


----------



## roussel

Thanks dear *G* and *R*!  If I can just find a place to wear it.  Good thing the ruffle skirt is detachable so I can wear it more that way.


----------



## iimewii

*roussel*- I love teh skirt and your jewerly!


----------



## pws22

Got these poseidon yesterday!! Im wearing them with a casual top, harem pants and oversized tote.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## PANda_USC

*pws*, cute, casual outfit! The purple poseidons really *POP*!


----------



## pws22

panda: thanks  originally i was gonna get them in gold.. but they look too glamorous.. hehe purple can be more versatile


----------



## cts900

I am hugely embarrassed by how far behind I am :shame:, but you ladies look fabulous, as always.  

*pws22*: I really dig the casual chic.  
*roussel*: I am dying over that dress.  You look like a movie star!!!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Yay! Beautiful and Happy Shots *SLC*

*Roussel* you can rock all those Zac Posen Dresses! and I ... well I looked like a fool, hehehe You look awesome!

*pws22* Just Gorgeous  Simple and Chic!


----------



## iimewii

*pws22*Love the whole Outfit!


----------



## clothingguru

*pws22:* Love the outfit! Love the Poseidons with it!


----------



## roussel

pws i love the casual look paired with the poseidon.  love the pants and the tote! 

thank you much* iimewii, cts, icecreamom!*   you are all so sweet with your comments


----------



## sassyphoenix

*SLCsocialite* - Love the wedges!!  Cute photos.
*roussel* - That dress is sooooo cute.  Great outfit!!
*pws22* - I like the way you wore your Poseidons.  Fab!!


Silly photo but the mirrors weren't getting a good shot.  Me in *Fuxia Eel Lady Claude*, before heading out to the bar last night.  Lakers fans were way outnumbered but it made the victory so much sweeter!!


----------



## roussel

I love how you wore the fuxia LC with the gold jersey sassy!  Of course I was also cheering for the Lakers last night.  I think I need those shoes!


----------



## 5elle

roussel said:


> I love how you wore the fuxia LC with the gold jersey sassy!  Of course I was also cheering for the Lakers last night.  I think I need those shoes!



Me too! Adorable! I don't follow the Lakers but I'm a huge sports fan and I love adding girly touches to my outfits when supporting my team.


----------



## Deborah1986

sassyphoenix said:


>


 
_My first post here._

_Cool outfit love it_


----------



## icecreamom

Love the outfit *sassy* Very Cool!


----------



## pws22

*cts900, icecreamom,iimewii,clothingguru,roussel and sassyphonenix*

Thanks for your kind comments  The purple is alot more easier to be dressed down compared to the gold I think..  Im loving these CL's


----------



## cts900

God Lakers, *sassy*! Woop Woop! Looking fabulous!


----------



## lolobaby

first time posting here! 
Dress: Zara 
Shoes: CL very prive in nude




pardon me for the bad quality of the picture 
xx


----------



## PANda_USC

*sassy*, love the color coordination!

*lolo*, cute outfit!


----------



## LarissaHK

lolobaby said:


> first time posting here!
> Dress: Zara
> Shoes: CL very prive in nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon me for the bad quality of the picture
> xx


 
 great look, beautiful shoes


----------



## LarissaHK

Today wearing CL turquoise lady sling




....


----------



## jancedtif

sassyphoenix said:


> *SLCsocialite* - Love the wedges!!  Cute photos.
> *roussel* - That dress is sooooo cute.  Great outfit!!
> *pws22* - I like the way you wore your Poseidons.  Fab!!
> 
> 
> Silly photo but the mirrors weren't getting a good shot.  Me in *Fuxia Eel Lady Claude*, before heading out to the bar last night.  Lakers fans were way outnumbered but it made the victory so much sweeter!!



I was pulling for Boston, but I won't let that keep me from telling you I like your outfit and shoe comob!  



lolobaby said:


> first time posting here!
> Dress: Zara
> Shoes: CL very prive in nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon me for the bad quality of the picture
> xx



I love this!!



LarissaHK said:


> Today wearing CL turquoise lady sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



You look very chic!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Thanks *Deborah1986, icecreamom, cts900, PANda_USC & jancedtif*!!  You ladies are too sweet!!

*roussel* - Thanks...yes you should get them
*5elle* - Yeah for female sports fans!! Thanks for the kind compliment!!
*lolobaby* - Love the dress. Cute outfit!!
*LarissaHK* - Those colours are so fab...everything is well out together!!


----------



## phiphi

okay, i'm so behind here too! apologies if i missed anyone...
*SLC* - love how you styled your ibizas! super cute!
love when you play dress up *roussel* - very pretty!
the poseidons are perfect *pws*!
*sassy* - awesome pic! how could anyone pay attention to the game when the LCs are around!?
*lolo* - that is just a perfect outfit!!!
love the play on blues and turquoise. just stunning *larissa*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

2 days away from here and I'm so behind. love all the outfits ladies!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Last night was my birthday celebration @ The Bazaar in the SLS Hotel. My nude biancas are getting a lot of wear this summer . 
Dress is super old from Zara, also carring my framboise LV vernis clutch.


----------



## cts900

*lolo*: Such cute look!
*larissa*: What a fun use of fabulous colors!
*dez*: Happy Birthday. You look, as you always do, gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## iimewii

*lolobaby *- Nude VP look great!

*LarissaHK *- Love the NP matching your birkin!

*dezynrbaglaydee*- Happy Birthday! Bianca look great on  you and your whole outfit!


----------



## lilflobowl

*dez* you look fantastic! You're making me want to get a pair of nude biancas!

*sassy*, too cute! I used to be a Lakers fan a really really long time ago, but I stopped following NBA a while back.


----------



## jancedtif

Happy birthday *Dezy*!!  You look great!!


----------



## carlinha

i am AGES behind on this thread but everyone looks FABULOUS!!!!  sometimes i don't know if i am in the outfit thread of the celeb thread 

going back for some of these, but wanted to share them with you all

brother's HS graduation
anna sui dress, purple lizard VP and AMQ skull clutch





cosmo antic silver SP for the SATC2 movie premier





coral patent bananas for our farewell/wedding shower





T-bags dress and PLC for a day in NYC brunch and shopping with fellow TPF-ers





T-bags dress, VC and AMQ skull clutch for rooftop NYC BBQ


----------



## carlinha

Splendid dress and MBB for dinner with DF





Tibi dress, anthro belt and fuxia satin youpli for graduation luncheon





Ulona for dinner with DF and friends





Notte by Marchesa dress and fire opal strass LC for graduation formal


----------



## lilflobowl

*carla*, you know I think you always look utterly faboo right?


----------



## carlinha

lilflobowl said:


> *carla*, you know I think you always look utterly faboo right?



awww thanks hun   and i think the same of you also


----------



## LarissaHK

*carlinha*: fabulous action pics, love all your outfits
*dezynrbaglaydee*: you look beautiful
*jancedtif, sassyphoenix, phiphi, cts900*, iimewii: thank you very much


----------



## mal

*sassy*, I love purple and gold but besides that the LCs just plain look amazing on you! Gorgeous kitchen too 
*lolo*, great outfit!
*larissa *love the turquoise with the Pucci, you're killing me!!!
*dezy*-  Happy Birthday!!!
*carlina*, overwhelming! But, my two faves are the Tibi/Youpli and the Marchesa/LC... stunning


----------



## po0hping

I participated in two graduations last week.
This was my Letters and Science Commencement outfit.
I can't believe I didn't get a solo outfit pic, and one that wasn't up close.
I am wearing black patent Rolandos

The dress is from Target






Better view of the dress




*photo courtesy of Target.com

The ruffle thing in the front




*photo courtesy of Target.com

sassy: such a nice color combo.  I watched the game, boy was it close. 
Larisa: the dress is so lovely, I love the pattern. 
Dezy: the Biancas make your legs go on forever
lolobaby: The dress and blazer look so chic.
carlinha: I love that you use all of your CLs.  You look great.


----------



## pws22

My outfit with Black patent Pigalle


----------



## DC-Cutie

*carlinha* - you look great in all of your outfits!!!  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding & good luck with the move to the Westside 
*Larissa* - perfection.  Smple and sweet!
*pws22* - I need your shirt in my life.  You look cute..
*po0hping* - nice dress.  Target is full of surprises.


----------



## alleriaa

*@carlinha* Uh, Carrie who? Your style is amazing! 
That´s my favorite look


----------



## mal

*phping*, congrats and hope you enjoyed all the parties! You look fab!
*pws*, love the Pigalles...


----------



## JuneHawk

About to leave to leave to have Father's Day breakfast.


----------



## cts900

*car*: I always love your looks.  I especially adore the Tibi dress with your satin Youpli.  The colors are incredible.
*po0hping*: Doesn't Target have the cutest dresses now????  Congrats!
*pws22*: I looooooooooove that blouse.
*June*: Your skirt is TDF!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks! It's a dress!


----------



## cts900

^^Even better!


----------



## jeshika

*june* u look great! love the outfit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*June* - you look great!!  Lovin' your new avatar, too...


----------



## rdgldy

Everyone looks wonderful.
*June*, that dress is so cute. Who is it made by??


----------



## rdgldy

Apologizing for the filthy mirror, but this is what I will be wearing to a retirement dinner tomorrow night-Nicole Miller navy satin dress, rasta greissimos (finally!!!)-I bought them in December, so it is about time, don't you think??


----------



## cts900

^^They look _amazing _paired with that gorgeous dress.  Congrats on the maiden voyage!


----------



## JuneHawk

rdgldy said:


> Everyone looks wonderful.
> *June*, that dress is so cute. Who is it made by??




I could tell you but I'd have to kill you!  
Believe it or not, I got it at Target some time last year.  I really like it!  It's so versatile, I can dress it up or down as I need to.


----------



## Luv n bags

Going to dinner:


Suede VP's


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *cts*.
*June*, I love target!!!!
*tiger,* very nice!!


----------



## pws22

*cts. Dc-cutie*: you can the top online from KarenWalker.com I think


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness, I've been so behind with this thread, I've just scrolled through so many pages, about 18! There are so many posts and too many names to remember but you all look fantastic, seriously, I love the outfits, everyone has their own unique way of dressing their CLs and it works  I need to post my photos as I have a few which I haven't posted yet


----------



## kittenslingerie

Blue glittart simple 70's with Nicole Miller dress and Chanel Sensual accordian bag. Sorry for the awkward poses, my husband is always rushing me in my pf pics.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha- *you look freakin amazing in every single outfit! love them all

*po0HPING- *Very cute!

*pws22- *great outfit, love that top!

*june- *perfect!

*rdgldy- *they look perfect together!

*tiger- *CLs and Chanel, you can't go wrong 

*kittens- *soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Winiebean

pws22 said:


> My outfit with Black patent Pigalle


 
^ Love your outfit...looks great with the Pigalles


----------



## mal

*JuneHawk*-great father's day outfit and your avi s really cute too!
*rdgldy*-the dress is smokin' hot on you and the Greissimos are a fabulous compliment for it!
*tigertrixie*, love the black suede VPs and the whole outfit overall!
*kittens*, gorgeous as usual!


----------



## misscoco

Hi Laides, new to this thread. Everyone's looking fabulous  

In my nudey simples!


----------



## jsc6

me in my alta boutons


----------



## elfgirl

Everyone looks so fabulous!

First day back in the office calls for Jaws!

Magaschoni sweater
White House Black Market skirt
JAWS!


----------



## iimewii

Wow everyone look faboulous in their louboutin's and outfits!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

How is it possible to have a forum FULL of hot women?!


----------



## 5elle

Loving the most recent outfits! Looking fabulous ladies!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Thanks phiphi, lilflobowl, mal

*dezynrbaglaydee* - Happy belated birthday.  Lovely outfit!!
*carlinha* - All your looks are stunning but I love the NYC rooftop bbq look best.  Good luck with your move.
*po0hping* - Congrats!! Love the whole look!!
*pws22* - That shirt is fab!!
*JuneHawk* - Love the necklace.  Perfect with the shoes!!
*rdgldy* - It is about time!! Looks great!!
*tigertrixie* - I really like that dress!!
*kittenslingerie* - Cute dress!!
*misscoco* - Love how you paired your BCBG skirt!
*jsc6* - The colour of your Altaboutons is amazing!!
*elfgirl* - That skirt is soooo cute!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wearing my Cathay peep-toe slingbacks ...

Full outift details and more pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-50.html#post15711703


----------



## babysweetums

i love all the outfit pictures, you ladies are all looking gorgeous! i love seeing the cl's being worn appreciated and loved!!


----------



## kikidots

Been a lurker of this thread for awhile admiring all the fab outfits you ladies put together. Figured I would at least contribute  Not a very exciting outfit, just a pair of jeans, an eggplant cardi from Gap and my black Gigi's which i love so much. They were my first pair. I look forward to contributing much more... 

Please excuse poorly lit office restroom background!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*misscoco- *great outfit, love that skirt!

*jsc6- *wow they look so hot on you!!!

*elf- *looking fab my dear 

*sassy- *thank you!

*La Vanguardia- *you look great and I love seeing your baby crawling on the floor next to you, so cute!

*kiki- *great outfit, love your bag!


----------



## mal

*misscoco*, cute!
*jsc6*, love the booties!
*elfgirl *the Jaws are fab with that skirt! Love it.
*LaVanguardia*, the Cathays are TDF!
*kikidots*, I love the Gigis!


----------



## sobe2009

I am so behind on this one but everyone looks fantastic. I love this thread


----------



## Miss_Q

Here are 2 photos from my Maternity Shoot last weekend

1st picture- Multi Glitter Titi's







2nd picture- Hot Pink Lady Gres


----------



## elfgirl

*Miss Q*, I love those shots! You look fantastic!


----------



## Miss_Q

elfgirl said:


> *Miss Q*, I love those shots! You look fantastic!


 

thank you!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Miss_Q* - I'm wiping tears, because you look so beautiful and I know what it took for you and hubby to get to this point.


----------



## Miss_Q

DC-Cutie said:


> *Miss_Q* - I'm wiping tears, because you look so beautiful and I know what it took for you and hubby to get to this point.


----------



## jeshika

*Miss_Q*, you are one hot mama!


----------



## phiphi

*tiger* - great outfit!
*kittenslingerie* - you look faaaabulous!
*misscoco* - very cute! 
*jsc6* - the booties are gorgeous! 
*elf* - LOVE. and JAWS! fanning self. whew!!
*lavan* - another home run outfit!! 
*kiki*- welcome! that's a great outfit! 
*missQ* - you look so AMAZING - it seems like yesterday you told us the fantastic news - sooo happy for you and your growing family. these pictures are just fabulous.


----------



## iimewii

*Miss Q*- Beautiful shots!

Everyone outfits are wonderful and beautiful! This thread is moving so fast!


----------



## honeyspice

*Everyone look so lovely! Great inspirations for my wardrobe!!!  *

my outfit from yesterday with black kid simples and black City RH, she never got a picture taken since she arrived. I feel bad


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oohhhhhhh *miss q* I  the maternity shots!  You are just too cute!  I cannot wait to see pics of Baby Q!

*honeyspice:* You look great!  Love that top!


----------



## jsc6

*honeyspice* LOVE the pop of color from your shirt!


----------



## laurenam

*honeyspice *- Your outfit is so effortless looking! I _LOVE_ it!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

*honeyspice* - love the look!  very simple


----------



## PANda_USC

*kittens*, great figure hun!

*tiger*, fabulous figure and you look amazing!!!

*pws*, lovely, chic outfit! Great pop of blue with the clutch.

*misscoco*, great colors!! Love the nude CLS and fuchsia skirt.

*jsc*, love the outfit! Kind of urban boho chic! Are they hard to walk in? I love olive

*elf*, perfection dear!

*lavan*, looking fabulous! CLs+Birkin=love, and hello to your baby!

*kiki*, great casual look!

*miss Q*, love the first photo!!

*honey*, OOO, love the colors in your outfit! You look great!


----------



## clothingguru

Ok here goes...i sincerely hope i didnt miss anyone ...

*rdgldy:* LOVE LOVE LOVE your outfit! I am a HUGE fan of LONG over the knee classic dresses and your looking amazing in this black on with your greissimo's!!!! WOW! 

*tigertrixie*: Love you outfit! I love the Chanel soooo much i need to get me one of those babies! you look phenominal!

*kittens:* I was about to buy that nicole miller dress! you look great in it! Love the outfit!

*junehawk*: Such a cute ummer outfit! Loving the touch of pink! 

*carlinha:* Love all the outfits! So many! hehe...you look great in them all and loving all the shoe candy! 

*po0hping:* Love the group shot!!! You look great in your cl's!

*dez:*Such a beautiful silk purple dress with your bianca;s! You look amazing girl!

*sassy*: Your rocking the lakers jersey in STYLE! Love the Lc's girl! 

*larissahk*: Loving your 2 outfits...you look great. Love the blue hermes!

*pws22*: Looking good! cute outfit! 

*misscoco*:Cute pink bandage skirt and love the cl;s with it! 

*jsc6*: HOT boots! Love them with your outfit! very bold!

*la vanguardia:* Lovely outfit! Very chic!

*kikidots*: Great outfit! you look great!

*elf:* Funky dress! You look great as always!


----------



## cts900

*tiger*: your bag is incredible.
*kittens*: i love the color of your dress.
*misscoco*: gorgeous shade of pink.
*jsc*: i love the look!
*elf*: that skirt is wonderful!!!!!!
*LaV*: those pics are fabulous.
*kiki*: you look fantastic.
*MissQ*: what a wonderful thing to do for yourself! amazing.
*honey*: i adore your blouse.

you ladies always look incredible beyond words!


----------



## rdgldy

*sassyphoenix, dezy, mal*-
*clothingguru*-you made my day!

*miss q*: what positively beautiful pictures.  I am so happy for you!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BellaShoes

*La Vanguardia*! Perfection! 

*kiki*... welcome to the outfit thread! Great first outfit pic!

*MissQ*... You are simply beautiful


----------



## BellaShoes

elfgirl said:


> Everyone looks so fabulous!
> 
> First day back in the office calls for Jaws!
> 
> Magaschoni sweater
> White House Black Market skirt
> JAWS!


----------



## mal

*MissQ*- great pics!
*Honeyspice*, love it, and the City is perfect...


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you everyone for your compliments


----------



## indypup

Everyone looks truly beautiful... I hate that I'm so behind in this thread! 

Today...







jcrew jeans and boyfriend tee
scarf from I can't remember where
black patent decolletes
petit noe


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Miss_Q- *You brought happy tears to my eyes, I am so extremely happy for you.

*honey- *love your top! 

*indy- *great outfit!


----------



## cts900

*indy*, you look great!  I especially love the scarf from you can't remember where !


----------



## indypup

Thank you *dezy* and *cts*!


----------



## icecreamom

*Miss Q*  Beautiful!


----------



## mal

*indy*, love your look!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *mal*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look awesome *indy!*  I want that scarf!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*La Vanguardia* - Lovely outfit!!
*kikidots* - Well put together, love the bag!!
*Miss_Q* - Wow, beautiful and classy photos.  Congratulations!!
*honeyspice* - Simply gorgeous, love the yellow blouse!!
*clothingguru* - Thanks hun!!
*indypup* - great outfit, the scarf is so chic!!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *sassy* and *duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You can run *indy* but you can't hide...I am coming for that scarf!


----------



## cindy74

indy you look great


----------



## indypup

Thank you *cindy*!

*Duke*, :ninja:!


----------



## clothingguru

*Indy:* you look great! Love the scarf!


----------



## phiphi

*honey* - love the colour of your blouse. the simples are perfect!
what a great outfit *indy*!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *clothingguru* and *phi*!

C'mon, we need to see more outfits!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Half day play date with my hubby....

Charcoal Sweater (yes... still sweaters in SF)
Habitual Jeans
*Black patent Miss Boxe*
Minkoff Python MAM


----------



## YaYa3

you are just the cutest thing, *bella.*


----------



## laurenam

YaYa3 said:


> you are just the cutest thing, *bella.*


 
I second this!


----------



## BellaShoes

YaYa3 said:


> you are just the cutest thing, *bella.*



YaYa... I miss u


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *lauren*!


----------



## phiphi

super cute date outfit *bella*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love the outfit *Bella!*  And that bag...


----------



## Luv n bags

BellaShoes said:


> Half day play date with my hubby....
> 
> Charcoal Sweater (yes... still sweaters in SF)
> Habitual Jeans
> *Black patent Miss Boxe*
> Minkoff Python MAM


 
Love your bag!


----------



## compulsive

My friend just got to uploading pictures from last week so here is DBF & my cheesy self lol.

Mossimo Tank Top
Vanity Top & Leggings
No name clutch
Watersnake Hardwick Biancas


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *phi, tiger* and *duke*! I have just recently fallen for Rebecca Minkoff bags.... perfect size and great colors, textures and leathers!


----------



## BellaShoes

You look fab *compulsive*!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *Bella*!  Only trying to keep up with your fabulous self! You look gorgy as usual!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *you look so great! love the RM bag! 

*compulsive- *such a cute pic!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Bella *and *compulsive* you are both hotties!


----------



## ilovemylilo

*bella* - great look!   the outfit! 

*compulsive* - those Biancas are TDF!


----------



## phiphi

*compulsive* you look fabulous!! love the outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww *compulsive* you and DBF are too cute!  You look smoking hot too!


----------



## icecreamom

*Compulsive*  Hardwick Bianca


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you* ilove*!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *dezy*, *Lav*, *ilovemylilo*, *phi*, *Duke*, & *icecreamom*!  You ladies sure know how to make a girl feel special.


----------



## NANI1972

indypup- I love your casual yet chic outfit.

Bella- Smokin hot as always.

Copulsive- You look great. Love your Biancas. Still deciding if I am going to keep mine.


----------



## cts900

*bella* and *compulsive,* you ladies both make fashionable look easy.  Gorgeous!


----------



## mal

*Bella*, so cute! But sweaters!? So hot here! LOVE your jeans tho and the whole outfit!!
*Compulsive*, wow those Hardwick Biancas are KILLING me...  they were a great purchase! You guys look great together.


----------



## SteadyRiot

Everyone is looking hot! 

Out to dinner Tuesday night:







F21 Dress and necklace
GM Azur Neverfull
CL Moirismo


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *nani, cts* and *Mal*!

*Mal*... I know right? Our summer really has not hit yet in SF. Today finally warmed to 78 but yesterday never got out of the 60's....


----------



## BellaShoes

Great espadrilles steady!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the espadrilles and the NF *steady!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Steady- *you look so cute! love your LV Neverfull!!!


----------



## mal

*Steady*, superb outfit! Everything works together nicely.


----------



## phiphi

really cute outfit *steady*!


----------



## SteadyRiot

Thanks *Bella*, *Duke*, *dezynr*, *mal*, and *phiphi*!


----------



## NANI1972

Steady- You look summer time ready! Lovely outfit.


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive V*, adorable outfit and cute pic of you and your boo!

*bella*, ahh you look fabulous and you have an amazing figure! And your bag really *pops* against your outfit, ^_^.

*steady*, you look so summery chic! And great figure!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

My goodness, thank you PANda....


----------



## SteadyRiot

Thank you* NANI* and* PANda* (I'm going to have to second Bella's  for your comment!)!


----------



## Souzie

Lookin good everyone!!!

*Bella*, your bag is fab!!

In Rolandes and my beloved hybrid jumbo...


----------



## cts900

Lookin' HAWT!


----------



## icecreamom

^ ITA, You looook Hot! I love the WHOLE outfit! Perfect for the season


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, looking GREAT *xsouzie.*


----------



## mal

awesome, *xsouzie*! And thanks for just making me want a Jumbo


----------



## clothingguru

*xsousie*: Hot outfit!
*compulsive: *I adore the hardwick bianca's with your outfit! So finE! 
*bella:*Always looking good girl! Love it! 
*steady*: love the wedges!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

So here was my outfits for this convention i was at on the weekend...
I would say these are also action shots...but i picked this thread to put them all in instead of splitting them up  

*My girlfriend and i ...i am wearing my beloved FRUTTI's and a max azria top and Zac Posen skirt! I  the frutti's so much! *





*
DH and I...i was laughing in the picture ....thats why my head was down! lol*




*
Im on the right...The next outfit was my Hardwick Banana's, my hardwick sweet charity bag and my Herve Leger Dress.*




*Girls picture!!!! Im on the very right with my AMAZING sweet charity bag! *





*The girls! Im in the white dress with my FIRE OPAL STRASS babies!!!! *


----------



## roussel

CG love love all your outfits!  I can't pick a favorite I just love them all.So envious of all your shoes and that sweet charity bag!


----------



## clothingguru

^Thank you so much roussel!!!! Thats so sweet! 
I was not feeling the hardwick banana's as much as all the others shoes...i think its because my feet were a bit swollen from long days in heels and so my toe cleavage was more like FAT cleavage! lol.


----------



## cindy74

the tutti fruttis look amazing and that zac posen skirt too i love that look


----------



## phiphi

great outfit *xsousie* - can't go wrong with CLs and chanel!!
*cg* - love each outfit! glad to see you got the zac posen skirt hemmed too! looks fabulous on you.


----------



## NANI1972

CG- You look fabulous in every outfit! How comfy are the Fruttis? They are so fab!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *CG* you look fantastic in every outfit!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*CG*, you look spectacular! Wowza!!


----------



## weB3now

CG--You look incredible!  Love the bag too!  Can I ask where you got the Zac Posen skirt?  I LOVE IT!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*xsouzie*, looking great!

*CG*, you look so fabulous and chic in every outfit!! I love your style *R*! Really love the first outfit's colors.


----------



## cts900

*CG!  *First, was this a convention just for fabulous people because everyone looks _divine_??!!  Second, I love, love, love the Zac Posen skirt on you.  And finally, you and DH make me smile.  I love the happiness that is clear in all of your body language.  So cute!


----------



## amazigrace

Wow, everyone looks so beautiful in their outfits! I love them all!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*CG* - you have great style!


----------



## clothingguru

First of i would like to give a big  to all of you because your so kind! And !!!!
*phiphi:* Thanks so much chicky! 
*cindy:*Thanks so much! That was my favorite outfit of the 3 days! 
*nani:* Thanks so much Nani! The frutti's are super comfy IMO! Must Have these! They are TDF! 
*duke:* Thank you cheeka!
*klassic:* Thanks so much luv! 
*web3:*Thank you so much sweets!  I love my sweet charity bag too!I got my zac posen skirt at Bergdorfgoodman / Neiman Marcus! I LOVE IT SOOO MUCH! Must have! 
*cts*: haha no not just for fabulous clothing and shoes...but i did see alot of that!  hehe. And thank you thank you! I love the zac posen skirt! It was my favorite by far of all my outfits! And ...Dh and i had a great time, thank you for saying that...ill be sure to tell him. That will make him smile for sure! :kiss: xo
*panda*:Thanks so much G!  I loved the first outfit the most too!  p.s. I get my fabulous outfit idea's from this wonderful forum of amazing style! 
*DC:* oh thank you lovely! Your so sweet! :kiss:
*Amazigrace:* thank you


----------



## ilovemylilo

*clothingguru* -  your outfits!  ah, and those cl's are TDF!


----------



## jeshika

*CG*, i LOVE your frutti fruittis!!! they look SO GOOD on you!!!!   now i want a pair!


----------



## clothingguru

*iloemylilo:* Thank you luv! 
*jeshika*: Thank you so much girl! I love them SO much! Honestly you must have them! They are seriously my Favorite pair besides my FOS!!!!


----------



## babysweetums

guru you look awsome, gorgeous dresses, cl's and figure!! =)


----------



## jeshika

clothingguru said:


> *iloemylilo:* Thank you luv!
> *jeshika*: Thank you so much girl! I love them SO much! Honestly you must have them! They are seriously my Favorite pair besides my FOS!!!!



don't tempt me, *CG*!!!!! i do love them, such a unique pair!

my little contribution for the day... my turquoise ron rons and random printed skirt. i'm wearing my ron rons for the first time today and they HURT!!!! but they look so pretty...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cg- *honey you look freakin amazing in ever single outfit WOW

*xsouzie-*you look great! 

*jeshika- *love the turquoise ron rons!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*xsouzie* you look smokin'!!

*CG* all your outfits are gorgeous!! You wear your CLs so well! And I think I remember that outfit when you were deciding on the frutti fruttis before and it's just PERFECT!

*jesh* I love how that skirt and the ron rons go together!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jeshika*, the turquoise CLs really bring out the blue in your skirt! Lovely!


----------



## cts900

*jesh*--They are AMAZING on you (and beauty is pain sometimes).
*CG*--Love from me and my DH to you and yours.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Slowly finding my way around these threads.

Convinced by the gals to keep these simples so...this was my outfit for the day. Hurt like hell but they're not going to break themselves in!!!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *cts*, *panda*, *dezy* and *K*! i actually dug this skirt out to match my shoes. heeheee. 

I gave it a rest and then wore them around a little more and it much better. i might have to pad it here and there to soften the impact but i think i can make it work. i was in my joli noued dorcets all day yesterday for a wedding so maybe my legs were a little tired.


----------



## clothingguru

*dez*: Thank you so much sweets! 
*jeshika:* I am TEMPTING you!!! hehe. Love the blue ron rons!!!!! They look great on you! 
*baby*: Thanks so much! Thats very sweet!  xx
*cts:*  Thats SO sweet! Thank you! And here is one right back from the both of us....
*ikaesmallz:* Thank you kindly for the sweet comment! :kiss: The outfit worked out SOOO well! I was SO happy with it! It was my favorite outfit!
*handbag*: cute outfit!


----------



## handbag_newbie

clothingguru said:


> *dez*: Thank you so much sweets!
> *jeshika:* I am TEMPTING you!!! hehe. Love the blue ron rons!!!!! They look great on you!
> *baby*: Thanks so much! Thats very sweet!  xx
> *cts:*  Thats SO sweet! Thank you! And here is one right back from the both of us....
> *ikaesmallz:* Thank you kindly for the sweet comment! :kiss: The outfit worked out SOOO well! I was SO happy with it! It was my favorite outfit!
> *handbag*: cute outfit!




Thanks guru! I went to a thrift store in Orange County and got the shirt and necklace for $6.50 just to make an outfit for these shoes haha


----------



## cts900

^^NICE!  You look fabulous!


----------



## icecreamom

*CG* Fab Outfits, I couldn't pic a favorite! 

*Jeshika* The color of those RonRons worth the pain!  Break them in Girl! They are goooooorgeous! 

*handbag* Good Luck breaking them in! They are so sparkly  and so lovable  Take good care of them!


----------



## siserilla

Here are two of my outfits from Friday paired with my Oxblood Biancas. 

Dress from H&M







Dress from Ann Taylor Loft


----------



## jeshika

broke out my nude joli noued dorcets at a wedding on Sunday!






i was lazy so i only painted my big and second toe cos they were showing... heehee


----------



## handbag_newbie

jeshika said:


> i was lazy so i only painted my big and second toe cos they were showing... heehee



That's hilarious...yet smart!


----------



## clothingguru

*handbag*: thats awesome!!! Love those finds!
*Icecreammom:* thanks so much !  
*siserilla:* Love the bianca's on you with the H&M Dress you look great! Long legs! 
*jeshika:* Nude Joli's.... Love them! And..haha thats a great idea about your toes! You look so good!


----------



## phiphi

*jeshika* - great shoes - love both the turquoise and the JN.. lol with the strategic toe painting. brilliant!
cute outfit *handbag*!
*sis* - looking fabulous in both dresses!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*siserilla*, lovely outfits!

*jeshika*, aww you look so summery! I love it!


----------



## kikidots

Jeshika ^^^ that nude looks great with your skintone...so pretty


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sis:* Love your looks!  The H&M dress is so cute!

*jeshika:* I adore the JNs!  Perfect nude on you too!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *cts900*, *icecreamom*, *dukeprincess*, *phiphi*, *panda_usc*, *dezynrbaglaydee* and *ikaesmallz* 

*Mal*: Get one!!  Every girl needs at least one jumbo in her life and thanks!

*Clothingguru:* Thank you hun and you look fabulous as well!


----------



## erinmiyu

going to see eclipse! yes, i'm cheesy with the lipstick fake blood


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^Love it!!


----------



## siserilla

Thanks *guru*, *phi*, *panda*, and *duke*! 

*Jeshika*, love the outfit!

Love it, *erin*!


----------



## phiphi

loves it *erin*! have fun at the movie!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

CG - I love EVERY SINGLE outfit of yours! STUNNING hun! You've got great style =)


----------



## woody

Ohmigosh - loving these bianca slings far more then I thought I would .  When I first saw them they reminded me of a Balenciaga holiday purse that looks like they are made of all the off cuts but I adore them in a lego-ish kind of way 






And Australia just introduced a voluntary code for advertising healthy shapes so here is a full frontal curvy shot not pretending I am two sizes smaller then I actually am 






*Erinymu* - love your sense of fun. You go girl!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ you look fab


----------



## woody

^ Thank you


----------



## clothingguru

*dancing Queen*: Thank you so much doll!!!  you are way too kind!  xo
*erinmiyu:* haha awesome! Team edward ALL THE WAY! Altho i still love Jacob!!! Loving the studio's!
*woody:* i love that you posted that last pic!!!!! You look fantastic! Loving the Slingback Bianca's with those jeans! Love the wash!


----------



## KatieJean23

First time posting! Before a friends wedding in someone's random bathroom......dress from J.Crew and my CL Amelissa's!
Hope this works


----------



## Bag-terfly

Finally found some time out of my busy school and work schedule to spend time with DH and watched Sex and the City 2 the other day.  I wore my suade Open Clic and carried my silver Halo LV bag (not in pic).


----------



## Dukeprincess

*erin*: Love the studded VPs!

*woody:* Your body is rocking!  The Bianca slings aren't bad either.  

*katie:* Cute wedding look!

*bag:*  your Open Clics!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks, ladies! (and eclipse was fab!)

woody - those bianca slings are AWESOME!
bag -  open clics 
katie - you look so summery! very pretty


----------



## clothingguru

*Bag-terfly*: You look great for the SATC 2 movie in your cl's! 
*Katie:* CUte outfit! You look so good!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*woody*, Ooo, you're making those bianca slings work for me, hehe.

*katie*, cute spring/summery outfit!

*bag-terfly*, lovely outfit! Perfect for SATC2


----------



## Helena928




----------



## cts900

*sis*: I L-O-V-E that H&M dress.
*jesh*: The nude is perfect for your skin tone.  Perfect.
*erin*: Did you love it?  You look like your take your vampires seriously !
*woody*: You look absolutely fabulous in BOTH photos!
*katie*: That pose is fantastic.
*bag-terfly*: You look great!
*helena*: You, your shoes, and your dress are all lovely.


----------



## woody

Ladies thank you for all your kind comments.  It is so nice to share my CL addicition with you


----------



## PANda_USC

*helena*, you look lovely!


----------



## JuneHawk

Last night just before leaving for an Anthony Bourdain reading and book signing.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Helena:* You look so beautiful!

*June:* I love your outfit and the sassy pose!  Work it, girl!!


----------



## phiphi

*bag-terfly* - perfect for a night at the movies!
you look lovely *helena*
loves it *june* and your lady gres.. le swoon.


----------



## PANda_USC

*junehawk*, looking lovely!! And I love Anthony Bourdain!!!


----------



## Aniski

Wow ladies!  You all look great!  I missed many a gorgeous outfit when I was away!


----------



## clothingguru

*helena*: cute dress! Love the outfit! Looking good!!!! 
*junehawk*: love the yellow!!!!! you look great!


----------



## nillacobain

erinmiyu said:


> going to see eclipse! yes, i'm cheesy with the lipstick fake blood


 
I love this! I did the same thing last Halloween, I also had a bat headband and fake vampire teeth. LOL 

ps. Team Edward all the way!!


----------



## cts900

*June*! You look adorable.


----------



## Lola May

Me in the Black Kid Biancas and my friend in the blue dress in Black Patent Rolandos


----------



## PANda_USC

*erin*, I've never seen Twilight and I don't really care for the books or movies BUT I love your look!!! Those VPs look fantastic on ya!! I'm so jealous..I wish I could find a pair in my size...

*lola*, you ladies look fabulous!!


----------



## Lola May

Thank You Panda


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look fab!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I LOVE this look and I'm 10000000% with you (diehard Edward lover over here haha)!   I got decked out too (but not for the second time today)! 



nillacobain said:


> I love this! I did the same thing last Halloween, I also had a bat headband and fake vampire teeth. LOL
> 
> ps. Team Edward all the way!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm sooo behind here (going back to page 40)!  Sorry if I missed you!!

*honeyspice* - I love the look!  That top is beautiful on you!
*
indypup *- You look effortlessly fab!  I love the scarf and your decolletes are !

*Bella*, you looked fab for your playdate!  I need me a pair of MB!
*
compulsive*, you look fabulous... head to toe coordination at its best!
*
SteadyRiot* - Everything looks great together!  I really like the espadrilles!

*xsouzie *- Hey girl!  That's it, you are NOT allowed to post here haha... you look fabulous!!   I would seriously kill for your figure!!  Love the Rolandes and the Jumbo!

*cguru* - Phew, you look AMAZING!!   I love that Zac Posen skirt on you and the Fruttis look perfect with the outfit!  All of your outfits are fabulous and those FOS... !

*jeshika *- Ahh, I love the turqoise Ron Rons!  Your skirt looks so great with them!  I love your wedding outfit too... the Jolis kill me!  I would so do the same thing haha... who needs to paint 'em all if you only see two?! :-p

*handbag* - Cute outfit!  I love the simples!
*
siserella* - I love those Biancas and, of course, the dresses!  Great pairing... and fab legs!

*woody* - I love the wash of your jeans and your Bianca slings are so fun!!  Your last pic rocks  ... we all come in different shapes and sizes and whatever size, we all look fabulous in our shoes haha. 

*katie*, love your dress!  You look great!

*Bag*, lovin' the Clics!

*Helena*, you look very pretty... love the CLs with the outfits!

*June* - You are rockin' those LGs... I love the outfit and them! 

*Lola May* - All of you look great!!


----------



## cts900

^^I  it when tPFers go back like that.  It is so sweet.

*Lola*: You and the ladies look fabulous!


----------



## lulabee

erinmiyu said:


> going to see eclipse! yes, i'm cheesy with the lipstick fake blood


 Aww my sweet *Erin*!! You look fab as usual! Miss you! I think it's time for drinkies at Houlihans!!!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Lola May said:


> Me in the Black Kid Biancas and my friend in the blue dress in Black Patent Rolandos



OMG your GORGE!  Im looking for my first pair and I think you just sold me on the Biancas


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Lola:* You all look great!  (and I love your friend's Idylle Speedy )


----------



## Souzie

*Minal!!!*  Thank you, my love!


----------



## uhkiwi

*KatieJean23* love the jcrew!
*erinmiyu* you are adorbs, love the cls!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *fiery*!

*Lola*! What a gorgeous group of ladies!


----------



## phiphi

*lola* you and your friends are stunning!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Just got this "shirt" from H&M for $4.95...matches the Simples PERFECTLY!


----------



## BellaShoes

Black BR top, Black VS Slacks, Furla Belt, Michele Watch, *Nude Luly 140mm* peeking out! Love these slacks no one knows I am rockin' 140mm under them!


----------



## BellaShoes

*handbag*!! Woooo Weeeeeee! Summertime!


----------



## handbag_newbie

BellaShoes said:


> Black BR top, Black VS Slacks, Furla Belt, Michele Watch, *Nude Luly 140mm* peeking out! Love these slacks no one knows I am rockin' 140mm under them!



Gorgeous!!!!! I'm 5'3" so I definitely am taking this into consideration to get some inches!


----------



## handbag_newbie

BellaShoes said:


> *handbag*!! Woooo Weeeeeee! Summertime!



haha I am SO not going out like that but the shirt was so long, it could be a dress!!


----------



## cts900

*handbag*: you look fab! perfect color match!
*bella*: you always look so darn amazing.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Handbag*, I am almost 5'11 so finding slacks to cover my height plus 140mm, not an east feat!

Thank you lovely *cts*.... that was my outfit for work Thursday.


----------



## handbag_newbie

well you look stunning *Bella*!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> I am almost 5'11 so finding slacks to cover my height plus 140mm, not an east feat!



Tall gals in tall heels.  Love it.  I am shortish and roundish so when I see your outfit pics, well......I'm pretty jealous. :greengrin:


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, I didn't realize you were 5"11, *Bella!* You are my hero rocking 140s!  I am 5"8 and I am stupidly self-conscious about my height.  Even wearing 120s I freak out.

But you look fabulous in the Lulys!

*handbag:* Very cute shirt/dress!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^^^^ Thanks *Duke*. I'm SO not wearing it that way but you gals are like family and get to see me being goofy :girlwhack:


----------



## fieryfashionist

*xsouzie *and *Bella* - You're welcome! 
*
handbag_newbie* - It does go perfectly!   Haha, you're so funny... good to know it isn't a dress! 

*Bella*, phew, I cannot imagine how long your legs are... almost 5'11" AND 140s?!   I love your outfit... so chic!


----------



## Lola May

Ladies Thank You


----------



## amazigrace

Ladies, you all look gorgeous! So much fun
to see what you're all wearing. 

I haven't posted in here in such a long time,
but after losing over 20 pounds, I'm enjoying
wearing my shoes again. I'm wearing J. Brand
jeggings, top and sweater by Anthro, and my
black and white polka dot espadrilles.


----------



## noah8077

Amazi  I really love the outfit!  You look so great, congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## purses & pugs

On my way out to dinner with BF and wore my nude Simple 85mm pumps


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you, sweet *noah*! It hasn't
been easy, but dang, I feel so much better!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Amazing* - you look exactly that, Amazing.


----------



## cts900

*amazing*: you look great and i just love the polka dots.  have always wanted a pair!
*p&p*: That nude is perfection on you!


----------



## lolitablue

Bella, love the whole ensemble and your RM bag!!! Amazing classic color!! Those lulys, phew!!!


----------



## phiphi

perfect match *handbag*!
*bella* chic as always!!
*amazi* - you look *fabulous*! love love!!
great outfit *purses*


----------



## handbag_newbie

^^^ Thanks phiphi!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Amazi:* You look FANTASTIC!  Gorgeous! 

*P&P:* Cute outfit!  I bet BF was jealous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*handbag*, such a fun summer outfit!!

*bella*, looking sleek and slim as usual, ^_^!!

*amazigrace*, you look lovely!

*purses*, adorable outfit! wonderful, tiered skirt!


----------



## christa

Out for drinks with the girls. Outside the bar waiting while a friend of mine was having a cigarette.
Nude patent Simple 85.


----------



## BellaShoes

lolitablue said:


> Bella, love the whole ensemble and your RM bag!!! Amazing classic color!! Those lulys, phew!!!



Thanks *lolita*!!!!! I have carried my RM three days now, love! My luly's are one of my favorite purchases of late


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *phi* and *PANda*!

*Amazi,* you look fab! 

Great outfit *Purse*!

*Christa*, your pics are SOOOO fun!


----------



## PANda_USC

*christa*, lovely pic!! ^_^. Hope you had fun with your friends!


----------



## Aniski

Amazing - love your entire outfit!
P&P - cute skirt!
Christa - fun top!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*christa- *you look so cute!


----------



## roussel

christa i love your blouse.  cute outfit and what a classic bag.
amazi congrats on the weight loss, and just like what the others said you look amazing.
purses cute cute outfit!

went out to dinner the other night with the hubby.  tory burch top, bcbg skirt, bronze scissor girls


----------



## handbag_newbie

^^^HOT *roussel*! And Chanel J12 watch?


----------



## roussel

handbag_newbie said:


> ^^^HOT *roussel*! And Chanel J12 watch?



thanks! ha ha i wish! I am only wearing my black Swiss Legend Karamica


----------



## Elsie87

*Roussel*: You look amazing!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^^^looks pretty close!


----------



## Aniski

Look great roussel!


----------



## cts900

*christa,* I love your blouse. So pretty. 
Uh, *roussel*.  Could you be any sexier?


----------



## christa

Thank you all  And *roussel* you look great, so classy!
My white blouse is a real find, not designer, actually really cheap, it's from the Swedish brand 'Monki'..same price point as H&M.. But I got it at 75% off..so it was originally 40 euros, I paid as much as 10  haha But lovin' it


----------



## Dukeprincess

*christa:* That blouse is gorgeous!  Love the lace detail!

*roussel:* Va-va-VOOM!  Hot, hot hot!


----------



## purses & pugs

*cts900*, thanks, the nudes are one of my favorites!
*phiphi*, thank you!
*Dukeprincess*, haha thank you!
*PANda_USC*, thanks so much, just bought the skirt at Zara
*BellaShoes*, thank you
*Aniski*, thanks a lot!
*roussel*, thank you! And OMG I love your top, well actually I love the whole outfit!!
*Christa*, you look so chic in that outfit and we are shoe twins!


----------



## clothingguru

*Roussel*: I  the leopard top your wearing!!!  You look amazing girl!
*lola*: The bianca's are gorgeous! you look amazing! 
*handbag:* Cute shirt! And it matches perfectly with the simples!!!! 
*bella*: You look lovely as always! Love how you put it all together! And love the shoes!  
*christa*: You look cute! Love the chanel as well!
*purses:* Cute skirt!!!!  You look so good!


----------



## phiphi

you look too cute *christa*
hot hot *roussel*! love the outfit!


----------



## mal

*roussel...*SMOKIN!


----------



## indi3r4

^I second that! 

out and about with my red candy pumps, Alexander wang crop jacket for GAP, Levis jeans, and MJ pochette..


----------



## surlygirl

everyone is looking lovely, as usual. I get such style inspiration from this thread!

nice, *roussel*! I really want to try that BCBG skirt. haven't seen it in person.

*indi *- love your entire look! what a great jacket!


----------



## clothingguru

*Fiery:* Thank you so much luv! 
*indi:* LOVE the candy pumps with your outfit you look smokin!


----------



## DC-Cutie

not my outfit for today, but I have a charity dinner to attend this week and might wear this:
Ann Taylor dress
Marron Glace Lady Claude


----------



## strsusc

*DC-Cutie* love the dress and the shoes totally make it pop!!!  

*indi* OMG I am dying over your faulous ensemble..the shoes, the cluthc, the jacket...makes me want to match my CLs with other special fabulous accessories!


----------



## vuittonamour

wow i'm so far behind, there's no way i will be able to catch up but i'm scrolling thru and everyone looks awesome!

here's a little out-of-the-ordinary for me...it's beachy  and not of my normal attire because you just don't find too many people wearing heels in key west, so i had to go the next best route. 

me and my boyfriend the other day on vacation in key west, florida. and of course, my zoup sandals


----------



## mal

*indi *and *DC,* great outfits!
*vuitton*, love the Key West look!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*roussel- *wow you look fab!!!

*indi- *love the candy pumps

*dc- *such a great outfit! 

*vuitton- *such a perfect vacation outfit!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*amazigrace* - I love the outfit!  Congrats on the weight loss... what an accomplishment! 

*purses & pugs* - What a cute skirt... LOVE the reissue... and, of course, the simples are simply fabulous! 

*christ*a, I love your pics!  So fun and you look great!  Beautiful flap and CLs! 

*R*, you look HOT!   I love leopard with black... chic and sexy!  The bronze scissor girls are fabulous too!

*indi3r4* - Love the outfit!!   Super cute jacket!  The candy pumps and clutch look great together too!

*DC-Cutie* - Those marron glace LCs are perfect on you!!   The dress is so nice too... great combo!!

*vuitton *- Love the relaxed, beachy look!   You and your BF look great together!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Really casual today taking DH to see Eclipse  wearing my Air Loubs


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Eclipse!!!!!   I'm not even embarrassed to admit how totally obsessed I am with the whole franchise (and Edward)!    You look great... love the drapey cardi!   Of course, the Air Loubs are fab (love the color)!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Eclipse!!!!!  I'm not even embarrassed to admit how totally obsessed I am with the whole franchise (and Edward)!   You look great... love the drapey cardi!  Of course, the Air Loubs are fab (love the color)!


 
MEEE TOOOO!!!! I swear I am a 28 year old married woman who is vicariously living through Bella because I love Edward, CANNOT wait until Breaking Dawn!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hahaha, that's SO funny, because I'm a 28 year old single woman who is pining away for her (nonexistent) Edward 24/7!!!!     I literally read each book 293293 times and can probably recite text haha (not to mention dialogue from the movies I've seen 293823 times)!   Omg, me neither... and we'll have to wait until Nov. 18th, 2011 for part 1 (yes, part ONE, because there will be TWO parts)!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> MEEE TOOOO!!!! I swear I am a 28 year old married woman who is vicariously living through Bella because I love Edward, CANNOT wait until Breaking Dawn!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

dezynrbaglaydee you look fab as always!!

DC that is such an unpredictable yet gorgeous combination- the dress is so hot! and that color patent on you is divine!

vuittonamour- one of my favorite flats ever made by CL!! gorgeous!


indi3r4 - absolutely love how you tied it all together with the shoes and that LV!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

we were in Philly for this past weekend and i never got to wear any of the dresses I brought bc that city was a bit errr more casual that i expected! i made it 2 blocks in my dressier outfits and had to go change because no one was dressed up- even at the nicer places.  This is what i came up with for 2 dinners out with DH:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you ladies for the lovely comments .

Poor *NerdyBirdy* - you were out of your Element in Philly, huh?  But you still managed to pull of your casual look w/CLs and you look great!


----------



## vuittonamour

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> we were in Philly for this past weekend and i never got to wear any of the dresses I brought bc that city was a bit errr more casual that i expected! i made it 2 blocks in my dressier outfits and had to go change because no one was dressed up- even at the nicer places.  This is what i came up with for 2 dinners out with DH:



looking good, but really? philly? i don't know, maybe i just wear what i want there but i never felt out of my element dressing up going to dinner. where did you go? i would have felt and looked totally out of my element in key west if i dressed in my normal dresses and heels so i had a REAL hard time finding things to wear. did you stay at the ritz?

and thank you ladies for the compliments


----------



## surlygirl

*DC *- love that dress! it looks amazing on you and with the marron glace LCs ... just gorgeous!

*vuitton *- great beachy outfit! the Zoupis are so cute.

*dezy *- very casual chic! love the cardi!

*nerdy *- at least your backup casual outfits look great, too!


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, hot hot HOT mama!! ^_^

*indi3*, love the red accents in your outfit!! They just *pop*

*DC*, you're rocking that dress!

*vuitton*, great beach attire!

*deznyr*, lovely, casual look. I like you with wavy hair, ^_^

*nerdeh*, wonderful, casual outfits!! And hello Ms. LV bag!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*fiery- *I am so excited we have 2 more movies to look forward to! 

*nerdy- *thank you, you look great in your casual outfits and of course your fab CLs! 

*surly- *thank you hun! 

*panda- *thank you sweety! that's what my hair looks like naturally, but it doesnt always behave


----------



## PANda_USC

*deznyr*, ehehe, I know what you mean! My mane can be very wavy and frizzy au naturelle, O_o.  I think your locks look wonderful, ^_^(now that I'm a bit older, I appreciate what I've got naturally instead of ironing and frying my hair often)


----------



## BattyBugs

This is nice for a CL newbie to be able to look and see these incredible shoes with all types of outfits. I'm such a casual person, that it is nice to see the jeans looks, as well as the hot skirt & dress looks.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you ladies!!! 

Vuittonamour- we stayed @ the Kimpton Palomar because they are very accommodating to our little doggies hehe


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Thanks Ladies*  - I was a little worried about the color, because it's bright for me and my normal everyday muted colors.


----------



## cts900

*indi:* I love everything about your look.
*DC: *That color against your skin tone is GORGEOUS!
*vuitton:* Looks like the sunshine is loving you.  You look so happy!
*dezy: *That flowy cardi is fabulous. I want.
*Nerdy: *Well, sister.  You pull of casual chic like it is nobody's business.....


----------



## Aniski

indi- love the outfit with the candy!
DC- The dress matches the shoes perfectly.  Look great!
vuitton- you look very summery and great tan.
Dezy- looking good!
Nerdy- you look very cool rocking those CLs.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*nerdy*, you pulled off the impromptu casual looks beautifully!!   Lovin' the LV, too! 

*dezy* - Ahh, I know, it's kind of ridiculous how excited I am!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Me today!  BR skirt and MbyMJ top!











Close up of the accessories: Chanel '07 white soft caviar medium hybrid flap, pale pink camellia pendant necklace, H white/palladium clic clac, one of my 293823 Bendel's headbands haha  and my beloved EB suede Declics!


----------



## strsusc

^darling!!!  love the combination of the accessories!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you!   I love accessories!


----------



## BellaShoes

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> thank you ladies!!!
> 
> Vuittonamour- we stayed @ *the Kimpton Palomar* because they are very accommodating to our little doggies hehe



Off topic... love the Kimpton Palomar in Westwood in Southern Cal... 

On Topic, *Nerdy*, fabulous and if those were back ups, I wanna see first runs!


----------



## BellaShoes

*fiery*, fab EB declics, perfect outfit too!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dezy,* perfect movie date outfit!

*DC,* you are total perfection... the dress, the shoes... lovely!

Such wonderful pics *vuitton*, beautiful couple!

*indi.*..love your candies!


----------



## zhou_l

first post here  
loving these carinos!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*panda- *i completely agree!!!! wisdom with age I guess 

*cts- *thank you hun! the cardi is by Rachel Pally

*ani- *thank you!

*fiery- *great outfit! love your Chanel 

*bella- *thank you!

*zhou- *great vacation outfit!


----------



## icecreamom

*fiery* You look gorgeous, Loving how you combine all your fab accesories 
*ZHou* Great Shot, beautiful location you look like a superstar posing for the paparazzi! hehehehe


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the compliments 
DUH!  How did I miss some of these recent posts:

*Indi3r4 *- those Candy's look sweet on you and the MJ clutch is perfection!
*Vuitton* - look at you all suntanned!  
*Dez* - nice  Love the cardi and flats
*Fiery* - cute as always.


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks for all the compliments ladies 

wow zhou, awesome shot, you look great!
fiery, love the combination!


----------



## cts900

*fiery*: how do you always look so perfectly put together?  _gorgeous _combination of colors.  aaaahhhh.....the EB....it is almost too much to take the color is so stunning.  
*zhou*: you look fabulous.
*dez:* thanks for the cardi info!


----------



## strsusc

perfection!!!  



zhou_l said:


> first post here
> loving these carinos!


----------



## Aniski

Fiery - looking great as always!
Chou - wow!  Perfectly summery!


----------



## zhou_l

thanks everyone!!!  i looooove the carinos soooo much!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*zhou*, fab, summery outfit and vacation shot, ^_^


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Zhou_l* : Looking at your picture makes me want to get away from the city!  You look great!
*FieryFashionist *: Love that color combo!  You look awesome!
*Indi3r4 *: Love the outfit&#8230; very classy rocker chic!  
*DC-Cutie* : Perfection!  
*Vuittonamour* :  You two look so cute!  Love the dress and sandals.
*Dezynrbaglaydee* : Love the casual look!  And I&#8217;m on Team Edward 
*NerdyBirdy* : I love your second outfit! Very chic!


----------



## po0hping

zhou_l said:


> first post here
> loving these carinos!



Is this at Hearst's Castle?
such a perfect outfit for being near the pool.


----------



## Souzie

fieryfashionist said:


> Me today!  BR skirt and MbyMJ top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the accessories: Chanel '07 white soft caviar medium hybrid flap, pale pink camellia pendant necklace, H white/palladium clic clac, one of my 293823 Bendel's headbands haha  and my beloved EB suede Declics!



*Minal*, you look fantastic!!!  I love that outfit and of course, the hybrid!


----------



## zhou_l

po0hping said:


> Is this at Hearst's Castle?
> such a perfect outfit for being near the pool.



Yes!!! I was on a trip to CA last week!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*fiery M*, love your color combos! You look simply stunning. Chanel + CLs=ruvvvv


----------



## nillacobain

icecreamom said:


> *fiery* You look gorgeous, Loving how you combine all your fab accesories
> *ZHou* Great Shot, beautiful location *you look like a superstar posing for the paparazzi!* hehehehe


 
I agree! I thought she was Jennifer Lopez or something!


----------



## siserilla

*Fiery*, love, love, love your outfit! Your Chanel is TDF!
*Zhou*, you look fabulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Bella*, thanks so much!  I just love anything EB!

*zhou_l *- You look fab... very glam... and the carinos work perfectly with your outfit!

*dezy* - Aww, thanks girl! 

*icecream *- Aww, thanks so much!  I do love my accessories haha. 

*DC-Cutie* and *vuitton *- Thanks so much!

*cts* - Aww, you're making me blush!!  You're so sweet... thank you so much!! 

*Aniski *and *Nhu Nhu *- Thank you so much ladies! 

*xsouzie* - Aww, you're too sweet girl, thank you!!   We're hybrid cousins (maybe second cousins haha)... I love yours too! 

*Panda/G* - Aww, thanks girlie!  I'm still dying (literally!) over your avatar! 
*
siserilla *- Aww, thank you soo much!!


----------



## clcheapshoes520

so many beauties here


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> *cts* - Aww, you're making me blush!!  You're so sweet... thank you so much!!


----------



## evanescent

*fieryfashionist *- what a fabulous outfit! love how everything is so well put together!
*zhou *- wow!! you look fabulous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery:* Another home run outfit! 

*zhou:* You need to frame that pic, you look amazing.


----------



## Ilgin

zhou_l said:


> first post here
> loving these carinos!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Black Ron Rons- with shopping and dinner outfits. Worn with my  new Chanel bag.


----------



## mal

very nice, *kittens!*


----------



## erinmiyu

*kittens *- looks lovely!

*fiery* - you look wonderful! darn you with those drool-inducing declics!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*zhou*, *fiery*, and * kittens*...you all look great!!


----------



## cts900

Love the combo of CLs and Chanel, *kittens*.


----------



## Aniski

You look lovely, kittens!  And you are right about them ron rons!!


----------



## strsusc

oh *kittens* possibly my favorite combo...chanel and cl


----------



## Blueberry12

So many lovely outfits!

Everyone is stunning!


My outfit for today.


Pewter Graffiti Flats.
Chanel Lambskin Flap
H & M dress


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks *Mal*, *Erinmiyu*, *strsusc*, *Aniski*, *cts900*, and *KlassicKouture*!
I love my new purchases so much, thanks for sharing in my excitement!


----------



## ilovemylilo

looking fabulous as always, ladies


----------



## cts900

Love the graffitis, *blue*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*kittens:* Cute outfit!  Love the Ron Rons!

*Blueberry:* Those graffiti flats are so adorable!


----------



## cl addict

Going out to dinner w/ the boyfriend...

J.Crew tanktop
Theory shorts
Red Pique Cires


----------



## strsusc

*blue*more of my favorite combo!!! Love the graffitti

*claddict* you are rocking those shoes!!!


----------



## cts900

You look fab, *cl addict*.


----------



## cl addict

thanks guys! i scored these shoes at the cl sample sale and wasn't so sure about them at first because they are NOT my usual style, but i'm LOVING them now!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks *Dukeprincess*! Hope you are wearing those adorable candy pumps you have.
*Cl Addict*, love the causal chic outfit, looking great!


----------



## Elsie87

*Blueberry*: You look very chic! I also love to wear a dress+Chanel+CLs combo! 

*Addict*: You look gorgeous! Love the top!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Cts900, Strsusc ,Dukeprincess , Elsie87!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Cute outfit * Cl addict*!


----------



## phiphi

*indi* love the pop of red. the candy is such a fun shoe!
*DC* love the dress and the marron glacé is perfect!
*vuitton & nerdy* - nice vacay outfits
*dezy* you look simply smashing - chic and casual!
*fiery* - another home run outfit! 
*zhou* that's just a fun shot - the carinos are too cute.
*kittens* - you look so elegant! the ron rons and your chanel are the perfect combo!
*blueberry* - cute outfit!
*cl.addict* the red pique cires are amazing! congrats on a great find!


----------



## heat97

everyone looks absolutely fantastic!!!!


----------



## gheaden

You ladies look amazing, I can't begin to catch up on all the lovely outfits.  Here is the missus hanging in Times Square

Express shorts, BR top, Black Rosella Flats, Custom LV.


----------



## YaYa3

she looks adorable, *gheaden!*  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aniski

Blueberry -  love your flats!!
CL addict - you look great!
gheaden -  the missus looks very summery!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx* Phiphi* & *Aniski*!


----------



## Blueberry12

*Mrs Gheaden *is stunning as always!



The Rosella Flats are so cute!


----------



## cts900

Yay! So happy to be shoe cousins with the ever-fabulous *mrs. gheaden*!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*gheaden*, you look lovely!


----------



## MissLianne

Me & my Josefa's last night at a birthday party
(and yes, I smoke... I'm baddd)


----------



## cts900

^^You look great.


----------



## strsusc

I  those shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

*Mrs. Gheaden*: Very cute outfit!

*Lianne*: Gorgeous! LOVE the Josefa's!


----------



## PANda_USC

*misslianne*, lookin' good, ^_^


----------



## Aniski

Lianne- cute outfit!


----------



## heatherB

*MissLianne*, you won't be single for long! Glad you wore those gorgeous shoes out! I hope you had a fabulous time!


----------



## SassySarah

Carino Plato leopard espadrilles
Lauren Conrad LC dress
Gucci brown on black boston bag


----------



## PANda_USC

*sassy*, lovely, chic outfit!


----------



## SassySarah

^^ thanks Panda!


----------



## strsusc

*sassy* your style is so fabulous!  love that dress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

J Crew 3/4 shirt & Ombre print skirt
CL Petit Rat


----------



## YaYa3

*DC, *girl, you are so smokin' hot (and adorable) in that outfit!  i LOVE everything!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

girls you all look so stylish!!

*phiphi- *thank you!


----------



## cts900

*sassy*: Pretty dress!
*DC*: Wowza!  Hotness.


----------



## nexisfan

*Sarah* - LOVE your look. Very well put together!

*DC* - That skirt is so awesome!! I've never heard of petit rat, but it looks like rolando to me. Lovely, whatever they are!


----------



## PANda_USC

*DC*, wow, I love your skirt!! The color gradation and the leopard print, ^_^. Great look!


----------



## evanescent

*mrs gheaden*: great outfit!
*lianne*: you look fab in the josefas!
*sarah*: love the leopard espradilles with the dress!
*DC*: wow! i love your skirt!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks ladies.

Next - the Petit Rat fits kinda like the square toe decollette

Today's outfit


----------



## gheaden

YaYa3, Aniski, Blue (you always have sweet things to say), cts900-hello cousin , PANda, Elsie

MissLianne-that outfit is smoking
Sassy-those Carinos look great on you
DC-nice pairings


----------



## surlygirl

*Lianne *- great outfit! so glad you decided to wear the lovely Josefas!
*mrs**.* *gheaden *looking fab as usual! love it.
*Sassy *- cute outfit! love the carinos.
*dc *- ok, *cutie*! I need to get back to the working world so I can try to recreate some of your outfits! loving both looks.


----------



## phiphi

*mrs gheaden* is so chic!
*liane* glad to see you took the josefas out for a spin!
*sassy* the carinos are adorable!
*dc* you look amazing!


----------



## amazigrace

*dc,* you look gorgeous! Love the j. crew and the CLS! 
Very, very gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sassy:* Super cute! Love the Carinos!

*DC:* Work it girl!   the outfits!


----------



## strsusc

*dc* love the outfit!


----------



## cts900

*DC*! Loooooove the bracelet.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Blueberry*-Love how you paired H&M with Chanel and CL! 
*CLaddict*-Very cute look!
*Gheaden*-Wifey is looking NYChic!
*MissLianne*-You're smoking...literally and figuratively LOL
*Sarah*-You look gorgeous! I wasn't crazy about that CL style til now!
*DC*-I'm gonna have to start buying more J Crew pieces thanks to you!


----------



## Aniski

Sassy - love your dress combo!
DC - gorgeous pairings!  Love the skirts!


----------



## siserilla

*Sassy*, love the outfit!
*DC*, love your fabulous J. Crew outfits.


----------



## Renate_

fieryfashionist said:


> Close up of the accessories: Chanel '07 white soft caviar medium hybrid flap, pale pink camellia pendant necklace, H white/palladium clic clac, one of my 293823 Bendel's headbands haha  and my beloved EB suede Declics!



OMG, been looking for those CL`s forever! Do you know about a place online where i can get them? I love them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those are sold out in stores and from a few seasons ago. your best bet is ebay


----------



## BellaShoes

great outfit *sassy*!

*DC*, fabulous, you look amazing in that skirt!


----------



## laninya79

you look great DC cutie!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Hey *DC*! Nicely put together outfits, classy with a hint of splash.


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


> J Crew 3/4 shirt & Ombre print skirt
> CL Petit Rat


 My sweetest most lucious girlfriend!!! You look amazing!!! I miss you sooo much!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kitten, Lula, Surly, Phi, YaYa, Amazing, Duke, StrsUSC, CTS, KlassicK, Aniski, Sis, Panda, Evanescent, Gheaden  - Thank you so much for your kinds words 





laninya79 said:


> you look great DC cutie!


 I didn't expect to see you in the CL sub-forum, what a great surprise 





lulabee said:


> My sweetest most lucious girlfriend!!! You look amazing!!! I miss you sooo much!


 Miss you, too, Boo!  Hug my girls for me!  I think about them when I have Pokey or Nutella


----------



## KatieJean23

What do you think? Here is a partial peek at my "something blue" on!


----------



## laninya79

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't expect to see you in the CL sub-forum, what a great surprise



You know I have to check in on you!


----------



## laninya79

KatieJean23 said:


> What do you think? Here is a partial peek at my "something blue" on!




Now thats the way to do something blue!!  Congrats!


----------



## 5elle

KatieJean23 said:


> What do you think? Here is a partial peek at my "something blue" on!



Oh wow! STUNNING!! That is one beautiful dress


----------



## strsusc

your dress is gorgeous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*katiejean*, how exciting!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Aniski

*KatieJean* - that dress and the shoes are amazing!!  I agree with *laninya*, that's the way to do the 'something blue'!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You look so pretty, *KatieJean*. Congratulations!!


----------



## KatieJean23

laninya79, 5elle, strsusc, PANda_USC, Aniski, KlassicKouture



Thank you all! You're the best


----------



## DC-Cutie

KatieJean - that's a cleaver way to add in your something blue..  Congrats.

Here is my kinda outfit (I was just trying on my Greissimos and snapped a few pics, then decided I looked cute


----------



## handbag_newbie

gorgeous! Those are my UHGs...


----------



## Aniski

DC - love the greissimos!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Oh wow!! Katie Jean congrats!! The dress and especially the shoes are out of control!! Clever way of showing your love for CL!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Your legs look great in those Greissimo's, *DC*!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Way too far behind but everyone is looking fantabulous as always.


----------



## kittenslingerie

DC-Cutie said:


> KatieJean - that's a cleaver way to add in your something blue..  Congrats.
> 
> Here is my kinda outfit (I was just trying on my Greissimos and snapped a few pics, then decided I looked cute



DC, we may not always agree in the celeb forum, but wow you dress divinely! You look hot in those greissimos and the top is so cute (who is it by/where from)?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*katiejean*, I am in love with your dress and shoes! 

Dang, *DC*, clearly I need to be on the stairmaster so my legs can look that hot!


----------



## CMP86

KatieJean23 said:


> What do you think? Here is a partial peek at my "something blue" on!



Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I love it KatieJean!!!


----------



## cts900

*katie*: Just perfect.
*DC*!!!! Look at your legs, woman! Wowza...and with the gorgeous color and texture of the b/w damas.  Smokin' hot.


----------



## Watersnake

Hi to you gorgeous ladies! You all look FAB!!
Me and DH and Tahitis at a wedding




Casual day at the office with the lovely Decolletes


----------



## icecreamom

^ Looking Lovely my Dear!  Lovely...


----------



## KlassicKouture

You look great, *Watersnake*!


----------



## strsusc

Looking fab *watersnake*!!!  Those tahitis are so fun and the decolettes are such a staples piece! 

perfect summer outfit *DC*; you always look so put together!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Watersnake* I am loving the outfits!  The Tahitis are HOT!


----------



## amazigrace

*dc,* as usual, I'm loving your outfit! Tell me about the top and skirt!
Also love the greissimos. I just got the multi-color ones and am in love!

*watersnake,* you look fabulous in your outfits!


----------



## Watersnake

*icecreamon, KlassicKouture, strsusc, Dukeprincess and amazingrace * 

Thank you so much


----------



## DC-Cutie

*handbag_newbie, Aniski, KlassicKouture, cts900, strsusc - thank you all for your lovely comments 
*


kittenslingerie said:


> DC, we may not always agree in the celeb forum, but wow you dress divinely! You look hot in those greissimos and the top is so cute (who is it by/where from)?



Thank you, *Kitten*.  The top is from Zara



Dukeprincess said:


> Dang, *DC*, clearly I need to be on the stairmaster so my legs can look that hot!



Thank Ya, *Duke*.  Stairmaster nothing, pounding the streets of DC is my form of exercise.  I still need your arms 



amazigrace said:


> *dc,* as usual, I'm loving your outfit! Tell me about the top and skirt!
> Also love the greissimos. I just got the multi-color ones and am in love!



Thanks, *Amazing*.  The top is from Zara (it's really slouchy) and the skirt from J. Crew (I'm a creature of habit, you know that - LOL).  Multi-color - what a dream.  I know you're going to look fabulous!

*watersnake* - you look wonderful.  Love the Tahitis


----------



## pursemonkey

Apologies for the horribly blurry pics, but I wore my Mimi Bis to my daughter's baptism on Sunday and you lovely ladies inspired me to post (Banana Republic dress)


----------



## KlassicKouture

Very cute, *pursemonkey*!


----------



## cts900

pretty color, *purse*!
love both looks, *Watersnake* .


----------



## crazzee_shopper

katiejean23 said:


> what do you think? Here is a partial peek at my "something blue" on!



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*watersnake*, love your style! Very elegant and chic!

*pursemonkey*, you look lovely!


----------



## moniquevanloon

Me wearing the Christian Louboutin Ariella Talon 120 boots... combined with a really simple black dress and leggings


----------



## rdgldy

*monique*, gorgeous-and I love your little leather jacket!!


----------



## pursemonkey

Monique, LOVE that jacket and the boots really pop against the black. Gorgeous!


----------



## Aniski

Great outfits *watersnake*, *pursemonkey* and *monique*!


----------



## cts900

Looking great, *monique*!


----------



## mal

*DC,* legs, woman! 
*watersnake*, stunning! Especially love the Tahitis 
*monique*, tres chic!  love the leggings and Talons!


----------



## BellaShoes

What an entrance Monique! You look fabulous!


----------



## moniquevanloon

Thanks BellaShoes, mal, cts900, Aniski, pursemonkey and rdgldy, so much!


----------



## DitaMakeup

you look so great Monique!


----------



## LavenderIce

I love the outfit that you wore to you friend's wedding *Watersnake*!  Who is it by?


----------



## purses & pugs

Purple suede Belle CLs, grey Bal moto jacket and black caviar Jumbo


----------



## Aniski

*p&p* - you look great!  Love the jacket!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Back from a day of wedding planning. My cousin offered to have a dress custom made for me and buy me the veil and any other accessories for my wedding even though I found a dress on ebay for $40. 

Got my Footpetals Tip Toes last week (thanks so much *cts!!!!*), stuffed DH's socks into my Simples for a couple of days after hearing about the "sock trick" and I was able to walk in my simples for HOURS today with no problem. Such a turnaround from last week where I was in sandals after 15 minutes.

H&M dress $10, $3.95 H&M bracelets, turq simples


----------



## cts900

^^Was so happy to have helped and I already commented in the comfort thread but want to say again here that I love your dress.  The color of the shoes against the polka dots is killing me!

*P&P*: Love the entire look!


----------



## pws22

Going out for dinner tonight  Shoes Im going to wear - Nude 100 Clichy















Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Aniski

handbag - love your outfit!!
pws - the pants really go with the shoes! (if I am making any sense )


----------



## handbag_newbie

cts900 said:


> ^^Was so happy to have helped and I already commented in the comfort thread but want to say again here that I love your dress.  The color of the shoes against the polka dots is killing me!





Aniski said:


> handbag - love your outfit!!



thanks ladies! I remember when I got them, someone mentioned that they'd look great with a LBD...so I thought I'd try it out


----------



## PANda_USC

*monique*, you look divine!! You're rocking that cropped jacket!

*P&P*, wow your boots really pop against your outfit!

*handbag*, you look lovely!

*pws*, lovely, casual outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

All of you ladies look so fabulous. I haven't worn my CLs since my daughter's college graduation. Once I get my booties, I'll have to get a photo of me wearing them somewhere. I don't ever look fab. Jeans & a shirt of some sort for me.


----------



## DitaMakeup

pws22: love your clichy in nude. I didn't know this model. Look gret on you.

Yesterday I went to the restaurant for my bday  I had a pin up dress in red and black. So I had to wear loubies 
I choose my black leather VP.










I hope my pictures are not too biggg:shame:


----------



## pursemonkey

You ladies are all so stylish! I especially love *P&P's* jacket and *H_N's* teal simples with the polka dot dress!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *panda* and *pursemonkey*


----------



## PyAri

PANda_USC said:


> Got this dress from a fabulous tPFer, you know who you are! It's with my Nude Biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Herve Leger halter dress in purple, with my Purple Lizard VPs.


Just went through this entire thread and I've got to say, you have to be the best dressed ever!  Love the Nude Mandalay dress!!!


----------



## cts900

Lookin' good, *pws*.
Love the pin-up look, *Dita*.


----------



## Aniski

You look fierce Dita!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Went to a wedding last night and wore my Black/White Herve Leger dress with my multi glitter titis






one with DH


----------



## cts900

Already commented in the HL+CL thread that you look amazing, *dez*, but also want to add that you and DH make one fine couple and you both look incredibly happy.  Love it!


----------



## Aniski

Wow *dezy*!  You look fantastic!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^hot!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Dezy*, you're so gorgeous!


----------



## LornaLou

I haven't posted in here in a while, here is my latest pics 

I was really upset too, my heel got stuck in the crack of the pavement and it's peeled a bit of the leather off at the bottom of the heel near the heel tap, it's gutting! I've had Louboutins for about 10 months and this is my first incident so I guess that's good going but it's heartbreaking! Thank goodness it's only really tiny and at the bottom which isn't noticible too much!


----------



## immashoesaddict

LORNAAAAAAA -- i love your dress , where can i find them   .OH noes bout your shoes  crap like that happens i guess mergh !


----------



## LornaLou

It's actually from the sale in River Island here in the UK so not expensive at all  I don't know if they have any left though


----------



## Aniski

Lorna, you look so cute!!


----------



## woody

LornaLou said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while, here is my latest pics


 



LornaLou said:


> It's actually from the sale in River Island here in the UK so not expensive at all  I don't know if they have any left though


 
*Imma, Lorna *- I love this dress too! I just spent ages pouring over the River Island website and I think I found the dress in the sale section on page 14, bottom row, second from the left.  Doesn't look like they post to Australia though


----------



## clothingguru

you ladies all look so FABULOUS!!! As per usual!

*DEZ*: i told you that dress would look amazing on you! I assume you got it fixed! It looks incredible! You look great! So happy you got it! xx oh and of coarse love the cl's!


----------



## erinmiyu

love the tahitis, *watersnake*!
beautiful outfit, *pursemonkey*!
*monique* - such a cool, fierce look!!
*p&p *- gorgeous color shoes 
*handbag newbie* - lovely!
*pws_22* - very cool, casual outfit!
*dita* - love the rockabilly look!
*dez* - you look smokin! love the HL + CL
*lorna *- you look so adorable! i really love the declics in that colorway!

went to dinner and a club last night with some friends:
some random cheapie dress from marshalls
blue leopard new simples


----------



## 5elle

woody said:


> *Imma, Lorna *- I love this dress too! I just spent ages pouring over the River Island website and I think I found the dress in the sale section on page 14, bottom row, second from the left.  Doesn't look like they post to Australia though



Check eBay UK - RI dresses show up a lot.

*Lorna* you look fantastic!


----------



## LornaLou

Yeah Woody try ebay  They always have lots of dresses from River Island. And yeah, page 14 bottom row is the dress


----------



## woody

Thanks Lorna and 5elle! You know I probably would have not chosen it out of the line up but it looks so fab on you Lorna!


----------



## LornaLou

Thanks Woody  They have 2 on ebay, one size 8 and one size 14, I'm not sure of your size though so if you can fit either one then yay!


----------



## Aniski

*erin* - you look amazing!!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

super cute, *Lorna*.
*erin*, I love the dress!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts- *you are so sweet honey thank you so much! He keeps me laughing all day everyday 

*ani, handbag, klassic- *thank you all so much!!!

*lorna- *you look great, fab pics!

*Rebekah- *thank you soooo much hun for all your help with purchasing my first HL dress!!! I did get it altered, but it's still a little big might need to go back for more alterations. But it did look fab last night 

*erin- *you look so great!!!


----------



## woody

*Dezy* - your partner looks so proud of you  How did you go in the titis?


----------



## indi3r4

Today's outfit..
Bcbg top
Mango cardigan
TR Jeans
CLs Fifi pump in beige
MJ Beige Leslie


----------



## Aniski

You look great *indi*!  Love your outfit!


----------



## DitaMakeup

thanks ladies

O my god, erinmiyu your leopard simple are so beautiful! Perfect with your dress! Love Leopard print!

lornalou: you're so fresh in this dress. Perfect outfit for summer! Declics are one of my favorites!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Aniski*, thank you! And the jacket is such a rare find

*cts900*, thank you!!

*Panda*, thanks! the color is really hard to capture in pics but it is a very pop purple

*erinmiyu*, thank you Love your leopard Simples, they are amazing!

*pws22*, love your outft and nude CLs are the best, they go with everything!

*DitaMakeup*, your black VPs are such classic and beautiful to your outfit!

*dezynrbaglaydee*, you look stunning!! Love the HL dress. 

*LornaLou*, great pics! So summery and pretty

*indi3r4*, love your casual outfit with the nudes!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you everyone


----------



## sassyphoenix

*Watersnake* - Great outfits.  Love the tahitis on you!!
*pursemonkey* - That dress is sexy...fab pairing!!
*monique* - How rocker chic!!
*purses & pugs* - Perfection! Yummy purple .
*handbag_newbie* - Mixing high with low equals fabulousness all the time!!
*pws22* - Cute outfit for dinner!
*DitaMakeup* - Wickedly fierce!!
*dezy* - Va-va-voom...love the HL on you!!
*LornaLou* - Very summery.  Loves it!!
*erinmiyu* - Simply gorgeous!  I like that dress on you.
*indi3r4* - Nice casual outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

indi3r4 said:


> Today's outfit..
> Bcbg top
> Mango cardigan
> TR Jeans
> CLs Fifi pump in beige
> MJ Beige Leslie


Super cute look!


----------



## phiphi

i'm so behind - sorry to those i've missed.
*handbag* nice outfit! nice to see the simples are feeling better on you.
*pws* - the nudes look fab on you 
*dita* what a great birthday outfit!
*dezy* - stunning as always! you and DH are such an adorable couple!
*lorna* - cute 
*erin* - that dress is gorgeous on you. and the leopard.. swoon.
*indi* - very cute & casual


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

woody said:


> *Dezy* - your partner looks so proud of you  How did you go in the titis?


 
thank you *woody! *as for the titis....would you believe my toes STILL hurt?! I swear I thought I deformed them for life. It was my fault for not wearing them before the event to break them in a little so they were literally brand new. I got TONS of compliments on them, but I kept running to the bathroom to take them off for a few minutes lol. I need to wear them again in 3 weeks so I am going to stretch the heck out of them from now until then!

*indi- *such a cute outfit!

*p&p, sassy- *thank you! 

*phiphi- *thank you so much! DH is gem for putting up with all my photo shoots with a big smile on his face


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna, you look adorable in pink!

erin, lovely blue ensemble!! *

*indi3*, love the lace on your shirt and very cool bag!


----------



## kikidots

Everyone always looks so great and pulled together! Here is me from Sat. getting ready to go to dinner with friends for my-bday in Santa Monica. Wearing a no name dress I scored for $25 and my nude HP's


----------



## Aniski

^^Looking good *kiki*!


----------



## kikidots

Thanks Aniski


----------



## heatherB

*Indi*, great outfit! Every peice works perfectly together! It's kind of bad because I have an MJ that color and now I know I need some beige patent CLs!


----------



## gheaden

*katie-*thank you for the peek, congratulations.
Watersnake-I love the shirt, the missus is crazy for ruffles.  Lulus  and there is nothing casual about your second pic
pursemonkey, thank you for sharing the Mimis
*monique*-nice outfit, what color are the Ariella
purses-so stylish
*handbag*-tres chic
pws-anything nude is cool by me. Nice outfit.
Dita-loving the VPs, cute dog.
PyAri-smokin!!!
dezynr-HL and CL another great letter combination
*Lorna-*you took an amazing photo
*erin*-nice shot, I love the blue leopard simples
indi-very casual chic


----------



## gheaden

Too late to add to my post
Rosella Flats (go to shoe), CL Clutch and Bandeau, Express shorts and shirt from a fair.


----------



## pursemonkey

Indi, you look fabulous as always! Love your casual chic style!

Kiki, those HPs are your perfect nude! Gorgeous!

Gheaden, if I had legs like yours I'd be rockin' the shorts and flats look every day!


----------



## Aniski

gheaden - you got some style!!  And I agree with purse, you got the legs to rock 'em shorts!!


----------



## cts900

*indi:* I LOVE your top!
*kiki:* Hey shoe cousin, you look fabulous.
*gheaden:* _Always_ looking good!


----------



## Stephanie***

I finally wore my Lima's!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You look great, *Stephanie*!


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you *Kouture*! It was the first time I wore them! They a really comfortable


----------



## Aniski

You look great *Stephanie*!  Cute shoes!


----------



## clothingguru

*erinmiyu:* yyou look amazing! Love the dress on you with the cl's! HOT! 
*indi*: Amazing outfit! Love it! So simple yet chic! 
*lorna:* you look great girl! So bright and summery! Love it!
*stephanie:* Love the lima's on you! you look so good!
*gheaden:* WIfe is lookin good! So stylish!


----------



## strsusc

Darling!  Love you MJ with those fifis!!!  



indi3r4 said:


> Today's outfit..
> Bcbg top
> Mango cardigan
> TR Jeans
> CLs Fifi pump in beige
> MJ Beige Leslie


----------



## Luv n bags

I am too far behind to comment individually, but all you ladies are smokin' hot!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

It's been awhile since I posted.

Took my HGs (seersucker pinups) for its charter run today. 

JCrew dress. Didn't have time to find my denim jacket so a black VS cardigan had to suffice.


----------



## BattyBugs

As someone else mentioned...I'm too late to comment individually, but seeing the way you all put your look together is great. Very stylish!


----------



## jeshika

your pin ups are gorgeous, *crazee*! congrats!


----------



## aurora_p

Hi! Here's one of my summer outfits with classic Louboutin Decollete 10  Bought them last year, so they're kind of oldies already 





(Ignore my funny looking face, I don't know where the expression came from )


----------



## cts900

OMG, *crazzee*! You look just incredible.  I ADORE your dress with your pin-ups! Perfection.
*Aurora*: Your hat is fabulous!


----------



## nillacobain

^*Aurora*, you look like a model!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Aurora*, I love your entire outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*gheaden:* Your wife looks great!
*indi:* Love your style!  
*Crazzee:* Cute!
*Aurora:* Gracious, you look AMAZING!  And I need that romper!  Where is it from?


----------



## BellaShoes

*gheaden.... *you look like summertime!!

*crazzee*... you always look so sweet!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Aurora*... what a photo! You look like you are from the pages of a magazine!


----------



## candypants1100

blue loubs for my wedding day.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Aurora* - you are drop dead gorgeous. Great outfit!

*candypants* - love your something blue.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*candy:* Aww, you look lovely on your special day!


----------



## Aniski

Crazzee - love the outfit!
Aurora - look so cute!
Candy - nice!  I like the short dress showing off them CLs!


----------



## candypants1100

thanks guys. it was my reception dress. my big wedding gown was too heavy and i wanted to be able to bust the move! haha


----------



## KlassicKouture

You look beautiful, *candy*! Congrats to you and your hubby!!


----------



## cts900

Congrats on your big day, *candy*.  Sooooo lovely.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look stunning!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Aurora*, you look stunning! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Candy* - Congrats and nice pop of color to your dress!
*Aurora* - ummmm, Hellooooo Hotnessss!!!  You look fabulous, the romper, the hat, the CLx - :urock:


----------



## aurora_p

Thank you all lovely ladies! 

*@dukeprincess:* the romper is from Topshop


----------



## DitaMakeup

Aurora: you look fab!


----------



## ericanjensen

Peach pin-ups very 1st outing


----------



## noah8077

Erica I love it!  Those shoes are so cute!!  And the purse, can I ask who it is made by?  Love Love Love!


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you ladies!! *They are really comfortable*! What a pity I don't have a shoe twin so TPFers hurry to become mine  hehe

_my dad was behind the camera _


----------



## ericanjensen

noah8077 said:


> Erica I love it!  Those shoes are so cute!!  And the purse, can I ask who it is made by?  Love Love Love!



Thank you
The purse is by Paolo Masi. The front has leather shaped into a flower. I got it at TJ Maxx a few years ago. I love it too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*erica:* Very cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

This pic is for *cts* as I always promise outfit pics and never deliver.

Last night I received this cute DVF top, so I just made an outfit with my J.Crew Minnie pants and Joli Noeuds!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Erica* - holy long legs lady!!!!  You look great!
*Duke* - I... Die..  We're shoe twins, today!!  I'm loving the whole look!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Erica*, your outfit is cute!

*Duke*, your figure is TDF! I like those pants too.


----------



## phiphi

cute outfit *erica*!!

you look amazing *duke* - wicked combo with DVF and your joli noeud!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC:* I knew you would appreciate the J.Crew element in the outfit! 

*Klassic:* You are far too kind dear! 

*Phiphi:* Aww, I just  you.


----------



## babysweetums

jeshika said:


> your pin ups are gorgeous, *crazee*! congrats!


 
you avatar is the cutest thing ever!!!!!!!!!! omg i wish i could enlarge it haha =)


----------



## babysweetums

erica you look so adorable and summery! the pinups with that skirt is perfect and adorable!
duke!! so fun, i love DVF!!


----------



## Aniski

*Erica* - you look great as always!
*Duke* - so cute!  Love the top!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*erica* - love the pinups.

*duke* - love the top!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

This is for *nani* who's been asking to see modeling pics of the maggies. 

Outfit: BR


----------



## Aniski

^^Wow!!


----------



## cts900

*crazzee*: You are rockin' those jeans, woman! 
*Duke*: You rule, sister! I love, love, love it and YOU for positing it for me!  Your body kills me.   
*erica*: Pin ups....I die!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazee*, love the maggies on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*erica- *they look so cute!!!

*duke- *what a gorgeous DVF top! 

*crazzee- *the maggies look so great!


----------



## handbag_newbie

H&M white Capris and black "wifebeater" to try to bear this 90+ degree weather with my new black patent zeppas that I scored thanks to *authenticplease*


----------



## cts900

^^Perfect summer look!


----------



## authenticplease

Crazee- LOVE the Maggies on you!

Handbag- The Zeppas are amazing....they arrived fast!  Always happy to enable

Erica-Your PinUps are TDF!! LOVE THEM:O)

Duke- Sigh.....you ALWAYS look amazing!!


----------



## authenticplease

Don't quite have the hang of the 'taking photos of myself' yet but wanted to join in!  I apologize in advance for the blurry photo & magazine mess 

Red Norma Kamali dress from Nordies(Ebay find)
Alexander McQueen belt from NAP
Beloved Nude Zipettes (thanks to subtle enabling from Jet, I made the 'plunge' in this style and ended up buying them in black too!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *baby, aniski, crazzee, and dezy!*

I promised you an outfit pics *cts* and I plan to deliver.  I have the perfect Catharine Malandrino romper for my Fernandos...I just need an event! 

I get my fabulousness from you sweet *authentic!*  I mean, our shoes ARE famous! LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

*crazzee:* Love the Maggies!

*handbag:* Now I want some NPs!  Congrats!

*authentic:*


----------



## authenticplease

And these are a new favorite.....Big Kiss flats from PJ.

Old Navy Sweetheart skinnies
Tahari tee
THX comfy cardi


----------



## cts900

*authentic*: Love both looks.
*Duke*: I am waiting with baited breath....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg is this the first look of *authentic!!!* a true beauty!!


----------



## rdgldy

*erica*, love the pin ups!
*duke*, gorgeous combo with the joli noeud.  I need to pair mine with more casual looks!
handbag, nice and summery!
*crazzee,* I love the maggies on you.  I adored mine, but they just tortured my feet.
*authentic*, is it really you???  I love the big kiss in lavendar, and the zipettes are such a fabulous summer shoe.  I wish I bought these back when!


----------



## phiphi

*handbag* - looking nice and summery!
*crazee* - the maggies look fun!
*authentic*!!! the big kiss are so amazing on you. and the zipettes! tdf! swoon.


----------



## strsusc

date night with DH

LaRok Jacket
Banana Republic Tank
Calvin Klien Body Skinny Jeans
LV Speedy 25
Perle Poseidons


----------



## NANI1972

crazzee_shopper said:


> This is for *nani* who's been asking to see modeling pics of the maggies.
> 
> Outfit: BR


 
It's about time Missy! Yay *Crazzee* they look awsome on you!!! I just love Maggies! 

*Authentic*- Fabulous flats, love 'em!

*strsusc*- Great outfit, I love jackets with jeans, lovely Poseidons.


----------



## cts900

*strsusc*! You look incredible!


----------



## jeshika

*strsusc*, you look fantastic!!! so chic!


----------



## strsusc

OMG Thank you!  Thank you!  *cts & nani* 

I was a little nervous to post for the first time, but you both made me feel great!!!  Thank you again!


----------



## ericanjensen

Thanks for the compliments, girls. 

I love looking at all the fantastic outfits!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I waited too many days to check back, so I'm going to say that all of you ladies look fabulous.


----------



## Aniski

handbag - just the right outfit for the weather!
authentic - you look great.  LOve those flats!!
strsusc - love the whole outfit!!


----------



## strsusc

^thanks *aniski*


----------



## CMP86

Meant to post this in here not in the show us what you got thread.

Arizona & Co. snap down shirt
Miley Cyrus for Max Azria Tank top
Common Genes Jeans
Lavender Rosella flats


----------



## nillacobain

Dukeprincess said:


> This pic is for *cts* as I always promise outfit pics and never deliver.
> 
> Last night I received this cute DVF top, so I just made an outfit with my J.Crew Minnie pants and Joli Noeuds!


 
Great outfit!!!!

A question: how do you call in English this kind of pants ... I mean skinny and calf lenght? TIA ladies!


----------



## laurenam

^ I'd call them cropped pants.


----------



## nillacobain

laurenam said:


> ^ I'd call them cropped pants.


 
Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

nillacobain said:


> Thanks!


 
if want the exact pants she's wearing they're from J. Crew:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/filterAsst/women_pants_filter/cityfit/PRDOVR~18850/18850.jsp

they are sooooo comfortable, I had to buy 2 pair of each color (for backup purposes )


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you!


----------



## DitaMakeup

Hi girls!

Yesterday I was at a makeup reunion in a MAC store (my favorite brand of makeup).
I wanted a classy but summer look. So I choose black pant with a Dita Von Teese t-shirt and my Open Click. I love the red lips on the t-shirt which goes perfectly with my CL red soles


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*handbag- *great summer outfit! 

*authentic- *both outfits are great! love your Big Kiss flats! 

*strsusc- *perfect date night outfit!

*cmp86- *shoe twin! looking great! 

*dita- *love the outfit!


----------



## cts900

*Dita*, love your top!
*CMP,* too cute.


----------



## kett

cmp - Very cute! I love the color combination between the shirt and shoes.

Ditamakeup - cute!


----------



## Aniski

Dita & CMP - ladies you look good!!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks ladies!


----------



## natassha68

The Maiden voyage for my Nude Patent Bianca's (sorry the pic is so dark), in love with them, went to Cirque Du Soliel opening night, got lots of compliments on them.... paired with  a temperly dress and a Chanel classic handbag


----------



## compulsive

*natassha*, you always look flawless!


----------



## cts900

^^ITA! Hawt!


----------



## DitaMakeup

natacha: you look perfect with your nude Bianca!


----------



## DitaMakeup

Thanks girls for your comments


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cmp:* Cute flats!

*dita:* Nice outfit!

*Natassha:* Wow, foxy!

*authentic:*  your Big Kiss flats and your cute ensemble!

Thank you *nilla!* They are in fact the Minnie pants from J.Crew.  I knew *DC* would steer you in the right direction!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Ladies, You ladies are Fabulous !!


----------



## Aniski

natassha - looking great!


----------



## BattyBugs

Looking good!


----------



## BattyBugs

At the end of the day...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking good *batty!*


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Aniski & Batty* .. Batty, Looking good !!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Duke & Natassha.


----------



## purses & pugs

authenticplease said:


> And these are a new favorite.....Big Kiss flats from PJ.
> 
> Old Navy Sweetheart skinnies
> Tahari tee
> THX comfy cardi



OMG I love, love, love these!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Went out to a sushi restaurant with BF last night

Dress: Dorothy Perkins
Cardigan: H&M
Scarf: Chanel
Bag: Chanel Jumbo
Shoes: Black Miss Marples


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Lazy Saturday

Random top from NM
SFAM Skirt (with cute little embroidered skulls!)
Big Kiss!! 
277 Reissue


----------



## phiphi

fab outfits ladies!
cute flats *cmp*!
*natassha* you look smashing!
yay! a picture of *batty* - lookin' great!
super cute *purses*!!
*naked* - so fatally _hot_. that is all i have to say.


----------



## BattyBugs

I finally realized that as much as I paid for those shoes (retail), I needed to wear them more than once.  I'll be rockin' my booties a lot, once I get them back from Deno's.


----------



## strsusc

*naked* love those flats on you!!!  

*purses & pugs* you always look amazing!  This look is no different!


----------



## cts900

*Batty*: I wish I looked that fresh at the end of my days!
*p & p*: Love it, shoe cousin! 
*naked*: Just what I was asking for in the "non-CL indulgences" thread! Yay! You are cute as a button and the Big Kiss are perfect on you!


----------



## Aniski

Batty - look great!
P&P - very stylish!
naked - summery and cute! Love the big kiss flats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Cts & Aniski.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Love the Chanel Reissue and the Big kiss flats are cute too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*p&p:* I love your style!

*Naked:* You are too adorable!  Loves it!


----------



## Blueberry12

Stunning outfits ladies!!!


My outfit :














 JAW flats & Chanel clutch.
Shirt BIKBOK.


----------



## rdgldy

*Naked*, love the look.  Your skirt sounds adorable!


----------



## natassha68

*Naked*, you are on fire woman !!!, Love the shoes, bag (congrats on your first )

*Blueberry*- Sooo jelly on your jaws flats, a-dorable !!


*Purse&pugs*- you have the whole look down pat,


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute look, Blue. It is nice to see someone else who likes to dress as casual as I do.


----------



## cts900

You pull of casual chic like its nobody's business, *blue*! You look great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Natassha68 , BattyBugs , Cts900!


----------



## Blueberry12

BattyBugs said:


> At the end of the day...


 


Cute !


----------



## Blueberry12

Very pretty outfit* Naked*!


----------



## Blueberry12

*Authenticplease*  , you look lovely!

Those flats are TDF!


----------



## Blueberry12

You look fab *P&P*!


I love your Chanel bag!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

You look very lovely *Dita *& *CMP*!

Pretty outfit *Duke*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*natassha- *gorgeous!!!

*batty- *you look great! 

*p&p- *fabulous!

*naked- *love your outfit and omg your Reissue 

*blueberry- *great outfit, love your tee!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

My Madame Butterfly Booties making their debut with Urban Outfitters ruffle dress and Rebecca Minkoff stud fling clutch










and my Gerissimo mules making their debut at our Anniversary pool party! Sorry for the bad pic, I was boiling!


----------



## cts900

*Dez*: Both looks are super sexy.  You certainly look hot out there by the pool (and not just from the summer heat!).


----------



## Aniski

*BB *- cute outfit!!
*Dezy* - you look amazing!  I love those MBB!  And the greissimo mules!


----------



## nyjaesmith

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My Madame Butterfly Booties making their debut with Urban Outfitters ruffle dress and Rebecca Minkoff stud fling clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Gerissimo mules making their debut at our Anniversary pool party! Sorry for the bad pic, I was boiling!



you look FAB


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you *Aniski*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx *Dezynrbaglaydee*!

I love your outfits!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*phiphi, strsusc, cts900, Aniski, Dukeprincess, natassha68, Bluebery* and *dezynrbaglaydee* - thank you so much for your sweet comments


----------



## purses & pugs

*Blueberry*, love those flats!!

*dezynrbaglaydee*, you look super HOT in the Madame Butterflys! Tell me, did you manage to walk in these sky high beauties all evening without them killing your feet? Not sure if I could have walked in these after a few glasses of wine, lol!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you for the comments ladies 

*Dezy!* I love the MBBs with that outfit! and omg I need your pool!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look great in both outfits, Dezy. Very pretty!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Dezy* you look hot, hot, HOOOOTTTTT! *fanning myself *

Thank you so much *Blueberry!*


----------



## natassha68

Gor - Geous!!!!





nyjaesmith said:


> you look FAB


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts, ani, nyjaesmith, blueberry- *thank you girls!!!

*p&p- *thank you!!! they are actually ridiculous comfortable for the height. My two problems were 1- the streets in Santa Monica need to majorly be repaved! so many cracks I was trying to avoid, lost my balance a few times lol. 2- the leather is so incredibly yummy and soft, that I'm so scared of scratching it up! So I was trying to walk really slowly!

*Naked! *thank you hun!!!! Next time you some to SoCal you can enjoy our pool anytime! 

*Batty, Duke- *thank you!!!!


----------



## yousofine

LOVE looking at all you hot ladies 

Here's one of my first outfits with the Flannel Bianca (A GREAT bay-find)


----------



## Blueberry12

Gucci Top, Miu Miu Pants, Chanel Flap & Blue Karey VP´s:


----------



## babysweetums

you look great yosofine,  i love skinnys with the biancas!! im so jealous of your closet too =)
lovely outfit blueberry, im especially fond of that chanel!!! yummmmyy


----------



## Blueberry12

babysweetums said:


> you look great yosofine, i love skinnys with the biancas!! im so jealous of your closet too =)
> *lovely outfit blueberry, im especially fond of that chanel!!! yummmmyy*


 

Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very pretty *Yosofine*!


----------



## cts900

*Blue* in blue kareys.  I love it. You look great.
*yousofine*: I agree that your closet is TDF, your flannels are amazing, and you look perfect!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Looking fabulous, ladies!


----------



## Aniski

*yousofine* - I really like 'em!  I also like the pink top.
*BB* - looking good as always!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Cts900 & Aniski!


----------



## guccigal07

Proenza Top and Skirt and pewter Fifis!


----------



## heatherB

^*guccigal*, love your outfit and the fifis!


----------



## babysweetums

you look amazing gucci omg!! love love love the mixed patterns =)


----------



## BattyBugs

Yousofine, you look great. Love your closet floor...much nicer than carpet.
Blue, cute outfit. 
Guccigal, love the look.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx *BattyBugs *!


----------



## Aniski

You look amazing *gucci*!


----------



## babysweetums

not the best pic but the maiden voyage of my quepi reci's =)


----------



## natassha68

You Ladies look stunning!!!!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

YoYos!


----------



## cts900

*Couture*: You look GREAT!
*baby*: Ah, your quepi recis take my breath away. 
*guccigal*: I love this look but I love your pose even more!


----------



## Aniski

baby - nice shoes!
couture - pretty outfit


----------



## guccigal07

thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*yousofine:* Love the pants!

*blueberry:* Cute!

*gucci:* 

*couture:* Great look!

*Baby:* Awesome jumpsuit!


----------



## BattyBugs

Couture & Baby, you both look fabulous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

girls, you all look great! 

Here are my Lavender Gerissimos again, out for Anniversary dinner with hubby.  We went to Paradise Cove, where we went for our first date


----------



## handbag_newbie

*dezynr*, you always look stunning! I SO need a lavender pair! 

I need to find out if a size 37.5 Ronette would fit me


----------



## strsusc

*yousofine*- fabulous! 
*blueberry*- your closet is TDF and I love your flannel biancas
*gucci*- your skirt is too cute! 
*babysweetums*- love breaking in a new pair!  
*coutureaddict*- love your blous and skinnys with those CLS...GORGEOUS! 
*dezny*- another fabulous outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the lavender, Dezy. You look very chic!


----------



## cts900

Happy Anniversary to the _always_ stunning* Dezy*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Dezy* you and DH are so cute together!


----------



## Aniski

Aww...*Dezy* that's so cute!!  And love the greissimos!


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies you all look so faboulous!!!! Great outfits!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*handbag- *thank you!!!! yes you do need a pair!!!

*strsusc and batty- *thank you!!

*cts- *thank you honey! it was a great Anniversary! 

*duke- *thank you so much, he is quite a cutie

*ani, icecreamom- *thank you so much!


----------



## cts900

^^How many years, *Dez*?

After *rdgldy*, *LouboutinNerd*, and I decided I needed to throw on some CLs to get out of my funk today, this is what I wore to the market.  Not the best shot, but a great lazy-day comfort dress and cardi with marazul espadrilles (and I posted it for my sweets *Phi* and *Duke*).

P.S. It_ totally_ cheered me up!


----------



## Aniski

^^Cute!!  I love the espadrilles!


----------



## strsusc

*cts* love it!!!  You are too cute and I love how you wear your CLs to even the most mundane outings!!!

Perfection!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

Thanks beautiful ladies!!  I really want to expand my CL collection but its hard getting reasonably priced ones being in Australia. You seriously don't know how lucky you all are!!

*dezynrbaglaydee* Hope you had an amazing anniversary with the man!  Those lilac CLs are TDF!!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

*GucciGal* where is your green tweed skirt from?? I love it


----------



## yousofine

yousofine said:


>



Thank you for the compliments. In fact this isn't my closet, but at my work where we put our coats  But it's nice and where new!


----------



## guccigal07

CoutureAddicted said:


> *GucciGal* where is your green tweed skirt from?? I love it



Proenza!!! look at the saks.com sale section or ebay!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> ^^How many years, *Dez*?
> 
> After *rdgldy*, *LouboutinNerd*, and I decided I needed to throw on some CLs to get out of my funk today, this is what I wore to the market.  Not the best shot, but a great lazy-day comfort dress and cardi with marazul espadrilles (and I posted it for my sweets *Phi* and *Duke*).
> 
> P.S. It_ totally_ cheered me up!




 I bet you were the hottest lady at the market!  I am sure the male grocery workers were


----------



## phiphi

cts900 said:


> ^^How many years, *Dez*?
> 
> After *rdgldy*, *LouboutinNerd*, and I decided I needed to throw on some CLs to get out of my funk today, this is what I wore to the market. Not the best shot, but a great lazy-day comfort dress and cardi with marazul espadrilles (and I posted it for my sweets *Phi* and *Duke*).
> 
> P.S. It_ totally_ cheered me up!


 

 loves it!!! fabulous outfit *cts*! love it all from head to toe!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

cts900 said:


> ^^How many years, *Dez*?
> 
> After *rdgldy*, *LouboutinNerd*, and I decided I needed to throw on some CLs to get out of my funk today, this is what I wore to the market.  Not the best shot, but a great lazy-day comfort dress and cardi with marazul espadrilles (and I posted it for my sweets *Phi* and *Duke*).
> 
> P.S. It_ totally_ cheered me up!



_Love_ it, *CTS*!  You looked fab!  Glad to hear the CLs helped!  You have so inspired me to get a pair of CL espadrilles!


----------



## cts900

*LouboutinNerd*: You should! My espadrilles are BY FAR the pair I wear most.  Thank you hun. 
*phiphi*: Thank you sweet P.  I was so cozy .
*Duke*: Hahahahaha! This particular market has a high number of lesbian workers...I think I was a hit! 
Thanks, *batty*!
*strsusc*: Thanks! I am never on my way anywhere fabulous so I use my shoes to brighten such outings!
*Aniski*: Thank you, dear. I almost didn't recognize you with that new avi! lol.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> ^^How many years, *Dez*?


 
Two years .
*cts- *you look so cute! I know what you mean about your shoes making your mood so much better

*coutureaddicted- *thank you!!!!! I'm wearing them again this weekend!


----------



## erinmiyu

looks great, *cts*! a cute outfit always brightens my day!


----------



## Aniski

cts900 said:


> *Aniski*: Thank you, dear. I almost didn't recognize you with that *new avi*! lol.



LOL!  Sometimes, I don't recognize me!!  I have had a crush on that guy since I started watching white collar!  He is just so cute!  So, of course, I just had to make him my avi (for the time being!)


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: Thank you so much and another congrats on your two years a marriage.  You and your DH are one _fine lookin'_ couple. 
*erin*: Thank you so much, love. 
*Aniski*:  lololol! He is pretty cute...


----------



## BattyBugs

I was running errands today, then stopped in at the movies. I love the movie theater bathroom mirror for full-length pics. Whatever the heck is going on, something about the way I'm standing, I look preggers. Trust me, it is physically impossible for me to be in that condition, so I must be standing weird.

Some old top I've had forever, Bill Blass jeans, my CL Rosella flats & my LV Damier Ebene Hampstead MM.


----------



## BattyBugs

OMG! I hate photobucket. That pic was resized to  160x320, but PB left it huge!


----------



## Aniski

^I like that top Batty!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Aniski. It usually leaves me looking thinner, but in this picture, it does the opposite.


----------



## cts900

^^Stop! You look great batty and I would prefer the larger picture!


----------



## Aniski

^That happens to me a lot!!  Could be because I am short...Hence I hate taking pics of outfits!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have no excuse...I'm 5'8".


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, cts.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Couture*: Love your outfit!
*Dezy*: Gorgeous as usual. Congrats to you and DH!!
*cts*: You look too cute! 
*Batty*: I'm so glad you posted. What an adorable outfit!


----------



## Aniski

BattyBugs said:


> I have no excuse...I'm 5'8".



I envy all you tall ladies!  I am barely 5' 2"!!  I always claim the extra quarter of an inch, of course!


----------



## strsusc

Very cute *Batty!!!*



BattyBugs said:


> I was running errands today, then stopped in at the movies. I love the movie theater bathroom mirror for full-length pics. Whatever the heck is going on, something about the way I'm standing, I look preggers. Trust me, it is physically impossible for me to be in that condition, so I must be standing weird.
> 
> Some old top I've had forever, Bill Blass jeans, my CL Rosella flats & my LV Damier Ebene Hampstead MM.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you kk & strs.


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, *klassic* .


----------



## LornaLou

I have been trying not to look on this forum much anymore because I am trying not to buy anymore CLs lol but here is my recent outfit, my Fuxia square suede Declic's with my jeans I designed myself


----------



## yazziestarr

Love the jean *Lorna*, especially the bow and zipper pull details and the color of the stitching (purple is my fave)...and of course love love love the shoes!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you  That means a lot to me!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts- *thank you hunny!

*batty- *you look great, I love the Rosella flats! 

*klassic- *thank you so much!!!

*lorna- *you look fab! love it!


----------



## slpceline

Lorna! Love the jeans! So feminine yet bad-ass at the same time!


----------



## rdgldy

Lorna, I love your gorgeous declics, and the jeans are amazing!


----------



## Aniski

Lorna you look amazing!  And love your shoes & jeans too!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you


----------



## strsusc

Love those jeans!!!  They are TDF



LornaLou said:


> I have been trying not to look on this forum much anymore because I am trying not to buy anymore CLs lol but here is my recent outfit, my Fuxia square suede Declic's with my jeans I designed myself


----------



## KlassicKouture

Just fab, *Lorna*!


----------



## oxox

I love it, *Lorna*!


----------



## gymangel812

*Lorna* - those declics are amazing!! those are on my to-get list. btw, did you used to go to honestforum?


----------



## BattyBugs

Lorna, you look great. I love the details on your jeans. The shoes are fabulous, too.


----------



## cts900

Your look is perfection, *Lorna*! Your design is wonderful.


----------



## wonderwoman9

WOW Lorna!! Love love love the outfit!!  Just perfect!


----------



## jancedtif

LornaLou said:


> I have been trying not to look on this forum much anymore because I am trying not to buy anymore CLs lol but here is my recent outfit, my Fuxia square suede Declic's with my jeans I designed myself



Love it all*Lorna*!!!


----------



## LornaLou

gymangel812 said:


> *Lorna* - those declics are amazing!! those are on my to-get list. btw, did you used to go to honestforum?



I did  I was a mod there for a while and I do DenimBlog now. 

Thank you so much everyone for the really nice comments


----------



## DitaMakeup

Lorna, this is just perfect!


----------



## erinmiyu

looks cute *batty*! i really love those flats!
*lorna* - those declics are so dreamy!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna*, perfect color scheme!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Erin.


----------



## babysweetums

thanks cts900, aniski, dukeprincess, battybugs, strsusc


----------



## SassySarah

Lorna - I LOVE your jeans and your Delcis!!!


----------



## SassySarah

I just posted this in my collection thread, but I thought I'd post here too.  In Times Square the other night in my red patent VP's, dress BCBG Maxazria, Gucci Sukey, WHBM bracelet, random necklace, black Michele Deco watch.


----------



## BattyBugs

You look fantastic, Sarah!


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> You look fantastic, Sarah!



Thank you Batty


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Lorna: I am loving those skinny jeans with ankle zippers!! Awesome!!


----------



## Aniski

You look great Sarah!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love your dress *Sassy.*

Very nice jeans *Lorna*


----------



## slpceline

On my way to dinner. Tommy cardigan over Banana Republic wrap dress. Nude patent Joli Noeud Dorcet.


----------



## cts900

*slpceline*: The shape looks soooooo sexy, flirty, and fun on you.  Best part of the outfit is that gorgeous smile! 
*Sassy*: You look absolutely fabulous in every way.  I love the spirit in your picture.


----------



## rdgldy

*slpceline*, I adore nude joli noueds, and I love how you combined them with the cute little wrap dress.
*Lorna*, I just noticed the little bow detail at the top of the zippers.  Fabulous!!
*Sassy*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Aniski

slpceline - you look great!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look really pretty, slp.


----------



## cts900

Me in my first Olive LG outfit.  It's true love.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^


----------



## Aniski

cts you look so cute!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice, cts!


----------



## nexisfan

*Lorna*, those jeans are pretty sweet! Did you make them yourself or you just designed them and a company made them for you? Either way, that entire outfit is absolutely perfect!! Gorgeous color!!

*slpceline*, you are just stunning!! Love the outfit, and the nude jolis are perfect with your skin tone! Gorgeous!

*CTS*, that dress is super flattering on you, and of course the Loubs are the icing on the cake! Love that olive color, it'll be so awesome in the fall. It's hard for me to think about fall though with "feels like" temps of 105º and 90% humidity daily... ugh. But it's a great combo!


----------



## phiphi

that's a great dress *sassy*
cute jeans *lorna* - the bow are a nice detail
*slp* i love the joli noeud on you but your best accessory is that gorgeous smile! 
*cts* you are just too freaking cute in that outfit! love how you are dressed!!! 10! 10!! i love the lady gres and she is perfect on you!


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you everyone for the kind comments.
*CTS *- you look fabulous!  I love the olive green LG's
*slpceline *- love your look and the Jolie Noeuds!


----------



## cts900

*handbag*: 
Thank you my sweets *Aniski* and *Batty*!!
*nexisfan*: Thank you, hun.  I start the fall semester mid-August so that is EXACTLY what I was doing--trying on fall looks!  And it was hot as heck while I took that photo....but totally worth the agony .
*phi:* Thank you, love! I think this is what I am going to wear on the staff development day when the faculty all get together to begin the fall semester.  I think my LGs will be the topic of much conversation as most of my colleagues wear garden clogs and sneakers.
*Sassy*: Thanks so much!


----------



## KlassicKouture

My first time posting anything other than my shoes on here LOL

I really hate taking pictures right now because I'm feeling very self-conscious after gaining a lot of weight, but DBF snapped a pic of me while we were out last night at my best friend's "Going to Law School" party.






Romper I randomly picked up at Macy's and my most-worn pair of CL's (for now)...NP's


----------



## KlassicKouture

Once again, gorgeous look *Sarah*! I'm sure you had a great time in NYC!!

Very sexy, *slpceline*!! That skirt is awesome!

You look fantastic, *cts*! Those LG's are perfection on you!!


----------



## nexisfan

^*KK*, you are gorgeous! And your legs are incredible!


----------



## erinmiyu

*sassy* - love your outfit! looks like a fun time 
*cts *- the LGs debut is lovely!
*slpceline *- i love your outfit and smile!
*KK* - you look sexy personified! love the romper!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *KK* and *erin*! 
*Klassic*! You are gorgeous.  Your face is so warm and welcoming and I would die for those _legs_! Not a thing to be self-conscious about there woman, you are a stunner.  Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## strsusc

*Klassic *you look hawt, hawt , hawt!!!  And those legs...

Amazing! 



KlassicKouture said:


> My first time posting anything other than my shoes on here LOL
> 
> I really hate taking pictures right now because I'm feeling very self-conscious after gaining a lot of weight, but DBF snapped a pic of me while we were out last night at my best friend's "Going to Law School" party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romper I randomly picked up at Macy's and my most-worn pair of CL's (for now)...NP's


----------



## strsusc

*cts* those gres were made for you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you so much *nexis*, *erin*, *cts*, and* strs*! You have really made my day.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*slpceline- *love the outfit! 

*cts- *what a hot mama

*KK- *You look fab!!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

KlassicKouture said:


> My first time posting anything other than my shoes on here LOL
> 
> I really hate taking pictures right now because I'm feeling very self-conscious after gaining a lot of weight, but DBF snapped a pic of me while we were out last night at my best friend's "Going to Law School" party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romper I randomly picked up at Macy's and my most-worn pair of CL's (for now)...NP's



You are gorgeous! Don't let anyone tell you different. Hapiness is a state of mind and confidence is as well. Work it chica!


----------



## cts900

^^

*dezy* & *strsusc*: Thank you my lovelies! Getting' in the fall mindset already!


----------



## BattyBugs

KK, you are beautiful! Gorgeous hair and great legs, plus all the rest...fabulous!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*dezy*-thank you so much!

*handbag*-you're right, almost birthday twin. Thanks!

*Batty*-you're too kind! Thank you!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

going to church.... first outing in my Decocolico (need to broken in).


----------



## handbag_newbie

Here's my church outfit for today


----------



## strsusc

*bag & newbie* looking good ladies!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Bag*, I love this look...especially the CL's paired with your Hermes bag!

*handbag*, what a cute outfit!!


----------



## cts900

*bag*: you look so sophisticated and well put together. Very nice.
*handbag*: I absolutely adore the shape of your blouse. Super cute and flattering.


----------



## Aniski

KK - you look so great!!
Bag - very smart!
handbag - love the pop of color the shoes produce!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I've missed so much!

*slp:* Work it woman, you look awesome!

*cts:* Another home run!  As always, you look beautiful! 

*Klassic:* Hottie with a gorgeous body!   

*bag:* Love your Decs!  Especially with your H!

*handbag:* I adore the color of your Simples!


----------



## BattyBugs

Looking very nice, Bag & Handbag.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you so much, *Aniski*!

*Duke*, that means the world to me since your figure is TDF!


----------



## Bag-terfly

WoW, everyone looks fabulous!  I love this thread.... still working my way back through them though.  

*Strsusc* - Thank-you! 

*KlassicKouture* - Thanks!  Latey I've only been reaching for my CLs and H bags, especially can't go without my CLs.  

*cts900* - Thanks for the sweet comment!

*Aniski *- Thank-you! 

*Dukeprincess* - Thanks!  My Decs are so comfy.  This one will probably get lots of use this Fall.  I was going to let go of this H bag, but after going through my closet and shoes, I've realized how much I need to keep it.  

*BattyBugs* - Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## erinmiyu

*bag* - the decs are gorgeous!
*handbag* - very cute outfit


----------



## cts900

You are so sweet, *Duke*. Thanks love .


----------



## erinmiyu

getting ready to go to dinner with a friend i haven't seen in ages!

dvf ladybug celosa
nude kid simples 85


----------



## cts900

*erin*! That dress is _adorable_ and you make it look soooooo good.


----------



## rdgldy

*erin*, very pretty!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Eeep!  I love the Celosa!   *erin*

*Klassic:* You were rocking that romper.  Enough said.  So hold that head up high woman!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very pretty, erin.


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *cts*, *rdgldy*, *duke* & *batty*!


----------



## strsusc

*erin* that dress is too cute and those CLs complement it so beautifully!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pique Circe:


----------



## Aniski

erin & DC, you both look amazing!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Awwww shucks *kicks rock and looks down bashfully* You ladies sure know how to make a girl feel great about herself! Thank you, *Duke*! 

*Erin*, I just adore ladybugs! I'm sure your friend was especially happy to see you...you look so good!! 

*DC*, I can't pick just one thing to comment on. It's ALL fab! I need details on that outfit, missy! Where's the blouse and skirt from?


----------



## cts900

*DC*!!!!!! Wowza!!!!! You look so good that you have inspired me NOT to eat dessert tonight. Hot Hot Hot!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

DC, I'm so jealous. I wish I could wear that sort of outfit in the arizona heat!


----------



## DC-Cutie

You Girls are the sweetest 

*CTS* - go ahead and have desert, this pic was taken after my greddy arse ate a plate of hot wings, so I had to do some serious sucking in of stomach - LOL...

*KK* - thank you .  The skirt is from Ann Taylor and the shirt from J. Crew


----------



## rdgldy

DC-Cutie said:


> Pique Circe:


*DC-*those legs, OMG!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*newbie- *you look great! 

*bag- *fab!

*erin- *so cute! 

*dc- *hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sunday was my niece and nephew's Baptism. Here are my lavender Gerissimos with Anthro dress and necklace and LV clutch


----------



## KlassicKouture

I love the lavendar and turquoise together, *dezy*!


----------



## mzbag

The modeling pics are so beautiful starting to like the shoes and boots!

I have to get me a pair in the near future!


----------



## woody

*DC *- love those pique cires styled like that.  I wasn't sure how to wear them and now I'm rushing around to see if there are any remaining.  How did they go size wise for you?

*
Dezy *- love those lav greissimos.  They look great!


----------



## strsusc

*DC* what can I say, those shoes were made for you! 

*dezy* you are always so put together!  It is truly inspiring (p.s. that necklace is TDF)!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Everyone looks fantastic!  Here's me before going to work.  Express dress, JCrew belt, CL Lady Gres.





And here's me at a playground/soccer field in my CL Espadrilles


----------



## BattyBugs

*DC*: You look amazing! The more I see the Pique Circe's, the more I want a pair.
*Dezy*: You look so pretty!
*Wanna*: Very nice!


----------



## surlygirl

*erin *- love the ladybug print! you look so sassy! that dress looks made for you!
*dc *- as usual, it takes seeing you "style up" a pair that I have to motivate me to actually wear them! you look fantastic! love the styling on the piques ... will definitely have to try this at home!
*dezy *- what a lovely outfit!!! the lavender suede just pops. very pretty!
*wanna prada* - love both looks! especially those fab lady gres ... looks gorgeous with the dress!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's mine....


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Ladies! And WOW Asia, you look super hot! Great backdrop of Vegas.


----------



## BattyBugs

Looking great, Asia!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks so much ladies for the lovely comments, you know how to make a girl blush 



woody said:


> *DC *- love those pique cires styled like that. I wasn't sure how to wear them and now I'm rushing around to see if there are any remaining. How did they go size wise for you?


 
Thanks *Woody* - I size to my TTS for CLs which is a 40 and they fit PREFECTLY!  These were an eBay bargain of a lifetime, I couldn't pass up.  

*Dez* - you look beautiful, always so elegant.  I was thinking of getting that necklace a few weeks ago and passed on it, but you've made me do some rethinking 

*Asia* - HOT, HOT, HOT!!!  The dress, the shoes, the Vegas backdrop 
*wannaprada -* very nice 

*Surly* - thank you, boo!  I have you to thank for helping me pull the trigger on these beauties.  I wore them all day yesterday, managed to navigate on Metro all the way home and I have to say, these might be the most comfortable CLs, yet!!!  Matter of fact, I have them on again today   Now open that closet of yours and get to "styling up"!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Klassic, mzbag, woody, strsusc, batty, surly, dc-cutie- *thank you all!!!

*wanna- *you look great! 

*asia- *you look hot!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC:* Fabulous, as always!  I have that belt in black! 

*dezy:* You look beautiful!

*wannaprada:* I love your style!

*Asia:* Hot! Hot! Hoooootttt!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*wanna*-I really like the first dress you're wearing...they definitely compliment those gorgeous shoes! 

*Asia*-You look sinfully gorgeous in Vegas!


----------



## cts900

*Asia*: Your smile is your most beautiful accessory!
*wanna*: I love both looks.  Beautiful!
*dezy*: Always so polished and pretty.  I think that necklace is amazing. 



DC-Cutie said:


> *CTS* - go ahead and have desert, this pic was taken after my greddy arse ate a plate of hot wings, *so I had to do some serious sucking in of stomach* - LOL...



I don't believe you .  You _always_ look so perfectly fit and toned.  I think your body is gorgeous.


----------



## laurenam

Looking good ladies!!

*Asia*, that dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## strsusc

*wannaprada* love both outfits!  You look amazing! 
*Asia* you look hot hot hot!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

strsusc said:


> *DC* what can I say, those shoes were made for you!



i second that *DC*!  i wish i would have seen these pics sooner but instead i missed a sweet deal on some Pique Cires in my size


----------



## melialuvs2shop

everyone looks amazing!  i have a lot of catching up to do...  i need outfit ideas for my upcoming vegas trip


----------



## authenticplease

MeliaYou do have alot of catching up to do....so glad to see you here!

Dezy- LOVE your color combos!  I have to say that the CL lavendar is amazing, they look wonderful on you!
DC- Just stunning, such a drop dead outift.....shoe twin!  I agree that the Pique Cire is incredibly comfy.
Erin- You look lovely......love your dress
Asia- SMOKIN".......love the backdrop!
Wanna- Love your work look!  Hehe....I thought I was the only one to wear espadrilles to the soccer field


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks *Duke, CTS, & Melia*  
Yayyyyy - *AuthenticPlease* - we're shoe twins 

breaking in my Pique Cire one more day.  I really love this shoe...


----------



## jeshika

*DC*, love the way it looks on you!!!!


----------



## phiphi

*dezy* stunning!! what a gorgeous necklace you have on too! loves it!
*DC* dear goodness lady! you are killing it in the pique cires!! 
*erin* - love the outfit!! your dress is soooo cute!
*asia* - very hot outfit! the backdrop is great too!
*wanna* - just beautiful! 
can't wait to see your vegas outfits *melia*!


----------



## Aniski

Dezy - love your outfit!
Wanna - nice!!
Asia - OMG!
DC - gorgeous skirt!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dc*, looking good! You have a great figure dear!


----------



## cts900

^^Yes! This! I could not agree more!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you so much for the lovely compliments *jeshika, Aniski, cts900, PANda_USC & phiphi*


----------



## sobe2009

*Dezy*, u look gorgeous, love love the whole outfit and congrats on the baptism of your niece and nephew


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love the entire outfit *DC*!  And we are necklace twins!


----------



## strsusc

*DC* another amazing look!  You are too fab for words!


----------



## heatherB

*DC*, those Pique Cire are perfection on you!


----------



## sugarpie23

DC you look cute lady! That is an appropriate work outfit


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Duke, cts, melia, authentic, phi, ani- *thank you!!! 

*sobe- *yay you're back!!! thank you honey! 

*dc-*wow you look so great!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

DC those piqued look amazing on you!!


----------



## chelleybelley

*DC*, I LOVE your outfit!  Those piques look phenomenal on you!


----------



## LornaLou

You ladies look gorgeous!! I love your outfits


----------



## crazzee_shopper

geez. i'm always so behind on this thread.

You ladies look absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## lolitablue

erinmiyu said:


> getting ready to go to dinner with a friend i haven't seen in ages!
> 
> dvf ladybug celosa
> nude kid simples 85


 
Love this!! I need this dress, my dear!!! 

cts, bag, kk, did I miss any of you, lovelies?  Always fabulous!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Miss T.

*DC*, those Pique Cire are fabulous! And I love the skirt too, it is a perfect combination.


----------



## jenayb

DC, I have to admit that I am a little mad at you. Please stop posting fabulous pictures of your Piques... My bank account thanks you.


----------



## jenayb

Also, here is my first post in this thread. Sorry about the crappy bathroom pic taken with my Blackberry - I'm at work. :shame:

Random dress from Nordstrom, Bianca slings


----------



## Dukeprincess

^ Very nice *Jenay*!


----------



## Aniski

Jenay, you look amazing!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You are workin' it, *Jenay*!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you, ladies!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hot mama *Jenay*!!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hot mama *Jenay*!!


----------



## strsusc

*jenay* how does anyone around you get any owrk done you looking so hawt at the office???

Love the Bianca Slings on you btw!


----------



## jenayb

strsusc said:


> *jenay* how does anyone around you get any owrk done you looking so hawt at the office???
> 
> Love the Bianca Slings on you btw!


 
LOL!!! Thank you!!


----------



## cts900

Seriously sexy, *Jenay*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Gotta love the bathroom mirrors. Lookin' great, Jenay!


----------



## BattyBugs

Speaking of bathroom mirrors...a trip to the movies with my hubby earlier today. My Rosella flats, AE jeans and a Columbia blouse. I'm all about flat, casual shoes (until I get my Reuben booties and my Luly's broken in, that is).


----------



## strsusc

those flats look great on you *batty*


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks strs. They really are comfy. I think I have my Reuben booties broken in...now I just have to learn how to walk in them.


----------



## slpceline

jenaywins said:


> Also, here is my first post in this thread. Sorry about the crappy bathroom pic taken with my Blackberry - I'm at work. :shame:
> 
> Random dress from Nordstrom, Bianca slings



You look great! I'm curious, though: what would you have said if someone had walked in on you taking a picture of yourself in front of the mirror in the washroom?!?  
(I've never used this emoticon before. It seemed appropriate.)


----------



## slpceline

DC-Cutie, I love your outfit! I am *all* about blazers with folded-up sleeves and a skirt. Love it!


----------



## Aniski

Batty - those rosella flats look great!  You look very comfy!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, Aniski. I was very comfy.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Speaking of bathroom mirrors...a trip to the movies with my hubby earlier today. My Rosella flats, AE jeans and a Columbia blouse. I'm all about flat, casual shoes (until I get my Reuben booties and my Luly's broken in, that is).



Batty, love those flats!!



slpceline said:


> You look great! I'm curious, though: what would you have said if someone had walked in on you taking a picture of yourself in front of the mirror in the washroom?!?
> (I've never used this emoticon before. It seemed appropriate.)



Hehe, I thought of that...... I have no clue, but I sure would ha e been embarrassed!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Jenay.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Batty*, you look great! I bet DH thought he was the man with a hottie like you on his arm!!


----------



## cts900

Love your jeans, *batty*.  I bet the color is perfect with your Rosellas!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, KK & CTS. My hubby is a doll. I could look like warmed over dog poop and he would still think I look great. Thankfully, we are both jeans/t-shirt kind of people.


----------



## elfgirl

A quick pic of me (taking advantage of the great mirrors in Anthropologie)

H-H Cinder dress
Linea Pelle belt (a gift from *cts900*!)
my UHG Cathedrales!


----------



## rdgldy

*elf*, I love your look!!  Those cathedrales.........


----------



## Aniski

*elf* you look amazing!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*elf* - absolutely lovely


----------



## cts900

*elf*: The neckline of your dress is gorgeous and I knew you would absolutely _rock_ that belt. Perfection head to toe!


----------



## cts900

Here I am on my way out to a very causal lunch with DH and kids in my Olive LGs....


----------



## Aniski

*cts* you look great!  I wish I could do casual as well as the ladies on here!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *you look great! 

*batty- *love the rosellas! I can't wait to find another pair! 

*elf- *you look gorgeous!!!

*cts- *such a perfect casual outfit, the LGs are a wonderful touch


----------



## BattyBugs

Elf, you look gorgeous.
Cts, I love your casual look. The LGs are perfect.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*elf*, you look amazing!

*cts*, I need to do casual like you do! Fabulous!!


----------



## phiphi

*dc* love love!
cute outfit *jenay*! 
looking great *batty*! 
*elf* fantastic as always! 
*cts* you rock the LG like no other!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *phi, Klassic, Batty, dezy*, and *Aniski*! Flowers and hugs to you all . I wish I could say I rock casual looks often...but I am always in dresses and skirts. This was a very rare day for me .


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *rdgldy*, *Ani*, *crazzee*, *cts* (), *dezy*, *Batty*, *Klassic *& *phi*!  I love this dress, and I think it works really well with the Cathedrale.  

*c*, you look so summery and relaxed!  I love it!   The LG look perfect. 

*Batty*, I love the flats! They're such a great casual shoe.


----------



## cts900

^^ Thank you, love. They _feel_ perfect!


----------



## erinmiyu

*jenay* - $%#@, girl! smokin!
*batty* - those flats are so cute! 
*elf *- you are adorable! your shoes are TDF
*cts* -  the bright pop of blue and the LGs!


----------



## strsusc

*elf* you are gorgeous!!!  Love your dress and those cathedrals are TDF!!!!

*cts* looking to cute and those LG are made for you!


----------



## soleilbrun

DC-Cutie said:


> Pique Circe:


 I love the shoes. They are great with your skin tone.  You have fabulous outfits also!


----------



## noah8077

So my dearest nakedmosher told me I should pair these together for a wedding at the end of this month.  And besides her nudging I need more support.  Do the earring and bracelet work also?  

Pardon the wrinkles, improper undergarments, and my undone face/hair.






Thanks!!!


----------



## strsusc

^is it a daytime or evening wedding?


----------



## noah8077

Afternoon.  More casual that not I believe.


----------



## strsusc

Perfect for an afternoon wedding! IMHO I would wear the bracelet and opt for a smaller earring/ slightly more casual earring (they are both gorgeous and totally go together, but I would wear together for an evening event).  

No matter what you choose, you look amazing!  Hope that helps a little?!?


----------



## Aniski

Great outfit noah!!  I love the combo!  Naked was right!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

You look AMAZING *Noah!* I would go with no earring but tha'ts just me.


----------



## phiphi

loves it *noah*! it's perfect for an afternoon wedding but i also vote keep the bracelet but perhaps a smaller/no earrings.


----------



## cts900

*noah*--the color combo is gorgeous. I agree with* naked* and some of the other ladies about the earrings. I would not wear earrings at all.  LOVE the bracelet.


----------



## noah8077

Excellent!  Thank you all for the feedback.     I guess I shouldn't be scared of that color combo so I will go with my head held high and my tpfers support behind me!!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow Elf I love those!! They are stunning


----------



## laurenam

*Noah*, you look great! I'd go with no earrings or shorter earrings, but definitely keep the bracelet!


----------



## wannaprada

*Batty*:  Love the flats and your skinny jeans!
*Elf*:  You look amazing!
*cts*:  I love your color combo and your overall casual look. Those olive LG are TDF!!
*Noah*: Great color combo! And I agree with the ladies, small or no earrings is the way to go.  I skinny patent leather belt the same color as your CLs would also look fantastic, I think.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*elf:* You are simply beautiful!  Omigosh!   And those shoes!  Amazing!

*Cts:* I adore your outfit posts!  LOVE 

*noah:* That combo is perfect!  I'd wear some diamond studs and nix the longer earrings though.  But dang you look great too!


----------



## slpceline

*noah8077*: You look awesome! I would agree, though, the earrings are stealing the show from the bracelet. Perhaps studs would be best?
I *love* that bracelet, btw, _très_ Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany's. May I ask where it is from?


----------



## noah8077

Thank you everyone!! 

slpceline I sent you a message, it is a Stella & Dot piece.


----------



## cts900

Thank you very much* Duke* and *wanna*!


----------



## wannaprada

Here I am with my new Luly's after running some errands. My photographer (aka DH) wasn't around so I risked my life by standing on the tub to take the pic.  Excuse the mess!





J Crew cardi, Banana Republic t-shirt, Citizens of Humanity Leggings, CL Luly


----------



## cts900

^^Fabulous! You have gorgeous legs!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^:lolots: That's classic!

How do they feel? I'm still stretching mine out


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks* CTS*!! Handbag, they feel amazingly well, thanks to the built in platform.  It's easy to forget you're wearing a 5+ inch heel!  Love them!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Great, my 5'3" booty better not fall in them! Practice, practice, practice


----------



## wannaprada

^^  If I can do it, you can do it!


----------



## handbag_newbie

wannaprada said:


> ^^  If I can do it, you can do it!



 little engine that could I tell ya! I just took the socks out and I'm wearing them while I strass. They feel good!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look hot, wanna! I can only hope I look as good when I finally get to actually wear mine. I need many practice days in them, first.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*wanna*, you have a great figure! Those Luly's look awesome on you. But I am dying at the sight of you standing on the tub LOL!!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Batty and Klassic!  Klassic and Handbag:  DH also got a kick out of the photo when I showed him!  Thank goodness I didn't fall!


----------



## Aniski

Wanna you look great!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Heading out earlier today to our San Francisco TPF Meet


----------



## Aniski

*Bella* you look gorgeous!!  I love your entire outfit!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Elf*, fabulous outfit and nice work taking advantage of Anthro's mirrors!

*CTS*, love your Olive LG's and your outfit looks great!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *aniski*!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Aniski*!
*Bella*, nice outfit!


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *bella*! And _you_ look incredible. The outfit you chose is just way too perfect for your jaws. So chic. I hope the meet-up was fun and _fabulous_.


----------



## BattyBugs

You look awesome, Bella!


----------



## indi3r4

bella, you look fabulous as always!

This is what I wore for the meet up.. Shoe is Watersnake AD


----------



## Aniski

Cute *indi*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very cute, Indi!


----------



## cts900

*indi*! Your cardi is TDF....how pulled together you look.  I could never pull that off. You are fab.


----------



## strsusc

*bella* amazing as always!!!  Love your dress/tunic- is that bcbg?

*indi* love those ADs on you! 

Everyone looks so great for the meet up!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Bella*, you are oozing fierceness! I love that top you're wearing.

*Indi*, you look awesome!


----------



## carlinha

dinner with some norcal TPF-ers...
*maianh, me, crazzee_shopper, adctd2onlnshping*
i have on a T-bags dress and my violet eel LC SO





at the SF play day today
*bella, me, girl 6, chen chen, lavenderice*
i have on a temperley london dress and bronze cosmo ostrich VP
(and you've already seen *bella's* chic outfit!)


----------



## erinmiyu

*noah* - love the outfit, agree with others on bracelet and wearing different earrings!
*bella* - you are seriously the epitome of chic!
*carlinha* - thanks for sharing the pictures! looks like fun days out! also that temperley dress is TDF!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Bella* - simply beautiful.  ** still jealous you're so tall** 
*Indi* - love this look.
*maianh, Carlinha, crazzee_shopper, adctd2onlnshping, girl 6, chen chen, lavenderice - *


----------



## phiphi

*bella* - sooo chic! loves it!
cute outfit *indi*!
*maianh, C, crazzee, adctd, girl6, chen, lavenderice* such beautiful ladies - i love all of your outfits!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> dinner with some norcal TPF-ers...
> *maianh, me, crazzee_shopper, adctd2onlnshping*
> i have on a T-bags dress and my violet eel LC SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the SF play day today
> *bella, me, girl 6, chen chen, lavenderice*
> i have on a temperley london dress and bronze cosmo ostrich VP
> (and you've already seen *bella's* chic outfit!)



You ALL look Gorgeous Girls !
Bella: Love love your Top..
Maianh : Oh my Calypso ! Love it 
Carlinah.. show us that AMBER !


----------



## wannaprada

You ladies look amazing!! Oh how I wish there were TPFers where I live!


----------



## cts900

*maianh*: I love your color combo. Stunning. 
*Car #1*: That pattern is so feminine and fun.
*crazzee*: I always think you have the cutest cardigans and this one is especially adorable.
*adctd*: That blouse is TDF! I would love to see an up close shot of the detail.
*bella*: You already know what I think--you are flawless.
*Car again*: The COLOR of that dress and the shape on your body are just glorious!
*girl6*: WOWZA! You are _wearing_ that dress. Hot damn!
*chen*: That is how casual should be done. You look great! And I love that your candy pumps are the absolute star!
*lav*: Are those sparkles I see on your blouse?  And did you buy that dress????? So cute! 

You ladies are so inspiring.  I love how tPF brings such wonderful women together!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ladies, you all look fabulous.

(Remind me not to meet up with any of you until I can lose about 40 lbs.)


----------



## rdgldy

Not a complete outfit-but I will be wearing a black dress with this combo this afternoon.

Lanvin bag (ebay find)
Para la Cruz


----------



## Aniski

*Carlinha, maianh, crazzee_shopper, adctd2onlnshping, bella, girl 6, chen chen, lavenderice* you all look amazing!!!


----------



## Aniski

rdgldy said:


> Not a complete outfit-but I will be wearing a black dress with this combo this afternoon.
> 
> Lanvin bag (ebay find)
> Para la Cruz


----------



## PANda_USC

All of the ladies looked fabulous at the CL meet!!

My outfit for the CL meet. I brought two pairs, studded VPs and fuxia lizzie biancas. 
*
Thanks for letting me share!*


----------



## Aniski

They both look fab on you!!


----------



## phiphi

*rdgldy* that is such a fantastic pairing - can't wait to see the whole outfit!! 
*panda* you look amazing! hi s'mores * waves! *
me yesterday at a friend's wedding with black mini-glitter NPs.


----------



## Aniski

You look so great *phiphi*!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Oh *P!!!*  sooo sooo gorgeous!!

*Panda!* You are stunning! Love love love the studded VPs on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Panda, I love both shoe/bag matches.
Phi: you look beautiful.


----------



## cts900

*phi*: Your dress is incredible. You look AH-mazing.  I love your pose .  You look so relaxed and confident. 
*PANda*: Sister, you are a stunner. Both shoes are perfect for you and your energy must just light up every room you are in. Gorgeous.


----------



## strsusc

*Panda* another fabulous look; you always look incredible! 
*phiphi* love your dress and that purse is a classic!


----------



## phiphi

thanks *aniski & batty* 
dear *nakie* you are too sweet! 
*cts* - thank you! it was just such a great day  weddings!
thank you *strsusc*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bella:* You look great! 

*indi:* Wow, your entire outfit is fabulous!

*Carlinha:* I am so jealous you got to meet all of the lovely TPFers!  You guys look fantastic!

*phiphi:*  Are you sure the bride wasn't jealous of you?


----------



## surlygirl

wow! as always you ladies are looking fabulous!

*phi *- you look amazing! love the dress and the glitter nps are spectacular!


----------



## PANda_USC

*aniski*, thank you sweety!

*naked K*, thank you dear!! I love the studded vps. They add a little bit of fierceness to any outfit.

*phiphi P*, you look fabulous!!

*battybugs*, thanks so much! The matching with the 2nd pairing was unintentional, haha. 

*cts*, gah, you have a way with words! Your compliment brightened my day, ^_^. Thank you so much darling boo!

*strs*, thank you lovely!


----------



## erinmiyu

*panda* - you wear pink so well!
*phiphi *- beautiful summer outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*noah- *they look great together!

*wanna- *that is something I would have done, except I probably would end up on the floor, Luly's look great!

*bella- *you look fab! love the sweater!

*indi- *shoe twin! nice outfit!

*carla- *fabulous as always! Welcome to Cali sweetie!

*rdgldy- *love your Lanvin bag!

*panda- *both outfits look fab!

*phi- *perfect summer wedding outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Saturday was one of my friend's weddings, most gorgeous wedding ever! Wore my Anthro dress again and took my Glitter Titis out for their 2nd spin. I have good news! I stretched them out for the past 2 weeks and they are much less painful to wear now! Walking on grass was quite a pain, thank God I had DH to hang off of. But I actually wore them from 5pm-2am dancing, didn't have to run to the bathroom to take them off once! I'm sure all the champagne I drank helped with the pain too 

sorry for the rambling!











end of the night, I look a little disheveled lol


----------



## wannaprada

Beautiful *Dezy*!
Here I am in the bathroom at work, wearing a Saks Fifth Ave dress with my Declics:


----------



## wannaprada

^^not quite sure why it's appearing sideways, but if you click on the pic it will show up right.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*panda:* I am sorry I missed you hon, but you look AMAZING!  

*dezy:* The Titis totally compliment that dress.

*wanna:* Great work outfit!


----------



## erinmiyu

beautiful, *dezy*! you and your dh are an adorable couple!
*wanna*: love the outfit! i dream of black declics!


----------



## PANda_USC

*erinmiyu*, thank you dear!

*duke*, thank you so much sweety!! ^_^

*dezynr*, you look fabulous!! The shoes match the dress perfectly! And congrats on your friend's nuptials!

*wanna*, very chic!


----------



## Watersnake

Me at a clients dinner. Dress is Dries van Noten (I have postes some pics of that befor with the Coxinelles) But I just love so the dress so here it is with the Decolletes.


----------



## strsusc

^you look great and that dress is soooo pretty!


----------



## strsusc

the beautiful *dezy* strikes again!


----------



## Watersnake

^Totally agree! And as for Panda, phiphi, wannaprada and Carlinha and all you other gorgeous girls WAU! And thank you!


----------



## Aniski

*Dezy* you look amazing!  And you and DH make such a cute couple!!

*Watersnake* - look gorgeous!!


----------



## phiphi

omg *duke* you are too kind. i was just happy to get dressed up!
thank you sweet *surly*! 
merci lovely *panda*! now please send me your figure so i can wear an HL! 
thank you *erin*!!
*dezy* - you look fabulous! you and DH are so cute together!! happy to hear that the titis didn't hurt also!
*wanna* great outfit!!
OOOHH *watersnake* what a great dress! love the colour - it is perfect on you!


----------



## Aniski

nice outfit *wanna*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *Watersnake* you look amazing!


----------



## cts900

*PANda*: 
*Dezy*: You are such a luminous beauty. 
*Wanna*: I love that belt!
*Watersnake*: Your dress is sooooo pretty.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Dezy*: you are absolutely gorgeous!
*Wanna*: love that work outfit!
*Watersnake*: I love your dress!

Beautiful women, every one of you.


----------



## CoutureAddicted

*Dezy, Wanna and Watersnake* - HOT HOT HOT!!

On the weekend with my Cortos:


----------



## Aniski

Look great *couture*!


----------



## strsusc

*coutureaddict* love your look and your clutch!  Is that balenciaga? what style?


----------



## PANda_USC

*watersnake*, you look so elegant, ^_^

*couture*, lovely noir ensemble!


----------



## wannaprada

WOW Couture, you look fabulous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*wanna- *you look great and thank you!

*duke, erin, panda- *thank you all so much!

*watersnake- *you look beautiful!

*strsusc- *thank you!

*ani, phi, cts, batty- *you're all so sweet thank you so much! 

*coutureaddicted- *thank you! you look hot!


----------



## wannaprada

*Duke, Erinmiyu, Panda, Watersnake, phiphi, aniski, cts900, batty, couture and Dezy thank you all for the compliments.  I am having a ball checking out the great style of you and all the other CL TPFers!  You all inspire me!*


----------



## BattyBugs

Great look, *Couture*.


----------



## elfgirl

*noah*, I'm late to the party, but I love the dress and shoe combo!
*wannaprada*, LOVE the bathtub pic! You look great in your Lulys!
*Bella*, I adore your meetup outfit!  Who is that tunic by?  
*indi*, great look for the meetup! I really envy you NoCal ladies' ability to wear sweaters in August. 
Love the play day pics, *carlinha*!  Everyone looks so chic!
*rdgldy*, I like the shoe/bag combo with the Lanvin and Para La Cruz.
*Panda*, Panda, Panda...you kill me, woman. Always so fabulously put together and gorgeous!  (And...PUPPY! *squeaks*)
I love the print on your dress, *phi*! You look beautiful!
*dezy*, you and DH both look fabulous! I'm glad you got some stretching time in before you took the Titis out for such a long spin.  And on grass! 
*watersnake*, beautiful dress!  
Very chic, *Couture*!

Thank you *erin*, *strsusc*, *Lorna*, *wannaprada*, *Duke* & *Bella*!


----------



## cts900

*Couture*: That shot is incredible. It reminds me of the final frame of the pilot episode of Sex and the City. I can hear the music in my head....:tunes:


----------



## handbag_newbie

sorry for the crappy angle but I was still a little sick when I went out on Sunday for my cousin's going away party. She got a full ride to play softball at Auburn so I decided it was a special occasion to mold the Luly's to my feet before my birthday on Thursday


----------



## cts900

^^Such a cute blouse!  How is the breaking in coming along???

I had a work meeting today--my first of the semester--so naturally had to wear my Olive LGs again.  I would wear them all day every day if it was possible!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Gorgeous as always!

It went pretty well, I did the water in the freezer thing a couple of times and then the sock trick for a couple days after that and they stretched out pretty well! They honestly need a little more stretch but it was WAY more manageable than the first day I got them!


----------



## babysweetums

you look great handbag, i love your top!!
and cts i love how much your using your lg's i know how special they are to you!! gorgeous outfit sweetie!


----------



## BattyBugs

Shoe twin, you look great!
Cts, you look lovely.

Water in the freezer trick? I must have missed that one.


----------



## CMP86

Batty you put water in a plastic bag inside your shoe and then put it in the freezer to help it stretch out.


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *batty*!

well you know how water expands when it freezes over into ice? Well if you put water into a ziplock bag and pull it through to make sure the water is at the part that you want to stretch, you put the shoe in the freezer at an angle so that the water freezes at the toe box. The water will expand and stretch the shoe as it turns into ice. 

I'm a nerd I know I know!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh cool! Now I just have to wait until I can take them home to do that. In the meantime, I will just have to keep wearing them for as long as I can manage at work.


----------



## Aniski

Awww...*handbag* and *cts* you ladies look great!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *Aniski, Batty, babysweetums*, and *handbag*!  You ladies sure know how to make a gal feel good about herself .


----------



## phiphi

great pic *couture*!
glad to hear the lulys are starting to stretch for you *handbag*!
you look amazing *cts*! i'd wear LGs everyday too if i could look as put-together like you!


----------



## wannaprada

Handbag, aka my Luly shoe twin, and cts, you both look great! I so LOVE the LGs!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You look great,* handbag*! 

*cts*, your clothes are always flattering to your fantastic, curvy figure!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute *handbag!*

Ain't nothing wrong with curves Miss *Cts!*   You look gorgeous AS USUAL!


----------



## cts900

*phi*: You are far too kind. Thank you for the sweet words . You are so dear.
*wanna*: Thank you, hun.  I love them, too .
*Klassic*: Thank you, sweet K. I never know what is flattering but I do love being comfy! I wish I was brave enough to dress as cute as you do!
*Duke*: Awwwww, my lovely Duke. I can always count on you to make me feel beautiful! Thanks, love :kiss:.


----------



## strsusc

*cts* I love, love that color combination! And the plum looks amazing onyour skin tone! So beautiful girl! 

*handbag* so glad to hear your lulys are breaking in nicely and your outfit is too cute!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Thanks everyone! I got that shirt at a thrift store for $3 *tee hee*


----------



## BattyBugs

I love bargains!


----------



## Dayummy

About to become an LV owner, but how to decide which one? I love the iconic Mono Speedy 30, but the inside is so bare and minimal. The Neverfull is also an option in Azur. What to do please help! Also, anyone else reconsidering a Louis because of all the fakes? I don't want to spend all the money for people to question if it's a fake as I WOULD never ever carry a fake and it's a shame that people do. What is your take?


----------



## BattyBugs

I think you may have accidentally posted in the wrong part of the forum. This is all about shoes, here. But welcome to the board. 

(As for your choices, it would depend on whether or not you prefer hand held or shoulder carry purses. I  Louis Vuitton!)


----------



## lilflobowl

It's been a while since I logged onto tpf & everyone looks great!

Here's me @ a good friend's wedding; you can't see it but I was wearing Nude VPs:


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous, *lilflo*-good to see you!


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous dress, *lilflo*!


----------



## wannaprada

cts inspired me yesterday, so here I am today at work wearing my grey leather LGs:





Dress, cardigan, belt, necklace all J Crew.


----------



## surlygirl

fantastic, *wannaprada*! beyond chic & very Mad Men!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*cts*, you've definitely got the body for it! There's nothing to it but to do it. 

*lilflo*, that pic looks like it's straight out of a magazine!


----------



## phiphi

*lilflo* great dress!! love that picture
*wanna* i totally agree with *surly* - very mad men! loves it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*lilflo:* Wow, you look great!

*wanna:* You've been a showstopper at work lately woman!


----------



## lilflobowl

*rdgldy*, thank you, & it's great to be back! 

*surlygirl*, thanks! I got it 5 years back from Karen Millen; you can't see in that picture but it actually has about 3/4 butterflies embroidered sporadically around the dress 
*
KlassicKouture*, thank you! My friend was actually taking a picture of someone else & I happened to walk into the picture at that moment  

*phiphi*, thank you very much! 
*
Dukeprincess*, thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

Soooo behind in comments for this thread......I'll do my best.

wanna- I love your style, great outfits.

Bella- beautiful as always!!!

indi3r4- great outfit!

carlinha- great photos. LOVE your new avatar!

rdgldy- Awsome Para la Cruz!

PANda- You look great! love the lizzie biancas!

phiphi- Love your dress.....handbag.......and of course the shoes!

dezynr- you ALWAYS look great.

Watersnake- Very pretty dress, it looks great on you!

couture- Fabulous!

handbag- YAY for Luly's, cute outfit!

cts- Hello my friend! Adorable as always! 

lilflobowl- I LOVE your dress! So summery.


----------



## Aniski

*liflo* and *wanna* - ladies you look amazing!!


----------



## wannaprada

*Surly*, *phiphi*, *duke* and *nani*, thank you all so much!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Aniski*!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

* Aniski, strsusc, panda, wanna, dezy, batty, elf, phiphi * - You are all always so gracious with your compliments, thank you 

 Thank you * strsusc*!!  It is the Balenciaga giant gold flat handle clutch.  It looks small but it relly packs a punch - it can fit wallet, phone, camera, waterbottle and a cardigan inside 

*cts900* thank you!!! i will take that as a big compliment as i am absolutely obsessed with SATC...its totally normal that I consider carrie, miranda, charlotte and sam to be included in my group of best friends, right?


----------



## KlassicKouture

*wanna*, fab as usual!

*Couture*, I always love your pics and outfits!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

DBF got me flowers for my birthday! Very sweet of him. 

Once again, wearing my go-to pair--black patent NP's


----------



## phiphi

*KK* you look AMAZINGGORGEOUS!!! happy birthday again sweets! hope you got spoiled rotten today!


----------



## Aniski

You look gorgeous KK!!  And happy birthday!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Happy Birthday almost birthday twin AKA *Klassic!!!!*


----------



## surlygirl

awww, happy birthday, *KK*! you look gorgeous!


----------



## NANI1972

*KK*- you look gorgeous!!! Woohoo you sexy thang! Happy B-day, minez is Sunday. Leos rock!


----------



## cts900

CoutureAddicted said:


> *cts900* thank you!!! i will take that as a big compliment as i am absolutely obsessed with SATC...*its totally normal that I consider carrie, miranda, charlotte and sam to be included in my group of best friends, right?*



^^Heck yes! I have TWO SATC pictures on the inside of my closet.  I feel like I am channeling the gals when I get dressed . 

*NANI*: Hey sweets! Thank you so much!
*wanna*: Yay shoe cousin ! You look absolutely prefect and the LGs are TDF!!!!!
*lilflo*: That is a great photo--so full of energy and life. I love it.  
*strsusc*: Thank you, hun. It is one of my most beloved colors to wear!
*Klassic*: Thank you for being so sweet. I love your picture! Your dress is beautiful and so are those flowers! Well done to DBF!  I hope you were treated like a princess all day long!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Awww thank you, *phiphi*! I've definitely been spoiled today...and I'm loving it! 

Thank you, *Aniski*! 

Hey almost birthday twin--*handbag*! Thanks, hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow! 

You're too kind, *surlygirl*! Thank you! 

*Nani*, thank you so much and you are so right--Leo's are the best!! Enjoy your special day on Sunday!


----------



## cts900

^^Hey! We posted at the same time. I love it when that happens! And I agree that you Leos are pretty fierce!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you so much, *cts*! You're so sweet!! And I think we're ALL pretty fierce!!


----------



## authenticplease

Klassic- Happy Birthday from one Leo to another!  You look stunning and so lovely with your flowers....what a sweetie to send them to you 

Lilflobowl- Great to see you! Incredible shot.....love, love, love your dress!!

CTS- Amazing and your LGs look pretty good too

Noah- I love your color combo!  You will stand out beautifully

Rdgldy- Your PLC are TDF.....and combined with the Lanvin

Wanna- So classy and elegant!

Handbag- You are rockin' your Lulys!!

Bella-Just stunning!  LOVE how the pattern on your beautiful sweater echos your Jaws!!

Carlinha- So lovely and feminine, as always:O)

Hope I did not miss anyone...just so many lovely modeling shots to see!  I feel like a kid in a candy store


----------



## authenticplease

I had meetings all day and it was miserably hot so I dressed comfy. Of course, everyone needs to take lunch and Saks just happened to be having the Chanel trunk show

Blue jersey knit dress from NMLC
Vintage yellow/blue CLs.....I don't know their name but love them!












Bear with me....hopefully I will get better at taking photos of myself.  (And I will Windex my dirty mirror!)


----------



## cts900

Aw, *authentic*...thank you so very, very much! The color of your dress is gorgeous and I am a _big fan_ of vintage CLs. Beautiful!
*Klassic*: I have to agree with you on that!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *authentic*! So many Leo's on the board...love it!

And you look incredible!


----------



## rdgldy

*authentic-*you are my fraternal shoe twin.  Mine are fuschia and turquoise.  Don't you just love them!!  We need to see your collection already.  I know it must be amazing.
*klassic-*happy birthday!


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous combo *authentic*!!  Look cute!!


----------



## wannaprada

*KK*-- Beautiful!!  Thanks for the compliment and Happy Birthday! artyhat:
*cts*-- thanks shoe cousin!  
*authentic*-- Thanks so much and LOVE the outfit!!  Those shoes are tdf!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you *rdgldy* and *wanna*!


----------



## ::Nicole::

my outfit (dorothy perkin's top + guess skinny jeans + CL bow T) today for dinner + a few drinks with my girl friend


----------



## Jönathan

*Nicole,* Very cute!


----------



## cfellis522

*Nicole*  Very cute!  Love the pink contrast!  Cara


----------



## ElisaBr13

Authentic, love the color combination!! 
Nicole, you look so casual, but yet so CHIQUE!

I went to diner with some of my girl friends last thursday and used my Clou Noeud for the very first time. I took the picture at Saks while i was in the Chanel department (heaven).


----------



## heatherB

^ *Elisa*, love your look! Sorry if this is weird, but you have amazing quads! What do you do to stay in shape?


----------



## ElisaBr13

Thanks so Much Heather.  Quads has always been my strong point, but lots of leg press, squats, lunges, and most importantly leg extensions will definitely get you big quads!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies everyone looks amazing!!!!

*nani and  elf- *thank you  girls!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Nicole*, you have a great figure! 

*Elisa*, you're so beautiful!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Nicole*, love the pop of pink. U look great!!
*Elisa*, WOW!! U look amazing and those shoes are TDF!!. Are u at Boca Mall on that picture?


----------



## ElisaBr13

Thanks so much *KK*, you lovely tpfers sure know how to make a girl feel good 

@*Sobe*, yes im at Boca Mall


----------



## sobe2009

^  u look familiar. Maybe I have seen u around the shoe section sometime  , happy to see people from South Florida in the forum.


----------



## Aniski

Nicole - definitely rocking those bow-ts.
Elisa - love your outfit!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Sobe*,  South Florida is really one big "small world"   

*Aniski*, thank you. Both the shorts and top is from BCBG Generation, i love that store.


----------



## roussel

Elisa I love your outfit with the CNs.


----------



## BattyBugs

I missed most of yesterday. Trying to look at this site on my iPod is difficult. Love the outfits, Authentic, Nicole & Elisa!


----------



## SassySarah

ElisaBr13 said:


> Thanks so Much Heather.  Quads has always been my strong point, but lots of leg press, squats, lunges, and most importantly leg extensions will definitely get you big quads!



Lunge lunge lunge, squat squat squat!!!  That has been my life for the last year and a half and still a work in progress.  Just got certified to teach Body Pump too if you've ever heard of it, we like to lunge and squat in that class....


----------



## Dukeprincess

*authentic:* You look amazing! 

*Elisa:* Wow, you are beautiful!


----------



## ::Nicole::

thanks *Jönathan*, *cfellis522*, *ElisaBr13*, *sobe2009*, *Aniski*, *BattyBugs* for the compliments 

*KlassicKouture* : thanks, i'm actually so happy that i shed some pounds and now i managed to fit into a skinny jeans! 

i've got so many nice compliments when i wore the bow t today.. especially from guys! haha.. they can't help but to notice my shoe coz of the shocking pink..


----------



## Popsicool

*Nicole* I just LOVE that pop of colour!!! It's stunning, I can see how you'd get a lot of compliments. 

*Elisa* you are rocking those.  And you're GORGE!!


----------



## robos89

Elisa, you're so hot!!!! Bananas, to quote some Rachel Zoe. Yay for those Floridians.

All you ladies are to gorgeous for this site. There needs to be a tPF runway show.


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok ladies here is my DIY project (almost done)...I just turned to show the completed sides HAHA


----------



## handbag_newbie

Option #1 for dinner shoes:

Turq simples






Option #2

Luly's!


----------



## wannaprada

Great job on the shoes handbag!! And I may be bias, but I vote for the Luly's!!! However, you can't go wrong with either choice; they both look great!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I wore the Luly's haha


----------



## cts900

*handbag*: Every shoe was perfect--you look great! The dress is so flattering to your shape. Nice. 
*Elisa*: You are adorable. Great outfit and great location!
*Nicole*: I LOVE that top. Your body is gorgeous


----------



## Aniski

handbag - they all look amazing!!  You DIY job looks amazing!!


----------



## SassySarah

handbag - my vote was Luly's yay!!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Handbag, happy birthday. You are gorgeous and your wedding shoes came out perfect. Love the color combo.


----------



## BattyBugs

Handbag, your DIY look incredible. My vote for dinner shoes goes to...Lulys! Those are some killer sexy shoes (my shoe triplet). Hope you've had a fabulous day.


----------



## ct462

hi! I'm new to CL, so here's me in my decolletes shopping for more CL's 
everyone looks amazingly fabulous here!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look great & those are the perfect nude shoes for you.


----------



## Aniski

ct you look great!!  And those decolletes are your color!


----------



## cts900

Welcome, *ct*!! You look lovely.


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok ladies just got home and I survived my first night out with my Luly's! I honestly need to stretch the toebox because my pinkie toes were a bit scrunched, but not enough to ruin my night!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I wore these for about 10 minutes before I changed into my PJs because I forgot they were here! I already posted them in other threads but they are just TDF! 

Ladies, I present to you my first beige pair of greasepaint simples!


----------



## Aniski

Yay!! We are shoe twins handbag!!  They look great on you!!


----------



## ::Nicole::

*Popsicool*, that's the whole point of wearing a CL right?  for the attention AND compliments.. haha

*cts900*: thanks for the compliment.. well, i had to sacrifice my mcDonald's fries to keep this figure! hahaha


----------



## wannaprada

ct462:  welcome and love the shoes!
Handbag:  the simples look great!  I so need a pair of nude CLs!

We have casual Fridays at work, so today I am wearing a Rag and Bone blazer, J Crew t-shirt, Seven For All Mankind jeans and my VPs.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ looking chic as usual, *wannaprada*! love it.


----------



## surlygirl

*Elisa *- fabulous outfit with the Clou Noueds! you look fantastic! *runs off to do some squats*

*ct462 *- nothing like a nude decollete! you look classic & lovely!

*handbag *- can't go wrong with a black dress and CLs! each pair looks great!


----------



## ct462

*handbag* I love pairing nude shoes with black. Looks like someone just got her manicure 
*wannaprada* You look so classy at work, I especially love your pearls! JCrew is my fave!

Thank you battybugs, cts, aniski, surlygirl, and wannaprada for your lovely compliments and warm welcome! I hope theres more outfits to come, as I'm expecting pink satin t bows!


----------



## strsusc

*elisa* you are gorgeous!  And I love your outfit!  Where did you get that beautiful blouse? 
*handbag* love your new additions!  And those are so pretty! 
*ct* love those!!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Roussel, battybugs, dukeprincess, popsicool, robos, cts, surly and strsusc,* Thanks so much for all the lovely compliments. 

*strsusc* the outfit is from BCBG generation

*ct462*, love the outfit and love the chanel. 
*wannaprada*, you are gorgeous and very classy.


----------



## strsusc

^again, so cute!!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*ct*, you look great! So jealous of those camel patent Decollete's!!

*handbag*, you look lovely! 

*wanna*, it's more like Fabulous Friday for you!


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok back to reality! 

Wearing my H&M Capris and random top with my (new-to-me) birthday greasepaints


----------



## wannaprada

Thank you surlygirl, ct462, elisabr13, and Klassic! You ladies are too sweet!


----------



## strsusc

another cute outfit *handbag!!!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look lovely!


----------



## SassySarah

Getting ready for birthday outing #1 tonight:

Gap white skinny jeans, Collective Concepts top, VP Spikes making their debut!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

What a great Friday outfit, *Wanna*.
Another lovely look, *Handbag*.
*Sarah*, you look fierce!


----------



## alyssa08

looking fabulous, ladies ! happy birthday sarah AND handbag!

here's a picture from a wedding I went to recently... can you find me? :sunnies


----------



## BattyBugs

Brown hair, blue dress, nude heels, red sole. Yep! You look great!


----------



## Aniski

Wanna - looking great!!
handbag - love the outfit!
sassy - spikes look awesome!
alyssa - the red soles and blue dress?


----------



## alyssa08

yesss of course! I was stepping up the steps so that's why I'm in such an awkward pose. showed off the soles nicely though


----------



## Aniski

^^Like you planned it!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Sarah*, those jeans fit you perfectly!

What a cute pic, *alyssa*!


----------



## Aikandy

I try to stay out of this thread, b/c you ladies make me want to shop more.  Everybody's so stylish!  *You all wear everything so well*.  Simply FAB!


----------



## strsusc

*sassy* you look smokin!  Love those spikes on you! 

Happy B-Day!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks everyone.  I ended up changing my jeans to dark skinny distressed AG's.  I felt self conscious in the white ones.  I loved wearing the VP's last night.  Tonight will be Peacock Biancas!


----------



## cts900

*alyssa*: That picture made my day.  You should have it framed in your closet!
*Sassy*: You look fabulous as always.  Happy Birthday!
*handbag*: Your greasepaints are to die for and I love your top! You always look so happy. I love that. 
*wanna*: I adore your jewelry. Your co-workers must find it hard to get any work done with you always looking so fabulous around them! 



::Nicole:: said:


> *cts900*: thanks for the compliment.. well, *i had to sacrifice my mcDonald's fries* to keep this figure! hahaha



Yup. See therein lies the problem. I am unable to do that.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Happy Birthday, *Sarah*!!


----------



## alyssa08

thanks klassic!! 

cts, I'm glad you liked it  I thought it was fun trying to find myself in the millions of pictures and then seeing that peek of red. my bf was like "ope, there's you!" we just moved into a fabulous new apartment with a huge closet all to myself, too... I've been looking for some "art" to put up


----------



## cts900

^^I was totally serious.  It is a gorgeous photo anyway and the shoes make it a perfect piece of closet art. Do it!


----------



## wannaprada

Batty: thank you! I love casual Fridays!
Aniski: thanks so much!
Cts: you are too kind. They do get a kick out of my shoe collection, especially my CL's!


----------



## wannaprada

Here I am in a dress from New York & Co. with my Mumbai flats:


----------



## BattyBugs

Wanna, you are a very classy looking lady.


----------



## cts900

^^ITA! And I still think they look amazing on you, *wanna* .


----------



## Aniski

You look great wanna!!  That dress looks gorgeous!


----------



## strsusc

so pretty *wanna*


----------



## wannaprada

Thank you so much *Batty*!! 
*cts*: Thank you!!  I am so glad I didn't pass on them!
*Aniski*: Thanks! That dress is super comfortable! 
*strsusc*: Thank you!


----------



## slpceline

On my way to dinner with an Elie Tahari dress, and my most amazingly comfortable nude patent Clichy 100's that I had to jump through hoops to get. And of course, my little black cat Bellatrix  (She didn't come to dinner, however.)


----------



## surlygirl

you look fabulous, *slp*!!! just gorgeous! love your nude clichys!


----------



## AspenMai

slpceline i love your outfit... and the clichys... 

heres my first outfit photo... 
hopefully more to come...


----------



## ElisaBr13

Slp, u are HOT. I love ur hair, dress, and shoes!!! Bellatrix is adorable!!!


----------



## wannaprada

*slp*, your entire outfit is amazing!  Love the dress and the shoes!
*Aspen*, love your easy going chic look!


----------



## erinmiyu

*wanna* - agreed, you are gorgeous and i love your style!
*slp* - you look great! you have seriously the best smile!
*aspen* - very pretty outfit! i love the pop of blue


----------



## strsusc

*slpceline* I die over those nude clitchys!!!!  soo pretty and that dress is amazing! 

*aspen* your jacket is smokin!


----------



## slpceline

Aww, thanks *surlygirl, AspenMai, Elisa Br13, wannaprada, erinmiyu, and strsusc!*

strsusc: I really *love* those Clichy's! I had to get up at 3 in the morning a few days in a row to call Paris and Geneva about them, and finally I was able to get them shipped from the St-Honore boutique. Definitely no regrets!


----------



## Aniski

slpceline - love the outfit!
aspen - looking good!


----------



## cts900

*slpceline*: That is just such a perfect nude on you and your dress is so pretty!
*Aspen*: Looking great--and, yes, please post many more!


----------



## BattyBugs

*slp*: You look hawt!
*aspen*: great casual look!


----------



## DC-Cutie

You girls are lookin' good!!!

*SLP* - you look beautiful.  The colors in the dress work very well with your Clichy's.  All the hard work to get them paid off


----------



## authenticplease

Sassy-LOVE your studs!! You wear them well

Alyssa-Such a fun photo!  Love the 'find me' challenge

Aspen- So chic!

Wanna- Lovely and classy!

Slpce-Just stunning....your enthusiasum/happiness is obvious in your photo!  Love the dress, the shoes, your hair! but especially the smile.....so infectious!!  And Bellatrix is darling


----------



## phiphi

everyone is so fashionable and pretty!! loves it!

a group picture from weekend brunch with some lovely tpf'ers in their fab outfits: *fashioncr8z**, lolakitten, louboutinlawyer and dukeprincess*.


----------



## strsusc

^ looking good ladies!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I would just like to say that each and every one of the ladies was beautiful and I had an amazing time with them on Saturday!


----------



## Elsie87

^^^You all look amazing!


----------



## Aniski

You ladies all look amazing!!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi, that is such a cute picture!!


----------



## SassySarah

Everyone looks great!  Great taste in shoes and bags!


----------



## kett

You all look so dang cute! How fun.


----------



## kgirl<3

Love it!


----------



## erinmiyu

i love the picture, *phiphi*! everyone looks awesome!


----------



## wannaprada

Beautiful ladies!!


----------



## BattyBugs

All of you ladies look fabulous.


----------



## CMP86

This is what I wore to our Anniversary dinner

Forever 21 top
No Name skirt 
Black kid VP's


----------



## BattyBugs

You look so pretty, cmp! I love the color of your top.


----------



## woody

I really liked the multi-stripe damas last season 

Rosella flats courtesy of *authenticplease* via D&S post:






And the greissimo thanks to a heads up from *Surlygirl*:






Thanks so much *surly *and *authentic* for helping me get some awesome CL steals  Why I still look so short in those 14cm heels I'll never know ush:


----------



## BattyBugs

You look great! Love the new additions!


----------



## woody

^ Thanks *Batty*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Woody* - you look PERFECT .  and isn't *Surly* just the best?  She's my go-to girl when I'm on the hunt for something CL :urock:

*Phi, fashioncr8z, lolakitten, louboutinlawyer and dukeprincess* - you all look lovely.  Now, *Phi*, hand over the shoes and nobody gets hurt!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Classic look *cmp* and congrats on the anniversary!

*Woody*:  I LOVE those greissimos!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Happy Anniversary CPM, love the VPs and I love the color of your top!!!

WOODY, you look GREAT!!! Love the Rastas, love the outfit, love the skinny jeans!!!


----------



## kett

Woody you look so cute in both! I am a sucker for the multi damas too.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks so great! I'm away on vacation, but I have lots of pics for you all when I get back!


----------



## SassySarah

Working with the Gress Mules today


----------



## ElisaBr13

Sarah shoe twin, yet again, 3 and counting  I still have not worn mine, but I already have my outfit set aside for when i do 

Love the outfit, btw


----------



## SassySarah

^^ How funny Elisa!  Thanks I forgot to post it's BCBG top just got the other day (Yes I love BCBG) and capris from The Limited.


----------



## laurenam

^ I was going to ask you where you got your top! I love the whole outfit *Sassy!*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

you ladies look lovely as always

*CMP* - saw your post on CCLO. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Finally broken in and ready to be showcased

BCBG dress
CL ostrich Keops clutch
CL Anemones


----------



## Tenley10

gorgeous crazee!!!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie




----------



## BattyBugs

Sarah & crazee...both ladies looking wonderful.


----------



## Aniski

CMP - you look so lovely & congrats!
woody - both the rasta look gorgeous as do you!
sassy - that color looks so good!!
crazzee - you look absolutely amazing!  Love the whole outfit!


----------



## cts900

*crazzee*: You could not look more perfect. That dress is killer. 
*Sassy*: I LOVE your top!!!!!
*woody*: The multi damas is so amazing and both look even better on you. 
*CMP*: You look lovely and I wish you a very Happy Anniversary.
*phi*:_ I AM DYING_ over that picture. How cute each of you look in your perfect outfits, with your gorgeous bags, with your adorable pose, and in your INCREDIBLE shoes . Thank you sooooo much for posting.


----------



## erinmiyu

*cmp* - happy anniversary! you look lovely 
*woody* - ahhh you have two versions of the MC damas and they both look gorgeous on you!
*sassy* - i love your outfit! the top is fab!
crazee - i DIE. the anemones are amazing!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Dukeprincess said:


> I would just like to say that each and every one of the ladies was beautiful and I had an amazing time with them on Saturday!



You're the sweetest! Next time we go shopping in YOUR 'hood, deal?


----------



## CMP86

Thanks Ladies!



crazzee_shopper said:


> you ladies look lovely as always
> 
> *CMP* - saw your post on CCLO. CONGRATS!!!





Aniski said:


> CMP - you look so lovely & congrats!
> woody - both the rasta look gorgeous as do you!
> sassy - that color looks so good!!
> crazzee - you look absolutely amazing!  Love the whole outfit!





cts900 said:


> *crazzee*: You could not look more perfect. That dress is killer.
> *Sassy*: I LOVE your top!!!!!
> *woody*: The multi damas is so amazing and both look even better on you.
> *CMP*: You look lovely and I wish you a very Happy Anniversary.
> *phi*:_ I AM DYING_ over that picture. How cute each of you look in your perfect outfits, with your gorgeous bags, with your adorable pose, and in your INCREDIBLE shoes . Thank you sooooo much for posting.





erinmiyu said:


> *cmp* - happy anniversary! you look lovely
> *woody* - ahhh you have two versions of the MC damas and they both look gorgeous on you!
> *sassy* - i love your outfit! the top is fab!
> crazee - i DIE. the anemones are amazing!


----------



## authenticplease

phiphi said:


> everyone is so fashionable and pretty!! loves it!
> 
> a group picture from weekend brunch with some lovely tpf'ers in their fab outfits: *fashioncr8z**, lolakitten, louboutinlawyer and dukeprincess*.


 
 this shot!  Hope your day was as amazing as ya'll all look!

Sassy-Your BCBG top is so cute!  Great outfit

Crazee-What an incredible dress!  Perfect balance....the shoes and the dress both hold their own but complement each other well.

CMP- Happy Anniversary!  That shade of blue looks wonderful on you

Woody- Congrats on scoring both m/c dama stripe variations!  They look fabulous on you.  So glad I could help enable!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

louboutinlawyer said:


> You're the sweetest! Next time we go shopping in YOUR 'hood, deal?



DEAL!   (but you have to hand over the Goa LC's and MBMJ Faridah )


----------



## woody

*DC- Cutie*: You are right about *Surly* - where is she? I am so grateful to her.  These really were HG's for me! 

*Handbag_newbie,  Elisa*, *Aniski* thanks so much for sharing my excitement over my new shoes!

*Kett*: Yep that multi-damas had me at 'hello' but I talked myself out of it and then out of 100's of shoes on Barneys.com my mum commented on them out and I was hooked again! 

*CTS900: *Oh I was crushing sssoooo bad when you bought yours. I remember I had a bit of a crisis about whether to take the plunge. I think I got very, very lucky waiting for them to go on sale. 

*Erinmiyu*: yep I'm greedy with the 2 styles.   I  loved the mutliple stripe and was never really keen on flats but when I saw them for such a great price I jumped on them and I am glad I did.  They are way more comfy then all my MJ mouse flats! 

*Authenticplease *: Glad you saw the pics. They were such a great price. Thanks for posting them on D&S. From your post those shoes came all the way home to the land down under 

Oh and bad/good news for everyone . I figured out how to use the auto timer on my camera so here are my coraile mater claudes:


----------



## Popsicool

*woody* I love the colour coordination! It's just right!

And yay for auto timer, I just worked it out myself last week.


----------



## woody

Thanks *popsi*. That skirt just arrived from Antropologie today and I straight away knew I had a pair of CL's that would work with it.  I wasn't in love with the mater claudes when they arrived because of the low heel but they really are a classic style and I love the colour.

Oh and the auto timer - well it only took me 2 years to figure it out but I didn't even need a manual.  if you press enough buttons you can find most things


----------



## Aniski

woody - another cute outfit!  Love the skirt!!  And matches your shoes perfectly!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Everyone looks so pretty!! Cool pix ladies..


----------



## RedBottomLover

phiphi said:


> everyone is so fashionable and pretty!! loves it!
> 
> a group picture from weekend brunch with some lovely tpf'ers in their fab outfits: *fashioncr8z**, lolakitten, louboutinlawyer and dukeprincess*.


i wish i had girlfriends that lived near me who shared my love of CL & we went out like this. LOVE ALL THE SHOES LADIES.


----------



## RedBottomLover

woody said:


> *DC- Cutie*: You are right about *Surly* - where is she? I am so grateful to her.  These really were HG's for me!
> 
> *Handbag_newbie,  Elisa*, *Aniski* thanks so much for sharing my excitement over my new shoes!
> 
> *Kett*: Yep that multi-damas had me at 'hello' but I talked myself out of it and then out of 100's of shoes on Barneys.com my mum commented on them out and I was hooked again!
> 
> *CTS900: *Oh I was crushing sssoooo bad when you bought yours. I remember I had a bit of a crisis about whether to take the plunge. I think I got very, very lucky waiting for them to go on sale.
> 
> *Erinmiyu*: yep I'm greedy with the 2 styles.   I  loved the mutliple stripe and was never really keen on flats but when I saw them for such a great price I jumped on them and I am glad I did.  They are way more comfy then all my MJ mouse flats!
> 
> *Authenticplease *: Glad you saw the pics. They were such a great price. Thanks for posting them on D&S. From your post those shoes came all the way home to the land down under
> 
> Oh and bad/good news for everyone . I figured out how to use the auto timer on my camera so here are my coraile mater claudes:


your outfit is *too* cute! love those shoes. the color pattern is just right.


----------



## BattyBugs

What a great outfit, Woody. I love the color of the Mater Claudes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Woody *- that skirt is TDF, once again you lookin' good girl!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Great Colors on the skirt *Woody*, I love the outfit!! Keep them coming!

YAY, for auto timer


----------



## Dukeprincess

So pretty *woody!*


----------



## cts900

*Woody*: What a perfect outfit.  That skirt/shoe combo was made to be together!  I had the Mater Claude in corail for about 2 days and returned them.  I have regretted it ever since and seeing them on you makes me even more certain it was the wrong decision.  *You look amazing!* 

(and still drooling over all that multi damas.....)


----------



## erinmiyu

*woody*, your outfit with the mater claudes is adorable!

my husband is on a staycation this week, so i took a child-free day to go to the outlets and anthropologie. (came home with nada)

tomas maier dress (major score from outnet awhile back)
botkier trigger
carappas


----------



## BattyBugs

Very pretty!


----------



## jenayb

Love that dress with the shoes, erin!


----------



## cts900

*erin*, your dress is so pretty. i want one.


----------



## jeshika

you look fabulous, *woody*~~~ i love how the damas greissimos look on you! and the rosella flats are so cute!!!

ps. i also love your skirt with your mater claudes! u have a great eye!


----------



## Aniski

erin great look!


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *batty*, *jenay*, *cts* and *aniski!*


----------



## handbag_newbie

Going to the Olive Garden (DH's idea)

Random top, Victoria's Secret leggings

Luly's


----------



## Aniski

Cute top *handbag*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the outfit, handbag. I love to see your Lulys out and about.


----------



## shockboogie

Last weekend:

*Clou Noeuds in Nude*


----------



## shockboogie

Another outfit with the *Clou Noeuds*


----------



## shockboogie

Mandalay dress with my *Nude Patent Very Prives*


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Shock *- you look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Aniski

Shock - you look amazing!!


----------



## rdgldy

Beautiful!!


----------



## phiphi

*shock* you are stunning!!! and you and DH are such a cute couple! hope you had a great trip!


----------



## erinmiyu

*handbag *- the luly outfit looks great!
*shock* - smokin!


----------



## Jönathan

*erin, *very cute!

The beige carappas go really well with that dress.


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock R*, fabulous Vegas outfits doll! You look wonderful!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Shock! Love the nude vps...


----------



## strsusc

*handbag* you look perfect for dinner! 
*shock* love your outfits- that purple dress is TDF and those nude VPs


----------



## archygirl

Here is a photo of my outfit with my CLs for my reunion. Sorry about the link, the photographer will not allow it to be copied...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidalanphotography/4895264690/in/set-72157624607661951/

I know, I blinked...


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks, *jonathan*!
*archy* - you look fabulous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Great outfits, *Shock*!
*Archy*, you look really pretty!


----------



## cfellis522

Shock - You look outstanding!  I love the blue HL on you!  Cara


----------



## cts900

*handbag*! I love how much you are rocking those Lulys!!!!!
*shock*: You always look so beautiful.  You can do no wrong.
*archy*: Hope you had fun, you looked fabulous.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sassy- *the gres mules look great!

*crazzee- *cute dress!!!

*woody- *love your skirt with the mater claudes!!!

*erin- *cute!!!

*handbag- *love the lulys!

*shock- *you look stunning in each outfit!!!

*archy- *you look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Just got back from our annual trip to La Jolla, the only CLs I took were my Lavender Gerissimos so they had many photo ops! 
















hubby being silly


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

and some more....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ always a beauty *dezy!*

*Shock!* you look amazing! I hope you had a lovely time in Vegas!


----------



## SassySarah

*dezy *I love how you made the lavenders work with so many different colors and looks!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute photo of your DH & your CL's, Dezy. Great looks!


----------



## Aniski

Archy - you look great!!
Dezy - looking fab as ever!


----------



## alyssa08

LOL dezy I love the picture of your shoes and your husband's face. I commend his involvement with the shoes


----------



## purses & pugs

I haven't been here in a while and wow - so many gorgeous CL ladies!!! 
I can't comment on everyone but I have looked, drooled and enjoyed your pics

*shockboogie*, I already comment in the Chanel forum but I'll say it again: holy hotness woman!!! If I ever look half as good as you I'll be forever grateful, lol

*dezynrbaglaydee*, haha your pics are so funny and I love the way you are hubby goof around and you look great with the lavender Gerissimos!


----------



## ElisaBr13

love the outfit Dezy, you are GORGEOUS and you LOOK so HAPPy!!!


----------



## heatherB

*Dezy*, I love the lavender polish with the lavender CLs, so pretty! I also love how your hubby likes to be in the shoe pics!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you so much, ladies 

*dezy*, you look like you're glowing! love it!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*, you look so pretty in _every_ photo and DH's involvement is FABULOUS!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Off to a research meeting.

Same old shirt but I love to match it with my new CLs and I think I found the perfect match! Greasepaint Simples

Corduroy pants from Macy's


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*naked, sassy, batty, ani, alyssa, p&p, elisa, heather, shock, cts- *thank you girls sooo much! It was a bitter sweet trip, but we squeezed some fun in. I swear I need to live by the ocean becauase my skin was so happy there

*handbag- *u look great!


----------



## PANda_USC

*deznyr*, you look lovely in all of your photos! The one of your hubster's face next to your shoes really cracked me up!

*handbag*, fabulous! And grease simples? Even more fab!


----------



## cl-pig

Went for a store opening, and the hostess is my neighbor. This is what she wore


----------



## PANda_USC

^she looks incredible! I ruv her dress!


----------



## Aniski

Looking good handbag & clpig!!


----------



## wannaprada

Beautiful, ladies!  It's Friday, which means I'm in jeans.  Jcrew cardi, random top, Citizens jeans and my Declics.


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Wanna*, i love you style, you are HOT!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Handbag*, you look so cute.
*Wanna*, I'm sticking with my assessment from last week's casual Friday photo. You are so pretty and look so classy, no matter what you wear.


----------



## Aniski

Looking good wanna!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

day at the office in my "go-to" shoes (Decolette)


----------



## Aniski

You look great DC!


----------



## amazigrace

*DC*, you're the cutest thing, ever! Love the cardi!!
Is it J. Crew?? Love the blouse, too! Are the decolettes
comfortable? They look great on you, and I love your
style, girl!


----------



## amazigrace

*shock,* you look absolutely stunning in
all your outfits, you little, bitty thing, you!
And so gorgeous, too!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look great, DC.


----------



## laurenam

*DC*!! I need details on the entire outfit! I love the whole look!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

amazigrace said:


> *DC*, you're the cutest thing, ever! Love the cardi!!
> Is it J. Crew?? Love the blouse, too! Are the decolettes
> comfortable? They look great on you, and I love your
> style, girl!



Thank you so much, Amazing.  Yes, the cardi is J. Crew and the decolettes are very comfortable.  These are my workhorse shoes, I actually had to purchase another pair for backup purposes since I wear these so much 



BattyBugs said:


> You look great, DC.


  Thank you, dear. 



laurenam said:


> *DC*!! I need details on the entire outfit! I love the whole look!!



Thanks, you're too kind  - the cardi and skirt are J. Crew and the ruffle top is Ann Taylor


----------



## surlygirl

as always you ladies look fabulous!

*shock *- love the CNs on you! great pairings in Vegas. you look amazing!

*wanna *- another chic casual Friday look! love it.

*DC *- love the whole outfit, Cutie! and great idea on the backup pair of decolletes!


----------



## wannaprada

*Elisa, Batty, Aniski, and Surly*-- Thanks so much ladies!

*DC*-  Love the outfit!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I love these wedges...they are sooo comfortable...we can't really see their height properly.

Please excuse my dog Marvin...he loves to have pictures taken of him so he was in the way...BIG surprise lol


----------



## wannaprada

^^love your whole outfit *la*, especially the wedges!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute look, la. The wedges are really great! Love Marvin!


----------



## LavenderIce

*shock*--You look absolutely fab in your nudes!!  You must have been the most gorgeous woman in Vegas!

*dezy*--You look fantastic in your lavender Gres Mules!  Your outfits give me inspiration on what I can wear with mine, but my wardrobe seriously lacks.

*DC*--You always look great!  The Decolletes give your classic outfit a sexy edge.


----------



## wonderwoman9

dezy - I LOVE your lavender gressimos! They make me want some lavender shoes, now I'm on the hunt for some


----------



## SassySarah

la girl - love your shoes and outfit!  And the doggy!  I have one that does the same thing as you can see in my siggy pic.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *sassysarah, battybugs, wannaprada* !!! *Sassy* your dog is adorable  P.S Love those YSL Tribute's...I have them aswell. I am amazed by how comfortable they are!!


----------



## Aniski

Great outfit *la*!!


----------



## cts900

*l.a_girl*: Love you in those wedges. 
*DC*: You are never anything less than perfection. That blouse is so beautiful. 
*wanna*: Looking good, woman!
*cl-pig*: Awww, she looks gorgeous. 
*handbag*: It _is_ a perfect match! You look great!


----------



## NANI1972

OK, so I have decided to be brave and post my first outfit pic, I've gained about 10 pounds recently which I intend to get rid of. So feeling a little self conscious but here goes...... This is my B-day outfit for going out to dinner.

Joe's jeans, Adrienne Vittadini top (I love this top found it at TJMaxx $20!) and Patent Peacock Biancas for thier first outing. Thought these were going to be comfy but my feet did start hurting half way through dinner! I'll have to work on breakin' these in.


----------



## wannaprada

Nani u look amazing!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks *Aniski* and *cts900* !!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

artyhat: Happy Birthday *Nani!*

You are gorgeous! Don't ever feel self-conscious about weight. I went from 125 to 145 in the past couple of years but I keep telling myself that the DH loves me and that's all that matters. Love conquers all! (even weight)


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Nani* - *Happy Birthday* - you look smokin'!!!!

Thank you *Aniski, Surly, WannaPrada, Lav, & CTS *for the lovely compliments -


----------



## SassySarah

Nani we not only have the same birthday but wore the same shoes on our birthdays!


----------



## Aniski

Nani you look fabulous!  Happy birthday!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nani, you look great & so do the peacock Biancas. Happy Birthday!


----------



## cts900

artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat: Happy Birthday, *NANI*!!!!!! You look gorgeous. I love your top and the shoes are spectacular on you.  You are perfect just as you are--if those ten pounds will change your look, then keep 'em on! You are _beautiful_.


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Nani,* Happy Bday!!! You are stunning!!! Love your biancas. I can't wait to see a picture of u in ur Maggies  Hope u Enjoyed ur day!!!


----------



## jtothelo

Dress: H&M
Cardi: Vero Moda (Danish brand)
Bracelet: Pieces (Danish brand)
Shoes: Black leather Decollette


----------



## jtothelo

jtothelo said:


> Dress: H&M
> Cardi: Vero Moda (Danish brand)
> Bracelet: Pieces (Danish brand)
> Shoes: Black leather Decollette


 
argh, why is it that it gets attached with such a small picture? How do I get it to be larger like the rest of you?!


----------



## wannaprada

^^great outfit *jt!*


----------



## PyAri

NANI1972 said:


> OK, so I have decided to be brave and post my first outfit pic, I've gained about 10 pounds recently which I intend to get rid of. So feeling a little self conscious but here goes...... This is my B-day outfit for going out to dinner.
> 
> Joe's jeans, Adrienne Vittadini top (I love this top found it at TJMaxx $20!) and Patent Peacock Biancas for thier first outing. Thought these were going to be comfy but my feet did start hurting half way through dinner! I'll have to work on breakin' these in.


Whoa Nani, you are smoking. Don't know where those 10lbs are that you are talking about. Love the top and the biancas look great on you.


----------



## PyAri

shockboogie said:


> Another outfit with the *Clou Noeuds*



Gorgeous!


----------



## erinmiyu

great outfit *jt*!
*nani* - you look wonderful! happy belated bday!


----------



## wonderwoman9

nani - you look fabulous!! love your top!


----------



## jtothelo

Thanks Wannaprada and Erinmiyu


----------



## NANI1972

My B-day was actually the 15th but we had too much going on that weekend to really do anything celebatory. So we did it last night. Thank you all for the Birthday wishes!

wanna- Thank you so much, you always look great in your photos

handbag- I try not to let it bother me too much but those jeans felt pretty tight last night! ush:

Dc-cutie- Aww shucks. Thank you for the nice compliment! 

SassyS- I wore them last night buy ya it was still in celebration for my b-day! I always say it's my B-day month anyway so that way I can celebrate and treat myself all month.Hehe.

Aniski- Thank you so much!

Batty- Thank you, the Biancas look great but ouch they hurt for thier first outing!

cts900- You always know how to put things so nicely. Pssst, I think you are beautiful inside and out!

Elisa- Thank you dear. I haven't worn my Maggies yet. I feel wierd wearing them in 90+ degree weather, but I will post pics when I wear them!

jtothelo- I love your dress!. The best way (I have found) is to use a share site like photobucket in order to get your pics to show up bigger. 

pyari- Aww, thanks :shame:

erin- Thanks! Birthday twin!

wonderwoman9- Thank you, It really is a great top, very versatile. (hmmm did I spell that right)


----------



## cts900

^^You are so dear. Hugs to you!


----------



## cts900

*jtothelo*: That dress is fantastic! I L-O-V-E it sooooo much!!!!!


----------



## myminimee

hi, 
this is my first CL outfit post. i know it's a little crappy but it's the only one i have that shows my AD astrakan. 
note to self: ask friends to take better photos. 
another note to self: lose the post-baby weight!


----------



## myminimee

at a friend's wedding wearing armani exchange dress (which i got for just $9 total!  ~5% of it's original price!) and CL alta perla strass


----------



## Aniski

Very nice outfit *jt*!
Both are great pairs *mini*.


----------



## purses & pugs

At a wedding yesterday (yep, we have had a few glasses of wine here!)
My friends aren't shy so they didn't mind me posting this

Me to the left, wearing nude patent Simple Pumps.


----------



## BattyBugs

Very classy outfit, *jt*.
Two nice looks, *mini*.
Love this photo, *purses*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Do you ladies ever have an off day??? Gorgeous...all of you!


----------



## cts900

Great photos *myminimee*. Love both looks.
*P&P*!!!! So fun. Thank you for posting that great photo!!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Purses, that photo is the best!


----------



## erinmiyu

*mymini* - gorgeous!
*p&p* - such a wonderfully fun picture! i really adore your dress!


----------



## phiphi

*dezy* you look amazing in each outfit!
nice outfit *handbag*!
you always look so polished *wanna*!
*dc* - loves it!!
very cute *l.a.*!
looking great *nani* - happy birthday!
*jto* - love the dress!
*mymini* both outfits are amazing!
*p&p* gorgeous - you looked like you were having lots of fun!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks *phiphi*! Your slingbacks are so pretty!!


----------



## Aniski

P&p - you ladies look like you are having lots of fun!


----------



## indypup

I haven't posted an outfit photo in forever, so here I am pre-work meeting!

J. Crew boyfriend blazer
J. Crew ruffle tank
J. Crew Minnie zipper jeans
Green suede Declic
studded clutch of unknown origins


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice look, Indy. Love the suede Declic.


----------



## myminimee

Thanks for the compliments, ladies!


----------



## Aniski

Indy - you look great!  Love the outfit!


----------



## Asia_Leone

;


----------



## indypup

Thank you so much *Batty* (I love them too... now if I could find them in navy!) and *Aniski*!


----------



## purses & pugs

*BattyBugs, cts900, wannaprada, erinmiyu, phiphi* and *Aniski* - thank you very much for your sweet comments! We had a great time at the wedding! Only bad thing that happen was that I stepped on my Missoni dress on the dancefloor and the CL heels tore it up BIG TIME But hopefully a tailor can fix it.


----------



## Jönathan

*indy*, very cute!


----------



## surlygirl

so cute, *indy*!


----------



## vuittonamour

everyone's looking great!

here's me and my  at my aunt's 50th birthday dinner at davio's in philadelphia. nude patent VP.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Indy* - you're wearing my 2 favs - J. Crew and CLs.  Love the whole ensemble!
*VuittonAmour* - very pretty!


----------



## NANI1972

Indy- I love your outfit.

Vuitton-You look fab, as usual.

Here's me with the work outfit of the day. Random TJmaxx dress and Black Suede Yoyo Zeppa.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Nani *- girl, you look GREAT!


----------



## NANI1972

Aww, thanks DC!


----------



## wannaprada

Indy--Luv the whole ensemble!
Vuitton-- pretty outfit!
Nani-- I hope no one falls out their chairs after taking a look at you bc you're smokin'!
Here I am in the work bathroom w/a Calvin Klein dress, Barney's belt and New Simple pumps in burgundy.


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Indy,* Love the blazer w/ skinny jeans. One of my favorite casual but chic outfits.

*Purse,* Love the nude pumps, love the dress, ans especially love the drinks! FUN picture!!

*Vuitton,* You are Gorgeous, love the color combo of the dress and nude VPs.

*Nani,* Great outfit! I love ruffles!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Wanna,* you never disappoint us!!! You have great style!!!


----------



## Aniski

*vuitton, nani and wanna* - ladies you look amazing!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

you all are


----------



## indypup

Thank you so much *jonathan*, *surly*, *dc-cutie* (they're my two faves also!), *NANI*, *wanna*, and *elisa*!

*vuitton*, you look gorgeous!

*NANI*, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you!  You are STUNNING!  Love the Yoyo Zeppas!

*wanna*, I really like your style!  And I am in love with that belt!!


----------



## jtothelo

Thanks so much for all the compliments!


----------



## vuittonamour

cute dress nani, and wannaprada you look ready for fall  i know i am, i am tired of this humidity and fall is my favorite season. 

thanks for the compliments ladies. i was determined to put my hair up that night and it took FOREVER but it turned out pretty well. i should have taken a pic, i made little carnation flower hair clips out of fabric and organza that matched my VPs. now that i have figured out my new spiral hair curler though maybe next time it won't take me 2 hours


----------



## RedBottomLover

vuittonamour said:


> everyone's looking great!
> 
> here's me and my  at my aunt's 50th birthday dinner at davio's in philadelphia. nude patent VP.
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs297.snc4/41193_548088549522_53101273_32613200_6516488_n.jpg​


*Vuittonamour* you look gorgeous! The outfit is amazing and your hairstyle definitely just pulls it together.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ ty


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Nani*-love the outfit! P.S I wish I had your  perfect skin!!!
*Wanna*-You look great!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

love all the outfits!! VuittonAmour fab as always, DC - wow!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

My outfit from friday night out - metallic purple-grey shorts, long-sleeved T and black watersnake ADs


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

From work on Friday   Grey metal ron rons, grey skinny pants and coral/grey tunic


----------



## Aniski

Love the outfits nerdy!  Very pretty!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks to Elisa, Aniski, handbag, indypup, vuitton, la girl, and nerdybirdy for the wonderful compliments! It stayed in the 60's today, so I figured I could get away with the dress. 
Nerdybirdy--great outfits!
I so love this forum!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Vuitton, Wanna, Nani & Nerdy*: You ladies look amazing. I bet every male eye in your respective places (and the ladies eyeballing your outfits & shoes, too) was on each of you.


----------



## PyAri

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My outfit from friday night out - metallic purple-grey shorts, long-sleeved T and black watersnake ADs



NB you are fly! I'd love to visit your closet.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Simple Black Top
Grey Cardigan
JBrand Jeans 
No Prive 120 lilac 
Yellow Fendi paillettes baguette (I searched a long time for it)

Ignore the ugly tattoo...thank goodness I have my first tattoo removal session this October ..I cant stand it anymore lol


----------



## PyAri

NANI1972 said:


> Indy- I love your outfit.
> 
> Vuitton-You look fab, as usual.
> 
> Here's me with the work outfit of the day. Random TJmaxx dress and Black Suede Yoyo Zeppa.


Nani, you look this nice for work? You are dressed better than me on some of my good days, lol! Love the outfit and of course the yoyo zeppas.


----------



## SassySarah

I love everyone's work outfits.  I work in a casual environment but I'm getting more inspired to dress up with my CL's after seeing a lot of your outfits ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lookin' Good - *Wanna, Nerdy and LA*


----------



## l.a_girl19

DC-Cutie said:


> Lookin' Good - *Wanna, Nerdy and LA*


 Thank you* DC*..you look lovely in all your outfit pics!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

l.a_girl19 said:


> Simple Black Top
> Grey Cardigan
> JBrand Jeans
> No Prive 120 lilac
> Yellow Fendi paillettes baguette (I searched a long time for it)
> 
> Ignore the ugly tattoo...thank goodness I have my first tattoo removal session this October ..I cant stand it anymore lol



fantastic outfit!! i LOVE the lilac and also love your Fendi!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My outfit from friday night out - metallic purple-grey shorts, long-sleeved T and black watersnake ADs


 
*Nerdy* I really like this outfit!! I am in love with the black watersnake! I am looking for that same material in the Declic 140! Anyways, pretty outfit


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks for the nice comments ladies


----------



## l.a_girl19

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> fantastic outfit!! i LOVE the lilac and also love your Fendi!!


 
LOL I was just writing a reply to you about your outfit !! Thank you for the compliment!!


----------



## Aniski

l.a - another awesome outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

l.a_girl: You look so chic!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks *Aniski *and *BattyBugs*!!!


----------



## cts900

*l.a_girl*: You look so put together and chic. LOVE. 
*Nerdy*: Ahhhhh, grey metal....one of my all-time fav CL colors. You always look perfect.
*wanna*: The color of that dress combined with your new simples is TDF. 
*NANI*: Same with you, woman! The color of your dress is so pretty and the Yo Yo Zeppas!!!!!!!! I die. 
*vuitton*: Such a pretty look and sweet photo. 
*indy*: YAY!!  I am so excited to see an outfit post from you and you have _not_ disappointed, my friend. You look so cute.  I adore your ruffle tank!


----------



## yousofine

At work with my coat on and first time wearing the Gres mules:







The colors don't show up that clear, but the shoes REALLY mach the skirt


----------



## Jönathan

*l.a_girl,* Cute outfit! Nice pop of color from the Fendi bag. 
*Nerdy,* Both outfits are very pretty especially the work outfit. I like the grey metal Ron Rons! 
*
vuittonamour, *Very pretty!
*Nani,* looking great in the Yoyo Zeppas!


----------



## NANI1972

l.a_girl- Thanks for the compliment, I really don't do anything special with my skin just cleanse, tone and moisturize. And your outfit is great!

DC- thanks again!

wanna- LOL, I work in a construction office so I usually try not to dress too much. But I felt like it yesterday. And you my dear always look so put together!

Elisa- Thank you!

Aniski- Thanks!

handbag- Thanks!

indy- Thank you, so nice of you to say.

vuitton- Thanks. You always look great.

Batty- Thanks for the compliment.

Nerdy- Nice outfits. Love the ADs!


----------



## SassySarah

*yousofine *- they look like a perfect match! What a cute outfit!


----------



## NANI1972

cts900- Thanks I love the turqouise color.

Jonathan- Thanks!

yousofine- Wow, what I perfect match! The Gres Mules look great on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *cts900, jonathan and NANI*!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Today with my yellow Titis! Top is from nordstrom tbd dept and pants are from the limited. Posting from my phone so we'll see if this works!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Sorry for the poor picture. 

Pink t-shirt with crystals all over it (unfortunately you can't seem them in this picture)
faded black/grayish jeans
grey patent Som 1


----------



## kett

Love the pop of color SassySarah!

Cute BlondeBarbie!


----------



## erinmiyu

*sassy* - i LOVE that top and the titis are perfect with it!
*vuitton *- you are gorgeous!
*la girl* - the NPs are perfect on you!
*nerdy* - seriously, you always look amazing
*yousofine *- really cute!
*blondebarbie *- i love the soms! fab!

running errands today!


----------



## strsusc

Work has stolen much of my time lately, but wanted to catch up and let everyone know how fabulous they all look!  If I missed someone, I am so sorry...
*dezy* love your la jolla pics!  
*LA Girl* love your wedges (they are so flirty and fun) and your outfit with the yello fendi is TDF!  By the way, is the watch you are wearing in that picture a Chanel j12?  
*nani* why have you been hiding girl, you look incredible!!!!
*nerdy* hello hawt mama!!! I would kill for those legs!  
*erin* love the spikes! 
*sassy* those yello titis are the perfect color!  Makes me want some yellow shoes immediatly! 
*handbag* love those grease paints on you! 
*DC* you always look amazing; the work outfits you put together just shows what great style youhave and what a classic beauty you are!


----------



## strsusc

*wanna* love the new simples on you!  And your outfit are too cute! 
*yousofine* those shoes match your skirt perfectly!  Love it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

erinmiyu said:


> *sassy* - i LOVE that top and the titis are perfect with it!
> *vuitton *- you are gorgeous!
> *la girl* - the NPs are perfect on you!
> *nerdy* - seriously, you always look amazing
> *yousofine *- really cute!
> *blondebarbie *- i love the soms! fab!
> 
> running errands today!


 Wow! Love those VP's !!! Great outfit!! 
Thank you for the compliment !


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks ladies! I decided to go comfy today! 

Everybody looks great!!


----------



## jenayb

Erin, I love that you are wearing your spikies out and about just to run errands... Fierce!


----------



## erinmiyu

*strsusc* - thanks!
*la girl* - thank you 
*jenay* - my errands this morning were car to door, so not too much walking thankfully  i was psyched i got three compliments while wearing them though. one from a guy who told me they looked like something from a 40s movie. (somehow i can't see spiked peep-toes in the 40s, but maybe that's just me)


----------



## Aniski

yousofine - perfect match! Great outfit!
blonde -  nice and casual!
sassy - love the yellow with the outfit!
erin - good choice for running errands


----------



## kett

Erin you look so cute!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks Aniski!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Me at my 8th grade grad with my friend, I'm the blonde one.


----------



## sugarpie23

*WOW you're 13 with a pair of Louboutins? I wish I had that when I was your age LOL!*


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *aniski* and *kett*!

*louboutinhottie* - very cute outfit! (though lol i think in 8th grade --back in the dino age -- my shoe wardrobe was keds and ballet flats)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

sugarpie23 said:


> *WOW you're 13 with a pair of Louboutins? I wish I had that when I was your age LOL!*



Haha I couldn't believe my mom would actually purchase them until she did 

erinmiyu said: *louboutinhottie* - very cute outfit! (though lol i think in 8th grade --back in the dino age -- my shoe wardrobe was keds and ballet flats)

Thanks! Hahahaha dino age :lolots: 

AND OMG THIS SMILEY REMINDS ME  OF A TRANSFORMER!! :robot: :robot: :robot: :robot: :robot:


----------



## Popsicool

LouboutinHottie said:


> Haha I couldn't believe my mom would actually purchase them until she did



Well, you are a very lucky girl and your outfit is just adorable!!
*erin* love the VPs, especially with the cas outfit!!
*la girl* gorgeous, love your style 
*nerdy* I don't think I need to say anything. You look hot as always and goddamn those Calypsos!! 
*Barbie*  Soms
*sassy* those yellow Titis look so good with your outfit, I'm a huge advocate for a pop of course!!
*yousofine* yay for the first outing, they look perfect with the skirt and with you!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie, think of it this way. By the time you're our age, collectively here on the forum, you'll be a pro at walking in CL's. Way to go.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> LouboutinHottie, think of it this way. By the time you're our age, collectively here on the forum, you'll be a pro at walking in CL's. Way to go.



*Yup that's true.*


----------



## BattyBugs

Very classy outfits, ladies.


----------



## SassySarah

kett, Aniski, Popsicool - 
erin - you've inspired me to run errands in my spiked VP's, they sure are comfortable enough to do it!
strsusc - I agree you need something yellow so just do it!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Erin: love the idea of spiked vps for everyday!! I thought I was the only person who did that! Lol!


----------



## cts900

*LouboutinHottie*: Good for you little sis! Congrats on the milestone in your education and your shoes!
*erin*: A woman after my own heart! I bet your were turning heads everywhere you went! 
*BlondeBarbie*: Beautiful color combination. Love it!
*Sassy*: That pop of yellow is sooooooo summer perfect!!!!!!!
*yousofine*: Such an incredible color. I love those and your outfit is perfect with them!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Thank you *cts900*


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thansk so much *cts*!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Going to see if I got the MSW position at the local clinic

H&M top and skirt
Lulys 







Excuse my mess in the back, I'm trying to convert the spare bedroom into my office


----------



## icecreamom

Good luck *handbag*!!!


----------



## Aniski

LoubHottie - you look very pretty!
Handbag - love _love_ your outfit!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Aniski said:


> Handbag - love _love_ your outfit!!



Thanks! I love polka dots and had a vision while I was driving to potentially attempt a DIY strass project on my patent yoyo zeppas...smaller black rhinestones with large white/clear rhinestones to look like polka dots  I dream and daydream in CL 



icecreamom said:


> Good luck *handbag*!!!



Thanks, I got the position and start Monday! AND they'll work with my student schedule to a degree so that I can remain a full time PhD student, as long as I can stay somewhat constant with my schedule


----------



## Aniski

handbag_newbie said:


> Thanks! I love polka dots and had a vision while I was driving to potentially attempt a DIY strass project on my patent yoyo zeppas...smaller black rhinestones with large white/clear rhinestones to look like polka dots  I dream and daydream in CL



Sounds like a good idea!!  I would love to see the outcome of that one!!  And I love polka dots too!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Love the Luly's Handbag!

I took a quick picture with my phone last night! I was on the way to my BFF's bday diner celebration. She is so cute. I dont think she is sure who or what Christian Louboutin's are, but she calls me the woman who wears red soles  She loves the color of the soles! 

I scored these on the bay  great deal! 

And by the way, I chopped about 10" of my hair off


----------



## Aniski

Very cute *elisa*!!


----------



## handbag_newbie




----------



## NANI1972

*Elisa*- Love your hair cut! You look smokin' hot. And I bet you those Python Altadamas are the same ones I was bidding on, are they a 36.5? If so you beat me by $5 lady!

*handbag*- you look a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e! Good luck with the interview!

*LouboutinHottie*- You look adorable. I thought I was awsome in eighth grade when I had three different pairs of converse.

*erin*- Love your "running errands outfit"


----------



## jenayb

Congrats on the new position, newbie!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Aniski said:


> LoubHottie - you look very pretty!



*Thanks! *



NANI1972 said:


> *LouboutinHottie*- You look adorable. I thought I was awsome in eighth grade when I had three different pairs of converse.



*Haha I had a lot of converse in the 6th grade. That was like the time when everyone loved Avril Lavigne. Yeah WAYY over that rofl. But thanks!*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ElisaBr13 said:


> Love the Luly's Handbag!
> 
> I took a quick picture with my phone last night! I was on the way to my BFF's bday diner celebration. She is so cute. I dont think she is sure who or what Christian Louboutin's are, *but she calls me the woman who wears red soles * She loves the color of the soles!
> 
> *I scored these on the bay  great deal!*
> 
> And by the way, I chopped about 10" of my hair off



Haha that's so cute that she calls you the woman with the red soles xD
And omg the bay?!?! I need to stop by there and see if they have some louboutins!! And you look great, I love your haircut. It's gorgeous.


----------



## handbag_newbie

NANI1972 said:


> *handbag*- you look a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e! Good luck with the interview!



*blush* Thanks *NANI * I got it and signed my papers to start on Monday 



jenaywins said:


> Congrats on the new position, newbie!!!



Thanks *jenay!*


----------



## jancedtif

erinmiyu said:


> *sassy* - i LOVE that top and the titis are perfect with it!
> *vuitton *- you are gorgeous!
> *la girl* - the NPs are perfect on you!
> *nerdy* - seriously, you always look amazing
> *yousofine *- really cute!
> *blondebarbie *- i love the soms! fab!
> 
> running errands today!



Looking good* Erin*!! I just love your style!


----------



## moshi_moshi

erinmiyu said:


> *sassy* - i LOVE that top and the titis are perfect with it!
> *vuitton *- you are gorgeous!
> *la girl* - the NPs are perfect on you!
> *nerdy* - seriously, you always look amazing
> *yousofine *- really cute!
> *blondebarbie *- i love the soms! fab!
> 
> running errands today!


 
shoe twin!  love how you made them casual...i should try this with mine


----------



## icecreamom

Congrats *handbag*  I'm very happy for you.

*elisa* you look super cute with your new haircut , hope you had a lot of fun at ur friends bday!


----------



## september gurl

*LouboutinHottie,* You look sooo cute. You have the coolest mom. I would have never been allowed to have a pair of CL's at such a young age. 
*erin, *Love the spike VP's!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

september gurl said:


> *LouboutinHottie,* You look sooo cute. You have the coolest mom. I would have never been allowed to have a pair of CL's at such a young age.



*Aweh thanks!*


----------



## cts900

*handbag*: Aw, congrats on the new job and you looked _perfect_!
*elisa*: Great shoes, great cut, great look! I just cut 10 inches off of mine also .  It feels weird, but I love it!


----------



## strsusc

*handbag* congrats on your new job! 
*louboutinhottie* you look very cute and happy graduation! 
*elisa* love the new haricut, your outfit is so cute and those altadamas!  TDF!


----------



## SassySarah

Handbag love the skirt and Lulys!
Elisa - I LOVE your top, details??? And of course the shooz!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

strsusc said:


> *louboutinhottie* you look very cute and happy graduation!



 :urock:


----------



## myminimee

it's just my third post on this thread... this is me today in tan/brown decocolicos... sorry, the photo's too dark.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

myminimee said:


> it's just my third post on this thread... this is me today in tan/brown decocolicos... sorry, the photo's too dark.



Love it!


----------



## cts900

The photo is a little dark, but it is easy to see that you are fabulous, *myminimee!*


----------



## SassySarah

Breaking in the new Lulys today!  So far my fav Mary Jane style yet!





BCBG top that goes with everything so far & J Crew pants


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, *handbag*! You look great!
Cute outfit,* elisa*! Love the shoes!
Nice, *myminimiee*!
Love the nude Lulys, *Sarah*. I hope you can get the black, too.


----------



## handbag_newbie

*Sassy*, I need to find a pair of nude Lulys now, those just look superb! I  my black pair! You are right, the leather is so soft and fits like a glove!

I called Barneys to see where they would possibly be (if there were any left) and they told me that they were all shipped to the warehouse sale  and if for some odd reason nobody bought them there, they'd go to the outlets 

They are replacing my urge for the meree in my wishlist! haha

*CTS*, *strsusc*, *Sassy*, and *Batty*: thanks  this may be dangerous since it pays more and it's 10 more hours than I'm working now


----------



## kikidots

Sassy - love your top and your luly's!

Here is me today.
Loft dress, black jersey cardi, and my nude HP's.


----------



## strsusc

*sassy* you are killing it in those nude lulys!!!  Always looking fabulous! 
*kikidots* loving those nude VPs on you...where did you find them may I ask? 
*mymini* you look very cute!


----------



## kikidots

Thanks Strs - they are HP's and i got them at the Vegas Boutique back in February. I believe they only had a few pairs and they went quick! Someone had mine on hold, but I bought them.. hehe


----------



## melialuvs2shop

seriously, it's not even funny how everyone here _always_ looks amazing!!!  


every once in a while, i'll peek into this thread looking for outfit ideas and then i just leave somewhat discouraged, but when i do have a decent outfit on, i forget to take pics 


i tried to remember to take pics when i was in vegas, so i'll try to post those


----------



## melialuvs2shop

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My outfit from friday night out - metallic purple-grey shorts, long-sleeved T and black watersnake ADs



perfection!!!  this is why i always want to wear shorts with my loubies...  you make it look so chic and effortless...  where are the shorts from?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

SassySarah said:


> Breaking in the new Lulys today!  So far my fav Mary Jane style yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG top that goes with everything so far & J Crew pants




lovely outfit!  i really like how the top pretty much goes with everything.  i need something like that


----------



## NANI1972

minimee- Can still tell you look fab!

SassyS- Hey Birthday twin! You look great in your Lulys (I think I need these in my life). I  BCBG, I always find great deals at TJmaxx on it!

kikidots- Nice outfit and I love your Nude HP!


----------



## Aniski

Ladies, you look amazing!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

heading out to the bachelorette party... before i realized i needed the spanx 

dress:  dvf
clutch:  louboutin
shoes:  black patent bananas


----------



## melialuvs2shop

leaving the post-wedding party at v bar a little past 4am...  heading to the after-after-party...

top:  helmut lang
skirt:  h & m
clutch:  gucci hysteria
shoes:  camel patent rolandos


----------



## handbag_newbie

*melia* you are just gorgeous with exquisite taste


----------



## melialuvs2shop

handbag_newbie said:


> *melia* you are just gorgeous with exquisite taste




thank you


----------



## SassySarah

Batty, handbag, Kiki, strusc, melia, Nani 
Everyone should have these shoes!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^I agree, Luly is the staple Mary Jane IMO and I'm so glad I got that right on the first try!


----------



## SassySarah

Melia you look fab!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

just a few hours after that last picture was taken...

blurry bathroom/iphone shot


dress:  from aritzia (really cute, but the pic is too dark)
bag:  gucci galaxy
shoes:  black planet thong


----------



## melialuvs2shop

you would think i would have more outfit pictures considering these were the non-flats i was working with that weekend


----------



## strsusc

^so cute!  love those flats!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Great looks,* Melia!*!!


----------



## phiphi

great outfits *melia*!


----------



## Aniski

You're so pretty melia!  Cute outfits!!


----------



## Helena928

melia, love your shoes and your outfit!!!


----------



## strsusc

^gorgeous!


----------



## SassySarah

Helena love the Time Square photos, you MUST be a model though!!!


----------



## cts900

*Helena*: Those are gorgeous pictures and you are gorgeous in them. 
*melia*: Every picture tells such a fun story and you look fabulous each time!
*kiki*: Yay shoe cousin! They look fabulous! 
*Sassy*: I have always loved the Lulys and you are rocking them for sure.


----------



## myminimee

thanks, ladies! you all look fabulous! i love looking at how y'all rock your louboutins


----------



## Aniski

Helena - you look fab!!


----------



## indypup

J. Crew/ Madewell belt/Karey NP


----------



## Aniski

Cute indy!


----------



## indypup

Okay, I went back to page 119 to *attempt* to catch up!  (and thank you *cts* for your sweet comment!)

*yousofine*, I love how playful your style is!  Love your hair, too!
*sarah*, I'm so glad those Titis went to an amazing home!  To think that I saw the right shoe just tossed on the floor of the sale section (I placed it back on the shelf, lol)!  You look great.
*blondebarbie*, so jealous of your Soms! 
*erin*, I love all of the outfits you post!  Those studded VP's make the look!
*louboutinhottie*, you are so fortunate to have such a generous mom!  You look cute!
*handbag*, those lulys look hot on you!  Love that skirt!
*Elisa*, you have an amazing figure!  Looooove the watersnake AD!!
*minime*, I can't see your outfit!  Lol!  But from what I can see, I really like what you did with the jeans and Decocolicos... the ankle length shows of the shoes wonderfully!
*sarah*, again, you look gorgeous!  Glad to see more J. Crew in this thread!
*kiki*, you look great!  That dress is really flattering.
*melia*!  It's so nice to see you post here!  I love ALL of your looks, especially the second... the pop of pink is fabulous.
*helena*, gorgeous look!  I LOVE the fit of your pants and that leather blazer/motorcycle jacket is tdf.


----------



## indypup

Thanks *aniski*!


----------



## SassySarah

indy - I was trying to remember who posted the yellow Titis!  Thank you!  I love them and the vibrant color!


----------



## indypup

I think it was *Authentic* that posted about them, but I did see that exact pair IRL!


----------



## Popsicool

*indy* that outfit is so incredibly super cute!!! I love ties on girls, especially with skirts.


----------



## indypup

Me too *popsicool*!  That was the first time I'd ever done it and I love how it turned out!  Thank you!


----------



## strsusc

so cute indy!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Helena928* - You look fabulous! I see NYC in the background!! NYC


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*indypup* - I am aren't I?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*IndyPup *-  - LOVE your outfit.  Is that skirt from this season?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*indypup -* I love your outfit! Very sophisticated


----------



## NANI1972

Melia- Love all the outfit pics! Are your SOs shoes glowing?!!!!

Helena- Fabulous pics!

indy- I totally love your outfit! The heels with the tie and button up shirt, awsome!


----------



## wonderwoman9

melia - Love your outfit and shoes!

Helena - gorgeous pics! I see your tempete city too! Great outfit!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

NANI1972 said:


> Melia- Love all the outfit pics! Are your SOs shoes glowing?!!!!




thanks doll!  yes, his shoes are glowing because of the flash on the 3M 

it sort of looks like he's about to take off into space or something


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Helena928 said:


>




you look fantastic!


i love your pants!  i can't tell if they're denim or not, but either way, i need them.  what brand are they?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

wonderwoman9 said:


> melia - Love your outfit and shoes!
> 
> Helena - gorgeous pics! I see your tempete city too! Great outfit!




*SassySarah*, *rdgldy*, *phiphi*, *Aniski*, *Helena*, *cts*, *indy*, & *wonderwoman9* - thank you for all the lovely comments 


the thought of this thread makes me get more use out of these fabulous shoes  (which my dbf definitely appreciates)


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*indy *- i love the whole look!  chic.  timeless.


----------



## icecreamom

*melia* lovely outfits, each and every one of them! It looked like you were having so much fun! I'm happy for you 

*Helena* I totally agree with Sarah! you must be a model, you look so cute and petite 

Super cute *indy*


----------



## indypup

*strsusc*, *LouboutinHottie*, *Nani*, *melia*, and *icecreamom*-- thank you so much!
*DC*-- thanks!  It's current season for factory (I work in a factory store currently).


----------



## handbag_newbie

Last casual day before I start work on Monday:

Random black top
H&M capris
Black patent yoyo zeppas that I purchased thanks to the lovely *authenticplease*


----------



## phiphi

looking amazing *helena*!
*indy* you are beyond adorable in that outfit. love it from head to toe
yay for casual days *handbag*!

at work.


----------



## indypup

*handbag*, I love those pants with the Yoyo Zeppa!

Thank you *phi*!  I love your outfit... I spy J. Crew!


----------



## NANI1972

melialuvs2shop said:


> thanks doll! yes, his shoes are glowing because of the flash on the 3M
> 
> it sort of looks like he's about to take off into space or something


 

I actually thought they were neon lights!


----------



## strsusc

handbag- love your pants!  And those zeppas go perfectly! Enjoy your last few days of freedom before starting your new job! 
phiphi- love your outfit; those nude simples look great on you! 

Happy Friday!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi *- you look great!  We're J. Crew skirt twinz


----------



## phiphi

thanks *indy*! (yes, i'm a little bit of a jcrew addict)
thank you dear *strsusc*! the simples are my workhorse shoe and the nudes are just perfect for summer.
YAY skirt twinzzzzzz *DC*! i so totally love _your _style!!


----------



## SassySarah

VP spikes w Express jeggings and bcbg top.


----------



## strsusc

^so hawt!


----------



## J.E

So pretty sassysarah!


----------



## roussel

[/QUOTE]

Helena it is so nice to see you posting here! I always love your outfits and your blog.


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi *- you look great!  We're J. Crew skirt twinz



I agree! and we're skirt triplets!!! 

now I just have to style mine up as lovely as you two have done with yours!


----------



## Aniski

handbag - nice casual outfit
phi - really like the skirt
sassy - love the outfit


----------



## Dukeprincess

*helena:* Wow, you look stunning!

*indypup:* Very chic 

*phiphi:* Pure perfection!

*sassy:* Love the VPs!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks lovely!


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Purrrfect

Me yesterday in J brand skinny jeans and  black tank top with 120 studded pigalles at the office. 

Everyone looks so great!!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

purrfect outfit *purrfect!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Casual Friday - everything is J. Crew
Pique Cire


----------



## rdgldy

*DC,* what a great look!! I love the shoes.


----------



## sumnboutme

you look great *DC* - love all the layers!!


----------



## laurenam

You always look fabulous *DC*!!


----------



## SassySarah

DC you make me want the Piques!


----------



## BattyBugs

I was trying to keep up, but I lost it about 3 pages back. Ladies, you are smokin' hawt!


----------



## Aniski

purrfect & DC you both look great!  I am loving the outfits!


----------



## strsusc

*purrfect* love the outfit and the pigalles!  Those j brand skinnes are so perfect on you too! 
*DC* another great outfit and those shoes are beyond perfect for you!


----------



## Jönathan

*indy,* Very cute!
*sassy,* love the spike VP's
*DC*, What a cute outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Perfect 10 *puurfect!*

*DC* another home run!  I am sure you were the best dressed in the office!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Just beautiful, ladies!!!


----------



## Helena928

*CTS900, Aniski, Indypup, Nani1972, PhiPhi, Wonderwoman, DukePrincess, *thank you!! 

*Louboutin Hottie*, yes, NYC indeed! 

*Sarah & Icecreamom*, HAHAH! definitely NOT a model! But thank you for that super nice compliment!


----------



## Helena928

melialuvs2shop said:


> you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> i love your pants!  i can't tell if they're denim or not, but either way, i need them.  what brand are they?




Thanks! They're a grey denim and one of my favorite jeans - Rich & Skinny! I have them in this color, in a deep purple, red AND white b/c they wear so well. I got them all from eBay for a lot cheaper(after trying them on in the store and knowing my size) but the only thing, it was over 2 years ago! Hope this helps!


----------



## Helena928

Helena it is so nice to see you posting here! I always love your outfits and your blog.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much!


----------



## Helena928

Purrrfect said:


> Me yesterday in J brand skinny jeans and  black tank top with 120 studded pigalles at the office.
> 
> Everyone looks so great!!!!



Man, I die over those shoes!!!!!

DC, love your outfit!


----------



## cts900

*indy*: I am sooooo into that look and I love the color of the skirt especially. 
*handbag*: I love how cute you always make casual look. Fabulous. 
*phi*: So darn pretty. I love _everything_ about what you are wearing.  
*Sassy*: Always looking hot as heck. 
*Purrrfect*: Perfect indeed!
*DC*: You have such style in even your pose! I adore the layered blouses and the entire outfit is so perfectly chic.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Fell in love with this shirt from the discount store DD's

$5 DD's top
American Rag petite skinny jeans
Cork zeppas


----------



## handbag_newbie

I really want to wear my luly's with this outfit, which will definitely happen in the future but there's NO way I'm making it home considering I'm going to a party and I'll be celebrating my employment 

But here's how it looks 






My youngest baby votes for the Luly's haha


----------



## cts900

^^Both shoes look divine and the shirt is PERFECT!


----------



## Aniski

Nice outfit handbag!  I like both shoes but those luly's go especially well with it!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I love that top, *handbag*! Both outfits look great!!


----------



## SassySarah

Cute top *handbag*!  I think your dog is right, my vote is for the Lulys!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love both pair of shoes, handbag. But I love the Lulys the best. Your baby is sooo cute!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *duke*, *jonathan*, and *cts*!!


----------



## NANI1972

Went out last night for drinks with family and friends.

Affliction T-shirt, Guess skinny jeans, Peacock Biancas.






*
You look great handbag and your doggie is adorable!*


----------



## KlassicKouture

You're such a hottie, *Nani*!


----------



## yousofine

*Helena928*: Really like your outfit. How the grey tones and the black are perfectly together. the belt with the shoes. And the leather jacket 

And LOVE your hair!

And all you other ladies!!! Look AMAZING too.


----------



## yousofine

indypup said:


> Okay, I went back to page 119 to *attempt* to catch up!  (and thank you *cts* for your sweet comment!)
> 
> *yousofine*, I love how playful your style is!  Love your hair, too!





indypup said:


> J. Crew/ Madewell belt/Karey NP



It's such a cute outfit. And WOW! for going back all the pages and comment everyone. That's very sweet! Thank you.


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks *KK! *


----------



## strsusc

*Nani* you look amazing!  =Glad you decided to keep the peacock biancas
*hangbag* love both shoes and that shirt is so cute!


----------



## cts900

*NANI*: You look super sexy in those jeans. Love the look on you.


----------



## carlinha

wow so behind on this thread... you ladies all look amazing!

last night was DF and i's anniversary, and we went out for dinner, i wore my HL and peacock satin MBP 150 for the first time!    glad to say there were no accidents, but it was strictly door-restaurant-door...


----------



## Miss T.

Wow! What a great outfit, *Carlinha*! I am sure there were accidents around you, with all the head-turning you caused. 

I love your red showcase too.


----------



## cts900

You look fabulous, *car*. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Me in the LOVE in NYC*

Dress: Bebe
Purse: Steve Madden
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Aniski

Nani - great combo!
Carlinha - you look fab!  Happy anniversary!
Cute LoubHottie!


----------



## ilovefashion87

so cute!




LouboutinHottie said:


> *Me in the LOVE in NYC*
> 
> Dress: Bebe
> Purse: Steve Madden
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## cts900

Aw, _very_ cute *LouboutinHottie*!


----------



## strsusc

lovely *carlinha*!  Happy Anniversary...DF must have fell off his chair when he saw you in that number!!!!


----------



## strsusc

*louboutinhottie* I love these shots!  They are iconic!


----------



## SassySarah

Nani - you're sizzling hot!  :sunnies
Cahrlina -  the peacock MBB!  What kind of shelves/storage is that being you?


----------



## bling*lover

WOW Carlinha you look amazing  Happy Anniversary to you and your DF!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Thank you
*Aniski
ilovefashion87
cts900
strsusc*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks fab! 

*carlinha*- amazing as always and happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## phiphi

amazing looks ladies!

happy anniversary to you and DF, *C*! you look gorgeous and the MBP are divine!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Nani*: Love your casual look.
*Carlina*: Sizzling in your CL + HL outfit.
*Louboutin*: Very cute.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*carlinha*...WHOA! You look incredible!! 

*LoboutinHottie*, what cute pics!!


----------



## yousofine

Carlinha: PERFECTION!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Carlinha:*


----------



## yellow08

*Carlinha*-That's one hot outfit (Happy Anniversary-Belated)
*LouboutinHottie*-Very cute!!!


----------



## wannaprada

I am soo behind!  Everyone looks great!  Here I am in a DVF dress/belt and my Luly's, making their first appearance at work.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*wanna:* I am sucker for DVF + CLs!  

I went out last night (with the lovely *surlygirl*) and I wore this dress from BeBe, a belt from South Moon Under and my Fernandos!


----------



## cts900

^^Love! Your body is outta this world, woman!!!!!

*wanna*: Such a pretty dress. Gorgeous.


----------



## rdgldy

*duke*, you are amazing, woman!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww, you two (*rdgldy and cts*) are making me


----------



## BellaShoes

*nani*, you are so pretty!!!! Love the Bianca's, have you worked out a fix yet?

Hubba Hubba... *Carlinha*!  Did you pick that up at the meet? GORGEOUS!


----------



## BellaShoes

*handbag*, love the Luly's and your puppy dawg is so cute!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the luly's *wanna*!

Great outfit *Duke*!


----------



## sumnboutme

you look great *duke*!  so skinny!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dukeprincess said:


> *wanna:* I am sucker for DVF + CLs!
> 
> I went out last night (with the lovely *surlygirl*) and I wore this dress from BeBe, a belt from South Moon Under and my Fernandos!


love the outfit! you look gorgeous.


----------



## handbag_newbie

awww thanks everyone! Nibbler is blushing too haha

Everyone here looks so great!


----------



## Aniski

wanna - those luly's look great with the dress!
duke - lovely dress!


----------



## phiphi

*wanna* you look so professional! LOVE the lulys on you.
*duke* - eep!! beyond stunning, love!


----------



## jancedtif

wannaprada said:


> I am soo behind!  Everyone looks great!  Here I am in a DVF dress/belt and my Luly's, making their first appearance at work.


 *Wannaprada* you look fantastic!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *wanna:* I am sucker for DVF + CLs!
> 
> I went out last night (with the lovely *surlygirl*) and I wore this dress from BeBe, a belt from South Moon Under and my Fernandos!



*Duke*!!  You look fierce girl, fierce!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*Duke*, I wanted those shoes so much, but could never find them.
You look absolutely gorgeous - I love the DVF dress on you and the
CLs? Please let me find a pair!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wanna: love the Lulys with your dress.
Duke: you look great.


----------



## NANI1972

strsusc- Thank you. I'm in a love/hate relationship with my Biancas, hopefully we can work something out.

cts- Thanks so much!

Aniski-Thanks!

SassyS- Thanks (Can't wait to see the Lizzie Biancas on you)

Batty- Thank you

Bella- Thank you for the nice compliment! I recieved the Killer Kushionz yesterday and I think they might work, fingers crossed.

wanna- You look fabulous, love the Lulys!

Duke- Yowza! You look smokin', Love the Fernandos!


----------



## wannaprada

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*wanna*, the Luly's look great on you!

*Duke*, it's so not fair that you have a figure like that AND a booty! Not fair!! You look amazing!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Can I just start by saying that you ladies really know how to make a woman feel good?   A big thank you for all of your sweet compliments *bella, sumn, redbottomlover, aniski, phiphi, jan, amazi, batty, handbag, nani and KK!* 

*sumn:* Me, skinny?  Thanks love, must be the slimming effect of this dress! LOL

*amazi:* Honey, I will keep my eye out.  We must find you a pair.  They are such fierce shoes, you need them!

*Nani:* Umm if I recall correctly, you are one hottie yourself!

*KK:* Your body is amazing too!  Let me tell you...the booty makes finding clothing quite difficult at times!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I got to dress up for work today since I have a training

H&M top and skirt
Greasepaint simple 85...I need to find a pair in black because these are SO comfortable!!!!


----------



## Aniski

Cute outfit handbag!!


----------



## jancedtif

I'm in love with your Greasepaint Simples *Handbag*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dukeprincess said:


> *KK:* Your body is amazing too! Let me tell you...the booty makes finding clothing quite difficult at times!


 
You are so sweet! 

But I must say, when you do find clothing that works for your awesome figure you look stunning in them! 

*handbag*, you look so beautiful!


----------



## amazigrace

*handbag,* love the greasepaint
simples. I have them in flats and love
them so much!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*handbag*- you look great!!!!


----------



## mimi14

You all look gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Really pretty outfit, handbag. Love the Simples!


----------



## cts900

You look beautiful, *handbag*.  I love the skirt soooo much.


----------



## cuteangel7777

louboutinlawyer said:


> Here's a photo from a few weeks ago that I meant to post- DVF dress with red JNs! I love these shoes



you look divine and i love love love the JNS those are one of my favorite pairs ever


----------



## cuteangel7777

Dukeprincess said:


> *wanna:* I am sucker for DVF + CLs!
> 
> I went out last night (with the lovely *surlygirl*) and I wore this dress from BeBe, a belt from South Moon Under and my Fernandos!




Duke Princess you look soo hot and pretty! love the shoes


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Dukeprincess said:


> *wanna:* I am sucker for DVF + CLs!
> 
> I went out last night (with the lovely *surlygirl*) and I wore this dress from BeBe, a belt from South Moon Under and my Fernandos!



GORGEOUS as usual, Duke!! Looooooove those Fernandos!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *cuteangel and LL!* 

Love the Simples *handbag.*


----------



## BellaShoes

*handbag*, cute outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

This was more of a 'handbag' shot but my Miss Boxe made an appearance....


----------



## Aniski

Lovely Bella


----------



## cts900

*Bella*, I love the proportions of your blouse--it is very flattering.  The long, flowy skirt is so pretty and feminine.  You look fabulous as ever!


----------



## cuteangel7777

Bella~ pretty outfit.

Here was my outfit the other day with Navy Bow T


----------



## sumnboutme

^^you look great *cuteangel*, very chic!  i  that top!!!


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous cuteangel!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Such a gorgeous skirt, *Bella*! 

Hermes and CL's--a lovely combination, *cuteangel*!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Cuteangel, another great outfit! Love that top- where's it from?


----------



## BattyBugs

You look so pretty, Bella.
Gorgeous top, Cute.


----------



## cts900

*cuteangel*: Beautiful shoes, chic outfit (LOVE the top) and your hair is so soft and feminine.  Great look!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love your Miss Boxe *Bella.* 

Oh yes, now this is what I call an "outfit pic."  Just BEAUTIFUL *cuteangel!*


----------



## cuteangel7777

KlassicKouture said:


> Such a gorgeous skirt, *Bella*!
> 
> Hermes and CL's--a lovely combination, *cuteangel*!



Thanks Klassic~




BattyBugs said:


> You look so pretty, Bella.
> Gorgeous top, Cute.




Thank you Batty!



cts900 said:


> *cuteangel*: Beautiful shoes, chic outfit (LOVE the top) and your hair is so soft and feminine.  Great look!



Thanx CTS~ I just braided my hair cause i was having a bad hair day and that is usually my instant solution. 



Dukeprincess said:


> Love your Miss Boxe *Bella.*
> 
> Oh yes, now this is what I call an "outfit pic."  Just BEAUTIFUL *cuteangel!*




Thanks Duke Princess~ i love love love your CL collection!


----------



## cuteangel7777

louboutinlawyer said:


> Cuteangel, another great outfit! Love that top- where's it from?




Thanks Babe, The shirt is by my designer/ fairy god mother- Moguk Pauk Pauk. She is a Burmese designer (i live in burma now). She made this for me last year for work event.


----------



## cuteangel7777

KlassicKouture said:


> Such a gorgeous skirt, *Bella*!
> 
> Hermes and CL's--a lovely combination, *cuteangel*!





Thanks Klassic!


----------



## cuteangel7777

Aniski said:


> Gorgeous cuteangel!



Thanks Aniski~ I love your profile pic!


----------



## cuteangel7777

sumnboutme said:


> ^^you look great *cuteangel*, very chic!  i  that top!!!




Thanx babe~


----------



## flowergirly

cuteangel7777 said:


> Bella~ pretty outfit.
> 
> Here was my outfit the other day with Navy Bow T



Wow ... great shoes, but your makeup is _fantastic_ there!


----------



## Aniski

cuteangel7777 said:


> Thanks Aniski~ I love your profile pic!



Thanks cuteangel!


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you, *cuteangel,* for you-know-what!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *fab as always! love the RM bag too!

*cuteangel- *great outfit! love your top!


----------



## icecreamom

*cuteangel* I second everyone else! You look gorgeous,  the top


----------



## jancedtif

Spiegel jean
K-Mart blouse
Turban flats


----------



## mal

lovely, *jance*!


----------



## cuteangel7777

Lovely Jance~ I love the top



jancedtif said:


> Spiegel jean
> K-Mart blouse
> Turban flats


----------



## Purrrfect

Looking good everyone!!!

*Jancedtif *- love the flats!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jance, you look like a million $!


----------



## rdgldy

*jan*, stunning look!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

GORGEOUS *Jan!*


----------



## phiphi

*jan* - you look amazing - such a stylish outfit!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Great pic, *jance*!


----------



## Aniski

Love the outfit Jan!!  So pretty!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much mal, cuteangel, purrfect, BattyBugs, rdgldy, Duke, Phi, KK Aniski! 

I was dog tired when I got off work, and I didn't have a stitch of lipstick on.  Boy am I sorry I didn't chop out my lips.


----------



## KlassicKouture

^^^ oh whatever, you look great mamas!!


----------



## jeshika

Maiden voyage for my lace bouquet piggies!  will try to sneak an outfit pic later.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*bella*, *cutenagel*, and *jan* you all look fabulous!!


----------



## LH405

About to kung fu the photographer in CoH avedons, shirt from Marshalls and Shawnitas!












I had just back from drinks with the girls and had to show my man what he was in for later on if he tried to test me, lol.


----------



## KlassicKouture

^^^ LOL! Cute pics!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

How cute *LH!*


----------



## misselizabeth22

Looking Fab Jan!
It's gameday today!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*LH,* cute outfit.

*cuteangel,* you love gorgeous, as usual.
Love the top!

*jeshika,* love those pigalles!

And *jance,* you cute thing, you look
fabulous! Love that top! We're shoe twins, too.


----------



## Aniski

Jeshika the pigalles are so beautiful!
LH - cute pics


----------



## Elephanta

Me and my Bianca Flannel Dark Grey


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Aniski *and *amazigrace*! i love them too! 

*elephanta*, i love the look! very chic.


----------



## strsusc

love your look *elephanta!!!!*


----------



## Elephanta

jeshika,strsusc  - thank you


----------



## Aniski

Look great Elephanta!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I adore that skirt, *Elephanta*!


----------



## cts900

*Elephanta*: I am in love with every aspect of your outfit! 
*LH*: SO FUN! You look like a gal who I would be fast friends with! 
*jeshika*:  I don't know what to write! 
*jance*: You are fierce and fabulous and I _love _your loo--lips to toes, shoe cousin!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*elephanta* - you look very chic!


----------



## Elephanta

Aniski, cts900, Dukeprincess - thank you for the compliments 
KlassicKouture, I've bought this skirt today - it's Armani Collezioni


----------



## icecreamom

*elephanta* You look great, loving the whole outfit!!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *cts*!!! they are pretty breathtaking, i must say.


----------



## cts900

cts900 said:


> *Elephanta*: I am in love with every aspect of your outfit!
> *LH*: SO FUN! You look like a gal who I would be fast friends with!
> *jeshika*:  I don't know what to write!
> *jance*: You are fierce and fabulous and I _love _your *loo*--lips to toes, shoe cousin!



Hey *jance*! I did not mean I love your "loo" (aka, toilet) but rather I love your loo_k_! This is why I tell my students to proofread their work!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Jeshika*: the lace pigalles are gorgeous!
*LH*: Very cute photos.
*Elephanta*: You look fabulous.


----------



## cuteangel7777

Grace- Thanx

*Elephanta *love the look!


----------



## cuteangel7777

*LH* your pictures are very cute!!


*Jeshika* Lace bouquet pigalles are one of my HG! so sad cant find it in my size anymore  They look gorgeous on you

*Moshimoshi* thanx


----------



## cts900

For work today and a quick birthday lunch with the family--tank and cardi from Anthropologie, a skirt I have had for 100 years from Kohls, and my beloved dark grey suede Lady Gres....


----------



## icecreamom

Love the outfit and the sexy pose  *cts* congrats on ur birthday!


----------



## ElisaBr13

*CTS*, Love the Greissimo with the outit! You look so comfy


----------



## cts900

Thanke you *icecream * and *elisa *. I was definitely feeling both comfy _and _sassy!


----------



## strsusc

you are rocking that outfit *cts!!!!*  Gorgeous!


----------



## Elephanta

My engine spikes - I love them so much


----------



## strsusc

oh *elephanta* you are killing me with these looks!  and those chanels...


----------



## Elephanta

strsusc said:


> oh *elephanta* you are killing me with these looks!  and those chanels...



 all my friends love my chanel bags, especially the red one


----------



## cts900

*Elephanta*: Just gorgeous. 
*strsusc*: Thanks, love. I will admit, by the time I took the photo I had consumed a few glasses of champage :shame:.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LH- *Great pics!

*elephanta- *wow you look great in all these outfits! Adore your Chanel! 

*cts- *fab always hun


----------



## Aniski

cts - you always look so great!  I love the tank and cardy!!
elephanta - you look fabulous!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:*  Don't hurt em!  Looking lovely as always and that pose is fierce!

*elephanta:* Your dress is gorgeous!  Love how you styled the Engins!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*cts* - you look great!  i love that anthro top and the CLs of course 

*elephanta* - your chanels make me  love your outfits!


----------



## cuteangel7777

*CTS* love the top and how you are rocking it!

*Elephanta* The Engines are also one of my fav i went through (well my shoes angel Kurimo-Chan and my sista as well) a lot of hardship to get my red and black (my sister as the nude). Have yet to wear them

I love your dress and the patent red jumbo its so chic to pair it with the shoes. I love your casual style as well (and that dark silver! i think we share a lot of the same chanels as well!) in short love your style babe


----------



## amazigrace

*elephanta,* I love your 3 outfit pics.
Love your CLs and love your Chanels. You
look very beautiful and very stylish.

*cts,* love your look, too. Love
the shoes and the outfit. Great look!


----------



## jeshika

cuteangel7777 said:


> *LH* your pictures are very cute!!
> 
> 
> *Jeshika* Lace bouquet pigalles are one of my HG! so sad cant find it in my size anymore  They look gorgeous on you
> 
> *Moshimoshi* thanx



thank you *cuteangel*! you have such a great collection, i'm sure u have other pairs to console u! what size are u? i will keep an eye out for you ... they are such gorgeous shoes!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *dezy, Aniski, Duke, moshi, cuteangel* and *amazigrace*! You sure know how to make a gal feel fabulous!


----------



## slpceline

Elephanta said:


> My engine spikes - I love them so much



Elephanta, I must admit, I'm generally not a big fan of skinny jeans, but you look wonderful in them!


----------



## Elephanta

cts900, dezynrbaglaydee, Aniski, Dukeprincess, moshi_moshi, amazigrace,cuteangel7777 - thank you, Ladies 
When I bought the engines, I couldn't even imagine that I had a lot of clothes that would fit these shoes perfectly.


----------



## Elephanta

slpceline said:


> Elephanta, I must admit, I'm generally not a big fan of skinny jeans, but you look wonderful in them!



Thanx  I love skinny jeans, but usually it's rather difficult for me to find a pair of jeans that can fit my body really good


----------



## KlassicKouture

*cts*, the way the fabric drapes your figure is gorgeous. Hope you had a wonderful birthday!! 

*Elephanta*, I absolutely love that you showed how the Engin can be paired with an edgy look as well as a classic look. And your Chanel is lovely!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*cts*: Love the look & the suede Lady Gress.
*Elephanta*: More amazing looks.


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *KK* and *batty*! Hugs to you both!


----------



## mfp

hey! can you guys help me out here, I want to purchase a new pair of pigalle 120mm, but i'm not sure about the sizing. Are they TTS or they run big/small??

thanks in advance


----------



## handbag_newbie

mfp said:


> hey! can you guys help me out here, I want to purchase a new pair of pigalle 120mm, but i'm not sure about the sizing. Are they TTS or they run big/small??
> 
> thanks in advance



This would be the appropriate thread for that question 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-info-advice-read-first-page-481701.html


----------



## mfp

thanks...now i'm even more confused! i've have read in several places that the would pigalle 120 run small due to the patent. and after reading that thread it advices me to go 1/2 or a full size down :S . Im an 8.5 us and have narrow feet. YSL's i'm TTS 38.5 and Miu Miu's i size up 1/2 a size, 39 eu.


----------



## Aniski

mfp said:


> thanks...now i'm even more confused! i've have read in several places that the would pigalle 120 run small due to the patent. and after reading that thread it advices me to go 1/2 or a full size down :S . Im an 8.5 us and have narrow feet. YSL's i'm TTS 38.5 and Miu Miu's i size up 1/2 a size, 39 eu.



This is another thread you could get some idea from besides the one handbag posted.  HTH!

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...sizing-comfort-walking-confidence-614567.html


----------



## mfp

THANK YOU aniski! that was extremely helpful ...purchasing them right now !


----------



## cuteangel7777

jeshika said:


> thank you *cuteangel*! you have such a great collection, i'm sure u have other pairs to console u! what size are u? i will keep an eye out for you ... they are such gorgeous shoes!




THanks Jeshika~ My pigalle 120 size is 37 or 37.5. Thank you so much-  because i couldnt get the pigalle i got the lady claude and it was a size too big so cant ware it too  they are really gorgeous pair! My most most favorite material and style together


----------



## cuteangel7777

My Saturday Office a few weeks ago ( i think two) showing my love for big lips! I am thinking if i should get the beige one too- what do u guys think?






BYSI dress, Big Lips, Soleil B


----------



## DitaMakeup

Elephanta said:


> My engine spikes - I love them so much


 
Love your two looks!

and the shoes are great! I want Engin too!!!


----------



## icecreamom

loving the entire look *cuteangel*


----------



## strsusc

*cuteangel* love your outfit and those beige big lips are TDF!  Go get them immediately!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah, you look amazing *cuteangel!*


----------



## Aniski

cuteangel you look amazing!


----------



## cts900

*cuteangel*, another perfect look.  I also love the way you post your photos; very creative.


----------



## missgiannina

cuteangel7777 said:


> My Saturday Office a few weeks ago ( i think two) showing my love for big lips! I am thinking if i should get the beige one too- what do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYSI dress, Big Lips, Soleil B



very pretty!


----------



## cuteangel7777

cts900 said:


> *cuteangel*, another perfect look.  I also love the way you post your photos; very creative.



Thanx Cts! I just try to emphasize the shoes cause my shots are usually whole outfit shots and sometime u cant really see the shoes that we love



Dukeprincess said:


> Woah, you look amazing *cuteangel!*



Thank you Duke Princess! 



icecreamom said:


> loving the entire look *cuteangel*



Thanx Increamom 



strsusc said:


> *cuteangel* love your outfit and those beige big lips are TDF!  Go get them immediately!



Thank Strsusc do u know if the beige ones are pony hai or just suede?


----------



## cuteangel7777

missgiannina said:


> very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Another sylish look, cuteangel.


----------



## amazigrace

You look amazing, *cuteangel!*


----------



## savvysgirl

You look stunning *cuteangel*, simply stunning! I looove your dress


----------



## strsusc

Date Night with DH 
Burberry Jacket (gift from DH for my birthday in May)
Banana Republic Tank
Gap Skinny Jeans
Gucci Clutch
Rose Gold Posiedons


----------



## Aniski

You look great strsusc!!  Love the jacket and poseidons!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah, I am loving that outfit *strsusc!*


----------



## surlygirl

amazing outfit, *strsusc*! hope you and DH had a great date!


----------



## strsusc

*surly, duke & aniski*


----------



## cts900

strsusc said:


> Date Night with DH
> Burberry Jacket (gift from DH for my birthday in May)
> Banana Republic Tank
> Gap Skinny Jeans
> Gucci Clutch
> Rose Gold Posiedons



Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow! I love every thing about the look.  You look so chic and classic--your body is outrageous in that outfit. What a lucky DH to have you on his arm all night!


----------



## icecreamom

You look lovely  *strsusc*, hope u had a great time with the DH


----------



## amazigrace

*strsusc,* you look amazing.
I love everything you're wearing.
Great look!


----------



## strsusc

*amazigrace, icereamom & lovely cts* you have me blushing... 

You are all too kind and so sweet!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## phiphi

*cuteangel* that's such a chic ensemble!
wow *strsusc*! you look so amazing! hope you had a great date night!!


----------



## cts900

DH and I both turned 34 this past week and we finally caught a moment for happy hour to celebrate--this is what I wore with my cherished Decolzeps!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I absolutely love that outfit, *strsusc*!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You look lovely, *cts*!


----------



## nillacobain

cts900 said:


> DH and I both turned 34 this past week and we finally caught a moment for happy hour to celebrate--this is what I wore with my cherished Decolzeps!


 
First of all, happy (belated) birthday! You look amazing!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Looking lovely as usual *cts*


----------



## cts900

Thank you *KK, nilla*, and *icecream*.  You ladies are too kind . I always feel a little dowdy and conservative (most of my clothes are meant to be worn while I am teaching).  Throwing some CLs on my feet changes my entire mood!


----------



## phiphi

hush!! dowdy and conservative are _not_ words i would ever use to describe you. you are elegant and gorgeous! 

happy belated birthday to you and DH, dear *cts*!!


----------



## strsusc

*cts* look at that little waist!  You look perfect for the big bday celebration!  

Hope you both had so much fun!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cuteangel- *you look great!!!

*strsusc- *fab date night outfit!

*cts- *HAPPY HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY!!!! You look so good, hope you and DH had a wonderful celebration!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much* phi, strsusc*, and *dezy*...coming from three of the most impeccably dressed tPFers ever, I am deeply complimented.  And thank you for the birthday wishes also.  We ate, drank, and were merry.  Life is good .


----------



## strsusc

^


----------



## BattyBugs

You look fab, strs.
Happy late birthday, cts. You look so nice for your night out.


----------



## BellaShoes

*strsusc*, fabulous date night outfit!

*cuteangel,* you look great...very retro!


----------



## laninya79

I love your jacket strsusc!


----------



## cts900

thank you, *batty*!


----------



## strsusc

*batty, bella, dezy, phiphi and lani*


----------



## Aniski

Love your outfit cts!  You've got style!  And happy belated birthday!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Happy Belated Birthday *cts!* Umm, "dowdy" is not even close to describing you.    You look gorgeous and sophisticated!


----------



## cts900

Aw, thank you so much *Aniski *and *Duke*.  You are both so precious!


----------



## BellaShoes

*CTS!!!*

Happy Birthday lovely lady! I hope you have a fabulous year!


----------



## NANI1972

cuteangel- Fabulous outfit! You look beautiful!

Bella- You look fabulous. Love your Miss Boxe!! Oh and your bag!

strsusc- Love the outfit, but I think anything would look great on you, smokin'!

cts- HAPPY BIRTHDAY cts artyhat: hope you had a wonderful day you deserve it!


----------



## charliefarlie

You all look so gorgeous!

Here is my contribution, I wore my Coffee Suede New Simples for the 1st time. Sorry for the terrible pic quality. 2nd pic is with my Choc Mulberry Roxanne


----------



## clothingguru

*elephanta:* I LOVE the engins on you with your outfuts! 
*LH:* haha too cute! You look great!
*jeshika:* OOOOH Lace piggies! I wanna see more! 
*Janced:* You look great girl!! Love the flats! 
*charliefarlie:* very nice outfit!!! 
*cts:* You look so lovely C!!!!!! as always! 
*cuteangel*: very chic outfits! 
*strsusc:* love the Burbery jacket! And love the outfit! 

Sorry if i missed any of you lovely ladies.


----------



## gheaden

:urock: You all continue to demonstrate style whether you are dressing your CLs up or down. I see some great outfits, too many to begin commenting on. 

You are all fierce.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Charlie*: I love your Suede Simples. They are perfect with your outfit. You look great!


----------



## strsusc

*charlie* love those simples!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *gheaden, clothingguru, NANI*, and *Bella*!  I appreciate all the kind words and birthday wishes.  
*charlie*: Love the brown suede.  That is what I am missing in my collection BIG time.  You look great!


----------



## slpceline

Charlie: love, love the look! So classy!


----------



## oxox

Happy Birthday *cts900*!

You looked amazing! I love your dress  and you already know I love the shoes


----------



## ElisaBr13

Hi Guys, I finally got around in using my Madame Butterfly Booties, yay!!


----------



## nillacobain

^Great outfit!


----------



## Aniski

charlie - the simples go great with the outfit!
elisa - love the MBBs!  Cute dress!


----------



## icecreamom

^ Elisa you look super pretty!


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Nilla, Icrecream, Aniski* Thanks so much. I had lots of fun wearing the outfit. The dress is Alice & Olivia.


----------



## KlassicKouture

I love your entire look, *Elisa*!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*elisa* you look GORGEOUS! from head to toe. you make me want to purchase the MBB.


----------



## ElisaBr13

aww Thanks *KK *and *RedBottom*  Red, these are by far my most comfortable pair, I say if you find them in your size, get them!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Elisa - You look great!  I love the MBBs and thye go great with that dress!!!

Here is what I wore Saturday night to see a great 80s cover band at the Glass Cactus here in Dallas (called the Molly Ringwalds).  If they are ever in your area, go see them!

Dress: BCBG
Boots: Supra RonFifi


















Cara / Caroline


----------



## cuteangel7777

*Bella Shoes, Dezynrbaglaydee, Nani1972*

Thank you Gals~


----------



## cuteangel7777

*Batty, Grace, Savvygril, Phi Phi*


----------



## cuteangel7777

Love the Supra Fifi and the dress gal! u look cute!


cfellis522 said:


> Elisa - You look great!  I love the MBBs and thye go great with that dress!!!
> 
> Here is what I wore Saturday night to see a great 80s cover band at the Glass Cactus here in Dallas (called the Molly Ringwalds).  If they are ever in your area, go see them!
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Boots: Supra RonFifi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara / Caroline


----------



## cuteangel7777

ElisaBr13 said:


> Hi Guys, I finally got around in using my Madame Butterfly Booties, yay!!




Love the dress it looks like Butterfly so are the shoes! Perfect match!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Cfellis, you look HOT!!!! LOVE THAT DRESS and OMG your boots are making me drool!!!! I want them


----------



## cuteangel7777

strsusc said:


> Date Night with DH
> Burberry Jacket (gift from DH for my birthday in May)
> Banana Republic Tank
> Gap Skinny Jeans
> Gucci Clutch
> Rose Gold Posiedons



I love everything! now you are making me want the Rose Gold Poseidon


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*charlie- *you look great!!!

*elisa- *shoe twin! you look beautiful! 

*cfellis- *wow! you look hot!!! LOVE the OTK boots!!!


----------



## Aniski

cfellis - love the dress and shoes!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Elisa*: that is a hawt outfit!
*Cara*: love your look! There is always so much going on in the DFW area. We love it here.


----------



## charliefarlie

Clothingguru, BattyBugs, Strsusc, Cts, Slpceline, Aniski and Dezynrbaglaydee, thank you for your lovely comments!


----------



## charliefarlie

ElisaBr13 said:


> Hi Guys, I finally got around in using my Madame Butterfly Booties, yay!!



Beautiful dress, love the colour! The MB's look fab with it.



cfellis522 said:


> Here is what I wore Saturday night to see a great 80s cover band at the Glass Cactus here in Dallas (called the Molly Ringwalds).  If they are ever in your area, go see them!
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Boots: Supra RonFifi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara / Caroline



Your boots are fabulous! Sounds like a great night.


----------



## Elephanta

Me and my purple bianca


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Elisa* I've definitely got my eye on them! I just ordered the Bibi so I'm trying to be good but I don't think it's going to work out so well haha.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Elephanta said:


> Me and my purple bianca


*Elephanta* I LOOOVE the outfit and the shoes just make it perfect!


----------



## slpceline

*Elephanta*! Do you *ever* have a gorgeous body! Not to mention an impeccable sense of style! (CL's don't hurt with that, I must admit...)

You look great!


----------



## Elephanta

RedBottomLover said:


> *Elephanta* I LOOOVE the outfit and the shoes just make it perfect!



thanx


----------



## Elephanta

slpceline said:


> *Elephanta*! Do you *ever* have a gorgeous body! Not to mention an impeccable sense of style! (CL's don't hurt with that, I must admit...)
> 
> You look great!


----------



## Aniski

Love your style Elephanta!  And your bag!


----------



## compulsive

My mom & I yesterday @ my niece's 1 month party.







Mom:
H&M
Jimmy Choos

Me:
H&M Blazer
Old Navy Tank
SFAM Gweneveres
Black Patent Decolettes
Chanel Camelia Ring in White
LV Epi Brea MM in Noir (not pictured)


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Woah that is your Mom?  Dang, what a hottie!  I see where you get it from *compulsive!*

Great outfit *elephanta*

*cfellis: *Hot woman!


----------



## Purrrfect

Great outfits everyone!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my lovely and beautiful friend/UHG twin!!  Big hugs! 



cts900 said:


> DH and I both turned 34 this past week and we finally caught a moment for happy hour to celebrate--this is what I wore with my cherished Decolzeps!


----------



## cuteangel7777

charliefarlie said:


> You all look so gorgeous!
> 
> Here is my contribution, I wore my Coffee Suede New Simples for the 1st time. Sorry for the terrible pic quality. 2nd pic is with my Choc Mulberry Roxanne



Great outfit for work! Love the shoes~


----------



## cuteangel7777

Your mom look so young and hot! Love your whole outfit! Such a hot mother and daughter duo! 



compulsive said:


> My mom & I yesterday @ my niece's 1 month party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom:
> H&M
> Jimmy Choos
> 
> Me:
> H&M Blazer
> Old Navy Tank
> SFAM Gweneveres
> Black Patent Decolettes
> Chanel Camelia Ring in White
> LV Epi Brea MM in Noir (not pictured)


----------



## cuteangel7777

cts900 said:


> DH and I both turned 34 this past week and we finally caught a moment for happy hour to celebrate--this is what I wore with my cherished Decolzeps!




Happy Belated! Such a cute outifit and it so nice yours and DH's birthday are Close by~


----------



## cts900

*cuteangel*: Thank you so much, sweetie.
*louboutinlawyer*: Thank you, my friend.  I am embracing aging as best I can! 
*compulsive*: You are two smokin' hot ladies! _Wow_!
*Elephanta*: Gorgeous look and unbelievable shoes! 
*cfellis*: What a fabulous look.  I wish I could wear those. 
*Elisa*: I absolutely adore your dress.


----------



## BellaShoes

Compulsive, you both look fabulous! I cannot believe your Mom is in that pic!


----------



## phiphi

great outfit *charlie*!
*elisa* love the colour of your dress! you look amazing.
*cfellis* loves it! 
very rocker chic, *elephanta*
*compulsive* - you are _so _stunning (please tell your mom she's very fierce too!)


----------



## cuteangel7777

Elephanta said:


> Me and my purple bianca



OH i love your whole outfit- i am loving bal too!


----------



## SassySarah

I am so far behind but I just went back through what I've missed.  I'm too tired and lazy to individually comment, but I must say you ladies look so fab!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love your outfit with the purple Biancas, *Elephanta*.
*Compulsive*: you and your mom both look fab.


----------



## compulsive

*Duke*, *cuteangel*, *cts*, *Bella*, *phi*, & *Batty* for your sweet compliments about my mom & I!  But yes, believe it or not, that is my mother who is in her mid 50's. We get told we look like sisters all the time. I'll tell her all the compliments.. she'll love to hear it cause she always complains about how old she is


----------



## nillacobain

compulsive said:


> *Duke*, *cuteangel*, *cts*, *Bella*, *phi*, & *Batty* for your sweet compliments about my mom & I!  But yes, believe it or not, that is my mother who is in her mid 50's. We get told we look like sisters all the time. I'll tell her all the compliments.. she'll love to hear it cause she always complains about how old she is


 
You both look stunning!


----------



## icecreamom

*Elephanta!* you look a m a z i n g! Love the entire outfit from head to toe 
*Compulsive* I love mom and daughter pictures, you both look too cute (I'm crazy for the SFAM Gweneveres too :shame: they fit super nice)


----------



## cts900

oxox said:


> Happy Birthday *cts900*!
> 
> You looked amazing! I love your dress  and you already know I love the shoes


 
Thank you so much for the kind words! :kiss:


----------



## ElisaBr13

*PhiPhi, Dezy, Batty Charlie, Cts* Thank you lovely ladies for such nice compliments!!!

*ELEPHANTA* you are on FIRE, LOVE the complete outfit!

*Compulsive,* How cute is that!! Both you and your mother look great. Great outfits!


----------



## jenayb

Elephanta, that outfit is absolutely perfect in every way! Love!!!


----------



## Elephanta

Aniski,cuteangel7777, Dukeprincess, cts900, phiphi, BattyBugs, icecreamom, ElisaBr13, jenaywins - thank you for the compliments  
by the way: that's my first balenciaga, I bought it couple weeks ago


----------



## jenayb

Elephanta said:


> by the way: that's my first balenciaga, I bought it couple weeks ago


 
Well, it's just FABULOUS!! I've been thinking about a Balenciaga myself; I may be convinced thanks to your outfit. Again, just perfect.


----------



## Aniski

Compulsive - you and your mum both look amazing!!


----------



## Aniski

Jenay - love you avi!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Gucci top
LV Cassis Speedy 
Black Calf Rolandos


&


Prada Dress , the same Speedy, Peacock suede Yoyo Zeppas:


----------



## Blueberry12

Ladies!

Lots of stunning outfits and CL´s BTW!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Blueberry*, you look amazing! Love your Peacock suede Yoyo Zeppas


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you *P & P*!


----------



## icecreamom

*Blueberry* You look lovely!!


----------



## Blueberry12

icecreamom said:


> *Blueberry* You look lovely!!


 


Thanx.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*elephanta- *love the purple biancas!!!

*compulsive- *wow you and your mama look hot!!

*blueberry- *you look great!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

since classes started again, i haven't been able to keep up as much as i would like.  i just went back a few pages...

*Elephanta *- i love both looks with the engins!  and the biancas are such a gorgeous color!
*cuteangel7777 *- so chic!  like straight out of a magazine! you wear the big lips so well, so i say go for the beige too!
*strususc *- i never wanted poseidons thinking they were too dressy, but i want rg poseidons now...  and the rest of your outfit!
*cts *- keep all the fabulous outfits coming!
*charlierfarlie *- so simple and so chic!
*ElisaBr13 *- love your MMB with that dress!
*Cara *- you rock the supra ronfifis like only you can!
*compulsive *- looks like great styles runs in the family!  love the blazer!  is it grey?
*Blueberry *- lovely outfits!  now i need something in peacock!


----------



## Aniski

Blueberry - you look amazing!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Dezynrbaglaydee , Melialuvs2shop , Aniski !!!


----------



## cuteangel7777

Blueberry12 said:


> Gucci top
> LV Cassis Speedy
> Black Calf Rolandos
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> Prada Dress , the same Speedy, Peacock suede Yoyo Zeppas:



Love both outfit! Super sexy~


----------



## cuteangel7777

This is what i wore to my friend's birthday today! I am just so glad i finally got my HGs for last season Red and Black Engins! I couldnt find them in my size at Miami when they were back in season and i was planning to get them in Paris but they were out already. Then when i went on the bay they were like 1000++ because all the celebrities have worn them. Then on a lucky day i got these at retail price without tax because the buyer for these on the auction didnt pay. And finally it made it home to Burma a few days agoo~

My outift- BYSI lace dress,Zara Leather Jacket, H Belt, Bal giant envelop and CL red and black Engin!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Blueberry and cuteangel:* You both look stunning!


----------



## Aniski

Great outfit cuteangel!


----------



## strsusc

melialuvs2shop said:


> since classes started again, i haven't been able to keep up as much as i would like.  i just went back a few pages...
> 
> *Elephanta *- i love both looks with the engins!  and the biancas are such a gorgeous color!
> *cuteangel7777 *- so chic!  like straight out of a magazine! you wear the big lips so well, so i say go for the beige too!
> *strususc *- i never wanted poseidons thinking they were too dressy, but i want rg poseidons now...  and the rest of your outfit!
> *cts *- keep all the fabulous outfits coming!
> *charlierfarlie *- so simple and so chic!
> *ElisaBr13 *- love your MMB with that dress!
> *Cara *- you rock the supra ronfifis like only you can!
> *compulsive *- looks like great styles runs in the family!  love the blazer!  is it grey?
> *Blueberry *- lovely outfits!  now i need something in peacock!



Go find them *melia!!!* They are great and go with everything!!!!  I love wearing them with denim!


----------



## strsusc

*bluberry* I love your outfits!  and that LV is TDF!!!!  
*cuteangel* you look great; love those shoes with the bal clutch!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Cuteangel.. Cool outfit especially with Bal. bag


----------



## cts900

*Blueberry *and *cuteangel*, you two ladies always rock the CLs with such style and grace. Fabulous!


----------



## SassySarah

*Blueberry *- love your outfits!  We are bag twins!  I just got mine today, your LV thread inspired me to hurry up before all the Cassis was gone!
*Cuteangel *- love the engins on you!


----------



## wannaprada

I'm about two weeks behind but WOW, you ladies all look wonderful!  Make me want to shop!


----------



## peppamint

*Cuteangel*, I adore your bal envelope! You look fabulous


----------



## clothingguru

You ladies all look so amazing!!!! 

*cfellis522:* Love the supra ronfifi's!!! 

*elisa*: OMG you made me want the MBB's ten times more! Love them with your outfit! You look gorgeous! 

*elephanta:* Cute outfit! Nice touch of purple on the black!

*Blueberry:* Love the 2 outfits! You look so elegant in the black dress and Cl's! u look Amazing!

*Compulsive: *Thats a cute pic of you and your mom! Love your ouftit! Your mom is so tiny! I would have never guessed by the pic that she was your mom! And fashionable!!!

*Cuteangel*: love the engins!!! ANd the Bal!!!!! You look very chic!


----------



## icecreamom

*cuteangel* you look beyond cute..fierce!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the Engins, Cute! Your entire outfit looks great.


----------



## SassySarah

Black Suede Bibi
Kensie top, Express leggings





(sorry for the messy bathroom)


----------



## Aniski

Sassy those bibis look amazing!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

oh *sassy* those are so hot! I need a chunky heel in my life...but for my clumsiness!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You're so gorgeous, *Sassy*!! The Bibi's are TDF!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Strsusc , Dukeprincess , Clothingguru , Cts900 !


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you *Cuteangel7777* , your outfit is fab too.

I love that Bal!

What a lovely shade of red!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx *SassySarah*!
Your outfit is very pretty!

Hot CL´s!

Great you got a Cassis Speedy too.


Did they have many Cassis bags left?


----------



## charliefarlie

Sassy, I love the look, and I really  your Bibis!


----------



## strsusc

*sassy* another winner!  Thank top is gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

Great look sassy!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Sassy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay... I could not wait another day... My May 2010 Pre Fall purchase.... making their pre-Fall debut!

Ladies, if you are considering you must, I have NEVER had so many 'stop me in my tracks' compliments all day then on these Jessy boots!

Paired with a my Rebecca Minkoff Wine MAB, blazer and Joe's Jeggings...

Off to the office followed later by dinner in the City...


----------



## BellaShoes

Today... off to office

Banana Republic Silk Tunic
Vince leggings
Rebecca Minkoff Wine MAB
Black Miss Boxe


----------



## RedBottomLover

SassySarah said:


> Black Suede Bibi
> Kensie top, Express leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the messy bathroom)


*sassy* LOVE the look. shoe twin! i cant wait to debut mine


----------



## cuteangel7777

*melialuvs2shop* Thank you so much for your words dear~ You are so sweet

*LizzieovesCL*  love the bal too~

*Dukeprincess* Thanx gal you always look great too!

*Strsusc* Thank you love!!!

*Aniski*


----------



## cuteangel7777

BellaShoes said:


> Okay... I could not wait another day... My May 2010 Pre Fall purchase.... making their pre-Fall debut!
> 
> Ladies, if you are considering you must, I have NEVER had so many 'stop me in my tracks' compliments all day then on these Jessy boots!
> 
> Paired with a my Rebecca Minkoff Wine MAB, blazer and Joe's Jeggings...
> 
> Off to the office followed later by dinner in the City...



Love the outfit! u look gorgeous gal


----------



## strsusc

you can tell I am on a jacket with skinnies kick...Fashion Night Out Event at NM

Michael by Michael Kors Jacket
Banana Republic Tank
Gap 1969 Skinny Jeans
Juicy Couture Chain Stack Bracelet/Cuff
Oxblood Glitter VPs


----------



## RedBottomLover

strsusc said:


> you can tell I am on a jacket with skinnies kick...Fashion Night Out Event at NM
> 
> Michael by Michael Kors Jacket
> Banana Republic Tank
> Gap 1969 Skinny Jeans
> Juicy Couture Chain Stack Bracelet/Cuff
> Oxblood Glitter VPs


one word : stunning!


----------



## cuteangel7777

*CTS* Thank you love!

*pappermint* 

*Clothinguru* Thanx babe! I love love your profile pic!

*Icecreamom* Thanx love

*battybugs*  love the new profile pic!

*Blueberry12* Thanx~ you look gorgeous too!


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you everyone for the compliments!
*Bella *- I love the Jesse boots on you!  I can't do many tall boots though, calves 
*strusc *- love the look with the glitters!


----------



## cuteangel7777

SassySarah said:


> Black Suede Bibi
> Kensie top, Express leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the messy bathroom)



love the outfit *sassy* u look super cute


----------



## SassySarah

^^ thanks cuteangel!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *icecreamom*, *Elisa*, *Aniski*, *dezynr*, *melia*, & *CG*!  It's funny cause my mom is actually a grandmother of 4 at age 55 yet ppl still think she's my sister. I only hope that I inherited those genes too 

*melia*, yes! It's grey.. kind of like that tourterelle color but a bit darker.
*wai*, you are always dressed like a rockstar!
*strsusc*, I love your look! I am in the whole blazer phase right now. Put it on and BAM, your outfit changes instantly! 
*Bella*, you are pure perfection everytime!  You need to become a stylist, asap.


----------



## cuteangel7777

strsusc said:


> you can tell I am on a jacket with skinnies kick...Fashion Night Out Event at NM
> 
> Michael by Michael Kors Jacket
> Banana Republic Tank
> Gap 1969 Skinny Jeans
> Juicy Couture Chain Stack Bracelet/Cuff
> Oxblood Glitter VPs



OMG i am wearing a similar outift today~ You look so chic! love the style my sister is there at the Night out at NM near the Grove too~


----------



## cuteangel7777

compulsive said:


> Thank you *icecreamom*, *Elisa*, *Aniski*, *dezynr*, *melia*, & *CG*!  It's funny cause my mom is actually a grandmother of 4 at age 55 yet ppl still think she's my sister. I only hope that I inherited those genes too
> 
> *melia*, yes! It's grey.. kind of like that tourterelle color but a bit darker.
> *wai*, you are always dressed like a rockstar!
> *strsusc*, I love your look! I am in the whole blazer phase right now. Put it on and BAM, your outfit changes instantly!
> *Bella*, you are pure perfection everytime!  You need to become a stylist, asap.





Thanks *Compulsive* you are such a sweet heart! Both your mom and you are just really hot!!


----------



## phiphi

*bella* chic as always! love both outfits!
*strsusc* you look awesome!


----------



## BellaShoes

> Bella, you are pure perfection everytime!  You need to become a stylist, asap.


Thank you so much *compulsive*!

Thank you *sassy *and *cute*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *phiphi*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*strsusc!* Hey we both did the jacket skinny look this week! You look MAHHHHHvelous!


----------



## Aniski

*Bella & strsusc* - I love your outfits and style!  So lovely!


----------



## wannaprada

Here I am representing my Florida State Seminoles in front of my New Maxima, aka, Black Widow!  
FSU jersey, Citizens jeans, Barcelona wedges


----------



## BattyBugs

I sooo need a blazer. That would really help my skinny jean/legging look out a lot! CTS & Bella, you both look amazing.

Wow, Wanna! You look hawt standing there next to your new car.


----------



## BattyBugs

My daughter dressed me for last night.

Random shirt from Saks, tank from Victoria's Secret, leggings from BCBG, No. Prive Slingbacks.


----------



## surlygirl

wow, *wanna*! again i am kicking myself for selling my bronze barcelonas! i love a fashionable sports-themed outfit!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *BB* and *Wanna*!


----------



## Aniski

*Wanna & Batty* - love your outfits!  You look great!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you jance & Aniski!


----------



## wannaprada

Nice outfit Batty! And thanks everyone! Surly, I must admit that I am loving these wedges!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, wanna.


----------



## phiphi

loving the outfits *wanna & batty*!


----------



## cts900

*strsusc*! Arg! I went to a late dinner with girlfriends downtown last night and actually thought while I was sitting there that if I had gone to the NM event, I most certainly would have seen you there! I hope you had a blast. You looked phenomenal. 
*Bella*: You always look amazing and the BR Tunic is incredible. 
*Sassy*: That top is killer. 
*wanna*: YES! I love the look!
*Batty*: Your daughter did ya good. Great look.


----------



## icecreamom

Everyone is looking stunning this weekend! I'm so amazed  Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, cts! Funny, I don't look so fat in the photo she took at home. I must have eaten too much of my good dinner at Patrizio's.


----------



## erinmiyu

*wanna *- i love it!!
*batty* - you look great!
*bella* - you always look stunning! i really like that BR tunic
*strsusc* - that looks great together! i still haven't worn my oxblood glitters because they feel so fancy but i love how you paired them
*sassy *- your top is super cute


----------



## surlygirl

I agree, *Batty*! you look great!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, erin & surly.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *cts* and *erin*.. I really love wearing the BR tunic!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Bella*- I'm a bit late on this, but wow! You look great in both outfits and both loubies! Good style!
*strsusc*- Love your causal skinnies and blazer with the dressier vp's, nice pairing.
*Wannaprada*- I love your new maxima and your wedges are adorable.


----------



## strsusc

*sassy,redbootomlover, bella, cuteangel, phiphi, Kittens* 

compulsive: I love the boyfriend blazer, totally changes the look, adds polish, but also covers all of those unsightly areas when you are not feeling your skinniest!  

Cts- too funny, b/c I had my eye out for you hoping we may run into one another!  We will have to plan for a meet up soon!  Hope your dinner was fabulous (you were right in my neck of the woods).  

erin- wear them! I got a ton of compliments and I think keep it simple and let the shoes shine (litteraly with the glitters)!


----------



## myminimee

Hi! just wanted to share this pic of me getting ready to go out with the family. 
These pics don't do justice to the watersnake altadamas.

btw, all of you ladies look fab!!! Keep rocking those loubies.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *kittens*!

*myminimee*.... gorgeous! You look fabulous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Looking fab ladies!!!

Here I am, at the DVF Fashion's Night Out event in LA. Wearing DVF blouse, Vince skinny pants, Chanel Jumbo and Madame Butterfly Booties!


----------



## handbag_newbie

you ladies all look fabulous!

*dezynrbaglaydee*: you are just glowing! You make me wish I was living back at UCLA and Hollywood, closer to the fashion action now that I am a little more fashion savvy haha

Now that I'm away, I miss it so much!


----------



## kima976

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Looking fab ladies!!!
> 
> Here I am, at the DVF Fashion's Night Out event in LA. Wearing DVF blouse, Vince skinny pants, Chanel Jumbo and Madame Butterfly Booties!


 BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love your top, Dezy & the MBBs speak for themselves.


----------



## sobe2009

Dezy!!! I don't think is possible to look more beautiful than u already do.  A++++++++


----------



## SassySarah

Dezy - you look wonderful..  Your Chanel and MBB's look like a match made in heaven!


----------



## icecreamom

*Dezy* you look gorgeous, glowing and full of happiness! I  it


----------



## ElisaBr13

Dezy, You are so beautiful. I love the complete outfit. The Shoes and Chanel are to die for  (shoe and purse twin)


----------



## september gurl

*dezy,* You look so beautiful. Your entire outfit is TDF!


----------



## phiphi

*mymini* - very cute outfit!
*dezy* - you look smashing as always!


----------



## Aniski

myminimee - you look fab!  Love the shorts!
dezy - gorgeous as ever!


----------



## wannaprada

Here I am at work today wearing a Banana Republic dress, Brooks Brother shirt, JCrew feather pin, and my Luly's.  Also having an extremely bad hair day!


----------



## Aniski

Wanna - you look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Wanna*- I love the entire look!


----------



## compulsive

*dezy*, you are stunning missy! I love that you always look beautiful & stylish but in an effortless way.


----------



## kett

You look great wanna (including the hair!)


----------



## BattyBugs

Love your look, wanna. I really need to practice in my Lulys so I can wear them out.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*.... absolute perfection, in the purest form.... 

*wannaprada*, classic look...you look lovely!


----------



## ct462

what I wore to my 2 year anniversary dinner..


----------



## ochie

*ct462-* gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

CT, you look so beautiful!


----------



## JRed

ct462, love your outfit!  congrats on the anniversary!!


----------



## natassha68

Wow, You all look Divine!!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

I love your outfits *Wanna*

*CT* you look great. Makes me want a pair like yours!


----------



## yousofine

ct
LOVELY and perfect.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*handbag- *thank you! It was a drive for us too, from the valley friday traffic was pretty bad, but we made it! 

*kima, batty- *thank you both so much!

*sobe!!!!!!- *thank you love!

*sassy, icecreamom, elisa, september gurl, phiphi, aniski- *you're all so sweet, thank you! 

*wanna- *love your work outfit! 

*compulsive- *thank you hun, you're so sweet

*bella- *thank you!

*ct462- *happy anniversary! you look fab!


----------



## myminimee

New simples and Chanel bag


----------



## Aniski

ct - you look so cute!!
mmm - love the outfit!


----------



## clothingguru

*minime*: love that look! so cute!
*dez:* HOT HOT! Love those MBB's!!!  You look great! 
*bella*: love the jesse boots and the miss box!!!!! Those jesse boots are super cute!
*strsusc:* Oxblood glitter VP ...:dreamy: LOVE! 
*wanna*: Love the barcelona wedges on you!!!! And the luly's!  
*batty:* Love the look! Daughter has good style!! 
*ct462:* YOU look so good! Love everything about your outfit and shoes!


----------



## BattyBugs

What a pretty look, myminimee.


----------



## slpceline

*wannaprada*, I wish I worked with you! I'd look forward to coming to work everyday just to see what you're wearing!


----------



## ct462

*dezynrbaglaydee*, everytime you wear your MBB's, just wow!!! I love your DVF top!
*BattyBugs*, you and your daughter share the same great taste!
*wannaprada*, when are you going to start modeling for J.Crew?
*myminimee*, very lovely outfit. What a great Chanel purse too!
all you ladies look fabulous! I love the variety everyone's of CL's 

thanks everyone for the compliments! It was brutal wearing a dress while bloated!


----------



## myminimee

thanks for the kind words, ladies!


----------



## SassySarah

It's a purple vp day today!


----------



## Aniski

Oh they're just gorgeous sassy!  I love your entire outfit!!


----------



## cts900

I have been away for a few days and have missed the chnace to comment on you all individyually right now (though I hope to later), but I went back and looked at all of the gorgeous outfits I missed and must say that you ladies are _beyond_ stylish, sexy, and adorable.  I love it all!


----------



## icecreamom

yay!  I Love Purple!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks Aniski & icecreamom - I think *purple *is BEYOND my favorite color!


----------



## Jönathan

*sarah,* cute outfit. Love the purple VP's!


----------



## ct462

SassySarah, I am loving all your purple Cl's! You're looking fab as always


----------



## myminimee

sassy, gorgeous shoes!


----------



## erinmiyu

*ct* - so pretty! happy anniversary 
*sarah* - those VPs are TDF! i love your shoe collection!
*myminimee* - really cute!


----------



## clothingguru

Love that outfit *Sassy!*!! That top is beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ooh...gorgeous purple! Love your outfit, Sarah.


----------



## SassySarah

Jonathan, ct462, myminimee, erin, clothing & Batty 
The top is by Kensie, scored at a Gilt sale.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I love this thread but haven't had a chance to a. come here and b. post much!  You all look so fabulous!!  *Sassy*, those VPs are stunning, ahh... and they complement your outfit (or the other way around, haha) so nicely!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Me the other week in my lobby.  DVF dress, necklace from Bendels, Chanel black anni 227 reissue and (cuz I guess I went for an entirely black/gold look, haha), my Miss Bunny's!


----------



## LVLUVS

Fiery I love your DVF wrap dress and Miss Bunnys!!! You have the most beautiful outfits. I have the Miss Bunnys in Cranberry and they are my favorite CL's.


----------



## september gurl

*Fiery,* I Love your entire outfit!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look fabulous *Fiery!*

Continuing the DVF + CL trend...finally wore my Safi, with a brown belt and my CL Chocolate Simples!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Fiery *and *Duke*!


----------



## Jönathan

*Duke,* Great outfit!


----------



## kett

You look awesome, Duke!


----------



## Aniski

*Fiery* and *Duke* - you look great!  Love the DVF and CL combos!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *jan, jonathan, kett and aniski!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Fiery* - you look fantastic
*Duke* - just divine!  (thanks for being my Safi inspiration)


----------



## clothingguru

*Fiery:* You look smashing as always!!! I Love the black and GOLD look! 
*Duke:* Love that DVF dress on you with your CL's!!! SO beautiful!


----------



## icecreamom

*Fiery* and *Duke*: Love the DVF Look!


----------



## cts900

*fiery*: Va-Va-Va-Voom in black and gold! Love it!
*Duke*: Chocolate simples?!?! I die at the DVF and the perfectly paired pair!


----------



## cts900

I took two of my colleague's classes today because he was out sick--so with 5 classes back to back I went super comfy in my nude nappa Rosella flats today, cream NY&Co cardi, VS navy tank, and Express chocolate skirt.


----------



## BattyBugs

Fiery, Duke & CTS: Ladies, you all look lovely!


----------



## Aniski

*cts* you always look so great!  I love your style!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Sassy*, love your purple VPs!

*Fiery*... fabulous DVF!


----------



## clothingguru

*CTS:* Love the rosella flats  and that Cream Cardi is fabulous!!! Love the outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts, * As always...cute outfit!


----------



## ct462

minal, cts, and duke... you ladies are looking gorgeous! Perfect looks for going into the fall.


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *batty, Aniski, clothing, jonathan*, and* ct*! You are all so sweet.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am waiting for a picture of* Carlinha *in her dinner outfit last night!

Please!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Good Morning Ladies!!!

*Duke*, Love the exotic dress, arrrrr.
*CTS*, your students are so lucky to have a fashionista as a professor  
*Fiery*, great classic look, love it. 

So I recently moved back in with my parents and I am loving it. My mother and I are relatively the same size and so we share our clothes and shoes. Last night I went to a friends dinner celebration and I was so confused on what to wear, so my mom picked this out for me. Funny, huh? Hey, I loved it!


----------



## SassySarah

Elisa - *stunning*!


----------



## SassySarah

A day of running errands in my VP spikes - I wear these more than any other CL I have!
J Brand skinny Houlihan cargos & random H&M top


----------



## icecreamom

I love it *Elisa*, your mom has great taste :okay:

Looking fierce *Sarah*


----------



## kett

You look awesome Sarah! Those really are great every day shoes. 

So cute Elisa! I wish i could share clothes with my mom.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm *Elisa*, you are hot.  Enough said. 

*cts* - I am glad I am not in your class, because I'd be staring at how gorgeous you are instead of what you were teaching me! 

*Sassy:* Hand over the Houlihans and VPs and nobody gets hurt! :ninja:

Thank you so much ladies - *DC, CG, icecreamom, cts, batty, ct462, elisa!*


----------



## NANI1972

Duke- ME- WOW! You look great!

Fiery- Lovely outfit!

cts- Hello my friend, you look fabulous!

Sassy- Hey B-day twin, love your VP spikes!

Elisa- Awww, you are so pretty! Love those Clou Noeud! Please oh please let me find them in 120mm!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I'm playing catch up today...

*Bella*, you are so stylish and fab! 

*wanna*, I love your sporty chic look as well as your work outfit! The "black widow" is a beaut too!!

*Batty*, you look great and we're shoe twins! 

*myminimee*, iDie @ those watersnake AD's! And iDie again at the CL and Chanel combo outfit!!

*dezy*, gorgeous as usual!

*Sassy*, you've made me fall in love with the color purple! And your Holihans are too cute!

*fiery*, you look fierce!

*Duke*, you are stunning woman!!

*cts*, that rich brown paired with those lovely nude tones gets a perfect score from me!

*Elisa*, Mom did a great job because you look amazing!


----------



## cts900

Thank you for the kind comments *Klassic, NANI, Duke*, and *Elisa*! 

*Sassy*: I love the skinnies!
*Elisa*: Your mom done good, woman! You look like a million bucks.


----------



## SassySarah

*icecream, kett, cts* - 
*Duke *- Hilarious!  I actually wasn't sure if I should keep the Houlihans or not when I first put them on but I guess this is a sign I made a good decision!  
*Nani *- I think you need some VP Spikes!
*KK *- everyone should love the color *purple*!


----------



## Pigeu

First time posting in this thread 

This is my only pair of CLs, hopefully will be able to add a black pair soon!

Decollete 100 328 in Beige, Vince Boyfriend Blazer, Vince Leggings, NM Jersey Tank


----------



## icecreamom

*Pigeau* I love it!!!


----------



## Aniski

Elisa, Sassy and Pigeu you look great!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Pigeu*, hope you don't mind if I recreate this look. I love it!!


----------



## Jönathan

*sassy, *As always, cute outfit...love the VP spikes!

*pigeu,* Great look! It's perfect with those beige Decolletes.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Elisa*: you are so beautiful & look amazing! 
*Sassy *: Sexy as always. I love your spikes!
*Pigeau*: I totally love that look!


----------



## ct462

SassySarah, I am loving your purple week  All your tops are so summery, me like! 

Elisa, your mom did you good! Looking cute!

Pigeu, good job capturing your outfit! Very classy outfit!


----------



## carlinha

everybody is dressed AMAZING!!! 

you go girls!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

Dukeprincess - I really love your dress, and of course the simples!

Cts - you look comfy and yet so pulled together - love it!

ElisaBr13 - Wow I would also move back in with my Mum if she dressed me in outfits like that, you look stunning!

SassySarah - What a gorgeous day time look!

Pigeu - very classy, love your decolletes.


----------



## charliefarlie

OK, DH and I had a rare night out last night, here is my outfit, I DIY'ed the belt to compliment the shoes


----------



## SassySarah

*Charlie *- hawt! love it!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very pretty, charlie!


----------



## victorialee13

My first time posting in this thread! 
I am mostly just a voyeur but I recently purchased my first pair (black patent Yolanda)  
Here they are at a wedding...

Outfit:
Tara Jarmon jumpsuit
Marc Jacobs black patent "Single" bag


----------



## cts900

*victorialee*: You look great and I love the MJ bag. 
*charlie*: Thank you SO MUCH and I absolutely love the DIY belt. Your look is fabulous. 
*Pigeu*: Perfect shoe, perfect outfit!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*charlie*, what a great look!

*victoria*, just gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

Looking good ladies, looking good!  And thanks for the nice comments earlier in the week!


----------



## BattyBugs

Such a pretty look, victorialee.


----------



## Pigeu

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments!



KlassicKouture said:


> *Pigeu*, hope you don't mind if I recreate this look. I love it!!



Not at all! I get plenty of outfit ideas from viewing these types of threads on TPF myself  ..love this one especially, since the shoes are TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Victoria,* great jumpsuit!
*Charlie*... great look for Fall... I love this time of year..
*Pigeu*, gorgeous... welcome to the 'watcha wearing' thread!


----------



## BellaShoes

Running Pre-Vacation errands today...

My Leopard Miss Boxe and my Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Brown MAB


----------



## Aniski

charlie & victoria - you both look amazing!


----------



## SassySarah

Bella - I want your leopard Miss Boxe!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Out to dinner outfit - Rebecca Minkoff silk top, Ralph Lauren belt, BCBG cropped zip leggings, red patent VP's






I love these leggings, they unzip all the way up!


----------



## Aniski

Bella & Sassy- ladies you look lovely!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow! Bella & Sarah, you both look amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *sassy, batty* and *aniski*!

*Sassy*... love the look, very retro! Like a pink lady!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi everyone just wanted to drop by I never get to wear my Cls out because some of them are just to big and to high to wear out I think I need more of the 120s to wear out lol this was yesterday running errands downtown for the first time I wore my Gray Piros and I love them so much!!! they are like 1.5 sizes too big for me but I stuck 2 full gel insoles and got them to work  
wore them with my black orchid jeans - so soft an comfy and less than $100.00 plain white t shirt and my new sweater from old navy now if I can just magically turn my beat up old LV into an etoupe Birkin


----------



## cts900

*adctd2onlnshpng*: Love the sweater and you are a champ for making the boots work!
*Sassy*: I think you are adorable in that look. 
*Bella*: I don't look that good to "go out" much less anywhere near that good to _run errands_ . You are a dynamo.


----------



## gheaden

Wife in H&M top, Rag and Bone Jeans, Mon Monogram LV and DIY Glitters





*Pigeu*-what a versatile 1st pair.  I love the blazer
Lovely outfit *charlie*.  Next up is a DIY shoe?
*victoria*-thank you for sharing, lovely 1st post outfit
*Bella*-you are always so stylish.  
*sassy*-I want those leggings, well not me...lmao That outfit is super hot.
The Piros look wonderful, adctd2onlnshpng.  I love them paired with skinny jeans


----------



## savvysgirl

Everyone looks fabulous in their CLs!!! Keep rocking your beauties


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella, Sassy, adctd2onlnshpng, gheaden,* You all look amazing!

*Bella, *The leopard Miss Boxe are really cute!
*
Sassy,* As always, another cute outfit! Way to rock those VP's!

*adctd2onlnshpng,* What a great outfit! 

*gheaden,* great pic!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Jonathan*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*myminimee- *you look great!!!

*clothingguru- *thanks hun!!!!! 

*ct462- *thank you so much!!!

*sassy- *love the purple vps, the color is gorgeous, the studs are hot as always and the dinner outfit is smokin! those leggings are great!

*fiery, duke- *my dvf girls, you both look so fab I love it!!!

*cts900- *sweetie, you must be the most stylish professor. If you were my professor when I was in college I'd look forward to seeing your shoes at every class

*elisa- *you look hot! and you're really making me want nude and spikes in my collection

*pigeu- *you look fab!

*charlie- *looking great!

*victoria- *congrats on your first pair!

*bella- *you look stylish as always I love it!

*adctd- *love the piros!!

*gheaden- *great pic, love the DIY glitter flats!


----------



## BattyBugs

*adctd2onlnshpng*: I love that look & thanks to seeing the jeans/blazer look so well pulled together on this forum, I have a couple on the way. You look great.

*gheaden*: Your wife looks so pretty & the DIY glitters are perfect with the outfit.


----------



## cts900

The DIY glitters are outrageously beautiful, *gheaden*.  Not quite as beautiful as *mrs. gheaden*, but pretty darn close! 
*dezy*: Thank you so much!  I have a small handful of female students who comment on my shoes daily.  I am equal parts embarrassed and elated by them!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Bella*, you look amazing as usual! 

*Sassy*, those leggings are awesome!

*adctd*, so chic!


----------



## babysweetums

bella i love your outfits you look so bbeautiful always! sassy fantastic red vps for a splash of color, love it!! adtcd i loooove your outfit you look so beautifuly effortlessly put together, perfection!! gheadon lovely wife and i love your avatar!


----------



## Aniski

adctd - you look great!  I am impressed that you were able to make those boots work!  They are gorgeous!
gheaden - your wife looks fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *baby*, *Klassic* and *dezy*! 

*Dezy*... my heart patters everytime I see your avatar!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> *Bella*: I don't look that good to "go out" much less anywhere near that good to _run errands_ . You are a dynamo.



 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my goodness, *adtcd*! How did I miss you and your Piros! They are perfection! Love the whole look... I am so excited for Fall!


----------



## gheaden

*Jonathan, savvy, dezy, aniski*
*Batty and cts*-you make her blush
*baby*-thanks, waiting for her other bag to arrive for a better CL, LV avatar


----------



## victorialee13

Thanks all for the lovely comments! 
xx


----------



## jeninvan

SassySarah said:


> Out to dinner outfit - Rebecca Minkoff silk top, Ralph Lauren belt, BCBG cropped zip leggings, red patent VP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these leggings, they unzip all the way up!


 love your outfit...especially the leggings...you're just working it


----------



## erinmiyu

*elisa* - love the clou noeuds on you!
*sassy *- looks great, spike shoe twin! i wear my VPs most, too. (and those zipper leggings? HOT)
*pigeu* - those shoes are perfect for you!
*charlie* - i really love that outfit and i adore contrasty tights with shoes
*victoria* - fab!
*bella *- leopard miss boxe are fantastic!
*adctd* - i love your outfit with the piros! very cool 
*gheaden* - the mrs. looks great! that top looks really good with the shoes (which are so, so so pretty!)

from this weekend at a conference thing. it was my first time wearing the piggies out, and i'm super happy that they stay on my feet because i have two inserts and heel grips to pad them  the things we do for holy grails


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* Great look!  I hope the conference thing was fun.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *jonathan!* it was indeed  and in your fair state, no less!


----------



## Jönathan

erinmiyu said:


> thanks *jonathan!* it was indeed  and in your fair state, no less!



Did you have a chance to make it to the Saks at Polaris Fashion place and check out any CL's?


----------



## ElisaBr13

I followed this thread all weekend, but did not comment. 
I love how there are a lot more participants in this thread!!! Everyone looks amazing.
Thank you all for the sweet comments!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Erin*, you look lovely


----------



## erinmiyu

Jönathan;16659167 said:
			
		

> Did you have a chance to make it to the Saks at Polaris Fashion place and check out any CL's?


i DID! i was SO excited because my local saks doesn't carry CLs! it was heavenly, but the two shoes i really loved weren't available in my size :/ (which my CC is very thankful for) i also checked out the tjmaxx runway and WHOA! their shoe selection was awesome. i will have to make my way to columbus again sometime 

thanks, *savvy*!


----------



## Aniski

You look cute Erin!!


----------



## oxox

My first photo post in this thread! I wore this to lunch for my 18th. 

And wow, was it hard to get a good shot by myself!!


----------



## erinmiyu

Thanks *aniski*!

*oxox*, very cute! Happy birthday!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*erin*, your smile is contagious! 

*oxox*, 18th as in 18th birthday? If so, happy birthday!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *you will have a pair soon!!!

*erin, oxox- *you both look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here I am with my besties, last night at our friend's engagement party.

wearing my HL dress w/ black suede ADs


----------



## ElisaBr13

fiu,fiu DEZY!! You are GORGEOUS!!! Love the complete outfit. And oh man, what a scenery!!!


----------



## Watersnake

OMG dezy you look perfect!


----------



## cts900

*erin*: You look so adorable! 
*oxox*: Happy Birthday--your dress is darling. I love it!  
*dezy*: You are a remarkable beauty.  What a stunning group of women!


----------



## Aniski

oxox - cute dress!!  And happy 18th birthday!
dezy - that dress looks fab on you!


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *dezy*, *kk *& *cts*!

*dezy* your outfit is fantastic and i agree, the locale looks spectacular!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Pigeu:* That outfit is so Great! I love the nude with the jeans and the entire thing is very complimenting on you! 
*Elisa*: LOVE the NUDE spikes with that outfit!!!! 
*victorialee:* Very cute outfit! 
*charliefarlie:* You look cute cheeka! 
*erin:* You look cute!
*dez:* Love the look hun! You look smokin in the dress and shoes with all your girlies!!! 
*oxox:* Cute outfit! 
*adctd:* LOVE LOVE LOVE that outfit!! Im going to steal it! 
*bella:* Great outfit as always !!!!  
*gheaden:* Love the flats with that outfit! 
*sassy:* I like the purple contrast with your outfit!!! And i love the studded VP's!


----------



## wannaprada

You ladies look fantastic!  I almost don't want to post, however I will because today I started WW, so it'll be good to have a comparison pic!  

Here I am in front of my messy desk with a Jay Unger dress and my embroidered Clichys


----------



## oxox

Thanks *erin*, *Klassic*, *dezy* (you look amazing, by the way!), *cts900*, *Aniski* and *clothingguru*! 

*wannaprada*, I love your dress!


----------



## dnb020060

wannaprada said:


> You ladies look fantastic!  I almost don't want to post, however I will because today I started WW, so it'll be good to have a comparison pic!
> 
> Here I am in front of my messy desk with a Jay Unger dress and my embroidered Clichys



Aww you look lovely! Good luck with WW (not that you need it)


----------



## Aniski

You look great as always wanna!!  Good luck with WW!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*wanna*, why on earth are you on WW???


----------



## wannaprada

You ladies are too kind!
*Oxox*: Can you believe a coworker wore an almost identical dress today!?! 
*Dnb*: Aww, thanks! Day one went well; I didn't go over my points! 
*Aniski*: thanks so much!
*Klassic*: LOL! You are too kind! Just trying to get back where I was a few years ago, before I switched jobs and went corporate, where I sit on my butt for most of the day!  don't worry, I won't go overboard.


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you everyone for your kind compliments, I guess I was having a VP kind of week!  
*Erin, oxox, dezy, wanna* - you ladies all look fabulous!


----------



## BattyBugs

*erin*: what a sexy, but still professional look.
*oxox*: Happy 18th! You look very cute.
*Dezy*: Gorgeous as always.
*Wanna*: I love that dress! You look great.


----------



## cts900

*wanna*, you look fabulous just as you are but good luck with WW!


----------



## oxox

*wanna*: Really?! She must have great taste too 

And thanks *Batty* and *Sarah*!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

wannaprada said:


> You ladies are too kind!
> *Oxox*: Can you believe a coworker wore an almost identical dress today!?!
> *Dnb*: Aww, thanks! Day one went well; I didn't go over my points!
> *Aniski*: thanks so much!
> *Klassic*: LOL! You are too kind! Just trying to get back where I was a few years ago, before I switched jobs and went corporate, where I sit on my butt for most of the day!  don't worry, I won't go overboard.


 
LOL! I definitely know what you mean!! And thank you for not going overboard...I don't need you disappearing! Although that would mean all those fabulous clothes would need a new owner.


----------



## inspiredgem

Everyone looks so lovely!

Wanna - I had the hardest time trying to figure out what WW meant.  You do not look like you need that at all - you look fabulous!


----------



## roussel

Wearing my DIY Jonquil AB Numero Prives at a wedding I attended last weekend.  I was dancing all night in them and glad I only lost 2 crystals


----------



## SassySarah

*roussel *- you look so glamorous!


----------



## icecreamom

*ROUSSEL* You look great!!


----------



## laurenam

WOW! *Roussel* you look amazing!


----------



## wannaprada

*Sassy, Batty, CTS*:  Thanks so much!  
*Klassic*:  LOL!! If that happens, you get first choice! 
*Inspire*:  Ahhh, thanks!  
*Roussel*:  I LOVE the entire outfit, especially the shoes! You did a great job!!


----------



## Aniski

Roussel you look fabulous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow, *roussel*! You look great & I love that you are wearing your strassed shoes.


----------



## KlassicKouture

wannaprada said:


> *Sassy, Batty, CTS*: Thanks so much!
> *Klassic*: LOL!! If that happens, you get first choice!
> *Inspire*: Ahhh, thanks!
> *Roussel*: I LOVE the entire outfit, especially the shoes! You did a great job!!


 


Wait, my pudgy butt won't be able to fit your clothes LOL! Maybe I need to join WW too!! 

*roussel*, you look so chic!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you all so much! 

*wanna, roussel- *you both look great!


----------



## xiaoxiao

*roussel*: If I went to the same wedding as you did, I would have stalked you all night just to look at your shoes.  You look


----------



## tampura

Ooooo roussel, you look soo amazing! You look like you stepped out of a magazine! I love it all.


----------



## zhou_l

Finally got a chance to wear my almeria... hope the warm weather will stay for a little longer.


----------



## Aniski

Look cute zhou!


----------



## cts900

You look incredible, *roussel* !
Great look and fun photos, *zhou*.


----------



## clothingguru

*wanna:* You dont need to be on WW!!!! You look great! 
*roussel:* You look amazing! So elegant! Love the DIY's!!!! 
*zhou_l:* Cool pictures! Love the almera wedges with those skinnies!


----------



## dnb020060

*Roussel* Love everything. The shoes are great... but that necklace is TDF!!!  Where did you find it!?

*Zhou* Love those jeggings(?) the color is great and looks fab with the shoes!


----------



## wannaprada

Zhou-- great outfit!
Clothingguru--ahh thanks so much!


----------



## gymangel812

zhou_l said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my almeria... hope the warm weather will stay for a little longer.


you look cute *zhou*! nice to see someone else from ohio here! i never see anyone in CLs


----------



## kett

Roussel you look so fabulous. I love the whole look from head to toe.


----------



## BattyBugs

What a cute outfit, zhou.


----------



## inspiredgem

Roussel - you look gorgeous and your shoes are stunning!

Zhou - I love your outfit!  I also really like how you photographed them - very cool.


----------



## bornfree

*roussel* - gorgeous!


----------



## roussel

Thank you so much for your kind words 
*BattyBugs
KlassicKouture
dezynrbaglaydee
xiaoxiao
tampura
cts900
clothingguru
kett
inspiredgem
bornfree*
 


dnb020060 said:


> *Roussel* Love everything. The shoes are great... but that necklace is TDF!!!  Where did you find it!?


 
Thanks! The necklace is by Fenton Fallon for JCrew.  I just love it!


----------



## ochie

*roussel-* gorgeous! love your necklace!


----------



## Theren

INC top and skirt
Black Coquines

(I rarely wear anything but pants or jeans so I know my legs are a bit.... pale to say the least!)


----------



## Aniski

Theren - love the outfit!  Very cute top!


----------



## dnb020060

Theren said:


> INC top and skirt
> Black Coquines
> 
> (I rarely wear anything but pants or jeans so I know my legs are a bit.... pale to say the least!)



I suffer from this affliction  Seriously though I just say that it is a fashion statement... I don't have pale skin... I have porcelain skin  Great top and the CLs look fab!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*roussel* you look fabulous!!

*zhou* cute outfit, love the colors!!

*theren* love the top! and the shoes of course!


----------



## Theren

*Aniski & ikaesmallz*- thank you ladies so much
*dnb020060*- Being a plus size gal, im not a fan of the way shorts or most skirts look on me.. so jeans, pants, and leggings are my soulmates lol!


----------



## cts900

*Theren*, you look great!  So nice to see you .


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Theren*! Where have you been??


----------



## Theren

cts900 said:


> *Theren*, you look great! So nice to see you .


 Thank you! I've lost about 25lbs and I've been walking and working out 5 days a week. My goal is 40lbs by the end of the year! So glad to be back



KlassicKouture said:


> *Theren*! Where have you been??


I now own my own online skin care/health and wellness business so I've been slammed getting things started with that. Needed to take a break since I bought 5 pairs of Cl's in 2 weeks!! I ended up actually selling all 5 pairs for different reasons so Im back to my original 4 pairs now. Now that things are a bit less crazy.. im back in action!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Congrats on your new business venture! Much success to you!! And we're glad to see you back.


----------



## Theren

KlassicKouture said:


> Congrats on your new business venture! Much success to you!! And we're glad to see you back.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## mistyknightwin

You ladies look great!!


----------



## tinydancer114

First post in the CL subforum...woop!

Also the first outing for my Bianca Flannel (finally) around Leicester Square (London) last night- love how they match so perfectly with my Anthra Bal...


----------



## dnb020060

*tinydancer114* those are fab CLs... and everything goes great with a little (or big) orange bag!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

looking fab ladies!


----------



## clothingguru

*theren:* looking good cheeka!!! 
*tinydancer:* yay for wearing your flannels out! You look great!


----------



## phiphi

*roussel* beautiful as always! what an elegant look!
*zhou* very cute!
*theren* love your whole look from top to bottom!!
*tiny* welcome! great outfit! (so what is in the H bag?)


----------



## Aniski

tinydancer - they definitely go together!!


----------



## cts900

Lookin fab,* tiny*!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Love the look *tinyd*!!


----------



## woody

Black jazz decolettes (from NAP), scary hair free


----------



## cts900

^^The dress, the jewelry, the _shoes_, the bag....all to die for! You look amazing!


----------



## woody

*CTS*- Thanks, I'm not sure if you mean me or *tinydancer * also rocking her CL's but I'll take it (I hope I don't have it muddled up :shame:). Do you like my scary GHD frazzled hair too? I just got one and think I might need to do some practise ush:


----------



## cts900

Haha, I was talking about you, *Woody*.  You look lovely and so does your hair!


----------



## lulabee

I'm loving all the CLs and Bals paired together!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You look fab, *tiny*! 

So chic, *woody*!


----------



## Aniski

Woody you look great!  Love the Bal!


----------



## icecreamom

*Tinydancer* Love the Biancas... What did you get? I see an orange heavenly bag right there 

*woody* I second *cts* the whole package is just perfection!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Spiked VP's again!  Going shopping!  If I could only keep one pair I think these would be it, I wear them a lot!  Paired with a BCBG top and WHBM leggings.


----------



## cts900

^^I love your top!


----------



## erinmiyu

*tinydancer* - i love the casual chic of your outfit!!
*woody* - so glam! you look fabulous dahhhling
*sassy* - yay for VPs! i love the top as well


----------



## kett

You look so cute Sassy- love the top


----------



## dnb020060

*Woody* Love the entire outfit! Just call your hair bed head 
*Sassy* I bet you had a blast shopping looking that fab!


----------



## SassySarah

cts, erin & kett - 
dnb - yes it was fun, went to the BCBG vip party and Nordstrom for triple points.  I got a lot of shoe compliments and felt my feet being stared at often as I walked away.


----------



## Aniski

Sassy you look great!  Lovely outfit!


----------



## dnb020060

SassySarah said:


> cts, erin & kett -
> dnb - yes it was fun, went to the BCBG vip party and Nordstrom for triple points.  I got a lot of shoe compliments and felt my feet being stared at often as I walked away.



Can you blame them for staring?!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks *Aniski*!

*dnb *- hehe... no I guess not... I even heard a loud whisper "look at her shoes" while I was in Nordstrom.  I assumed they meant mine but maybe they were someone else's...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Going shopping with a friend today

Tart top 
SFAM jeans
Elizabeth and James Blazer (been wearing this a lot lately ... love it!)
Barbie Pink Biancas












everyone looks lovely!


----------



## cts900

You always look great, *naked*.  I love it when you post.  The Tart top is gorgeous!


----------



## YaYa3

*naked,* adorable, as always!


----------



## phiphi

*nakie* what an awesome outfit! you look fantastic!


----------



## icecreamom

Love your outfit, simple and chic! Hope you have fun shopping


----------



## BattyBugs

*Sarah*: I love your BCBG top. The spiked VPs are fierce. No wonder people were staring at your feet.

*Naked*: You look stylish. I love the pink Biancas. Seeing them with your outfit makes me want a pair (after my ban, of course).


----------



## xiaoxiao

Naked: you look absolutely fab! Love the entire outfit.


----------



## amazigrace

*nakie,* you look adorable, and I love your hair!


----------



## herbie44

Ladies, I mostly lurk and admire, but decided to share today after a few drinks for courage. 

Heading out to celebrate DH's birthday with a posh Chinese. 74AM jeans, Single top and a Muubaa jacket with turqouise glitter Titis. Sorry for the messy bedroom and a bad Blackberry pic!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*woody* I adore your whole outfit down to the Bbag! You look very put together.

*sassy* I need the studded VPs so bad! Then we can be double shoe twins!

*naked* Love the match with the top! You look cute & trendy as always.

*herbie* the pic is kind of small but I can tell how the turquoise pops & I love it!


----------



## Aniski

naked & herbie - you look fantastic!


----------



## cts900

*herbie*, I am so glad that you decided to post.  You look great!


----------



## purseinsanity

*naked*, you look fantastic!  Love your hair!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Sassy*, we're studded VP twins!  They look fantastic on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*cts* - thank you, the top was from a hautelook blowout for like $20! I'm now addicted to that site ... 
*yaya, P, *  *icecream, batty (), xiao, amazi, ikae, aniski, and purse!*


----------



## BattyBugs

*Herbie*: you look fabulous. Don't be shy. We love looking at outfits, shoes, heck...everything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lookin' good Ms. Naked!  I love your haircut...


----------



## Theren

^ So cute!!


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


> Lookin' good Ms. Naked! I love your haircut...


 *J*!!!!! Hotness my love! Where in the hell did you get those legs??!! I want some!


----------



## BattyBugs

*DC*: I love your outfit! Those are the perfect nude shoes for you.


----------



## surlygirl

so cute, *DC*! I love those shoes! I want those shoes! Wait a minute ... I have those shoes. Never mind! 

thanks for another outfit idea for when I finally decide to wear my lovely Pique Cire!


----------



## yousofine

A tribute to the last days of summer in Denmark:


----------



## tinydancer114

Thank You all!! At first I was freaking out about the super smooth  
London pavements, but I survived! 

The orange bag of greatness had a scarf in it  ..one day It'll be a big bag
with a superb handbag I hope! 

You're all looking fab in this thread- *yousofine* Love the way you've matched your outfit!


----------



## kima976

Date Night with DH in my Black Kid Biancas


----------



## LavenderIce

Looking good *kima*!  Love your entire outfit, especially the top.


----------



## kima976

Thanks Lav!!!!! All you ladies look GREAT!!! 

*DC-Cutie* - Too hot for words!!!!

*YousoFine*- Pretty in Pink!!!!


----------



## dnb020060

Ladies there is so much hotness it is kinda crazy this thread isn't on overload 

*DC*- So chic and perfect. Love the little touches like the pearls. Those are a fantastic shoe... your legs look epically long 

*yousofine* How fun and fabulous is this outfit! Perfect for the weather transistion of summer to fall! Those shoes were made for that outfit 

*kima* Love the structured shoulder on that top. The gold belt just makes everything pop. The CLs are that perfect little bit of icing


----------



## mal

You all look amazing!


----------



## cts900

*kima*: I LOVE your blouse. Great look!
*yousofine*: Those colors are gorgeous together.  You look like sunshine.
*DC*: Your body blows me away.  You look _damn_ good. 
*naked*: Now you are going to get me hooked! Thanks for the info, sweetums :kiss:.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Looking great, ladies!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*yousofine*: I love your summery outfit. You look so put together.
*kima*: You look hawt. I bet your hubby was proud to have every male eye look at you as the two of you walked into the room.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Thanks for the lovely compliments, Ladies* 

*Kima* - your shirt is too cute.  Love the whole outfit!


----------



## kima976

BattyBugs said:


> *yousofine*: I love your summery outfit. You look so put together.
> *kima*: You look hawt. I bet your hubby was proud to have every male eye look at you as the two of you walked into the room.


 Ahhhh..... thanks Batty!


----------



## kima976

DC-Cutie said:


> *Thanks for the lovely compliments, Ladies*
> 
> *Kima* - your shirt is too cute. Love the whole outfit!


 
Thanks DC!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Naked:* You look fabulous, per usual!  

*herbie:* Cute outfit! 

*DC:*  you are my inspiration to get dressed on weekends!

*kima:* Wowza, looking HOT woman! 

*yousofine:* Gorgeous espadrilles!


----------



## rdgldy

*naked, herbie, dc, yousofine, kima-*everyone is looking good!!
*naked*, I am totally hooked to the Haute site now-DD and I wore our matching Tart dresses on Friday.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*DC* you look FANTASTIC!!!

*yousofine* I love how the whole outfit goes together with the colors and everything. Well done!

*kima* you look chic & sexy!


----------



## madamefifi

yousofine said:


> A tribute to the last days of summer in Denmark:


 

I have always wanted to see what those shoes look like IRL on real legs---they're lovely!


----------



## yousofine

Thank you mal, kima976, tinydancer114, dnb020060, cts900, KlassicKouture, BattyBugs, Dukeprincess, rdgldy, ikaesmallz

I like pink -didn't get to wear it as a kid. Sometimes it maybe gets a little bit too coordinated  It was perfect for the weather changing -now it's already too cold.

I love that a lot of you have "date night". And I really like how you dress up. Your men must be happy! 
*kima*: GREAT top! It's gorgeous!

Think I need more date nights!


----------



## icecreamom

Yay! Got my new _DvF_  dress on the mail last Saturday, and I couldn't wait to wear it with my new Ron Rons!! 
_Happy Monday everyone ​_
*Huge* apologies for my crappy background! I'm at work, putting make up on  and hiding from my crazy boss.


----------



## ElisaBr13

Icecreamom, you look HOT!!!! Love the dress and love the Ron Rons,


----------



## Dukeprincess

2  *icecreamom!*


----------



## kett

Love it icecreamom! You look great.


----------



## cts900

What a perfect pairing,* icecream*! You look great!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Icecream*, thats a great dress! Where did u get it?


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you so much ladies!
*Elisa* , *Duke*, *kett* and *cts900*


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *kittens*, I found it in Bonanzle, the seller is from Canada.. this dress is from the 2007 "La Movida" collection (kinda old LOL) but I totally love it, I have seen it on ebay also.. keep an eye on there, an auction ended yesterday for this same dress and it sold for $102.50.. The style is called Abri and the print is "miro flowers"


----------



## KlassicKouture

*icreamom*, you look lovely!!


----------



## jenayb

WOW! I need to catch up with this thread - everyone looks so gorgeous!

This picture is from a couple weekends ago in our suite @ Vdara in Vegas... Getting ready to head out to dinner with the DBF in my Studded VPs... Who knew, but these have become my favourite go-to shoe for all occasions; so very comfy!!


----------



## dnb020060

*icecream* Love love love the dress!!!  The shoes look fantastic with it.
*jenaywins* You definitely look ready to party. Gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

*jenay*! you had to have had a great time lookin' that good! 

here i am all dressed for another long day in front of my students....the first official outing for my brown ron rons!


----------



## lkrp123

Too cute *cts*!!!!! Perfect look for heading into the fall when it is still warm out :okay:

(PS: I'd be so excited if my professor wore CLs!)


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, CTS! 

Dang girl... Hot for teacher much????


----------



## amazigrace

*dc and icecream,* you both look fantastic!
*dc,* tell me about that handbag. I love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

amazigrace said:


> *dc and icecream,* you both look fantastic!
> *dc,* tell me about that handbag. I love it!



Thank you My Dear 

The bag is from Cape Code Leather, name Equestrian aka The Bethanny Frankle (from NY Housewives) bag.

http://capecodleather.com/equestrian-leather-p-608.html


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking good *jenay!* 

*cts:*   Best dressed professor I know!


----------



## cts900

Aw, thank you my sweets *Duke, jenay* and *lkrp*!  You made my day! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jönathan

*cts, *Love the Ron Rons!!...Cute outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

*icecream*: That's a really cute dress & shoe pairing. You look nice.
*Jenay*: Lovely as always.
*CTS*: You must certainly give your female students a wonderful female roll model. You dress so classy.


----------



## Pimbi77

DC-Cutie said:


> Lookin' good Ms. Naked!  I love your haircut...



Totally love your outfit, I wish I could wear those shorts!!!Your legs look amazing!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*KK*, *dnb*, *amazing* and *batty*

*cts* yay! You are the coolest teacher ever!


----------



## cts900

*Jönathan*: I love them, too! Thank you!
*Batty*: That is just SUCH a nice thing to write.  I am so complimented.  
*icecream*:  I am a little strict...but I have my cooler moments every now and then.  Thanks, hun!


----------



## strsusc

I am so behind, everyone looks amazing!  

*jenay* you look hawt!!!!! love those studded VPs
*cts* always looking so amazing; I love seeing professors who actually dress for class!!  And the fact your wear CLs 
*dc* you look incredible in those shorts and that bag is TDF!!!!
*icecreamom* love, love your DVF!!!


----------



## Aniski

*DC, yousofine, kima, icecreamom, jenay & cts*:  Wow!!  You ladies look fabulous!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*jenay*, lookin' hot in Vegas! 

*cts*, you're the fiercest faculty member out there!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

You ladies all look so lovely. 

I need to remember to take outfit shots so I can post too!


----------



## clothingguru

*cts*: Looking so lovely as always hun! 
*jenay*: You look great in that dress!!
*icecreammom:* LOVE that DVF on you with your CL's ! YOu look so good!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you ladies for the kind words.

Crazzee, yes girl start taking pics - especially of those Pigalles!!!!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you my gals: *strsusc, Aniski, Klassic, crazzee,* and sweet *clothing*!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Me today w/ 85mm ron rons


----------



## babysweetums

^ omg could you be any prettier naked?!! when are you going to break out those new clichys hehe!!??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *Naked!* So CUTE!  I want that blazer!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

babysweetums said:


> ^ omg could you be any prettier naked?!! when are you going to break out those new clichys hehe!!??


 
I've worn them a few times already but always forget to take pics! ush:

*Duke *the blazer is Ralph Lauren ... trying to embrace my preppy side


----------



## phiphi

*nakie* - that's a perfect outfit!! what an awesome blazer!! i absolutely love it! you look fabulous - and with the *H* too!


----------



## Aniski

Naked - you look fantastic!!


----------



## strsusc

*naked* love your look!


----------



## yousofine

I like to be feminine -but I also like the contrast between feminine/masculine or relaxed and stylish.

This is a pair of "boy jeans" with Jolie Noeud.
Picture from work wardrobe.


----------



## Jönathan

*naked,* Super Cute!
*
yousofine,* Nice look!


----------



## erinmiyu

love it, *naked!*
*yousofine *- i adore the outfit!


----------



## yousofine

Thank you


----------



## Aniski

yousofine - I like that contrast as well!


----------



## amazigrace

*nakie,* look at you! So cute and super stylish.
Love the outfit!

*yousofine,* great outfit. Looking good!


----------



## SassySarah

Taking my new Camel Patent VP's out before it gets too cold for peep toes!  Worn with H&M top, Steve Madden belt, J Brand Houlihan cargo skinnies.


----------



## cts900

*naked*: you look darling--as always.
*yousofine*: love, love, love the jeans!
*sassy*: great look. the belt is great!


----------



## rdgldy

*naked, you so fine, sassy*-looking good, ladies!!


----------



## strsusc

*yousofine*- love the joli noeuds!!! You look amazing! 
*sassy* I love, love, love your look!  Those jbrand houlihans, that belt and those VPs


----------



## SassySarah

*cts, rdgldy* - thank you!
*strsusc *- OMG thanks so much!!!  I wasn't sure about the blousy blouse with skinny cargos, and I felt it had that preggo look so I added the belt last minute LOL.  I'm in love with my new VP's, so glad I hit that BIN button!


----------



## strsusc

^nothing to be worried about in that combo...you are smokin!


----------



## Aniski

sassy - another great outfit!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

love the look *sassy*


----------



## kett

You guys are so cute. Yousofine, I love the Jolie Noeud with that outfit.
Sassy - you look fantastic!


----------



## Jönathan

*sassy,* as always you look fantastic!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

A to Z dress (yes from Hautelook)
Citizens of Humanity Sweatshirt thing
H twilly
SO Eel Clichy 120


----------



## erinmiyu

looks great, *sassy*!
*naked*, you are adorable! the clichys are fantastic


----------



## melialuvs2shop

you look amazing *naked*!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*SassySarah *- love every piece!  i need me some camel VPs!  a pair of houlihans would be great to!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*yousofine* - i love the way you worked those pieces together!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> WOW! I need to catch up with this thread - everyone looks so gorgeous!
> 
> This picture is from a couple weekends ago in our suite @ Vdara in Vegas... Getting ready to head out to dinner with the DBF in my Studded VPs... Who knew, but these have become my favourite go-to shoe for all occasions; so very comfy!!




and you look just as gorgeous!  did you get the studded VPs after the whips roccia ones?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*cts *- love ron rons!!!  and they go with your outfit so well!  after wearing them all day, do you love them?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*icecreamom *- what a perfect pairing!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*kima *- great outfit for a date night!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

you always look so fabulous *yousofine*!


----------



## Jönathan

*naked, *You look adorable!
Cute outfit! 
Great style!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*DC-Cutie* - so chic!!!


----------



## phiphi

*naked* - you are just so chic and well put together, how can anyone at work concentrate!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*herbie44 *- love the pop of color on the titis!


----------



## NANI1972

*oxo*- Lovely dress!
*dezynr*- Yowza! You look smokin' hot in your HL dress!
*wanna*- You look fab, love the clichys!
*roussel*- You look so lovely, nice DIY!
*zhou_1*- Great pics!
*Theren*- You look great!
*tinydancer*- Love the Binanca Flannel, always love a back shot of the red soles!
*woody*- WOW, great outfit. love your B bag!
*Sassy*- You sure do wear your Studded VP alot, they must be confy. Love the new camel VPs!
*Naked-* You sure fo have a knack for putting outfits together, love your style!
*herbie*- Very nice Titis!
*DC-cutie*- HELLO awsome legs, the shoes are great too!
*yousofine*- Always look fabulous!
*Kima*- I love your outfit!
*icecreamom*- I Love you DVF dress and those are great RonRons!
*jenay*- Looking fabulous! 
*cts*- You look great, I bet your students love you!

Wearing my Maggies for the first time today. The weather is finally a little cooler today. Guess jeans, BCBG top.


----------



## icecreamom

^ Yay! I love it, you look Hawt! Nani


----------



## Jönathan

*NANI,* You look fantastic! Love the Maggies!


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> A to Z dress (yes from Hautelook)
> Citizens of Humanity Sweatshirt thing
> H twilly
> SO Eel Clichy 120


 
*naked* - can i ask which twilly you are wearing?

*nani* - loving the maggies!!


----------



## cts900

*naked*: Fierce, babe. The color of your dress is . 
*melia*: Thank you so much! And yes! I cannot believe how comfy the Ron Rons are. They rival my simple 100s. I need them in _every_ color. 
*nani*: You look super chic and super HOT! Watch out everyone!


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks all for the nice compliments! 

*Naked* I can't get over your haircut, it's so polished you look great!

*yousofine* I love the contrast of the boyish look with the girly shoes!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Nani, they look stunning on you!!!! Love the outfit, casual and comfy!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

aww nani! great outfit choice shoe twin!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Vince top, JBrand jeans, black J12, and my new black Wallis heels.


----------



## Aniski

*naked*, *Nani* & *kittens* - you ladies look great!  Love the shoes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks great!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks everyone for your kind words!

*Nani *- Those Maggies are TDF!!!  You look great!!!
*Kittens *- LOVE your look and Wallis, shoe twin!!!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> *oxo*- Lovely dress!
> *dezynr*- Yowza! You look smokin' hot in your HL dress!
> *wanna*- You look fab, love the clichys!
> *roussel*- You look so lovely, nice DIY!
> *zhou_1*- Great pics!
> *Theren*- You look great!
> *tinydancer*- Love the Binanca Flannel, always love a back shot of the red soles!
> *woody*- WOW, great outfit. love your B bag!
> *Sassy*- You sure do wear your Studded VP alot, they must be confy. Love the new camel VPs!
> *Naked-* You sure fo have a knack for putting outfits together, love your style!
> *herbie*- Very nice Titis!
> *DC-cutie*- HELLO awsome legs, the shoes are great too!
> *yousofine*- Always look fabulous!
> *Kima*- I love your outfit!
> *icecreamom*- I Love you DVF dress and those are great RonRons!
> *jenay*- Looking fabulous!
> *cts*- You look great, I bet your students love you!
> 
> Wearing my Maggies for the first time today. The weather is finally a little cooler today. Guess jeans, BCBG top.


 


So! Jealous! Of! The! Maggies! You look amazing!!


----------



## charliefarlie

kittenslingerie said:


> Vince top, JBrand jeans, black J12, and my new black Wallis heels.



LOVE it!


----------



## RedBottomLover

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> A to Z dress (yes from Hautelook)
> Citizens of Humanity Sweatshirt thing
> H twilly
> SO Eel Clichy 120


*naked* LOVE those on you! how comfortable are they?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

RedBottomLover said:


> *naked* LOVE those on you! how comfortable are they?


 
Thanks *redbottom! *They are very comfortable. Probably one of my most comfortable pairs. I wore the eels at work and switched to the leopard clichys last night. Clichys are definately my favorite Louboutins!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Today at my best friends wedding, Congrats Mikey!

I'm wearing a Blue Phillip Lim dress, and Camel Rolandos.

Kenny decided to compare his shoes to mine. I told him his look like a chocolate square


----------



## wannaprada

I'm so far behind in this thread!! *Roussel, zhou_1, Theren, tinydancer, woody, Sassy, Naked, herbie, DC-cutie, yousofine, Kima, icecreamom, jenay, cts*, you all look fantastic!!  
Here I am in Honolulu last week (looking extra wide!) in an Ann Taylor dress and my Barcelona's:




And here I am today in a BR turtleneck, DVF sweater vest (I LOVE this piece!), Citizens jeans and my Luly's.


----------



## RedBottomLover

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Thanks *redbottom! *They are very comfortable. Probably one of my most comfortable pairs. I wore the eels at work and switched to the leopard clichys last night. Clichys are definately my favorite Louboutins!


hmm maybe i'll have to invest in those! my only pair that i have is not so comfortable, actually very painful.


----------



## wannaprada

miss, you look great!  And I definitely like your shoes better!


----------



## misselizabeth22

You look  fab too wanna!


----------



## YaYa3

*wanna,* you look fabulous in both outfits!  i love your DVF vest and the entire outfit!  very chic, girl!


----------



## jenayb

Wanna, you always look so damn cute!


----------



## woody

I'm trying to enjoy my CL's and not buy anymore so I kinda have to post outfit pics with my eyes closed so I'm not tempted by everyone's fabulous CL's :ninja:

Thank you to everyone for the thoughtful comments about my black decolletes and Bal a few pages back .  My computer had a meltdown for a few days and I could not reply sooner.

Here are my super bourge's again - so lucky getting some extra time to wear them cause we are having a cool spring.


----------



## ilurvebags




----------



## icecreamom

Everybody is looking fantastic this weekend!

*Kittens* I love the simplicity of your outfit, those wallis are amazing on you!

*elizabeth* Hope you had a blast at ur best friends wedding, you looked great!

*wannaprada* You are right, the DVF vest is gorgeous.. I'm loving the whole outfit!

*woody* I loooooooooooove your skirt! Who is it from? 

*ilurvebags* Super chic! You and your friend look awesome!


----------



## Jönathan

*misselizabeth,* You look fantastic! Love the camel Rolandos!
* wannaprada,* Love all of your outfits! (You always look great!)
*woody,* Super cute outfit!
*ilurvebags,* You and your friend both look great!


----------



## phiphi

*kittens* - love how you styled the wallis! very cute!
*missE* that blue looks fantastic on you - (and the camels win by a landslide!) 
*wanna* both great looks from more dressy to cazh!
*woody* love the boots on you. gorgeous!
*ilurve* you and your friend look amazing.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you Icecream, Jonathan, and phi-so glad you understand haha  

Woody- I love your boots!!!!
Ilurve-Both of you ladies look super!


----------



## oxox

misselizabeth, the photo makes me hungry!! Hahahaha The camel and chocolate... The colours remind me of fudge! I love it! They're beautiful!

ilurvebags: I love your look!
woody: Those boots are amazing on you! And I'm loving the jacket/cardigan!
wanna: I love the dress! And the Luly's are to die for! 
NANI: You look stunning!
Kittens: Your mirror is awesome! And I love your outfit, especially the shoes  
naked: Amazing!
SassySarah: I love the VPs with those skinnies! 
Yousofine: I'm going to have to try pairing my looser jeans with my JNs because you look fantastic!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you oxox , mm fudge lol


----------



## Aniski

misse - you look fabulous!
wanna - great outfits!
woody - love the outfit esp. the skirt!
ilurve - lovely!


----------



## cts900

*ilurvebags*: This photo is darling. 
*woody*: The dress! Oh, the dress.  You look so great!
*wanna*: You always look fabulous and I love how you are rockin' the Lulys!
*misselizabeth*: The color of your dress is TDF and I love the side by side shoe shot.  Fun! 
*kittens*: The Wallis look fantastic on you.  I love them!


----------



## Miss T.

Glamorous outfits, everyone, thanks for sharing and inspiring the rest of us!


----------



## woody

icecreamom said:


> woody[/B] I loooooooooooove your skirt! Who is it from? !


 
The skirt is from Karen Millen - my latest other addiction . Luckily quite afforable and good quality .  She is UK based and you can find loads of her stuff on ebay.co.uk.

*Jonathan, CTS, phiphi, misselizabeth, aniski,  ilurvebags & Miss T*  thanks for all your lovely comments


----------



## BellaShoes

*kittens*, you look great in your Wallis!
*Nani*... love your maggies..
*Naked*, what can I say, you are always lovely :kiss: your clichy's are fabulous!
*wannaprada*... adore your luly's!
*MissE*, you look fantastic, what a perfect match to your skin tone!
*woody*, gorgeous boots!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*woody* im loving the entire outfit. you look like a doll.


----------



## erinmiyu

everyone looks great! wore this to a friend's farewell dinner yesterday.

i haven't put in heel grips yet, they def need them!


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* Great outfit!! I really love those Love Pumps!


----------



## Aniski

Great outfit *erin*!!  You look fabulous!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*BellaShoes, cts900, oxox, phiphi, icecreamom, aniski, SassySarah, charliefarlie*
Everyones outfits are so fun to see, great ideas for future CL outfits.


----------



## wannaprada

*miss, yaya, jenay, icecream, jonathan, phiphi, oxox, aniski, cts, bella*:  Thank you all for the lovely comments!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Ani, Cts, Miss, & Bella* I needed this boost today! 

Erin you look stunning!


----------



## ilurvebags

thanks so much for all your nice comments everyone, it's great to see everyone rocking their loubs in this thread


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## tampura

erinmiyu!!!  Super cute dress, and tights, and LOVE the Love!   All around beautiful.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Woody*: love the Bourges. Your outfit is cute.
*ilurvebags*: Love the leopards. 
*erin*: You look so nice. The Love pumps are perfect with your outfit.


----------



## BattyBugs

After a night out at the Cirque du Soleil Love show in Vegas.
Ann Taylor top
Vera by Vera Wang tunic top thingy
BCBG leggings
Black Suede Madame Butterfly pumps
LV Murakami Eye Miss You bag


----------



## BattyBugs

A day of running around in Vegas. This one was taken outside the Gold & Silver Pawn Shop (featured on the History Channel's Pawn Stars TV Show).

Tee shirt from Costco.
Bill Blass jeans.
CL Rosella Flats
LV Eden Speedy in Argent


----------



## cfellis522

Batty-You looked great in all of them.  I hope you had a good time and won some!


----------



## cts900

*erin*: I just love your style.  That dress is rad.
*batty*: You are so teeny tiny in those photos that I barely see you....but from what I can tell you look great! Hope you had a blast.


----------



## icecreamom

Another Dvf  and stretching my Biancas at Work today... 
Again, sorry for the background (I must find another mirror)


----------



## Aniski

Batty - those pics are tiny but you look great from what I can tell!
Icecream - nice combo!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Looking fabulous Batty, and Icecream!!*


----------



## wannaprada

Love the outfits Batty and Icecream!!  Batty, I hope you win big!


----------



## phiphi

amazing pictures *batty*!! how cool is it that you went to the pawn stars store!! DH and i watch that a lot!

i love the whole outfit *icecream*! you look awesome


----------



## noah8077

A little *naked* friend inspired me to get dressed up and post a picture

Express Top
Rodarte for Target Skirt
Black Decolletes 
Stella & Dot Bracelet & Ring


----------



## legaldiva

I've been MIA in this thread for far too long ...

- Kors Military jacket;
- No name Ebay tulle tiered skirt;
- Wine patent Rolandos;
- Black w/ GHW JPG Kelly.

BF and I went to the grand opening of a ping pong bar co-owned by Susan Sarandon.  Randomly, I ran into a good friend from HS ... who was wearing Red Patent Biancas!  In Milwaukee (of all places)!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Noah!!* yay!! you look smokin hott!!

*Legal* - gorgeous as usual


----------



## compulsive

*legal*, you look gorgeous!! Did you have fun there? My DBF went there a few weeks and saw another girl there with Josefa/Josephines on! Seems like the place to be with CLs


----------



## Aniski

*noah* & *legal* - ladies you look fabulous!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I love this thread and wish I were better about contributing to/following it!

Going back a few pages...

*NANI *- I love those Maggies on you... lookin' hot! 

*kittens* - What a great casual look... your legs look (well, cuz they are... haha) a mile long! 

*misselizabeth* - I absolutely love the color of your philip lim dress... and the camel rolandos look perfect with it (and for that matter, on you)! 
*
wannaprada* - You look fabulous!   I have a friend who picked up that DVF vest... you wear it so well!  

*woody* - Isn't it great when unexpected weather allows for us to wear certain CLs haha? :-p  You look great!!

*ilurvebags *- You (and your friend!) look so chic!!

*erin*, you wear the Love pumps perfectly!  Sorry to hear it was a farewell dinner (the idea of that makes me sad!), but nonetheless, you looked beautiful! 

*Batty* - Hope Vegas treated you well (as in, you came home with some $$$ haha)... and btw, I LOVE cirque du soleil!!  You look great in both of your pics!!

*icecream* - I'm all for the DVF + CL combo (hell, if it ain't broke... )... you look fabulous!! 

*noah* - I love that skirt on you... so fun and feminine!  You look awesome!

*legal *- I love the military jacket paired with the feminine, floaty skirt... very cool!   Loving the CLs and the H, too!


----------



## BattyBugs

Icecream, noah & Legal: Love the outfits & the CLs!

Thank you ladies. I'm not sure why the photos came out so small. They certainly weren't that tiny in photobucket.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I wore these two outfits at some point last week! 

NL sidekick tweed skirt (a new purchase!), black silk (has pretty detailing but you can't see) RT top, black blazer (can't remember the brand... found it on sale at Century... took it off after a while anyway haha), white H clic clac, Chanel black medium caviar flap with silver h/w and my beloved black patent decolletes! 






A warmer day (was in the NL dressing room haha)... NL dress, Kate Spade/Kenneth Jay Lane necklaces layered together, Chanel taupe caviar Jumbo with gold h/w and my camel kid simples!


----------



## Aniski

*Fiery* - you look amazing!!  Love your outfits!


----------



## icecreamom

*Fiery* loving your new outfits!


----------



## phiphi

*noah* - too adorable! love the flirty look!
*legal* great outfit! that's a great twist on the military look!
*fiery* loving both outfits on you!


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you so much *batty*, *aniski*, *elizabeth*, *wannaprada* and *phiphi*.. you ladies, put a big smile on my super crappy day, thank you for that!!!!!!!

*Noah* and *legal* looking great... super great, amazing I should say


----------



## SassySarah

*Batty *- how many LV bags did you bring to Vegas? I'm going first weekend in Nov and # of bags and shoes are always a challenge for me!  BTW love love love the bags, and shoes of course!!!
*ice cream *- love the Biancas!
*noah *- love the skirt!
*fiery *- love both outfits, and the Chanel


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Fiery* and love that NL dress! *Noah* and *Legal*, looking good!


----------



## RedBottomLover

fieryfashionist said:


> I wore these two outfits at some point last week!
> 
> NL sidekick tweed skirt (a new purchase!), black silk (has pretty detailing but you can't see) RT top, black blazer (can't remember the brand... found it on sale at Century... took it off after a while anyway haha), white H clic clac, Chanel black medium caviar flap with silver h/w and my beloved black patent decolletes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A warmer day (was in the NL dressing room haha)... NL dress, Kate Spade/Kenneth Jay Lane necklaces layered together, Chanel taupe caviar Jumbo with gold h/w and my camel kid simples!


*fiery* you look gorgeous. i absolutely love the second outfit. that dress looks amazing on you.


----------



## cts900

*fiery*: You always look so polished and sophisticated while still being young and fresh.  How do you do that?!
*legal*: LOVE the jacket!
*noah*: I adore the skirt. So feminine! 
*icecream*: I cannot see past how gorgeous you are...who cares about the background, silly!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Fiery*, I love the Nanette Leplore dress and taupe Chanel bag paired together colorwise! A great looking outfit all around.
Looking quite stylish *Legaldiva*.
Another pretty dress *icecreamom*.
Very classic *Noah*.
And *Batty*, I can barely see your pics.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batty- *you look great! hubby and I love to watch Pawn Stars!

*icecream- *love the DVF!

*Noah- *you look fab!!!

*legaldiva- *love it!

*fiery- *fabulous as always!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you Sarah & Dezy! Sarah, I only took the two (three, if you count my Keepall I use as my carry-on). I carried my Eden Speedy & took my Eye Miss You Multicolor in my carry-on. It is the perfect size for my phone, lipstick, keys, ID & some $$.

*Fiery*, you look gorgeous, as usual.


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *Sarah*, it was my first time wearing my Biancas 
*
cts900* Thank you! what a super sweet comment :shame:

Thanks *Kittens* I got DVf fever  LOL

 *Dezyn*


----------



## icecreamom

Today, more DVF.. this time the "Frankie" skirt with express top and Black VPs


----------



## RedBottomLover

*icecreamom* the skirt is lovely. how did your VPs run?


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks *Redbottom*! My VPs run TTS, they are from last year (October) so I'm guessing that is the new sizing, they are super comfortable too!


----------



## kett

Love the print on the skirt.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much for all of your compliments *Aniski*, *icecream*, *phi*, *Sassy*, *wanna*, *RBL* (), *cts* (you are always the sweetest!!), *kittens *(I love that the dress can work with darker and lighter neutral colors... it's this very pretty purplish berry color! ), *dezy* and *Batty*!!   

*icecream *- I love that skirt on you... perfect with the top and, of course, your VPs (we're shoe twins, yay)! :love


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you very much Fiery.  

Fiery-Looking snazzy!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Noah -  the skirt

Legal- That jacket is divine!

Looking super ladies!


----------



## cts900

*icecream*: You look lovely as always.  The skirt is so pretty.  I want one!

Here I am for work today in my oldies (black kid Bruges), eggplant wool anthro cardi, cream anthro tank, and black I.N.C. skirt.   It is finally fall!


----------



## SassySarah

icecream - love the skirt!
cts  - love the fall look!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

today's work outfit and later for the Jack Johnson concert.

Bone NPs.


----------



## cfellis522

Fiery, Legal, Noah, and Icecreamom - you all look great!!!


----------



## Aniski

icecream - look great! Love the skirt!
cts - you look fab as always!
crazzee - looking good!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*cts*- love the fall look

*crazee* jack johnson is one of my favorites. love the np's!


----------



## kittenslingerie

My DH and I went to the New Orleans Superdome tonight for a Saints player meet and greet and mini tour/dinner. It was pretty fun. I wore my black Louboutin boots, not sure of their name but they look like babels with chunky heels. Anyway, I got a lot of outfit compliments tonight. The first pic was at home and the second in the Saints locker room next to Pierre Thomas's locker and Reggie Bush's right next to it.


----------



## cts900

*kittens*: You look great!
*misselizabeth*: Thanks so much! 
*crazee*: Looking great! So happy to see you back in here!  
*Aniski*: Aw, shucks. Thank you sweets. 
*Sassy*: Thank you sarah! I am _loving_ the weather change.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Icecream*: I love the skirt.
*cts*: You look lovely, as usual.
*crazzee*: What a cute look.
*Kittens*: Love the boots.


----------



## laurenam

*Kittens*! I am so jealous. I hope you had an amazing time, you look great!


----------



## SassySarah

crazee - love the look with the white shoes!
kittens - you look fab, love the boots!


----------



## SassySarah

This is me last weekend at a friend's housewarming.  I worse my Tigresse Decolletes, got lots of compliments  with a random top from Nordstroms Savvy dept and my AG Stilt jeans.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I had the best time, the event was courtesy of fedex. Thanks *cts900, battybugs,  laurenam, sassysarah!* BTW the *Sassy*, love your AG stilt jeans! I have the same pair and I think color, but mine don't have the faux holes.


----------



## legaldiva

Thank you everyone for the sweet compliments!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*icecream- *love your dvf skirt!

*cts- *oh I love your anthro cardi! 

*crazzee- *great outfit!!!

*kittens- *you look great!! 

*sassy- *wearing a pair I have been hunting for!!! love them so much, look great on you!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*kittens* - your outfit is so chic, i love the blazer and the CLs of course!


----------



## ct462

*icecreammom*- you have been picking lovely DVF lately! gorgeous
*cts900*- i love all your long skirts, they look very comfy to work in, plus cardis are awesome! yay to fall!
*kittenslingerie*- congrats on going to the game. you and your DH look lovely!
*sassysarah*- when do you ever have an off day? you look gorgeous dear!


----------



## icecreamom

*kett*, *sarah*,* cfellis*, *aniski*, *dezyn *and *batty*

Thank you my dear *fiery *, Nice to be VPs twin with you  
*cts* I Love the skirt, and it was a bargain from YOOX! Love your fall outfit, I'm so happy that is chilly in Florida too 
Looking great *crazee* Love the sweater and legging combo!
*Sarah* finally got to see your face! You are so pretty :shame:

*kittens* you look amazing! I love the whole outfit. And I really like the notes on your mirror... where did you get these? they are so cool!


----------



## icecreamom

*ct462* Thank you so much, I really really love DVF!, can't stop buying things from her!


----------



## roussel

Work outfit for today - Ted Baker dress with Watersnake AD


----------



## compulsive

^


----------



## icecreamom

*Roussel*, love the putfit!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*roussel* - i love the whole outfit!!  ive never heard of ted baker before....where do they sell him?


----------



## roussel

Thanks V, icecreamom and moshi!
Moshi I got this dress from Nordies, but I do know there are Ted Baker boutiques too. I saw one in Vegas, NYC and in Santana Row in the Bay Area


----------



## Aniski

kittens - you look great!
sassy - love the top!
roussel - that dress!


----------



## moshi_moshi

roussel said:


> Thanks V, icecreamom and moshi!
> Moshi I got this dress from Nordies, but I do know there are Ted Baker boutiques too. I saw one in Vegas, NYC and in Santana Row in the Bay Area


 
thanks!  i'm going to have to do some investigating!


----------



## SassySarah

*Kittens *- thank you, I love AG jeans!
*Dezy *- I hope you find them, they're so worth it!  Matches with a lot too, or just black 
*ct462 *- thank you, and believe me I do have "off" days, I just don't post pics of them 
*ice cream* - you're so sweet 
*Aniski *- thank you!

*Roussel *- you look fab as always!


----------



## RedBottomLover

roussel said:


> Work outfit for today - Ted Baker dress with Watersnake AD


*roussel* love love LOVE the outfit. one day i shall too own the AD.


----------



## phiphi

looking amazing ladies!!!


----------



## tampura

*Kittens*, you look so good!!  Love the blazer.
*Sassy*, you are so pretty! and rocking the tigresse. rawr.
oh *roussel*, gorgeous!  that dress fits you like a glove and you styled it to perfection. 

I love popping in this thread and seeing all of you lovely fashionistas with your CLs.


----------



## BattyBugs

Sarah: I love your outfit with your Decollettes.
Roussel: What a great look. Love the watersnake.


----------



## cts900

*roussel*: I have no words. You are amazing. 
*icecream*: Thanks hunny bunny! 
*ct*: Thank you!  My first concern is comfort...my second is covering my big ole butt, my third is fashion! 
*dezy*: Isn't she a beauty!? I am a cardi addict.  Thank you, love. 
*Sassy*: Looking good, woman. 
*Batty*: Thanks, hun!


----------



## Jönathan

*roussel, *you look gorgeous!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Looking good Ladies!!


----------



## SassySarah

*tampura, battty, cts* -


----------



## Jerrica

Everyone is looking good! Kittens and sassy and roussel! Faint!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I just got this Anthropologie dress and Mistica low heels in caramel. I plan on wearing this tomorrow just to run errands with my tan Chloe paddie. Its still hot during the day here so might as well get my use out of the dress.


----------



## Jerrica

kittenslingerie said:


> I just got this Anthropologie dress and Mistica low heels in caramel. I plan on wearing this tomorrow just to run errands with my tan Chloe paddie. Its still hot during the day here so might as well get my use out of the dress.



That's so fantastic! I really need more lower heels so I can last all day on the city pavement.  This outfit is tres chic!


----------



## cts900

I  Anthropologie. You look lovely, *kittens*.


----------



## cts900

For work today--black and grey vintage dress I found in a second-hand dress shop ages ago with plum Target cardi and grey metal patent Walibous.  I felt like I was in "Mad Men" all day. And I loved it!


----------



## rdgldy

lovely*, cts* and *kitten*.


----------



## tampura

The dress is fabulous *cts*, and so Mad Men!  What a great find.  Ooo grey metal, I adore that color , and it is perfect with your outfit.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Everyone looks amazing!

*kittens:* Super cute dress!

*cts:* Seriously, do you ever _not_ look fabulous?


----------



## Aniski

*kittens* - the dress is so pretty and I never thought mistica look great!
*cts *- fabulous outfit like always!


----------



## dnb020060

*cts and kitten* Y'all look fantastic.

Here is my first outfit post!






This is my bridesmaid dress for my besties wedding.
Dress: Ann Taylor
Tights: Spanx (Thank God for Spanx!!! )
Shoes: CL Open Clic 90 mm Black Suede


----------



## amazigrace

*roussel,* you look simply gorgeous!
Love your dress, necklace, and of course,
shoes! Stunning outfit.


----------



## Aniski

dnb - you look fabulous!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the dress, kittens!
cts, you do look like you could be on the set of Mad Men.
dnb, love that flash of red sole with your black outfit.


----------



## Jerrica

Dnb and cts I love your outfits!


----------



## dnb020060

*Aniska, Batty, and Jerrica*


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much ladies.  *rdgldy, tampura, Duke, Aniski, dnb, Batty* and *Jerrica*--you amazing folks always lift my spirits and boost my confidence! Hugs and kisses to each of you .

*dnb*: I am with *Batty*, the flash of red with the all-black look is F-I-E-R-C-E! Lookin' good.


----------



## misselizabeth22

*kittens* I love that dress!

*cts* You always look fabulous! I wish I had professors that were so fashionable 

*dnb* I love the all black ensemble, and then the POP of red!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts, *That's such a cute outfit!

*dnb020060,* You look lovely!


----------



## erinmiyu

*whistles* at *dnb* saucy bridesmaids dress 
*kittens* - love the anthro! looks great with your misticas!
*cts *- very cute! i adore the mad men vibe  yay for vintage dresses!


----------



## cts900

Thank you my lovelies* erin, Jönathan* and *misse*! It's frumpy Friday so my students are going to be pretty bored with me today .


----------



## phiphi

*kittens* - what a fabulous dress. love the colours on it!
*cts* - that is such an awesome look. i totally picture you in "mad men", all chic and retro!
*dnb* - loves it! looking fab.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yoyo strass on a fabulous Friday


----------



## Jönathan

*naked,* You look adorable!


----------



## Aniski

Naked, you look great!


----------



## phiphi

*naked* - you are so damn gorgeous!! love the whole outfit!


----------



## Aniski

cts900 said:


> Thank you my lovelies* erin, Jönathan* and *misse*! *It's frumpy Friday so my students are going to be pretty bored with me today* .



I don't think you can be frumpy.  You dress really well cts.


----------



## compulsive

*naked*  dress me, please


----------



## dnb020060

*phiphi erinmiyu Jönathan misselizabeth22 cts900* 

*Naked* Looking fierce this friday! Love it. You make those sequins work (I always look like a disco ball )


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

compulsive said:


> *naked*  dress me, please



 I come down, we shop 

Thanks *dnb, P!!, aniski, and jonathan*


----------



## BattyBugs

Very stylish, Naked!


----------



## BattyBugs

Naked, you look very stylish!


----------



## Tenley10

I went out last  night for yummy italian and wine, in my DIY's!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cardigan: American Eagle
Polka Dot Thing:  Nordstroms like 5 years ago...
Leggings: Aeropostale $3.99!!! woo woo!
Shoes:  Fabulous DIY wedges!


----------



## wannaprada

Everyone looks fabulous!! Makes me want to shop! Sorry in advance for the sorry bathroo
pic. Here I am in a J Crew cardi, jeans (don't recall name), an my new Quepi. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Love those emerald green wedges, *Tenley*.
*Wanna* love the cardie.


----------



## surlygirl

*wanna *- you always look so chic!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Kitten and thank you Surly! You're too sweet!


----------



## Tenley10

ohhh *wanna* i love your braclet!


----------



## phiphi

*tenley* - your diy's are so sparkley!
*wanna* - another chic outfit! love the cardi too.


----------



## dnb020060

This thread is so fabulous. All you ladies look great! 
tenley- love the DIY!
wanna- Very chic and classy!
 This was my outfit for class and chillin' afterwards yesterday.






Top: LOFT
Skirt: Unknown
Belt: Forever 21
Leggings: Spanx
Shoes: CL Open Clic 90


----------



## Aniski

Tenley - your DIY are so fun!!
Wanna - love the outfit
dnb - great outfit!


----------



## legaldiva

Date night a couple of weeks ago ...

- Black Halo Ruffle dress;
- Turquoise bracelet;
- Violet python VPs.


----------



## cts900

*legal*: The dress is fabulous. Love! 
*dnb*: Ooooooo, the belt! You look great. And what did we ever do before spanx? 
*wanna*: The color of your cardi is TDF! You always make chic look easy. 
*Tenley*: So cute! The pop of sparkle and green against the b&w is adorable. 
*Aniski*: 
*naked*: You are cute as a flippin' button! Love the entire look. 
*phi*: Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## Tenley10

*kittens* - thank you!!  i love the green!
*phiphi* - you should see them in natural light!! super sparkly
*dnb* - thanks so much! I love your outfit as well!
*aniski* - you are sweet! thank you!
*cts* - I always love adding some color to b&w outfits!  thanks so much!


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yoyo strass on a fabulous Friday


Adorable!! I love the little jacket.


----------



## Jönathan

*Tenley,* Your DIY's are awesome!!

*Wanna,* Cute outfit!

*dnb* Great outfit!

*legal,* You look lovely!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*legal* just WOW! You look amazing!!


----------



## Aniski

Legal you look amazing!


----------



## dnb020060

*aniska tenley jonathan * 

*cts900* I know! God Bless Spanx!  and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## phiphi

fantastic look *dnb*!

*legal* wow. you look soo amazing! that dress looks fabulous on you!!

date night outfit:

jcrew marled wool blazer
CoH avedon slicks
rouge patent buenos aires


----------



## Jönathan

*phiphi,* Great outfit!


----------



## Aniski

Love the outfit Phi!


----------



## misselizabeth22

it phi!!


----------



## cts900

You look incredible, *phi*. The blazer with the slicks is such a great combo. DH is one lucky man.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Tenley*: Love the pop of green with your outfit.
*Wanna*: Stylish, as always.
*DNB*: Cute outfit.
*Legal*: You look very nice.
*Phi*: Love the outfit.


----------



## phiphi

thank you for your kind words, *jönathan, aniski, missE, cts and batty*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh my *P* ...  so gorgeous


----------



## kittenslingerie

Great dress *Legal*, love Black Halo dresses.
And *Phi*, that jacket is sooooo cute. The whole outfit is well put together.


----------



## bornfree

My little contribution to this thread: Black Patent Helmut 100


----------



## Dukeprincess

*legal*:  Wowza woman! 

*phiphi:* I concur with *cts*, your DH is truly a lucky man.  I mean I am girl crushing over here....

*bornfree:* I am absolutely certain that you were the most gorgeous woman in the place!  You look incredible!


----------



## bornfree

thanks *Dukeprincess* for the kind compliments


----------



## BellaShoes

*bornfree*... fabulous!!!

*phi*, love the entire ensemble


----------



## BellaShoes

*tenley*, fabulous DIY's!

*wanna*, love the yellow JC cardi!

great pic *dnb*... you look fabulous!

gorgeous *legaldiva*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*naked*!! You must be the hottest little thing struttin' about Wisconsin! I just love it all.... and your hair is perfection!


----------



## phiphi

*naked* thank you my dear! just taking a small leaf out of the stylish book of *K*!

thank you *kittens*! you are always so well put together, your comment means a lot to me!

*duke* -  you are so sweet! thanks for enabling me on pretty much the entire outfit from head to toe. 

*bornfree* - you look beautiful!

thanks *bella* - you are so kind!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Legal* - good grief, woman!  You look AMAZING!!!!!
*Phi* - love the outfit - head to toe!
*bornfree* -    beautiful dress..


----------



## cts900

you look lovely,* bornfree*!


----------



## wannaprada

*tenley, phiphi, dnb, aniski, cts, jonathan, and batty* --  

dnb--cute outfit!!
legaldiva-- You look awesome!
phiphi-- LOVE your outfit!!  I so need a Chanel bag in my life!
bornfree-- Lovely!


----------



## Aniski

bornfree - gorgeous!  Love the dress!


----------



## Jönathan

*bornfree,* Gorgeous dress! You look amazing!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Haven't posted for a while but here is me today getting ready for a friend's wedding. I'm wearing a dress from express and my leopard pony helmuts. And yes, I cut my hair super short! Lols


----------



## Aniski

You look great *ikae*!


----------



## cts900

You are ROCKING that dress, *smallz*.  I l-o-v-e the new haircut. So sleek and chic!


----------



## misselizabeth22

You look great Ikae


----------



## indi3r4

looking good ikae!! love the haircut.. 

In my wedding dress with Navy Bow T Dorcet.. 





I'm second from the left.. The after party with Oxblood VP


----------



## Aniski

indi - you look lovely!!


----------



## rdgldy

Everyone looks positively wonderful!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i love this thread everyone always looks great, A+++ ladies!!


----------



## cts900

oh, *indi*. how absolutely beautiful! i hope your day was incredible.  by the looks of it, it must have been!


----------



## wannaprada

BellaShoes said:


> *tenley*, fabulous DIY's!
> 
> *wanna*, love the yellow JC cardi!
> 
> great pic *dnb*... you look fabulous!
> 
> gorgeous *legaldiva*!


 
Sorry I missed you earlier; thank you so much!  I have a million different colored cardigans and that color is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*ikae:* You look amazing!

*indi:* You were a beautiful bride!


----------



## BellaShoes

wannaprada said:


> Sorry I missed you earlier; thank you so much!  I have a million different colored cardigans and that color is one of my favorites.



It is a fabulous color on you! I cannot pull off gold or yellow....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look so fab! 

Here's my outfit from last night at my friend's engagement party.
Wearing my nude patent biancas with catherine malandrino dress


----------



## Jönathan

*dezy, *You look stunning!


----------



## Aniski

Dezy - you look fantastic as usual!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*, the dress is _almost_ as lovely as the woman wearing it.


----------



## Tiffy24

Not a great pic, but here I am wearing my wedding shoes! Fuscia Glitter HPs.


----------



## ct462

congrats ladies on your weddings! love the bow t dorcets and the hp's!


----------



## BattyBugs

Born: Love the dress!
ikae: Looking good!
Indi: Very pretty!
Dezy: You always look amazing.
Tiffy: What a lovely picture.


----------



## Jönathan

*Tiffy24, * You look so beautiful! and those Fuscia Glitter HP's are amazing! 
We must see more pics!


----------



## nillacobain

Tiffy24 said:


> Not a great pic, but here I am wearing my wedding shoes! Fuscia Glitter HPs.


 

Great wedding shot!


----------



## bornfree

*BellaShoes, phiphi, DC-Cutie, cts900, wannaprada, Aniski, Jönathan, BattyBugs* - thank you all for the kind compliments
*ikaesmallz* - you look hot and lovely cuthair - very chic!
*indi3r4* - congrats and love the details of your gown!
*dezynrbaglaydee* - very sexy! gorgeous
*Tiffy24* - love the pop of fuschia color agst yr gown...beautiful


----------



## phiphi

*smallz* - i love your new haircut. it is just so sleek and pretty!
*indi* you look beautiful!
*dezy* - amazing outfit!
*tiffy* - that is such an amazing wedding shoe. congrats!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*tenley *- love the glitter!
*wanna* - very chic!
*dnb *- you look great!
*legal *- knock em dead 
*phi *-  those buenos aires! you know where to send them if you get tired of them!
*bornfree* - that dress is amazing!
*ikae* - lookin good! the haircut is fantastic 
*indi3r4* - congrats you look beautiful!
*dezy *- you always look fab and this is no exception!
*tiffy* - congrats! love the pink

worn to a dear friend and fellow tpfer's wedding this weekend


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Everybody looks drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## LornaLou

You all look amazing!! Tiffy I love the colour combination of your wedding! That's exactly what I want! Do you have more photos?


----------



## cts900

*erin*: I think that dress is soooooooooooo pretty.  
*Tiffy*: Totally a great picture! So festive, fun, romantic, and beautiful!


----------



## Tiffy24

As soon as I get the professional shots back, I'll post more pics of the shoes! Thank you all for the compliments!


LornaLou said:


> You all look amazing!! Tiffy I love the colour combination of your wedding! That's exactly what I want! Do you have more photos?


----------



## Aniski

Tiffy - great pic!
erin - love the dress!


----------



## Jönathan

*erin, *What a beautiful dress. You look lovely!


----------



## september gurl

OMG! I've been away from TPF for way too long. Everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jonathan- *thank you so much!!

*ani- *thank you 

*cts- *sweetie, you're too kind thank you

*tiffy- *congrats!!!! love the wedding look!!!

*batty- *thank you!!!!

*bornfree- *thank you 

*phiphi- *thanks hun! 

*erin- *thank you so much! your dress is so pretty!!

*bb, lorna, september gurl- *thank you all so much!


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you *cts*, *aniski,* *jonathan* & *dezy*!


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone looks so beautiful!

*Erin* you look lovely!


----------



## rdgldy

*tiffy,* I love your color choice. Fabulous!
*dezy-*gorgeous!!
*erin*-I love your dress-so romantic and pretty.


----------



## BellaShoes

*tiffy!!!* What fabulous shoes for your wedding, best wishes 

*dezy*, you are smokin' hot!!! 
I am still a little sad I passed on the Nude Bianca..my name came up for the wait list and I passed.... 

*erin*, such a pretty dress... you look lovely!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love your dress, erin.


----------



## icecreamom

*Dezyn* and *erin*, you both look gorgeous


----------



## clothingguru

You ladies all look amazing!!!!!!


----------



## ct462

omw to an early birthday dinner with the DBF
first outing with my metal patent vps


----------



## Aniski

*ct* you look lovely!  Love the shoes!


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous, ct!


----------



## cts900

*ct*: Perfection. 'nuff said.


----------



## purseinsanity

Everyone looks Ah-mazing!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Finallyyyyyy getting around to post outfit pics  

Mimco Headband , red satin clutch and necklace
Temt Dress
Portmans Belt
Fossil watch
Lova tuxedo pigalle 100


----------



## immashoesaddict

Please excuse the mess , in the process of re-decorating my place AGAIN hahahah!

Mimco headband 
Black dress
Fossil watch 
Pink greasepaint simples 85


----------



## icecreamom

*Imma* it's so nice to finally see you! You look too cute 
*ct* Hope you had a good time with DBF, you look lovely


----------



## immashoesaddict

aww thank you *icecream* :kiss: I hope to post more pics here , last exam for the semester tommorow  FREEEDOOOOMMM hahahha


----------



## jeshika

*imma*... LOVA PIGGIES?!??!!!?  they look great on you!


----------



## icecreamom

*Jeshika *your avi reminds me of my little Dolce when I first got him


----------



## BlondeBarbie

imma, you look great!

Here I am all ready for date night Monday with DBF. Mom accidentally cut the shoes off a little but I'm sure you can tell they're my Barbie Biancas! 

PS meant to put in that my dress is White House Black Market!! Love Love that store!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

thank you *Blondebarbie *! BB PINK BIANCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  
*
jeshi*ka YUPPPPPPPPPPPP i actually had 2 heel heights sold off the 120 since i cant , for the love of shoes ever walk in them  im looking for the leopard version in the 100 , sold off the 120 also :cry: Thank you


----------



## sassyphoenix

WOW.  You ladies look great in you CLs!!


----------



## cts900

*imma*: You look so great! I especially love the headbands and the pink greasepaint simples!! Best of luck wuith that last pesky final .  
*Barbie*: I simply adore your dress and even a little cut off--those biancas steal the show!!!!! You look lovely.


----------



## BellaShoes

*ct*, you look beautiful!

*imma*... love both outfits but the Lovas are TDF!

*BBarbie*..... Fabulous Biancas!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

aww thank you *Cts* & *bella * 

Peskkyyy finalls burn burn burn hahahah !


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thank you *imma*, *sassy*, *cts* & *bella*!! You ladies are so sweet!


----------



## Aniski

imma - love the black and white dress!  You look great!
BBarbie - great outfit!  I love how the shoes add a pop of color!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks *Aniski*!!


----------



## Jönathan

BlondeBarbie, Really cute outfit!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thank you *Jonathan*!


----------



## phiphi

*ct* you look fabulous!
*C* - love you in both outfits. and the lova pigalles.. and the pink greasepaints.. 
that's a great pop of colour *BB* - very cute!!


----------



## clothingguru

*ct462:* How pretty! Love your outfit hun! 
*BB:* Love the ensemble with the BARBIE pink bianca's! You look great! 
*imma:* You look gorgeous! Love the striped dress with the Cl's! And i love your greasepaints!!!!


----------



## dnb020060

*Erin* You look fierce! Love the dress and the shoes  and thanks 

*Bella and Batty * Sorry I missed y'alls post. Thanks a million for the photo love


----------



## Theren

Well Some of the workout program and weight loss system I am on has been working because I'm down 15lbs. So I tried on an old dress I bought from torrid with some sequin leggings and my coquines. So ladies.. opinions needed please. Does this work?


----------



## Aniski

^^Theren you look great!  I like the dress & I think it would look great without the leggings too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think the leggings are a bit odd ... like bunchy around the knees? I feel like they should be more fitted there.

Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Theren

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I think the leggings are a bit odd ... like bunchy around the knees? I feel like they should be more fitted there.
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss!



They used to fit me tight like that. I guess thats what happens when you loose weight. Thank you!


----------



## wannaprada

I'm a few days behind, but you ladies look great!! Tiffy, congrats!!  You were a beautiful bride!


----------



## Theren

Aniski said:


> ^^Theren you look great!  I like the dress & I think it would look great without the leggings too!


I def. will wear it without leggings when spring comes around again. But in fall I think I like leggings.


----------



## Aniski

Theren said:


> I def. will wear it without leggings when spring comes around again. But in fall I think I like leggings.



Right!  Good point!


----------



## carlinha

my wedding day outfit 

Irise by RIVINI wedding dress
alencon lace-edged veil
Samira Strass


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gorgeous C!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Again absolutely gorgeous carlinha!!!


----------



## Aikandy

Echo that sentiment.  You look phenomenal, *C. *


CMP86 said:


> Again absolutely gorgeous carlinha!!!


----------



## ct462

wow carlinha, you look absolutely gorgeous. I love your wedding gown, veil, and CL's. Also, your hair is fabulous! Your hubby is one lucky man!


----------



## cts900

*carlinha*: Hot damn. You look like you are in a vintage fairytale. Your dress, your veil, your hair, your shoes, your inner beauty are all breathtaking.  

*Theren*: I agree with *naked* that the tights bunch in the knees and I think you would look better without them.  The dress/shoe/sexy woman combo is killer!


----------



## clothingguru

*Theren:* I like the dress on you...but think it would look better w/o the leggings  Takes away from the shoes! THE GORGEOUS shoes! 
*Carlinha:* You look breathtaking! Congrats on your wedding! And the samira strass is AMAZING!


----------



## carlinha

so much *misselizabeth, CMP, aikandy, ct462, cts900 & clothingguru*!!!  it was a fairytale day for me indeed!


----------



## nillacobain

*Carlinha*, you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

oh my *Carlinha!!*


----------



## purses & pugs

carlinha said:


> my wedding day outfit
> 
> Irise by RIVINI wedding dress
> alencon lace-edged veil
> Samira Strass



I have been on holiday and havent't been here for a while... And the first thing I see are these gorgeous pics of you on your wedding day! You look absolutely amazing!!! And of course your strass Samiras are super pretty too. Many congrats!


----------



## Theren

clothingguru said:


> *Theren:* I like the dress on you...but think it would look better w/o the leggings  Takes away from the shoes! THE GORGEOUS shoes!





cts900 said:


> *Theren*: I agree with *naked* that the tights bunch in the knees and I think you would look better without them.  The dress/shoe/sexy woman combo is killer!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## laurenam

You look amazing *Carlinha*!! Congrats on your happy day!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Carlinha *- you look amazing - the hair (va-va voom) , the shoes  and the dress .  Congratulations on your perfect day and blessings for many years of happiness to come!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*Carlinha* - You looked absolutely stunning!! Congrats on your happy marriage!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*imma* - i love both outfits.... especially the black and white dress.....do they only sell that label in AU?

*BB *- you look great!  loving the pink biancas

*theren* - i think you look great but ita with *naked* about the bunching at the knees for the leggings.... could you try a pair of black opaque tights?

*C *- you look amazing!


----------



## Theren

moshi_moshi said:


> *imma* - i love both outfits.... especially the black and white dress.....do they only sell that label in AU?
> 
> *BB *- you look great! loving the pink biancas
> 
> *theren* - i think you look great but ita with *naked* about the bunching at the knees for the leggings.... could you try a pair of black opaque tights?
> 
> *C *- you look amazing!


 
Moshi I have other leggings, I just didnt realize these had gotton so big.


----------



## phiphi

*theren* - that's a gorgeous colour dress!
*C* - i love seeing your wedding pictures. you are stunning and glowing. may you and *DH* (squeee!!) have an eternity of happiness.


----------



## amazigrace

*carlina,* you look so beautiful in your wedding dress.
The dress is jaw-dropping gorgeous, and I really love your
hair. Most of all, I love the look on your face in all your
wedding photos - pure joy! You were a gorgeous bride!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Theren:* Cute outfit, but go for some more fitted leggings! 

*carlinha:* WOWZERS!  I know DH almost passed out when you were coming down the aisle!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*rdgldy,bella, icecreamom, cg- *thank you ladies!!!

*ct462- *so pretty!!!

*imma- *you look great!

*blondebarbie- *love the barbie biancas!!!!

*theren- *congrats! love the color of the dress! 


Oh *carlinha..... *I swear you brought tears to my eyes. you look so stunning, absolute perfect vision of a bride. Congratulations sweetie.


----------



## Theren

Dukeprincess said:


> *Theren:* Cute outfit, but go for some more fitted leggings!
> 
> *carlinha:* WOWZERS! I know DH almost passed out when you were coming down the aisle! GORGEOUS!


 
Thank you! I will take a new picture when I get home and we shall see what it looks like!


----------



## Aniski

Carlinha - Congratulations!!  I absolutely love your wedding dress!!  And the shoes


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks *Moshi* & *dezy*!!


----------



## LornaLou

Carlinha you know I have been on a ban from CL's but I love your wedding photos! You look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## roussel

C!  You look so gorgeous on your wedding day! The shoes and dress combo is perfection!


----------



## Alice1979

*carlinha*, you look exquisite! You're such a stunning bride. Big congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## icecreamom

Birthday day at work!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ LOVE LOVE LOVE your dress!


----------



## Aniski

icecream - love your dress!!


----------



## babysweetums

Happy birthday icecream your dress is soo pretty and flattering love the look!


----------



## cts900

Happy Birthday *icecream*! The print on that dress is gorgeous and you look incredible in it.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I don't have a full length mirror 

I did order one today though! haha

But heres a view from the legs down.. 

AE Destroyed Skinny Jeans

Camel Rolandos


----------



## cts900

*misse*: great jeans....gorgeous shoes!

here i am in my basic work uniform combo: cardi-tank-skirt-CLs (bone HP this time).  i am definitely a creature of habit .


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you *CTS* what isn't shown is my navy boyfriend cardigan hehe

I need you to be my professor


----------



## carlinha

everyone!!! 

*icecreamom* you look AMAZING in that dress!!!!  wow i love it!!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!! 

*misselizabeth* that camel is the perfect nude on you!

*cts* very nice!  nothing wrong with being a creature of habit and knowing what works for you!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* As always such a cute outfit! Love the HP's


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Icecream* Happy Birthday!! And I LOVE LOVE your dress

*Carlina* Thank you so very much! I said it before, you were absolutely stunning on your special day. 

*Cts* I forgot to mention, I'd like a skirt like that!


----------



## Jönathan

*misselizabeth,*  Great pic! those Rolandos look great with your jeans.


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Jonathan* Thank you! I met my dad for lunch today, and he said that they're so high, I need a parachute if I fall.


----------



## Theren

Cts I always love your outfits. One more for me ladies.. i adore my sacopines.. They dont get nearly enough on time as my coquines do.


----------



## laurenam

CTS - I love your outfit! Where did you get that cream top? It's so cute!


----------



## cts900

*lauren*: Thank you so much.  The top is from Anthropologie. I think their website has it for sale (on sale) right now.  It is very light and comfy.  I am so glad that you like it, too!   
*Theren*: Thank you, hun.  Now if I could just pull off a pair of jeans like you do! Great outfit.
*misse*: Thank you for the compliments.  The skirt is one I bought a thousand years ago at Express and I loved it so much and I went back and bought three more. I wear them constantly to work. (I wanna see the boyfriend cardi!)
*Jönathan*: Thank you for being so kind :kiss:.  
*carlinha*: Thank you for writing that.  I have a body that needs very specific shapes and colors to look its best so I try to go for it with gusto .


----------



## Theren

cts900 said:


> *Theren*: Thank you, hun.  Now if I could just pull off a pair of jeans like you do! Great outfit.



Oh Im sure you could babe but thank you so much.


----------



## misselizabeth22

My camera died, but this is a picture of what it looks like


----------



## cts900

^^Ooooooooo, I LOVE that.  I need one!

*Theren*: I look really funny in long pants. I can pull off a capri okay, but honestly look funky in jeans.

*lauren*: Here is the link to the  Anthro tank... http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=18526293&catId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&pushId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=55&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=004&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## Theren

cts900 said:


> ^^Ooooooooo, I LOVE that.  I need one!
> 
> *Theren*: I look really funny in long pants. I can pull off a capri okay, but honestly look funky in jeans.
> 
> *lauren*: Here is the link to the  Anthro tank... http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=18526293&catId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&pushId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=55&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=004&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E



Well I think you're incredibly beautiful!


----------



## misselizabeth22

It's on sale on AE.com


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you :shame: *Naked*, *Aniski*, *babysweet*, *cts*, *carlinha *and *elizabeth*. I just got back from taking a FIN test.. have one more to go! I'm going out for Indian food with the DF and my boss tonight  I still don't know what to wear


----------



## laurenam

cts900 said:


> ^^Ooooooooo, I LOVE that. I need one!
> 
> *Theren*: I look really funny in long pants. I can pull off a capri okay, but honestly look funky in jeans.
> 
> *lauren*: Here is the link to the Anthro tank... http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


 

I wish I would have read this thread all the way before I ran off to try and find it myself. LOL! I bought it and love it so much!! Thanks cts, now I need some bone HPs!


----------



## Aniski

misse - that's your perfect nude and looks great on you!
cts - nice outfit!
theren - love the casual look!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Aniski* Thank you so very much. I  them!


----------



## cts900

*Aniski*: Thanks babe!
*lauren*: lol. So funny!  I am glad you picked one up.
*misse*: Thanks! Away I go......
*Theren*: I am touched.  Thank you.


----------



## immashoesaddict

*icecream* - LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE YOUR DRESS!!

*theren* - cute dress  how about wearing those tights that loops on your feet ( i seriously have mind block )  these ones http://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/...york-hosiery-maria-la-rosa-toeless-tights.jpg

*Cts* - gorgeous as always 

*Moshii* - thank you!! Yeah unfortunately , going into that shop is like a crack for me 

*C*- you know how i feel about your wed pictures..like im on natural valium hahahhaaha 

Thank you* Phi* &* dezy *


----------



## BellaShoes

*icecream*, you look fantastic, I am echoing everyone's comment on the dress!

*cts*, perfect outfit, the bone HP's are fabulous!!!

*MissE*, your camel Ro's are perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

Theren said:


> Cts I always love your outfits. One more for me ladies.. i adore my sacopines.. They dont get nearly enough on time as my coquines do.



*theren*, how cute are those jeans!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Bella*

You're the high heel loving woman I aspire to be like!


----------



## Theren

BellaShoes said:


> *theren*, how cute are those jeans!!



Thank you! INC FTW


----------



## SassySarah

I am soooo behind. Everyone looks great as usual!

*Carlhina* thank you so much for sharing your wedding photo! Stunning and perfection!!!


----------



## woody

Three beautiful brides so close together  Congratulations ladies and thank you for sharing 

Here is my work outfit today (black jazz decolettes):


----------



## nillacobain

^Amazing look!


----------



## bornfree

Gorgeous ladies!
My first day out with Bianca Python Roma:






Closed-up pic of the beauty:


----------



## Jönathan

*woody,* Great look!
*bornfree, *Gorgeous look. Great dress & the purse adds a nice pop of color!


----------



## Aniski

woody - you look lovely!
bornfree - cute dress!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*woody *and *born* you both look amazing!


----------



## rock_girl

Wow, I am so far behind on this thread....    Everyone looks fantastic! I really enjoy this thread because y'all have such unique personal styles.  

*carlinha *- _Congrats_!  You are a stunning bride. I love all the details - the crystals on the dress, the Samiras, and the lace!  Thank you so much for sharing some photos.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*woody and bornfree* - You both look fabulous!


----------



## cts900

*bornfree*, that is one lovely dress.
*woody*, you always look fabulous and your skirt is TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *MissE*!!!!

*Woody*, I have always loved the Black Jazz decollete, you look lovely...

*bornfree*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here I am today, off to work....

Black Suede Babel
VS Pencil Skirt
BR Stretch Button Down
Rebecca Minkoff Pewter MAM


----------



## misselizabeth22

Perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

And Wednesday night dinner date with my hubby and some friends....

Sequined Tee (bloomingdales)
Leather/Denim combo Joes Jeggings
Cocktail Ring by Aqua
Spiked Yolandas!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *MissE*!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

You're welcome mam'n


----------



## Aniski

Bella - gorgeous outfits both!  You look great!


----------



## cts900

you are stunning in both looks,* bella*.  i am especially fond of the sequined tee. gorgeous as always. dh must not be able to take his eyes off of you!


----------



## compulsive

*bornfree*, you look amazing! Love the *H* too! 
Ohhhh *Bella*, is there ever a day that you don't look fabulous? You must get compliments all the time. You are a definitely a vision of beauty!


----------



## Theren

Bella I love your style!


----------



## immashoesaddict

bella , gorgeous as always


----------



## Jönathan

*bella,* What a cute outfit! Great style!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

BellaShoes said:


> And Wednesday night dinner date with my hubby and some friends....
> 
> Sequined Tee (bloomingdales)
> Leather/Denim combo Joes Jeggings
> Cocktail Ring by Aqua
> Spiked Yolandas!!!


 
Sexy Bella!!


----------



## surlygirl

*woody *- love grey & black together and that skirt is just fantastic! great outfit with the decolletes!

*born *- those biancas are amazing! great outfit!

*bella *- love both outfits! you are always styling! 

only went back a page or so, but you ladies all look soooo amazing! great style inspiration in this thread!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *cts, surly, chrisy, jonathan, imma, theren, compulsive* and *ansiki*


----------



## dnb020060

whohooo *Bella* love everything.


----------



## minna_sc

*Carlinha *- Wow, you look so stunning! Congrats on getting married!
*icecream* - Love the dress, the colour and the pattern are fantastic! Happy belated birthday!
*misselizabeth* - Love the Rolandos with the jeans!
*cts* - So cute! The colour of your cardi is beautiful!
*Theren* - What a great, simple look!
*Woody* - The whole look is so gorgeous, but I especially love that skirt!
*bornfree* - Great outfit, those Biancas are amazing!
*Bella* - Both of the looks are great and the dinner date outfit is so fun!

I just posted this outdoor look with my Mamimos in my reveal thread, but thought I'd add it here too:


----------



## phiphi

*icecream* - what a great dress! happy birthday again!
*cts* - uniform - no! it totally works because it is just SO pretty! loves it! 
*missE* - the outfit is awesome! the camel is just perfect on you.
*theren* - you are totally rockin'!
*woody* - stunning! really love that skirt!
*bornfree* - you look beautiful! the python is a really gorgeous colour.
*bella* - love the outfits! so chic!
*minna* - you look beautiful and the fall scenery is stunning!

me friday night for a work dinner/function. (sorry for the clutter - taken in my hotel room.)  DVF dress and new decoltissimos.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*P* so hot I might melt!


----------



## babysweetums

love it bella, your ring is great too!
fantastic minna your hat is so cute! i used to have maminos too they are so fun!
you look lovely phiphi!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *sweet phi* and *minna*! 

*phi*: You look so incredibly graceful and alluring in that dress.  You are a knockout. 
*minna*: This photo has such personality and sets such a great mood. I want to be out there with you! Love the hat and belt especially.


----------



## nillacobain

^Great look!


----------



## YaYa3

*phi,* you look just awesome, sweetie!  i love both the dress AND the shoes.


----------



## phiphi

*naked* - you are just the sweetest, my dearest.  
*baby* - thank you!!!
*cts* - you are just so lovely! thank you for the kind words!
*nilla* - thanks!!
*yaya* -  you are so awesome. i can't wait to see you rock DVF soon!


----------



## Jönathan

*phiphi, *Super hot!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Super sassy Phi!!


----------



## jancedtif

BellaShoes said:


> And Wednesday night dinner date with my hubby and some friends....
> 
> Sequined Tee (bloomingdales)
> Leather/Denim combo Joes Jeggings
> Cocktail Ring by Aqua
> Spiked Yolandas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous *Bella*!





minna_sc said:


> *Carlinha *- Wow, you look so stunning! Congrats on getting married!
> *icecream* - Love the dress, the colour and the pattern are fantastic! Happy belated birthday!
> *misselizabeth* - Love the Rolandos with the jeans!
> *cts* - So cute! The colour of your cardi is beautiful!
> *Theren* - What a great, simple look!
> *Woody* - The whole look is so gorgeous, but I especially love that skirt!
> *bornfree* - Great outfit, those Biancas are amazing!
> *Bella* - Both of the looks are great and the dinner date outfit is so fun!
> 
> I just posted this outdoor look with my Mamimos in my reveal thread, but thought I'd add it here too:



I love the Mamimos and I love your look *Minna*! 



phiphi said:


> *icecream* - what a great dress! happy birthday again!
> *cts* - uniform - no! it totally works because it is just SO pretty! loves it!
> *missE* - the outfit is awesome! the camel is just perfect on you.
> *theren* - you are totally rockin'!
> *woody* - stunning! really love that skirt!
> *bornfree* - you look beautiful! the python is a really gorgeous colour.
> *bella* - love the outfits! so chic!
> *minna* - you look beautiful and the fall scenery is stunning!
> 
> me friday night for a work dinner/function. (sorry for the clutter - taken in my hotel room.)  DVF dress and new decoltissimos.



Perfection *Phi*!


----------



## elfgirl

carlinha said:


> my wedding day outfit
> 
> Irise by RIVINI wedding dress
> alencon lace-edged veil
> Samira Strass



*C*, you look so beautiful!  Your dress and veil are absolutely stunning.  (And the shoes are nice, too. )

Congratulations and the very best wishes to you and your husband.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!

*Phi*, your DVF is amazing... I loved that collection this year!


----------



## elfgirl

*icecreammom*, I love that dress! You look great!

*misse*, I like the knee-down shot! 

*cts*, hey! I like your "basic work uniform"!  You always look soooo pretty. 

*woody*, looking very chic! 

*bornfree*, very nice! Those Biancas are so beautiful and they look great on you.

*Bella*, fantastic and chic outfits, as per usual!  Boots and pencil skirts are so made for each other.

*minna*, I love it!  I'm coveting your cloche hat!

*phi*, fantastic dress!


----------



## cts900

*Bella:* Thank you, B. Did I read somewhere you have an HP on the way?  Did I imagine that?  I have two HPs and find them to be surprisingly comfy.  

*imma*: Thank you so much! 

*elf*: You always make me feel great about myself. Thank you, love.


----------



## rdgldy

*phi*, you look awesome!


----------



## Aniski

Great look *minna*!
*Phi* - you look great and that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look so great!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here is my outfit from last night

Elizabeth & James blazer, Rebecca Taylor tank, American Apparel liquid leggings with my Madame Butterfly booties.











my friend kind of chopped the top of my head off lol


----------



## Miss T.

Wow, *dezynrbagladee* you look great! Love the MBB!


----------



## nillacobain

*dezy*, great look!


----------



## phiphi

thank so much *Jönathan, missE, jan, bella, elf, rdgldy, aniski*! you sure make a girl feel great! 

*dezy* - love the outfit from top to bottom!


----------



## Jönathan

*dezy,* Great look! You've got great style!


----------



## erinmiyu

*bella*, you are gorgeous! i wanna be as fabulous as you someday! 
*minna* - very cute casual chic! the maminos are awesome!
*phi *- hot hot hot! what is the print of that dvf?
*dezy* - love it!


----------



## compulsive

*P*, you always look so elegant and chic!  Please teach me your ways!
*dezy*, good gosh woman!  You are beautiful!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: look at the light in your eyes. i love the outfit. she shoes are incredible on you.


----------



## ilovetoshop

Aww Dez!! Love your outfit paired w/ the MBB  You have great style my dear~


----------



## ikaesmallz

All you girls look so amazing in your CLs! It's really wonderful to look through this thread


----------



## phiphi

thanks *erin*! it is the snow leopard print.

*vee* - you are just so sweet.


----------



## BellaShoes

Awww, thanks *erin*!

*Dezy*, you look fantastic! Any escalator's in the MBB's this time?


----------



## BattyBugs

I love looking at all of the outfits in this thread. I get so many good ideas, here. I'm terribly behind, due to having company. Ladies, you all look fabulous.


----------



## dnb020060

Everyone looks great! *Dezy* I love love love that blazer. Very laid back cool!


----------



## woody

*Nillacobain, jonathan, Aniski, moshi_moshi, dukeprincess, minna_sc,* *phi phi* thank you for all you lovely posts.  I'm sorry it was a few pages back and you probably can't remember my outfit.  I spent the last 48 hours organising my dd's birthday party - glad that only happens once a year! 

Thanks *Bellashoes* - ITA about the black jazz decolette. I have worn them far more then any of my other CL's which are flashier and more expensive, but I think they are super sexy and very sophisicated! Love you sparkly tiger print top!

*CTS900* - You always post such thoughtful messages.  You are very kind.  Thank you. Have you been wearing your multi-greissimos much? I've only worn them once.  I love them but they make me a bit dizzy if I'm not on flat ground 

*Minna_sc* - love your coat with the belt.  I'm always looking for stylish warm outfit ideas cause I'm always cold!

*Phi phi* - love that dvf dress (I'm sure the shoes were great too as they were CL - but the dress!) 

*Dezy* -love the MBB's but I know they would make me dizzy, I'll have to enjoy them vicariously through you :cry:


----------



## immashoesaddict

Picked up* lilmissb* from the airport this morning 







Close-up pink grease simples 85


----------



## Jönathan

*imma,* Cute outfit! Amazing color on those simples!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank *Jonathan* ! I'm trying to break them in , they killed my feet today ahahahha !


----------



## Miss T.

Great outfit, *imma*! You´re pretty in pink.


----------



## immashoesaddict

*miss.T*


----------



## immashoesaddict

sorry for the blurry pic, but i was playing around with the ophrys the other day before going out


----------



## icecreamom

Everybody looks amazing, it looks like everyone had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Theren

Dazy.. omg girl that outfit is awesome.. you are just confirming my UHG for the MBB's *drool*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*miss T, nilla, phiphi, jonathan, erin, compulsive- *thank you all so much!!

*cts- *thank you sweetie! 

*ilovetoshop, ikaesmallz- *Thank you both!!!

*bella- *thanks hun!!!! lol no escalator's around this time thankfully 

*batty, dnb, woody- *thank you ladies!!!

*imma- *love the pink grease and your red coat!!!

*icecreamom, theren- *thank you!!!


----------



## Theren

imma- that outfit is dynomite!


----------



## erinmiyu

*imma*, love the outfits! and so cute tpf'ers hanging out! (pink greasepaint = TDF. make them magically a 37 and hand them over!)


----------



## dnb020060

*Imma* you look fantastic love the shoe/coat combo!


----------



## Aniski

Dezy - you look great!!
Imma - you look lovely!  Your ophrys are out of this world!


----------



## minna_sc

*phiphi* - Thanks! I love the scenery too and am glad I got that photo taken before the leaves started falling off. Your outfit is stunning, love that DVF!
*babysweetums *- Thanks! Great to hear from another Mamimo lover!
*cts* - Awww, that is just so sweet. Thank you for your lovely words. I'd welcome you here anytime!
*jancedtif* - Thank you!
*elf* - Thanks! I found the hat in a handcraft shop in Tallinn, at  first I wasn't sure if it's a bit OTT with the huge flower, but I love  it now! It's so warm too.
*Aniski* - Thanks!
*erin* - Thank you!
*woody* - Thanks! I'm always cold too, despite having lived in a cold climate for all my life, I never get used to it. I'm glad if you found some inspiration in my outfit!

*Dezy* - That's a fabulous outfit and your MBB's are so hot!
*Imma* - The outfit you wore to the airport is so cute! And I love that coat with the Ophrys, fantastic!


----------



## hitchedinloubs

hi everybody!  sorry i can't do individal comments, but everyone looks amazing!  i just got married on october 9 and wanted to post this pic of my nude engin spikes with my wedding dress!  they were such a hit - my hair, makeup, and photographers were tweeting about them all morning lol  it's not the greatest picture but the only one i have access to right now.


----------



## Aniski

^^Fierce!  Would love to see more when you get them!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Theren

Wow I cant wait to see more!!


----------



## nillacobain

hitchedinloubs said:


> hi everybody! sorry i can't do individal comments, but everyone looks amazing! i just got married on october 9 and wanted to post this pic of my nude engin spikes with my wedding dress! they were such a hit - my hair, makeup, and photographers were tweeting about them all morning lol it's not the greatest picture but the only one i have access to right now.


 
So cool!!!


----------



## jeshika

*hitched*, they look so great on you! can't wait for your other modeling pictures!!!!


----------



## cts900

*imma*: you look great in both outfits. so chic!
*hitched*: glorious. cannot wait to see more!
*woody*: only twice out (and i get a little dizzy too), but they get a lot of around-the-house wear.


----------



## BellaShoes

hitchedinloubs said:


> hi everybody!  sorry i can't do individal comments, but everyone looks amazing!  i just got married on october 9 and wanted to post this pic of my nude engin spikes with my wedding dress!  they were such a hit - my hair, makeup, and photographers were tweeting about them all morning lol  it's not the greatest picture but the only one i have access to right now.



Fierce, fierce, fierce!!!!

Best wishes on your new journey....


----------



## witchy_grrl

hitchedinloubs said:


> hi everybody!  sorry i can't do individal comments, but everyone looks amazing!  i just got married on october 9 and wanted to post this pic of my nude engin spikes with my wedding dress!  they were such a hit - my hair, makeup, and photographers were tweeting about them all morning lol  it's not the greatest picture but the only one i have access to right now.



Those absolutely have to be the most *****IN wedding shoes I've ever seen.  Congratulations, and I am DEFINITELY looking forward to more pics! (LOL especially of the dress that had to compete with the FIERCENESS of those shoes.)


----------



## woody

minna_sc said:


> *woody* - Thanks! I'm always cold too, despite having lived in a cold climate for all my life, I never get used to it. I'm glad if you found some inspiration in my outfit!


 
Glad its not only me. I just bought a Burberry quilted long coat even though we are going into summer mainly cause I'm still traumatised by our trip to the US in March/April and it was freezing!!!!  I will try anything now to stay warm.

*Hitchedinloubs* - amazing and your dress looks stunning. I'm joining the chorus for more pics please!

*Imma* - love the orphys. I was looking at a black and grey pair on ebay for ages! Are they comfy?



cts900 said:


> *woody*: only twice out (and i get a little dizzy too was looking at some on ebay for ages. ), but they get a lot of around-the-house wear.


 
I was going to wear mine doing the ironing last night but I thought it would be too hard to explain to hubby  My feet are a bit too wide as well but I still love them too much to ever part with.


----------



## cts900

^^lol. You should have! In my experience, it needs no explanation. My DH _loves_ watching me do mundane chores in my Loubs. Thrills for everyone!


----------



## woody

cts900 said:


> ^^lol. You should have! In my experience, it needs no explanation. My DH _loves_ watching me do mundane chores in my Loubs. Thrills for everyone!


 
Oh dear now I REALLY am :lolots:


----------



## Popsicool

hitchedinloubs said:


> hi everybody!  sorry i can't do individal comments, but everyone looks amazing!  i just got married on october 9 and wanted to post this pic of my nude engin spikes with my wedding dress!  they were such a hit - my hair, makeup, and photographers were tweeting about them all morning lol  it's not the greatest picture but the only one i have access to right now.



I have been MIA for a couple of weeks due to work dramas (when you're contractor and stuff breaks, you don't just get to walk away!!) but having gone through the last 20 pages, you ladies look stunning!!!

I have to comment on the above especially though, Engins are one of my big loves and also one of the choices for my wedding!!  it! Big ups to you.


----------



## BattyBugs

Imma: Love both outfits. The pink grease paints are so pretty.
Hitched: How hawt to wear Engins with your wedding dress. Congratulations on your marriage.


----------



## Jönathan

*Hitched,* Congrats on the wedding! Must see more pics of your dress and those Engins!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Aww thanks ladies !!!!!

*Woody* , what black and grey  is this the one mushroom city has ? i think its all black hehehe . Well mine is 160 so no its not comfy ( because of the height but the toe box isnt great if you have super wide feet , i have average width and it JUST fits )  , i think the 140 would be much more comfier though ( thich i think is the height you're hmm'ing over  

*Cts* - CL + Chores ahahahahh! My dbf would yack yack at me . sometimes when we go out with his buddies and i'd dress up and wear say one of my high end designer shoes ..he'd be like WHY ARE YOU WEARING THEM ? I DONT WANT THEM TO GET DAMAGED  .. hahhahahahahah

*Hitched* - ayayyayayyayayayaya congrats hun! LOVEEEE the fact you wore such fierce shoe on your wedding day :kiss:


----------



## purses & pugs

Me today. Sorry for blurry iphone pics, it's dark in the mornings here now!

Marc by Marc Jacobs jacket
H&M jeans 
Balenciaga 07 black RH City
Purple Belle 85 suede boots







so I took some pics of the shoes at the office as well


----------



## cts900

woody said:


> Oh dear now I REALLY am :lolots:


 
^^

*imma*: Aren't our men so funny about our shoes? They crack me up and sometimes I think they are more obsessive than we are!

*p&p*: As always you look lovely, effortlessly chic and stylish.


----------



## Elsie87

*Purses*: That colour on those booties is fab! You look beautiful as always! 


Me wearing my new peacock patent Pigalles:






Please excuse the weird perspective!  I'm wearing a DKNY tunic, Miss Etam jeggings, a H&M necklace and ring, my Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue and Pigalles.

Close ups:


----------



## Jönathan

*Elsie,* Cute outfit!!


----------



## Aniski

p&p - you look great!  
Elsie - love the color of the shoes and the bag!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## 9distelle

Elsie87 said:


> *Purses*: That colour on those booties is fab! You look beautiful as always!
> 
> 
> Me wearing my new peacock patent Pigalles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the weird perspective!  I'm wearing a DKNY tunic, Miss Etam jeggings, a H&M necklace and ring, my Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue and Pigalles.
> 
> Close ups:


*Elsie87*, you look great on these CLs!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*cts900*, thank you for your sweet comment

*Elsie*, aw, thank you!! And wow, you look so hot with the Pigalles! and the Chanel turq reissue is gorgeous

*Aniski*, thank you very much!


----------



## dnb020060

*Elsie* way to rock those new Pigalles!


----------



## Miss T.

Great outfit, *purses & pugs*! It´s nice to see other Norwegians here. 

Perfect styling with the brand new piggies, *Elsie*!


----------



## september gurl

*Elsie*, OMG!! those pigalles are TDF! 
*purses & pugs,* I love the boots!


----------



## fieryfashionist

One of my very favorite threads and one I always fall behind in!  Going back a bit...
*
woody* - I'm a huge fan of grey and black paired together... and the decolletes, I adore them!! 

*born* - Those Biancas are something special!  Love the H!  You look great!

*Bella*, I LOVE the suede Babel boots on you and that outfit is beautiful!  Your going out outfit is fab, too... sequins, studs... what more can a girl ask for!? 

*minna_sc *- Your pic looks like it should belong in a magazine!  Just beautiful!

*Phi*, you must have been the best dressed there!  Love the DVF dress on you... perfect with your decolts!

One of my very favorite threads and one I always fall behind in!  Going back a bit...
*
woody* - I'm a huge fan of grey and black paired together... and the decolletes, I adore them!! 

*born* - Those biancas are something special!  Love the H!  You look great!

*Bella*, I LOVE the suede Babel boots on you and that outfit is beautiful!  Your going out outfit is fab, too... sequins, studs... what more can a girl ask for!? 

*minna_sc* - Your pic looks like it should belong in a magazine!  Just beautiful! 

*Phi*, you must have been the best dressed there!   Love the DVF dress on you... perfect with your decolts!

*dezy*, you look so chic!   Love the outfit and those MBB look smokin' on you!

*imma* - Woman, unhand those pink grease simples!  Haha.  LOVE them!  You look fab in both outfits (and that red coat is so nice)!
*
hitched *- Love the pic of your engines peeking out from beneath your dress... looking forward to seeing more!

*purses & pugs* - Love the pop of purple!  Your outfit is a study in casual, cool perfection! 

*Elsie *- Those pigalles are perfect with your outfit... and that metallic turquoise reissue, sigh!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I wore this out for my best friends bday the other week!

DVF "Celia" dress (also a new purchase from my F&F haul... never got around to taking pics, but I'll try!), 3 layered necklaces (a short Betsey Johnson one you can't see, two longer ones by Kenneth Jay Lane and Kate Spade), Anya Hindmarch gold multicolor glitter cluch (LOVE) and my bronze Rolandos!

(Sorry for the dirty mirror and crappy pic)!


----------



## Elsie87

^You look AMAZING! Great clutch!

Thanks for the sweet comments everyone!


----------



## cts900

*Elsie*: Incredible look all around.
*fiery*: You look, as you _always_ do, so well put together and classy. I love the layered necklaces!


----------



## phiphi

*hitched* loving the teaser! i love what you picked as your wedding shoes!

*p&p* - beautiful outfit - love the purple!

*elsie* - i love the pigalles and your chanel! may i ask how you sized in these pigalles?

*minal* - you look stunning!


----------



## Aniski

Fiery - look great!


----------



## compulsive

*Day* & *Night*
Zara
Mossimo
SFAM (wow, huge thighs >.<)
Aldo / Lipspikes (first outing )


----------



## Aniski

compulsive - you're so pretty!!  And you look great!


----------



## cts900

Great look, *compulsive*! If you think your thighs are huge, my thighs will make your eyeballs burn!  You are gorgeous and your look is _perfection_.


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *Aniski* & *cts*! You ladies are so sweet  And *C*, quit talking like that you.. you are a total hottie!


----------



## cts900

^^Takes one to know one sister!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*compulsive,* Cute outfit!


----------



## compulsive

cts900 said:


> ^^Takes one to know one sister!!!!








			
				Jönathan;16932915 said:
			
		

> *compulsive,* Cute outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## cts900

Right back at'cha!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Purses*: Love the purple Belle booties. I have the camel & am hoping to add a purple & black pair during the upcoming sales.

*Elsie*: Love your Pigalles with your outfit.

*Fiery*: Gorgeous, as always.

*Compulsive*: Great look. Love the spikes!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks everyone! 




phiphi said:


> *hitched* loving the teaser! i love what you picked as your wedding shoes!
> 
> *elsie* - i love the pigalles and your chanel!* may i ask how you sized in these pigalles?*


 
They're true to size for me but they're quite narrow though. HTH!


*Compulsive*: LOVE the Big Lips! Great outfit!


----------



## phiphi

*vee* - you always look so amazing! i love the whole look. and um.. your thighs are fine. you are gorgeous! 

*cts* - hushness your way too. your thighs would not burn eyeballs. i echo *compulsive*: you are a total hottie!

*elsie* - thank you for the sizing information!


----------



## cts900

^^:kiss: That's my sweet* phi*, always making me feel beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ani, minna- *thank you!!!

*hitched- *congrats!!! and I love your nude engin spikes!!!!

*p&p- *great outfit! the purple belles look so great! 

*elsie- *oh chanel reissue....

*fiery- *thank you hun!!! you look fab! I had forgotten how much I LOVE your Anya clutch!!!

*compulsive- *great outfit and omg the Lipspikes are soooooooo hot!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Elsie87 said:


> *Purses*: That colour on those booties is fab! You look beautiful as always!
> 
> 
> Me wearing my new peacock patent Pigalles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the weird perspective!  I'm wearing a DKNY tunic, Miss Etam jeggings, a H&M necklace and ring, my Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue and Pigalles.
> 
> Close ups:



Love this! You look so tall and slim!


----------



## Elsie87

*Phiphi*: You're welcome! 

*dezynr*: One of my favourite bags! Thank you! 

*Pinkgoldfish*: Thank you sweetie! It's because of the weird perspective, haha!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *Batty*, *Elsie*, *phi*, & *Dezy*!  

*phi*, you are such a sweetheart  but I do not always look like this lol. I live in denim, plain v-necks, and pumas!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Miss T*, thank you! And yes, it's always great to see other Norwegians here, there is not that many of us

*september*, thank you

*fieryfashionist*, thanks so much!! And I absolutely love your outfit you wore to your friend's bay, gorgeous!! So well put together. 

*phiphi*, thak you, I love this purple shade!

*compulsive*, I love your style!

*BattyBugs*, thank you! Yes, aren't these great? I can imagine camel looks gorgeous as well. And I also want these in black, they are so comfy!

*dezynrbaglaydee*, thank you so much! Everytime I see your avatar I admire how you can wear those gorgeous but HIGH heels, lol!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*compulsive* the lip spikes look amazing on you!


----------



## Theren

Compulsive.. you are making me want those lip spikes!! Too many CL's to want!


----------



## BellaShoes

*compulsive*, love the booties! You look fantastic!


----------



## dnb020060

*Compulsive* fantastic booties!!!


Wearing my purple and showing my support!







Jacket: AMX
Earrings: Tiffany & Co.
Necklace: Forever 21
Shirt: Gap
Wide Leg Pants: Banana Republic
Shoes: Open Clic 90 mm


----------



## Aniski

^^Way to show support!!  In CLs too!


----------



## woody

immashoesaddict said:


> *Woody* , what black and grey  is this the one mushroom city has ? i think its all black hehehe . Well mine is 160 so no its not comfy ( because of the height but the toe box isnt great if you have super wide feet , i have average width and it JUST fits ) , i think the 140 would be much more comfier though ( thich i think is the height you're hmm'ing over


 
Yes *imma *mushroom city has them in black and grey but in a 36 so about 1/2 size too small for me, plus with my wide feet I think I better give them a miss. On top of all that I think 120 is my limit.  Oh well lucky there are plenty of super cute CL's that I could still easily spend my money on!

Here I am in my oxblood glitter VP's today.  Shame the colour is SO hard to capture!


----------



## carlinha

*oh my gosh you ladies are SOOOO STUNNING!!!!!* 

one of my rare moments wearing high heels on my honeymoon (i was mostly in flip flops or barefoot)... cosmo ostrich bronze VP


----------



## purses & pugs

*woody*, we are shoe twins! I agree with you, this color is really hard to capture on camera. You wear them so well! And I love your trench coat. 

*carlinha*, wow...you look stunning and so is the scenery!!! Congrats again on your wedding I would walk around barefoot or in flip flops too if I where at a place like that, but it's great to dress up onece in a while for a nice evening!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Everyone is looking fabulous!!!

*Carla* You are such a stunner. 

Casual today
William Rast Jeans
BR Cashmere Sweater
C&C Tank
85mm ron rons
H bracelets and scarf


----------



## dnb020060

for the compliments!

*Naked* I always love your style. You look great. Love the scarf!
*Carlinha* Looks like you are having a blast!
*Woody* those are some very nice shoes!


----------



## kett

You look so classy, Naked. Love the scarf.

Carlinha... beautiful!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

New tan CL boots from Barneys. Jcrew top and necklace with Ann Taylor Loft jeans.


----------



## Jönathan

*kittens,* Great boots! 

*naked,* as always super cute!!


----------



## september gurl

*woody,* Such a great outfit. I love the glitter VP's! 

*carlinha,* You look stunning! I love your dress! 

*naked,* sooo cute!! I love the entire outfit! The scarf is beautiful!

*kittenslingerie* Those boots are fierce!


----------



## phiphi

*dnb* great purple outfit!! 

*woody* - adorable! loving the vps - great look! 

*C* - fabulous honeymoon pictures! you look awesome!

*naked* -  OMG, you are always so fiercely & well put together! you exude effortless chic and elegance. loves it!

*kittens* - love the outfit - the boots look amazing!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kittens you look great! amazing figure!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks Jonathan, phiphi, september gurl!
 Naked and for enlarging my pic!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Catching up on this thread. Great look *Naked,* you have great hair!
*Carlinha* nice tan and love the setting, so pretty!


----------



## cts900

*kittens*: You always make casual look so chic. 

*naked*: You are such a hot little thing.  I fear if I ever saw you in person, that I might melt!

*carlinha*: Of course you look incredible but your smile makes every other accessory practically invisible. Your happiness is so evident. 

*woody*: Yay shoe twin! You look fabulous! 

*dnb020060*: Lookin' great doin' it, too!


----------



## Aniski

*woody, carlinha, naked & kittens *- you ladies look amazing!!


----------



## dnb020060

Love those boots *Kittens*!
 *cts & phiphi*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dnb-*great look!

*woody- *love the glitter vps!

*carla- *you look sooooooooooooo happy and stunning!!!!!

*naked- *love you H scarf!

*kittens- *you look great!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*cts900* I am a stay at home mom for the time being, so causal is it for me most days.
*Aniski, dnb020060, dezynrbaglaydee*, thanks ladies!


----------



## cts900

^^Well, you certainly rock it!


----------



## Theren

I agree with CTS!


----------



## purseinsanity

My spanking new Balenciaga Moto Jacket in black , Ann Taylor white tank w/chains (that you can't see, LOL!), Ann Taylor jeans and Studded VPs:






Same jacket with Calvin Klein jeans and Club Monaco black tee with Studded VPs:






I need pads in my shoes...they're a little too big so my feet keep sliding forward!


----------



## kittenslingerie

LOVE those shoes *purseinsanity*! Standing on the tub in theory sounds dangerous, but you look pretty stable up there. What we do to get our pf pics...


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the boots, Kittens!
Seeing you in the studs makes me want a pair, Purse. They are hawt!


----------



## Aniski

purse - Great outfits!  LOVE your jacket!!


----------



## Jerrica

Purse! Fierceness


----------



## woody

*Purseinsanity* - awesome studded vp's and really loved your miu miu flats as well but I'm sooooooo fixated on the Bal jacket at the moment.  Total awesomeness!  Did you go up a size for thr jaket?

*Kitten's* - Love the tan boots, do you have a profile shot - are they heels or wedges?

Here is me today with my laminato scissor girls.  Glad it is finally starting to warm up!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ ahh scissor girls


----------



## dnb020060

woody said:


> *Purseinsanity* - awesome studded vp's and really loved your miu miu flats as well but I'm sooooooo fixated on the Bal jacket at the moment.  Total awesomeness!  Did you go up a size for thr jaket?
> 
> *Kitten's* - Love the tan boots, do you have a profile shot - are they heels or wedges?
> 
> Here is me today with my laminato scissor girls.  Glad it is finally starting to warm up!



I love my SGs and they look fantastic on you with that dress!


----------



## liyaavuitton1

My gorgeous girl and I, before my Year 12 Valedictory Dinner (AUS)
Black patent Biancas


----------



## liyaavuitton1

and WOW *carlinha*


----------



## liyaavuitton1

^^ love those scissor girls!!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*woody,* Great dress, love the scissor girls!
*fashion,* Cute pic!


----------



## jeshika

*fashion*... love your shoes, but i absolutely ADORE your doggie!


----------



## cts900

*fashion.me*: Aw, that is precious. Great look. 

*woody*: That dress is fantastic! I love it and it makes you look so long and lean. Great choice! 

*purse*:  Hotness alert!!!! Uh, could you be any sexier?  You look ferocious!


----------



## tampura

*fashion.me*!  You and your doggie are TOO CUTE!!


----------



## woody

*Naked, dnb, fashion me, jonathon* - thank you!



cts900 said:


> *woody*: That dress is fantastic! I love it and it makes you look so long and lean. Great choice!


 
My last experience with horizontal stripes was quite unflattering to say the least and I haven't worn that particular dress since.  I actually wore it when we were on holidays in the US and I have a very unmemorable photo of me wearing the offending stripes in SF.  I think a combo of peant butter and honey sandwiches, holidays and the dress was especially challenging. Needless to say tht photo will never appear on tPF :ninja:. 

With this dress the stripes slope diagonally downwards from the centre seam and it seems to create the illusions you were refering too. 

*Fashion  -* love that even all dressed up and in your CL's you don't mind giving your fur-baby a cuddle. You must have some good muscles as well!* *


----------



## pinkgoldfish

purseinsanity said:


> My spanking new Balenciaga Moto Jacket in black , Ann Taylor white tank w/chains (that you can't see, LOL!), Ann Taylor jeans and Studded VPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same jacket with Calvin Klein jeans and Club Monaco black tee with Studded VPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need pads in my shoes...they're a little too big so my feet keep sliding forward!



LOL, you're standing on the tub to get us a good shot? Love it, and that outfit off course...


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhh wow! I was gone for 7 days and it feels like years! I can't stop admiring each and everyone of you! Everybody looks so precious; this is amazing!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Love your necklace* Woody*, and of course, great shoes! 
My boots are chunky heels. I didn't take a side view, but they look like these heels on LC only 70 mm.


----------



## phiphi

*purse* - fierce!! love the way the jacket looks on you.

*woody* - i love the scissor girls! great outfit!

*fashion* - fab outfit! and such a cute puppy!

*kittens* - you are making me want a pair of boots!


----------



## woody

*Kitten's* - thanks for the boot info.  They look awesome!

Thanks *Phi phi* - shame the SG's are such beestings to wear!


----------



## shockboogie

Outfit for last night's casual dinner out with the hubby:

Blue Jean Lizard Pigalles, Rag & Bone Skinny Jeans, Hermes hot pink Twilly, Armani Exchange Military Gray Jacket, Chanel J12 with diamond markers, Chanel 2.55 Metallic Navy Reissue 227, and James Perse black t-shirt.

*Sorry for the blurry phone pics


----------



## Theren

^ Great great look for you!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks Theren!


----------



## misselizabeth22

You look fabulous Shock!!


----------



## YaYa3

*shock,* you look perfect in every way!  i love the entire outfit ... but especially those pigalles!  

(how is your DH, by the way?)


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you *misselizabeth* and *Yaya3* 

*Yaya3* -  DH is doing alright. Could be better. He's just going through treatment every other day and going to work on the other days. He is still strong but then there are days that are just really bad for him. Thanks for asking dear  Means a lot...


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *shock.*  i think about him often and hope things get better soon.


----------



## BattyBugs

You look great, shock.


----------



## Aniski

woody - you look fab!
fashion - you look cute and your dog is gorgeous!
shock - you look great!


----------



## gheaden

Ladies, looking good as always.  If you miss several days, you got a lot of making up to do.  

Brown corduroy Express Skirt, random suede coat, LV NF, Dior shades, LV scarf and Red Patent Bruges or New Simples (ebay find), so I don't know...lol


----------



## Popsicool

gheaden said:


> Ladies, looking good as always.  If you miss several days, you got a lot of making up to do.
> 
> Brown corduroy Express Skirt, random suede coat, LV NF, Dior shades, LV scarf and Red Patent Bruges or New Simples (ebay find), so I don't know...lol



I already commented on this but it's disappeared!! How strange.

Anyway, I was saying - absolutely LOVE the look. The outfit with the pops of red on handbag and shoes looks amazing. Very well put together!


----------



## Popsicool

This is my first contribution to this thread and when you see the photo you'll understand why - I suck at taking outfit photos!

But anyway, we were out for my mum's b-day dinner and there was a lovely big mirror in the ladies. And I know how us tPF ladies love toilet shots. 

First outing for the B&W greissimos (I'm not sure that I'm in love ). 
Rest is just boring black - H&M jacket, Stitch Ministry (NZ designer) dress, black tights, iPhone in hand!


----------



## gheaden

Popsicool, you can never suck taking pictures of CLs, yo look great and I commented on the other thread.
shock, you look great as usual.
Kittens, casual and oh so chic
purse-smokin'!! Can I have your tub?
woody-I love your dress
fashion.me-classy look, beautiful dog.  I love the profile picture.


----------



## phiphi

*shock* - your date night outfit is amazing. sending my love to you and DH.

love the missus' outfit *gheaden*! 

*popsi* - great look!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Gheaden* - lovely pics of the wife.  I love the pops of red
*Shock *- you are so pretty.  I was just looking at your blog - very nice.  Hope DH gets better soon.  How's the weather in Detroit?  I have to make a trip there this Thursday...
*Popsi *- get it girl!


----------



## cts900

*Popsi*: This is a great shot! I am sorry that you are not loving the Greis, but from that photo it looks like they are loving you .

*gheaden*: Mrs. G always look _so_ well put together.  She should be a stylist! Exquisite taste. 

*shock*: You are such a beauty. Love the look.


----------



## tampura

Yay *Popsicool* you look gorgeous!  Great restroom shot. lol.  OMG I adore the greissimos, they look great on you.


----------



## Popsicool

gheaden said:


> Popsicool, you can never suck taking pictures of CLs, yo look great and I commented on the other thread.



Thank you! And that's why I couldn't find my post, it was in the ACTION SHOTS thread!  What a super ditsy moment that was!




phiphi said:


> *popsi* - great look!





DC-Cutie said:


> *Popsi *- get it girl!



Thank you ladies.  




cts900 said:


> *Popsi*: This is a great shot! I am sorry that you are not loving the Greis, but from that photo it looks like they are loving you .



Aww thank you gorgeous! 




tampura said:


> Yay *Popsicool* you look gorgeous!  Great restroom shot. lol.  OMG I adore the greissimos, they look great on you.



Hehe thanks *T*!! I have to admit it was actually the bathroom that inspired me to take the photo..


----------



## DC-Cutie

work outfit wearing gray flannel decolettes


----------



## gheaden

^^such a smart out fit.  

Wife thanks you and everyone else for the compliment :tpfrox:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ *DC* WHERE did you get the blazer and can I still get it!! It's amazing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ *DC* WHERE did you get the blazer and can I still get it!! It's amazing!



Thanks *Nakie *- the jacket is the Lexington from J. Crew a few seasons ago.  I've seen a few NWT pop up on The Bay, though.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks *Nakie *- the jacket is the Lexington from J. Crew a few seasons ago. I've seen a few NWT pop up on The Bay, though.


 
Thank you thank you!!! I found one on ebay on my size but it's missing a button


----------



## Aniski

gheaden - great outfit!  Love the pop of red!
Popsi - the greis look great on you!
DC - love the outfit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Thank you thank you!!! I found one on ebay on my size but it's missing a button



I think I have 2 extra.  Give me a moment to check.  If I do have extra, you can have 'em.


----------



## BattyBugs

Popsi, the Gressimos look great on you.
Gheaden: Mrs G looks awesome. I love the red!
DC: Very stylish for work. Love that outfit!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you *batty, aniski, gheaden, phiphi, DC-Cutie, and cts* 

*DC *- Visiting the D this week? It's been pretty chilly here lately. I think it's going to rain a lot this week too. Coming here for work?


----------



## shockboogie

With all that Maggie talk, it got me inspired to wear my Lilac Maggies out last night to my brother's birthday party!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the compliments *GH, Aniski, Batty*.

*Shock *- I'm coming up for personal stuff.  Hopefully the rain will stay away...  love your DVF!


----------



## shockboogie

^^Thanks *DC * I'm loving your JCrew blazer btw 

And yes, I sure do hope the rain stays away at least this week while you're here!!!


----------



## nillacobain

DC-Cutie said:


> work outfit wearing gray flannel decolettes


 
*DC-Cutie*, you are so stylish! I love your blazer! 


Great outfits, *ladies*.


----------



## indypup

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ *DC* WHERE did you get the blazer and can I still get it!! It's amazing!


Naked, there's one similar at J. Crew Factory right now and there's this one online right now (just in case you can't find DC's on Ebay).

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazers/woolblazers/PRDOVR~32493/32493.jsp


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, I am so far behind, but everyone looks amazing!


----------



## roussel

Shock so stylish!  The maggies match the DVF so perfectly.  I love the other outfit too with the blue jean piggies, so classy


----------



## moshi_moshi

*popsicool* - you look great!! love the greissimos!

*DC* - you look so chic!!  i love that blazer and your CLs of course!

*shock* - you look hot!! love the dress + shoe pairing.... who is the dress by?  loving that print


----------



## BattyBugs

Shock, that is a very beautiful look, as are you.


----------



## Popsicool

*shock* both your lizard piggies () and Maggies () outfits are stunning!! That dress looks so great on you. :okay:

*DC* - another lover of the blazer here! Great look


----------



## Aniski

shock - love the dress!


----------



## amazigrace

*shock,* you're lookin' so great in both outfits! Love the
handbags, too!

*dc,* smokin' as usual. Love the blazer - just put the one
like it in my J. Crew cart!

Both of you girls look really, really stylish, hot, and beautiful!


----------



## ochie

*Shock-* love the dress, and the maggie  hot hot hot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you for the lovely compliments, *Ladies* 

wearing my workhorse black patent decollete
w/H&M blazer (it's so cute, light pink w/gray trim)


----------



## erinmiyu

*dc* - love your jacket looks! so classy!
*shock* - that dvf print is fantastic! you look amazing


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*dc*- all these amazing finds you have! now I want that blazer too! ush: you look amazing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank ya!  I got it from H&M this weekend, it's a new item...


AND - I found the extra buttons for the Lexington, if you decide to get it from eBay.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank ya! I got it from H&M this weekend, it's a new item...
> 
> 
> AND - I found the extra buttons for the Lexington, if you decide to get it from eBay.


 
  

:mental note - make trip to H&M tomorrow after work for cute blazer: 

Ohhh I will let you know if I win it!! Thank you *DC!*


----------



## Aniski

DC - another fabulous outfit!  Love it!


----------



## cts900

*shock*: your dress is beautiful.  and so are you.
*DC*: you rock both looks unbelievably well.  you are so sophisticated and sexy.


----------



## Helena928




----------



## sharbear508

My first ever post in this thread!

Me in a D&G dress, Chanel turquoise flap and my CL Armadillos a week ago (with Charlotte Olympia Dellal) - click to enlarge:




More pics on my blog: http://backseatstylers.com/events/god-save-the-queen-gala-at-the-room-at-the-bay/


----------



## dnb020060

*shock* great dress
*DC* You are an inspiration for those of us (me!) who dread looking boring in "work" appropriate clothes. So cute!!!
*Helena* Fierce!
*sharbear* Great details on the dress!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks so fab! Looks like a very stylish weekend

Here is my outfit from Friday night, the debut for my tall alti boots!


----------



## BattyBugs

DC: Such a classy outfit. I love the blazer.
Helena: You look great.
sharbear: The dress is pretty.
Dezy: Thin & stylish, as always.


----------



## erinmiyu

*helena* - great shoes and really beautiful pic!  fall!!
*sharbear* - lovely outfit and OMG charlotte dellal! banana clutch? a girl after my own heart.


----------



## Theren

You ladys all look incredible!


----------



## misselizabeth22

You ladies look fabulous


----------



## nillacobain

Theren said:


> You ladys all look incredible!


 

I agree!


----------



## Aniski

*Helena*, *sharbear* & *Dezy* - you ladies look fantastic!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*DC*, how on earth do you expect anyone to get any work done when you're looking that hot???
*
Helena*, you look stunning as usual. Love your blog!! 
*
sharbear*, please post more often! You look awesome!!

*dezy*, you're smokin'!


----------



## Jönathan

*DC,* Lovely!
*Helena, *beautiful!
*sharbear,* Great outfit!
*Dezy, *As always, gorgeous!


----------



## hitchedinloubs

Everyone looks amazing!!  

I'm so sorry this is so terribly late, but 
*Aniski
Theren
nillacobain
jeshika
cts900
BellaShoes
witchy_grrl
woody
Popsicool
BattyBugs
Jönathan
immashoesaddict
fieryfashionist*
for your kind words!!  I feel like I spent half the wedding showing people my shoes, once word got out everyone wanted to see   I promise better pics when I get them - I made it through the honeymoon trekking through Rome running on fumes and am now battling a monster cold.  I'll be back though, with better pics of the Engins and my Vera!   Thanks again everybody!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: Lovely as always. I adore the cardigan! 

*shar*: That is a fabulous picture! You look lovely. 

*Helena*: Love the fall look.


----------



## cts900

Here I am in my work outfit for today in a no-name skirt and cardi along with my fabulous Anthropologie mirror tank (gift from my wonderful RAOK buddy, *erinmiyu*!) and my old trusty Bruges.


----------



## calisurf

sharbear508 said:


> My first ever post in this thread!
> 
> Me in a D&G dress, Chanel turquoise flap and my CL Armadillos a week ago (with Charlotte Olympia Dellal) - click to enlarge:
> 
> View attachment 1234907
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog: http://backseatstylers.com/events/god-save-the-queen-gala-at-the-room-at-the-bay/



You look great!


and...OMG - kinda obsessed with CO's shoes!!!  I saw you posted them on your blog!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* Nice outfit!


----------



## calisurf

Jönathan;16992314 said:
			
		

> *cts,* Nice outfit!



Yes!  cts - love the bruges and the anthro top.  

Everyone looks great!!!


----------



## phiphi

*cts* - love today's outfit!! you look so pretty!


----------



## sharbear508

Thank you for the kind comments *dnb020060, BattyBugs, erinmiyu, Theren, misselizabeth22, nillacobain, Aniski, KlassicKouture, Jönathan, cts900*! I'll try to post more often. 

*cts900 *- Love the Bruges and cute Anthro tank!

*calisurf* - Thank you! I PM'd you back...hope you find the Charlotte Olympias!


----------



## Jerrica

Cts you look fab!


----------



## Jerrica

Dc you always look professionally styled!


----------



## BattyBugs

That tank is soooo cute on you, cts. Love the Bruges!


----------



## Miss T.

Great outfit, *cts*! And what a cute RAOK gift.


----------



## erinmiyu

*cts* - you look fabulous!


----------



## Pimbi77

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliments, *Ladies*
> 
> wearing my workhorse black patent decollete
> w/H&M blazer (it's so cute, light pink w/gray trim)


I totally love your outfit!
I can't believe that this is a H&M Blazer, it's just fab!!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love it Cts!


----------



## roussel

Loving this thread.  Nice to see everyone's unique style.
Trying out my greissimos with this Elizabeth and James dress.  I  the puffy shoulders and sleeves


----------



## charliefarlie

Cts, I love your outfit, that top is really lovely!

Roussel, that dress is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*CTS*, you look amazing!  I love that top on you!

*Roussel:* Love that dress!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *cts*!!

*Roussel* I die!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*wolf whistles at *cts *and *roussel**


----------



## calisurf

yay!  shoe twins!  

i love the blue dress -- so into blue right now!


----------



## sugarpie23

ROUSSEL- I looovvveee omg can I have?! LOL


----------



## heatherB

Roussel, love the dress on you! It's perfect with the Greissimos! I have had a hard time styling my Greissimos, even though I know they can work with a lot of things.


----------



## icecreamom

Everybody looks gorgeous...


----------



## BattyBugs

Roussel, the Gress look perfect with the blue dress. Love the look!


----------



## erinmiyu

*roussel* i really love that dress!!!


----------



## Aniski

cts - you look fabulous as always!
roussel - love the dress!!


----------



## roussel

Thank you thank you ladies! 
*charliefarlie
Dukeprincess
jancedtif
KlassicKouture
calisurf
sugarpie23
heatherB
BattyBugs
erinmiyu
Aniski*


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *Jönathan, calisurf, phi, shar, Jerrica, Batty, Miss T., misse, charlie, erin, Duke, jan, Klassic, *and *Aniski*. You are so very sweet and generous! 

*roussel*: You look dynamite as always and the color of your dress is pure perfection with the Greis.


----------



## LornaLou

You all look gorgeous


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you all so much! 

everyone looks fab! Sorry for the general shout outs but it has been a long day and my brain is just not working


----------



## liyaavuitton1

I know this is late - But thank you for your sweet comments
*Jonathan, jeshika, cts900, tampura, woody, phiphi, Aniski, gheaden*


----------



## purseinsanity

So many gorgeous women in one thread!

Everyone looks beautiful!


----------



## Jerrica

Dezyner you look so chic and happy! Those boots are fierce! Helena looking wonderful as always too!


----------



## sharbear508

Everyone looks so fabulous! This thread is inspiring me to take my Loubies out more often. Here's me in my Metallikas - I LIVE in these during the Fall...(click to enlarge)




xxxxxxxxxxx against our rules.


----------



## Popsicool

sharbear508 said:


> Everyone looks so fabulous! This thread is inspiring me to take my Loubies out more often. Here's me in my Metallikas - I LIVE in these during the Fall...(click to enlarge)
> 
> View attachment 1237155
> 
> 
> xxx



I love your skirt (and your whole outfit in fact) - gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my outfit from last night
> 
> Elizabeth & James blazer, Rebecca Taylor tank, American Apparel liquid leggings with my Madame Butterfly booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend kind of chopped the top of my head off lol



Hey *Dezy*..... which E&J blazer do you have? I am still dreaming about it.... link?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella, *It was on sale at Neiman's online and I just looked and it's gone, however, it was less$ in the store. I still have the tag if you need the style #.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes please  the style # may help narrow my search... would you mind pm'ing me


----------



## LarissaHK

Ladies you all look fabulous

Yesterday I was wearing my CL sipmle pump in black.




thank you for letting me share


----------



## Popsicool

LarissaHK said:


> Ladies you all look fabulous
> 
> Yesterday I was wearing my CL sipmle pump in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share



I LOVE your tights/stockings! They look so cool!!!

Mind sharing where you got them from or more specifically, where I can get them from? 

Thank you!


----------



## LarissaHK

Popsicool said:


> I LOVE your tights/stockings! They look so cool!!!
> 
> Mind sharing where you got them from or more specifically, where I can get them from?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Thank you *popsicool* I bought this tights with swarovski crystals from Kate Spade shop


----------



## Popsicool

LarissaHK said:


> Thank you *popsicool* I bought this tights with swarovski crystals from Kate Spade shop



You're welcome. I love all black with a pop of bright colours!

Now, the tights, was it long ago? I must have them! ush:


----------



## nillacobain

sharbear508 said:


> Everyone looks so fabulous! This thread is inspiring me to take my Loubies out more often. Here's me in my Metallikas - I LIVE in these during the Fall...(click to enlarge)
> 
> View attachment 1237155
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx against our rules.


 
I love your skirt!


----------



## LarissaHK

Popsicool said:


> You're welcome. I love all black with a pop of bright colours!
> 
> Now, the tights, was it long ago? I must have them! ush:


 
it was two or three weeks ago, they also had another colour, but I forgot which one Hope you can find them too


----------



## mkl_collection

*LarissaHK*, you look stunning, dear!!! ~~~ head-turner~~~


----------



## cts900

*shar*: you look lovely. the skirt is so pretty.
*Larissa*: love the tights!


----------



## ochie

Larissa- Love your tights, I must have them, I am going to kate spade later to check if they still have them..


----------



## Popsicool

Found them on the website, they are called Spangle. The photo is from the FRONT of them so they just look plain black which is a bit silly..

Anyway, NO INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING... what a surprise. 

Hope you have better luck Ochie!


----------



## fieryfashionist

R, you look fab!!   Love the dress!

Shar, you look beautiful!! 

Larissa, love the look, but those tights, ahh!!   Thanks to you, I ordered both the black and grey!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Tan boots again, day. Vince sweater, Bebe tee, J Brand jeans







Dressier evening. Bebe tee, black blazer, Ann Taylor loft jeggings and Coach bag.


----------



## BellaShoes

*larissa*, the tights are amazing!

*roussel*...such a great ensemble!

*shar*...love your metallika's... I have two colors....love mine!


----------



## BellaShoes

great outfit *kittens*... what are the heels like on your boots?


----------



## kittenslingerie

BellaShoes said:


> great outfit *kittens*... what are the heels like on your boots?



Hi Bella, They are lower than you usually wear  and chunky heels. They are these: http://www.barneys.com/Miss Tack Boot/500789550,default,pd.html
They were sold out in my size online(ran 1/2 size large), so I had an SA at a Barneys store track them down.


----------



## Theren

Although this is a horrible picture Im going to post it anywho since we are on the subject of crystal tights.


----------



## Popsicool

Theren said:


> Although this is a horrible picture Im going to post it anywho since we are on the subject of crystal tights.



Very cool!!
Since Kate Spade don't ship to NZ, I'm thinking of DIYing a pair. Did you do those?


----------



## Theren

yep. Being plus size, most places dont make tights my size... so I decided to do my own a few months back. Last night was the debut and Im pretty happy with them honestly. i only did one leg.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the sparkly tights, Larissa.
Two great outfits, Kittens. Don't you just love the camel suede?
Cute outfit, Therens. I really like your top.


----------



## BattyBugs

Y'all know how we love our bathroom mirror/cell phone photos. Here's mine from today, taken in the bathroom at the movie theater.

BCBG cashmere sweater
BCBG leggings (Sarah is responsible for these. It is because of her, I bought them. - I love them!)
Black suede CL Madame Butterfly Pumps


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> Y'all know how we love our bathroom mirror/cell phone photos. Here's mine from today, taken in the bathroom at the movie theater.
> 
> BCBG cashmere sweater
> BCBG leggings (Sarah is responsible for these. It is because of her, I bought them. - I love them!)
> Black suede CL Madame Butterfly Pumps



Batts, I love what I see, wish the photo was bigger!


----------



## BattyBugs

It's big on my computer. About 2x3½.


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> It's big on my computer. About 2x3½.



Too small to see the fabulousness


----------



## BattyBugs

LOL Trust me. There is no fabulousness about me. But wait until I bring out the big guns...the BCBG Runway collection cashmere sweaters. They are TDF! I found all 3 of the sweaters at the BCBG Final Cut Outlet here in the DFW area.


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> LOL Trust me. There is no fabulousness about me. But wait until I bring out the big guns...the BCBG Runway collection cashmere sweaters. They are TDF! I found all 3 of the sweaters at the BCBG Final Cut Outlet here in the DFW area.



That sounds wonderfully luxurious.

I wanted to get a better look at your low butterflies and those leggins you and Sassy were raving about.


----------



## BattyBugs

I guess I'll have to pull them out and take close up photos of them, individually. They fit so well & are so comfy. Thanks to SassySarah for bringing them to my attention in the first place (even if I am too doggone old to really be wearing them).


----------



## woody

*Batty* - love the movie night outfit 

*Theren* - rocking those tights!

*Kittens *- with legs like that I think you could make gumboots look hot!

*Larissa *- very chic as usual!

Me in marron glaces simples and Stella McCartney for Target dress (for all you Aussie girls!).:


----------



## woody

And off to work in my workhorses - black jazz decolettes:


----------



## jeshika

*Batty*, you look GREAT!!! and *Woody*, that lace dress!!!!!!!


----------



## woody

Thanks *jeshika*, I just got it yesterday and I love it!


----------



## LarissaHK

*woody*: I love your dresses they are so pretty...and the shoes of course too
*BattyBugs*: beautiful outfit, beautiful shoes
*Theren*: great look my dear, love your tunic-it' so beautiful and great idea to make crystal tights by yourself
*kittenslingerie*: wow, you look fabulous

*mkl_collection*: thank youand congratulations on your latestes CL haul, you choose beautiful pairs.
*fieryfashionist*: thank you and I'm happy to know you get both of the tights, I'm also thinking of getting black one, even the crystal are not so visible I like the liitle sparkling efect.


Thank you *cts900, ochie, BattyBugs, woody* for your kind words


----------



## Theren

Woody and LarissaHK Thank you. I've found you have to get inventive when you're plus size and into fashion lol!


----------



## phiphi

*shar* - nice!! i really like the skirt.
*larissa* love the whole look. so chic.
*kittens* - another home run - love those boots!
*theren* - what a great outfit. the tights are cute but that top is awesome.
*batty* - you look fantastic. love the legging and MBP look.
*woody* - what gorgeous dresses! you wear them beautifully!


----------



## gheaden

Everyone is so gorgeous.

Larissa-Love the sparkly tights

Batty-great combo.

Woody- two slamming outfits.


----------



## icecreamom

*Woody* I  that stella dress, it's beautiful


----------



## icecreamom

*Kittens *- Love your outfits, they are simple and chic!
*batty* - you look great, Me likey!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you  *Popsi, Woody, Jeshika, Larissa, GHeaden & icreamom*. You always know how to make a girl feel good. Woody, you look so hot in both dresses & shoes. Do the guys in your office ever get anything done?


----------



## woody

*Larissa, phiphi *(sent you pm!)*,  gheaden, icecreamom* - thank you!  Dresses are the best!  Minimal coordination effort required! 



BattyBugs said:


> Woody, you look so hot in both dresses & shoes. Do the guys in your office ever get anything done?


 
We have hardly any guys in our office sadly but the girls get no work done .  I am the only CL wearer so it drives a few too distraction, I find any of the glitters or python really halt work for _too_ long!


----------



## nillacobain

woody said:


> *Batty* - love the movie night outfit
> 
> *Theren* - rocking those tights!
> 
> *Kittens *- with legs like that I think you could make gumboots look hot!
> 
> *Larissa *- very chic as usual!
> 
> Me in marron glaces simples and Stella McCartney for Target dress (for all you Aussie girls!).:


 
Ohhhhhhhhh this dress is lovely!!! You look amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Has anyone bought into the capri trouser trend this fall? The trousers that are a bit relaxed on top (not  harem...) then taper above the ankle?

If so, any CL Outfit pics and/or recommended designers?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*larissa- *you look great and I love your Kate Spade tights! 

*kittens- *love the color of your boots and both outfits look fab! 

*theren- *great tights!!!

*batty- *what a gorgeous movie date outfit! 

*woody- *wow love the Stella dress!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here's my outfit from today at a fashion show

DVF dress with black suede ADs!


----------



## shockboogie

Gorgeous *dezy*!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks for all the outfit compliments: *dezynrbaglaydee, woody, icecreamom, phiphi, LarissaHK, Battybugs!*

*Batty, Dezynbaglaydee, Wood*y: Looking great ladies! Dez, Love those AD's on your legs! Woody, that black dress is GORGEOUS! Batty, very chic!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Dezy & kittens.

Love, love...Dezy! Gorgeous dress & overall look.


----------



## BellaShoes

BattyBugs said:


> Y'all know how we love our bathroom mirror/cell phone photos. Here's mine from today, taken in the bathroom at the movie theater.
> 
> BCBG cashmere sweater
> BCBG leggings (Sarah is responsible for these. It is because of her, I bought them. - I love them!)
> Black suede CL Madame Butterfly Pumps



Great outfit batty.... when I saw your pic without reading the caption first, I thought 'Batty is at the movies!'... then I read you were


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Woody! Love the Lace SM dress... great find!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *kittens*, they look fab on you!

*Theren*, great tunic/dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here's my outfit from today at a fashion show
> 
> DVF dress with black suede ADs!



OMG *Dezy*!!!! That is my FAVORITE DVF dress from Spring/Summer... Gorgeous!!! 
I wish it had looked better on me...but you look _maaaaahvelous_!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Everyone looks so cute!! I'm so far behind, so apologies to the ladies who I miss....

CTS- that top is perfection on you, and what a fabulous RAOK buddy!! I loved the whole reveal!! 

Roussel- looking fabulous as always, that dress looks perfect with the rastas!

Larissa- i love your entire look, from the simples, to the sparkly tights(!!) to the chanel (drool!) 

Kittens- you look awesome! A perfect fall look  And can we please trade legs? kthanks! 

Theren- very cute dress, and I love the tights! I need a pair asap!

Batty- So cute! I love fall because it means we can start wearing cashmere 

Woody- love love love that lace dress!! Gorgeous! 

Dezy, looking fierce in your DVF as usual, girl!!


----------



## nillacobain

louboutinlawyer said:


> Everyone looks so cute!! I'm so far behind, so apologies to the ladies who I miss....


 
Hey *LL*, missed you here on tPF!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi everyone!!! Here's a pic of my costume last night  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Popsicool

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi everyone!!! Here's a pic of my costume last night  Thanks for letting me share!



Lordy, that's one hot Snow White! I don't think the dwarfs would get much work done with you around....


----------



## BellaShoes

*ADCTD*!!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Tis me from Halloween last night as Kim Z. 

Thanks for letting me share here too 

*adctd* You look amazing!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

E: you look awesome!! seriously - great costume!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

dezyner you look beautiful as always! addicted: you make me want to go to the gym- you look hot!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

You ladies look SMOKIN!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Nerdy* Thank you so much  

*ikaesmallz*


----------



## LornaLou

I don't celebrate Halloween but here is an outfit from the weekend with my Cramberry Declic


----------



## RedBottomLover

everyone looks amazing!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Bella & louboutin. Yes, it seems that the bathroom mirrors at the movie theaters are the best for photos. 

Adctd & MissE: You look great in your costumes. Very hot!
Lorna: Love your outfit, especially your Declics!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here's my outfit from today at a fashion show
> 
> DVF dress with black suede ADs!



*Dezy* I NEED your legs woman !!!!! please share your work out routine or what machine your using at the gym!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you ladies !!! 
*Batty*- great outfit pic love bcbg and I like your belt too! definitely inspiring me to wear my cls everywhere I told Bella I never get to wear my CLs because most of them are  over 140mm and with 2 toddlers in tow I always feel silly but she suggested even wearing them to the supermarket 
*nerdy* girl what you talking about we are the same size silly !!! ,
* Miss E*- woman you killed it with that costume Love it! , 
*redbottomlover, ikaesmallz*,*Bella* and *popsicool * 
*Lorna*- Love the declics the color is so beautiful !!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks adctd! I try to wear my CLs as much as I can, when I get out and about. The belt is a cheapo from Sam Moon.


----------



## miss alice

Hi ladies..I posted this in Bal Moto thread b/c i was wearing my Bal Jacket but I was ALSO wearing my* CL Ronette!*





my friend and I @ my agency's W-Curve Launch





up close


thanks for letting me share!


----------



## yousofine

OH MY, OH MY!

You all look amazing.
Sigh... Snow White... Wanna wear my MB booties like that too!


----------



## icecreamom

*Alice* Ohh my... Gorgeous!


----------



## indypup

BellaShoes said:


> Has anyone bought into the capri trouser trend this fall? The trousers that are a bit relaxed on top (not  harem...) then taper above the ankle?
> 
> If so, any CL Outfit pics and/or recommended designers?


I'm actually thinking of purchasing a pair kind of like that from J. Crew, one of these... I am absolutely trying them on first, though!  The last pair will probably look terrible on me, though.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/novelty/PRDOVR~28492/28492.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17~15~~~~~~~/29883.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/novelty/PRDOVR~28545/28545.jsp


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ummm Lorna!!! hello hot stuff!!!


----------



## Fashnmommi

I love the Pigalle but they kill my feet so I cant buy those I am looking at the Peeptoe platform and the closed toe platform I think they are called Alti. I want some opinions because this is my first big purchase for shoes!


----------



## roussel

Miss Alice I love your entire outfit!  So classy!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the entire look, Miss Alice.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, Miss Alice you look great!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, did I stumble into a supermodel thread?  Everyone looks stunning!


----------



## dnb020060

Wow! Everyone is looking fantastic. *miss alice* I love that outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shock, kittens, batty- *thank you all so much!!!

*bella- *thanks love! ok, how could anything look bad on you?! you'd look amazing in a burlap sack! 

*louboutinlawyer- *thank you sweetie! 

*adctd- *WOW you look amazing!!!!! And thank you!  not that you need it but I go to pilates 3 times a week and squeeze in the treadmill or elliptical at the gym when I can.

*misselizabeth- *very hot!

*nerdy- *thank you

*ikaesmallz,redbottomlover, louboutinnerd- *thank you ladies! 

*lorna- *you look great!!!

*missalice- *you look fabulous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella- *thanks love! ok, how could anything look bad on you?! you'd look amazing in a burlap sack!


----------



## cts900

*miss alice*: You look so lovely. 

*Lorna*: Pretty, as always. 

*misse* and *adctd*: GREAT costumes!

*louboutinlawyer*: Thank you my sweet.  I am soooooo delighted to see you in here!!!!! 

*dezy*:  There should be poems written about your legs. 

*woody*: I adore both looks.  You are always so stunning.  

*Batty*: I love what I see.  Keep the loo photos coming!  

*Theren*: Those tights are fab on you. 

*kittens*: Both looks are incredible on you.


----------



## clothingguru

*Ladies you all look so gorgeous in your outfits!!!!!! *


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## wannaprada

Everyone looks AMAZING!!!  Here's my little contribution:  
My CL Embroidered Clichys with an I.N.C. jacket and BR Sheath Dress









As always, thanks for allowing me to share and please excuse my messy closet and dirty mirror!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous *wannaprada*!!


----------



## Aniski

My, my!  So many gorgeous outfits ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wanna: Fabulous, as usual.


----------



## phiphi

*wanna* - perfection!


----------



## Theren

cts900 said:


> *Theren*: Those tights are fab on you.


 
Thanks love!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> *dezy*: There should be poems written about your legs.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> thank you honey!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

nillacobain said:


> Hey *LL*, missed you here on tPF!


Hi doll! I know, i've been MIA..I've missed you, too!....I'm trying to be better at checking in


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> *louboutinlawyer*: Thank you my sweet.  I am soooooo delighted to see you in here!!!!!



Right back at you, beautiful friend!


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome back *LL!*


----------



## louboutinlawyer

BellaShoes said:


> Welcome back *LL!*



Thank you, Bella! xo  
I have missed you ladies


----------



## bornfree

Great looks ladies! My little contribution today with New Helmut


----------



## clothingguru

*Wanna:* Love the clichy's and your outfit, you look great! 
*Bornfree:* I love your look! I love that dress!! So cute!


----------



## phiphi

*bornfree* - you look adorable!


----------



## bornfree

*clothingguru, phiphi* - thanks for the kind compliments


----------



## wannaprada

*Bella, batty, phiphi, and clothingguru*-- thanks so much!  
*Bornfree*-- Love the entire outfit, especially the bag!  When I grow up, I want a Hermes!


----------



## cl-pig

Was at a luxury exhibition in Dubai recently. There was an Indian TV presenter there for a local channel with some guest she was interviewing and saw some ppl snapping away so I clicked on myself.






This was her promo shot the next morning on the net for a clearer photo of her shoes


----------



## babysweetums

born free i love that dress so classy who makes it?? and you look great cl pig love that style!


----------



## wannaprada

I finally received my Lady Gres back from the Leather Spa (broken heel) after they shipped my shoes to the wrong place!!  Here I am with a purple/grey pinstripe Ann Taylor suit with a gap sweater underneath.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the black & white, *bornfree*.
Business classy, as always, *wanna*.
Great looks, *CL-Pig*.


----------



## Aniski

bornfree - cute outfit!
wanna - they go really well with your clothes!
cl pig - I love to meet other people wearing CLs!  Hardly ever see them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love your outfit *born free*....

*clpig*...that woman is gorgeous!

*wanna*, beautiful suit!


----------



## cts900

^^

Ditto on all three counts.  

Each look is so lovely and thoughtfully put together.  I always feel inspired by this thread.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*born free, cl pig, wanna- *great looks ladies!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Let's hear it for movie theater bathroom movie shots!

BCBG Runway line cashmere top.
BCBG Jeggings.
Camel Suede Belle Booties.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh I am loving that top *batty!* 

*wanna:* Glad you got your LGs!  Sent to the wrong place! 

*bornfree:* You look great as usual!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Duke. I also have this top in a taupe. I love it!


----------



## wannaprada

*Batty, Aniski, Bella, CTS, Dezy, Duke-*Thanks ladies for the kind words!  
Batty-- You look great!


----------



## jfhave

bornfree said:


> Great looks ladies! My little contribution today with New Helmut


 
Where did you get this top!!?? I LOVE it!!!


----------



## LornaLou

My Fuxia Square Suede Declic 120 and my beloved Marc Jacobs Bruna


----------



## icecreamom

^


----------



## phiphi

*wanna* - you are so chic! loves it!
*batty* - really loving that cashmere top! you look great!
*lorna* - pretty outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

lorna, simply lovely...


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you Wanna & Phi!
Lorna - I'm loving the fuxia Declics!


----------



## lilpicotin

*LornaLou*, so much prettiness!  Love your outfit and all the fall pink tones!!


----------



## Loubie22

Loving the fuxia declics


----------



## Melocoton

^^Those Declics are amazing.  Wish I could have found them here in that color!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you everyone  They were only available in Paris to my knowledge.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SCP carried the 140mm version


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous combo *Lorna.*


----------



## kramer125

Very cute, Lorna!


----------



## jeninvan

LornaLou said:


> My Fuxia Square Suede Declic 120 and my beloved Marc Jacobs Bruna


 simply gorgeous...love the whole outfit


----------



## IceyDiva

My Feticha 120, Calvin Klein leggings, H&M Shrug and Hat, BeBe Top and not pictured is My Burberry Knight bag. I went out for Sushi and Cocktails with my honey last night! 

http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z379/fabdiva86/11-6-2010055-1.jpg
http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z379/fabdiva86/11-6-2010057-1.jpg


----------



## IceyDiva

I posted my pics incorrectly....  My apologies...its my 1st time posting pics here!


----------



## icecreamom

*Icey* Great Pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here you go* IceyDiva*... you just need to wrap them in the image tags!
btw, you look fabulous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking pretty hot, *Icey!*


----------



## Aniski

Batty - love that top!
Lorna - you look so cute!
icey - you look fab!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, Aniski!
Icey, you look great.


----------



## IceyDiva

Thanks everyone! You ladies always look great! I figured out the image tag thingy after I made the post! Lol! Won't happen again Bella!


----------



## Jönathan

*Lorna,* So cute! I love the color of the Declics. 
*Icy,* Great look!


----------



## phiphi

*icy* love the outfit! you look fantastic!

out last night with DH for a work event. MMK dress, oxblood patent you yous, black/ghw clic H


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*P* is HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## Theren

Phi- smokin hot!


----------



## BellaShoes

phi, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

*phi, *You look amazing! The entire outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

jonathan!!!! Where have you been!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> jonathan!!!! Where have you been!



Hey *bella,*  

I've been really busy at work the past couple weeks. Things are kinda back to normal now...so I'll probably have more time to hang out on TPF again.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Looking fabulous Phi!


----------



## kima976

Out with the DH last night at the movies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, I want to be *P* when I grow up.  

*kima:* You are looking smoking hot!!!


----------



## icecreamom

^Pretty!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

shockboogie said:


> With all that Maggie talk, it got me inspired to wear my Lilac Maggies out last night to my brother's birthday party!



You look stunning, what a figure!


----------



## kima976

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, I want to be *P* when I grow up.
> 
> *kima:* You are looking smoking hot!!!


 
Thanx Duke!


----------



## dnb020060

It seems I've missed quite a few fabulous looks on here. Way to rock it ladies! :urock:


----------



## BattyBugs

You look so lovely, Phi.
Hot at the movies, Kima.


----------



## IceyDiva

Phi love your dress!! Thanks everyone again!!


----------



## cts900

*kima*: Lucky DH! You look great!

*phi*: You have a way of always looking so feminine and fresh. I love everything about your look. 

*Icey*: Fierce!

*Lorna*: You and your photos are lovely. 

*Batty*: You look damn good, woman. Mt favorite look from you yet!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Phiphi* and you look great! 
*Lorna*--Super hot!!  Love the entire outfit!
Lookin' good *Icey[/B
Kima-- Super Stylish!*


----------



## BattyBugs

CTS


----------



## hitchedinloubs

i'm back with another pic of my engin spikes at my wedding, and some shots of the dress!   you can't really tell from these pics, but the layers in front are asymmetrical, but you get the idea.  it's a vera, although one of her more innovative designs.  it has her classic bands, although done in horse hair and not a satin, etc.  to me the dress is like the engins - a bit of the classic, with a nice little twist   thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jönathan

*hitched, *beautiful wedding dress, love it with the engins! You look gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

SO much *naked, theren, bella, jönathan, missE, duke, batty, icey, cts, wanna*!!! 

you look beautiful *kima, hitched*!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*hitched* you're such a beautiful bride and the shoes just take the cake!


----------



## hitchedinloubs

aww thank you so so much *Jönathan, phiphi, RedBottomLover *you are so kind


----------



## authenticplease

WOW, Hitched!  Love the dress and the shoes....they look amazing on you

Here is my 'cold weather' running errands look.....

In my beloved Lavendar Ziggys


----------



## rdgldy

*hitched,* you look beautiful~
*D*., so cute!!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

great shots *hitched*!


----------



## laurenam

*authentic*! you are killing me with the scarf!! love the whole look!


----------



## dnb020060

*Hitched* Absolutely fantastic! 
*Authentic* I wish I looked that good in my cold weather outfits!


----------



## jeshika

the dress looks fabulous, *hitched*! you wear it so well!!!! and those shoes!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*hitched*... absolutely beautiful....

*authentic*... I was stuck staring at your LV Sprouse... barely made it down to the ziggy's


----------



## icecreamom

*Authentic*... I second everyone else! I totally love the scarf. You look so chic, I love winter outfits!


----------



## hitchedinloubs

*authenticplease *- thank you so much!  and you look gorgeous!  that's what you look like running errands?!  wow!

*rdgldy, ikaesmallz, dnb020060, jeshika, BellaShoes  *- thank you so much!!  but i just realized that those pics look kinda odd, the lighting at the reception was not the best for photos   here's a pic of me at the salon when i bought it...i guess i shoulda waited for the pro pics :shame:

anyhoo, thank you for your sweet comments!


----------



## Popsicool

*hitched* your dress is stunning and your shoes are one of my favourite pairs. Thanks for the additional photos, love them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*hitched:* You gown is stunning!

*authentic:* That is your running errands look?!   Wowza woman, I guess I need to sell my Juicy tracksuits...You look amazing!


----------



## Aniski

phi - you look gorgeous!
kima - great outfit!
hitched - love the dress!  Engins are fierce!
authentic - you look lovely!


----------



## Theren

Authentic!!! Hot!


----------



## Jönathan

*Authentic, *Very hot!!


----------



## cts900

*hitched*: Just beautiful. Perfect. 

*authentic*: You flat out look like an old Hollywood movie star.


----------



## Popsicool

Jönathan;17105163 said:
			
		

> *Authentic, *Very hot!!



What a perfect smiley for *authentic*'s fabulous look!! I second that. :okay:


----------



## BattyBugs

Hitched: Your dress is so gorgeous & the Engins are so perfect.
Authentic: You look hot!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hitched - i love you dress! 

*authentic* - love the outfit, you look fabulous!  scarf twin!!!  if you run errands like that then i am ashamed of the way i leave the house to run errands, LOL!


----------



## erinmiyu

*authentic* - LOVE your look so much! the ziggys are  on you 
*hitched* - engins look great!


----------



## roussel

hitched I love your dress and the pairing with the engins! Congrats btw on your wedding
Authentic love the ziggys on you.  I esp like it in that colorway too

It was my birthday weekend in Vegas, and I wore HL with my DIY Fire Opals


----------



## Popsicool

*roussel* you look HOT in that HL and those FOs look just like bought. 

Hope you had an awesome b-day weekend!


----------



## dnb020060

I'm basking in the heat from the hotness of your look *Roussel*


----------



## authenticplease

Rdgldy, Lauranam, Dnb, Bella, IceCream, Hitched, Duke, Aniski, Jonathan, Theren, Batty, Rousell, CTS, Erin, Moshi .....Thanks so much ya'll.......when you are running around doing errands and then dragging two noisy kids along....sigh* you have to dress up a little

Moshi- I am so happy to be your twin
Bella- Not to enable but I know where ONE LV brown leopard scarf is hanging out.....the sole one in ATL as far as I can find
Jonathan.....
Duke....you completely ROCK the Juicy tracksuits.....I have no doubt at all 

CTS-


----------



## authenticplease

Rousel...........You look A-M-A-Z-I=N-G! Your HL is divine and looks made for you.....and your DIY strass is just divine......absolutely perfect combination(since there is not a smiley that wolf whistles and cat calls, this one will have to do)


----------



## tiaB40

you all look so fab!  

i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but i need some dress ideas for a wedding i'm going to next month and i'm hoping to get the mbb.  i don't think it's very formal and i'd like a short dress.  does anyone have any pictures for inspiration?  also, are there any outfit pics with mbb and pants?

tia


----------



## Popsicool

tiaB40 said:


> you all so so fab!
> 
> i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but i need some dress ideas for a wedding i'm going to next month and i'm hoping to get the mbb.  i don't think it's very formal and i'd like a short dress.  does anyone have any pictures for inspiration?  also, are there any outfit pics with mbb and pants?
> 
> tia



I find the Celebrity thread inspiring, maybe have a look there?
Good luck with the MBBs!


----------



## tiaB40

thanks Popsicool!  i took a look...  love zoe and emma's dresses but i wouldn't want to wear white/off-white...  love keri's dress, but it's a little too short and tight.  i'll just keep looking


----------



## BellaShoes

*tia*... Emmanuelle has one of my most favorite MBB looks here....

Keep the dress simple, flow-y and the shoes do the rest...


----------



## tiaB40

BellaShoes said:


> *tia*... Emmanuelle has one of my most favorite MBB looks here....
> 
> Keep the dress simple, flow-y and the shoes do the rest...



i saw that too...  and i love it!!!  but i don't want to wear white...  if only zoe's dress came in blue...  like petrol blue with black


----------



## alyssa08

^^ that is my favorite MBB look ever and one of my favorite celeb looks in general. she looks phenomenal.


----------



## SassySarah

I posted this in the "in action" thread but wanted to post here too.  I was looking for a dress to wear in Vegas and found this one by Guess by Marciano, it's an EXACT match in real life with my Tigresse Decolletes.  And the best part was I had the shoes with me!


----------



## BattyBugs

Roussel, your shoes are so hot. Love your HL/CL look!
Sarah, l think your Decolletes & dress are perfect together.


----------



## clothingguru

*hitched:* Your dress is beautiful hun and your engins are fierce! 

*authentic:* Thats what you look like when you run errands?  SO gorgeous! 

*roussel:* OMG! STUNNING!!!! That HL and those FOS DIY's!  AMazing

*phi:*I love that dress on you! You look amazing! 

*kimma*: You look HAWT for the movies! love the bianca's! 

*icey:* Love the hat!!! You look gorgeous! 

*lorna:* Those Purple Suede declics make me dream!  Love what you paired them with

*batty:* Love the belle booties on you with your ensemble 

*wanna:* the lady gres are very nice with that outfit  

*Shock:* So very well put together and wonderful as always!  Love the maggies

Sorry if i missed anyone


----------



## 9distelle

roussel said:


> hitched I love your dress and the pairing with the engins! Congrats btw on your wedding
> Authentic love the ziggys on you.  I esp like it in that colorway too
> 
> It was my birthday weekend in Vegas, and I wore HL with my DIY Fire Opals



*roussel*, absolutely  your outfit!!!
Your look is really TDF !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel*..... meow! You look hot!!! Happy Birthday lady! 

*sassy*, love the tiger ensemble!


----------



## dnb020060

*Sassy* I love how the dress was just made for those shoes!

Here was today's look that was partly inspired by *authentic* to step up my cold weather look...





Its a start to better cold weather looks :tumbleweed: This girl from TX isn't used  to dressing for cooling down to downright cold MI weather!
Jacket: No Name
Necklace: Dior
Sweater: Talbots
Pencil Skirt: Levis
Tights: My fab Spanx
Shoes: CL Open Clic 90 in Black Suede


Sad story about my Open Clics though - will post in the care thread but I'm hoping they can be fixed without having to be shipped off.


----------



## cts900

*dnb*: Rock that winter look, woman! From what I can see in that tiny pic ...you look great.  More posts to come I hope! 

*Sassy*: That dress is spectacular on you and I love the entire photo.

*roussel*: You are always incredible. That dress makes you look even more incredible.  How is that even possible?


----------



## cts900

Here I am in one of my winter looks wearing my grey flannel new simples before leaving for work.


----------



## Jönathan

*cts*, Very cute outfit!! It's great to see those grey flannel new simples in action!


----------



## Popsicool

*cts* you look so cute and cuddly!!! Love that big cardi and of course the flannel NS!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *Jönathan *and *Pospi*.  You two are so sweet .


----------



## clothingguru

*Dnb: * very cute outfit! Nice shoes!
*Sassy: *love love love your outfit! Hot !
*Cts: * love those grey simples!!!! And I love that sweater! U look gorgeous as usual


----------



## BattyBugs

DNB & CTS: You are both looking lovely.


----------



## dnb020060

For the compliments! I don't know why photobucket keeps resizing my images so tiny  And it turns out I over reacted to my shoes - I hadn't worn them past the point of repair! Silly me 


*Cts* Love love love the grey flannel simples! And that sweater - perfect on you! You'll have to post more of your cold weather looks for me to get ideas from


----------



## kittenslingerie

*cts*, I love the grey flannel simples, have thought of getting them myself! What is the heel height on those? Your cardigan is so cute too with the simple skirt. I can see that cardi, the simples and skinny jeans being a cute after work outfit too.
*Authentic*, Those shoes are hot! We are LV leopard scarf twins, so of course I love the scarf!
*Hitched*, GORGEOUS wedding dress!
*Roussel*, Sexy outfit, love the HL dress. I wish I could find that style, not much luck with finding HL's that work with a bra.


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Sassy*, that dress goes beautifully with your decolletes. I love the undertone of the colors.


----------



## cts900

Thank you my sweet *cg, batty, dnb*, and *kittens*! 

*Kittens*: They are 120mm with a small platform. I find them to be a little narrower in the toebox than a simple but I love, love, love them and can wear them all day without discomfort at work.  I also bought them true to my standard American shoe size and they are perfect.


----------



## kittenslingerie

^ so TTS.

Anyway, my family and I went to the SPCA benefit this past Saturday. I wore a D&G dress, wallis heels, and a satin Chanel bag. The picture below is of my sister and I. My sis has on nude new simples.


----------



## Jönathan

*kittenslingerie, *You and your sister are gorgeous!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## Pfnille

Went to a house inauguration and decided to wear my black wool dress with silk bow detail from Bruuns Bazaar Copenhagen, seamed tights, and my Salopette 100s. 
(excuse the mess around my house, just moved in)


----------



## Dukeprincess

*CTS:* Gimme that cardigan and no one gets hurt!   That is all.

*kittens:* Wowza, looking good! 

*Pfnille:* I, too, love back seamed tights, they compliment your CLs!


----------



## Pfnille

*Dukeprincess*: Thank you very much  seamed tights can dress up anything


----------



## cts900

*kittens*: Yes, TTS...and you and your sister both look dynamite.
*Pfnille*: I think seamed tights are unbelievably classic and sexy...just like CLs!
*Duke*: You are precious! The cardis are at Target right now and they are super warm, super soft, and super cheap.  I bought every color they had .


----------



## authenticplease

Sassy.....love your Tigers, your dress is perfection with them!  Such a lovely photo

dnb......hehehe!  You look wonderful!  Love your jacket, so classic!

CTS......Amazing as always!  I love your Cardi.....nothing I love more that cozy cardis with pockets for the winter(the possibilities are endless)!  Oh....and grey flannel NS

Kittens.....completely incredibly HOT, as always!  Lovely photos with your Sis

Pfnille.....What a classy outfit!  Talk about Hollywood glamour....love the ladylike styling of your dress and seamed tights always make me do a double take......very classy!


----------



## wannaprada

*Hitched*:  You looked awesome on your wedding day!;
*Authentic*:  What a fab look!
*Roussel*:    WOW MAMA!
*Sassy*:  How great that you had the shoes with you!  Great outfit
*CTS*:  Great as usual!
*Kittens*:  Love the entire outfit!
*Pfnille*:  Total glam!


----------



## BellaShoes

On my way to the office this morning....

H&M Strong Shoulder Blazer (check out the lining!!)
Tapered leg VS slacks
Black Patent Metallika's


----------



## lilpicotin

*Bella*, what a power outfit!  I love!


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella,* love it!!  The lining of the blazer is very cool.


----------



## BellaShoes

thanks *lilpicotin*!

*rdgldy*... thanks, it is leopard satin!!

I have not worn my Metallikas in 2 1/2 years!! I could not stop looking at them today... they are fabulous! The dip down the top of the foot is SOOO sexy!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wow Bella. That's a hot outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

BellaShoes said:


> thanks *lilpicotin*!
> 
> *rdgldy*... thanks, it is leopard satin!!
> 
> I have not worn my Metallikas in 2 1/2 years!! I could not stop looking at them today... they are fabulous! The dip down the top of the foot is SOOO sexy!


this is why I have a hard time getting rid of things-see what you discover after not wearing for 2  1/2 years!!


----------



## SassySarah

Wow everyone looks fantastic as usual!  Sorry but I'm so behind but wanted to thank everyone for your compliments on my dress.

Bella - if you ever get rid of those booties you know who to call first!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh *Bella!* You look gorgeous! Love the blazer ... I need to check out my H&M more often!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you again *rdgldy, sassy, xiao* and *naked*!

*Naked*, I will post some photos of the jacket in the Non CL thread to share as it is truly a fabulous find. Strong shoulders, leopard lining, satin lapels... a fabulous staple at an H&M price!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *Wanna* and *Authentic*! :kiss::kiss:

*Bella*: Chic and flawless as always. The shoulders on the blazer are fabulous!


----------



## Belle de Jour

LarissaHK said:


> Ladies you all look fabulous
> 
> Yesterday I was wearing my CL sipmle pump in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share





Popsicool said:


> Found them on the website, they are called Spangle. The photo is from the FRONT of them so they just look plain black which is a bit silly..
> 
> Anyway, NO INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING... what a surprise.
> 
> Hope you have better luck Ochie!



If ANYONE finds similar tights that are available to us European members PLEASE share! I have been drooling over those tights, too!



Pfnille said:


> Went to a house inauguration and decided to wear my black wool dress with silk bow detail from Bruuns Bazaar Copenhagen, seamed tights, and my Salopette 100s.
> (excuse the mess around my house, just moved in)



You look very elegant, love the look!


----------



## ohh_lala

Everyone looks fab as always.
Here is my outfit for today. 

tortoise patient VP 
CK jeans 
and a random top from John Rocha


----------



## Miss T.

Great look, *Bella*!

Love the outfit and the avatar, *ohh_lala*!


----------



## immashoesaddict

BellaShoes said:


> I have not worn my Metallikas in 2 1/2 years!! I could not stop looking at them today... they are fabulous! The dip down the top of the foot is SOOO sexy!




*bella*...im preety much guilty as charged...you just described 60% of my shoes collection ...some of them still have soles that are shinier than a baby's bum 


Great outfit ladies


----------



## phiphi

*sassy* - so awesome your dress matches the shoes! 
*dnb* - you may not be used to winter dressing but your outfit is amazing. looking forward to seeing more!
*cts* - your outfit is the perfect cool prof look! love it!
*kittens* - you and your sister look fabulous.
*pfnille* - super elegant! i love your whole look.
*bella* - love that outfit. really classy and fierce.
*ohh* - you look adorable.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thank you *phiphi, authentic, duke, wanna, and cts*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Kittens: You & your sister both look great.
Pfnelle: I love the pop of gold with your black outfit. The Salopette are perfect.
Bella: The hidden animal print on your jacket is perfect with the all black outfit. I love this look (and would copy it, if I had your body).
Ohh_lala: I really like your top & your entire outfit.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much phi and batty


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much my sweet* phi* .
*ohh_lala:* Great top! I love your look.

My standard work uniform+Friday=flats day! Anthro tank, plum Target cardi, New York & Company skirt, and Burgundy Turban Flats.


----------



## calisurf

^So cute - love it!


----------



## dnb020060

*Phiphi* Aww shucks! Thanks!!!

*CTS* Wonderful (as usual) I'm digging the Turban flats\
*Ohh_LaLa* So comfy and chic. Fabulous splash of color with your necklace
*Bella* That is quite the grin peeking out in that pick. Love it. You look super sleek and in control. Girrrl power all the way :sunnies


----------



## kittenslingerie

*cts*, That cardi looks great with the turbans.


----------



## IceyDiva

Thanks *ClothingGuru!!* *PHIPHI** CTS* *Wanna* *Duke* and anyone that I missed!!

*CTS* You always look Awesome!! I Love your style 
*Hitched* Congrats!! You looked Beautiful!
*Authentic* Just Fabulous!! 
*Roussel* Two Snaps honey....Work it!! 
*DND* Cute Cute Cute!! 
*Sassy* That's exactly why your Sassy!! Love the whole look!!
*PFnile* You nailed it with those tights!! 
*Kittens*- Meow!!! Your hottt!! Love the Chanel!!
*Bella* Im in love with that jacket!!  I loooove Leopard!! You look Great!! 
*Ohh* You look wonderful! I really love your top!! Cute!!

I'm about to start getting ready for tonight! I will post my pics later tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Pfnille

*cts900, authenticplease, wannaprada, Belle de Jour, phiphi, BattyBugs & IceyDiva*: Thank you all so much for the lovely comments!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Theren

Cts seriously you are the hippest professor I know!!


----------



## authenticplease

CTS! Love your turban flats.....and the anthro tank, so fun!

Bella.....completely hot!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the H&M jacket

Oh LaLa!  You look amazing....love the top and the pop of red necklace


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *authentic, icey diva* and *dnb*!

*cts*, love your whole look... your flats are fabulous!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Just lovely, CTS. Now how about a Friday night out, outfit?


----------



## wannaprada

Look good *Bella, Ohh_lala and CTS*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks wanna!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *cali, dnb, kittens, Icey, Theren, authentic, Bella, Batty*, and *wanna*! You are such a supportive group of folks and I appreciate your kind words.

*Batty*: The moment I have a Friday night away from lesson plans and toddlers....I am posting that look right here!


----------



## IceyDiva

I went out for Dinner and a Movie with my honey!!  
Frenzii Top, Rich and Skinny jeans, Forever Tina CL boots, LV Gold Miroir Speedy 30, and D&G Jacket.


----------



## IceyDiva

Sorry in advance for my horrible blackberry pics!! I'm gonna take photos with my regular Cam next time!


----------



## dnb020060

*Icey* Fierce! Loving those boots.


----------



## IceyDiva

Thanks* DNB*!! You live in MI!! That is where I am from originally!! How do you like the cold weather??


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* Very cute as usual! 
*Icy,* I'm diggin' on those boots!


----------



## erinmiyu

you look wonderful *cts*! 
*icey* - love your looks! the boots are awesometastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

*icey*! You look fabulous and YAY....you figured out the photo upload


----------



## fieryfashionist

Going back a few pages (sorry if I missed you)!!

*cts*, that sweater looks SO cozy and paired up with the skirt, it's adorable!   Love the flannel simples, too!  You look wonderful!  Ohhhh!  Another outfit!!  I LOVE that Anthro tank and the Turban flats look just perfect with your cardi!   Another home run! 

*kittens *- Both you and your sister look stunning! 

*Pfnille* - Oooh la la, back seam stockings!  Very glam!  You look fabulous! 

*Bella*, what a rockin' outfit!   I love H&M... you can find some great things there!  I'm glad you broke out your Metallicas... they look so great on you!

*ohh_lala *- Great outfit and I LOVE the VPs! 

*IceyDiva* - What a great look... I bet you turned some serious heads at the theater!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I apologize for the truly craptastic pics... haha.   I was waiting for my cousin in Forever21, saw the mirror (no one was around, I swear! ) and thought I could snap a quick pic or two!  

H&M dress, Vince leather jacket, Kate Spade tights (the black ones with the tone on tone crystals on the back - I wish you could see!), Chanel '10C bleu roi caviar Jumbo and my most favorite booties - C'est Moi!


----------



## immashoesaddict

urm *fiery* .. when i come to the states better start hiding that bag missy , or im taking it hostage bahhahaha!!! Gorgeous as always


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hey girl!   Haha, don't worry, it'll be safely hidden! >I always wanted to use that face! :ninja:  I think someone would have to pry it outta my dead hands!   Aww, thank you!


----------



## immashoesaddict

ahahaha!


----------



## Pfnille

*fieryfashionist*: Thank you! Sometimes you gotta look glamorous  
I LOVE your blue Chanel!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I've missed so much here!

You ladies are hot!!


----------



## SassySarah

On my way to see Chelsae Handler tonight:

Guess by Marciano top
BCBG leggings/zip pants
Peacock Biancas!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fieryfashionist said:


> I apologize for the truly craptastic pics... haha.  I was waiting for my cousin in Forever21, saw the mirror (no one was around, I swear! ) and thought I could snap a quick pic or two!
> 
> H&M dress, Vince leather jacket, Kate Spade tights (the black ones with the tone on tone crystals on the back - I wish you could see!), Chanel '10C bleu roi caviar Jumbo and my most favorite booties - C'est Moi!


 
You look greaet *Fiery! *Can you tell me what model of jacket this is? I've been looking for a nice leather jacket and I'm striking out BIG TIME!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Naked... it may be the same as my Vince leather jacket.... I will be right back with the link...

Sassy, gorgeous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Naked....Here: http://www.singer22.com/v014290125.html?source=googleaffiliate


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Thanks *Bella!* I think it might be too cowly on me if that's the one ...

I just got one from muubaa and *Mr. Naked* said it looked like a cloak because it was so cowly


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh no! A cloak... not good.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Oh no! A cloak... not good.


 
I know.  It's this one. 

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MUUB-WO2&c=Muubaa

So sad


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, it is gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay there is just way too much fabulousness going on in this thread.  Dang.  I am speechless!  You ladies are _killing_ it!


----------



## wannaprada

*Icey, fiery, and Sassy*:  Great looks ladies!  Fiery, I LOVE that bag!!


----------



## bling*lover

Sassy you look fab! Peacock bianca's go great with that outfit!


----------



## lilpicotin

*Sassy*, luuuuuurve the top with the peacock Biancas! Now I want my own peacock sumthin' sumthin'.... Dang, what is it with all the hotness in this thread? It makes me feel inadequate to wear my own CLs...


----------



## SassySarah

*Bella, wanna, bling* - 
*lilpicotin *- Yes you muse have something Peacock in your collection, I  mine!


----------



## *MJ*

Hi ladies! You are all so stylish, and I love seeing all your gorgeous looks! 

I've never posted in here, but I enjoy seeing all your lovely pics, so I thought it's about time I share!

Express Red Scoop neck Sweater Dress
Express belt
CL Piros Boots in Africa


----------



## BellaShoes

*MJ*, love, love, love Piros....


----------



## cts900

**MJ**: So glad you decided to post. I adore your belt! 

*Sarah*: First, I love Chelsea.  Second, I love your top! 

*fiery*: Thank you so much, my sweet.  Your Vince jacket looks amazing on you and the color of your Jumbo is breathtaking.  You make fashion look simple and fabulous simultaneously.  What a gift! 

Thank you my dears *erin* and *Jönathan*! Many hugs to you both . 

*Icey*: Your D&G jacket is truly a show stopper.  Looking great!


----------



## *MJ*

*Bella* Thanks so much! I love the Piros too! And they are so comfortable...I can throw them on with most anything!

Thanks *CTS*!!


----------



## cl addict

UGH.. .I LOVEEEE your Piros and SO mad I didn't get a pair myself...


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous outfits ladies!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## SassySarah

*cts *- thank you!  Chelsae was HILARIOUS and very dirty too 
*MJ *- love the look, I have the exact same boots same color!  Now I'm inspired to wear them!


----------



## phiphi

*cts* - another fab work outfit! loves it!
*icey* what a fun outfit!
*fiery* - love it all! i may need to borrow your jumbo though.. 
*sassy* - you look great - how was the show?
*mj* - great boots! welcome to the outfit thread!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Pfnille*!  True dat! :-p  Aww, thank you! 

*Sassy* - You look fabulous!   Those Biancas are stunning! 

*wannaprada* - Thank you so much!  It's one of my very favorites! 

**MJ** - Love that dress on your and those Piros are amazing! 

*cts *- Aww, well thank you ... you're always the sweetest and I appreciate your compliments! 

*phi *- Hey girl!  Thanks so much!  Haha, I just may let you... we'll see!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *naked*!   Thank you!   So I actually bought the jacket two years or so ago... I remember it was $795.  The leather isn't as thin as the newer (and more expensive) draped version... it's smooshier.   It does have a pretty substantial collar (which I happen to love), so if that's something you're not a huge fan of, I'd keep that in mind.   I'm not sure how my older version compares to the thinner draped one though (aside from the fact that it's smooshier... haha). 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You look greaet *Fiery! *Can you tell me what model of jacket this is? I've been looking for a nice leather jacket and I'm striking out BIG TIME!!
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm so far behind!
*Icey*: Loving the Forever Tina boots. They have had a pair in munchkin size (35 or 36) at NMLC for about 2 months. They don't look like much in the box, but they are really hot on you.

*Fiery*: You look great. I love your blue Chanel & I'm LOL about the sneak photo in the dressing room. I've tried, but didn't have the same success as you had.

*Sarah*: My BCBG legging twin/enabler! You are so hot! Love your top and your peacock Biancas.

MJ: Your Piros look really great with your dress. What a lovely look.


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, sweet *phi*!


----------



## ohh_lala

Thank you everyone for you kind comments. 
Its been a few days since I was last online and this thread doesnt half move fast! Everyone looks lovely.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Batty*!   Thanks so much!   Yeah haha, I kept hoping sales associates and customers wouldn't come by that way (somehow, I got lucky)!   It's easier to take pics like that if you're in an actual dressing room as opposed to outside of one!


----------



## erinmiyu

*fiery* - my eyes keep coming back to the beautiful blue chanel but i love all of your outfit!
*sassy* - you look great! i love the biancas with that outfit. 
*mj* - *whistles* hot look!

went with my daughter's class to see "the true story of the three little pigs" this morning.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Oooh cute, especially the fun tights!


----------



## phiphi

you look fabulous *erin*!


----------



## clothingguru

You ladies all look SOO gorgeous!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *duke* & *phi*!


----------



## wannaprada

*MJ*:  You go girl!  
Here I am wearing my new Elisa with a Banana Republic jacket, Jcrew necklace and skirt and nameless top.


----------



## cts900

my loveliest *erin*: Those tights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am completely smitten. 

*wanna*: You always look fab and the color of your skirt is lovely.


----------



## erinmiyu

*wanna* you look great! i agree the skirt is a really nice color (especially since all i see is dark in the fall/wintertime)

thanks, *cts*!  the tights were a tjmaxx find of my favorite brand, trasparenze. i was psyched to find them cheap because mytights still has them full-price.

http://www.mytights.com/us/trasparenze-sebille-tights.html


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you so much.....off I go!


----------



## BattyBugs

A little bit of sexy with your LBD,* Erin*. You look great.
I love the way your Elisa look on you, *Wanna*. Boy, I'm glad I don't work in the office with you. You always look so nice...you'd put me to shame every day (or maybe inspire me, most likely).


----------



## dnb020060

*Erin* Love those tights... that website had such fun looks on it as well
*Wanna* Nice pop of color there!


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks *cl addict*!!

Thanks *Sassy Sarah*!! I love your outfit with the Peacock Biancas!!

Thank you *phiphi*!!

Thank you so much *fieryfashionist*! How sweet! And nice look too!! I *need* that Blue Chanel bag!! So gorgeous!!

Thank you *Battybugs*!!

Thanks *Erin*!! How kind of you!! I love your outfit too, especially the patterned stockings!! 

Thanks *wannaprada*!!  Fab outfit...what a great office look!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the pop of green *Wanna*!


----------



## SassySarah

phi - thank you!  The show was hilarious, she's very dirty live :lolots:
Batty - I love these leggings/pants so much I now have 2 pair!
erin - thank you!  Love your look with the tights!
wanna - love the Elisas!
MJ - thank you!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Fiery-You look stunning....as always! Love your blue flap
Sassy-HOT......and perfect! I know you laughed through all of Chelsea
MJ.....Fabulous! The Piros look amazing on you
Erin......Tight twins! I bought a couple of different pairs at TJM recently.....now I feel the NEED to wear mine this week
Wanna.....You always surprise me with the way you can make a work ensemble......WORK!(insert smiley doing the double snaps!)......So fresh and fun!


----------



## IceyDiva

Thanks Everyone!! *Jonathan*, *Erin*, *Bella* ( Yes, I got it now!! ), *Wanna*, *CTS*, *Batty* (Lol @ munchkin size!!)    

*Fiery*- Thanks so much!! I'm really loving your look. That Blue Chanel is TDF!!! I need that in my life!! 
*Sassy*- Love those Peacock's!! 
*MJ*- Hott!! I want those Piros!! 
*Erin*- Love your Pic!! You look great! I really  your tights!! Im gonna do a look like that very soon!! 
*Wanna*- I love thos Elisa's!! The whole look is total office fab!! I love the color of your skirt especially!! Your always knocking them dead at your office!!


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* You look great. Love the tights!
*wanna, *What a great outfit. You always look so put together!


----------



## Theren

Erin those tights are so hot!


----------



## LornaLou

You ladies look amazing


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone looks lovely! 

Here are my glitter titis with Marc Jacobs dress, along with my hot arm candy at a wedding Saturday night.


----------



## MDM

*Dezy*, you and your arm candy look amazing!  Oh, and I totally want to steal that mirror behind you.  :ninja:


----------



## Aniski

erin you look great!  Love those tights!
wanna - great outfit as always!
Dezy - fabulous as always!


----------



## dnb020060

*Dezy* Fantastic!


----------



## authenticplease

Dezy.....you look fantastically HOT!  And your 'arm candy'...........perfect couple


----------



## mal

*dezy*, Love the shoes of course, and that dress is gorgeous!!! The other accessory ain't bad either


----------



## Theren

Dezy you two are adorible!!! Beautiful outfit@


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous *Dezy*, you both look gorgeous! I am certain your arm candy couldn't take his eyes off your titi's....


----------



## BattyBugs

Dezy, you & your handsome arm candy look fabulous.


----------



## BattyBugs

A friend of mine is in town with her husband for a few days, so I picked her up and we had girl time.

BCBG Tunic top
BCBG Pants (not really leggings, they have a zipper at the back waist & are so comfy).
LV Eden Speedy
CL Camel Suede Belle Booties - These are fast becoming my go-to booties, this fall.


----------



## BattyBugs

I should have found a better angle for that photo, but I was trying to sneak it in, while in the purse salon at NM. At least it isn't a movie theater bathroom photo, for a change. :lolots:


----------



## PANda_USC

*sassy*, love the top! Looking sexy!

*MJ*, VAVA VOOM!! And those Piros are beautiful too, hehe

*erin*, beautiful noir outfit!

*wanna*, effortlessly chic!

*dezy*, looking very elegant+lovely with your hubster!

*batty*, you look fab dear! Hope you had fun "girl time"


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Dezy:* You and your hubby are so cute together!  You are beautiful as always.

*Batty:* You look fantastic!


----------



## PANda_USC

In mycustom-strassed Clic Clacs..this was right before I fell down a small flight of stairs and lightly sprained my left leg...-__-
*
Panda=klutz*


----------



## BattyBugs

Panda, you look so pretty. I'm sorry you sprained your leg.


----------



## dnb020060

*Batty* You are working it! Those would be my go to booties (if I owned em!)
*Panda* The only bad thing in that post is that you hurt yourself! Love the draping


----------



## Aniski

Batty - you look great!
Panda - ouch!  I hope your ankle isn't too bad!  Love the clic clacs!  And the dress!


----------



## lkrp123

*Dezy:* I love, love, love, love your dress!!!! Navy is a beautiful color for you!! and your titis!! (he he he!!!!) Perfect look!!! 

*Batty:* I looooooooove your pants/leggings!!!!! They look super cute AND comfy! 

*Panda*: OH NO! I hope you are OK! At least you looked good while falling!


----------



## BattyBugs

dnb, Aniski & lkrp.


----------



## medicbean

*Panda* - love the outfit - the dress is gorgeous!! so sorry about your ankle though
xx


----------



## phiphi

*dezy* - you are so pretty - you and DH are always so cute together!
*batty* - love the whole look - hope you had a great time with your friend!
*panda* -  you look amazing!! but poor panda!! i hope you are feeling better.


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: You and DH are always so stunning. What a great color that is for you! 

*batty*: Fierce and fabulous batty....I love it when you post.

*panda*: My pretty panda! It is so nice to see you! You look lovely; the draping on your dress is delicious. I am so sad to hear about your fall, how ya feelin'?


----------



## CelticLuv

*Panda*, love the outfit! The dress is adorable, who's it by?
I hope your ankle is feeling better!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Panda:* great outfit and I am so sorry you sprained your ankle!


----------



## PANda_USC

*batty, medic, phiphi, dnb, aniski, duke*, thank you so much!! I'm feeling a little better but it's not 100%. I may have to get x-rays because it still feels strange to walk on.

*celtic*, thank you! I highly recommend the tunic. It's by COVET and sold at Urban Outfitters. You can wear it many different ways, ^_^.

*cts*, thank you! I've missed you and your sweetness!! ::huggles::


----------



## calisurf

dezy, batty, panda:  beautiful!!!

love seeing the out and about pics


----------



## *MJ*

*Dezy *you look gorgeous! Your Titis are TDF!! Makes me regret selling mine!

*Batty *I love your whole look, and your Eden Speedy is positively

Thanks *Panda!! * What a fab outfit!! I just adore the Clic Clacs!! Sorry to hear about your leg...hope it gets better soon!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mdm- *thank you! I know, the mirrors were all over the banquet hall I wanted to steal them all! 

*ani, dnb,authentic,mal,theren- *thank you all so much! 

*bella- *LOL thank you! 

*batty- *thank you! and you look so stylish on your shopping trip, love the belle booties on you! 

*duke- *thank you! 

*panda- *thank you! and you look great, love your clic clacs, hope your ankle is better 

*lkrp, phiphi,cts,calisurf,MJ- *thank you all so much!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

It's been awhile since I've posted. Work/Harry Potter private screening 

outfit pic with and without my DVF jacket. VS top, BCBG leggings, New Simples.


----------



## cts900

^^You look lovely. The VS top is TDF!

*Panda*:  Get those x-rays, girl. Take care of yourself!


----------



## BattyBugs

I appreciate the sweet comments:* phi, cts, panda, cali, mj, Dezy*.

Crazzee: The DVF jacket is nice. You look so stylish. Aren't BCBG leggings/pants the best? 

FYI ladies, the LV Boutique in the NM store at Northpark Center, Dallas, has 1 Eden Speedy left. It is in the Peche colorway.


----------



## clothingguru

*dez:* Love the dress! Love the Shoes!!! Love it all! You look gorgeous as always hun 
*wanna*: Beautiful look! 
*panda:* OH NO your porr ankle!!! Well...your back in action now and look amazing! I always Love your outfits woman! And im drooling over that Pink Hermes! 
*batty:* HOT HOT! Love everything you paired the booties with!
*crazze:* You look amazing! Love that outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Crazzee*, love the top!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*PANda*, you look gorgeous, love your bag!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today to the Office...

VS Blazer
Nude H&M Tank
Dark Denim Joe's Leggings
Rebecca Minkoff Noir MAM
Jessy Boots


----------



## babyontheway

Meow- Bella your kitty in the background is sooo cute!  I love the jessie's!  My twin sister has them, but she has a slightly smaller foot than I do, so we can't really share themush:
And of course you look as pretty as ever


----------



## babyontheway

I always forget how great the new simples look on!  The top and shoes= sexy mama


crazzee_shopper said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted. Work/Harry Potter private screening
> 
> outfit pic with and without my DVF jacket. VS top, BCBG leggings, New Simples.



Panda- your custom strassed CC are very unique!  I love them!  I agree that tunic is very cute.  Hope your ankle is better by now- if not, you may have to give up the heels for a bit


PANda_USC said:


> In mycustom-strassed Clic Clacs..this was right before I fell down a small flight of stairs and lightly sprained my left leg...-__-
> *
> Panda=klutz*


----------



## babyontheway

Somehow I ended up going backwards through this thread...

Dezy- you and your man are hot!  The shoes get lost


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks lovely!
> 
> Here are my glitter titis with Marc Jacobs dress, along with my hot arm candy at a wedding Saturday night.



Batty- you look perfect for a girls night out- I am sure you enjoyed yourself.  Love how the boots are so versatile


BattyBugs said:


> A friend of mine is in town with her husband for a few days, so I picked her up and we had girl time.
> 
> BCBG Tunic top
> BCBG Pants (not really leggings, they have a zipper at the back waist & are so comfy).
> LV Eden Speedy
> CL Camel Suede Belle Booties - These are fast becoming my go-to booties, this fall.


----------



## BellaShoes

babyontheway said:


> Meow- *Bella your kitty in the background* is sooo cute!  I love the jessie's!  My twin sister has them, but she has a slightly smaller foot than I do, so we can't really share themush:
> And of course you look as pretty as ever



Thank you! My boy was very curious as to what I was doing...


----------



## *MJ*

*crazee *- Great look!! I love that top!! 

*Bella *- SMOKIN' HOT!! The boots really make the outfit!! Nice Kitty too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you MJ!


----------



## dnb020060

crazzee_shopper said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted. Work/Harry Potter private screening
> 
> outfit pic with and without my DVF jacket. VS top, BCBG leggings, New Simples.



Gorgeous top!








BellaShoes said:


> Today to the Office...
> 
> VS Blazer
> Nude H&M Tank
> Dark Denim Joe's Leggings
> Rebecca Minkoff Noir MAM
> Jessy Boots



HAWT!!!! Love those Boots


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks dnb!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella*: I Love the blazer paired with the jessica boots!!! Classy! You look SMOKIN! (The more i see those boots on you the more i want them!)


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella,* Super hot!! You have incredible style!


----------



## cts900

You never cease to amaze and delight us.  A *Bella* outfit post always makes my day .


----------



## jeninvan

BellaShoes said:


> Today to the Office...
> 
> VS Blazer
> Nude H&M Tank
> Dark Denim Joe's Leggings
> Rebecca Minkoff Noir MAM
> Jessy Boots


loving the whole outfit bella...gorgeous


----------



## kima976

BellaShoes said:


> Today to the Office...
> 
> VS Blazer
> Nude H&M Tank
> Dark Denim Joe's Leggings
> Rebecca Minkoff Noir MAM
> Jessy Boots


* Bella*, you look FAB!!! Can't believe this is *WORK* clothes!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Bella - great look with the Jessies!


----------



## NANI1972

*Panda*- ouch hope your ok! But i'm sure you looked HOT falling down the stairs.

*Sassy*- Looking hot in those tights!

*Dessy*- You and your arm candy are fabulous!

*Bella-* Beautiful, as always.

Sorry I'm sure I missed a lot of you ladies but I'm soooo far behind in this thread. Forgive me?


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> *Bella*: I Love the blazer paired with the jessica boots!!! Classy! You look SMOKIN! (The more i see those boots on you the more i want them!)



Thank you *CG*, the funny thing is.. my Jessy boots get so many compliments each time I wear them too! Men and women alike just love them! If you can still find them, I would recommend getting them...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much for ll of your sweet comments *jonathan, cts, jenin, sassy* and *nani*!


----------



## erinmiyu

i am so far behind! thanks for all the kind words, everyone!

*dezy* - the titis are so glamorous! you and your arm candy look great 
fabulous, *batty*! if i had those boots they'd be a go-to for me, too 
*panda* - LOVE! so sorry about your fall, though! the strassing on those shoes is fantastic.
*crazee* - LUCKY! i'm dying to go see it but have to wait for tomorrow. your outfit is super cute!
*bella* - very chic! i always love your outfits


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Bella* - you look beautiful. Those boots are TDF!

Thank you *cts, batty, Bella, CG, babyontheway, dnb, and erin*! Would you believe the top is actually a part of a 2 piece PJ set? When I wore it to bed one time, df thought I was wearing regular clothes to sleep. hahaha.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*crazzee-*great look! love your patent simples! 

*cg- *thanks sweets! 

*bella- *you look sooooooo hot! what necklace is that? love it! hmmmm Jessy boots might be very good for me at work, since the red sole doesn't show 

*nani- *thank you!!!

*erin- *thank you so much!


----------



## roussel

Dezy you always look so classy and chic at the same time.  
Batty I can't blame you on those Belle booties, I love mine too.  They are classic
Poor Panda I hope you are feeling better. I love that dress! Who is it by?  
Crazee love that top on you
Always looking hot lovely Bella!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *CG*, the funny thing is.. my Jessy boots get so many compliments each time I wear them too! Men and women alike just love them! If you can still find them, I would recommend getting them...


... On the look out!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazzee*, looking very lovely and chic!
*
bella*, good God woman...how I wish I had your height and figure...you are looking fabulous!

*roussel*, meow, it's by COVET and it comes in black, brown or silver! Sold at Urban Outfitters! I highly recommend it!


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> *Panda*- ouch hope your ok! But i'm sure you looked HOT falling down the stairs.
> 
> *Sassy*- Looking hot in those tights!
> 
> *Dessy*- You and your arm candy are fabulous!
> 
> *Bella-* Beautiful, as always.
> 
> Sorry I'm sure I missed a lot of you ladies but I'm soooo far behind in this thread. Forgive me?


 
I forgot *crazzee*- Love your outfit crazzee! I'm sure a burlap sack would look great on you though!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look like a model, *Bella*! I love the way the color of your boots seems to match the cuffs on your jacket.

Thank you, erin & roussel.


----------



## BellaShoes

Awwwww, thanks *batty*!


----------



## yousofine

At Lady Gaga in Malmö last night.

Wear a Lady Gaga-style dress with big shoulders and a lot of sparkle 
My lovely Nitoinimoi.


----------



## ceseeber

Yousofine you look fabulous!


----------



## Elsie87

*Yousofine:* You look FAB!!!! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Elsie87

For going out tonight:







Mexx tunic dress, Miss Etam trousers, H&M ring, Chanel Le Marais flap and my beloved peacock patent Pigalles.


Close up of the dress:


----------



## ceseeber

Elsie, what a great color coordinated outfit! I hope you have a fabulous time going out tonight!


----------



## cts900

*yousofine*: Perfect for Gaga! Fabulous.

*elsie*: I adore the entire look, head to toe.


----------



## phiphi

*yousofine* - what a fun gaga concert outfit!
*elsie* - so chic!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *Erin*!  Love your outfit... a black dress with fun tights is SO chic! 

*MJ* - You're welcome!!   Yes, you do haha... it's amazing!!

*authentic* - Aww, thanks so much! 

*Icey -* You're welcome!   Yes haha, I think everyone needs that flap... bleu roi is amazing!

*dezy* - You look amazing!!   You and your DH make one hell of a hot couple!

*Panda/G* - You look fabulous!!  The color of that Birkin is TDF, as are the strassed Clic Clacs (and I think I need that tunic/dress)!!  So sorry to hear about your ankle, ahh... I hope it's on its way to healing (go get that x-ray asap)! 

*Bella* - Phew, talk about hot!   What a fabulous office look... I'm lovin' the Jessy boots on you!

*crazzee* - Love the outfit!!  Black patent new simples are so sexy, ahh!

*yousofine* - What a perfect look for a Lady Gaga concert... love the purple tights!

*Elsie* - I love all of the shades of blue... they work beautifully together and you look fab!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Heading out (well, I was already wearing this earlier to shop/browse haha) to bowl/hang out (seriously haven't bowled in ages)! 

Bronzey-plummy ATL (Ann Taylor Loft) cardi (I love the metallic foil treatment), random beigey nude skirt (!!!) I found from years ago (turned it into an impromptu tube top, haha ), J Brand skinnies (Ink), two necklaces (one is bronze/pearl from JC Penney the other is more rose gold/crystal, etc. from ATL), Chanel Khaki Baby Cabas and my camel kid 100 simples!


----------



## BellaShoes

What a fabulous group of ladies!!

*Yousofine*, love your gaga outfit, perfect!

*Elsie*, fabulous top!

*fiery*.... always fabulous, beautifully put together!

Thank you so much *fiery*... I love my jessy's!


----------



## BattyBugs

Awesome outfit, *yousofine*!
I love the color of your top, *Elsie*.
What a great color on your cardi, *Fiery*.


----------



## kittenslingerie

*fieryfashionist* LOVE seeing your baby cabas, I miss mine! Great outfit.


----------



## Elephanta

Me & my favourite egoutina boots


----------



## wannaprada

Please forgive me as I am super behind, but I want to give a big  to the following for the kind, kind words:  cts, erin, batty, dnb, mj, bella, sassy, authentic, icey, jonathan, aniski, panda, and clothingguru.  You all inspire me to look my best, particularly in my CLs!


----------



## laurenam

*Elephanta*, I _neeeed_ that sweater!


----------



## wannaprada

Again, I'm super behind but I just had to comment on the following:
*dezy*:  Loved your outfit you wore to the wedding!
*Batty*:  you always look great and the outfit you wore while your friend was in town was no exception.  Love the LV, by the way!
*Panda*:  Sorry you sprained your leg, but you looked fab as usual!
*crazee*:  Super hot outfit!  Love it!
*Bella*:  I LOVE the boots!  The entire outfit is super chic and sexy!
*elephanta*:  Nice!


----------



## wannaprada

Here's an outfit I wore to work last week.  David Meister dress, jcrew belt, with my declics:


----------



## BellaShoes

*elephanta*..... I LOOOOOOOOOVE the black stud Egoutinas!!

*wanna,* thank you and you look fabulous!


----------



## Elephanta

laurenam said:


> *Elephanta*, I _neeeed_ that sweater!


I'll tell you the secret  This sweater is actually handmade - my friend Mary made it for me


----------



## Elephanta

wannaprada, BellaShoes - thank you


----------



## Dukeprincess

*elephanta:* You look fierce!  

*wanna:* Love the DM dress and Declics!  So classic and chic!

*yousofine:* Great Gaga outfit!  

*Elsie:* Perfection!

*Fiery:* I love the entire look (but then I always do).


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the black stud Egotina's, *Elephanta*.
*Wanna*, you always look so gorgeous when dressed for work. I'd love to see your weekend/going out looks.

Thank you for your kind words, Wanna.


----------



## laurenam

Elephanta said:


> I'll tell you the secret  This sweater is actually handmade - my friend Mary made it for me


 
I must meet your friend!! Lol!


----------



## Jönathan

*wanna,* as always totally gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

*fiery*: You look, as you always do, fabulous and chic. I am soooo into the skirt-turned-impromptu-tube-top look. Brilliant! 

*Elephanta*: Totally fierce! 

*wanna*: Do you ever have a bad fasion day? You look lovely as ever!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thank you *dez, roussel, panda, nani, fiery, wanna* 

*yousofine* - perfect outfit for Lady Gaga. How was the concert?
*elsie* - great look!
*fiery* - LOVE! Your outfit is so chic yet romantic...loving the top!
*Elephanta* - totally fierce!
*wanna* - so chic and classic! great look!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone just wanted to quickly share my H & M score paired with my Alti Strass 160mm


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^ !!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*fiery:*You look lovely ! I love the camel simples on you!
*yousofine:* Awesome look for the concert!
*elsie*:Very pretty outfit 
*elephanta*: Love the egoutina boots!!!!!!!! 
*Adctd: *OMG hot woman! I love the 2 dresses!!!! BUT that yellow one STOPS my heart! You look amazing in them! 
*wanna:* That dress looks divine on you!


----------



## CelticLuv

Beautiful!!! I    both dresses (both from H&M?) and the Alti's are TDF!


----------



## phiphi

*elephanta* - love how you styled the egoutinas!
*wanna* - you are just SO chic!
*addctd* - oohh awesome scores! i love that shade of yellow on you!


----------



## yousofine

Thank you all! 

The Gaga concert was amazing!

*adctd2onlnshpng*: You make me wanna get the yellow dress tomorrow... It looks PERFECT on you. Really much better than on the models.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*adctd* that yellow dress looks FABULOUSSS on you!! love the shoes too!


----------



## clothingguru

Here is my NEW HL dress and my Lady Peeps in cranberry


----------



## shockboogie

Love the HL + CL combo, clothingguru!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*CG*


----------



## Jönathan

*clothing,* You look amazing!


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you SOOO much *Jonathan*, *redbottomlover* and *shock*


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy hotness! *Adtcd*, your HM scores are fabulous!

*CG*, woman, you are perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wore my Metallika's again today along with my new LV Sprouse Scarf


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella*, Absolute perfection...you look amazing!!
*
Clothing,* I know this is a second comment, but I can't help myself. 
That Herve Leger looks incredible on you!! I absolutely love the colors and the Cranberry Lady Peeps look amazing with it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *jonathan*!


----------



## bling*lover

*Adtcd*: WOW you look amazing in both.
*CG*: gorgeous your lady peeps go really well with your HL.
*Bella*: gorgeous as always!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Adctd*: I absolutely love the yellow dress. 
*clothing*: Beautiful combo.
*Bella*: Gorgeous LV scarf. Love the booties.


----------



## clothingguru

*jonathan*:  You made my day J!!!! Thank you so much! I really LOVE it! 
*bella:*  You are way too sweet! XO. Love your outfit! I LOVE that scarf! 
*blinglover:* Thanks so much 
*batty:* Thank you


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

_Thank you _
*Crazee*
*CG*- OMG I LOVE that freakin dresssssssss n your smokin!! ahhhh to be young again 
*Celtic* - yes they are Lanvin for H & M 
*Phi
yousofine
Redbottomlover
Bella*- you look amazing as always and love the stephen sprouse scarf 
*blinglover
& Batty
:tpfrox:

*


----------



## savvysgirl

*A*, you look fabulous in those dresses. I would love to have gotten the yellow one,its seriously stunning! You've just made me feel in love with my Altis again 

*CG*, I love your HL. Beautiful colour. And it looks perfect teamed with your LPs. 

*Bella*, perfect as ever. I want to treat myself to a scarf!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

savvysgirl said:


> *A*, you look fabulous in those dresses. I would love to have gotten the yellow one,its seriously stunning! You've just made me feel in love with my Altis again
> 
> *CG*, I love your HL. Beautiful colour. And it looks perfect teamed with your LPs.
> 
> *Bella*, perfect as ever. I want to treat myself to a scarf!




Thank you *Savvy *OMG Alti strass 160 pump is my FAVORITE  out of all my CLs even though they are 1 size too big :lolots: they go with so many of my cocktail dresses  you can NOT sell yours ever


----------



## Pimbi77

Elephanta said:


> Me & my favourite egoutina boots




Amazing outfit. Love everything from earrings to bag.
Would you mind me asking where did you get that sweater and those skull hoops?
Thank you...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*yousofine- *you look great! we are Nito cousins! 

*elsie- *chanel and CL what more can I ask for, gorgeous! 

*fiery- *lovely as always!

*elephanta- *WOW I love your outfit! I was debating over egoutinas before, but now I think I want!!!

*wanna- *thank you so much! you look great!

*adctd- *love the yellow Lanvin!!!!

*cg- *HOT HOT HOT!!!! OMG R, I love your new HL dress and it goes perfectly with the Lady Peeps! 

*Bella- *oh bella....you're killing me. LOVE the LV scarf


----------



## phiphi

*cg* - love the HL on you and with the lady peeps! gorgeous combo!
*bella* - such a great combination of chic and strong. love it!


----------



## clothingguru

*adctd:* Thank you so much! You are way way too sweet *A*   But in regards to the young thing: YOU are a CRAZY foo!!! You look AMAZING ...and in these pics i swear you look mid 20's!!! And i honestly don't even know how old you are! XX

*savvy:* Thank you sweets! It does match my LP's very nicely  

*dez:*  Im getting more addicted to HL's now!(They make everything look good) hehe. Thank you so much for your sweet comment *A*! XO 

*phiphi:* Thank you hun! I really love it with my PEEPS


----------



## igorark

clothingguru, you are such a gorgeous lady.....

Complimenti


----------



## clothingguru

*igorark*:Grazie Bella! Io sonno Italiana Anche! (I dont spell it very good keep that in mind. hehe) La mia famiglia habitano a roma! 

Ok now back to English...  you are far too kind ! Thank you for those sweet words that made my day And welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## Elsie87

*Fiery:* Loooove your outfit; just perfect! 

*Elephanta:* Fabulous top and boots!

*wanna:* Very chic!

*adcted:* You look amazing! Love your dresses!

*CG:* Just fabulous! 

*Bella:* Very pretty! Love the scarf!


----------



## PANda_USC

*CG*, looking hot!! And we're dress twinnies!! That is definitely one of my fave HL dresses, ^_^

*bella*, always so effortlessly chic! And we're scarf twinnies!! Don't you love the LV leopard print scarves?


----------



## cts900

*adctd*! that color is TDF!  you look incredibly chic.

*CG*: i still cannot get over that dress. it kills me.

*Bella*: always perfect in every detail.  always.


----------



## clothingguru

*Panda*: Thank you hun! I am sooo happy i finally got my hands on it! I was searching for a year for it  YAY to dress twins! 

*cts:*  I  You! And i cannot stop staring at the dress every time i walk into my room! The color combo is just TDF! Im so happy i finally found it! 

*elsie:* Thank you


----------



## Elephanta

Pimbi77 said:


> Amazing outfit. Love everything from earrings to bag.
> Would you mind me asking where did you get that sweater and those skull hoops?
> Thank you...



Concerning the skull hoops - it's Alexander McQueen, I bought them in January from the official website 
As for the sweater, it's handmade, my friend made it for me 


Thank you everyone for the compliments


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ms *cts*..... :kiss:


----------



## cts900

*bella* and *CG*:  I write the truth.


----------



## clothingguru

^And we love you for that :kiss:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Bella*


----------



## *Magdalena*

clothingguru said:


> Here is my NEW HL dress and my Lady Peeps in cranberry


 
Jesus Christ girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you just gave me a heart attack!!!  smokin' hottttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOve the HL


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

LL- Love your dress and shoes


----------



## clothingguru

*Magdalena* said:


> Jesus Christ girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you just gave me a heart attack!!!  smokin' hottttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOve the HL



I Love U!!! haha! And miss you on here! 
You make me Blush!!!! Thanks sooo much hun! You are way to sweet 
I love it too


----------



## Pimbi77

Elephanta said:


> Concerning the skull hoops - it's Alexander McQueen, I bought them in January from the official website
> As for the sweater, it's handmade, my friend made it for me
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the compliments




Thanks for your fast answer. It looks like that the hoops are no longer on the Website, but now that I know, I will search for them,cause I love everything with skulls!
And the sweater...I wish I had a friend like you!!
The sweater it's just awesoooooooooooooooooome!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Me today:








Close up of the dress and the boots:







Mango dress, New Look leggings, H&M belt, Vintage silver cuff and black Piros.


----------



## surlygirl

just went back a few pages, and have to say that you ladies are, as always, looking fabulous! truly inspiring style, as i often struggle with wearing some of my shoes. it's good to see all of the different looks from around the world!

*elsie *- love the dress with the piros! i've only thought to wear mine with skinny jeans/pants, so thanks for giving me another great option!

*bella *- when don't you look amazing?!! i'm sure you must inspire your female co-workers to step their game up, as the kids say!!! 

*clothingguru *- such a great combination! i love the shades of pink on your dress!

*adtcd *- wow!!! loving the h&m lanvin dresses on you ... they both look fantastic!!!

*wanna *- i have to ask you this, too ... when don't you look completely chic and stylish??! such a great, classic look! love it.

*Elephanta *- such a cool outfit! the boots are perfect with your top and bag!


----------



## icecreamom

Everybody looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## phiphi

*elsie* - that's a great outfit!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Elsie* you look too cute. i love that dress on you. you have such style.


----------



## legaldiva

*Elsie*--I have a pair of Piros on their way to me; thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elsie*, I want your shoes!!! AHH! Lovely boho outfit, ^_^


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *surly*!!

*Elsie*, fabulous!! I am wearing my Piros today too!!!!! First outing....


----------



## BellaShoes

Seems like trend today.... off to the office in my Piro's!

Vince sweater
Joes jean leggings
Manila Grace Scarf
Rebecca Minkoff MAM
PIROS!


----------



## roussel

ya ya ya! piros day for me too!  lovin' all the piros outfit ladies.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Bella*, I want your Piros!! You look all snuggly and warm, ^_^


----------



## Elsie87

*Bella*: Yay! You look fab with your Piros (LOVE that colour); great look!

*Surly, Ice, phiphi, RedBottomLover, legaldiva, Panda, Bella* and *roussel*: Thank you for the sweet words! You ladies make my day!


----------



## icecreamom

*Bella* I want your MAM  (I got the email about the RM Sale...It sounds big, hope I don't get dissapointed)


----------



## phiphi

love the piros *bella*! (and everything else, top to bottom!)


----------



## clothingguru

*bella:* I love that scarf! Looks like im going to be needd to get me some scarfs since im drooling all over yours! And i love the outfit and piros...

*surly:* Thank you very much! 

*elsie:* Very nice outfit with the piros.


----------



## HandbagBandit

guccigal07 said:


> here is the pic that photog took...the official pic


 
Looks like the photographer was more focused on your legs than your shoes, but can you blame him? I wish mine were that lean.


----------



## HandbagBandit

sassyphoenix said:


> *SLCsocialite* - Love the wedges!! Cute photos.
> *roussel* - That dress is sooooo cute. Great outfit!!
> *pws22* - I like the way you wore your Poseidons. Fab!!
> 
> 
> Silly photo but the mirrors weren't getting a good shot. Me in *Fuxia Eel Lady Claude*, before heading out to the bar last night. Lakers fans were way outnumbered but it made the victory so much sweeter!!


 

Very cute paired with a jersey!!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Bella*, I love your Piros. I need to find a pair in my size!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you, thank you ladies!!! Thank you *panda, elsie, CG, icreceam* (on my *MAM*!) and shaine!

*CG*, I picked up my Manila Grace scarf in Northern Italy in September, it is so wonderful on!  

*roussel*!! Where's your Piro pic lady!


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella,* nice outfit, you look gorgeous as usual!


----------



## wannaprada

*Bella, Duke, Batty (I wear jeans/sneakers/boots on the weekend ), Jonathan, cts (I have plenty of bad days ), crazzee, clothingguru, phiphi, dezy, elsie, and surly (I don't look so chic on the weekends when I'm with my little ones )*
*adctd*:  LOVE the HM scores!
*clothingguru*:   Smoking hot in the HL dress!
*Bella*:  LOVE the LV scarf and I soo need those Piro's!
*Elsie*: I love the entire outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *jonathan* and *wanna*!


----------



## HandbagBandit

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's mine....


 

Super hot outfit!!


----------



## clothingguru

*wanna:* Thank you so much hun! 

*Bella:* OF COARSE you did! Everything that comes from Italy is GORGEOUS!  Cant wait to go back and stock up again!


----------



## HandbagBandit

shockboogie said:


> Mandalay dress with my *Nude Patent Very Prives*


 
These look great together!!!!!


----------



## HandbagBandit

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just got back from our annual trip to La Jolla, the only CLs I took were my Lavender Gerissimos so they had many photo ops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hubby being silly


 
Love that polish!


----------



## HandbagBandit

LouboutinHottie said:


> Me at my 8th grade grad with my friend, I'm the blonde one.


 
Aren't you a sophisticated little lady! So stylish so young. I wish I were that way when I was your age!


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> *Bella:* OF COARSE you did! *Everything that comes from Italy is GORGEOUS!*  Cant wait to go back and stock up again!



 The scarf came from Intra in the Northern Lakes... I actually passed on it the first time I tried it on but found myself right back in the shop about an hour later buying it


----------



## clothingguru

^ hahaha! That is too funny! I do that all the time! Its good you got it otherwise you wouldn't have been able to stop thinking about it! That happened to me with a GORGEOUS Missoni dress i was going to buy that was on SALE for $1600.00! Still crazy pricey but any who i wanted it sooo bad and i passed on it and on the plane ride home i couldnt stop thinking about it....well i have never been able to stop thinking about it and searching for it  So since then...I (try to) buy everything i think about! hahahaha :lolots:


----------



## HandbagBandit

noah8077 said:


> A little *naked* friend inspired me to get dressed up and post a picture
> 
> Express Top
> Rodarte for Target Skirt
> Black Decolletes
> Stella & Dot Bracelet & Ring


 
Great outfit. I absolutely LOVE that bracelet.


----------



## HandbagBandit

immashoesaddict said:


> Finallyyyyyy getting around to post outfit pics
> 
> Mimco Headband , red satin clutch and necklace
> Temt Dress
> Portmans Belt
> Fossil watch
> Lova tuxedo pigalle 100


 
What a cute dress! I'll have to see if they sale anything by the in the US.


----------



## HandbagBandit

DC-Cutie said:


> work outfit wearing gray flannel decolettes


 
This whole outfit and shoe pairing is beyond cute! Cute in a MAJOR way!


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> ^ hahaha! That is too funny! I do that all the time! Its good you got it otherwise you wouldn't have been able to stop thinking about it! That happened to me with a GORGEOUS Missoni dress i was going to buy that was on SALE for $1600.00! Still crazy pricey but any who i wanted it sooo bad and i passed on it and on the plane ride home i couldnt stop thinking about it....well i have never been able to stop thinking about it and searching for it  So since then...I (try to) buy everything i think about! hahahaha :lolots:



Mmmmmm, Missoni! I grabbed two Missoni Scarves at the Duty Free in Milan, Milpensa!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella:* Those scarfs were GORGEOUS!!! Gosh i love Italy!


----------



## siserilla

Metropark dress and oxblood biancas


----------



## YaYa3

you look ADORABLE, *sis!*  beautiful pic, too!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Siserilla* you look gorgeous! Love the dress and of course the shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sis! Fabulous photo! Fabulous!


----------



## authenticplease

Stunning, Sis!  Love the background too


----------



## cts900

*elsie*: Love your belt! Great look.

*bella*: The scarf/sweater combo is killer.  Your legs are the very best accessory....they look even better than those piros .

*sis*: Your photo is so full of spirit and you look lovely!


----------



## phiphi

*sis* you look stunning - and that million dollar smile of yours!


----------



## Elsie87

*Siserilla:* Beautiful!!! Go team oxblood (also wearing my oxblood VPs today)!

Thanks for the sweet comments everyone!


----------



## Elsie87

Going to a college ball tonight:



















Jake's @ P&C gown, Morgan shrug, H&M ring, my grandma's pearl necklace , Chanel croc embossed satin reissue and my oxblood glitter VPs.



By the way, the stains are on the mirror and not on the dress...


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sis!* You look stunning and I've missed you! 

*Elsie:*  I bet your college classmates were like


----------



## icecreamom

*Sis* and *Elsie* You ladies look gorgeous! Hope you had fun partying!


----------



## siserilla

Thank you *YaYa3*! You're so sweet. 

Thank you *RedBottomLover, BellaShoes, authentic, cts900, phiphi, icecreamom* for all of your sweet comments! :

Thanks *Elsie*! I never knew I'd get so much wear out of my oxbloods. They are one of my favorite pairs. 

*Duke*, I've missed you too! I really need to come around more often!


----------



## Miss T.

Everyone in this thread looks so glamorous! 

*siserilla* and *Elsie*, you look beautiful, I hope you both had fun!


----------



## Theren

wow gatta catch up. Ladies you all look incredible!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> *bella*: The scarf/sweater combo is killer.  Your legs are the very best accessory....they look even better than those piros .



Thanks *cts*! With the scarf/sweater colors, I could have gone with my Piros or my purple suede babels!


----------



## BellaShoes

What a gorgeous dress *Elsie*, the oxbloods are perfect!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *cts*! With the scarf/sweater colors, I could have gone with my Piros or my purple suede babels!



That would have been pretty scrumptious .

*Elsie*: Love the dress with that shrug.  You look great! Hope it was a ball worthy of such a lovely lady .


----------



## wannaprada

*sis and elsie you ladies look beautiful!*


----------



## peppamint

*Sis*, you look perfect! Your dress is pretty, and so is your face (okay, I know that sounded weird. What I mean is that you're really pretty!)

*Elsie*, I love your vibe! I'm a big fan of the "classic" vibe for evening, because it's just so pretty and elegant and gorgeous! And how appropriate for a ball!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> Seems like trend today.... off to the office in my Piro's!
> 
> Vince sweater
> Joes jean leggings
> Manila Grace Scarf
> Rebecca Minkoff MAM
> PIROS!



I LOVE this outfit. It looks so stylish and comfy!


----------



## siserilla

Thank you *Miss T., wanna*, and *peppamint*!!


----------



## Louboufan

Wow, both are H&M? The black dress is nice adctd!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*elsie- *you look great! 

*bella- *simply fabulous!!!

*sis- *so festive, you look fab! 

*elsie- *gorgeous!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here are my 3 looks from this week

Thanksgiving: wearing my black decolletes with DVF blouse, Banana Republic slacks and Dior boston bag.






Black Friday shopping: wearing my alti boots with DVF blouse, Gap jeans, Gray studded leather jacker from Nordstrom and Chanel Jumbo





Wedding Saturday night: wearing my black suede altadamas with cobalt blue dress from Nordstrom.


----------



## jeNYC

Wearing my black YoYos






Wearing my nude decollete





Wearing my DIY volcano strass flats


----------



## Jönathan

*Dezy, *You look gorgeous! All three outfits are amazing! I really love your style! 

*jeNYC, * You look stunning.


----------



## clothingguru

*jeNYC*: Love the dresses on you!! And the shoes of coarse  
*dez:* You look gorgeous as usual!  Love the CHANEL...  and i love that jacket!
*elsie*: Very lovely look! Love the glitters
*sis:* You look great! LOVE the outfit!


----------



## Jerrica

Jenyc you look fab!  Dezyner you always look so which


----------



## cts900

*jeNYC*: Your dresses look dynamite on you. 

*dezy*: The cobalt blue is gorgeous, love the Dior, the DVF blouses are soooo pretty, and how do you have so many darn weddings to buy presents for and still have the time/resources look so good all of the time?????


----------



## Elsie87

*Duke, ice, Miss T., Theren, Bella, cts, wannaprada, peppamint, dezynr, CG*: Thank you!  I had a blast at the ball! 

*Dezynr*: You look sooo pretty! Love all three outfits, but the second one is my favourite; so chic! :wooohoo:

*JeNYC*: Love your dresses (and your CLs of course)! You look beautiful!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*bella* - chic as always!
*CG, sis, elsie, dez, jeNYC* - you ladies look gorgeous!!!! I love the holidays!!! so many events to get dressy and glammed up!!!


----------



## cts900

Me for work today in my chocolate brown Ron Rons and accented by a gorgeous silk scarf that was a gift from the lovely *elfgirl*.  It is hard to tell from the photos, but the portion of the scarf around my neck is bright pink.  I can (and do) wear this with _everything_ .


----------



## YaYa3

love, love, LOVE that scarf, *cts!!*  the ron ron's are wonderful, too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jen:* Hottie!  You look great! 

*cts:* I agree with YaYa, that scarf and the Ron Rons look magnificient on you.  But seriously, what doesn't look fabulous on you?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*cts* that scarf is so festive!!! what a great gift.


----------



## clothingguru

*CTS:* you look soo gorgeous! I love that scarf! What a lovely gift  and it goes so perfectly with the outfit!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much my sweet ladies: *clothingguru, crazzee, Duke* and *YaYa*!  I always feel special wearing that scarf and since the Ron Rons found their way to me from another incredible tPFer....I felt head to toe wrapped in my friends here at the forum!


----------



## siserilla

Thank you *dezyn*!! I love, love your blue dress!!

*JeNYC*, you look great! Love the DIY flats!

Thank you* clothingguru, crazzee*! 

*Cts*, I love your scarf!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeNYC- *You look amazing! 

*jonathan- *thanks so much!!!

*cg- *thanks honey!!!

*jerrika- *thank you!

*cts- *love the scarf sweets! and thank you so much, we had way too many weddings this year. As for the resources, recycling looks is the key! this blue dress is 4 years old

*elsie, crazzee, sis- *thank you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies for all the sweet comments!

*Dezy*, trifecta woman! All three outfits are fabulous! 

*JeNYC*... great outfits, smokin' hot in the white dress!

*cts*, I love your entire look.. the scarf is such a fabulous splash of color! And all those curls in your hair!! TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today....

Black peg leg slacks from VS
Zara sweater
Louis Vuitton Sprouse Scarf
Rebecca Minkoff Wine MAB (DELICIOUS leather on this baby!)
Black Patent Simples


----------



## SassySarah

Dezy - I love all of your outfits!  I used to have that Dior bag, now I'm missing it...
cts - great scarf!
Bella - The more I see it the more I want an LV Sprouse scarf!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

My new burgundy Tuba boots with an Marc Jacobs baby Stam


----------



## jeshika

the look, Bella! Don't u just  the wine leather? i have it in the nikki. yum yum yum!


BellaShoes said:


> Today....
> 
> Black peg leg slacks from VS
> Zara sweater
> Louis Vuitton Sprouse Scarf
> Rebecca Minkoff Wine MAB (DELICIOUS leather on this baby!)
> Black Patent Simples


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* As usual, such a nice outfit and a very pretty scarf! 
*Bella,* You look amazing!! I love the entire look!  
*tigertrixie,* Great fall look. Nice boots!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bella:* You look amazing (per usual).  

*tiger:* I've never seen the Tuba boots modeled!  They look fantastic on you!


----------



## cts900

*Jönathan*: Thank you my sweet. 

*tiger*: You look fab! Love the boots. 

*Sassy*: Thanks so much!

*Bella*: I adore your Zara sweater and the wine color is so delicious. Thank you for the kind words....it took me until well into my adulthood to embrace my curls .

*dezy*: Thank you, lovely. And you make every outfit look brand new!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's me on the way to work:

Bell Sleeve turtleneck (random Nordstrom brand)
Calvin Klein black skirt
BR Corset Belt (courtesy of my BFF *phiphi *)
Wolford Leo Tights (black/black)
Goa Lame Noir Simples


----------



## cts900

^^Ah,* Duke*. Love it so much when you post! The tights are_ beyond_ sexy   and the belt brings the look perfectly together.  You look stunning, as always.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^You are the sweetest ever and I  you. That is all.


----------



## cts900

^^tPF love fest .....the feeling is mutual, my friend .


----------



## Theren

Duke.. those tights are so sexy.. it gives that outfit just enough edge.. I  it!


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* girl, you look AMAZING!  i want every single thing you're wearing.  ALL OF IT!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Theren!* Thanks so much dear!  My boss actually said "WOW" when he saw me today!  

*YaYa:* You are the best!  You can have this outfit as long as I am free to raid your shoe closet.


----------



## bagfashionista

Bella - LOVE the outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *thanks honey! you look fantastic as always! 

*sassy- *thank you so much! I hadn't used the Dior in almost 2 years, it was time to take her out again 

*duke- *you look fab! I love  the tights!


----------



## clothingguru

*Tiger:* Great outfit ! 
*duke:* Love the outfit! And i love those tights!
*bella:* I swoon over that scarf!!!  You look great hun!


----------



## BattyBugs

Once again, I'm behind. Ladies, you look fantastic. I, sadly, have run around this past week looking ragged in jeans, tennies and tops.


----------



## Elsie87

*Cts:* Oooh I love that scarf!!! You look very cute!

*Bella:* And another fab scarf! Love the entire outfit!

*Tiger:* Those boots!!! Love the look!

*Duke:* So classy and chic! Those tight are fabulous!


No CL outfit from me today - it's snowing...


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG...everyone looks sooooo amazing!


----------



## jraechan

just thought i'll share the debut of my first CLs today.

Black Patent Decoltissimo 100s
Chanel lambskin classic flap
Silence & Noise Jeggings (jeans/leggings)


----------



## september gurl

Wow! I'm so far behind on this thread. Everyone looks stunning!


----------



## clothingguru

*jraechan*: Love your chanel and your pigalles!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Here i am in my:
-Madame Butterfly booties
-Alexander Mcqueen Jersey Drape dress
-*(Substituted Red satin AMQ belt for BCBG high waisted belt)*


----------



## Minda

^^^ You look fab clothingguru! Wish I had well toned arms like yours


----------



## xiaoxiao

OMG *clothingguru*, you are STUNNING!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *duke, cts* (I have several colors in the Zara, love!), *elsie, CG, Dezy* (have you pulled the trigger yet?!) and *bag*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*duke*!! love the black/black leos!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*jrae*, love the jacket/top you are wearing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my *CG*, the whole look is spot on! Fabulous!!!


----------



## IceyDiva

Ladies you all look so lovely!!! I love everyone's pics!! Keep it up!! Fab..Fab...Fab!!! I probably will not post anytime soon. I was in a car accident after thanksgiving :cry::cry:: I hope to recover soon and post again! Meanwhile, I am enjoying the great pics!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Xiao*: Thank you so much hun! You are way too sweet :kiss:

*Minda*: Why thank you! That is so sweet! I try to work my GUNS...Or lack there of (hehe)...whenever i can  And i keep thinking i am working for nothing...so that makes me feel very good thank you! 

*Bella:* Thank you sweets! :kiss:

*Icey:* Oh no! So Sorry to hear about that!  I hope you recover very soon and can post in here with us!


----------



## Jönathan

*Clothing, *Wow! I love the entire look. The MB booties look amazing on you!


----------



## cts900

*clothing*: You look incredible. The dress and booties are a perfect match, Love the belt! 

*jraechan*: You look adorable. Head to toe--lovely!

*Elsie:* Thank you so much, my sweet.


----------



## CelticLuv

CG, you look fabulous!! Love the dress and especially the shoes!


----------



## guccigal07

me and two of my fav preg girls ever...me in ronfifi


----------



## heatherB

clothingguru said:


> Here i am in my:
> -Madame Butterfly booties
> -Alexander Mcqueen Jersey Drape dress
> -*(Substituted Red satin AMQ belt for BCBG high waisted belt)*


 
*Clothing*, I'm late on this, but loooooooooove the dress (and obviously the shoes).


----------



## heatherB

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here are my 3 looks from this week
> 
> Thanksgiving: wearing my black decolletes with DVF blouse, Banana Republic slacks and Dior boston bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Friday shopping: wearing my alti boots with DVF blouse, Gap jeans, Gray studded leather jacker from Nordstrom and Chanel Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding Saturday night: wearing my black suede altadamas with cobalt blue dress from Nordstrom.


 *Dezy*, love all three, but esp the last two outfits!


----------



## Aniski

Lovely outfits ladies!  Everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*GG*, great picture, love the boots on you!


----------



## guccigal07

my new Gazolinas!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^  Shoe twins on the Gazolinas and MBB!!! Congrats, they look awesome on you!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jraechan- *you look great!!!

*cg- *you look stunning *R, *I love the dress! 

*gucci- *you look great, such a cute picture! And WOW the Gazolinas are so hot!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I was invited to the Divine Design Gala last night. 
Wearing Catherine Malandrino dress, Wolford Bondage tights (thank you *Bella!*), Chanel Jumbo with Rouge Biancas.


----------



## laurenam

^ You look amazing! I hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## cts900

looking great, *gucci*!

*dezy*: You look like a movie star. Gorgeous head to toe.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Gucci:* Work it woman!  Fierce, I say!  

*dezy:* Gorgeous as usual.


----------



## bagfashionista

guccigal07 - Hotness!!! love it!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jrae*, great simple, chic look!

*CG*, too cute!!! Sophisticated and sassy! ^_^

*gucci*, fabulous boots! You are sooo tall; you look amazing in em!
P.S: your pregnant friends are looking great too!

*deznyr*, wonderful evening look! The shoes really pop against your outfit! and meow!!! Project Angel Food was my sorority's main philanthropy!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dezy*, you look FANTASTIC!!!

*GG*, love the whole look, tights? Who by?


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the boots, GucciGal.
Dezi, I love the pop of rouge with the black. Stunning as usual.


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyone looks so beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Laurenam, cts, duke, panda, bella, batty, tiger- *thank you all so much!!!!

Here is my outfit from date night with DH. Wearing my Alti boots with Splendid dress, dkny tights and Chanel Jumbo!


----------



## imskyhigh

You look AMAZING as usual, *Dezy*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful *Dezy*, beautiful! Love the Alti's


----------



## cts900

love, love, love your dress, *dezy*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*imskyhigh, bella, cts- *thank you all so much!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dezy,  love your outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look great, Dezy (as always)!


----------



## clothingguru

*jonathan:* Thank you so much ! 
*Cts*: Thank you my dear! I Love the MBB's 
*Celtic:* Thank you!!! :kiss:
*Heather: *Thank you very much cheeka! 
*Dez:* Thank you hun! OMG i love that pic of you at the Gala! I love the dress paired with those tights!!!  And the shoes....and the purse! Love it! 
*Panda*: Thank you sweets 
*Gucci: *looking good


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous gucci!


guccigal07 said:


> my new gazolinas!!!


----------



## Bellarina

Beautiful photos everyone~ 

Joli Noeud Dorcet, Black Halo dress, Chanel bag, Philippe Audibert bracelet


Cristal Room Paris


----------



## guccigal07

BellaShoes said:


> *dezy*, you look FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> *GG*, love the whole look, tights? Who by?



Wolford they are the Baileys


----------



## Jönathan

*Dezy,* Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the entire outfit, Bellarina.


----------



## BellaShoes

guccigal07 said:


> Wolford they are the Baileys



I knew it!!! Love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

*bellarina*, you look fabulous!


----------



## cfellis522

BCBG Purple Sweater
BCBG Ruffled Hem Skirt
Christian Louboutin Ronfifi Supra OTK boots (Just got these back.  The heel snapped completely off and Neiman Marcus got them repaired with new heels from CL and even put the 1.0mm Vibrams on for me! Yeah!!!  They look great!)

Caroline


----------



## cts900

^^ I think the color of that sweater is _incredible_ on you! 

Fierce pose,* Bellarina*!


----------



## cfellis522

cts900 said:


> ^^ I think the color of that sweater is _incredible_



CTS - Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

cfellis522 said:


> BCBG Purple Sweater
> BCBG Ruffled Hem Skirt
> Christian Louboutin Ronfifi Supra OTK boots (Just got these back. The heel snapped completely off and Neiman Marcus got them repaired with new heels from CL and even put the 1.0mm Vibrams on for me! Yeah!!! They look great!)
> 
> Caroline


 
Great outfit!


----------



## stilly

*cfellis522* - Your outfit looks great and the boots are just beautiful!!!:


----------



## Aniski

Christina - you look gorgeous!  And those shoes are so fierce!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cara, you look amazing! Love the photo! Thought I saw you in Northpark last Thursday. You looked great then, too.


----------



## BellaShoes

*cfellis*!! Thank you for the modeling pic, it has been impossible for me to picture those on... fabulous!!!


----------



## cfellis522

BattyBugs said:


> Cara, you look amazing! Love the photo! Thought I saw you in Northpark last Thursday. You looked great then, too.


 
And you didnt say "Hi"???   *pout*  It would have been great to see you again!  We all need to get together and go shopping or just ahve a meal again soon!

Caroline


----------



## BattyBugs

I did holler hi at you, but I was with DH & my parents, so I don't think I registered with you. They are gone & he goes back to work on the 13th. Maybe coffee or lunch later that week?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*tiger, batty, cg- *thank you girls! 

*bellarina- *you look great! 

*jonathan-*thank you so much!!!!

*cfellis- *this is the second time I have seen you in your gorgeous OTK boots, love them so much on you, gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I am so behind... you ladies look so lovely.


----------



## guccigal07

my friend in her ronfifi and me in change of guards


----------



## guccigal07

later that night dancing in gazolinas


----------



## IceyDiva

*Gucci Gal*- Your pics are hott!!!! 
*Dezzy*- Lovely and fabulous as always!!
 Everyone looks so Smokin Hawt!!!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the photos, GucciGal!


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous shoes Gucci!


----------



## NANI1972

Looking great ladies!

BTW does everyone on this forum have a Chanel bag but me?


----------



## BattyBugs

I have a vintage bag that is kind of a lemony-lime color. I haven't had it out in a while, but I guess I should get that baby out and take it for a spin.


----------



## Ayala

NANI1972 said:


> Looking great ladies!
> 
> BTW does everyone on this forum have a Chanel bag but me?



I don't.  Every time I think I want one, I think of how many pairs it could be instead...or a strass pair.


----------



## BellaShoes

GUCCI!!!!! Holy Smokes lady!!! Fabulously fierce!


----------



## cfellis522

Guccigal-

You look so great!  Your friends Ronfif's look great too!  Love both of your outfits!

Caroline


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gucci- *wow you look so hot in both pics!!!!

*icey- *thank you so much!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here are my 2 looks from Sunday, I realized I wear too much blue 

For Church: Black decolletes peeping out from under Alice & Olivia pants with Bloomies cashmere sweater and Chanel Jumbo!






For Nordstrom Holiday party: Blue Nitos with J Brand waxed venom jeans with Bloomies cashmere sweater, Chanel necklace and Chanel Jumbo


----------



## Bellarina

cts900 said:


> Fierce pose,* Bellarina*!


 
One too many macaron cocktails at Ladurée Bar


----------



## Luv n bags

Me today:

Marc Jacobs icey petrol stam, CL Tuba boots in suede...


----------



## icecreamom

Ayala said:


> I don't. Every time I think I want one, I think of how many pairs it could be instead...or a strass pair.


 
I join the club Ayala and Nani... I don't have a Chanel either  I live on the CL math world.


----------



## icecreamom

3 Days away from this forum.. and it's full of lovely surprises! Everyone is looking greaT!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dezy: You look fierce!
Tiger: That's a great look!


----------



## Miss T.

This thread is moving so fast, but I love it! 
Thanks for inspiring us all.

*Dezy*: Wow, all the looks are great! You wear them well. There is no such thing as too much blue, keep it coming!
*Bellarina*: Love the outfit and the Christmas vibes the picture gives off.
*Caroline*: those boots are keepers! Great look.
*Guccigal*: Fierce pictures! I´m loving all the bold colors in your outfits.
*Tiger*: what a classy look, you´re making me crave boots.


----------



## Miss T.

This is me in my Jazz Decolletes and a dress from Zara.
It´s my first time posting an outfit here, so I asked a kitty for company


----------



## jraechan

everyone's smoking hot in their outfits!

*gucci* WOW!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Miss T* you look so pretty. Love that dress & of course the shoes.


----------



## Luv n bags

Miss T, great outfit - love your cat, too!


----------



## guccigal07

my friend at my bday party last night in ronfifi


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batty, icecream, Miss T- *Thank you all so much! 

*tiger- *you look great! 

*miss T- *Love the jazz! 

*gucci- *the ronfifi look hot!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Miss T,* cute dress
*Gucci*, love your friends ronfifi's!


----------



## kittenslingerie

So today I tried on dresses at my house. Trying to decide what to wear to an upcoming dinner event. 
watersnake vps and nicole miller dress.








Vena Cava dress and ronrons


----------



## wannaprada

I am so behind, it doesn't make sense! Everyone looks great!


----------



## RedBottomLover

kittenslingerie said:


> So today I tried on dresses at my house. Trying to decide what to wear to an upcoming dinner event.
> watersnake vps and nicole miller dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vena Cava dress and ronrons


*Kittens* either outfit looks great. you look gorgeous as usual.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks redbottomlover. I'm probably going to decide depending on how cold it is that night.


----------



## stilly

*Miss T* and *kittens* - You both look gorgeous!!!
The outfits are great!


----------



## phiphi

this is such a great thread of fashionable and beautiful ladies!


----------



## CelticLuv

Kittens, I  the Watersnake VPs and Nicole Miller dress.
You look stunning in that outfit!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks *CelticLuv*, great avi! Thanks *Stilly*!


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you *RedBottomLover*. 
Thank you *tiger*! I wish the cat were mine, but I only had him for the weekend.
Thank you *dezy*!
Love your friends´ boots, *gucci*.
Thank you, *kittens*. Have you decided? Both outfits are very flattering.
Thank you, *stilly*!

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Indieana

All Lovely!!

Kittens - I like both outfits but the first looks really good!


----------



## Luv n bags

My new beige Yolanda Spikes with some extra cool leather pants I just picked up


----------



## CelticLuv

Hot hot hot!!


----------



## MadameElle

*Tigertrixie*---WOW!  The Yolanda spikes tied everything together.


----------



## cts900

I am totally behind but also totally inspired by your looks, ladies.  You all look *so good*!


----------



## taydev

WOW *Tigertrixie.* You know how to work those Yolanda Spikes! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks ladies.  I love the Yolandas, but they are fairly wide, yet the length fits perfectly.  I haen't tried a non-slip pad yet, but I will also need heel grips to keep my feet in - alot of work for an expensive pair of shoes.


----------



## stilly

Wore my Black Kid Declic 120s to work today with a black polka dot dress


----------



## cfellis522

Stilly - Thanks you and you look great!
Tigertrixie - Love the look!
Kittens - Both dresses look great.  You could do either in my opinion...

Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

Here are our Christmas pictures with Santa:

Ralph Lauren Red Sweater
Michael Kors Leggings
Supra Ronfifi  <-  I just love these!!!






Caroline


----------



## Luv n bags

Stilly, your outfit is professional yet sexy!

Cfellis, love your family Christmas photo - so beautiful.  And you boots are killer!


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ I love that sweater and the boots of course! You are one hot momma! Beautiful family


----------



## cts900

Again, *cfellis*, I adore the photos of your family and the outfit is as lovely as you are.

*stilly*: Great polka dots! I love!


----------



## BattyBugs

Tiger: The Yolandas are perfect with the outfit.
Stilly: Classy & sexy, as always.
Cfellis: Lovely photo. Very hot boots!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Nice legs *Stilly*!
*cfellis522*, Love the boots!!! Your older son looks so much like you, cute kids.


----------



## PANda_USC

*missT*, adorable outfit and cat! 

*kittens*, hot hot HOT!

*tigertrixie*, looking fierce babe!

*stilly*, lovely outfit!

*cfellis*, omg you look so bada$$ in your family portrait!! ^_^!!


----------



## Chi Chi Baby

Subscribing!


----------



## natassha68

LOVE this photo[/B]





cfellis522 said:


> Here are our Christmas pictures with Santa:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Red Sweater
> Michael Kors Leggings
> Supra Ronfifi  <-  I just love these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline


----------



## natassha68

Wow. woman, you are on fire!!!





tigertrixie said:


> My new beige Yolanda Spikes with some extra cool leather pants I just picked up


----------



## natassha68

GORGEOUS!!!! Killer boots, congrats for being tall enough to wear them !!!!





guccigal07 said:


> later that night dancing in gazolinas


----------



## cfellis522

Thanks everyone for the compliments!  It was a fun day with my kids and DH.  This is my favorite time fo year!!!

Caroline


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous family (and boots!!) *cfellis*!!

*Tiger*, you are rockin' the whole look!

*Gucci*... worth another mention... fabulous!


----------



## wannaprada

*Tiger*-- I hope you didn't hurt anyone with your super hot outfit! 
*Stilly*-- What a cute skirt to go with those great Declics!
Cfellis-- I should would love for Santa to bring me a pair of those boots!  

Here I am before attending my company's annual Holiday Party.  Dress, Zac Posen for Target; cardi, JCrew; watch, Michael Kors; with my new Pigalle Glittered in Multi:








Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## wannaprada

Can someone tell me how to make the pictures bigger when posting?


----------



## indi3r4

use the direct link and click that icon that looks like a mountain on the reply box..  you look absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Indi* for the compliment and the explanation!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *tiger, cts, Batty, Kittens, Panda and wannaprada*

*wannaprada* - Love the dress and those Pigalles!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wannaprada, love the  whole look - so ladylike and feminine!


----------



## carlinha

i am so hopelessly behind, but you ladies are the HOTNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*wanna*! You look amazing! I love your entire look... BRAVO!


----------



## mal

*wannaprada*, wow- you looked so beautiful! I love the Glitter Pigalles with that demure dress and cardi


----------



## gheaden

Ladies, you all continue to show a tremendous sense of style.
tiger-leather and spikes, any man's dream 
smoking-*wanna 

*


----------



## surlygirl

such amazing outfits, ladies!

*wanna *- your holiday party outfit is just perfect! love it.


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Wannaprada:* you are sooooo beautiful! work it honey!!
*Kitten:* Fab, just fab! 

Looking Good Ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Wanna* -  - love the way you styled up the Zac Posen!  you look beautiful


----------



## cts900

*wanna*, you _always_ look fantastic!


----------



## Louboufan

Wannaprada you look nice and those pigalles are awesome!


indi3r4 said:


> use the direct link and click that icon that looks like a mountain on the reply box..  you look absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

All this hotness is just what I need in this cold weather!


----------



## wannaprada

A big  to the following for the kind, kind words: * Stilly, tiger, bella, mal, gheaden, surly, misty, dc, cts, and louboufan.*  I try to make you all proud when I wear my Louboutins!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*wanna* wowza woman, you look FIERCE woman!


----------



## wannaprada

Thank you *Duke*!!


----------



## cfellis522

Wannaprada - You look great!  Love the look!


----------



## BellaShoes

Came back to see *wanna*.....


----------



## BellaShoes

Vince Sweater
Joes Leggings
Balenciaga Work- 2009 Anthracite
LV Sprouse Scarf- Greis
Louboutin Jessy Boots


----------



## BellaShoes

Express Charcoal Strong Shoulder Blazer 
VS Peg leg slacks
HM Tank
Minkoff Black MAB
Louboutin Metallikas- Anthracite Patent


----------



## BellaShoes

Express Black Strong Shoulder Jacket
Joes Leggings
JCrew Sequined Tank
Minkoff Stone 5 Zip MAC
Louboutin Suede Babels


----------



## BattyBugs

*Wanna*: Stylish at work, sizzling hot at play! Wow!
*Bella*: VS & Joes should hire you as a model. You look great.


----------



## legaldiva

Champagne bar with my BF.

Black F21 v-neck sweater; under
Deep purple faux ostrich feather F21 vest; with
Uniqlo moto skinny jeans.
Black declics; and
H JPG Kelly.


----------



## legaldiva

Dancing.

Arden B. fur vest.
Charlotte Russe sequin tank
Uniqlo jeggings.
Brown suede Bruges cork platform boots; and
H Jige PM.


----------



## surlygirl

*Bella *- you always look fantastic! great outfits!

*legal *- love, love, love! both outfits are amazing. you do a fabulous job of mixing high/low pieces. tres chic!


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks, *surly*!!!


----------



## natassha68

wannaprada, LOVE your new Pigalle 120 glitters TDF !!!!

Legal, Gorgeous as always !!

Bella, Love all your CL's, and outfits look hot, hot hot!!


----------



## erinmiyu

so far behind in this thread!

*tigertrixie* - love it! leather + cls = hotness!
*stilly* - ahhh! black kid declics 
*cfellis *- gorgeous family! and super hot boots!
*wanna *- i really adore your entire look! the dress is fantastic with those shoes!
*bella* - you look fabulous and i really love your bag collection! the MAC is so cute!
*legaldiva* - great outfits  they both look super fun!

last night i went to a holiday party. is it terrible that i was a bit worried of having a SATC moment when i had to take my shoes off in the house? 

paillette decolletes with miguelina dress.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *batty, natasha, surly* and *erin*!

*legal*, great outfits...

*erin*, beautiful holiday outfit... who is the little superstar sharing your spotlight:sunnies


----------



## erinmiyu

lol thanks *bella*. methinks i am a bad influence on my daughter who not only tells me "i want pictures of my shoes, too!" but holds her foot out even if she isn't wearing shoes when i am taking modeling pics :/


----------



## Theren

Still working on my weight loss.. but decided my studded youclou's needed a day out!


----------



## stilly

*Bella, legal, erin, Theren*...all great outfits!!!


----------



## wannaprada

*Bella*--you made me blush!    As for your latest outfits, you look sexy sleek as usual!
*cfellis[/B], batty, natassha, and erin-- thanks so much!!
legaldiva-- you go girl!
erin-- how pretty!
theren-- I was just checking out an ebay auction of those shoes.  I love them!*


----------



## Theren

Stilly- Thank you!
Wanna- They are so fun! Just a bit of edge to them.. they are brand new to my collection and this was their first outing.. I got lots of compliments on them.


----------



## erinmiyu

Thanks, *wanna*!

Love the youclous, *theren*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bella:* Love all of the outfits!

*Legal:  *AWESOME!  **

*Theren:* You look fabulous, work it! 

*Erin:*  the gorgeous dress and your cutie pie daughter.


----------



## cts900

*Bella:* Love each look to pieces--I think that JCrew Sequined Tank is TDF. You are always so put together and effortlessly gorgeous. 

*Legal:  *You look beyond fabulous.

*Theren:* You are looking fantastic! Great outfit, woman. 

*Erin:* Your dress is so feminine but still has edge. LOVE! And your little angel in the view. . . I could cry just thinking about how cute you two are!


----------



## Theren

*Erin*, *duke*, and *cts* thank you so much! I am down 33lbs now!!


----------



## ct462

Everyone is looking so beautiful! I get lots of inspiration from this thread 

So here is me going to an eyelash party wearing my miss money pennys.  I'm sorry the pic is so dark!


----------



## BattyBugs

Legal: Love the outfits.
Erin: Too cute about your daughter. Really lovely dress.
Theren: You look great.
CT: Very stylish.


----------



## jeshika

You look great, *Bella*! And love your kitty in the background! 


BellaShoes said:


> Vince Sweater
> Joes Leggings
> Balenciaga Work- 2009 Anthracite
> LV Sprouse Scarf- Greis
> Louboutin Jessy Boots


----------



## Theren

Ct- great outfit girl!
batty- Thank you!


----------



## CelticLuv

*wannaprada*: you look absolutely beautiful and those LEGS of yours!!! I hope you had a great time at the office party!
*Bella*: all those outfits are Smoking!!!
*Legaldiva*: simply stunning for both outfits!
*erin*: love the dress and those paillette decolletes are incredible!
*Theren*: you are looking GREAT! keep up the incredible work sweetie!!
*ct*: cute outfit and the money pennys look great! I'm going to ask a silly question (and I'm sure I'll feel old) but what's an eyelash party?


----------



## NANI1972

kittens: Beautiful! Love your watersnake VP, gorgeous!

Stilly- You have awsome legs!

Bella- OMGAAAA, I want your Bal Bag! You look great!

Wanna- So pretty! I love your dress! 

cfellis- Thank you for sharing your Holiday Family photo, it's lovely.

tiger- ME-WOW. Simmer down kitten, you gonna' hurt somebody with that smokin' hawt outfit!

legaldiva- Nice outfits. You have such a classic look about you!

erin- You look great!

Theren- You look lovely!

PS- *Bella* I'm serious about the bag! Give it up!


----------



## Theren

Nani and Celtic thank you so much!


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks everyone for the sweet compliments!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss T.

KlassicKouture said:


> All this hotness is just what I need in this cold weather!



I soooo agree!

:tpfrox:


----------



## Miss T.

This thread moves so quickly, I love it when there are lots of new pics to be inspired by. 
Catching up:

Wow, *trixie*, lookin´smoking hot! 

*Stilly*: you look so classy, and the pois are 

*Cara*, what a beautiful Christmas picture, and what adorable kids! 

Thank you *panda*! 

What a perfect way to style the pigalles, *wanna* 

*Bella*: You look bellissima in all three outfits! 

*legaldiva*: love both outfits, so glamorous!

Great look, *erin*, I love your dress

*Theren*, the youclous compliment your look very nicely. Congrats on the new shoes. 

*ct*: great outfit! Love the cardi, and the money pennies of course.


----------



## Miss T.

Trying on my Lanvin pour H&M dress with apple green fiorellino´s a few days ago:


----------



## phiphi

i am SO behind!!

*bella* - 3 outfits - 3 home runs!
*legal* - very fierce!
*theren* - way to go!!!! congratulations on your weight loss! adorable outfit!
*erin* - i love that entire look! and little miss sassy daughter posing beside you is so heart-warming!
*ct492* - cute outfit!
*missT* - what a great outfit. the fiorellinos are such an amazing colour!


----------



## phiphi

vegas trip with DH - i could only pack 1 pair so here are my dinner outfits with black patent numéro privé

with DVF bec 






with DVF jori


----------



## ct462

Thank you battybugs, celticluv (no my dear, you are young as ever! It was my first eyelash party.  Instead of a tupperwear party where people sell containers, the host of this one only sold eyelashes! 

Miss T., you look so gorgeous.  I really love your Lanvin pour H & M dress, esp with the green fiorellinos.

phiphi, did you enjoy yourself in vegas? You look stunning, purple is definitely your color!


----------



## clothingguru

*bella*: Stunning as always!!!! :kiss: Love the blazer!
*phiphi:* I love both DVF dress on you! and the shoes are stunning with them and you look amazing! 
*wanna: *This is my FAVORITE outfit pic of you EVER! you Look GORGEOUS girl!!!!! 
*legal:* Both outfits are gorgeous on you!
*cfellis:* You look HOT in those boots with the fam!
*stilly:* Cute skirt with the shoes!
*tiger:* Those beige spikes are amazing! 
*kittens:* Love both of the dresses on you! 
*gucci: *Great outfits!
*dez:* You look amazing as usual! :kiss:
*bellarina:* Love the Black halo dress! I have it in red!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks fabulous! 

thanks *R*!!!


----------



## calisurf

Miss T - that is such a perfect outfit!  

Phiphi - only one pair, in Vegas, I'd die!  Good choice - you look great!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Celtic (I did have fun!), Nani, Miss T, and Clothingguru!  

Ct-- Nice outfit!
Miss T-- Love the outfit!  I'm so jealous of everyone who has an H&M which carried the Lanvin collection.  My sorry H&M didn't ;
phiphi-- I just love CLs and DVF together!   You look great in both looks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Miss T:* You look great! 

*Phiphi:* Fabulous, per usual.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!!!

*MissT,* was a glamourous dress!

*phi*, fabulous DVF pairings!


----------



## cts900

*phi*: I think you always look like a zillion bucks. You have my dream personal style. 

*Miss T*.: That dress is FABULOUS! 

*ct*: You look fantastic. Love it!


----------



## stilly

*ct, Miss T, phi* - You ladies all look spectacular!!!

Thanks to everyone for all the great comments.


----------



## BattyBugs

MissT: Beautiful dress!
Phi: Love your outfits!


----------



## aoqtpi

Bella - I've been lusting over that scarf forever!

I love everyone's outfits!


----------



## heatherB

wannaprada said:


> *Tiger*-- I hope you didn't hurt anyone with your super hot outfit!
> *Stilly*-- What a cute skirt to go with those great Declics!
> Cfellis-- I should would love for Santa to bring me a pair of those boots!
> 
> Here I am before attending my company's annual Holiday Party. Dress, Zac Posen for Target; cardi, JCrew; watch, Michael Kors; with my new Pigalle Glittered in Multi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.


 
Wow, *Wanna*! I love what you put together! The multi-glitters look great with that dress! So cute and feminine!


----------



## phiphi

*ct492* - thank you so much! i did have fun in vegas. so many boutiques, so little time.. LOL. 
*cg* - thanks for the kind words!!
*cali* - i know, right!? we had 1 carry-on each, to avoid line ups, etc. with the airport. it was probably the hardest thing to decide on. 
*wanna* - praise from a super classy lady!! thank you!
*bella* - thank you!
*duke* - thanks dear! for the compliment, and the hand... LOL.
*cts*, you are so kind - your words always make people feel like a zillion bucks.
*stilly* - thank you! now hand over those lova slings. okaythankstons! 
*batty* - thanks!! i can't wait to see your pics with the espadrilles!


----------



## kittenslingerie

My new jessy boots arrived today(thanks *Bella* for sizing info!). I wore them with a forever21 top and Vince jeans. I also wore my Chanel jumbo and a black jacket. I asked my hubby if he liked my new boots and he said they make my feet look really small. I think thats a compliment, but who knows with men, LOL.













http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x404/kittenslingerie/boots13.jpg


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Phi phi* I love both DVF dresses! They fit you perfectly, I almost bought the multicolor one- its divine.
*Miss T* I've never seen those CL's on (forgot the style name), but they are really elegant on. Are they older, because I might start searching for a pair myself?


----------



## wannaprada

Thank you so much *HeatherB*!! 
*Kittens*:  Great outfit!


----------



## stilly

*Kittens* - LOVE the look!!!

*phi* - I'll let you know if I ever tire of the Lova slings (it could be a while!!!)


----------



## BellaShoes

fabulous kittens! i hope you love them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

So so cute *kittens!*


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks *Wanna, Stilly, Bella, and Duke*!


----------



## ct462

kittens, what a cute outfit! small feet are definitely a compliment


----------



## BattyBugs

What a cute outfit, Kittens.


----------



## Mittens34

DVF Samara Leopard Wrap dress and new favorite CL Petit Rat. These are the most comfortable everyday work shoe.


----------



## icecreamom

^So Pretty!


----------



## icecreamom

*Miss T* I love how that dress fits you .. I looked like a clown when I tried it on 
*phiphi* DVF + CL + Vegas + You = Perfect!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Nice *Mittens!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Mittens*, I wore my blouse in that same print to work yesterday!  Love your dress with the Petit Rat.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mittens- *love the dvf dress!!!

*kittens- *great look! I'm beginning to want Jessy boots


----------



## Miss T.

Thanks *phi*! I love green too  and right back at you, great outfits! Both dresses are very flattering, and that purple is fab!

Thank you *ct*, *calisurf*, *Duke, Bella, cts, stilly* and * Batty * for your sweet words! 

Thanks, *wanna*! I´m sorry you missed out on the Lanvin collection, I just barely made it before everything was gone. Maybe you can find something on *bay?

*kittens*, congrats on the jessy boots! You wear them well.
The fiorellino´s are from a year or two ago, I think? I´m not sure, but they do turn up on *bay from time to time. Plus I saw they still have them on the SO list, so I am sure you can find some. Mine are apple green, hth. 

*Mittens*, great look! Love the leopard print. 

*Ice*, thanks. I´m sorry it didn´t work out for you. Did you find any other Lanvin pieces?


----------



## stilly

I wore this red dress along with my Red Patent Pigalle 120s to a holiday dinner party last weekend. I usually don't do such a matchy-matchy look but I don't get to wear the red pigalles that much.

After dinner, I changed into a gray sweaterdress (too short!) and my Black Kid Alti 160s to hit the casino!

It was a fun night in my CLs!!!


----------



## ct462

WOW stilly! you look absolutely fabulous in pigalles and alti's. You make it look so easy!!


----------



## taydev

Love your outfits stilly!


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyone looks so beautiful!

Stilly, you make those high, high heels look so easy!


----------



## calisurf

I love how awesome everyone looks and the opportunity to share!!!  

I especially wanted to share these as indypup  gets a major assist for posting this awesome steal in D&S!

Totally in love with this style now and I don't think I would have gotten them on my own.


----------



## ilovemylilo

Company '10 Holiday Party
Me wearing my oldie but goodie (Black) Suede Declic


----------



## cts900

*ilovemylilo*: You look great! Hope you had a blast. 

*cali*: I love everything about your look here and the shoes are divine. 

*stilly*: You always look spectacular!

*Mittens*: I love the print and the petit rat is perfect! 

*kittens*: Those boots could not look better on you.  Great look head to toe.


----------



## crystalhowlett




----------



## crystalhowlett

Great pictures Ladies!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313

1: Modcloth grey sweater, Bebe tuxedo pants, Black Patent Bianca
2: BCBG dress, Glitter Titi
3: Just Goofing off, Biancas


----------



## cts900

^^Love the BCBG dress!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you *CTS900*! these r my first pics and I really didnt know how to post, but i figured something out.  more to come once the mailman finally releases my babies, they have been held hostage for 4 days in customs I suppose!!:boxing:


----------



## stilly

*ct, taydev, tiger, cts, crystal*...thanks for the kind words.

*cali, ilovemylilo*...LOVE your outfits!!!


----------



## Niblette

My first picture, hope I do this right...

Talbots dress
Simples 85 pumps


----------



## Dukeprincess

*stilly:* I love your legs! 

*cali:* You look great girl! 

*lilo:* Gorgeous!

*crystal: *Work it! 

*Niblette: *Classy and sophisticated! Love it!


----------



## phiphi

*kittens* - looking gorgeous!
*stilly* - LOL. yes, i would hang onto them too! . love both looks on you!
*mittens* - so chic!
*cali* - loves it. you look very elegant.
*ilove* - pretty!!!
*crystal* - great looks!
*niblette* - very elegant. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks *cts and phi*!!!
*Stilly* looking good!
*Calisurf*, I love those shoes and the color is so perfect with the hint of red tip. I also love your business causal outfit with them.
*Niblette*, Gorgeous and classy.


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Ilovemylilo*, you have great hair, and I love suede declics.
*Mittens*, Great legs and love DVF!


----------



## cts900

*Niblette*: I adore your dress.  Lovely!


----------



## calisurf

Thank you!  phiphi, stilly, cts900, kittens, dukeprincess.


----------



## Miss T.

Wow, *stilly*, looking good! 

Love your dress, *niblette*!

Great outfit, *calisurf*, where did you get that blazer?

*ilovemylilo*, what a great LBD!


----------



## calisurf

^JCrew - last season   but they always have cool blazers and sales!


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> *Mittens*, I wore my blouse in that same print to work yesterday!  Love your dress with the Petit Rat.



Thanks so much Duke. I love that DVF blouse. I've been looking all over for one.


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much for the kind words: Phiphi, Cts900, Wanna, Miss T, Icecreamom


----------



## Mittens34

kittenslingerie said:


> *Ilovemylilo*, you have great hair, and I love suede declics.
> *Mittens*, Great legs and love DVF!



Kittens I wish I had your long legs!!! I love your boots. They look perfect on you.


----------



## Mittens34

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *mittens- *love the dvf dress!!!
> 
> *kittens- *great look! I'm beginning to want Jessy boots



Thank you Dezynrbaglaydee. DVF dresses and CL's are my addictions. My husband went through my closet last night and told me that I need to get rid of some of my DVF dresses. He thinks I have way too many.


----------



## Dukeprincess

A girl can NEVER have too much DVF!  And I for one, just added this sucker to my collection (Lise) and wearing it to a holiday party tonight with my Glittart Ron Rons!


----------



## calisurf

^ I love this dress!!!  I almost got it for my DBF's holiday party!  You look perfect!

Have fun!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Great look *Duke*. Sexy, yet classy. Have fun at your party!


----------



## phiphi

*duke* - you look stunning! perfect outfit for the party!


----------



## cts900

Now that is a perfect party dress,* Duke*.  Truly a princess (albeit a totally fierce, kick-a$$ princess ).


----------



## ikaesmallz

*Duke* you look lovely!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

no better way to spend my friday night than to catch up on this thread...  i'm loving all the looks everyone pulls together.  this time of year makes it even more exciting with all the holiday party 'fits.  everyone looks amazing!


i'm trying to dig up my 'fit pic from my cousin's wedding last weekend


----------



## nillacobain

*Ladies*, you all look great! Stunning outfits!


----------



## Niblette

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much for the sweet compliments *calisurf, kittens, cts, P, and ikaesmallz.*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg duke you look amazing! that dress is fantastic!


----------



## Miss T.

What a lovely outfit, *Duke*!

I´ll be on the lookout for a similar blazer, thank you *cali*.


----------



## BattyBugs

I've missed so much (again). I really love seeing the outfits you have all put together. It gives me ideas for my own looks.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *Nerdy!*   Those shoes in your avi...

Thank you so much *Miss T and Batty!*


----------



## stilly

*Duke* - You look beautiful!! Great Look!!!


----------



## stilly

Wore my Rolandos to church today with a Guess dress and Express sweater.
I love the look of the Rolandos but I can only wear them for an hour or so before my toes start to get numb. After two hours I was done...


----------



## Miss T.

What a perfect outfit for the season, *stilly*!
I´m sorry to hear the Rolando´s weren´t comfortable. I hope you break them in soon.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the outfit, Stilly. You look so pretty.


----------



## icecreamom

1st time wearing my Bibis, today is my 3 year anniversary with DF.


----------



## lulabee

icecreamom said:


> 1st time wearing my Bibis, today is my 3 year anniversary with DF.


 Ok, that's it! I need the Bibi in black suede!! How freakin' adorable are you???


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Stilly,* I am SO jealous of your legs!!!!! 

*icecream:* You look so cute!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love seeing everyone's holiday looks, you all look fabulous! 

Here is my look for today, Rouge Biancas with DVF Slasher dress, H&M tights and Dior bag.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Miss T, Batty and Duke*!!!

*icecreamom* - Those Bibis are looking hot!!!

*deznynerbaglaytee* - Your outfit is fabulous!!! Love the dress!!!


----------



## dnb020060

I've been gone for so long with finals there is no way to catch up with all you awesome ladies! Way to rock it!

*Icecreamom* Wow! Love those Bibi's
*Dezy* Do you ever not look amazing! Love it and so jealous of your awesome style.


----------



## cfellis522

Dezy & Icecream - You both look fantastic!


----------



## BattyBugs

Icecream: Love the Bibis with your stylish casual look.
Dezy: Fabulous dress! You always look so great.


----------



## Jönathan

*Icecream,* Love the Bibis!
*Dezy,* As usual you look stunning. Love the dress!


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> A girl can NEVER have too much DVF!  And I for one, just added this sucker to my collection (Lise) and wearing it to a holiday party tonight with my Glittart Ron Rons!



Duke you look beautiful in your DVF and Ron Rons!!! I love that dress on you.


----------



## Mittens34

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love seeing everyone's holiday looks, you all look fabulous!
> 
> Here is my look for today, Rouge Biancas with DVF Slasher dress, H&M tights and Dior bag.



Dezy I love the DVF Slasher dress with your Biancas.


----------



## Miss_Q

*Icecream*: Love the Bibi's on you.
*Dezy*: Love the dress! You look amazing!


----------



## icecreamom

I uploaded the pictures from my phone and did not realize how dirty my mirror was!!! I'm so sorry 

Thanks *lula*, *batty* and *duke* :shame: (Also, first time wearing the blazer, the jeans and the Alexander McQueen scarf LOL)

*Duke *hope you had fun at the party, you looked beautiful on that dress 
*Dezy* I love the dress! + as always you look so happy 
*Stilly* amazing legs woman! 

 *Stilly*, *dnb*, *cfellis*,* jonathan* and *Miss Q*


----------



## jenayb

*Dezy*, that dress is just perfection on you. The fit is amazing - and I love your tree!!! 

*icecream*, you are an absolute doll! I am so glad that you finally found your Bibis because they are just perfect on you. I love the McQueen scarf, too! I've been on the fence about purchasing one, but I think you've helped with my decision!


----------



## Miss T.

Happy anniversary, *Icecream*! The Bibi´s look great on you! 
*Dezy*, you look so put together, just perfect!


----------



## PANda_USC

*icecreamom*, very lovely and chic!! Happy 3 year anniversary!!!!

*dezynr*, goodness you're gorgeous!!! Fabulous look!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love seeing everyone's holiday looks, you all look fabulous!
> 
> Here is my look for today, Rouge Biancas with DVF Slasher dress, H&M tights and Dior bag.


----------



## phiphi

*icecream* - you look fantastic! happy anniversary!
*dezy* - what a beautiful outfit!


----------



## jenayb

At the holiday party we threw on Saturday night. Sorry the shoes are a little hard to see, but it's the only photo I have of their maiden voyage!


----------



## NANI1972

^What a tease!


----------



## stilly

*jenay* - You look beautiful!!!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> ^What a tease!







stilly said:


> *jenay* - You look beautiful!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Jenay you're so pretty! Great outfit!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*jenay* love the dress! & from what I can see of the shoes (you tease! haha) they look beautiful.


----------



## kittenslingerie

*icreamom* Happy anniversary, chic outfit!
*Dezy*, cute dress.
*Jenay*, Gorgeous!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*jenay*, you hottie you!!!!! 

You look amazing! And what are those I see???


----------



## jenayb

Thanks ladies. 

*KK*...


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Duke- the hotness!! 

Stilly- lovely ensemble!

Icecream- so chic, looking fab, as usual!! 

Dezy- again, i cannot get enough of that dress- perfection on you!

Jenay- you are SO gorgeous!! what a great smile you have


----------



## Theren

Aww Jenay you are beautiful chicka! They look incredible!


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> Aww Jenay you are beautiful chicka! They look incredible!



*K*


----------



## *MJ*

*Duke* - Gorgeous head to toe!

*Stilly* - Love your outfit!! Especially the gorgeous Rolandos!! Wish they worked for me, but my feet hate them...

*IceCream - *You look great! The black Bibi are TDF!! And your closet is so organized!!

*Dezy* - Wow! Stunning! Love the DVF with the Rouge Bianca!!

*Jenay - *You look so beautiful!!! Girl, I am loving the dress and of course the peek of Leopard!!! Meow!! I'm sure you were turning heads at the party!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, the dress is pretty and you are gorgeous! Love the peek of leopard I see on your feet.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly, dnb, cfellis, batty, jonathan, mittens, miss_q, icecreamom, jenay, Miss T, Panda, Louboufan, phiphi, kittens, LL, mj- *thank you all so much for all the lovely compliments! 


*jenay- *from what I see, they look fabulous with that dress!!!


----------



## ct462

Jenay, you look beautiful!!!


----------



## jenayb

Oh, you ladies...


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Jenay what is that I see on your finger??!!


----------



## Theren

crazzee_shopper said:


> Jenay what is that I see on your finger??!!


 omg I just noticed that too... did you???? Im waiting on mine too..


----------



## jenayb

^^ Don't get too excited chickas... It's a citrine with small diamonds around the centre stone.  Hehehe. 

OT and I apologize.. DBF made me go into the jewelery store a couple weekends ago to show him the engagement ring I want so....  Who knows!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

darn! hahahha


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> darn! hahahha


 
I know! 

Hehehe.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Anyway you look beautiful. 

Have a safe flight. There were delays earlier this morning due to weather.


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=69554

I love them!! BEBE dress lilac new simples, wedding.
cut my head off cause my hair wasnt done yet


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> Anyway you look beautiful.
> 
> Have a safe flight. There were delays earlier this morning due to weather.


 
Thanks lady. I'll be in your neck of the woods tomorrow. Hopefully no delays into Sac, but *ct *said it was sunny there. Go figure! 



crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=69554
> 
> I love them!! BEBE dress lilac new simples, wedding.
> cut my head off cause my hair wasnt done yet


 
Beautiful!!! Your skin tone looks amazing with the colour of the shoes!


----------



## crystalhowlett

thank you Jenay, loved you LBD and the leopards, MB?U look great, beautiful smile!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ thank you, doll. Yes they're the mbp 120.


----------



## cts900

*Icecream*: You look so wonderful.  Hope you had a great time.

*dezy*: You are always so gorgeous. Lucky, lucky DH. 

*jenay*: I adore your dress.  Look how beautiful you are! What a treat to see .

*crystal*: Love all the pretty colors!


----------



## jenayb

*cts*


----------



## stilly

Thanks *MJ*, *dez* and *LL*
Wore my Black Sculpted Heel Pigalle 120s with a casual dress from Los Angeles to a friend's holiday party on Sunday. I love the sculpted heel pigalles and can wear them for hours.


----------



## jenayb

I love the bottom if that dress!


----------



## sweethunibabi

All of you ladies are so gorgeous  I can't wait til I get my first pair of CL's and can post my New Year's outfit


----------



## taydev

stilly said:


> Thanks *MJ*, *dez* and *LL*
> Wore my Black Sculpted Heel Pigalle 120s with a casual dress from Los Angeles to a friend's holiday party on Sunday. I love the sculpted heel pigalles and can wear them for hours.


 I love your dress, from what I can see, and the pigalles look fantastic! What is is about the sculpted heel that makes it more comfy? Any shoe scientists here? I'd like to try them myself.


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> ^^ thank you, doll. Yes they're the mbp 120.


 
Is the dress Lavin for H&M? think it was in Vogue this month? beautiful!


----------



## crystalhowlett

cts900 said:


> *Icecream*: You look so wonderful. Hope you had a great time.
> 
> *dezy*: You are always so gorgeous. Lucky, lucky DH.
> 
> *jenay*: I adore your dress. Look how beautiful you are! What a treat to see .
> 
> *crystal*: Love all the pretty colors!


 

Thank you, I love your avatar :greengrin: CTS


----------



## crystalhowlett

sweethunibabi said:


> All of you ladies are so gorgeous  I can't wait til I get my first pair of CL's and can post my New Year's outfit


 

I think I speak for all of us. WE cant wait either!!


----------



## *MJ*

*Crystal* - LOVE the dress, and the Lilac NS is so lovely!!

*Stilly* - WOW!! Fab dress, and the Pigalles are pure perfection!!


----------



## Stephanie***

legaldiva said:


> Champagne bar with my BF.
> 
> Black F21 v-neck sweater; under
> Deep purple faux ostrich feather F21 vest; with
> Uniqlo moto skinny jeans.
> Black declics; and
> H JPG Kelly.


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE your style


----------



## Stephanie***

Love it!  



cfellis522 said:


> Here are our Christmas pictures with Santa:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Red Sweater
> Michael Kors Leggings
> Supra Ronfifi <- I just love these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jenay:* I am so jealous of your MBPs.  You look great!

*crystal:* Gorgeous!  Love the lilac NS!

*stilly:* Stunning, per usual.

Thank you *MJ!*


----------



## icecreamom

*Jenay*, Thanks for such a nice and sweet comment.. and about the scarf, you should definitively get one, they are versatile and timeless!... Ohh! And you look radiant on your picture! What a pretty smile 

 *Miss T*, *Panda*,* phiphi*, *kittens*, *louboutinlawyer* :shame:, *cts900* and *MJ *(I try to keep it organized... but it gets messy in the morning when I have to rush to work at 6:30AM  decisions, oh decisions.. )!

*Crystal* You look too pretty with that color combo! Love it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*crystal- *love the lilac NS! 

*Stilly- *they look great!

*cts- *thank you honey!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jenay*, you look fabulous!! Cute dress!

*stilly*, I have no words! Great legs and love the draping of your skirts/dresses, ^_^


----------



## missgiannina

all of you ladies have such great style! you all look beautiful!


----------



## crystalhowlett

MJ & Duke. thank you!! 
Do we have a "try it on section" like help with what to pair our CL's with for upcoming events or special outings, like the wedding shoe blog??? Purpose: try on like 2 outfits an give a  or  or neither with a personal idea from the voters. with in a certain time frame.
example
option1:
option2:
first date on friday the 24th at 7pm.
bday, NYE, xmas party, church,


----------



## missgiannina

^good idea


----------



## RedBottomLover

crystalhowlett said:


> MJ & Duke. thank you!!
> Do we have a "try it on section" like help with what to pair our CL's with for upcoming events or special outings, like the wedding shoe blog??? Purpose: try on like 2 outfits an give a  or  or neither with a personal idea from the voters. with in a certain time frame.
> example
> option1:
> option2:
> first date on friday the 24th at 7pm.
> bday, NYE, xmas party, church,


That's a really good idea. I was thinking about something like that but specifically for the MBB because I'd like to see what other people wear theirs with.


----------



## stilly

*jenay, sweethunibabi, MJ, duke, dez*, *missgiannina*...thanks for the sweet words!!!

*taydev* - I don't really know why the scuplted heel pigalles are more comfortable than the straight heel ones but I think it's got to be the heel shape. I can wear them all day long without a problem even with the 120mm heel. I even wear them out shopping!


----------



## aoqtpi

Stilly that dress looks so fun!


----------



## Elsie87

Hi ladies! Here's me again:














Chanel jacket, H&M tunic top, Mexx leggings, Galliano necklace, H&M ring, black Balenciaga City and black Piros.


----------



## taydev

stilly said:


> *jenay, sweethunibabi, MJ, duke, dez*, *missgiannina*...thanks for the sweet words!!!
> 
> *taydev* - I don't really know why the scuplted heel pigalles are more comfortable than the straight heel ones but I think it's got to be the heel shape. I can wear them all day long without a problem even with the 120mm heel. I even wear them out shopping!


 WOW! You're tempting me to try a pair because I still haven't perfected the straight heel 120 pigalles


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> At the holiday party we threw on Saturday night. Sorry the shoes are a little hard to see, but it's the only photo I have of their maiden voyage!


Jenay you look gorgeous!!! love the dress and the Leopard MBPs =) is the dress you're wearing in the photo Lanvin for H&M? it looks very similar


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous *Elsie*!! Love your Piros, and your Chanel jacket is


----------



## Theren

crystalhowlett said:


> MJ & Duke. thank you!!
> Do we have a "try it on section" like help with what to pair our CL's with for upcoming events or special outings, like the wedding shoe blog??? Purpose: try on like 2 outfits an give a  or  or neither with a personal idea from the voters. with in a certain time frame.
> example
> option1:
> option2:
> first date on friday the 24th at 7pm.
> bday, NYE, xmas party, church,


 

Omg I love this idea.. especially with me being plus size and having a hard time with fashion!


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> Jenay you look gorgeous!!! love the dress and the Leopard MBPs =) is the dress you're wearing in the photo Lanvin for H&M? it looks very similar



Thank you.

Yep, it sure is. Good eye!


----------



## cts900

*Elsie*: You look great. Love your necklace. 

*crystal*: Thanks, hun!

*stilly*: The hemline of your dress is soooo pretty.


----------



## BellaShoes

Elsie, love the tweed jacket and balenciaga!


----------



## BellaShoes

gorgeous skirt stilly!


----------



## stilly

*cts* - I love the dress's hem too but its still a bit short!!!

*Bella* - Thanks!!! I love all your shoes!!! You look so sexy in everything with those great legs!!!


----------



## flowergirly

stilly said:


> Thanks *MJ*, *dez* and *LL*
> Wore my Black *Sculpted Heel* Pigalle 120s with a casual dress from Los Angeles to a friend's holiday party on Sunday. I love the sculpted heel pigalles and can wear them for hours.


I do like that heel very much ... soooo feminine.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *stilly*...


----------



## icecreamom

Sorry.. I took this pic on my way back from dinner with friends (my mom wanted to see my outfit)... make up is gone and hair is messy! But hey.. still wearing my new love, the Bibis!


----------



## icecreamom

And today at work... Yes! I had to work on Christmas day! It was fun we had a little  potlock with all the employees and exchange little gifts!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*icecream* im LOVING your outfits. especially the Bibi's. You rock them so well and you're making me want them just that much more. how are they comfort-wise?


----------



## *MJ*

Love your outfits *Icecream*!!


----------



## missgiannina

icecreamom said:


> Sorry.. I took this pic on my way back from dinner with friends (my mom wanted to see my outfit)... make up is gone and hair is messy! But hey.. still wearing my new love, the Bibis!



this outfit is hot ...i love those thights where are they from?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*icecreamom:*You had to work today!?   That is just wrong!

But you look fabulous!  Love the Bibis!


----------



## jenayb

*Icecream*! You look great in both pics! If you must work Xmas day, _that_ is how you should look doing it!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*icecream*, you look gorgeous! I love the black and white outfit (consider yourself style-jacked lol)


----------



## ceseeber

*Icecreamom*....you look darling! I love the two looks and it sounds like you and your coworkers made the very best of the holiday spirit


----------



## phiphi

*icecream* great outfits! you look very chic!


----------



## BellaShoes

*icecream*, your outfits are great! Love your Christmas (next to the tree) outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

*icecream*, the bibis look gorgeous on you!


----------



## icecreamom

missgiannina said:


> this outfit is hot ...i love those thights where are they from?


 

Hi girl! Those thights are from Express! Got them on sale for $11 and I love how they feel!


----------



## icecreamom

*RedBottomLover* Thank you so much :shame:, they are comfortable for the height, it just take a little bit of practice to get use to the heel, I'm liking them a lot... I was very scared of wearing them with the thights, I had put some double side tape on the bottom to create  friction 

 *MJ*, *cessee*, *jenay*  and* KK *

*Duke*, Yes it was crazy that I had to work, I'm the AGM at a hotel and we were full house so I had to do my job, but it wasn't that bad I got to share with all the staff and it was actually a nice time.


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you so much for the sweet comments *phiphi*, *bella* and* rdgldy*. You ladies know how to cheer me up, my family lives overseas so I only had DF and my Dolce for the holidays!


----------



## crystalhowlett

RedBottomLover said:


> That's a really good idea. I was thinking about something like that but specifically for the MBB because I'd like to see what other people wear theirs with.


 
The MBB would look great with anything, if I had a pair(one day) I would wear them with skinny jeans/or BF jeans and kinda do a sloppy double roll up cuff with a simple tank top or sweater, or any LBD, all dresses, bootys are all the way in this year an mixing pretty with a rocker edge is so hot right now(zoolander mugatu voice) leggings, minni dresses, to the knee dresses. oh those jump suits with a cuff at the ankle, I could think for days.

SO..... How do I go about starting the blog ? Should I recommend it to JET or one of the other Chicas that know what they are doing.


----------



## crystalhowlett

crystalhowlett said:


> MJ & Duke. thank you!!
> Do we have a "try it on section" like help with what to pair our CL's with for upcoming events or special outings, like the wedding shoe blog??? Purpose: try on like 2 outfits an give a  or  or neither with a personal idea from the voters. with in a certain time frame.
> example
> option1:
> option2:
> first date on friday the 24th at 7pm.
> bday, NYE, xmas party, church,


 
Who's with me!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie, great outfit!

Icecreammom, you look fantastic and so does your tree :xtree:


----------



## lily25

Leaving parent's home after Christmas eve dinner, wearing my C'est Moi shoe boots.


----------



## ceseeber

*lily25,* I love the Hermes!!!, and I love the outfit and shoes too!


----------



## missgiannina

lily25 said:


> Leaving parent's home after Christmas eve dinner, wearing my C'est Moi shoe boots.


You look great! Love the birkin


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous *lily25*!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I posted these pictures in the other thread too.

1 outfit is a Pink suede Celine dress Chloe Paddington bag & Grey suede CLs

2 outfit is a Dolce & Gabanna dress LV multicolor & Red Patent peep toe CLs

3 outfit is a Versace fur jacket Dior blouse Roberto Cavalli jeans D&G glasses Chanel Maxi/Jumbo and brown snakeskin/leather CL mules


----------



## Cityfashionista

You look great Icecreammom!

I love your shoes


----------



## Cityfashionista

Elsie87 said:


> Hi ladies! Here's me again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket, H&M tunic top, Mexx leggings, Galliano necklace, H&M ring, black Balenciaga City and black Piros.




You look fab!


----------



## Cityfashionista

lily25 said:


> Leaving parent's home after Christmas eve dinner, wearing my C'est Moi shoe boots.



Awesome!


----------



## Cityfashionista

icecreamom said:


> 1st time wearing my Bibis, today is my 3 year anniversary with DF.




You look beautiful!  Happy Anniversary


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> At the holiday party we threw on Saturday night. Sorry the shoes are a little hard to see, but it's the only photo I have of their maiden voyage!



Fabulous! I love the leopard!  I have a leopard Lady Derbys arriving tomorrow! I cant wait!


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> Thanks *MJ*, *dez* and *LL*
> Wore my Black Sculpted Heel Pigalle 120s with a casual dress from Los Angeles to a friend's holiday party on Sunday. I love the sculpted heel pigalles and can wear them for hours.



Wow great shoes  & your legs are TDF!


----------



## aoqtpi

Lily, CLs and Hermes?  Swoon!

City, great outfits and I'm jealous of your location! I'm sick of the cold and snow!


----------



## stilly

Cityfashionista said:


> Wow great shoes  & your legs are TDF!


 

Thanks *City*!!!

Great outfits and CLs!!!


----------



## stilly

lily25 said:


> Leaving parent's home after Christmas eve dinner, wearing my C'est Moi shoe boots.


 
*lily* - Love the look!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Lily, CLs and Hermes?  Swoon!
> 
> City, great outfits and *I'm jealous of your location! I'm sick of the cold and snow!*



So am I! :cry: I'm in Philly. Those pics were taken a month or so ago

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> Thanks *City*!!!
> 
> Great outfits and CLs!!!




Thanks


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks great! 

Here is my outfit from Christmas Eve, wearing my black decolletes with vintage Dior blouse (found in mom's closet), Tahari skirt and zara tights


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous outfits *City*!! The pink is my fave!! Love your Chanel too!! 

Lovely holiday outfit* Dezy*!! Love the tights too!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

RedBottomLover said:


> That's a really good idea. I was thinking about something like that but specifically for the MBB because I'd like to see what other people wear theirs with.


 
*Thank you to everyone for the lovely comments!!* 


well it can also be a what to wear with a certain CL, i posted a comment in the" new to CL blog". Guess i will just have to start it off. I thought I had the NYE outfit together then i found another dress i couldnt leave macys with out. So i have 2 dress 2 CL options an I considered a wardrobe change to a house party. LOL!!:girlwhack:

DEZ: you look great!! beautiful smile!


----------



## aoqtpi

You look beautiful Dezy!


----------



## Perfect Day

Dezy - beautiful.  You look elegant.


----------



## Miss_Q

*dezy*- You look beautiful! Hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: Lovely, as always.  Love your mom's blouse and the tights are beautiful.  

*City*: Fierce and fabulous with each look! 

*lily*: You look beautiful.  Truly. 

*icecream*: Bummer about work but it sounds like you had the right attitude.  You look great in both looks and I adore those tights!!!!


----------



## kett

dezy you look great! I love the tights.


----------



## lily25

ceseeber said:


> *lily25,* I love the Hermes!!!, and I love the outfit and shoes too!





missgiannina said:


> You look great! Love the birkin





*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous *lily25*!!





Cityfashionista said:


> Awesome!





aoqtpi said:


> Lily, CLs and Hermes?  Swoon!
> 
> City, great outfits and I'm jealous of your location! I'm sick of the cold and snow!





stilly said:


> *lily* - Love the look!!!





cts900 said:


> *dezy*: Lovely, as always.  Love your mom's blouse and the tights are beautiful.
> 
> *City*: Fierce and fabulous with each look!
> 
> *lily*: You look beautiful.  Truly.
> 
> *icecream*: Bummer about work but it sounds like you had the right attitude.  You look great in both looks and I adore those tights!!!!






Everyone looks great in their Cls!
I'm eyeing some new pairs!!!Arghh! Hold me!


----------



## stilly

*dezy* - You look great!!! Love the tights!!!


----------



## ceseeber

*Lily25*.....I so want to eat your avatar!


----------



## stilly

Black Ann Taylor dress with a Hayden cashmere sweater and my Burgundy Alti 160s. I haven't worn these Alti's very much so I decided to wear them out today.


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Fabulous! I love the leopard!  I have a leopard Lady Derbys arriving tomorrow! I cant wait!



Woohoo Lady Derbys!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Black Ann Taylor dress with a Hayden cashmere sweater and my Burgundy Alti 160s. I haven't worn these Alti's very much so I decided to wear them out today.



I just love your style. So classy and timeless.


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous as always *Stilly*!! Love the Altis...what a beautiful color!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

These are the pictures in my Leopard Lady Derby as promised. I'm also wearing my D&G dress, My Dior glasses My roberto Cavalli shredded shirt my Chloe Edith & my Coach coat. 












Sorry my hair is messy :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> *dezy*: Lovely, as always.  Love your mom's blouse and the tights are beautiful.
> 
> *City*: Fierce and fabulous with each look!
> 
> *lily*: You look beautiful.  Truly.
> 
> *icecream*: Bummer about work but it sounds like you had the right attitude.  You look great in both looks and I adore those tights!!!!



Thanks sweetie


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Woohoo Lady Derbys!



Thanks 

Yeah they are awesome!  The black ones are a little more comfy but the leopard ones are so beautiful! I mean they both are but the leopard ones


----------



## Cityfashionista

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous outfits *City*!! The pink is my fave!! Love your Chanel too!!
> 
> Lovely holiday outfit* Dezy*!! Love the tights too!!



 

I got that dress from Celine at WC. I love it too! The suede is soft & its really comfy.


----------



## *MJ*

Love the whole outfit *City*!! You're making me want the Leopard Lady Derby!!  And your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

*MJ* said:


> Love the whole outfit *City*!! You're making me want the Leopard Lady Derby!!  And your hair is gorgeous!!



:TY: 

The shoes really are so beautiful! They aren't too bad as far as comfort goes although I found my black leather pair to be more comfortable. 

you should get them! Barneys has sold out but I think NM still has like a size 37


----------



## Rubypout

I'm sure I commented on this a minute ago but seems to have dissapeared 
Anyway I love the leopards *city*... I almost bought them the other day and now I wish I had!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Rubypout said:


> I'm sure I commented on this a minute ago but seems to have dissapeared
> Anyway I love the leopards *city*... I almost bought them the other day and now I wish I had!



 I can relate to your feeling. I wish I would've bought the Bikkis from the Saks sale


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks for the sweet comments, everybody looks so lovely  Can't wait to see the new years party pictures


----------



## Cityfashionista

My Gazolinas came today! I'm so excited

Excuse my hair.:shame: I just wanted to post some quick pictures as promised.

I'm wearing my Roberto Cavalli fur top, My Fendi Skunk fur bag My Dior glasses and of course my Gazolinas























I love them!  Love: A size 41 would have fit better but a 40.5 is good enough


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey ladies, long time no-post for me:

Gap jacket
H&M scarf
J. Crew turtleneck & skirt
Wolford tights
Decollete'


----------



## stilly

Love your outfit *DC*!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC, so classy and fly as always!!


----------



## cts900

*DC*: You have such amazing style. The whole look is jaw-dropping and the tights are TDF!!

*City*: I _love_ the messsy hair and the fabulous poses .

*stilly*: The color of your Altis is so beautiful.  You look so sophisticated and chic.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*DC* you look great. The whole outfit is just too cute. Is that the Bibi in the background?


----------



## aoqtpi

Stilly, I always love your outfits!
City, you always look so fierce!
DC, you look awesome and classy, a winning combination!


----------



## *MJ*

Love the outfit *DC*!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*DC*, Nice tights.
*City*, I LOVE the gazolina boots.


----------



## stilly

Thx *jenay, MJ, aoqtpi and cts*

I love my Alti's. I'm just happy to get in a wearing when I can with all the new snow!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*stilly:* Perfect as always!

*City:* Work those Gazolinas!!! 

*DC:* You always look fabulous going to work.  I have a girl crush


----------



## cts900

^^lol, *Duke*.  We are cut from the same cloth.  I have a total girl crush on *bella*. I  tPF and all of you fabulous ladies in your constantly chic looks.  I don't know how you do it, ladies!


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=69902

This is my NYE outfit. dress:express online exclusive, silver leopard print with an era decent hint of pink and my favorites NS lilac suede. Should have put my jewels on and a made up face. I will take a full picture tomorrow all done up with the DH!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey ladies, long time no-post for me:
> 
> Gap jacket
> H&M scarf
> J. Crew turtleneck & skirt
> Wolford tights
> Decollete'



Beautiful & classic


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> *DC*: You have such amazing style. The whole look is jaw-dropping and the tights are TDF!!
> 
> *City*: I _love_ the messsy hair and the fabulous poses .
> 
> *stilly*: The color of your Altis is so beautiful.  You look so sophisticated and chic.





aoqtpi said:


> Stilly, I always love your outfits!
> City, you always look so fierce!
> DC, you look awesome and classy, a winning combination!





kittenslingerie said:


> *DC*, Nice tights.
> *City*, I LOVE the gazolina boots.





Dukeprincess said:


> *stilly:* Perfect as always!
> 
> *City:* Work those Gazolinas!!!
> 
> *DC:* You always look fabulous going to work.  I have a girl crush



 ladies. You are so awesome


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cityfashionista said:


> My Gazolinas came today! I'm so excited
> 
> Excuse my hair.:shame: I just wanted to post some quick pictures as promised.
> 
> I'm wearing my Roberto Cavalli fur top, My Fendi Skunk fur bag My Dior glasses and of course my Gazolinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them!  Love: A size 41 would have fit better but a 40.5 is good enough



The Gazolinas look great on you!!


----------



## missgiannina

Cityfashionista said:


> These are the pictures in my Leopard Lady Derby as promised. I'm also wearing my D&G dress, My Dior glasses My roberto Cavalli shredded shirt my Chloe Edith & my Coach coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my hair is messy :shame:



ooohh lady derby...great look!


----------



## missgiannina

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey ladies, long time no-post for me:
> 
> Gap jacket
> H&M scarf
> J. Crew turtleneck & skirt
> Wolford tights
> Decollete'



perfect outfit!


----------



## Cityfashionista

crystalhowlett said:


> The Gazolinas look great on you!!


Thanks.  I was so excited when I got them I just threw them on & threw a outfit together to take pictures

I can't wait to actually wear them.


----------



## Cityfashionista

missgiannina said:


> ooohh lady derby...great look!


----------



## Indieana

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=69902
> 
> This is my NYE outfit. dress:express online exclusive, silver leopard print with an era decent hint of pink and my favorites NS lilac suede. Should have put my jewels on and a made up face. I will take a full picture tomorrow all done up with the DH!!




Lovely outfit - Amazing Tattoo!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=69902
> 
> This is my NYE outfit. dress:express online exclusive, silver leopard print with an era decent hint of pink and my favorites NS lilac suede. Should have put my jewels on and a made up face. I will take a full picture tomorrow all done up with the DH!!


Work it Missy!


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies, everyone looks great! haven't stopped in in a while, supppper busy, but still wearing my CLs for all my occasions  so it's time to upload 






in new york city with my boyfriend, dec 4th. wearing my black leather feticha booties.  these shoes!






pic #1 from our cruise. wearing my DIY strass yoyos (silk AB crystals on gold laminito). closer (but blurry) pic:











wearing my taupe feticha that i DIY strassed the heels in greige stones. here they are close up:











annddd, my would-be outfit on the last formal night of the cruise had my latest DIY project been done, but i didn't have a chance to finish them before i wore the outfit so i had to wear my gold ones again. oh well, here's an idea of how it would have looked:


----------



## vuittonamour

and here they are, a work in progress. still have a lonngggg way to go with them...


----------



## Cityfashionista

vuittonamour said:


> hey ladies, everyone looks great! haven't stopped in in a while, supppper busy, but still wearing my CLs for all my occasions  so it's time to upload
> 
> 
> 
> in new york city with my boyfriend, dec 4th. wearing my black leather feticha booties.  these shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> pic #1 from our cruise. wearing my DIY strass yoyos (silk AB crystals on gold laminito). closer (but blurry) pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my taupe feticha that i DIY strassed the heels in greige stones. here they are close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annddd, my would-be outfit on the last formal night of the cruise had my latest DIY project been done, but i didn't have a chance to finish them before i wore the outfit so i had to wear my gold ones again. oh well, here's an idea of how it would have looked:
> 
> ​





vuittonamour said:


> and here they are, a work in progress. still have a lonngggg way to go with them...
> 
> ​



Fa-bu-lous!   I love them all!  You look so beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mj, crystal, aoqtpi, perfect day, Miss_Q, cts, kett- *thank you all so much!* *

*stilly- *thank you so much and I love your Altis! 

*city- *loving them all, but wow the Gazolinas are hot!!!

*dc- *such a great outfit and I looovveee the wolfords! 

*crystal- *great NYE outfit!!!

*vuitton- *wow you are such an inspiration! I wish I was arty enough to do my own DIY! They all look sooo good, but I think my favorites are the taupe fetichas, the color is just gorgeous!!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous NYE outfit *Crystal*!!

Love all your looks *Vuitton*!! Your DIY shoes are !!! Beautiful work!! The gold Yoyo are my favorite!!


----------



## Mittens34

vuittonamour said:


> and here they are, a work in progress. still have a lonngggg way to go with them...



I love all of your CL's and outfits. My favorite are your: DIY Strass Yoyos


----------



## Mittens34

Cityfashionista said:


> My Gazolinas came today! I'm so excited
> 
> Excuse my hair.:shame: I just wanted to post some quick pictures as promised.
> 
> I'm wearing my Roberto Cavalli fur top, My Fendi Skunk fur bag My Dior glasses and of course my Gazolinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them!  Love: A size 41 would have fit better but a 40.5 is good enough



City I love your Gazolinas!!!


----------



## Mittens34

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey ladies, long time no-post for me:
> 
> Gap jacket
> H&M scarf
> J. Crew turtleneck & skirt
> Wolford tights
> Decollete'



DC you look great. I love your tights. I need to get a pair of those.


----------



## IslandSpice

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey ladies, long time no-post for me:
> 
> Gap jacket
> H&M scarf
> J. Crew turtleneck & skirt
> Wolford tights
> Decollete'


 
Beautiful as usual! Lovin' the tights!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*stilly, misty, cts900, RedBottomLover* (yes, those are my lovely BiBis in the background - I couldn't decide which to wear), *aoqtpi, kittenslingerie, Duke, CTS, cityfashionista, Dez. *MJ*, Mittens *(you've got to get a pair of these tights....  they're on sale, too!!)and *IslandSpice* - thank you girls for the lovely compliments 

*Vuitton* - look at you Miss Hotness!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Mittens34 said:


> City I love your Gazolinas!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Here's my NYE outfit. 

I wore my Chinchilla jacket, Tiffany jewelry, My Leather and Swavarski Dolce & Gabanna dress My Chanel bag & my Glitter pumps ( I don't know the name:shame: sorry)


----------



## BattyBugs

I love seeing all the CL outfits, ladies. I'm so far behind but you all look fantastic.


----------



## Cityfashionista

BattyBugs said:


> I love seeing all the CL outfits, ladies. I'm so far behind but you all look fantastic.




 Happy New year


----------



## KlassicKouture

You all are smokin' hot!!


----------



## cts900

Looking fabulous *crystal*, *vuitton* and *city*!


----------



## ct462

wow city! lookin fab on new years!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> Looking fabulous *crystal*, *vuitton* and *city*!





KlassicKouture said:


> You all are smokin' hot!!





ct462 said:


> wow city! lookin fab on new years!



 Ladies!  Happy New Pear


----------



## mal

Lookin GORGEOUS, y'all!!!


----------



## stilly

*Crystal, City, Vuitton* - Love the outfits!!! Looking great to start the new year!!!

Below is what a wore last night to a New Year's Eve party at a friend's house.

I wore a gray pleated dress from Neiman Marcus with my black patent pigalle 120s to and from the party but then I switched over to my red lova slingbacks 120s when I got inside to the party.

I got quite a few compliments including from a girl wearing Black Lady Peeps!


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70016
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70015

I wore my NS, We went to a friends house for NYE, had a lovely time brining in the new year with my husband, close friends and "my precious"
Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> *Crystal, City, Vuitton* - Love the outfits!!! Looking great to start the new year!!!
> 
> Below is what a wore last night to a New Year's Eve party at a friend's house.
> 
> I wore a gray pleated dress from Neiman Marcus with my black patent pigalle 120s to and from the party but then I switched over to my red lova slingbacks 120s when I got inside to the party.
> 
> I got quite a few compliments including from a girl wearing Black Lady Peeps!





crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70016
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70015
> 
> I wore my NS, We went to a friends house for NYE, had a lovely time brining in the new year with my husband, close friends and "my precious"
> Happy New Year Everyone!!!




Wow ladies! looking good! 

Stilly I love the shoe change  Both are fabulous!


----------



## cts900

Lovely dresses *crystal* and *stilly*.  I hope you both had a blast!


----------



## Beaniebeans

stilly said:


> *Crystal, City, Vuitton* - Love the outfits!!! Looking great to start the new year!!!
> 
> Below is what a wore last night to a New Year's Eve party at a friend's house.
> 
> I wore a gray pleated dress from Neiman Marcus with my black patent pigalle 120s to and from the party but then I switched over to my red lova slingbacks 120s when I got inside to the party.
> 
> I got quite a few compliments including from a girl wearing Black Lady Peeps!



You look FAB *Stilly*! THat skirt is perfect - and I love how you went with grey instead of black. THe Red Lova slings are my fave look


----------



## BattyBugs

What a classy look, Stilly. I love both pair, but the red is my fave.
Very nice, Crystal.


----------



## ct462

Here's DB and I at a wedding, with my medievo VPs


----------



## 9distelle

ct462 said:


> Here's DB and I at a wedding, with my medievo VPs


Beautiful outfit & CLs, congrats!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Wow so many gorgeous pics, you CL ladies are so stylish and chic

Here is a pic from Christmas Eve (we celebrate on this day in Norway) in my mother's couch, I couldn't resist taking a pic of my black simple pump and red Christmas nail polish


----------



## Cranberry_84

Nice coordination!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *City, cts, Beanie* and *Batty*!!!

*ct462* - Love the dress and VPs!!!

*purses* - Great heels and nails!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> Here's DB and I at a wedding, with my medievo VPs



I die a million deaths over these shoes. 



purses & pugs said:


> Wow so many gorgeous pics, you CL ladies are so stylish and chic
> 
> Here is a pic from Christmas Eve (we celebrate on this day in Norway) in my mother's couch, I couldn't resist taking a pic of my black simple pump and red Christmas nail polish



I love this polish colour! So fun!


----------



## crystalhowlett

- City, CTS900 Batty for the lovely comments.
CT462 love the medievo VP's.
PursenPugs great combo!!!

Everybody looks great!!! Hope Everyone is having a great new year.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Everyone looks great. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hapy New years everyone! I hope you all recuperated and ready for the workweek ahead.
Here are my iowa zeppas on their maiden voyage.


----------



## missgiannina

ct462 said:


> Here's DB and I at a wedding, with my medievo VPs



great look !


----------



## missgiannina

purses & pugs said:


> Wow so many gorgeous pics, you CL ladies are so stylish and chic
> 
> Here is a pic from Christmas Eve (we celebrate on this day in Norway) in my mother's couch, I couldn't resist taking a pic of my black simple pump and red Christmas nail polish



nice!


----------



## missgiannina

soleilbrun said:


> Hapy New years everyone! I hope you all recuperated and ready for the workweek ahead.
> Here are my iowa zeppas on their maiden voyage.



looking fab!


----------



## aoqtpi

vuitton, great outfits! You're beautiful! That sapphire dress is TDF! Awesome DIY work!
City, I ADORE chinchilla!
Stilly, amazing!
crystal, superb!
ct, omg 
purses, great matching! I'm looking for a great red sparkly nail polish myself.
soleil, stunning!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*crystal:* You look great!
*vuitton:* Gorgeous outfits!
*Stilly:*  those Iova Pigalles!
*ct: *You look awesome!
*Soleil:* Fabulous and stylish!
*purses&pugs:  *Love the matching nail polish!

Here's my outfit from NYE:

DVF Sweetheart pants, DVF Lunelle blouse, BR leather/fabric jacket, and CL Micro booties!


----------



## jenayb

*Duke*, you always rock the DVF and look fabulous!  

Another great outfit.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *Jenay!* 

Thank you sweet *bella!*


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

crystal, ct, purses, duke....great looks everyone! Gorgy!


----------



## crystalhowlett

*soleibrun*: Love the blue, I'm a college basketball fan UK go big blue!and u look great in blue, love it with the black skirt and all.

Dukelove it, great body, great look!!! an thank you!! DH(not darling) didnt want to retake so its the only one of us together.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the VPs, *CT*!
Pretty polish, *Purses*.
Nice outfit, *Soliel.*
*Duke*: you are the queen of DVF. Love the look!


----------



## soleilbrun

Duke great look! I'd love a close-up of those booties, they've peaked my interest.

Thank all you lovely ladies for the comments. I'm back at work (yeah and boo). Talk to you soon!


----------



## shockboogie

New Year's Eve combo


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> vuitton, great outfits! You're beautiful! That sapphire dress is TDF! Awesome DIY work!
> City, I ADORE chinchilla!
> Stilly, amazing!
> crystal, superb!
> ct, omg
> purses, great matching! I'm looking for a great red sparkly nail polish myself.
> soleil, stunning!


----------



## Cityfashionista

shockboogie said:


> New Year's Eve combo


 that red!


----------



## jenayb

I'm not really huge into Chanel, but *shockboogie* I'm not going to lie.. I'm kind of dying over that bag!!  Love love love!

Ok so I had to take my Eugoustinas out for their maiden voyage this morning. It's in the low 30s here in AZ, if you believe it... What better an excuse?


----------



## Miss_Q

shockboogie said:


> New Year's Eve combo


 
Perfect combo!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> I'm not really huge into Chanel, but *shockboogie* I'm not going to lie.. I'm kind of dying over that bag!!  Love love love!
> 
> Ok so I had to take my Eugoustinas out for their maiden voyage this morning. It's in the low 30s here in AZ, if you believe it... What better an excuse?


Sounds great! Do post action shots


----------



## lily25

O my Sling in Taupe for romantic dinner for two with my darling!






Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## missgiannina

Dukeprincess said:


> *crystal:* You look great!
> *vuitton:* Gorgeous outfits!
> *Stilly:*  those Iova Pigalles!
> *ct: *You look awesome!
> *Soleil:* Fabulous and stylish!
> *purses&pugs:  *Love the matching nail polish!
> 
> Here's my outfit from NYE:
> 
> DVF Sweetheart pants, DVF Lunelle blouse, BR leather/fabric jacket, and CL Micro booties!



love the leather jacket you look great!


----------



## missgiannina

shockboogie said:


> New Year's Eve combo



LOVE the chanel...fab combination!


----------



## missgiannina

lily25 said:


> O my Sling in Taupe for romantic dinner for two with my darling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



perfect date outfit!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> I'm not really huge into Chanel, but *shockboogie* I'm not going to lie.. I'm kind of dying over that bag!!  Love love love!
> 
> Ok so I had to take my Eugoustinas out for their maiden voyage this morning. It's in the low 30s here in AZ, if you believe it... What better an excuse?



love the artsy...those boot look fierce!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*shock:* Wow, what an amazing combo!

*jenay:* I am trying to focus on the boots, but you are killing me with the Artsy! 

*lily:* Gorgeous!

Thank you so much for your sweet compliments: *MrsTeacher, crystal, batty and soleil.*


----------



## phiphi

wow! everyone looks fabulous! what a fantastic and stylish group of ladies here!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I just realized I can't see some of the action shots because it is blocked at work. :shame:I'm sure you ladies look fabulous. I can't wait to see them when I get home.


----------



## soleilbrun

shockboogie said:


> New Year's Eve combo


Love the combo! Are those your DIY?


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> I'm not really huge into Chanel, but *shockboogie* I'm not going to lie.. I'm kind of dying over that bag!!  Love love love!
> 
> Ok so I had to take my Eugoustinas out for their maiden voyage this morning. It's in the low 30s here in AZ, if you believe it... What better an excuse?


Chic and edgy! Way to pull it all together.


----------



## ct462

Dukeprincess, I love how your top gives a pop of springtime! 
shockboogie, I'm always in love with your Chanels + CLs. What a beautiful combo! 
jenay, your coat looks so warm! How do you love that Artsy! 
lily25, you look so cute and classy! Rather, very dainty!


----------



## crystalhowlett

shockboogie said:


> New Year's Eve combo



I literally yelled out loud, good thing its just me and the pups, wow!!! Im speechless.


----------



## calisurf

OMG - I am so far behind!  Everyone looks totally hot!

Here are my stellar FC deal - Gazolinas.  Thanks to all you wonderful TPFers!  Photo courtesy of this amazing mirrored bathroom in Palm Springs


----------



## jenayb

lily25 said:


> O my Sling in Taupe for romantic dinner for two with my darling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!


 
So cute - I love the colour!! 

Thank you everyone for your kind words! The Artsy is by far my favourite bag... Ever. I wasn't sold on it at first, but it's just amazing and carries *everything*!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*cali* you pull those off sooo well! the entire outfit is well put together and you look fabulous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> OMG - I am so far behind!  Everyone looks totally hot!
> 
> Here are my stellar FC deal - Gazolinas.  Thanks to all you wonderful TPFers!  Photo courtesy of this amazing mirrored bathroom in Palm Springs



 them! They look great on you! I'm wearing mine today too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah you look hot *cali!* 

Thank you *missgiannina and ct!*


----------



## calisurf

^ Thanks RBL and city and duke!    I am really stoked on them!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> ^ Thanks RBL and city!    I am really stoked on them!!!


IKR! I love them! I want another pair I love these so much. Where'd you get yours?

& what does FC stand for? :shame:


----------



## calisurf

Footcandy - they had a one day only 50% off the black Gazs.  I may have also got the brown suede Gazs when they went on sale at NM.


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> Footcandy - they had a one day only 50% off the black Gazs.  I may have also got the brown suede Gazs when they went on sale at NM.



Awh man I missed it  I have the brown suede. I got them from Barneys on sale. Maybe they have more in your size? Good luck

ETA oh I misread that. Did you get the brown suede from NM?


----------



## aoqtpi

Duke, great outfit! 
shock, OMG I DIE for Chanel and strass! Beautiful!
jenay, such a comfy-looking outfit! Great!
lily, gorgeous outfit. Is that an LV necklace?
cali, superb outfit! Is that a random pole in the bathroom?
hbrake, you look lovely!


----------



## Flip88

hbrake1 said:


> Pink Python Rolando
> Banana Republic Shirt
> Adam Lippies Black tweed Skirt



gorgeous - completely gorgeous


----------



## calisurf

hbrake1 said:


> Pink Python Rolando
> Banana Republic Shirt
> Adam Lippies Black tweed Skirt



Love the pink!



Cityfashionista said:


> Awh man I missed it  I have the brown suede. I got them from Barneys on sale. Maybe they have more in your size? Good luck
> 
> ETA oh I misread that. Did you get the brown suede from NM?



Yes got from NM 



aoqtpi said:


> cali, superb outfit! Is that a random pole in the bathroom?



Haha!   It's the hinge side of the door -- the knob is on the right hand side.


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> Love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes got from NM
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!   It's the hinge side of the door -- the knob is on the right hand side.


Yay  Take modeling pics


----------



## Cityfashionista

hbrake1 said:


> Pink Python Rolando
> Banana Republic Shirt
> Adam Lippies Black tweed Skirt



Very nice


----------



## calisurf

will do.  I am very behind


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> will do.  I am very behind



that's ok. So am I 

Have you worn the brown ones yet?

I  these Gazolinas so much. 

I wanted the leather ones too but they didn't have them on sale in my size


----------



## amazigrace

*duke,* you look amazing in your DVF outfit!

*shock,* honey, your shoes and Chanel are amazing - love so much! 

*jenay,* we're boot twins! Love your cape and LV! You look great!


----------



## jenayb

amazigrace said:


> *duke,* you look amazing in your DVF outfit!
> 
> *shock,* honey, your shoes and Chanel are amazing - love so much!
> 
> *jenay,* we're boot twins! Love your cape and LV! You look great!


 
Thank you! 

Right after I purchased mine, I was so very excited when you posted pics of your boots!!


----------



## cfellis522

soleilbrun said:


> Hapy New years everyone! I hope you all recuperated and ready for the workweek ahead.
> Here are my iowa zeppas on their maiden voyage.


 
Soleibrun - Love the whole outfit!  Love the pop of that blue with the black leather skirt!  You look great!


----------



## cfellis522

hbrake1 said:


> Pink Python Rolando
> Banana Republic Shirt
> Adam Lippies Black tweed Skirt


 
HBrake1 - You look great!  Love teh pink python rolandos!!!


----------



## cfellis522

calisurf said:


> OMG - I am so far behind! Everyone looks totally hot!
> 
> Here are my stellar FC deal - Gazolinas. Thanks to all you wonderful TPFers! Photo courtesy of this amazing mirrored bathroom in Palm Springs


 

I got the same deal!!!  (Actually, DH got them for me for Christmas!!!)  Love your whole outfit!!!  Caroline


----------



## ct462

calisurf, amazing bathroom shot!! Love the boots. I'm convinced everyone needs a pair!


----------



## stilly

*lily, Duke, jenay, shockboogie *- Love the outfits!!!

*cali* - The boots with that skirt is super hot!!!


----------



## calisurf

Cityfashionista said:


> Have you worn the brown ones yet?
> 
> I wanted the leather ones too but they didn't have them on sale in my size



Not yet, oh I hate when that happens  - I was crazy during the sales!



cfellis522 said:


> I got the same deal!!!  (Actually, DH got them for me for Christmas!!!)  Love your whole outfit!!!  Caroline



DBF got them for me too! We are so lucky!  



ct462 said:


> calisurf, amazing bathroom shot!! Love the boots. I'm convinced everyone needs a pair!



I'm am doubly convinced 



stilly said:


> *cali* - The boots with that skirt is super hot!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## Rubypout

Bad photo - But I love getting wear out of my Patent simples


----------



## Cranberry_84

very nice!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

i wish this picture wasn't so blurry. 

here's me on new years with my guerriere 120's.


----------



## calisurf

^^ Simples are the best!  You look great

^ Wow the "G" boots - you look fabulous! - (side question: are they comfortable?)


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

calisurf said:


> ^^ Simples are the best!  You look great
> 
> ^ Wow the "G" boots - you look fabulous! - (side question: are they comfortable?)



they were super comfortable for about 3 hours wearing them (i wore them for about 4 until i thought my feet were going to fall off). i switched to other shoes for an hour, and then wore them again for another 3 hours or so. i think i just need to buy some shoe pads, and they'll be fine for the next time i wear them.

p.s. i was sitting in this picture because they hurt that bad lol


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm so behind here! 

*Duke* - Woman, you look fab!   I love that DVF blouse with the Sweetheart pants... the jacket adds a touch of hotness and the booties complement everything! 

*shock* - LOVE the CL/Chanel combo!! 

*jenawins* - You look fab!   Who makes your cape?  I love it... and you're rockin' those Eugoustinas! 

*lily* - Very classy... I love your blouse! 

*cali* - Wow, you're rockin' those Gazolinas!!  Lookin' good!! 

*hbrake* - Very nice outfit!  Love the pop of pink!

*Ruby* - Your simples look great on you!!

*Gab* - The pic may be blurry, but you look lovely!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wore my bronze glitter HPs on NYE... went to an Indian party and ate a ton!  I jumped around and danced a TON in these and I gotta say, I MUST get more HPs, wow.   Excuse the unattractive bathroom pics!

NL dress (random cami), Chanel beige clair medium caviar flap with gold h/w and my bronze glitter HPs!





Pic I took next to my 10 year old cousins shoe haha.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the combo, Shock.
The boots look great, Jenay.
The taupe is so pretty, Lily.
Great mirror shot, Cali!
hbrake: cute outfit.
Nice outfit, Ruby.
Love the G boots, Gab.
I really like the HPs, Fiery.


----------



## cfellis522

Fiery - Love your glittery HPs!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I wore my black patent Fifis to a family friend's wedding last Sunday. I had lots of things to take overseas for relatives so I could only fit 1 pair of CL in my luggage, I chose these as they are superrr comfy and easy to match with anything


----------



## purses & pugs

*Cranberry, stilly, jenaywins, crystalhowlett, missgiannina, aoqtpi, Dukeprincess and BattyBugs*:
thank you so much for your sweet compliments ladies

*Duke*, love your NYE outfit, the top is so pretty

*shock*, holy crap and wow!!! I love this combo, the red Chanel is TDF

*fiery*, love the pic next your cousins shoe and you look great!

*pixiesparkle*, you look lovely!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*amazi, stilly, fiery and purses & pugs!*


*ruby:* Nice outfit!

*gab:* I really love those boots! 

*fiery:* My sparkle princess!  Love the HPs on you! 

*pixie:* The Fifis are so classic and elegant on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I only went back a few pages, sorry if I miss anyone! 

*shock- *LOOOOOVVEEEEE your red patent Chanel and oohhhh the fire opal LCs are amazing!!!

*jena- *they look awesome! and I love your Louis too! 

*lily- *such a pretty outfit, love your necklace! 

*cali- *WOW you look freakin hot! the Gazolinas look amazing!!!

*hbrake- *love the pink! 

*ruby- *any excuse to wear patent, I love 

*gab- *they look great! 

*fiery- *stunning as always, the bronze glitter HPs are beautiful. Glad to know how comfy they are, think I'll need HPs added to my collection

*pixie- *If I had to take one pair, I'd pick those too. classic and go with everything!


----------



## Perfect Day

cfellis522 said:


> Soleibrun - Love the whole outfit!  Love the pop of that blue with the black leather skirt!  You look great!



I completely second that, stunning.


----------



## icecreamom

Everybody looks so beautiful!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Pixie* So very cute! Love the Chanel!!! 

*Fiery* I love your Chanel, too!! My cape is actually from White House Black Market. I think they have it on super sale right now. Just sayin.


----------



## shopgirl810

PANda_USC said:


> Stopped by HL downtown and was looking for a few new dresses..only picked up one..one to match the dark blue strass fifis I have yet to get, . Dress paired with my Maggies


 
beautifuL!


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> I wore my black patent Fifis to a family friend's wedding last Sunday. I had lots of things to take overseas for relatives so I could only fit 1 pair of CL in my luggage, I chose these as they are superrr comfy and easy to match with anything




Looking good 

I can't see the other pics at work but i'm sure you all look fabulous!


----------



## ct462

Minal, where you been girl? Shopping? I always love your outfits and your Chanels! When are you going to model all those hair accessories you get? 

Pixiesparkle! My Chanel angel, you look so sweet, next to such a cute tree! Are you enjoying yourself while traveling? You have quite a beautiful Chanel on your shoulder as well!


----------



## Helena928

Happy New Years, everyone! All looking amazing. This year I plan on treating myself to another pair of CL's, but now the question is... what pair?!


----------



## Rubypout

*Helena*  Leggings and patent combo


----------



## ct462

helena, what a great picture! Very cute and casual outfit! Your hat looks so darling on you!


----------



## iloveredsoles

*Helena,* great shot! Fabulous!


----------



## aoqtpi

Ruby, cute outfit!
Gab, gorgeous!
fiery, love the glitter HPs!
pixie, you look great!
Helena, I am in LOVE with your outfit!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous shockboogie. Love your style!


shockboogie said:


> New Year's Eve combo


----------



## stilly

*Helena* - LOVE the outfit!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Helena928 said:


> Happy New Years, everyone! All looking amazing. This year I plan on treating myself to another pair of CL's, but now the question is... what pair?!


 
Helena - You look great!  Love the leggings!  You should add them to the CLs and Leggins thread on here somewhere!  Caroline


----------



## Dukeprincess

When I grow up, I want to look just like *Helena.* 

Following an extremely tough act, on my way to work in my Orniron booties.  I am in head-to-toe J.Crew except for the tights (and shoes of course)...searches for *DC-Cutie!*  

(please excuse the laundry detergent in the background...whoops!)


----------



## BellaShoes

*fiery*, love the NL Dress!

*pixie*, beautiful photo!

*helena*, love the photo and the shoes... perfect.


----------



## ct462

Dukeprincess, you sure you don't model for the J.Crew catalog? Cause you look pretty darn sophisticated


----------



## BellaShoes

oh, *duke*... you have outdone yourself...perfect from head (well.. your chin ) to bottom


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

i love your pictures!! *fieryfashionist Helena928 pixiesparkle Dukeprincess*


----------



## missgiannina

Helena928 said:


> Happy New Years, everyone! All looking amazing. This year I plan on treating myself to another pair of CL's, but now the question is... what pair?!



Beautiful pictures!


----------



## missgiannina

Dukeprincess said:


> When I grow up, I want to look just like *Helena.*
> 
> Following an extremely tough act, on my way to work in my Orniron booties.  I am in head-to-toe J.Crew except for the tights (and shoes of course)...searches for *DC-Cutie!*
> 
> (please excuse the laundry detergent in the background...whoops!)



great outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look lovely, Pixie.
Nice photos, Helena.
Duke, you are so nicely put together. Love it.


----------



## singsongjones

shockboogie said:


> New Year's Eve combo


 
Smashing, mama!!! Fly like a G6!!!!!!


----------



## cts900

I've gotten waaaaay behind somehow , but ladies, you look absolutely terrific.  I am always inspired when I can browse through these impressive photos.  Thank you all for posting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Shock* - just beautiful!
*Helena *- tres chic
*Duke* - I.... Die...  the color of the skirt is a welcome change for the winter!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Ct:* You are making me !  Thank you! 

*bella, gab, misgiannina, and batty:* Thanks for all of your sweet compliments! 

*DC* I posted hoping you'd find your way here!  I knew you'd appreciate the J.Crew!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Helena- *you look great, love your outfit! 

*Duke- *such a great outfit! love your pink J.Crew skirt and omg your tights! love!


----------



## aoqtpi

Duke, you look great! Are those the new Wolfords you just got?


----------



## surlygirl

everyone looks fantastic!

*duke *- i love, love, love those tights! i almost picked them up from nordies, but wasn't sure that i can pull them off. of course they look great on you! may have to try to find them again.


----------



## stilly

Duke - Love the outfit especially the ruffled shirt!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much, *dezy!*

Yes, they are the new Wolford Sousan, you must get them *aoqtpi!*

I think you should head on back to Nordies, *surly!* 

This has to be one of my favorite J.Crew tops EVER, *Stilly!*


----------



## Helena928

THANK YOU GUYS for the lovely, lovely comments!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Ladies:* You all look so lovely in your outfits with your CL's!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

haven't been here in a while, but i came to check NYE outfits to get ideas for my upcoming vegas trip...  


i found all the inspiration i was looking for _and MORE!!!_ 


everyone looks so amazing!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Duke, you look FAB, dahling!! Love those tights!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *LL.* I've missed you!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Shock*, great Chanel/CL combo!


----------



## BellaShoes

VS Silk Body Suit
VS Pencil Skirt
Wolford Black/Black Leo tights
Stone MAM- Rebecca Minkoff
Black Babels


----------



## phiphi

*shock* that's such a stunning combo! i know you were the belle wherever you went on NYE!
*helena* - you are always so chic! love that outfit!
*duke* - professional, beautiful and elegant. the combo is TDF!
*bella* - lovely lovely lovely!!


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you phi!


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella, *Beautiful!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you jonathan


----------



## aoqtpi

Bella, lovely outfit! I esp. love the shirt!


----------



## cts900

The color of the top is sooooo beautifully saturated, *bella*.  Luscious!
*Duke*, those tights paired with the pop of color in that beautiful skirt are just beyond sassy! I love the look in every way.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *LL.* I've missed you!


Likewise, my dear! I've been delinquent...i promise to be better


----------



## calisurf

Wow Bella and Duke - you two are killing it!!!  And now going to look up Wolford tights.  You guys are the best!

Helena - love the outfit - fun and totally understated coolness!


----------



## medicbean

wowser *bella*! you look amazing!


----------



## icecreamom

*Bella*! Bellisima! Love the outfit!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Helena*, you always look amazing!

*Duke*, I'm sending you my medical bill. You took my breath away!!! What are the stats on those tights?

*Bella*, I love your style! 


Everyone looks incredible! I'm surrounded by beautiful people.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella- *gorgeous as always  LOVE the Leo tights!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much aoqtpi, dezy, cts, Klassic, icecream, medicbean and cali!

The top is actually a body suit! If you have never 'explored' them on VS.com...do!


----------



## BattyBugs

Whoa Bella...hot stuff!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I adore everyone's look!!!


----------



## stilly

Great look *Bella*!!!


----------



## missgiannina

BellaShoes said:


> VS Silk Body Suit
> VS Pencil Skirt
> Wolford Black/Black Leo tights
> Stone MAM- Rebecca Minkoff
> Black Babels



great look love the tights!


----------



## stilly

Qi cashmere sweaterdress with my Big Lips


----------



## calisurf

oh stilly


----------



## aoqtpi

Beautiful stilly! I love me some cashmere!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thank you ladies for your super sweet compliments.  I feel so special! 

Wow *Bella*, you look great! 

Oh em gee, *Stilly!* Can I just say you look amazing!?


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> Qi cashmere sweaterdress with my Big Lips



Amazing!


----------



## cfellis522

Bella - Wow!  Love that VS top!  You look great!
Stilly - Again, I love those Big Lips on you!


----------



## ct462

Stilly! You always look so amazing! I love how you make wearing 120s,140s so easy!!!


----------



## medicbean

*stilly!* gorgeous legs!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the Big Lips, Stilly.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *cali, aoqtpi, Duke, missg, cfellis, ct, medic* and *Batty*!!!


I actually wear my Big Lips quite a bit. When I first got them, I didn't think I'd wear them that much with the skinny, metal heel but now I find them pretty comfortable and not too hard to walk in.


----------



## cts900

Lovely as always, *stilly*!


----------



## phiphi

loves it *stilly*!


----------



## stilly

*cts* and *phi*...


----------



## purseinsanity

Everyone looks HAWT!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Me with my Candy Flats and new Rick Owens biker jacket:


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Super rocker chic! Work it!


----------



## cts900

Grrrreat combo, *purse*!


----------



## missgiannina

purseinsanity said:


> Me with my Candy Flats and new Rick Owens biker jacket:



love the outfit especially the jacket!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *cfellis, missgianna, duke* and *stilly*...

Gorgeous photo *stilly*, love the whole look, simply sexy.


----------



## jeNYC

hi Everyone, here I am with in studded VP's and Peacock Biancas


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look awesome *Jen!*


----------



## pixiesparkle

*stilly* your big lips are gorgeous! and you have great legs too 
*purseinsanity* & *jeNYC* great outfits!! =)


----------



## angelnudged

the bianca looks fabulous! =)


----------



## BattyBugs

The Candys really fit the outfit, *purse*. Nice!
Great look,* Jen*!


----------



## cts900

Looking great, *jen*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly*- you look gorgeous!!!!

*purse*- love the candy flats! 

*jen*- they both look so hot! love the peacock color!


----------



## aoqtpi

purse, love that look!
jen, hot!


----------



## hazeltt

purseinsanity said:


> Me with my Candy Flats and new Rick Owens biker jacket:



Love your flats and that RO jacket! 




jeNYC said:


> hi Everyone, here I am with in studded VP's and Peacock Biancas




Gorgeous outfits!


----------



## BijouBleu

Great outfits on here!

Here's my contribution: The circus was in town, I thought this suited for a night at the circus.

Ronfifi Supra with a Miss Sixty Coat (I have a huge collection of coats for a SoCal girl )


----------



## guccigal07

wearing my new boots...shopping with my mom


----------



## calisurf

BijouBleu: You're killing it in those boots and coat - gorg!

guccigal07: love the boots and the vest - wow - very well done!


----------



## cts900

*gucci*: I am way into that vest! 

*Bijou*: Your coat combined with your boots is just _fabulous_.


----------



## ct462

I'm wayy behind, everyone looks fabulous! Way to start of the New Year!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Bijou, love everything about your look! Esp. the jacket and iPhone 4 though 
gucci, love those boots with that vest!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Calisurf *and* cts900*

*aoqtpi* - Thanks you! I'm a little in love with my iPhone too 

*Gucci*  - fab shopping outfit!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Bijou: Great look!
Gucci: Cute boots.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous outfit once again.


guccigal07 said:


> wearing my new boots...shopping with my mom


----------



## stilly

*Bella, pixie, dez*...thanks for the great comments!!!

*Bijou, gucci *- Great looks...hot boots!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Stilly* & *Batty* - Thanks


----------



## crystalhowlett

Saturday Night- DH n friends,Casual Sushi Dinner and Nachbar(German Bar,great beer selection from around the world) 
Romeo Juliet couture dress, black tights, "Pink111 Ron rons".

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70777

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70778


----------



## aoqtpi

crystalhowlett said:


> Saturday Night- DH n friends,Casual Sushi Dinner and Nachbar(German Bar,great beer selection from around the world)
> Romeo Juliet couture dress, black tights, "Pink111 Ron rons".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70777
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70778



Great outfit! I love the contrast of dark/neutral clothing and bright shoes; this is the basis for some of my favourite looks! What's the tattoo on your arm of?


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^Thank you!! yes me too, I love the color "oh its just a little something called pink 111". My tattoo is a"dia de los muertos"-day of the dead skull with a red rose and peacock feather, partial sleeve. part of my heritage.


----------



## icecreamom

*purseinsanity* Candy flats  one of my fav shoes ever!! You look incredible

*JeNY* The blue top you wear with the peacock Bianca is so adorable! You look super pretty!

*Bijou* Winter.. in style! You look super hawt, be careful you'll be melting the snow as you walk!

*Gucci* You look too cute! Hope you had fun with your mom


----------



## aoqtpi

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^^Thank you!! yes me too, I love the color "oh its just a little something called pink 111". My tattoo is a"dia de los muertos"-day of the dead skull with a red rose and peacock feather, partial sleeve. part of my heritage.



Very cool!


----------



## cts900

crystalhowlett said:


> Saturday Night- DH n friends,Casual Sushi Dinner and Nachbar(German Bar,great beer selection from around the world)
> Romeo Juliet couture dress, black tights, "Pink111 Ron rons".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70777
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=7313&pictureid=70778



You look incredible and I _need that hat_!


----------



## crystalhowlett

hat- charlett russe think $12?? Thank you!!
Aoqtpi


----------



## jeshika

Royal Blue Maudissimas!


----------



## needloub

^^That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## BattyBugs

Such a gorgy blue, Jeshika.


----------



## jeshika

thanks ladies, it shows up a little richer in the pics. IRL it's a little darker.


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> Royal Blue Maudissimas!



the color is beautiful!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Jeshika-those shoes against those pants...the color is just amazing!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *missg *and *MrsTeacher*! just found this pic! i am wearing my clichy strass...  don't have a pic of the back... but i'll take one next time.  the sparklies!


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> thanks *missg *and *MrsTeacher*! just found this pic! i am wearing my clichy strass...  don't have a pic of the back... but i'll take one next time.  the sparklies!



Fab outfit!!!!


----------



## stilly

Great pics *jeshika*!!! I love both pairs!!!


----------



## stilly

My Leopard Pony Lova 120s with a black dress to go out tonight


----------



## calisurf

work of art!  wow!  go stilly!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfit, Jessika.
Very hot, Stills.


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> My Leopard Pony Lova 120s with a black dress to go out tonight



Hot outfit!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Icecreammom *- thanks so much!

*Crystalhowlett* - that hat! with those shoes = yes!! 

*Jeshika* - I was just imagining how royal blue maud would look with a black "work" type outfit and wow! Amazing! Nice clichy look too!

*Stilly* - I've noticed that nobody on here ever comments about legs , at all !! So I just thought I should point out that your legs? Works of art. Especially in those lovas! . Of course I'm being facetious coz it's all been said before but a little redundancy never hurt anyone!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Wow all you ladies look wonderful!


----------



## aoqtpi

Jeshika, what an amazing blue! And so much toe cleavage! Also I love the outfit; who makes that sweater/cardigan?
stilly you look great as always! Esp. your legs! (but I'm pretty sure I've said that before so I'm repeating myself...)


----------



## ilovemylilo

Pre-dinner wearing my dearest beloved *suede Declic*


----------



## DitaMakeup

*Ilovemylilo:*: very classy! Declic are the perfect loubies shoes for me!
*jenyc*:love the Vp spike and peacock color of the biancas. Unfortunately, I never found this color in Paris...


----------



## DitaMakeup

pictures from christmas party at my work (I am makeup teacher at a makeup school): first time with my big lips


----------



## medicbean

ilovemylilo - you look gorgeous i love the bag, and declic are gorgeous, and very comfy!

ditamakeup - dang! you look smoking! i really like your lip colour - what is it??

xxxxxx


----------



## aoqtpi

ilove, I LOVE your outfit! It's making me want to get a BBag now too!
Dita, that outfit is amazing!


----------



## cts900

*Dita*: Love your tights!

*ilovemylilo*: You look amazing.  

*jesh*: Both of those photos made me .  I think you have fabulous taste.


----------



## iimewii

*DitaMakeup*-I love your whole outfit!!!


----------



## missgiannina

DitaMakeup said:


> pictures from christmas party at my work (I am makeup teacher at a makeup school): first time with my big lips


you look great!


----------



## stilly

*cali, Batty, missg, Bijou, City, aoqtpi*...thanks for all the great comments!!!:kiss:
I try to keep my legs in shape despite my hatred of working out!

ilove[/B] - Great outfit!!!

*Dita*  - I love the outfit and adore those Big Lips!!! So sexy!!!


----------



## jeshika

BattyBugs said:


> Cute outfit, Jessika.


Thanks Batty!!!! 


BijouBleu said:


> *Jeshika* - I was just imagining how royal blue maud would look with a black "work" type outfit and wow! Amazing! Nice clichy look too!


thanks *Bijou*! it works out real well as long as i keep everything else simple. I 



aoqtpi said:


> Jeshika, what an amazing blue! And so much toe cleavage! Also I love the outfit; who makes that sweater/cardigan?


thanks *aoq*! yeah the toe clevage is crazy, isn't it? it takes some getting used to. the cardi is from Warehouse... warehouse.co.uk it's my absolute fav. brand and they are based out of the UK.



cts900 said:


> *jesh*: Both of those photos made me .  I think you have fabulous taste.


thanks *cts*! its so sweet of you to say!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jeshika:* LOVE that color! 

*stilly:* You always look amazing!

*lilo:* Gorgeous combination!  So classy!

*dita:* The Big Lips look fantastic on you! Your tights are cool too!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Duke*!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> thanks *aoq*! yeah the toe clevage is crazy, isn't it? it takes some getting used to. the cardi is from Warehouse... warehouse.co.uk it's my absolute fav. brand and they are based out of the UK.



Yeah, they look great on you! I don't love my toes though so I could never pull this off.

Thanks for letting me know! I'm on their site now and they have some great stuff! 

Ohh... Too bad they, like too many other sites, don't ship to Canada


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Yeah, they look great on you! I don't love my toes though so I could never pull this off.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know! I'm on their site now and they have some great stuff!
> 
> Ohh... Too bad they, like too many other sites, don't ship to Canada



ooh... check out asos.com, they have an abbreviated warehouse collection and ship to Canada! 

http://us.asos.com/Warehouse-Shop-f...1&mk=VOID#parentID=-1&pge=1&pgeSize=20&sort=1


----------



## Jönathan

*Jeshika, *Great outfit, Love the clichys!
*ilovemylilo,* So cute!! Love the entire outfit!
*Ditamakeup,* Great outfit, the Big Lips are super sexy!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> ooh... check out asos.com, they have an abbreviated warehouse collection and ship to Canada!
> 
> http://us.asos.com/Warehouse-Shop-f...1&mk=VOID#parentID=-1&pge=1&pgeSize=20&sort=1



Haha, you enable me so much! Thank you!


----------



## DitaMakeup

thanks ladies! 
tights are from H&M


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

you all look fabulous!!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Duke* and *dez*!!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Jonathan* and *dezy*!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Dita *- Fantastic look! H&M tights? Love!


----------



## heatherB

*Jesh*, cute outfit and the mauds look so pretty on your feet!
*Crystal*, love your ensemble! Those ron rons are TDF!
*Dita*, you are so beautiful! I wish I could do makeup like that.
*Stilly*, sexy!
*Bijou*, beautiful coat!


----------



## CelticLuv

ilovemylilo said:


> Pre-dinner wearing my dearest beloved *suede Declic*



You look AMAZING! I love the whole outfit!!


----------



## CelticLuv

DitaMakeup said:


> pictures from christmas party at my work (I am makeup teacher at a makeup school): first time with my big lips



 the whole outfit and the tights, so cool!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, great outfits and shoes, *hbrake!*


----------



## missgiannina

*hbrake1* great outfits


----------



## stilly

*hbrake* - Love the outfits!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

You look fabulous Hbrake


----------



## aoqtpi

hbrake, love the outfits!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*hbrake* lookin' good!


----------



## cfellis522

Hallie - You look great!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Guccigal - You look great!  Love the new boots and the vest!


----------



## Birkinforever

edit... sorry this thraed was not good.


----------



## Akalyah

jeshika said:


> Royal Blue Maudissimas!



Pretty Color.. I luv em!!


----------



## Akalyah

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey ladies, long time no-post for me:
> 
> Gap jacket
> H&M scarf
> J. Crew turtleneck & skirt
> Wolford tights
> Decollete'



Sweet and Chic!!


----------



## Akalyah

All u ladies look great...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's me headed to work channeling Jackie O:
(one day I swear I am going to stop rushing OOTD so these pics won't be blurry)

Bailey 44 Partners in Crime blazer
Michael Stars dress
Wolford Fence tights
Goa Lame Noir Simples
Costume Pearl Necklace (from the Limited)
Pearl earrings (real and gifted by Mommy )


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Duke, you look soooo fab, as usual!! i love those tights, girl!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *LL!*   We need to get you some Wolford!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww thanks *LL!*   We need to get you some Wolford!


Uh, yeah we do!! i'm sick of ghetto tights that run after one use!!


----------



## cts900

*DUKE*! _Dayum_....you are a fashion force to be reckoned with.  I had to pop in after a week's absence to say that you look dyn-o-mite (and, yes, please continue to enable *LL* toward buying some Wolford...can you imagine how great her legs would look! )


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> *DUKE*! _Dayum_....you are a fashion force to be reckoned with.  I had to pop in after a week's absence to say that you look dyn-o-mite (and, yes, please continue to enable *LL* toward buying some Wolford...can you imagine how great her legs would look! )


  I  you, cts!


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> *DUKE*! _Dayum_....you are a fashion force to be reckoned with. I had to pop in after a week's absence to say that you look dyn-o-mite (and, yes, please continue to enable *LL* toward buying some Wolford...can you imagine how great her legs would look! )


 
  I  you *cts.  *You always make me feel so good. 

(and the enabling to convert the world to Wolford continues...I should mention Outnet has a few pairs on sale...)


----------



## phiphi

*hbrake* - great outfits!

*duke* - another tour de force! i so love that look on you! 

*LL* - you need to come to the wolford dark side


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *P!*


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's me headed to work channeling Jackie O:
> (one day I swear I am going to stop rushing OOTD so these pics won't be blurry)
> 
> Bailey 44 Partners in Crime blazer
> Michael Stars dress
> Wolford Fence tights
> Goa Lame Noir Simples
> Costume Pearl Necklace (from the Limited)
> Pearl earrings (real and gifted by Mommy )



Love the outfit! And the pearls!


----------



## Miss T.

You ladies look fabulous! Well done


----------



## Tiffy24

I posted one pic from my wedding a few months ago. I finally got my picture DVD and found 2 better shots. I was thinking about selling them, but the wedding pics made me fall in love with them again


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Tiffy24 said:


> I posted one pic from my wedding a few months ago. I finally got my picture DVD and found 2 better shots. I was thinking about selling them, but the wedding pics made me fall in love with them again



you look amazing please don't sell your wedding shoes!!! no way those are keepsake babe!!!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW Tiffy you looked gorgeous, love how the pink shines so bright. Glad you decided not to sell them, they would be a great memory of your special day (even if you don't wear them ever again)!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LL *- I'm not trying to enable or anything of the sort, but you GOTTA get some Wolfords (they on sale on BG, NM and Saks right now!!!). I wore a pair yesterday, Mira, and got so many compliments in the office. 

*Duke* - missy look at you - you've got to be the best dressed at your firm.
*Tiffy24* - don't sell your shoes, your wedding picture is beautiful. the pop of color just works and I love the sash, it's very unexpected, hip and chic


----------



## singsongjones

Wow...*Tiffy24*!!!! *STUNNING!!! *and the leopard sash was edgy and hot!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *aoqtpi, DC and Miss T.* 

Definitely don't sell your wedding shoes *Tiffy!*


----------



## Akalyah

Tiffy24 said:


> I posted one pic from my wedding a few months ago. I finally got my picture DVD and found 2 better shots. I was thinking about selling them, but the wedding pics made me fall in love with them again


 
DO NOT SELL UR WEDDING SHOES....

Great pic and shoes!


----------



## ct462

Tiffy, your wedding pics are ADORABLE!! I love your leopard sash/belt against your dress!!


----------



## missgiannina

Tiffy24 said:


> I posted one pic from my wedding a few months ago. I finally got my picture DVD and found 2 better shots. I was thinking about selling them, but the wedding pics made me fall in love with them again



Gorgeous color.. definitely keep they are part of a priceless memory!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Tiffy24 said:


> I posted one pic from my wedding a few months ago. I finally got my picture DVD and found 2 better shots. I was thinking about selling them, but the wedding pics made me fall in love with them again



You, your dress and your shoes are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

You look beautiful *Tiffy*!!! Gorgeous dress and shoes!!!




Tiffy24 said:


> I posted one pic from my wedding a few months ago. I finally got my picture DVD and found 2 better shots. I was thinking about selling them, but the wedding pics made me fall in love with them again


----------



## ilovemylilo

*Tiffy * I love the pic!  You look very beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## stilly

I wore this to a business dinner this week
Black & White Lova 120s and a simple Calvin Klein black dress


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> I wore this to a business dinner this week
> Black & White Lova 120s and a simple Calvin Klein black dress



Lovely!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*tiffy* KEEP those! Pictures look amazing, as do you and the shoes!


----------



## Eks Wintour

guccigal07 said:


> my friend in her ronfifi and me in change of guards




absolutely loved that pink dress paired with Change of Guards (my current UHG, but in blue)


----------



## Tiffy24

Thanks ladies. I'll never let go of my wedding shoes now!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Tiffy, what a beautiful bride!! Love your wedding colours  Nevveerrrr let those babies go!! 

Stilly, you are the pigalle queen...gorgeous as usual!


----------



## cts900

*tiffy*: that is a great photo and i am glad you have decided to hold onto them!

*stilly*: you always, always look lovely.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the outfit pics, ladies!


----------



## heatherB

Tiffy24 said:


> I posted one pic from my wedding a few months ago. I finally got my picture DVD and found 2 better shots. I was thinking about selling them, but the wedding pics made me fall in love with them again


 
Such a cute group picture, Tiffy! You were a beautiful bride. I love the leopard sash with your dress and, of course, the shoes are amazing! I hope I'll look as perfect on my wedding day.


----------



## jenayb

I wanted to share a couple action/outfit pics from a recent trip to Vegas I took with another gorgeous TPFer, *melialuvs2shop*. 






This guy loved our shoes!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Great pics!!! You both look gorgeous!! Looks like a lot of fun was had by all!!


----------



## SassySarah

Jenay & Melia - looks like a fun time!  What club are you at?


----------



## jenayb

Thanks *Mel & Sass*! 

We are at XS.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Stilly: * Gorgeous as ever!

*Jenay:* What cute shots!  (no pun intended).  Looks like you two had a great time.  I love your hair too.


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> Thanks *Mel & Sass*!
> 
> We are at XS.



I knew it!  I was going to ask if it was XS or Tryst!


----------



## cfellis522

Jenay and Melia - You both look great and looks like you had a BLAST!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> *Stilly: * Gorgeous as ever!
> 
> *Jenay:* What cute shots!  (no pun intended).  Looks like you two had a great time.  I love your hair too.



Lol!! They are great shots, and we had great shots!  Thank you! 



cfellis522 said:


> Jenay and Melia - You both look great and looks like you had a BLAST!!!



Thanks doll. It was SUPER fun!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Jenay* & *Melia* - Looking good! 

I had a rather disconcerting experience last night (in a good way!). I was at a club and by my count saw at least 4 CL pairs "in the wild" as it were, this was not inclusive of my 2 girlfriends and I. I am fairly certain one was an exotic pair of either simples or ron rons! It felt like it should have been a meet up


----------



## carlinha

*jenay* and *melia*, WHAT FUN!!!  wish i could have joined you ladies!!!  *jenay* the pik piks are so awesome on you!!!!

haven't posted in this thread in a while, i've been lazy taking photos of my outfits 

here are some fairly recent ones...

white dress with Amber volcano strass 










anthropologie top, AMQ sunnies, AMQ clutch and purple lizard VPs





DVF dress, AMQ clutch, cranberry satin escandria


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the club photos. Jenay & Melia, you both look so pretty.
Carlinha: You are such a doll. Hi Kaya!


----------



## Miss T.

Tiffy24 said:


> I posted one pic from my wedding a few months ago. I finally got my picture DVD and found 2 better shots. I was thinking about selling them, but the wedding pics made me fall in love with them again



Congrats on the wedding! I wish you all the best, *Tiffy*. The shoes are GORGEOUS and a precious memory from your wedding. I hope you decide not to sell them.


----------



## Miss T.

*Stilly*, great outfit as always, and beautiful legs!

*jenay and melia*, you look glamorous, and it looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Miss T.

*Carlinha*, you look gorgeous! The wear the escandrias so well!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly, you look great as always!
jenay, what fun photos! Looks like you two had tons of fun!
carlinha, beautiful! What breed of dog are those two? I DIE for your lizard VPs!


----------



## Akalyah

My So Prive Slings


----------



## Akalyah

Damas Greissimo


----------



## Akalyah

Bloody Mary's.... oh boy, these shoes are killers... :boxing:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Get Em Akalyah! Nice legs too.....


----------



## iimewii

*carlinha*- Love all your outfit. They are all beautiful!

*Akalyah*- Love the bloody mary's.


----------



## jenayb

*carlinha*, those Cranberry Satin Escandrias are beyond amazing. They look TDF with your skin tone!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Akalyah said:


> View attachment 1305849
> 
> 
> My So Prive Slings



I looooooovvvvveeee this jumper!!!!


----------



## weB3now

Black Simples on a night out in the "D":


----------



## Akalyah

iloveredsoles said:


> I looooooovvvvveeee this jumper!!!!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Akalyah

iimewii said:


> *carlinha*- Love all your outfit. They are all beautiful!
> 
> *Akalyah*- Love the bloody mary's.


 
thank you!!


----------



## Akalyah

mistyknightwin said:


> Get Em Akalyah! Nice legs too.....


----------



## medicbean

*carlinha* - the DVF dress is gorgeous on you!

*Akalylah* - lovely legs!

*weB3now* - you look great!


----------



## jenayb

Crappy cell phone pics. Woot! 

Leopard Ponyhair Pigalle Flats






Indio Python New Simple 120


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> Crappy cell phone pics. Woot!
> 
> Leopard Ponyhair Pigalle Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indio Python New Simple 120



You are killing me *Jenay*!! Fabulous ponyhair's and so perfect with the LV in damier that's a combo that looks so great together! Indio Python NS's....I die!  Enough said


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## Rubypout

*Miss Allen Leopard pony 100 - Taken out for the first time for Sunday Lunch *


----------



## stilly

*jenay, Duke, missg, louboutinlawyer, cts, Batty*....thanks for all the great comments!!!

*jenay* - All your pics are fabulous!!! I love your CLs with jeans!!!
*calinha* - Love the outfits!!! 
*weB3now* - The Simples look great on you!!!
*Akalyah* - Those Bloody Mary's with your legs are so sexy!!!
*ruby* - Love the leopards!!! Hope it was a successful first outing!!!


----------



## Rubypout

stilly said:


> My Leopard Pony Lova 120s with a black dress to go out tonight


Shoes are gorgeous and you always look so elegant!

*Tiffy* Love your wedding outfit, the leopard sash  And You cannot get rid of your shoes!!!

You all look great Ladies


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Ruby*!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

web, cute outfit! Love the accessories you chose!
jenay, love the outfit and LV! Also that couch looks so comfy! Love the Simples too
Ruby, sassy pic! Love it!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Carlinha* - Love them all, my favourites are the escandria...........mmmmaybe the ambers 

*Jenay* - Loving the leopard flats with LV, nice new simple look too!
*
weB3now* - The tunic look with your simples is fab.

*akalyah* - Greissimo 

*rubypout *- Great look for a maiden voyage


----------



## BattyBugs

*Akalyah*: Nice outfit shots.
*WeB3*: Love that top!
*Jenay*: I don't know which pair I like best. Love them both.
*Ruby*: Love the shoes with your outfit.


----------



## candyapples88




----------



## Perfect Day

Candyapples - those CL work so well with your outfit
Akalyah - nice shoes and nice outfit
WeB3now - simple but they work very well
Jenaywins - my favorite flats around - stunning.= but those pythons are even better.  So stylish.
Rubypout - gorgeous shoes
Carlinha - love your purple lizard VP's
Stilly - I am sure you 'did business, in your outfit - pure class.
Duke - those tights complete a nice outfit.
Dita - stunning and you look so hot!
Ilovemylilo - I dont normally go for suede but yes, those are fab

everyone looks amazing


----------



## aoqtpi

Candy, skinnies go with those piggies so well!


----------



## Akalyah

jenaywins said:


> Crappy cell phone pics. Woot!
> 
> Leopard Ponyhair Pigalle Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indio Python New Simple 120


 

Cuteee!!!


----------



## Akalyah

candyapples88 said:


>


 
Love how they mesh well.. love!!


----------



## jenayb

Akalyah said:


> Cuteee!!!


 


So... We obviously bought a new mirror that hasn't been hung in our living room as of yet, and that's what I've been using for my most recent crappy cell phone outfit pics. I guess I have until DBF decides to hang it to get a real full-length for our bedroom.

For those who perhaps are on the fence about the Rosella flats....


----------



## EricaBelle

Wearing the black leather Pigalle 120s
You can't see the red sole *sadface*


----------



## aoqtpi

Jenay, love the outfit! I usually don't like flats (I'm only 5 feet) but you always look so great in them!
Wow Erica, smokin' bod! Piggies look great on you!


----------



## EricaBelle

aoqtpi said:


> Jenay, love the outfit! I usually don't like flats (I'm only 5 feet) but you always look so great in them!
> Wow Erica, smokin' bod! Piggies look great on you!





Thank you. It's my first picture that I've posted on here. I was a little nervous!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share a couple action/outfit pics from a recent trip to Vegas I took with another gorgeous TPFer, *melialuvs2shop*.




nice how i randomly select page 291 to start catching up on this thread and what do i see...  cute lil *j'enay* and my thighs!!!  lol...  should have hit up encore's spa & gym before wearing that dress 



anyways...  thanks for all the lovely comments.  we had a blast and i can't wait for another play day in sin city!


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> nice how i randomly select page 291 to start catching up on this thread and what do i see...  cute lil *j'enay* and my thighs!!!  lol...  should have hit up encore's spa & gym before wearing that dress
> 
> 
> 
> anyways...  thanks for all the lovely comments.  we had a blast and i can't wait for another play day in sin city!



LOL shut up!!! You have great thighs!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Next play day I'm so there 

haha y'all look fabulous!


----------



## cts900

*Erica*: Your dress is a really pretty color. 

*jenay*: How adorable are you in every single picture????? The shots of you and *Melia* made my day! Thank you so much for sharing!  

*candy*: Love 'em! 

*Rubypout*: Great look! 

*weB3now*: Love your belt! 

*Akalyah*: You are so fierce is each look. 

*car*: I have never seen a photo of you where you did not look luminous. These are no exception. Gorgeous.


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> Next play day I'm so there
> 
> haha y'all look fabulous!



You better be. And no talking about your thighs, ya heard?


----------



## misselizabeth22

haha. I've got thicker ones from softball/cheering. 
But it's all good. Give me character


----------



## KlassicKouture

misselizabeth22 said:


> Next play day I'm so there
> 
> haha y'all look fabulous!


 
I'm glad I wasn't the only one inviting myself along for the next Sin City Play Date! 

*Tiffy*, that wedding pic is super awesome! 

*stilly*, great legs! 

*jenay* and *melia*, you two are absolutely adorable!! And *jenay*, you're making me seriously want something leopard print!!  How the heck did I miss those Indio python NS's????

*carlinha*, I'm so glad you posted a pic wearing your Ambers. I've wondered what you'd wear them with! 

*Akalyah*, I just love your style! 

*we*, you look great! 

*Ruby*, you look lovely!

*candy*, those jeans fit you perfectly!

*Erica*, don't let this be your first and last post. I just love that pic!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Klassic*!!!

*CandyApples* - I love the skinny jeans and nude pigalles!!! Gorgeous!!!

*Erica* - Love the outfit! Very Sexy!!!

*jenay* - Great flats. Skinny jeans look great on you!!!


----------



## janelovesyou

This was my first time wearing my Jolie Noeud Dorcets (or any of my CLs) in public. W/ my Calvin Klein dress


----------



## IslandSpice

Lovely dress, Jane!


----------



## jenayb

janelovesyou said:


> This was my first time wearing my Jolie Noeud Dorcets (or any of my CLs) in public. W/ my Calvin Klein dress



Jane loves you, and J'enay loves your dress!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

janelovesyou said:


> This was my first time wearing my Jolie Noeud Dorcets (or any of my CLs) in public. W/ my Calvin Klein dress



Lovely! We are shoe twins  Congrats on wearing them out for the first time, they look great on you!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Jenay*, you're killing me!! you look awesome in all your pics, i especially love those leopard pigalle flats!

*Ruby*, gorgeous pic! love your jacket!


----------



## jenayb

*LL*


----------



## Akalyah

very nice jane!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jane:* You look smashing!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*jane*, you are simply fab!


----------



## clothingguru

wow ladies!* You all look so stunning*! I am so far behind that i cannot comment on each one individually and im sorry for that  But you ladies are GORGEOUS!


----------



## cts900

Spectacular dress, *jane*. You look great!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Very Cute Jane!


----------



## missgiannina

Jane, you look great!


----------



## aoqtpi

Great look Jane!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay: Cute outfit.
Erica: Love the Pigalles.
Jane: I love the splash of red.


----------



## 9distelle

janelovesyou said:


> This was my first time wearing my Jolie Noeud Dorcets (or any of my CLs) in public. W/ my Calvin Klein dress


Congrats!!! You look stunning!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I was invited, haha, I couldn't go because it's the start of busy season for my job, and they don't allow vacations until after May.


----------



## janelovesyou

Thanks so much for the compliments ladies. You are making me blush!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I haven't had a chance to check into this thread for awhile so I apologize if I missed anyone.

*Tiffy* - you look beautiful. Congrats on your recent marriage!
*Stilly* - You are seriously the pigalle 120 diva! They look fab on you!!!
*Jenay & Melia* - seeing your vegas pics makes me impatient for April 2nd!!!! J - you need to move here like NOW! so I can drool over your collection and shoe cabinet...hahahha love every outfit and pair
*Carlinha* - beautiful as always babe!
*Akalyah* - those bloody marys are smoking!!!
*web3now* - I love your datenight outfit! comfy and stylish!
*ruby* - what a great first outting!!!
*candyapple* - omg! nude pigalles!!! *drool*
*jane* - love the pop of red with the outfit.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

The weather has been so nice and warm these past few days that I thought I'd start pulling my spring attire out.

BCBG cardi and dress
Kid Brown Ron Rons


----------



## jenayb

*Crazzee*, I absolutely love the dress. The pattern is amazing with your skin tone, and the fit is perfect! 

And I know, I know... I keep telling DBF that the sooner we move to SF the better! I kind of already offered your DF up to be his friend. Hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> I was invited, haha, I couldn't go because it's the start of busy season for my job, and they don't allow vacations until after May.



Invited? Um, don't you mean BEGGED to go!?!?


----------



## clothingguru

*Crazzee*: cute dress! I love the color of the cardi! I love green! Great outfit with you Cl's


----------



## NoelleW

Hi ya'll!  I LOVE looking at all your lovely outfits in this thread!  I'd like to join in and share my black patent Miss Boxe's making their inaugural outing during a dinner date with DH last night. 

Madewell dress
BR belt




Sorry for the cell phone pic (and apparently I need to work on the angle bc my hands are not that much larger than my feet in real life! )


----------



## Akalyah

Vey cute outfit Noelle!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the outfit with the MBs *Noelle!*


----------



## calisurf

*janelovesyou: *what a perfect outfit - you look amazing!

*crazzee_shopper: *the weather has been like summer - our seasons are so screwy.  I know I'm gonna be wearing boots in June!  You look great, love the pattern!  
*
NoelleW:* that is my kind of outfit!  you like perfect.


----------



## calisurf

Date night with DBF and new-to-me Coral Patent Bananas!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Okay, that's it, I am coming to play in your closet, *cali.* *packs bags* 

You look amazing!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Noelle* - you look lovely
*Calisurf* - OMG...those bananas are perfect with that dress...lovely!


----------



## calisurf

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Okay, that's it, I am coming to play in your closet, *cali.* *packs bags*
> 
> You look amazing!



Next snow storm, I say you head this way -- we have an extra room!  



crazzee_shopper said:


> *Noelle* - you look lovely
> *Calisurf* - OMG...those bananas are perfect with that dress...lovely!



yes!  I can't believe how these shoes seem to go with everything   thanks!


----------



## candyapples88

Amazing guys!


----------



## jenayb

*cali*


----------



## calisurf

jenay


----------



## Dolcezza1

Wow Calisurf, I absolutely love the color of your Bananas!!! 

Beautiful!

Dolce...


----------



## Akalyah

Purtyyy Cali!!


----------



## aoqtpi

crazzee, you look great! So jealous of the weather where you are!
noelle, cute outfit!
cali, awesome look!


----------



## Jönathan

*Noelle, *Such a cute outfit! I really like the Miss Boxe paired with tights.
*Cali,* Great dress! The Coral Bananas look stunning on you!


----------



## calisurf

*Dolcezza1:* thanks! love your plumeria avatar!

*Akalyah:*  hehe - purty!  

*aoqtpi:* thanks love!

*Jonathan:  *thank you!!!


----------



## NoelleW

*Akalyah, Dukeprincess, crazzee_shopper, aoqtpi, Jonathon* - Your comments are all so sweet, I really appreciate them!

*calisurf *- What a PERFECT dress with those shoes, I love everything about your look!!


----------



## missgiannina

calisurf said:


> Date night with DBF and new-to-me Coral Patent Bananas!



Beautiful dress! you look amazing!


----------



## calisurf

Thanks NoelleW!  Can't wait to see more pics! 

MissG!  Can't wait to see more pik!

Sorry for the cheesy 

Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## stilly

*crazzee* - Great dress and Ron Rons!!!

*NoelleW* - Love the outfit!!!

*Cali *- The Dress, the Bananas...Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AEGIS

cali you look so cute!! i love all the bright colors.


----------



## purses & pugs

My BF's 7 year old daughter went in my closet without me knowing and came out with my purple Belle CLs, Balenciaga Light Olive City and leo scarf
She totally cracked me up! But I must buy a padlock for my closet very soon - looks like she's starting to have a thing for Bal and CL already!


----------



## ceseeber

^ great picture! And i love the balenciaga color


----------



## calisurf

Omg. I love her whole outfit!!!


----------



## calisurf

Thanks stilly,  thanks aegis!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I'm about ten pages behind so I can not commit on everyone  but I have to tell you that you all look gorgeous!  

Keep wearing those CLs & stay beautiful!


----------



## cts900

*crazzee* and *cali*--I am so happy to see you ladies taking full advantage of this spring-like CA weather! You both look lovely.  Those dresses have such delicious patters.  

I have been gone for a few days, but everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## ct462

pugs, your BF's daughter is sooo cute with all your accessories!!


----------



## BattyBugs

What a cute photo, Purses!


----------



## phiphi

*noelle* - cute outfit!! 
*crazee & cali* - jealous you get to wear summery dresses! you both look fabulous!
cute picture *pugs*!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ceseeber*, *calisurf*, *ct462*, *BattyBugs* and *phiphi* - thank you ladies!! She definitely has started to get very interested in my clothes, shoes and bags already so I must watch out


----------



## LVOEnyc

*pugs* too cute!!


----------



## clothingguru

*cali:* I LOVE your look here! I love the dress and Banana's on you! So hot! 

*noelle:* Lovely outfit! Its perfect for the cold weather but still very chic! 

*purses*: HOW CUTE! That is so adorable!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

*cali*-the colors and the coral is perfect!

*P&P*- you better watch out she is coordinating very in the now! :sunniesso freakin cute

*Noelle*- Love It!!!


----------



## calisurf

*clothingguru, crystalhowlett *- thanks!  I am in  with them!

*cts900* - wasn't the weather amazing!  I'm hoping for another warm weekend *fingers crossed*

*phiphi* - thanks!  our seasons are kinda reversed here -- i'll be wearing my boots in May/June!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

calisurf said:


> Date night with DBF and new-to-me Coral Patent Bananas!





love the whole look!  i need some coral nanners in my life


----------



## calisurf

^totally!!!


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> love the whole look!  i need some coral nanners in my life



We shall find you some..


----------



## lilflobowl

It's the first day of the Lunar New Year so I decided to take my Barbie Ron Rons out since bright colours are usually part of my dress theme.


----------



## CelticLuv

^ OMG, you look so cute!!! I LOVE the Barbie Pink color, TDF!


----------



## kvjohns614

melialuvs2shop said:


> love the whole look! i need some coral nanners in my life


 
Ohhh me 2, me 2!!!!!!


----------



## Dolcezza1

lilflobowl said:


> It's the first day of the Lunar New Year so I decided to take my Barbie Ron Rons out since bright colours are usually part of my dress theme.


 

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the color of your Ron Rons....


----------



## roussel

lilflo totally stylish girl!  Love the whoe look esp the pants and the Ron rons of course.


----------



## Akalyah

Very cute lilflobowl!!!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Lilflobowl* - You look adorable!  I wish I can wear pink.  For some reason, I'm afraid of that color 

Last week, I wore the Minibouts, Graffiti flats, and Debora espadrilles.  Here is a screen shot of the Minibouts:






I don't take screen shots well   But if you'd like to see the flats, it's at 8:56 and the espadrilles are at 10:07 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0TmbJv8InE

Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## Elsie87

*Lilflo*: Love the hot pink! You look great!

*Nhu Nhu*: Fab! Love your jacket!


Me today:






Black DKNY tunic top with black H&m leggings, vintage Burberry trench, leopard print Zara scarf, 'emerald' Accessorize ring, Chanel sunnies, Chanel Scales flap and Esoteri booties


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Elsie87 - I love the whole look!  You look great!


----------



## pixiesparkle

lilflobowl said:


> It's the first day of the Lunar New Year so I decided to take my Barbie Ron Rons out since bright colours are usually part of my dress theme.



love your outfit!! barbie pink is such a prettyyy colour


----------



## phiphi

*lilflobowl* - love the barbie pink - what a gorgeous colour!
*elsie* - looking fierce!
*nhu* - love that outfit!

for lunar new year, bright colours courtesy DVF with black patent simples.


----------



## cfellis522

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Lilflobowl* - You look adorable! I wish I can wear pink. For some reason, I'm afraid of that color
> 
> Last week, I wore the Minibouts, Graffiti flats, and Debora espadrilles. Here is a screen shot of the Minibouts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take screen shots well  But if you'd like to see the flats, it's at 8:56 and the espadrilles are at 10:07 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0TmbJv8InE
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!


 
Nhu Nhu - You look great!  Where did  you get the aviator jacket???


----------



## Miss T.

This outfit is simply perfect! 



calisurf said:


> Date night with DBF and new-to-me Coral Patent Bananas!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

cfellis522 said:


> Nhu Nhu - You look great!  Where did  you get the aviator jacket???



I actually got it on Ebay.  There's no brand attached to it.  The quality is surprisingly very good for $150.  It's slim cut and quite versatile


----------



## jenayb

*Elsie*, very cute. I love the leopard scarf!

*Phi*, wowza! I love the colours of the dress - they really pop against the black tights!


----------



## stilly

*Elsie* - Love the outfit!!!

*phi* - Great dress and CL's!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Elsie:* You look fierce!

*phiphi:* Simply amazing!    Love that dress.


----------



## lilflobowl

*CelticLuv*, thank you! 

*Dolcezza1*, thanks! The Barbie is a great colour! 

*roussel*, thanks babe! 

*Nhu Nhu*, thanks! I actually think that pink is quite an easy colour to wear; perhaps you could try experimenting with little accessories, like a belt or jewelry, & once you've warmed up to the colour you can start introducing bigger items to your ensemble? I love that HL dress (I actually had it but it was too short for me  ) & your jacket is awesome.. you look great!

*Elsie87*, thank you!! :kiss: Your outfit looks great & makes me wish Singapore had winter!

*pixiesparkle*, thank you! 

*phiphi*, thanks! Your dress is really pretty! Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the Ron Rons, Lilflo!
Very nice total outfit, Nhu!
You look great, Elsie!
Phi: So pretty in DVF!


----------



## clothingguru

*lilflo:* LOVE the outfit! Love the pink! 

*phiphi:*Love the whole outfit! The dress is gorgeous! 

*elsie*: Love the shoes!

*nhu nhu:*Such a cute outfit!!!!


----------



## Miss T.

*lilflobowl*, you look beautiful in pink! And you\re making me want some barbie pinks in my life... And Happy New Year! 

*Nhu nhu*, you look great! Cute dress.

Wow, *Elsie, *you look hot!

*phiphi* great color-combo! 

*Keep it coming, ladies! This is by far my favorite thread, it is so inspiring. *


----------



## Blueberry12

Everyone looks FAB!!!!!

My outfit for today.


Chloe jacket
No name jeans
Cassis Epi Speedy
*Purple Sigourney booties*


----------



## missgiannina

Blueberry12 said:


> Everyone looks FAB!!!!!
> 
> My outfit for today.
> 
> 
> Chloe jacket
> No name jeans
> Cassis Epi Speedy
> *Purple Sigourney booties*



Pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

*Blueberry* - Great outfit!!! Love the boots!!!




Blueberry12 said:


> Everyone looks FAB!!!!!
> 
> My outfit for today.
> 
> 
> Chloe jacket
> No name jeans
> Cassis Epi Speedy
> *Purple Sigourney booties*


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Missgiannina & Stilly!


----------



## Akalyah

Blueberry12 said:


> Thank you Missgiannina & Stilly!



loveeeee the jacket


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## Cityfashionista

lilflobowl said:


> It's the first day of the Lunar New Year so I decided to take my Barbie Ron Rons out since bright colours are usually part of my dress theme.





Nhu Nhu said:


> *Lilflobowl* - You look adorable!  I wish I can wear pink.  For some reason, I'm afraid of that color
> 
> Last week, I wore the Minibouts, Graffiti flats, and Debora espadrilles.  Here is a screen shot of the Minibouts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take screen shots well   But if you'd like to see the flats, it's at 8:56 and the espadrilles are at 10:07 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0TmbJv8InE
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!





Elsie87 said:


> *Lilflo*: Love the hot pink! You look great!
> 
> *Nhu Nhu*: Fab! Love your jacket!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black DKNY tunic top with black H&m leggings, vintage Burberry trench, leopard print Zara scarf, 'emerald' Accessorize ring, Chanel sunnies, Chanel Scales flap and Esoteri booties





phiphi said:


> *lilflobowl* - love the barbie pink - what a gorgeous colour!
> *elsie* - looking fierce!
> *nhu* - love that outfit!
> 
> for lunar new year, bright colours courtesy DVF with black patent simples.





Blueberry12 said:


> Everyone looks FAB!!!!!
> 
> My outfit for today.
> 
> 
> Chloe jacket
> No name jeans
> Cassis Epi Speedy
> *Purple Sigourney booties*



All you ladies look so pretty! I love it all.


----------



## Blueberry12

Balenciaga Moto Jacket 
Brown Watersnake Altadamas
Gina Tricot Top
No name jeans


----------



## Cityfashionista

Blueberry12 said:


> Balenciaga Moto Jacket
> Brown Watersnake Altadamas
> Gina Tricot Top
> No name jeans


 Awesome!  You have such great style.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you *Cityfashionista* !!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Blueberry: *Love both outfits!!!! Those AD's are so gorgeous!!! And i love the sweater jacket from the first outfit!


----------



## candyapples88

Blueberry: I love the jacket, and the shoes of course!


----------



## stilly

*Blueberry* - I love your outfit!!! Perfection!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


blueberry12 said:


> balenciaga moto jacket
> brown watersnake altadamas
> gina tricot top
> no name jeans


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Clothingguru , Louboufan, Candyapples88 , Stilly!


----------



## misselizabeth22

From my conference over the weekend..

Express Dress
Nude VP's
Bangles from World market, and even though they're not visible, I'm wearing Turquoise earrings from Stella and Dot

oh and sorry for the toilet shot, I tried to crop it out. :shame:


----------



## candyapples88

Miss E - Love the dress!


----------



## stilly

Very hot *misselizabeth*!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you *candy and stilly*


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> From my conference over the weekend..
> 
> Express Dress
> Nude VP's
> Bangles from World market, and even though they're not visible, I'm wearing Turquoise earrings from Stella and Dot
> 
> oh and sorry for the toilet shot, I tried to crop it out. :shame:



Hot, chickadee - love the dress!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Jenay* You're so kind!


----------



## clothingguru

*M.E.*: Hot mamma!!! Love the dress with you VP'S!!!! Love the magenta color!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*CG*

Thank you so much!  It's actually a deceiving color..hehe its about the shade of your framboise MBB


----------



## clothingguru

^ oh boy! I love it even more then! haha


----------



## misselizabeth22

*CG* It was a total steal from Express!! 
I feel that you need it. 

And I've been gone a few days, but all of you ladies look fabulous!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

misselizabeth22 said:


> From my conference over the weekend..
> 
> Express Dress
> Nude VP's
> Bangles from World market, and even though they're not visible, I'm wearing Turquoise earrings from Stella and Dot
> 
> oh and sorry for the toilet shot, I tried to crop it out. :shame:



You look great  I love the shoes.


----------



## clothingguru

misselizabeth22 said:


> *CG* It was a total steal from Express!!
> I feel that you need it.
> 
> And I've been gone a few days, but all of you ladies look fabulous!!



Sweet! On the hunt  !!!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*city* Thank you so much!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Daaang, *miss e* you are looking HOT woman!  *fans self*

*Blueberry:* I love the Altadamas and that leather jacket!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the ADs and both outfits, BlueBerry.
MissE, we certainly understand about the potty shots. Love the outfit.


----------



## clothingguru

Here is my outfit for Dinner tonight...

White top: Costa Blanca
Grey swtr: Talula
Skinnies: Citizens 
Shoes: Altadama Grey Nabuck


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely Misselizabeth22  & Clothingguru!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Dukeprincess & BattyBugs!


----------



## RedBottomLover

clothingguru said:


> Here is my outfit for Dinner tonight...
> 
> White top: Costa Blanca
> Grey swtr: Talula
> Skinnies: Citizens
> Shoes: Altadama Grey Nabuck


 
*R *you look fabulous as usual! I'm loving the grey/white combo.


----------



## cts900

Arg! I am soooo behind.  *CG*, my love, you are adorable as always!  I wish I had more than a moment to compliment everyone individually, but you ladies all look *fabulous*!


----------



## calisurf

^ I second cts -- sorry been so busy lately  ... everyone looks so fun and ready for spring!  

We had a lovely weekend here, that was all too short...

Saturday lunch outfit.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I love going to this thread on Mondays and seeing all of the fab outfits from the weekend. 

You ladies look great!


----------



## clothingguru

*Blueberry, Cali (great outfit!), crazzee*: Thank you ladies! 

*Cts: *:kiss: Thank you my dearest 

*RBL:* Thank you sweets!!!  Im really into Grey right now for some odd reason.


----------



## Cityfashionista

clothingguru said:


> Here is my outfit for Dinner tonight...
> 
> White top: Costa Blanca
> Grey swtr: Talula
> Skinnies: Citizens
> Shoes: Altadama Grey Nabuck





calisurf said:


> ^ I second cts -- sorry been so busy lately  ... everyone looks so fun and ready for spring!
> 
> We had a lovely weekend here, that was all too short...
> 
> Saturday lunch outfit.



Looking good ladies!  I love both outfits. Both shoes are fabulous! Shoe twins on the LDs.


----------



## *MJ*

Ah...you miss a few days...you miss so much!! You ladies all look so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Aikandy

need that clutch ASAP!


calisurf said:


> ^ I second cts -- sorry been so busy lately  ... everyone looks so fun and ready for spring!
> 
> We had a lovely weekend here, that was all too short...
> 
> Saturday lunch outfit.


----------



## heatherB

.


----------



## heatherB

clothingguru said:


> Here is my outfit for Dinner tonight...
> 
> White top: Costa Blanca
> Grey swtr: Talula
> Skinnies: Citizens
> Shoes: Altadama Grey Nabuck


 
*cg*, you are too adorable! And those are some gorgeous shoes!


----------



## heatherB

calisurf said:


> ^ I second cts -- sorry been so busy lately  ... everyone looks so fun and ready for spring!
> 
> We had a lovely weekend here, that was all too short...
> 
> Saturday lunch outfit.


 You look lovely, *Cali*!


----------



## Jönathan

*calisurf, *Cute outfit!!


----------



## calisurf

*clothingguru: * thanks!  your grey nubucks make me  every time!

*Aikandy:* L.A.M.B. treviso clutch...HTF now...but worth it!

*city:* Yes twins! 

*heatherB:* thanks!

*Jonathan:*


----------



## Jönathan

*CG, *Such a cute outfit! 



clothingguru said:


> Here is my outfit for Dinner tonight...
> 
> White top: Costa Blanca
> Grey swtr: Talula
> Skinnies: Citizens
> Shoes: Altadama Grey Nabuck


----------



## misselizabeth22

Dukeprincess said:


> Daaang, *miss e* you are looking HOT woman!  *fans self*
> 
> *Blueberry:* I love the Altadamas and that leather jacket!





BattyBugs said:


> I love the ADs and both outfits, BlueBerry.
> MissE, we certainly understand about the potty shots. Love the outfit.



*Duke* My goal was to look better then the girls from SC & GA from my company  You're so sweet 

*Batty* Thank you mam'n! 

*Blueberry* Thank you as well!; and you're looking fierce yourself!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Blueberry.*...I died when I saw your outfits particularly the Chloe jacket and my most coveted but hard to justify Balenciaga Moto jacket (so sinful!).

*Clothingguru*...I'm stunned stunned.  First of all I can't say enough about your AD's every time I see a pair I realize how classic and necessary they are to my life hahaha!  Your jeans are also super cute, but most impressive to me is the awesome tone you are sporting in your arms lady!

*MissElizabeth*...you must have been turning heads left and right.  Lol nobody dresses like that at any conferences I go to they are all so bland.

*Calisurf*...your bob and red clutch are TDF.  You make me really want to cut my hair again but.....

The ladies on this forum are always ridiculously stylish really


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you so very much *Verystylish!*

Here's a group shot of a couple of us from NC, most of us try to break up the "corporate" theme


----------



## missgiannina

clothingguru said:


> Here is my outfit for Dinner tonight...
> 
> White top: Costa Blanca
> Grey swtr: Talula
> Skinnies: Citizens
> Shoes: Altadama Grey Nabuck



Great outfit!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

calisurf said:


> ^ I second cts -- sorry been so busy lately  ... everyone looks so fun and ready for spring!
> 
> We had a lovely weekend here, that was all too short...
> 
> Saturday lunch outfit.



you look great!


----------



## Blueberry12

VeryStylishGirl said:


> *Blueberry.*...I died when I saw your outfits particularly the Chloe jacket and my most coveted but hard to justify Balenciaga Moto jacket (so sinful!).


 



Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

misselizabeth22 said:


> Thank you so very much *Verystylish!*
> 
> Here's a group shot of a couple of us from NC, most of us try to break up the "corporate" theme


 


Very hot outfits!


----------



## Blueberry12

misselizabeth22 said:


> *Duke* My goal was to look better then the girls from SC & GA from my company  You're so sweet
> 
> *Batty* Thank you mam'n!
> 
> *Blueberry* Thank you as well!; and you're looking fierce yourself!!


 

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely outfit *Calisurf* !


----------



## calisurf

*VeryStylishGirl* -- so sweet!  thanks love!  I am trying to grow my bob out a little, but it's always grow then cut, grow then cut/  I'm not very good about doing my hair!

*misselizabeth22* -- holy hotness! 

*missgiannina* -- thanks missG!  still waiting for a pikpik outfit!  

*Blueberry12* -- thanks BB, totally love your leather jacket outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

calisurf said:


> *Blueberry12* -- thanks BB, totally love your leather jacket outfit!


 


Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

Good God!  You all look so fabulous!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Blueberry* Thanks doll! 

*Cali*


----------



## carlinha

omg i seriously love this thread!!!  everyone is sooo stylish, i get a lot of ideas from here!

so i just got back from a trip to las vegas (part business, part fun)... i brought and wore quite a few CLs on this trip 

1. T-bags dress, AMQ clutch, amber volcano strass - went to see "O" by Cirque du Soleil (AMAZING!!!)









2. Jay Godfrey dress, YSL clutch, lace bouquet lady claude - dinner at Strip Steak at Mandalay Bay









3. Orion dress, taupe ostrich bibi - dinner at Burger Bar (that is a TO DIE FOR nutella milkshake )


----------



## carlinha

4. Maude dress and cardigan, Python batik lady peep, nameless clutch from Bali (made of stingray)

















5. Maude dress, AMQ clutch + sunnies, bronze cosmo ostrich VP


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> omg i seriously love this thread!!!  everyone is sooo stylish, i get a lot of ideas from here!
> 
> so i just got back from a trip to las vegas (part business, part fun)... i brought and wore quite a few CLs on this trip
> 
> 1. T-bags dress, AMQ clutch, amber volcano strass - went to see "O" by Cirque du Soleil (AMAZING!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Jay Godfrey dress, YSL clutch, lace bouquet lady claude - dinner at Strip Steak at Mandalay Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Orion dress, taupe ostrich bibi - dinner at Burger Bar (that is a TO DIE FOR nutella milkshake )





carlinha said:


> 4. Maude dress and cardigan, Python batik lady peep, nameless clutch from Bali (made of stingray)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Maude dress, AMQ clutch + sunnies, bronze cosmo ostrich VP



Wow Your Shoes! Your outfits!  You have such style!


----------



## sabrunka

Carlinha, that is all so beautiful! I LOVE those Batik's!  You're gorgeous .


----------



## stilly

*Carlinha* - You look amazing!!!

Gorgeous oufits and CLs!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

*clothingguru* & *cali* - Love the oufits!!! 

You both look fabulous!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Carlinha* seriously seriously I just had a nosebleed going through your posts lol!  Let me say every time I see your foot tattoo I honestly think you have the sexiest foot! The rest of you is pretty stunning as well - lol.  Was that garden with the dragon still in LV?  I've never been but it looked so pretty.  BTW I really love your Cosmo VPs I've been wanting those for a long time as well as your Batik's which are slowing making their way onto my must have list of the summer   Also you are my exotics  

*Calisurf* I went through a phase like that with my hair too!  I was constantly growing and then cutting then finally I made up my mind to let it grow out and it's been 3 years so I just can't cut it now  But the last time I had it cut I got the Victoria Beckham bob and it was just so much fun!  I love assymetry!

*MissE* - I see you all doing your thing!  Very sexy.  It's hard for me to get that type of looking going because women in medicine particularly surgery it's just...still so old boys club.  I can't tell you how many demure black dresses I own it's a bit sad too especially as my taste is all about bold bright colors and prints.  I do like the demure look as well just it would be nice to liven things up a bit.  My shoes and bags are my main way of putting "umph" into my outfits.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love me some carlinha!!


----------



## legaldiva

*Carlinha*--what gorgeous pics!  Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## jenayb

Super cute, *carlinha*! I love all the outfits!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*carlinha* you have got to be one of the MOST stylish people I know. your taste never ceases to amaze me. seriously. you look beautiful and you rock the shoes with your outfits so well! I always feel overdressed because of the area I'm in, they don't really know what CLs are, but you give me inspiration to rock my babies nonetheless! I'll stop rambling now haha.


----------



## Faraasha

*carlinha* Absolutely gorgeous!!

Everyone here is just wonderful and have got such style!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Carla* - Fabulous looks!! Your pairings of clutches and shoes are divine and the clothes you pair with those are perfect!


----------



## missgiannina

Carlinha- Your outfits are AMAZING and your shoes are TDF seriously you look gorgeous!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*CG*, you look so chic!! love love love your outfit 

*Carlina*- SO gorgeous, and i seriously respect that you were able to walk around vegas in those babies...I'm way too much of a whiner to do it...  (p.s. Wasn't "O" amazing?!)

To everyone else- so sorry i don't have time to go back and comment individually, but you all look fabulous!! thanks for posting!


----------



## candyapples88

Carlinha - Batiks are crazy!!


----------



## hoppus37

Blueberry12 said:


> Everyone looks FAB!!!!!
> 
> My outfit for today.
> 
> 
> Chloe jacket
> No name jeans
> Cassis Epi Speedy
> *Purple Sigourney booties*



I *LOVE* this jacket!!
Any chance that it was bought recently so I can find one?! 
Or have any idea where I can find one?
Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

*cityfashionista, sabrunka* (i agree the batiks are awesome), *stilly*, *verystylishgirl* (the garden with the dragon is at the lobby of The Wynn... and yes you need cosmo ostrich and python batik!), *naked* (:kiss,* legaldiva, jenaywins, redbottomlover *(you should wear what you like no matter what everyone else is wearing!), *faraasha, bijoubleu, missgiannina, louboutinlawyer* (i LOVED "O"), and *candyapples88*!!!  

you ladies are so kind, believe me i don't dress like this all the time... most of the time i'm in scrubs :shame:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*blueberry- *you look fab!!!

*misselizabeth- *great dress! 

*cg- *loooovveee your Grey ADs hon!!! I can't wait for the jade ones! 

*cali- *very cute outfit! 

*carla- *vegas and loubs, perfect combo! you look stunning!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the coordination, CG.
Lovely brunch outfit, Cali.
Beautiful outfits, Carlinha! You really were able to wear so many hot loubies.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Wore my watersnake ADs Saturday night
wore with random black top and J Brand jeggings.


----------



## BattyBugs

Just beautiful, Dezy!


----------



## 9distelle

carlinha said:


> 4. Maude dress and cardigan, Python batik lady peep, nameless clutch from Bali (made of stingray)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Maude dress, AMQ clutch + sunnies, bronze cosmo ostrich VP


  !!!


----------



## Blueberry12

hoppus37 said:


> I *LOVE* this jacket!!
> Any chance that it was bought recently so I can find one?!
> Or have any idea where I can find one?
> Thanks!


 

Thank you.

The jacket is quite old , it´s an Ebay find.



(And it was too big , so I made it shrink a bit in warm water. So it looks a bit different now.)


----------



## Blueberry12

You look fab *Carlinha* !


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you *Dezy*, your outfit is stunning too!

I love the shoes!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Carlinha* everything -- perfect! Are you still in Las Vegas?

Edit: Nevermind! I read the words  You look great, girl!


----------



## carlinha

*dezy, batty, 9distelle, blueberry and LVOEnyc*!

*dezy *you look amazing in the ADs... such a great shoe!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wore my watersnake ADs Saturday night
> wore with random black top and J Brand jeggings.



You look great! And I love how the room is decorated as well!


----------



## Faraasha

You look great *dezy!*


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Dezy* you are so breathtaking!  All those long and graceful lines.... Oh yeah the Watersnake ADs aren't bad either lol! Btw that chair in the background is lovely with the skyblue paint..is it an accent wall?


----------



## calisurf

car - stunning, so much fun!

dez - yay!  AD twin!  Funny, I wore similar outfit with mine (grey, skinny cargos and tshirt)!   love the colors in room too!

VSG - hehe -- it's hard with the surfing, hair dries so easily w/sun/ocean, but my hair dresser has me on the ropes about growing out my hair for the (eventual) wedding (DBF is not DF yet, but she wants me to get me hair long now!)


----------



## b00mbaka

Where's my beloved CL action thread???
The first picture is from my birthday celebration. 





I'm wearing an Elie tahari dress and my african queen cork slingbacks are making a sneak appearance in the photo. 

The 2nd & 3rd pix are from my friend's baby shower that I hosted. 







I'm wearing a dress that I designed in Ghana and "my nude" minibouts


----------



## carlinha

thanks *calisurf*!

*BOOM*!!!!  soo good to see you on here... your hair is long now!  you look great as usual!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batty, blue, carlinha, aoqtpi, faraasha- *thank you all so much!!!

*vsg- *thank you so much! . Actually my whole living room, dining room and entry way are all painted that same blue. I call it "Sex and the City" blue because Carrie's remodeled apartment inspired me 

*cali- *that is so funny! I knew I wanted to wear the shoes and couldn't figure out an outfit that looked right. Glad this worked out! 

*boom- *you look fantastic!


----------



## Jönathan

*Dezy, *as usual you look gorgeous!!
*
Boom, *Great dress and shoes!


----------



## Blueberry12

*Boom*, you look great!


----------



## Blueberry12

H & M cardigan

Topshop top

Black Kid Declic 90´s


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*b00m* you are banging!  i love love the colorway of your dress for the babyshower 


*blueberry* as usual so cute and chic.  Ah it's your fault that I now have a lust deep in my soul for a Bal leather jacket


----------



## Blueberry12

VeryStylishGirl said:


> *b00m* you are banging! i love love the colorway of your dress for the babyshower
> 
> 
> *blueberry as usual so cute and chic. Ah it's your fault that I now have a lust deep in my soul for a Bal leather jacket*


 

Thank you.
You´d get a Bal jacket!

They are TDF.

Have you seen that Portero has them on sale?

http://www.portero.com/brand/balenciaga.html


The Marine & Vert de Gris ones are very pretty.


----------



## ceseeber

*Boom!* I absolutely love the dress you designed, please let me know when and wher I can buy it...sign me up as your groupie! and happy belated birthday too!


----------



## missgiannina

Blueberry12 said:


> H & M cardigan
> 
> Topshop top
> 
> Black Kid Declic 90´s



cute outfit!


----------



## missgiannina

b00mbaka said:


> Where's my beloved CL action thread???
> The first picture is from my birthday celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing an Elie tahari dress and my african queen cork slingbacks are making a sneak appearance in the photo.
> 
> The 2nd & 3rd pix are from my friend's baby shower that I hosted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing a dress that I designed in Ghana and "my nude" minibouts



the 2nd dress is beautiful!


----------



## missgiannina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wore my watersnake ADs Saturday night
> wore with random black top and J Brand jeggings.



you look great!


----------



## clothingguru

*LL:* Thank you so much hun! xx

*Dez:*Thanks cheeka! I cant wait for the jade either! And i love your AD's i want those too! You look great! 

*Stilly:* Thank you!

*Cali:*  I love them! Thank you!

*Heather: *Thank you so much cheeka!!!! :kiss:

*City:* Thank you! 

*Jonathan*: Thank you so much sweets! 

*Verystylishgirl:* Oh why thank you that was so kind of you to say! I have been trying to bust it at the gym for a trip im going on! So that makes me feel goof to hear that its doing something 

*Missg*: Thank you! 

*Carla:* You look great in every outfit hun!

*Boom:* Great outfits!!!! You rocked the dresses and shoes very well! 

*Blue:* Lovely outfit as usual hun!


----------



## b00mbaka

DAMN Carlinha!!! Your Vegas outfits are HOT!!!!!!!!!! I see some thing haven't changed here, your dress selection is still amazing! Oh & thanks! Great to be back! Girl, now you know that's a good old fashioned weave! LOL! I had extensions but they are out now  

Thanks dezynrbaglaydee, Jönathan, Blueberry12,VeryStylishGirl, ceseeber, missgiannina, & clothingguru! 

I brought my seamstress magazine clippings, very ROUGH sketchs, & traditional ghanaian material and asked her to make a couple of things before I left. She did a great job! 

This may sound kind of wrong but... it's one thing to get a compliment from someone like the security guy at the front desk but it's another to get one from a perfect stranger that's fashionable and has nothing to gain. Thanks again fashionistas!


----------



## stilly

*Dezy, boom , Blueberry* - Great outfits!!! Love the pics!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jonathan, miss g, stilly- *thank you all so much! 

*cg- *thanks hun! I hope the jade don't come out for a little while, I am making quite a pricey purchase tomorrow! 

*blueberry- *you look great!


----------



## calisurf

D are you getting "them"? !!!!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *cg- *thanks hun! I hope the jade don't come out for a little while, I am making quite a pricey purchase tomorrow!



would it be made of python and come in multicolors???


----------



## BattyBugs

Boom: You look great!
Blueberry: Love your outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you *Missgiannina   , BattyBugs , Clothingguru*, *Stilly* & *Dezy* !


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> would it be made of python and come in multicolors???


 


calisurf said:


> D are you getting "them"? !!!!


 

I've have a rough few months, not that I need an excuse but YES! I'm hoping something python with multicolors will make me feel better. I REALLY hope I can walk in them lol


----------



## calisurf

^ You will! I love the LP!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Blueberry12 said:


> Thank you.
> You´d get a Bal jacket!
> 
> They are TDF.
> 
> Have you seen that Portero has them on sale?
> 
> http://www.portero.com/brand/balenciaga.html
> 
> 
> The Marine & Vert de Gris ones are very pretty.



Lol - yes I have.  I have been trying to restrain myself right now.  I'm really bad at making purchases over shoes.  Lol like I can justify buying a pair of expensive shoes to DEATH but if it's a jacket or a bag I really have to be obsessed.  Plus I think I'd like my first to be black or a grey color that goes well with everything. I feel like these two colors never go on sale  so maybe I will wait until next fall.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've have a rough few months, not that I need an excuse but YES! I'm hoping something python with multicolors will make me feel better. I REALLY hope I can walk in them lol



Uwah!  I'm tortured right now thinking of the same shoe and dilemma. I do think though that the LP is a divine shoe and ridiculously sexy!  Are you going TTS or .5 up?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Uwah! I'm tortured right now thinking of the same shoe and dilemma. I do think though that the LP is a divine shoe and ridiculously sexy! Are you going TTS or .5 up?


 
They only have TTS available and my MBBs are TTS, so I'm just going to go for it. This is such an insane purchase for me, but I know I will regret it if I don't get them.


----------



## Blueberry12

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Lol - yes I have.  I have been trying to restrain myself right now. I'm really bad at making purchases over shoes. Lol like I can justify buying a pair of expensive shoes to DEATH but if it's a jacket or a bag I really have to be obsessed. Plus I think I'd like my first to be black or a grey color that goes well with everything. I feel like these two colors never go on sale  so maybe I will wait until next fall.


 

Maybe you find a deal on Ebay or Bonanzle.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe you find a deal on Ebay or Bonanzle.



Yeah that would be awesome.  I keep an eye on ebay regularly and I know one was for an unbelievable price earlier this week!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Denim Pigalles to a Super Bowl party last weekend.

I was wearing them around the house anyway trying to break them in so I decided why not just wear them over to the neighbor's party.

They're slowly getting more comfortable after about 6 hours of break-in on Sunday...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

First outing of Calypsos last night!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*NAKIE!!!!* I love your shoes and your new hair! 

*stilly:  *I guess you were best dressed at that party!  I wore jeans to the one I went too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly- *you look great! 

*naked- *LOVE your hair!!! and oh the Calypsos are stunning!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

*Naked*, you look fantastic. I'm so happy when the ladies here do wear out their HG for a night out on the town....how did you deal with constantly being complimented?!?!


----------



## Elsie87

*Stilly*: You look very pretty; love the dress (and the Pigalles of course)!
*Naked*: Oooh love the new haircut! The whole outfit is fab!


----------



## 9distelle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> First outing of Calypsos last night!


Wooow!!!


----------



## carlinha

*stilly *- you are queen of pigalle 120s!  how did they break in?

*NAKED *-   now please tell me you wore it without the blazer right?


----------



## Blueberry12

You look great *Stilly*!

Very pretty *Naked*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Miss Naked *- I die....    Love your new hair color, too


----------



## ochie

*Naked*- so pretty! the calypso


----------



## aoqtpi

b00mbaka said:


> Where's my beloved CL action thread???
> The first picture is from my birthday celebration.
> 
> I'm wearing an Elie tahari dress and my african queen cork slingbacks are making a sneak appearance in the photo.
> 
> The 2nd & 3rd pix are from my friend's baby shower that I hosted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing a dress that I designed in Ghana and "my nude" minibouts



Great outfits and WOW nice legs!



Blueberry12 said:


> H & M cardigan
> 
> Topshop top
> 
> Black Kid Declic 90´s



Very cute!



stilly said:


> I wore my Denim Pigalles to a Super Bowl party last weekend.
> 
> I was wearing them around the house anyway trying to break them in so I  decided why not just wear them over to the neighbor's party.
> 
> They're slowly getting more comfortable after about 6 hours of break-in on Sunday...



You look fantastic!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> First outing of Calypsos last night!



Gorgeous! This is the first time I've seen Calypsos modeled by a 'real'/non-celebrity and I love them! What a great outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx *Aoqtpi* !


----------



## Jönathan

*Naked,* So cute!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wore my watersnake ADs Saturday night
> wore with random black top and J Brand jeggings.


 
*Dezy  *


----------



## phiphi

*stilly* great outfit!

*nakie* - i love it!!! the calypsos are awesome and you look like a million bucks!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> *Dezy  *


 
thanks *jenay!*


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> I wore my Denim Pigalles to a Super Bowl party last weekend.
> 
> I was wearing them around the house anyway trying to break them in so I decided why not just wear them over to the neighbor's party.
> 
> They're slowly getting more comfortable after about 6 hours of break-in on Sunday...



great as always!


----------



## missgiannina

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> First outing of Calypsos last night!



your hair looks great! love the calypsos


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> First outing of Calypsos last night!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Duke, dezy, Elsie, carlinha, aoqtpi, phi* & *missg*!!! 

*carlinha* - The denim pigalles are a bit stiff and really tough to break in. They'll need a few wearings before they're really comfortable. I'll keep on them!!!

*naked* - Love the outfit!! Great dress and CLs!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

2 year old daughter of a friend in my CL wedges.


----------



## Elsie87

^Awww how cute!


----------



## Faraasha

*Stilly! *You look great as usual!!

*Nakedmosher* you look lovely! Love the Calypso!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Stilly*: Cute skirt, hot legs, great shoes. Were the guys even wating the game?
*Naked*: I love the outfit & your hair looks great. The Calypsos speak for themselves...so gorgeous!
*BlueBerry*: Those photos are so precious.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Blueberry *how cute!  I wonder if she knew how you probably started her on a lifelong course of agony and delight hahahah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  BTWs I saw the latest addition of your new Bal jacket - congrats 

*Naked* your Calapyso's are gorgeous and I love the outfit.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Batty & Faraasha*!!!

Yes I got some long looks from the guys watching the game!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elsie87 said:


> ^Awww how cute!


 

Yes, she is adorable!

And she loves shoes & bags!


----------



## Blueberry12

VeryStylishGirl said:


> *Blueberry how cute! I wonder if she knew how you probably started her on a lifelong course of agony and delight hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTWs I saw the latest addition of your new Bal jacket - congrats*
> 
> *Naked* your Calapyso's are gorgeous and I love the outfit.


 

Hehe!

So true.

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

BattyBugs said:


> *Stilly*: Cute skirt, hot legs, great shoes. Were the guys even wating the game?
> *Naked*: I love the outfit & your hair looks great. The Calypsos speak for themselves...so gorgeous!
> *BlueBerry: Those photos are so precious*.


----------



## cfellis522

Today I wore my red Feticha Boots for my kids Valentines Day Parties.  I had soe much fun and got so many compliments on them!

Caroline


----------



## missgiannina

cfellis522 said:


> Today I wore my red Feticha Boots for my kids Valentines Day Parties.  I had soe much fun and got so many compliments on them!
> 
> Caroline


----------



## j.mac.pea

Blueberry12 said:


> 2 year old daughter of a friend in my CL wedges.


too cute!!


----------



## j.mac.pea

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> First outing of Calypsos last night!


love the Calypsos!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

cfellis522 said:


> Today I wore my red Feticha Boots for my kids Valentines Day Parties.  I had soe much fun and got so many compliments on them!
> 
> Caroline




You look too adorable here!  You know I have that habit of tipping my head to the side in pictures too


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you for the kind words on my photos


----------



## NANI1972

My DF and I celebrated Valentines Day last night since he will be on night shift Monday. 

My new HL and finally wore my Bibis!


----------



## missgiannina

NANI1972 said:


> My DF and I celebrated Valentines Day last night since he will be on night shift Monday.
> 
> My new HL and finally wore my Bibis!


----------



## hazeltt

*Nani* - you look amazing! I love the dress and bibis!


----------



## icecreamom

Yay *Nani*, looking hawt!


----------



## jenayb

*Nani*


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Just wanted to share my Chinese New Year family dinner outfit

Dress from Warehouse, gold Prada clutch and Simple Pumps


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous *Nani*!!! You look fabulous!! 

Love the outfit *LeBleu*!!


----------



## 9distelle

NANI1972 said:


> My DF and I celebrated Valentines Day last night since he will be on night shift Monday.
> 
> My new HL and finally wore my Bibis!


----------



## cts900

Amazing looks, ladies!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wore my watersnake ADs Saturday night
> wore with random black top and J Brand jeggings.



You look fabulous!



b00mbaka said:


> Where's my beloved CL action thread???
> The first picture is from my birthday celebration.
> 
> I'm wearing an Elie tahari dress and my african queen cork slingbacks are making a sneak appearance in the photo.
> 
> The 2nd & 3rd pix are from my friend's baby shower that I hosted.
> 
> I'm wearing a dress that I designed in Ghana and "my nude" minibouts



Beautiful dresses & shoes!



Blueberry12 said:


> H & M cardigan
> 
> Topshop top
> 
> Black Kid Declic 90´s


Great shoe!



stilly said:


> I wore my Denim Pigalles to a Super Bowl party last weekend.
> 
> I was wearing them around the house anyway trying to break them in so I decided why not just wear them over to the neighbor's party.
> 
> They're slowly getting more comfortable after about 6 hours of break-in on Sunday...


Those shoes look great. I'm glad they're getting more comfortable.


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> First outing of Calypsos last night!



You & the shoes look great!



Blueberry12 said:


> 2 year old daughter of a friend in my CL wedges.



She is too cute!



cfellis522 said:


> Today I wore my red Feticha Boots for my kids Valentines Day Parties.  I had soe much fun and got so many compliments on them!
> 
> Caroline


You look great! I love the boots.



NANI1972 said:


> My DF and I celebrated Valentines Day last night since he will be on night shift Monday.
> 
> My new HL and finally wore my Bibis!


I commented in the other thread. You look great.



LeBleu Saphir said:


> Just wanted to share my Chinese New Year family dinner outfit
> 
> Dress from Warehouse, gold Prada clutch and Simple Pumps



You look wonderful! I love the gold!


----------



## jeshika

*LeBleu*, Warehouse is one of my fav. brands. The dress looks great on you! Great outfit!


----------



## Louboufan

Beautiful!


nani1972 said:


> my df and i celebrated valentines day last night since he will be on night shift monday.
> 
> My new hl and finally wore my bibis!


----------



## jeshika

*NANI*, DF is a lucky man! You look great!


----------



## stilly

*NANI* - You look so sexy in that black dress and Bibis!!! Totally Hot!!!

*LeBleu* - Great dress and Simples!!!

*cfellis* - I love your Feticha boots!!! I'm still thinking about getting a pair of the Bay if I they pop up.


----------



## jeshika

*NANI*, DF is a lucky man! You look great!


----------



## Blueberry12

You look stunning *NANI*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx *Cityfashionista*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very pretty outfit *LeBleu*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*blueberry- *those pics are so cute!!!

*cfellis- *you look fab! 

*nani- *holy smokes you look HOT!!!!!

*Lebleu- *you look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Had an early Valentine's dinner with DH on Saturday. Wore my Rouge Biancas, with DVF Jacket, jbrand waxed venom skinnies and a black silk tank


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Dezynrbaglaydee* styling as usual!  I love the softly flowing curls


----------



## crystalhowlett

WOW!!! So many great pictures for valentines. Love all the looks, dresses and louboutins, leggings and louboutins, beautiful women and louboutins= Perfect!!!!


----------



## hazeltt

*Dezy* you look amazing! Great smile as always!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look amazing, *Nani*!
*LeBleu*: Cute outfit!
*CFellis*: I love your red boots.
*Dezy*: You look hot!


----------



## CelticLuv

Blueberry12 said:


> 2 year old daughter of a friend in my CL wedges.



that is just too cute!!! Her mom is going to be in big trouble when all she wants to wear for shoes later are CL's 




NANI1972 said:


> My DF and I celebrated Valentines Day last night since he will be on night shift Monday.
> 
> My new HL and finally wore my Bibis!



*Nani*, OMG, you are GORGEOUS girl!! Beautiful!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Had an early Valentine's dinner with DH  on Saturday. Wore my Rouge Biancas, with DVF Jacket, jbrand waxed venom  skinnies and a black silk tank



Dezy, I love the Bianca's! I need a pair in my life!! You have such a beautiful smile!!


----------



## CelticLuv

my very 1st outfit post. I've always been nervous to post in this thread 

*Wearing my Arielle A Talon booty's out for a bachelorette party a week ago.*
I actually got another friend of mine on the CL Addiction train now...she loved my booty's so much, she found a pair of them in python with my help!!









(sorry they seem blurry, not sure why that is)


----------



## erinmiyu

*naked *- your hair!!! fabulous! (as is the rest of you  )
*cfellis* - lovely valentiney look!
*blueberry* - super cute!
*nani* - SMOKIN!
*celtic* - i love your outfit! can you tell me more about your dress? it's wonderful

posted the shoes in the action shots, but here was before the ballet, out for happy hour drinks with friends. 






(dress is dvf svetlana in spanish nights)


----------



## CelticLuv

*Thanks Erin!* You look so cute yourself  I love how your shoes stand out!
The dress is from ModCloth, I believe it's even on sale now. It's a sleeveless dress so I added a black shrug I've had for years and black tights.


----------



## missgiannina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Had an early Valentine's dinner with DH on Saturday. Wore my Rouge Biancas, with DVF Jacket, jbrand waxed venom skinnies and a black silk tank


perfect outfit!


----------



## missgiannina

CelticLuv said:


> my very 1st outfit post. I've always been nervous to post in this thread
> 
> *Wearing my Arielle A Talon booty's out for a bachelorette party a week ago.*
> I actually got another friend of mine on the CL Addiction train now...she loved my booty's so much, she found a pair of them in python with my help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry they seem blurry, not sure why that is)



beautiful!


----------



## missgiannina

erinmiyu said:


> *naked *- your hair!!! fabulous! (as is the rest of you  )
> *cfellis* - lovely valentiney look!
> *blueberry* - super cute!
> *nani* - SMOKIN!
> *celtic* - i love your outfit! can you tell me more about your dress? it's wonderful
> 
> posted the shoes in the action shots, but here was before the ballet, out for happy hour drinks with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dress is dvf svetlana in spanish nights)



very pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *blueberry- *those pics are so cute!!!


 

Hehe.


----------



## Blueberry12

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Had an early Valentine's dinner with DH on Saturday. Wore my Rouge Biancas, with DVF Jacket, jbrand waxed venom skinnies and a black silk tank


 


Stunning outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

CelticLuv said:


> that is just too cute!!! Her mom is going to be in big trouble when all she wants to wear for shoes later are CL's


 



She also likes Chanel & Jimmy Choo bags.


----------



## Blueberry12

Very cute outfit *CelticLuv*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely *Erinmiyu*!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

omg...I just went back 10 pages. I'm sorry for not commenting individually but You ladies look great! 

LOVE!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

VSP, crystal, hazel ,batty, blueberry, crazzee-  thank you all so much! erin- you look greatceltic- thank you!!! you look fab!


----------



## stilly

Great outfits *dezy, Celtic *and *erin*!!! 
You all look gorgeous!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Had an early Valentine's dinner with DH on Saturday. Wore my Rouge Biancas, with DVF Jacket, jbrand waxed venom skinnies and a black silk tank



You look great! And I love your hair like this!



CelticLuv said:


> my very 1st outfit post. I've always been nervous to post in this thread
> 
> *Wearing my Arielle A Talon booty's out for a bachelorette party a week ago.*
> I actually got another friend of mine on the CL Addiction train  now...she loved my booty's so much, she found a pair of them in python  with my help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry they seem blurry, not sure why that is)



Pretty!




erinmiyu said:


> posted the shoes in the action shots, but here was before the ballet, out for happy hour drinks with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dress is dvf svetlana in spanish nights)



Awesome outfit!


----------



## jenayb

*Erin*


----------



## CelticLuv

*Thank you Blueberry, Dezy, Stilly, aoqtpi!*


----------



## cfellis522

Nani - Love the new HL and the CLs!!!  You look great!


----------



## cfellis522

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Had an early Valentine's dinner with DH on Saturday. Wore my Rouge Biancas, with DVF Jacket, jbrand waxed venom skinnies and a black silk tank


 
Still want those Rouge Biancas and I love those JBrand waxed skinnies!  I have them too and they are great!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly, aoqtpi, cfellis- *thank you all so much!


----------



## Loub_love

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Had an early Valentine's dinner with DH on Saturday. Wore my Rouge Biancas, with DVF Jacket, jbrand waxed venom skinnies and a black silk tank


 
Dezy, 

You should start a thread with your outfits... i love your style!


----------



## phiphi

*cfellis* - love the boots!
*nani* - great outfit!
*lebleu* - you look amazing!
*dezy* - ooh love the look! congrats on getting the lexi!
*celtic* - great combo! 
*erin* - that is such a fabulous look - gorgeous!


----------



## s2missanna

So this is my first time posting pics.. Girls night out

Lady Peep Spike
Lady Peep

forgot the name of the nude ones

Toutenkaboucle in Black Suede


----------



## aoqtpi

s2missanna said:


> So this is my first time posting pics.. Girls night out
> 
> Lady Peep Spike
> Lady Peep
> 
> forgot the name of the nude ones
> 
> Toutenkaboucle in Black Suede



Such a pretty group of girls! Which one is you? I esp. love the turquoise dress!


----------



## crystalhowlett

*S2M*-  mad marta!!! are the nude booty. Love the picture, always puts a smile on my face to see beautiful women in louboutins


----------



## missgiannina

s2missanna said:


> So this is my first time posting pics.. Girls night out
> 
> Lady Peep Spike
> Lady Peep
> 
> forgot the name of the nude ones
> 
> Toutenkaboucle in Black Suede



Such a pretty group!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Loub_love said:


> Dezy,
> 
> You should start a thread with your outfits... i love your style!


 
your wish is my command  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/dezynrbaglaydees-collection-of-catwalk-looks-662944.html

*phiphi- *thank you!!!

*s2- *fab fab fab!


----------



## s2missanna

*Aoqtipi*  Thanks! Im the one in the blue, 2nd one from the left.  
*Crystalhowlett*  Thanks!! It was killing me not being able to remember the name
*Missgiannina * Thanks!
*Dezynrbaglaydee*  Thanks!! LOVE your new thread &#9786;


----------



## jenayb

Super cute group of girls in super cute CLs!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

s2missanna said:


> So this is my first time posting pics.. Girls night out
> 
> Lady Peep Spike
> Lady Peep
> 
> forgot the name of the nude ones
> 
> Toutenkaboucle in Black Suede



You ladies are total hotness in your CLs.


----------



## cts900

*s2missanna*: That is an adorable photo.  Such young, fresh faces! 
*phi*: Love your new avi! I have that picture hanging in my closet!
*cfellis*: You rock boots like it is nobody's business, woman!
*nani*: Looking stunning, as always. 
*lebleu*: Lovely!
*dezy*: You are just incredibly beautiful.  Such a lucky DH.
*celtic*: Love, love, love the look. 
*erin*: Your smile is worth a zillion bucks--the outfit ain't bad either! 
*naked*! I ADORE the new 'do! You look amazing.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ thanks *cts!*


----------



## cfellis522

CTS900 - Thanks!!!

Thanks everyone for all the compliments!

Caroline


----------



## BattyBugs

Love that photo, S2!


----------



## aoqtpi

s2missanna said:


> *Aoqtipi*  Thanks! Im the one in the blue, 2nd one from the left.
> *Crystalhowlett*  Thanks!! It was killing me not being able to remember the name
> *Missgiannina * Thanks!
> *Dezynrbaglaydee*  Thanks!! LOVE your new thread &#9786;



I love that dress too! Lookin' good


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

On Valentine's Day my best friend's boyfriend proposed! We met them for drinks after their dinner 

I wore my MBBs with DVF Slasher dress and LV epi red clutch.


----------



## ceseeber

*dezynrbaglaydee*, you look smokin' and finally do I see what I want to see in your avatar!?!


----------



## cts900

Lovely dress, *dezy*!


----------



## LornaLou

Here is my Valentines outfit


----------



## CelticLuv

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> On Valentine's Day my best friend's boyfriend proposed! We met them for drinks after their dinner
> 
> I wore my MBBs with DVF Slasher dress and LV epi red clutch.



Beautiful Dezy! I love seeing the MBB's with outfits!


----------



## CelticLuv

LornaLou said:


> Here is my Valentines outfit



Lorna, I love how the declics 'pop' with that outfit!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> On Valentine's Day my best friend's boyfriend proposed! We met them for drinks after their dinner
> 
> I wore my MBBs with DVF Slasher dress and LV epi red clutch.



Wow, you are stunning! I've been debating a black Epi clutch and I think this photo just pushed me over the edge!



LornaLou said:


> Here is my Valentines outfit



Very pretty! Are those a rouge or a fuchsia?


----------



## phiphi

*dezy & lorna* - great valentine's day outfits!


----------



## kett

Dezy you look so cute, I love the MBB's with that dress. 

Lorna - I love the outfit, the pop of color is so fun.


----------



## s2missanna

Caged Python backed booties


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you  And they are Cramberry patent Declic 90. The colour is only that bright when the sun shines on them like that, otherwise it's more subtle


----------



## CelticLuv

s2missanna said:


> Caged Python backed booties



you are too cute!! Love the outfit and the Caged booties look incredible with that outfit!


----------



## Luv n bags

s2missanna said:


> Caged Python backed booties


 
You are so pretty - I am having hair-envy right now! Your boots are pretty, too, but your hair is TDF!


----------



## Tiffy24

Valentine's Day dinner. Fuchsia Glitter Hyper Prive. First time I wore them outside since my wedding in July!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*tiffy- *they look fab, love them! 

*lorna- *you look lovely!!

*s2missanna- *looking fabulous! 

*ceseeber- *thank you! and yes your eyes are not playing tricks on you!

*cts, celtic, phiphi, kett- *thank you all so much!!!

*aoqtpi- *thank you!!!! I think you should get a black epi clutch! It's pretty roomy and will get a lot of use


----------



## GCGDanielle

Tiffy24 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner. Fuchsia Glitter Hyper Prive. First time I wore them outside since my wedding in July!



Gorgeous! (The shoes, too.)


----------



## aoqtpi

s2missanna said:


> Caged Python backed booties



Nice! I haven't seen this style before! 



Tiffy24 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner. Fuchsia Glitter Hyper  Prive. First time I wore them outside since my wedding in July!



You are gorgeous, and so are those shoes! I think I need them in my life now


----------



## missgiannina

Tiffy24 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner. Fuchsia Glitter Hyper Prive. First time I wore them outside since my wedding in July!



pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

LornaLou said:


> Here is my Valentines outfit



great outfit i love the color


----------



## missgiannina

s2missanna said:


> Caged Python backed booties


----------



## Perfect Day

s2missanna said:


> Caged Python backed booties



everyone looks fabulous - these pythons are just my kinda shoe - enjoy them and you look fabulous in them.


----------



## stilly

*dez* - Love the MBBs and dress!!! I can't wait to get mine!!

*Lorna* - Gorgeous!!! The skinny jeans and DEclics are perfect!!!

*Tiffy* - Beautiful!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *tiffy- *they look fab, love them!
> 
> *lorna- *you look lovely!!
> 
> *s2missanna- *looking fabulous!
> 
> *ceseeber- *thank you! and yes your eyes are not playing tricks on you!
> 
> *cts, celtic, phiphi, kett- *thank you all so much!!!
> 
> *aoqtpi- *thank you!!!! I think you should get a black epi clutch! It's pretty roomy and will get a lot of use



I was actually worried it would be too small! Guess I know what's next on my "To Buy" list! Thank you


----------



## Tiffy24

Thank you all


----------



## phiphi

*missanna* - looking fierce and fun!
*tiffy* - you look so chic! love the outfit.

off to a day of work meetings.. jcrew and minibouts.


----------



## missgiannina

phiphi said:


> *missanna* - looking fierce and fun!
> *tiffy* - you look so chic! love the outfit.
> 
> off to a day of work meetings.. jcrew and minibouts.



Pretty!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*phiphi *you look so adorable here!  I like the combo of the minibouts with the stockings!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Ladies, you look amazing!  

Here's me wearing my black suede declic


----------



## calisurf

You all look wonderful!  This is the only thread I can keep up with!  

*stilly* - what a fun flirty outfit, denim pigs - so fun!  

*naked* - wowza!!!  

*blueberry* - cute baby pic!

*cfellis522* - very valentine day festive - you look great!

*Nani *- so gorgeous!   your whole outfit!

*LeBleu *- very classy

*dezy *- what a rocked up classy outfit!  now need pics of the python LBs - I'm dying over here!

*celtic *- super cool outfit!  love the ruffles and booties

*erin *- so adorable!  you look great!

*dezy *- omg - love the MBB!  Mine come on Friday, and we won't be home 

*Lorna *- such a great color!  you look adorable!

*Tiffy *- i love love love the fuchsia glitter!!!

*phiphi *- such a great outfit to get through the workday!
*
ilovemylilo *- love the classic declic look!


----------



## calisurf

Wearing new-to-me Praia Wedge Espradrilles on Saturday to go to lunch with DBF.


----------



## ilovemylilo

^  it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*lilo:* Love the Declics and your cerises speedy!

*cali:* Pure perfection!  I wish it were warm enough to wear sandals here!


----------



## missgiannina

calisurf said:


> Wearing new-to-me Praia Wedge Espradrilles on Saturday to go to lunch with DBF.


----------



## missgiannina

ilovemylilo said:


> Ladies, you look amazing!
> 
> Here's me wearing my black suede declic



perfect!


----------



## singsongjones

calisurf said:


> Wearing new-to-me Praia Wedge Espradrilles on Saturday to go to lunch with DBF.


 
You look great!!!


----------



## medicbean

*tiffy* and *phiphi* you girls look sooo chic and hot!

*ilovemylilo* - you look fab and i love the declic - they are a fave of mine!

*calisurf* - love the summery look, but i am a little envious that its like, not even 10 degrees in london yet!


----------



## calisurf

ilovemylilo said:


> ^  it!





Dukeprincess said:


> *cali:* Pure perfection!  I wish it were warm enough to wear sandals here!





missgiannina said:


>





singsongjones said:


> You look great!!!





medicbean said:


> *calisurf* - love the summery look, but i am a little envious that its like, not even 10 degrees in london yet!



Thanks all!  We had amazing weather last weekend - now it's rain and (relative) cold.  Don't worry, when it is summer where you are at, it will be (relatively) freezing here, and I will be posting pics wearing boots!!!  



Or you can all move here!  please!


----------



## aoqtpi

phiphi said:


> *missanna* - looking fierce and fun!
> *tiffy* - you look so chic! love the outfit.
> 
> off to a day of work meetings.. jcrew and minibouts.



Very classy!



ilovemylilo said:


> Ladies, you look amazing!
> 
> Here's me wearing my black suede declic



Beautiful! I want Declics now haha. I love your LV too!



calisurf said:


> Wearing new-to-me Praia Wedge Espradrilles on Saturday to go to lunch with DBF.



Love this look! It'll be like 4 more months until I can dress like this


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Was my first outfit post and was pretty nervous! But so happy with the amazing compliments from *MJ*, Cityfashionista, Jeshika, stilly, Blueberry12, dezynrbaglaydee, Battybugs, phiphi, cts900 and calisurf! You girls are so nice and supportive, thanks! 

Will post more in the future


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

calisurf, you look amazing! Love love love the summery look! 



calisurf said:


> Wearing new-to-me Praia Wedge Espradrilles on Saturday to go to lunch with DBF.


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Lorna, you look so sweet. I really like your cranberry declic, they are TDF!!!!



LornaLou said:


> Here is my Valentines outfit


----------



## stilly

I love your outfit!!!

Thanks *cali*!!!




calisurf said:


> Wearing new-to-me Praia Wedge Espradrilles on Saturday to go to lunch with DBF.


----------



## cts900

*cali*: I just commented on how much I love this outfit in your collection thread.  I want to put you in my pocket and carry you with me everywhere! 

*ilovemylilo*: I think that photo is my favorite outfit photo ever. 

*phi*: Little mama, how could anyone concentrate around you??? You are unbelievably adorable.

*Tiffy*: Perfection!

*s2missanna*: Looking fabulous. 

*Lorna*: The pop of color is lovely.


----------



## jenayb

*Cali*


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Lilo* - you look so chic here!  The LV cerises speedy reminds me how much I adored that collection when it came out  

*Cali*:  You look adorable and I love your prias (sp?)  Ugh I really can't wait for summery springish weather too!  I'm gonna wear skirts again like it's going out of style


----------



## tampura

Everyone looks so lovely!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Moto sweatshirt jacket with jeans and neurones ... and H


----------



## phiphi

thank you for your kind comments *missgianna, verystylishgirl, cali, medicbean, aoqtpi, cts*! 

*ilovemylilo* - smashing look!
*cali* - so lovely and colourful. a really great summery outfit.
*naked* - you look awesome. love it from head to toe!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly- *thank you!!!! you will love them!!!

*phiphi- *great work outfit!!!

*iloveylili- *love the declics! 

*cali- *thank you!!!! so sorry you won't be home for your MBBs to arrive, but they will be worth the wait I promise! Ohhhhh I LOVE your outfit! head to toe! Are your cardi, tank and skirt from Anthro? And I think you just made me confirm that I love the Praia wedge...great

*naked- *fab look! love your H scarf!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi* - you know you look too cute!
*Naked* - fab look.  Love your scarf

J Crew leather Atlee skirt
H&M sheer leopard blouse
Pique Cire


----------



## DC-Cutie

DVF Laura
CL BiBi


----------



## Dukeprincess

*phiphi:* You look stunning per usual! 

*Naked:* Loving the look from head to toe! 

*DC:* Where you headed hot stuff? :sunnies


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> *DC:* Where you headed hot stuff? :sunnies



THank ya 
the skirt was worn on date night this week and I was just trying on the Laura.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am sure DBF was like  when he saw you!


----------



## phiphi

*dc*- gorgeousness to both outfits!! beautiful!


----------



## icecreamom

DC-Cutie said:


> DVF Laura
> CL BiBi



I wore exactly the same outfit on New Years Eve!!! You look so pretty 
PS. Didn't you find the silk on that dress to be extremely "delicate", one of my sleeves ripped apart, after two hours wearing the dress and now I have to fix it!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Moto sweatshirt jacket with jeans and neurones ... and H



I love how classy chic this is!



DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi* - you know you look too cute!
> *Naked* - fab look.  Love your scarf
> 
> J Crew leather Atlee skirt
> H&M sheer leopard blouse
> Pique Cire



Wow, that skirt and those shoes match your skin tone so well!



DC-Cutie said:


> DVF Laura
> CL BiBi



What a beautiful dress! And I love those Bibis!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Naked* - looking cute and chic per usual.  Loving your jeans here...

*DC *- Girl you got some legs!  Lol - love the DVF Laura dress in combo with the Bibi's


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> I wore exactly the same outfit on New Years Eve!!! You look so pretty
> PS. Didn't you find the silk on that dress to be extremely "delicate", one of my sleeves ripped apart, after two hours wearing the dress and now I have to fix it!!!


 
  Really, it ripped?!  I have this dress too and the Lunelle blouse in the same pattern.  It is delicate but now I am scared to wear them again!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Thank you guys for the lovely compliments * 



icecreamom said:


> I wore exactly the same outfit on New Years Eve!!! You look so pretty
> PS. Didn't you find the silk on that dress to be extremely "delicate", one of my sleeves ripped apart, after two hours wearing the dress and now I have to fix it!!!



Thank you (shoe and dress twin  )
YES!  It's very delicate.  I have a tiny rip on the back of one sleeve   Dropping it off to get fixed tomorrow.



Dukeprincess said:


> Really, it ripped?!  I have this dress too and the Lunelle blouse in the same pattern.  It is delicate but now I am scared to wear them again!



be careful, Duke.  I haven't worn the Lunelle yet, but since I know how the Laura is delicate, it's in the back of my mind.


----------



## stilly

*DC* - You look great in both outfits!!! Gorgeous!!!

*naked* - Love the jeans & CLs!!!


----------



## missgiannina

DC-Cutie said:


> DVF Laura
> CL BiBi


love this dress!


----------



## missgiannina

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Moto sweatshirt jacket with jeans and neurones ... and H



pretty!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *dezy, duke, dc* - in my haste to post to *dc*'s fierceness, i forgot my manners!! 

now have to make sure to be careful with my laura dress too!


----------



## surlygirl

as always, you ladies look gorg! pretty cl girls rock!

*phi *- love that grey jacket!
*naked *- so good to see you posting outfits again! calypsos!!! neurones!!! oh my!!!
*cali *- love the praia wedges. they look great with your outfit ... they are on my spring/summer list!
*cutie *- thanks for styling up another winner! dvf laura: check! cl bibi: check! dvf lunelle: check! also dvf bolo: double check!!! so can you post some outfits with those?!! please & thank you!


----------



## icecreamom

DC-Cutie said:


> *Thank you guys for the lovely compliments *
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you (shoe and dress twin  )
> YES!  It's very delicate.  I have a tiny rip on the back of one sleeve   Dropping it off to get fixed tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> be careful, Duke.  I haven't worn the Lunelle yet, but since I know how the Laura is delicate, it's in the back of my mind.




Yes girls, I was so aggravated on New Years Eve, I couldn't dance properly every time I moved my arms I could feel the right sleeve of my dress ripping a little. My DF got mad at me because I was checking my dress and shoes every few minutes, and according to him "I was not enjoying the occasion" LOL, How can I enjoy the occasion? My new lovely dress was ruined and the suede of my Bibis was exposed to all the alcohol residue! Be careful ladies, the fabric is super delicate, thank God my mom enjoys sewing so she'll be fixing it for me this weekend, it is a GORGEOUS dress though, and it looks perfect with Bibis


----------



## lilflobowl

here's mine for today!


----------



## jeshika

Love the tigresse on you, *V*!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *jesh*!


----------



## icecreamom

*lil*, you look super chic!


----------



## missgiannina

lilflobowl said:


> here's mine for today!


Cute!


----------



## cts900

*lil*: I adore the look, and the Tigresse are lovely on you! 

*DC*: Woman, you are always so amazing. I am so into that leather skirt on you that it is a little ridiculous. Fierceness! 

*naked*: Always looking like a million bucks.  Without fail!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi* - you know you look too cute!
> *Naked* - fab look.  Love your scarf
> 
> J Crew leather Atlee skirt
> H&M sheer leopard blouse
> Pique Cire




too cute!


----------



## j.mac.pea

calisurf i love love the outfit!


----------



## AEGIS

you really make me wish it were warm



calisurf said:


> Wearing new-to-me Praia Wedge Espradrilles on Saturday to go to lunch with DBF.


----------



## lilflobowl

*icecreammom, missgiannina & cts900*, thank you ladies


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm on my iPad and haven't figured this thing out yet, but I am loving the outfits, ladies.


----------



## oxox

Haven't posted in this thread for aaaaaaaaaages! Went back about two months checking out everyone's pics! Everyone looks incredible! 

First outing in my cramberry declics. I've decided to wear all my unworn pairs before I make any other purchases. Not sure how I feel about them with this dress but it's too hot here to wear jeans or heavy dress.


----------



## missgiannina

oxox said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for aaaaaaaaaages! Went back about two months checking out everyone's pics! Everyone looks incredible!
> 
> First outing in my cramberry declics. I've decided to wear all my unworn pairs before I make any other purchases. Not sure how I feel about them with this dress but it's too hot here to wear jeans or heavy dress.



You look very pretty ilove the color combo


----------



## samina

Nude Simples after a friends Asian Wedding


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi ladies... Just came back from my bachelorette party in Sonoma. Some of my outfits from the weekend...

Love flats






Ivory Uncuts, DVF dress with Regina B floral clip & Chanel


----------



## BattyBugs

Pretty combination, oxox!
Cute outfit, Samina.
Nice outfits, Crazzee! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## yajaira

samina said:


> Nude Simples after a friends Asian Wedding



You look so cute!!


----------



## oxox

Thanks missgiannina and Batty!! 

Crazzee, I love your DVF dress! And the love flats are so cute! 
Samina, the nude Simples look beautiful on you!


----------



## Loub_love

This weekend was my friends bday dinner at STK and I wore my MBB for the first time  

I wore a Chanel Tweed blazer, Tory Burch jean shorts, Theory tank top and my mom's vintage Chanel flap... oh and of course my new MBBs


----------



## Loub_love

This weekend was my friends bday dinner at STK and I wore my MBB for the first time  

I wore a Chanel Tweed blazer, Tory Burch jean shorts, Theory tank top and my mom's vintage Chanel flap... oh and of course my new MBBs


----------



## Cityfashionista

lilflobowl said:


> here's mine for today!





oxox said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for aaaaaaaaaages! Went back about two months checking out everyone's pics! Everyone looks incredible!
> 
> First outing in my cramberry declics. I've decided to wear all my unworn pairs before I make any other purchases. Not sure how I feel about them with this dress but it's too hot here to wear jeans or heavy dress.





samina said:


> Nude Simples after a friends Asian Wedding





crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies... Just came back from my bachelorette party in Sonoma. Some of my outfits from the weekend...
> 
> Love flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Uncuts, DVF dress with Regina B floral clip & Chanel





Loub_love said:


> This weekend was my friends bday dinner at STK and I wore my MBB for the first time
> 
> I wore a Chanel Tweed blazer, Tory Burch jean shorts, Theory tank top and my mom's vintage Chanel flap... oh and of course my new MBBs



 You ladies look fabulous!  Those biege MBBs


----------



## missgiannina

Loub_love said:


> This weekend was my friends bday dinner at STK and I wore my MBB for the first time
> 
> I wore a Chanel Tweed blazer, Tory Burch jean shorts, Theory tank top and my mom's vintage Chanel flap... oh and of course my new MBBs



pretty!


----------



## cfellis522

I wore my black napap MBBs shopping to the mall yesterday.  

Misc Purple Top, BCBG Skirt, Black MBBs


----------



## missgiannina

cfellis522 said:


> I wore my black napap MBBs shopping to the mall yesterday.
> 
> Misc Purple Top, BCBG Skirt, Black MBBs




great look!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## foxcieyello

Love your nude MBBs esp with this outfit!!




Loub_love said:


> This weekend was my friends bday dinner at STK and I wore my MBB for the first time
> 
> I wore a Chanel Tweed blazer, Tory Burch jean shorts, Theory tank top and my mom's vintage Chanel flap... oh and of course my new MBBs
> 
> 
> View attachment 1334167


----------



## stilly

*oxox* - Beautiful dress & Declics!!!

*crazee* - Great outfits!!!

*Loub_love & cfellis* - Love your outfits & MBBs!!!


----------



## oxox

Thanks City and stilly!! 

cfellis and loub_love: You both wear the MBBs beautifully!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Lady Peep Batiks
Nicole Miller Dress
Hermes Medor 29 cm Chocolate Tadelakt with GHW!


----------



## singsongjones

Everyone looks so cute Great outfits, ladies!


----------



## Akalyah

Love the outfits!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks
> Nicole Miller Dress
> Hermes Medor 29 cm Chocolate Tadelakt with GHW!



 Looking good  Batiks


----------



## Cityfashionista

cfellis522 said:


> I wore my black napap MBBs shopping to the mall yesterday.
> 
> Misc Purple Top, BCBG Skirt, Black MBBs


 Love the MBBs


----------



## missgiannina

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks
> Nicole Miller Dress
> Hermes Medor 29 cm Chocolate Tadelakt with GHW!


----------



## bagfashionista

Does this look odd? due to nude shoes and white bag?

nude VPs and Chanel timeless clutch

I think i'll be wearing pearl studs with it (or should i do diamond studs instead?) -- it's for a wedding this  weekend (daytime event) It's in a different country, so I don't have my  whole closet with me


----------



## AEGIS

so cute!



crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies... Just came back from my bachelorette party in Sonoma. Some of my outfits from the weekend...
> 
> Love flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Uncuts, DVF dress with Regina B floral clip & Chanel


----------



## candyapples88

bagfashionista said:


> Does this look odd? due to nude shoes and white bag?
> 
> nude VPs and Chanel timeless clutch
> 
> I think i'll be wearing pearl studs with it (or should i do diamond studs instead?) -- it's for a wedding this  weekend (daytime event) It's in a different country, so I don't have my  whole closet with me



I think it looks fine, no need to be so matchy, matchy all the time. You could even carry a brighter color clutch if you wanted.


----------



## Miss T.

I´m loving all the great outfits, well done, ladies!


----------



## Louboufan

I like the outfit alot


bagfashionista said:


> Does this look odd? due to nude shoes and white bag?
> 
> nude VPs and Chanel timeless clutch
> 
> I think i'll be wearing pearl studs with it (or should i do diamond studs instead?) -- it's for a wedding this weekend (daytime event) It's in a different country, so I don't have my whole closet with me


----------



## cts900

You ladies are too fabulous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

bagfashionista said:


> Does this look odd? due to nude shoes and white bag?
> 
> nude VPs and Chanel timeless clutch
> 
> I think i'll be wearing pearl studs with it (or should i do diamond studs instead?) -- it's for a wedding this  weekend (daytime event) It's in a different country, so I don't have my  whole closet with me



I like it!


----------



## missgiannina

bagfashionista said:


> Does this look odd? due to nude shoes and white bag?
> 
> nude VPs and Chanel timeless clutch
> 
> I think i'll be wearing pearl studs with it (or should i do diamond studs instead?) -- it's for a wedding this  weekend (daytime event) It's in a different country, so I don't have my  whole closet with me



i like it also


----------



## stilly

It looks great!!! Go for it!!! 




bagfashionista said:


> Does this look odd? due to nude shoes and white bag?
> 
> nude VPs and Chanel timeless clutch
> 
> I think i'll be wearing pearl studs with it (or should i do diamond studs instead?) -- it's for a wedding this weekend (daytime event) It's in a different country, so I don't have my whole closet with me


----------



## crystalhowlett

I agree Everyone looks so fresh and I see spring coming!! lovve the color combos 

BF- Outfit looks great and I also agree and love that matching bag n shoe is no longer a fashion must!! I like the dress with the nude and the white bag is TDF! Beautiful, waiting for wedding pic


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks so much, ladies, for your input!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

bagfashionista said:


> Does this look odd? due to nude shoes and white bag?
> 
> nude VPs and Chanel timeless clutch
> 
> I think i'll be wearing pearl studs with it (or should i do diamond studs instead?) -- it's for a wedding this  weekend (daytime event) It's in a different country, so I don't have my  whole closet with me



I think it looks good, especially once you add your accessories


----------



## clothingguru

You ladies are looking good as always! 
Here was my outfit last night: 
Skirt: Le Chateau
Top: Bebe
Shoes: Maggies

DH wasnt around to take a pic for me so i have half pics cause i couldn't get a goof full one


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*clothingguru *- you look so chic!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

bagfashionista said:


> Does this look odd? due to nude shoes and white bag?
> 
> nude VPs and Chanel timeless clutch
> 
> I think i'll be wearing pearl studs with it (or should i do diamond studs instead?) -- it's for a wedding this  weekend (daytime event) It's in a different country, so I don't have my  whole closet with me




i agree with everyone else...  it looks great!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks
> Nicole Miller Dress
> Hermes Medor 29 cm Chocolate Tadelakt with GHW!




i love how the batiks go with everything!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*Loub_love & **cfellis* - way to rock those MBBs!


----------



## jenayb

Loves it, *CG!*

I see those Fruttis in the background!!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Lilflo*, love those Tigresses!
*Oxox*, beautiful! I love how floaty and light that dress is!
*Samina*, very nice!
*Crazzee*, great outfits!  Chanel
*Loub*, I adore that outfit! I wish I had one like it!
*Cfellis*, you must have been the best dressed at the mall!
*Ilove*, you look amazing! 
*Bag*, I think that outfit looks awesome!
*CG*, great pic!  Maggies!


----------



## clothingguru

thank you: *mel*,* jenay*(frutti  we will find your beloved pair! ) and *aoqtpi*!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

clothingguru, amazing! how do you manage to look so sexy without showing much flesh


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

oxox said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for aaaaaaaaaages! Went back about two months checking out everyone's pics! Everyone looks incredible!
> 
> First outing in my cramberry declics. I've decided to wear all my unworn pairs before I make any other purchases. Not sure how I feel about them with this dress but it's too hot here to wear jeans or heavy dress.



The cramberry declics are TDF, oxox! They look amazing with the dress! Looking hot!


----------



## SassySarah

You ladies all look fantastic!  I need winter to go away so I can wear heels again more often!


----------



## missgiannina

clothingguru said:


> You ladies are looking good as always!
> Here was my outfit last night:
> Skirt: Le Chateau
> Top: Bebe
> Shoes: Maggies
> 
> DH wasnt around to take a pic for me so i have half pics cause i couldn't get a goof full one


you have great style and a amazing figure!


----------



## medicbean

clothingguru - you look amazing with your teeny tiny waist!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

you ladies all look fantastic. CG...geez woman! I want your body!


----------



## FlipDiver

clothingguru said:


> You ladies are looking good as always!
> Here was my outfit last night:
> Skirt: Le Chateau
> Top: Bebe
> Shoes: Maggies
> 
> DH wasnt around to take a pic for me so i have half pics cause i couldn't get a goof full one



Gorgeous!  B/c of you, I think I need Maggies in my life...


----------



## cts900

*CG*: You are just way too hot.  Your long, lean body is a clothing designer's dream.  And those tights! Little mama, you look _fabulous_.


----------



## cts900

This is me in my Flannel NS for work today.


----------



## stilly

*clothingguru* - You look stunning in that skirt and Maggies!!!

*cts* - Love the Flannels!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*clothingguru* I love love love your Maggies and you look sooo very stunning in that outfit !:coolpics:


----------



## SkeeWee1908

WOW!!!!!!!You ladies are JAZZY!!!!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> This is me in my Flannel NS for work today.



i was hoping you would post the rest of your outfit, I like it!


----------



## cts900

^^Aw, you are too sweet, *missg*. Thank you!

Thanks, *stilly*!


----------



## jenayb

*C! T! S!*


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you, lovebug .


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Lady Peep Batiks


----------



## clothingguru

*LeBleu Saphir:* Thank you so much! I personally prefer the more covered up look,(from time to time i like to wear something a little more provocative dont get me wrong.) But the way i see it...The sexiest is when you dont feel the need to show IT all. Then there is something left for the imagination..... hehe.

*Missg*: Thank you so much hun, thats very sweet of you to say!  

*medicbean:* Thank you so much sweets!!! That is so nice of you! 

*Crazy:*  You are silly...you have the teensiest body ever! And thank you 

*CTS:* :kiss: Well i dont know about that...but.....Oh man you are the sweetest! You sure know how to make me always feel great! Thank you sweet heart!   AND...I LOVE LOVE your grey flannels!!!! And i Love that you wear skirts to work all the time! Its so professional and classy and i love that! You look stunning woman! 

Thank you so much: *stilly, pixie, skeewee & Flip *(you need these in your life!)  You girls are far to kind

*Ilovecoco: *Great outfit! Love the batiks! Shoe twin!


----------



## phiphi

*oxo* - that's a great outfit. the dress is so lovely on you!
*samina* - the nudes are perfect on you! 
*crazee* - very cute!
*loublove* - i like that outfit, and how you paired it with the blazer.
*cfellis* - beautiful! purple really suits you!
*bag* - i like that outfit. can't wait to see you modeling it in action!
*clothinguru* - gorgeous, as usual!
*cts*!!! girl, i've missed you! bonjour you chic prof you.. i love that whole look.
*ilovecoco* - very nice batiks!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*CG:* I love your outfit, but I need your tights! 

*coco:* Great Batiks!

*cts:* Hooray!  You are back posting gorgeous outfits!   the NS!


----------



## missgiannina

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks



pretty!


----------



## Cityfashionista

clothingguru said:


> You ladies are looking good as always!
> Here was my outfit last night:
> Skirt: Le Chateau
> Top: Bebe
> Shoes: Maggies
> 
> DH wasnt around to take a pic for me so i have half pics cause i couldn't get a goof full one


You are hot!  Work it woman! 



cts900 said:


> This is me in my Flannel NS for work today.



Love the flannel! 



ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks



LP Batiks!


----------



## stilly

These look gorgeous on you!!!




ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, *City*!

 What would I do without you *Duke*, sweet *phi*, and *clothingguru*?  You ladies always make me  and .  


*ilovecocohanel*: I adore the color of your dress!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Thank you lovely ladies...


----------



## calisurf

Hi Lovelies - sorry I am so far behind!  But this is my favorite thread and I check in but feel really bad if I leave anyone out, so I don't comment - but I do know you all are looking really awesome!!!

I think someone asked about my last outfit.  
Halter top - VS
Sweater - H&M
Skirt - F21
bag - gift from S. Africa

Here was my getting laid off celebration outfit, went to dinner in Santa Monica  .  

Dress - Urban Outfitters
Jacket - Tibi, Outnet
Trench - vintage London Fog
Clutch - Henri Bendel
and my beloved Gazs -- it was storming hard that night!!!


----------



## singsongjones

^^LOVING the color of your clutch...great pop of color


----------



## singsongjones

Great outfits, everyone!!!! You all look hot in your CLs


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> Hi Lovelies - sorry I am so far behind!  But this is my favorite thread and I check in but feel really bad if I leave anyone out, so I don't comment - but I do know you all are looking really awesome!!!
> 
> I think someone asked about my last outfit.
> Halter top - VS
> Sweater - H&M
> Skirt - F21
> bag - gift from S. Africa
> 
> Here was my getting laid off celebration outfit, went to dinner in Santa Monica  .
> 
> Dress - Urban Outfitters
> Jacket - Tibi, Outnet
> Trench - vintage London Fog
> Clutch - Henri Bendel
> and my beloved Gazs -- it was storming hard that night!!!



How gorgeous are you! 

Gimme them boots!


----------



## calisurf

Thanks loves!!!  

City!


----------



## cts900

You look great, *cali*! Your dress is so fun and flirty! You have such a great attitude!


----------



## missgiannina

calisurf said:


> Hi Lovelies - sorry I am so far behind!  But this is my favorite thread and I check in but feel really bad if I leave anyone out, so I don't comment - but I do know you all are looking really awesome!!!
> 
> I think someone asked about my last outfit.
> Halter top - VS
> Sweater - H&M
> Skirt - F21
> bag - gift from S. Africa
> 
> Here was my getting laid off celebration outfit, went to dinner in Santa Monica  .
> 
> Dress - Urban Outfitters
> Jacket - Tibi, Outnet
> Trench - vintage London Fog
> Clutch - Henri Bendel
> and my beloved Gazs -- it was storming hard that night!!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

cali you have SUCH a positive attitude! Love your outfit!


----------



## lilflobowl

wore my Eel Altadamas out for a wedding last night!


----------



## missgiannina

lilflobowl said:


> wore my Eel Altadamas out for a wedding last night!



You look great!


----------



## cts900

*lil*: You look great and I love all of the life and positive energy in the photo!


----------



## Cityfashionista

lilflobowl said:


> wore my Eel Altadamas out for a wedding last night!


Looking good!


----------



## stilly

*cali* - Love the outfit and boots!!! Very hot!!!

*lil*- You and the girls all look great!!!


----------



## stilly

Trying on my new Black Nappa MBBs with some black dresses yesterday.
I wore them out to dinner last night.


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> Trying on my new Black Nappa MBBs with some black dresses yesterday.
> I wore them out to dinner last night.



Amazing!


----------



## crystalhowlett

SILLY and lilFlobowl and of COurse CAli you all look great!!!


----------



## singsongjones

*Lil*, *Cali*, and *Stilly*...you ladies are out there knocking 'em dead!!!! You all look great


----------



## cts900

Love both looks, *stilly*.  You look fabulous as always.

We are playing silly dress up for our Oscar viewing today.  I chose a goth look to pay my respects to Black Swan .


----------



## BattyBugs

I know what you mean about not wanting to miss anyone. I apologize in advance if I do.

*Cali*: Such a cute look. Love the boots.
*Lil*: The eel ADs make the outfit. That photo is full of energy.
*Stilly*: Amazing legs...amazing shoes.
*CTS*: Love the black and red.


----------



## clothingguru

*phiphi, duke* (i got them from winners!), *city*: Thank you ladies!!!!  

*cali:* LOVE the outfit pic! Love the dress ! and the boots of coarse! 

*cts: *OMG WOMAN!!!!!  I LOVE this dress its gorgeous on you! The entire outfit is SOOO stunning and so classy! You look HOT HOT! DH is a lucky man! 

*lilflo:* CUte pic!!!!!! Love the dress and the ad's! 

*stilly:* Love the Mbb's on you!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts, * Gorgeous outfit!! I hope you have fun at the Oscar viewing!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *batty*, my sweet *CG*, and *Jönathan*! You are all three very kind and generous in your compliments.  Just finished painting my nails and now. . . red carpet in 12 minutes...I am on my way to view gowns, tuxes, and hopefully many CLs!!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

calisurf said:


> Hi Lovelies - sorry I am so far behind!  But this is my favorite thread and I check in but feel really bad if I leave anyone out, so I don't comment - but I do know you all are looking really awesome!!!
> 
> I think someone asked about my last outfit.
> Halter top - VS
> Sweater - H&M
> Skirt - F21
> bag - gift from S. Africa
> 
> Here was my getting laid off celebration outfit, went to dinner in Santa Monica  .
> 
> Dress - Urban Outfitters
> Jacket - Tibi, Outnet
> Trench - vintage London Fog
> Clutch - Henri Bendel
> and my beloved Gazs -- it was storming hard that night!!!



What a fun outfit! 



lilflobowl said:


> wore my Eel Altadamas out for a wedding last night!



Beautiful! I love your dress!



stilly said:


> Trying on my new Black Nappa MBBs with some black dresses yesterday.
> I wore them out to dinner last night.



Looking amazing like always, *Stilly*!



cts900 said:


> Love both looks, *stilly*.  You look fabulous as always.
> 
> We are playing silly dress up for our Oscar viewing today.  I chose a goth look to pay my respects to Black Swan .



Love the sparkly red! Have a great time!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> Love both looks, *stilly*.  You look fabulous as always.
> 
> We are playing silly dress up for our Oscar viewing today.  I chose a goth look to pay my respects to Black Swan .



 Look at you miss hottie! I love the red & black.


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> Trying on my new Black Nappa MBBs with some black dresses yesterday.
> I wore them out to dinner last night.


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> Love both looks, *stilly*.  You look fabulous as always.
> 
> We are playing silly dress up for our Oscar viewing today.  I chose a goth look to pay my respects to Black Swan .



looks great!


----------



## calisurf

Lil. You look great!

Stilly. Gorg!  Drool. 

Cts. So classy!  I wanna dress up. . Brb, goes and puts on MBB with sweats.


----------



## jeshika

*lilflobowl*, you look great! the shoes look so beautiful on you! 

*stilly*, o wow! the MBBs look lovely on you!!!

LOVE the oscar look, *cts*!!! So glamorous!


----------



## jenayb

*CTS*, how fun that you got to play dress up!! I just love this dress on you!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *jenay*, *jesh*, *cali*, *missg*, *City*, *aoqtpi*--after many hours of Oscar viewing, champagne drinking, and celebratory tears (the Oscars are like my Superbowl)....I am in my pjs and saying goodnight.  You are all too sweet .


----------



## lilflobowl

*missgiannina, cts900, Cityfashionista, Stilly, crystalhowlett, singsongjones, BattyBugs, clothingguru, aoqtpi, calisurf, jeshika, *thank you ladies! 

*Stilly*, that outfit is pretty! I like it very much, & you have great legs!
*cts900*, cute! I love the tulle peeking underneath the hemline!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*lilflobowl *- looking great, girl! Hope you had a great time.
*stilly *- love how you mix your edgy MBBs with such a sophisticated LBD 
*cts900 *- the dress really matches your CLs. The tulle detail makes it even better!


----------



## cfellis522

Here are few from the past week.

Nieman Marcus Willowbend Stilleto Stru Kickoff Brunch.  Afterwards, I met my husband at the Dallas CL Boutique where he got me the matching clutch to my shoes.

DVF Black Wrap Dress
Coach Black Bag
Batik Python Ron Rons









Date night with hubby to see _Unknown_.  It was definitely an interesting movie!

BCBG Top and Leggings
Batik Python Ron Rons (again)
Coach Purse


----------



## cfellis522

CTS - Hope you had a great time and you looked like Red Carpet material yourself!  

Stilly - Always a stunner!  Love your MBBs!

Caroline


----------



## jenayb

Where did you find Batik Ron Rons? You look so cute!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cfellis522 said:


> Here are few from the past week.
> 
> Nieman Marcus Willowbend Stilleto Stru Kickoff Brunch.  Afterwards, I met my husband at the Dallas CL Boutique where he got me the matching clutch to my shoes.
> 
> DVF Black Wrap Dress
> Coach Black Bag
> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night with hubby to see _Unknown_.  It was definitely an interesting movie!
> 
> BCBG Top and Leggings
> Batik Python Ron Rons (again)
> Coach Purse



 You are just adorable! I love it!


----------



## cfellis522

Jenay - I got the Batik ROn Rons from teh Dallas CL Boutique.  As of Saturday, they only had 2 pair left and are not out front in the windows.  If interested, call Erin or Whitney at the Dallas Boutique.  Tell them Caroline sent ya!    They have the best time with my boys when I am there!

City - Thanks for the compliments!  

I wore my VPs with my black North Beach Leather yesterday, but couldnt get DH to take the pics!  Thats why I am laughing in the date night pics as he was making cracks at me (but i a fun way).


----------



## missgiannina

cfellis522 said:


> Here are few from the past week.
> 
> Nieman Marcus Willowbend Stilleto Stru Kickoff Brunch.  Afterwards, I met my husband at the Dallas CL Boutique where he got me the matching clutch to my shoes.
> 
> DVF Black Wrap Dress
> Coach Black Bag
> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night with hubby to see _Unknown_.  It was definitely an interesting movie!
> 
> BCBG Top and Leggings
> Batik Python Ron Rons (again)
> Coach Purse


----------



## medicbean

wow! those batik ron rons are TDF!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

medicbean said:


> wow! those batik ron rons are TDF!


I totally agree. You look great, *cfellis*!


----------



## Flip88

cfellis522 said:


> Here are few from the past week.
> 
> Nieman Marcus Willowbend Stilleto Stru Kickoff Brunch.  Afterwards, I met my husband at the Dallas CL Boutique where he got me the matching clutch to my shoes.
> 
> DVF Black Wrap Dress
> Coach Black Bag
> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night with hubby to see _Unknown_.  It was definitely an interesting movie!
> 
> BCBG Top and Leggings
> Batik Python Ron Rons (again)
> Coach Purse



Completely stunning - those Batiks are TDF - matching clutch???? shows us??


----------



## Perfect Day

Those Batik Ron Rons in python ~~~~ amazing!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Flip88 said:


> Completely stunning - those Batiks are TDF - matching clutch???? shows us??



Yes, please show us!

You look beautiful - love the classic DVF dress!


----------



## CelticLuv

clothingguru said:


> You ladies are looking good as always!
> Here was my outfit last night:
> Skirt: Le Chateau
> Top: Bebe
> Shoes: Maggies
> 
> DH wasnt around to take a pic for me so i have half pics cause i couldn't get a goof full one



*CG*,  your outfit is HOT and I love those tights!!



cts900 said:


> This is me in my Flannel NS for work today.



*cts*, I love the grey flannel! I need a pair of them in my life!!



ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks



the Batiks are so GORGEOUS!!! I love the vibrant yellow of your dress, so pretty!



calisurf said:


> Here was my getting laid off celebration outfit, went to dinner in Santa Monica  .
> 
> Dress - Urban Outfitters
> Jacket - Tibi, Outnet
> Trench - vintage London Fog
> Clutch - Henri Bendel
> and my beloved Gazs -- it was storming hard that night!!!



*Cali*, I must have a pair of boots in my life. You look adorable!



lilflobowl said:


> wore my Eel Altadamas out for a wedding last night!



*lilflo*, those eel AD's!! 



stilly said:


> Trying on my new Black Nappa MBBs with some black dresses yesterday.
> I wore them out to dinner last night.



*stilly*, you are looking HOT as usual! I love the MBB's, I can never get enough of them!


----------



## CelticLuv

cts900 said:


> Love both looks, *stilly*.  You look fabulous as always.
> 
> We are playing silly dress up for our Oscar viewing today.  I chose a goth look to pay my respects to Black Swan .



I love the black and red theme, cts! Black Shawl, Red Dress, Black Shoes, Red Soles 



cfellis522 said:


> Here are few from the past week.
> 
> Nieman Marcus Willowbend Stilleto Stru Kickoff Brunch.  Afterwards, I  met my husband at the Dallas CL Boutique where he got me the matching  clutch to my shoes.
> 
> DVF Black Wrap Dress
> Coach Black Bag
> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night with hubby to see _Unknown_.  It was definitely an interesting movie!
> 
> BCBG Top and Leggings
> Batik Python Ron Rons (again)
> Coach Purse



*cfellis522*, GORGEOUS on both outfits!!! You are one hot mama 
I didn't know they made Ron Ron's in Batik...what price point were they, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NANI1972

Caroline I always enjoy your pics, you look so happy. And what a great hubby you have! Love your Batik RRs!

I went to the Foodnetwork Food&Wine fest this weekend. My brother told me to dress up for the BubbleQ on Friday night. heh, he neglected to tell me that the venue was all beach sand.  So my first outing of the MBB didn't go so well. I ended up carrying them. hehe.

Plum HL dress with Black MBB


----------



## inspiredgem

Nani - you look fabulous! 

Sorry about the beach sand with your MBB's!


----------



## CelticLuv

NANI, OMG!!!! you are HOTNESS!! that dress and your figure 
shame you couldn't wear your MBB's but I'm sure they looked awesome being carried too!


----------



## roussel

calisurf said:


> Wearing new-to-me Praia Wedge Espradrilles on Saturday to go to lunch with DBF.


 
I love love this outfit! I can't wait for spring and summer


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

NANI: sorry about the beach sand venue   

you on the photo:


----------



## missgiannina

NANI1972 said:


> Caroline I always enjoy your pics, you look so happy. And what a great hubby you have! Love your Batik RRs!
> 
> I went to the Foodnetwork Food&Wine fest this weekend. My brother told me to dress up for the BubbleQ on Friday night. heh, he neglected to tell me that the venue was all beach sand.  So my first outing of the MBB didn't go so well. I ended up carrying them. hehe.
> 
> Plum HL dress with Black MBB



you look great


----------



## clothingguru

*celtic:* Thank you hun!  

*cfellis:* You look great in the ron rons!!!!! and the dress! 

*nani:* you look amazing!!!!! Sucks about the beach sand!


----------



## clothingguru

Wore this out last night dancing with the girls!!!!

dress: Talula
shoes: banana Hardwick:
purse: sweet charity hardwick


----------



## xiaoxiao

Guru you are


----------



## missgiannina

clothingguru said:


> Wore this out last night dancing with the girls!!!!
> 
> dress: Talula
> shoes: banana Hardwick:
> purse: sweet charity hardwick


----------



## fumi

Clothingguru- super HOT accesories and dress!


----------



## singsongjones

Lookin' good, CG!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

NANI1972 said:


> Caroline I always enjoy your pics, you look so happy. And what a great hubby you have! Love your Batik RRs!
> 
> I went to the Foodnetwork Food&Wine fest this weekend. My brother told me to dress up for the BubbleQ on Friday night. heh, he neglected to tell me that the venue was all beach sand.  So my first outing of the MBB didn't go so well. I ended up carrying them. hehe.
> 
> Plum HL dress with Black MBB



Looking good! 



clothingguru said:


> Wore this out last night dancing with the girls!!!!
> 
> dress: Talula
> shoes: banana Hardwick:
> purse: sweet charity hardwick



You are just super hot!


----------



## singsongjones

*Nani*, how could I have missed your smokin' dress and MBBs?????????? You looked awesome!! I'm so sorry you couldn't wear them throughout the night...


----------



## stilly

*city, crystal, singsong, cts, Batty, clothingguru, aoqtpi, missg, cali, jeshika, lil, Capt_Longshanks, Celtic, cfellis*!!!

*cts* - I love the red dress & CLs!!! I wish I had played dress-up for the Oscars!!!

*cfellis* - You look gorgeous in both outfits!!! Those batiks are beautiful!!!

*NANI & clothingguru* - You both look so hot I can't find the words!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you for the kind words inspiredgem, Celtic, Tina missgiannina, CG, City, singsong and stilly!!! I'll have to wear my MBB out this weekend to make up for thier non-debut!

Rebekah!  Dammmmn girl, you gonna hurt somebody with that smokin' hot bod!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so very much for the sweetness, *stilly, celtic* (x2), *cfellis, Capt_Longshanks* (love your avi), and *lilflo*.  You made my day! 

*CG*! I cannot believe your body. Soooooo ridiculous.  The color of your dress against your tan skin is gorgeous.  Now I must say right back that_ your_ DH is one lucky man .  

*NANI*: You look fabulous. Period. 

*cfellis*: I always love the way you dress.  So classy and well put together.  Your Ron Rons! OMG!


----------



## aoqtpi

clothingguru said:


> Wore this out last night dancing with the girls!!!!
> 
> dress: Talula
> shoes: banana Hardwick:
> purse: sweet charity hardwick




WOW you look *AMAZING*. And I love this entire outfit!


----------



## inspiredgem

clothingguru said:


> Wore this out last night dancing with the girls!!!!
> 
> dress: Talula
> shoes: banana Hardwick:
> purse: sweet charity hardwick



Gorgeous!  I love the color of your dress and the matching shoes and bag are perfection!


----------



## calisurf

cfellis - love the fun outfits!!!  so great to spend time like that with DH!

Nani and CG -   wow!


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> Wore this out last night dancing with the girls!!!!
> 
> dress: Talula
> shoes: banana Hardwick:
> purse: sweet charity hardwick



You look amazing as always, *CG*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks amazing!!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Nans & CG*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sunday I met up with the lovely *Bella *for a little bit of shopping

wearing bloomies cashmere sweater, turquoise top, jbrand grey jeggings, DVF scarf, Chanel Jumbo and my Alti boots.


----------



## jenayb

*Dezy*, how cute!


----------



## CelticLuv

*Dezy*, adorable as always!!


----------



## Jönathan

*Dezy, *Cute look!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yesterday:

DVF Blouse
Limited Skirt
Black Patent Fifif






Today:
Banana Sweater
SFAM Jeans
HP Python Batik


----------



## Miss_Q

Naked you are adorable!! Love the new hair color!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*clothingguru*, you look positively sizzling. And oh my, what great legs you got! I'm so jealous! 

*dezy*, I'm loving the animal print. What a cute scarf--makes your outfit pop!

*mosher*, looking great! I especially like your combo of blue/teal and the rich hues of the Batik.


----------



## singsongjones

*Dezy*, You look fantastic, and your jumbo-

*Naked*, you are just too cute!! I love the sweater, jeans, and Batiks...looking good


----------



## CelticLuv

Naked,  so cute!! Both outfits are awesome!


----------



## surlygirl

everyone looks great!

*dezy *- always love your style!

*naked *- absolutely love the hair! and per usual, your outfits are the bee's knees. the python batik look amazing with that outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*nani:* Awesome HL and MBB combo.

*cg:* You are sooo tiny!  Jealous!

*dezy:* Beautiful as always.

*naked:* I adore both outfits!  You know my heart flutters when I see DVF!


----------



## phiphi

*dezy* - love the shopping outfit.

*naked* - you really make those two outfits so awesome. love the pairings!! gorgeous and stunning!


----------



## Jönathan

*Naked,* Both outfits are so cute!! You have amazing style!


----------



## clothingguru

*jenay, hazel, cali, inspired, duke, capt, xiao, missg, fumi, singsongs, city, stilly, cts (), nani, aoqtpi*: LADIES.......THANK YOU! You are all so sweet and complimenting!  Love this place!


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies you are freaking HAWT! I totally loove the outfits, inspiration for my future spring break mini-getaway. 
*
CG*, you made me drop the bagel and hit the spinning bike.


----------



## clothingguru

^* icecream*:  haha!  You are so sweet hun! Thank you! !


----------



## cts900

*naked*: You.look.amazing.  Love the skirt and I adore your colors with the Batik! 

*dezy*: You are always so effortlessly beautiful.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay, celtic, jonathan- *thank you!!!!

*naked- *both outfits are great!!! the Batiks look fab! 

*cpatian, ssj, surly, duke, phiphi, cts- *thank you all so much!!!


----------



## stilly

*dezy & naked* - You both look gorgeous!!! Great outfits!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Dez:* Looking amazing as always hun!

*Naked*: Great look!


----------



## peppamint

*CG*--the bag and the shoes match!!!! How amazeballs is that?!?!?!

*Dezy*--I wish I looked that good when I go shopping. I kid you not, I have been known to go out shopping (far, far away from where anyone I know lives, of course) in a frayed T-shirt and harem pants. And ratty Keds. YOU look amazing.

*Naked*, I love all your outfits but most of all I love your hair! Short hair is my fave


----------



## clothingguru

peppamint said:


> *CG*--the bag and the shoes match!!!! How amazeballs is that?!?!?!
> 
> *Dezy*--I wish I looked that good when I go shopping. I kid you not, I have been known to go out shopping (far, far away from where anyone I know lives, of course) in a frayed T-shirt and harem pants. And ratty Keds. YOU look amazing.
> 
> *Naked*, I love all your outfits but most of all I love your hair! Short hair is my fave



Thanks!! Yes the bag is a CL bag as well  I had to have it when i saw it and had the matching shoes!


----------



## 9distelle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> DVF Blouse
> Limited Skirt
> Black Patent Fifif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> Banana Sweater
> SFAM Jeans
> HP Python Batik


The HP Python Batik are !!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly- *thank you!!!

*cg- *thank you honey!!!

*peppa- *awww thank you so much! I don't always look like that, if I went to my local mall dressed up like that I'd be getting a lot of looks and not the good kind


----------



## Miss T.

Here are two of my recent CL outings.

Custo dress, bag from Furla and Clic clacs






Dress from Etro, LV purse and...

 Maggies 










Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## clothingguru

*Miss.T *: you look amazing hun! I LOVE the maggies outfit!!!


----------



## Miss T.

^^Thank you! 
Coming from you, that is a huge compliment.


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sunday I met up with the lovely *Bella *for a little bit of shopping
> 
> wearing bloomies cashmere sweater, turquoise top, jbrand grey jeggings, DVF scarf, Chanel Jumbo and my Alti boots.



I like this outfit a lot! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> DVF Blouse
> Limited Skirt
> Black Patent Fifif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> Banana Sweater
> SFAM Jeans
> HP Python Batik



Very nice! I love the rolled-up-jeans-with-heels look!




Miss T. said:


> Here are two of my recent CL outings.
> 
> Custo dress, bag from Furla and Clic clacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from Etro, LV purse and...
> 
> Maggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Great outfits! I love that cardi!


----------



## fumi

Miss. T- the Maggies look great on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look amazing, *Miss T!*


----------



## NANI1972

*Thank you cts, cali, jenay and Duke!*

*Dezy* you look very shiek, I'm sure you and Bella had a wonderful time!

*Miss T.* You look lovely! I  your Maggies!


----------



## CelticLuv

Miss T, GREAT outfits! I love them both!!


----------



## missgiannina

Miss T. said:


> Here are two of my recent CL outings.
> 
> Custo dress, bag from Furla and Clic clacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from Etro, LV purse and...
> 
> Maggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



 you look great


----------



## Miss T.

*aoqtpi, fumi, Duke, Nani, Celtic and missgiannina*
Thank you, ladies! 

I love the Maggies, but they give me with heel slippage, must find a solution. I almost lost my shoe twice on the way to the restaurant, thank goodness DBF was there to save the day!


----------



## Prada_Princess

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> DVF Blouse
> Limited Skirt
> Black Patent Fifif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> Banana Sweater
> SFAM Jeans
> HP Python Batik



The HP Python Batik's are TDF


----------



## icecreamom

*Miss T*, the Maggies look Gooorgeous on yah!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sunday I met up with the lovely *Bella *for a little bit of shopping
> 
> wearing bloomies cashmere sweater, turquoise top, jbrand grey jeggings, DVF scarf, Chanel Jumbo and my Alti boots.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> DVF Blouse
> Limited Skirt
> Black Patent Fifif
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> Banana Sweater
> SFAM Jeans
> HP Python Batik





Miss T. said:


> Here are two of my recent CL outings.
> 
> Custo dress, bag from Furla and Clic clacs
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from Etro, LV purse and...
> 
> Maggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



 All you ladies are SO FA KING HAWT!  Amazing!


----------



## stilly

Miss T. said:


> Here are two of my recent CL outings.
> 
> Custo dress, bag from Furla and Clic clacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from Etro, LV purse and...
> 
> Maggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
Beautiful *Miss T*.!!!! Amazing looks!!!


----------



## peppamint

*CG*--ahhh, so the bag is CL. no wonder the leather matched so perfectly!

*dezy*--I know what you mean! but then again, there's this dita von teese quote: "i love dressing up. every time i'm overdressed, I say, "Yes! I've done it again!" " (one of my faves)


----------



## jeshika

*Miss *T, you look AMAAAAZING!!!! I thought I didn't need the lavender Maggies but your pictures have definitely put them on my "NEED" list!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Love your new haircut, *nakedmosher2of3*!


----------



## cts900

*Miss T*: Love your looks and especially the Etro dress paired with your Maggies! 

I am in my standard work uniform fancied up just a bit with my beloved Olive Suede LGs (*elfgirl *=  ). It is impossible to tell from the dark photo but the cardi matches the olive LGs perfectly!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^You are da bomb.  That is all.


----------



## cts900

^^The feeling is mutual hot stuff .


----------



## jeshika

Love the top, *cts*!!! You look great!


----------



## jenayb

*cts* for prez!


----------



## cts900

If anyone ever needs an ego boost, tPF is the place to be!  I appreciate your constant sweetness *jesh* and *jenay*.


----------



## Jönathan

*cts, *You look lovely!


----------



## Miss T.

Thanks *icecream, City, Stilly, jeshika and cts* for your sweet words. 

You look great *cts*, so well put together.


----------



## pixiesparkle

*cfellis * you look great!!  the Batik Ron Rons
*Nani* and *CG* you two ladies are stunning!!


----------



## phiphi

*missT* - etro dress is such a gorgeous pattern and colourway on you!

*cts* - i love your whole look. you look absolutely fantastic! where do we sign up for your fan club?


----------



## kisenian

*Miss T*, totally loved your outfits!

*cts*, love the top and shoes! so perfect for work!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> If anyone ever needs an ego boost, tPF is the place to be!  I appreciate your constant sweetness *jesh* and *jenay*.



Love this outfit!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> *Miss T*: Love your looks and especially the Etro dress paired with your Maggies!
> 
> I am in my standard work uniform fancied up just a bit with my beloved Olive Suede LGs (*elfgirl *=  ). It is impossible to tell from the dark photo but the cardi matches the olive LGs perfectly!



Looking good missy!


----------



## CelticLuv

*so cute, cts!!!*


----------



## cts900

I am so complimented ladies and gent! Thank you *Celtic , City, missg, kisenian*, sweet *phi, Miss T*, and my dear *Jönathan*. You all rock!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*missT- *I love your Etro dress! and it's so perfect with the maggies! 

*aoqtpi- *thank you! 

*nani- *thank you! we had a lovely time

*city- *thank you! 

*peppa- *that is a great quote! 

*cts- *best dressed professor


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you, sweetness.


----------



## clothingguru

*MissT*: 

*Cts:* I LOVE that top sweets!!! Its so pretty! And you entire outfit is gorgeous! Love the shoes !


----------



## crystalhowlett

CLIC CLACS, MAGGIES Double , beautiful shoes to go with beautiful dresses on a beautiful lady. love the prints



Miss T. said:


> Here are two of my recent CL outings.
> 
> Custo dress, bag from Furla and Clic clacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from Etro, LV purse and...
> 
> Maggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## crystalhowlett

CG wow is all i can say!!!
Nani- so good, darn sand!!!
cfelli-
cts900-love the outfit


----------



## cts900

Thank you *clothing* and *crystal*!


----------



## clothingguru

crystalhowlett said:


> CG wow is all i can say!!!
> Nani- so good, darn sand!!!
> cfelli-
> cts900-love the outfit



Thank you sweets!


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you sooo much *dez and crystal*!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Ohhhh I've been gone for a minute and all you ladies when and got ridiculously gorgeous as usual!  

*Dezy* I loved your outing look you are always so sleek! 

*Naked *loving the batiks clearly - your style is so adorable.  

*Miss T* - I want your etro dress like yesterday I really love how you paired that lavendar with red.  I do that all the time and my mom is like you need a colorwheel but I think the combinations of red and purples look so great together.  

*CTS* - don't you just love LG I now have two pair in my collection and I want more.  Sooooo comfy - love the olivey hues for winter.  Lol I wish you were my teacher I'd come to class just to stalk your shoes and wardrobe


----------



## Watersnake

You all look so great! 
Me & Gwenissimas & Kaffe black dress


----------



## calisurf

*cts*  you look great!

*Miss T*  love both outfits, your green purse is great!

*Dezy*  love the turquoise, such a fun outfit!

*CG*  wow!!!  You look amazing!

*Cfellis*  love the outfits, so nice =]

*Nani*  wow, hot!


----------



## calisurf

*watersnake* - those are gorgeous!


----------



## calisurf

I went to NM's Fashion Rules party on Thursday to look at (and possibly get) the *Jade Altadamas*.  Instead came home with these!

Lady Daf 160


----------



## icecreamom

^ Hawt


----------



## Panfilova

blouse- dvf
shorts- theory
shoes- Peniche 140


----------



## missgiannina

Panfilova said:


> blouse- dvf
> shorts- theory
> shoes- Peniche 140



great outfit, you are gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

Watersnake said:


> You all look so great!
> Me & Gwenissimas & Kaffe black dress


----------



## missgiannina

calisurf said:


> I went to NM's Fashion Rules party on Thursday to look at (and possibly get) the *Jade Altadamas*.  Instead came home with these!
> 
> Lady Daf 160



Stunning!!!!


----------



## Panfilova

clothingguru said:


> Wore this out last night dancing with the girls!!!!
> 
> dress: Talula
> shoes: banana Hardwick:
> purse: sweet charity hardwick


dont know how to write in private msg? here a shose you want http://www.bonanza.com/booths/brintee/items/NIB_RARE_Louboutin_Leopard_MBP_120_38_5___TPF_


----------



## Panfilova

missgiannina said:


> great outfit, you are gorgeous!


:shame: thanks a LOT!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Panfilova said:


> blouse- dvf
> shorts- theory
> shoes- Peniche 140



Holy crap you are gorgeous! You and your outfit look amazing!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Cali* - the lady Dafs are so stunning on you!  I'm not a fan of the Daf but your legs look a mile long lady!  I think these really only work on tall women btw I love the flare out on the skirt you are wearing.


*Pan* - You look so chic here!  I really love your theory shorts


----------



## stilly

*cali *- Your legs look amazing in those Lady Dafs!!! Stunning!!!

*watersnake* - Great outfit and Gwens!!!

*panfilova* - You look gorgeous in those Peniches!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Watersnake*, love the sparkle!

*Cali*, that dress is amazing! I want it! Where is it from? Love the jacket too!


----------



## Heartlock

Panfilova!! woww you are beautifull!!


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

calisurf said:


> I went to NM's Fashion Rules party on Thursday to look at (and possibly get) the *Jade Altadamas*.  Instead came home with these!
> 
> Lady Daf 160


so gorgeous ! :urock:


----------



## Miss_Q

It's been a while since I shared an outfit picture.

Today at my friend's wedding

Dress: Black Halo
Shoes: Para La Cruz


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^HOT Mama!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Panfilova = Supermodel.  Your legs are TDF!


----------



## missgiannina

Miss_Q said:


> It's been a while since I shared an outfit picture.
> 
> Today at my friend's wedding
> 
> Dress: Black Halo
> Shoes: Para La Cruz



very pretty!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cali- *wow you look amazing!!!

*panfilova- *stunning!!!

*miss_q- *hot mama!!!!


----------



## Panfilova

Thank you girls!!!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Watersnake said:


> You all look so great!
> Me & Gwenissimas & Kaffe black dress





calisurf said:


> I went to NM's Fashion Rules party on Thursday to look at (and possibly get) the *Jade Altadamas*.  Instead came home with these!
> 
> Lady Daf 160





Panfilova said:


> blouse- dvf
> shorts- theory
> shoes- Peniche 140





Miss_Q said:


> It's been a while since I shared an outfit picture.
> 
> Today at my friend's wedding
> 
> Dress: Black Halo
> Shoes: Para La Cruz



 All you ladies look divine!


----------



## 9distelle

Panfilova said:


> blouse- dvf
> shorts- theory
> shoes- Peniche 140


You look beautiful!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed due to length

New thread is here
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...hat-wear-post-your-cl-outfit-pics-667529.html


----------

